# BRAZIL | Urban Transport Compilation



## mopc

*BRAZIL 

URBAN TRANSPORT COMPILATION

Information on all urban public transportation and urban mobility in Brazil*

This thread is the internet's top source on public transportation & mobility projects in Brazil in English - current reality and projects.
Informações detalhadas sobre projetos de transporte e mobilidade urbana no Brasil.

updates and contents by *MOPC / Maurício Carvalho*, with the help of many others.

*MAP OF BRAZIL*










*Overview of main systems* - _updated January 2022

(click on city to open this page's specific post in new window, or scroll down to find it)_

*São Paulo*............ 378 km -199 stations* - 4.2 million/day *(NOTE: São Paulo updates are posted on specific thread)*
*Rio de Janeiro*..... 297 km -155 stations* - 1.3 million/day
*Recife*.................... 71 km - 38 stations** - 600k/day
*Salvador* ................33 km - 20 stations*** - 350k/day
*Brasília*.................. 42 km - 30 stations - 150k/day
*Belo Horizonte*...... 29 km - 19 stations - 215k/day
*Porto Alegre*.......... 44 km - 22 stations - 170k/day
*Fortaleza* .............. 25 km - 20 stations - 23k/day
*Curitiba* (extensive BRT system, planned metro)
*Other Northeast cities* (minor suburban rail)
*Other cities*
_note: ridership counted by number of entrances into the whole metro + suburban rail system is estimated; stations counted adding number of stations in each line
*São Paulo and Rio figures include both metro and their fully electrified suburban rail systems, which in Sao Paulo has free transfer with the metro
**Recife figures includes 40km of electrified metro (29 statios) and 31km of diesel light rail (9 stations)_
*** Salvador system length does not include the city's separate electrified suburban rail service.




> *List of total active urban rail extension in Brazil (in km), including diesel suburban CBTU systems*
> 
> 1º São Paulo: 380 km - CPTM (276) Metrô SP and Via4 (104 km)
> 2º Rio de Janeiro: 354 km - SuperVia (270*km) Metrô RJ (58km) VLT Carioca (28**)
> 3º Recife: 71 km CBTU (39,5 electric lines e 31,5 diesel lines )
> 4º Natal: 55,7 km CBTU
> 5º Fortaleza: 54,6 km METROFOR (24,1 Linha Sul eletrificada, 19,5 Linha Oeste Diesel, 11* Linha VLT Diesel)
> 6º Salvador: 46,5 km - CCR Metrô (33 km) CTBU (13,5)
> 7º Porto Alegre: 44,6 km Trensurb ( 43,8 Linha 1 e 0,8 Aeromóvel)
> 8º Brasília: 42,38 km Metrô DF
> 9º Maceió: 34,3 km CBTU
> 10º João Pessoa: 30 km CBTU
> 11º Belo Horizonte: 28,1 km CBTU
> 12º Vale do Paraíba: 20km Subúrbio Pinda-EFCJ
> 13º Sobral: 13,9 km Metrofor
> 14º Cariri: 13,6 km Metrofor
> 15º Teresina: 13,6 km CMTP
> 16º Santos/SV 11,5 km EMTU
> source: forumer mediasp95



*São Paulo* - pop 11 million (metropolitan 20 million) - official thread: Urban Transport (metro, suburban rail, BRT, bus)
*Metro (CMSP)*
length: 104,4 km - stations: 94 - lines: 6 - daily ridership: 3 million - opening: 1974
Line 1 Blue - 23 stations
Line 2 Green - 14 stations
Line 3 Red - 18 stations
Line 4 Yellow - 11 stations (including Vila Sonia, opened in December 2021)
Line 5 Purple - 17 stations
Line 15 Gray - 11 stations (including Jardim Colonial, opened in December 2021)

*Under construction:*

Line 17 Brown Monorail - 8 stations - due to open in 2023
Line 6 Orange - 15 stations - due to open in 2025
Line 2 Green extension - 8 stations - due to open in 2025

*CPTM*
length: 273km - stations: 106 - lines: 7 - daily ridership: 1.8 million - opening: suburban service since mid-20th century. Current state-owned operator CPTM founded in 1992.
Line 8 - 22 stations
Line 7 - 19 stations
Line 9 - 21 stations (including Mendes and Joao Dias, not Varginha)
Line 10 - 13 stations
Line 12 - 13 stations
Line 11 - 15 stations
Line 13 - 3 stations



*Bus Corridors*
The city has no actual BRT system, but rather a number of organized bus corridors of varying degrees of sophistication, none with pre-paid boarding except main terminals. The São Mateus-Jabaquara corridor (operated by state-owned EMTU) is the largest and spans the south of the metropolitan area, and is electrified. The city-owned (SPTRans) Expresso Tiradentes links the city center with the southeastern Sacomã and Vila Prudente districts, featuring elevated stations. The planned Eastern extension of this corridor was converted to Line 15 Monorail. Several avenues throughout the city feature exclusive bus lanes, also called 'corridors' in most cases. A number of full BRT lines started implementation in 2014, initially only in the East side, but as of 2017 construction is essentially halted/slow.


*Rio de Janeiro* - pop 5 million (metropolitan 10 million) official thread: metro, suburban rail, tram
*Metro Rio*
length: 61 km - lines: 3 (plus connective line 1A) - stations: 47 - daily ridership: 840,000 (2014) - opening: 1979

*Supervia:*
length: 225 km - lines: 7 - stations: 102 - daily ridership: 540,000 - opening: several suburban services existed since early 20th century. Current private operator Supervia Consortium in charge since 1998.
expansion: none, except for renovation of stations, systems and rolling stock.
All 7 supervia lines are electric. A diesel suburban rail (Guapimirim line) is operated by Central, a state company.

*BRT*
An extensive BRT system exists, including 3 operational lines (TransOeste, TransCarioca and TransOlímpica) plus future TransBrasil. TransOeste system opened partially in mid 2012 and is being expanded, TransCarioca opened in June 2014. TransOlimpica opened in 2016. Total BRT length: 125km as of 2017), 400,000 pax/day on average (200,000= TransOeste; 155,000 = TransCarioca; 30,000 = TransOlimpica)
*Other*
A Light Rail Tram system with 5 lines is u/c in the port/ downtown area, opened by May 2016, still being expanded. Several gondola systems are either already working or being implemented to serve the hillside districts/favelas. Thread on Bicycle System.


*Brasília* - pop 2.6 million (metropolitan 2.8 million) official thread Metro and planned Light Rail/Tram
system: Metrô-DF - Y-shaped full metro, partly underground (mostly in the Eastern part) and at grade/elevated.
length: 42 km - lines: 2 (uniting in East to share tracks forming a Y) - stations: 29 - daily ridership: 150,000 - opening: 2002
expansion: several intermediate stations u/c and/or partly completed. Eastward extension to Asa Norte past Central station. Light rail plans on hold. BRT to the south is already operational since 2014.

*Recife* - pop 1.5 million (metropolitan 4.1 million)
system: Metrorec - surface suburban metro (city center > outskirts) complemented by a 31-km diesel line (which is being replaced by a diesel light rail tram)
length: metro 40 km (+ 31 km diesel linking East to South) - lines: 2 (one of which Y-branches) - stations: 30 (all at grade) - daily ridership: 260,000 - opening: 1985
expansion: diesel line (31.5 km with 8 station, ridership a few thousand p/day).

*Belo Horizonte* - pop 2.3 million (metropolitan 5.4 million)
System: surface suburban train, following old railroad alignment in the central part. Connects city center with Western and Eastern suburbs/ outskirts.
length: 28 km - lines: 1 - stations: 19 - daily ridership: 215,000 - opening: 1986
expansion: a second line (12 km - Barreiro-Santa Tereza) is under construction (on hold). A third, underground, line is in advanced planning/funding state.

*Porto Alegre* - pop 1.4 million (metropolitan 4 million)
system: Trensurb - surface suburban metro (city center > outskirts). Links downtown Porto Alegre with northern suburbs.
length: 44 km - lines: 1 - stations: 22 (at grade and elevated) - daily ridership: 170,000 - opening: 1985

*Fortaleza* - pop 2.5 million (metropolitan 3.6 million)
Metro system operational and tram/light rail under construction. South Line of the metro opened for tests on June, 2012, the rest remaining 4 underground stations opened on October 2012, but train headway still high as of 2017 because the automated signaling system is not operational yet.
length: 25 km, 20 stations (18 complete now, 2 to be added in future), including 4 underground stations. Other three lines are planned. The fully underground, completely new East Line may start construction still this decade. Line 1 full capacity: circa 600,000 passengers a day. When the signaling system is installed about 350,000 daily passengers are expected to use the system, making it the third busiest in Brazil. There is a suburban diesel train in service. The diesel light rail trams are replacing the old diesel trains (West line).

*Salvador* - pop 2.6 million (metropolitan 3.9 million)
Line 1 (first 7 km) operational since June, 2014, completed by 2015. Line 2 opened partly by late 2016, completed by late 2017, to have 24km in total, 13 stations.
length: 30km - lines: 2 - 20 stations (2 still under construction as of 2017)
expansion: line 1 to be extended northward by another 6 km, line 2 with 2 more stations after airport, for 2021/2023

*Curitiba* - pop 1.7 million (metropolitan 3.2 million) official thread
First city in the world with a Bus Rapid Transit system, developed locally, by 1974. The concept has been successfully exported worldwide.
Planned underground metro system, 1 line, 24 stations (official website), with no concrete plans as of 2017.

*Maceió* Diesel light rail tram opened on _October 12, 2011_ (capacity: 40,000 p/day, 8 vehicles), to replace parts of the old diesel locomotive system

*João Pessoa* Diesel suburban

*Natal* Diesel suburban (10,000 p/day)

*Teresina* Diesel suburban with elevated central sections/stations. Ridership: 12,000/day.

*Juazeiro/Crato (Cariri region)* Diesel light rail

*São Luís* - pop 1.2 million - 1 diesel light rail line under construction, 5 km, but cancelled and abandoned (more info here). Official thread. (Note April 2013: SYSTEM INDEFINITELY POSTPONED/CANCELLED)

*Manaus* - pop 1.7 million - Monorail plans for World Cup cancelled. BRT in advanced planning stage.

*Belém* - pop 1.6 million - BRT system (1 line, 60 km, projected ridership 600,000/day) partly functioning sinc 2016. Official thread. *Official website*.

*Cuiabá* - pop 550,000 (metropolitan 880,000) - Electric Light Rail system under construction, 2 lines, low floor, construction halted at 50% by late 2014 due to lack of funds and inadequate projects. No date for completion is certain by 2017, perhaps 2019/2020.

*Santos* - pop 415,000 (metropolitan 1.6 million) - 11km electric Light Rail system under construction since May 29, 2013, phase I opened in 2015 partly, and was completed with extension to Porto station in January 2017, completing Phase I. A line 2 from Conselheiro Nebias to City Center is in plannng stage as of 2017. *Official PDF*.

*São José dos Campos* - pop 630,000 - electric light rail system proposed, but by 2014 it is being replaced with plans for a BRT system. More here. *Official Thread*.

*Interesting website on Urban Mobility in Brazil: Mobilize Brasil*

Website on BRT systems in Brazil - *BRT Brasil

BRTs *- international website on BRT statistics:
Global BRTData - *Brazil's BRTs*

Please visit Robert Schwandl's *UrbanRail.net* - the world's best website about metros, subways, light rail and trams!

Allen Morrison's *Historical Trams of Brazil and Latin America page* - the world's most comprehensive source on the subject.


*BRAZILIAN URBAN TRANSPORTATION OVERVIEW & STATISTICS*

By Maria Fernanda Cavalcanti
April 4, 2013



Code:


[B]% of city buses accessible to the disabled[/B]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/39PM9QB.png?1[/IMG]

[B]fatalities in traffic accidents (per 100,000 inh.)[/B]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/i9xcuif.png?1[/IMG]

[B]extension of roads accessible to bicycles in relation to overall road system[/B]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/3DqLx0L.png?1[/IMG]

[B]proportion between average monthly income and simple city bus fare*[/B]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/GKLaiwt.png?1[/IMG]
source: simple city bus fare: ANTP (Jan/2013); average monthly income: IBGE (2010)
*number of tickets that can be purchased with one average monthly salary

[B]proportion between automobile and public transport usage[/B]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/rGdKDQF.png?1[/IMG]

[B]metro/ subway[/B]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/TkkTK7F.png?1[/IMG]

[B]suburban rail(região metropolitana)[/B]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/sGnmWLy.png?1[/IMG]

[B]bicycle paths[/B]


[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/KIbTboA.png?1[/IMG]

[B]transportation sector emissions (millions of tons/year CO2 eq)[/B]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/Rf2MOkr.png?1[/IMG]

[B]households with sidewalks around them[/B]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/YMHSmCA.png?1[/IMG]

[B]households with wheelchair accessibility ramps in their vicinity[/B]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/bpyYf2m.png?1[/IMG]


source


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo

pop 11 million (metropolitan 20 million)*

_*(NOTE: most São Paulo updates are posted on specific thread)*

Network map as of *January 2022*_











Geographical map, late 2018:








source

*Forumer Google Maps-based map*

Most recent future plan map:
















sourceRelatório de Sustentabilidade 2013 do Metrô de São Paulo

*System*: two rail systems, CMSP ("Metrô") and CPTM ("suburban rail") (totalling 350 km, free transfer between systems). Rapid bus lines. Ridership of rail system: 4 million/day.
*Rolling stock*: CMSP = circa 200 six-car trainsets; CPTM has circa 185 active trainsets, mostly 8-car sets.

*2014 Guia da Mobilidade - short summary of current expansion (PDF)

Relatório de Investimentos (mid-2013 Investment Report)*

[*CPTM 2012 annual report*]

*São Paulo State Government 2012-2015 Investment Plans PDF Volume I*
*São Paulo State Government 2012-2015 Investment Plans PDF Volume II*

*Sao Paulo State Government Metro Planning PDF

2017 Metro, CPTM, EMTU (bus) & future intercity train PDF presentation*

CPTM data 2014:

Line 7 - 441,0 k
Line 8 - 461,9 k
Line 9 - 567,3 k
Line 10 - 355,6 k
Linha 11 - 701,2 k
Linha 12 - 248,7 k

*Ridership per line (average week day, 2013)

CMSP
Line 1 - 1,049,000
Line 2 - 517,000
Line 3 - 1,190,000
Line 4 - 710,000
Line 5 - 263,000
CPTM
Line 7 - 400,000
Line 8 - 450,000
Line 9 - 490,000
Line 10 - 395,000
Line 11 - 600,000
Line 12 - 216,000

CMSP (Metro) source
CPTM source

Ridership per line (average week day, 2012)

CMSP
Line 1 - 1,040,000
Line 2 - 515,000
Line 3 - 1,200,000
Line 4 - 710,000
Line 5 - 180,000
CPTM
Line 7 - 400,000
Line 8 - 450,000
Line 9 - 490,000
Line 10 - 395,000
Line 11 - 600,000
Line 12 - 216,000*

Update CPTM 2017:











*Budgetary info by forumer AbGallo*

Estimated daily entrances into heavy rail system (CMSP+CPTM) disconsidering transfers: ca. 4 million passengers (2017/2018)










The Metro (CMSP) operates purpose-built partly underground lines, and one monorail line, in a total of 6 lines, 88 km, 75 stations (counting the number of stations in each line and then adding them).

The CPTM system in most sources is not included in the count of metro extension, but it operates like a metro system in providing frequent short-headway segragated electric rail service within the city and the metropolitan area. The only difference it that CPTM operates using old conventional railroads, converted to provide a metro-like service, even though they are of almost exclusive use of CPTM trains now (rare freight trains can still be seen in all lines except 9 and 11). Besides, transfer between CMSP and CPTM is free. Thus, for every practical purpose, the CPTM system is a metro system, albeit with a suburban flavor.

Official SSC thread: Urban Transport (metro, suburban rail, BRT, bus)


Also visit *Urbanrail.net*, the world's best website on metros


*CMSP - Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo*
opening: 1974
length: 97km - stations: 93 - lines: 6
daily ridership: 4.2 million (combined ridership of each line, circa 2.8 million entries in system in total)
rolling stock: circa 200 six-car trainsets, 136m long, 1600mm gauge, third rail 750Vdc (lines 1, 2, 3) and 1435mm gauge, overhead catenary 1500Vac (lines 4, 5), capacity per train (lines 1 through 5) circa 1600 passengers; 7-car monorail trainsets by Bombardier on Line 15 (total number ordered: 52, some 25 to operate in phase one to Sao Mateus), capacity per monorail train 1000 passengers. Line 4 features driverless, open gangway trainsets. Line 5 new "P" stock is also open gangway. Suppliers: Mafersa (extinct), Alstom, CAF, Hyundai-Rotem. Origin: Brazil, Korea.

meaning of Metro station names

*HISTORY*

*[post with all historical proposals since 1945]

Line 1* began construction in 1968 and its first section (Jabaquara - Vila Mariana) opened in September 1974. Most remaining stations opened by 1975, while central transfer station Sé waited until 1978 to open, when Line 3 started operating. In 1998, Line 1 gained three new stations in its Northern end. Line 1 is essentially underground from Jabaquara to Armênia, the next three stations are elevated, then there is one underground (Jardim São Paulo), one elevated (Parada Inglesa) and one semi-burried trench station (Tucuruvi terminus). It comprises 23 stations in 20km today, carrying over 1 million passengers/day, the second busiest line, after Line 3.










Typical line 1 station








Sé transfer station line 1/line 3, most used station








Elevated northern section near Santana








Parada Inglesa station









*Line 2*, was the third line built, its first stations opened in 1990-1992. This section from Line 1 Paraíso station, all the way under the city's main financial Avenue, Avenida Paulista, to Consolação and Clínicas station west of the avenue. Paraíso, Brigadeiro, Trianon-Masp, Consolação stations opened in 1990; Clínicas and Ana Rosa opened in 1992 and Sumaré and Vila Madalena in 1998. The transfer from Line 2 to Line 1 happens at two stations, Paraíso and Ana Rosa, in order to distrubute demand, Paraíso absorbs northbound passangers, and Ana Rosa the smaller proportion of southbound commuters. In 2004, construction started in the Eastern extension of Line 2, with Cháraca Klabin and Imigrantes opening in 2006, then Alto do Ipiranga in 2007, and finally Tamanduateí and Vila Prudente in 2010. Tamanduateí provides transfer to CPTM Line 10, allowing Line 10 commuters to directly go to Paulista Avenue without transfering at the overcrowded central stations. Line 2 demand today is over 500,000/day.










Line 2 Trianon Masp station under Paulista Avenue








Consolação station access, on Paulista Avenue








Line 2 Sacomã station









The current expansion package from Vila Prudente to Dutra will develop an arch towards the north, reaching current Line 3 Penha station, and then Line 12 future Tiquatira station, where it was originally (until 2010) planned to end, but in 2011 a further extension towards Dutra station (near the Sao Paulo-Rio highway, called Dutra, or BR-116) was included in the plans. Funds were approved in mid-2012 for the first section, 4.6 km including stations Orfanato, Água Rasa, Anália Franco and Vila Formosa, and was then expected to open in 2017/2018, but the Brazilian economic crisis of 2015-2018 forced to government to put construction on hold. Contsruction of the section to Penha (8 stations) is likely to resume by 2020, opening by 2024-2026. The entire expansion to Dutra will be underground, 13.3 km. *Official PDF*. Post with detailed station locations Official metro page with full documentation*[Anália Franco station render]* - *[Environmental Licensing / EIA-RIMA pdf]*[*Paulo Freie and Nova Manchester station renders*][*Água Rasa station render*] *Penha de França and Penha station renders* - *new Analia Franco station renders

Forumer-made google maps location of Line 2 Extension*











*Line 3* started construction in the mid 70s, and its first part (Sé-Brás, elevated) opened in 1978. Originally the Eastern part of this line was supposed to be underground and follow a different route, but by the 1980s the huge population boom in the remote Eastern districts plus the nation's financial meltdown made the government radically change plans and extend Line 3 following the existing rail alignment in the city's East Side, effectively turning the Eastern part of Line 3 into a surface suburban service, although with the high Metro standards. By 1988, Line 3 had reached its current Eastern terminus, Itaquera (Corinthians Itaquera station), much further East than the original plans.

Line 3 train in the Eastern part of the line, which is entirely at grade








Elevated section near Brás









In the West, Line 3 went under the surface from Sé towards the dense Anhangabaú and República areas and remained underground for another two stations (Santa Cecília and Marechal Deodoro) until it surfaced again just before its Western terminus, intermodal station Barra Funda (opened in December 1988, transfer to CPTM and bus). Originally, there were plans for Line 3 to proceed northward, crossing the Tietê river to serve the city's North Side, or alternatively for the Line to follow the existing railroad alignments after Barra Funda at least another 5, 6 km to Lapa, but given the huge Eastern extension of the line, these plans were scrapped as it was felt the line would become too long and wouldn't be able to handle demand. Line 3 is the most overcrowded and problematic line in the system, carrying a whopping 1.3 million passengers per weekday as of 2013.










Barra Funda station, Line 3 Western terminus, at grade, transfer to CPTM lines 7 and 8


















Line 3 train










*Line 4* was planned since the 1960s, and should have been built by the 1990's, however its high cost, plus Brazil's financial troubles at the time postponed this essential connective line until works finally started in August 2004. Originally scheduled to open by 2007, delays and an accident (Pinheiros station collapsed during construction in January 2007), pushed the opening first to December 2008 and then to late 2009/ early 2010, with a short, non-connective section from Paulista to Faria Lima stations finally opening on limited hours on May 25, 2010. Eventually opening hours were expanded and the remaining Phase I stations were opened (Butantã, Pinheiros, República, Luz) until Line 4 Phase I became fully operational by October 2011. It dramatically improved connectivity not only in the Central areas, but also to CPTM Line 9, a major, 32km long line which previously was poorly connected to the rest of the rail network. The line carries 700,000/day today and is the ony line operated by a private concessionary, called Via Quatro.

In 2012, funds were approved for Phase II, which would complete the line as originally planned. It will include all intermediate stations (Higienópolis-Mackenzie, Oscar Freire and Fradique Coutinho) which were left as unfinished skeletons during Phase I construction) plus outer stations São Paulo-Morumbi (also partly built during Phase I) and terminus Vila Sônia (which will have to be built from scratch after the line's depot, underground, as this station in the original plans from the 90's belonged to a hypothetical Phase III but it was included in Phase II when the station between São Paulo-Morumbi and Butantã was cancelled arround 2005, when Phase I was already under construction). Fradique Coutinho station opened in November 2014, but by 2015 Brazil enter a deep recession and works were halted until finally in 2018, Higeinópolis-Mackenzie and Oscar Freire stations opened. Sao Paulo-Morumbi opened in late 2018 and Vila-Sônia opened in late 2021.

Line 4 train








Line 4 Faria Lima station








Higienopolis-Mackenzie station










A post-Vila Sônia Phase III is under consideration, including stations Chácara do Joquei (formerly Jardim Juçara) and Taboão da Serra (both underground - for 2020 or later). Line 4 ridership as of 2013 is 700,000/day, with phase II it's expected to climb to nearly 1 million, which will make it the busiest driverless metro line in the world.*[Vila Sônia expansion PDF]*.

Former plans for Taboão expansion (see current version below, the penultimate station changed name)









Line 4 geographical map









"Phase II" Taboão da Serra expansion










[*post with comparisons between early plans and adopted plan*]

Line 4 map with phase I & II:









Pinheiros station












*Line 5* - the existing part of Line 5 was originally devised as a distributing line for what is now Line 9 by Fepasa, São Paulo State's Railway Company, in the late 1970s. As Line 9 only served the immediate vicinity of the Pinheiros river, a transversal line near Santo Amaro district was planned to serve neighborhoods further away from the riverside area, especially to the West, where large low-income districts were quickly forming. Those plans were revived by the newly created CPTM in the 1990's after it took over all suburban passenger service from the former state-owned companies Fepasa and the Federal railway company RFFSA (through its suburban passenger agency CBTU), and construction started in 1998.










The original plans to use the same rolling stock as Line 9 then used were upgraded in favor of a new, more modern rolling stock with metro standards (6-car trainsets instead of 4-car versions of the Francorails then used by Fepasa and CPTM on line 9, Alstom eventually built them), as it was decided that, although CPTM would build the line, CMSP (the Metro Company) would operate it. It opened its six stations (only one underground, Largo Treze) in 2002, becoming the fourth line operated by the Metro Company, although given its origins, it did not provide connections to any of the other Metro lines, only to CPTM Line 9 (then called Line C). Only in 2011, when Line 4 Pinheiros station opened, providing connection to line 9, did line 5 get an (albeit indirect) connection to the other Metro lines.

Line 5 expansion









Moema station main entrance











Campo Belo station render









The early plans for the Metro had included a line extending to the Campo Belo area, almost where Line 5 ended, north of Largo Treze station. This old Metro project was then revived and merged to Line 5 when the line was being built so that it would extend to the remaining Metro lines, reaching Line 1 at Santa Cruz station and Line 2 at what back then was future Chácara Klabin station (opened in 2006). This way this line would become a major part of the system, combining two separately conceived rail projects, and serving one of the main economic and demographic axes of the metropolis, the South-Southwest axis along Ibirapuera Avenue to Santo Amaro district, including the hugely important districts of Moema, Campo Belo and Brooklin.

This Second Phase of Line 5 was split into two sections, the first including only one station after Largo Treze, namely Adolfo Pinheiro, which opened in early 2014, and all the remaining 10 stations, whose construction started in 2012 and opened throughout 2018, except for Campo Belo. Including Adolfo Pinheiro, the Second Phase comprises 11 underground stations and 11 km of tunnels along densely occupied, high-end commercial and residential urban areas. The expected ridership for the whole line when complete is about 850,000/day.

*[Schematic by construction method]* *[Environmental Report]* - *Bidding documents* - *[station renders]* - *[CAF rolling stock technical data]* - *Santa Cruz station diagrams* - *[Schemes of transfer between Line 5 Campo Belo station and Line 17 monorail]* *[Station diagrams]*










A further expansion beyond current terminus Capão Redondo (stations Parque Santo Dias, São José and Jardim Ângela, 3.7km) is considered for a later date.










Santo Amaro station cable-stayed bridge station, transfer to line 9


















Eucaliptos station









AACD-Servidor station












*Line 6* - Consortium official website - a fully new line starting in the Northwest of the city, going through the city center and eventually heading toward the East Side is now in advanced planning stage. The first section (Phase I), starting in the northwestern district of Brasilândia and ending at Line 1 São Joaquim station, started construction in mid 2014, and was originally slated to open to the public sometime between 2018 and 2020, but financial problems affecting the consortium headed by Odebrecht, which was awarded the PPP contract in late 2013 for phase 1, halted construction in 2015 due to corruption scandals. By 2018, the state government decided to relaunch a public tender for the Line, and works were resumed in 2020 under the consortion led by European contractor Acciona, with a completion date for late 2025.

With Phase I the line will be 16km long and fully underground, using international gauge (1435mm) and 3rd rail power supply, driverless trainsets and platform screen doors. One 10.5 meter wide tunneling machine will dig the section north of the Tietê river, and another identical machine will open the remaining part all the way to the city center. All stations therefore will have side platforms. In this phase it will have 23 six-car trains, serving 635,000 passengers/day. A second phase may extend its northern end to Pirituba/Bandeirantes. [*Environmental Assessment (Basic Maps) EIA RIMA*][station diagrams] *[station renders (Itaberaba, Água Branca, Sesc)]* - *[more station renders][São Joaquim and 14 Bis station renders]* [*Brasilandia station render*] *Angelica-Pacaembu, PUC-Cardoso de Almeida and Perdizes station renders*

The Eastern section from São Joaquim to Cidade Líder has no estimate to start, and will require another tender. As of 2022, this Eastern extension is more likely to become Line 16 (see below)

Northwestern section (phase I - under construction for 2025)








Eastern extension (phase II - project/unknown date - as of 2022, this extension was transformed into Line 16 - see below)









Full view:









Line 6 presentation video







*[Full descriptive technical PDF with all current expansion plans]*
[*interactive map* with detailed expansion plans year by year]
*Post with links to download PDF schematic of existing and future stations
Post with links to diagrams and technical schemes for stations under construction

Line 15 (monorail)* - (called 'Line 2 Monorail' until September 5, 2012) a 20-km, 18-station monorail line starting at the current Eastern terminus of line 2, Vila Prudente (eventually to be extended westward to Ipiranga Line 10 station), to Cidade Tiradentes district in the far East. Originally planned as a BRT system, it was upgraded to monorail in 2008 amid controversy surrounding the hitherto unknown mode of transportation in Brazil. Construction of first section started in 2010 (Vila Prudente and Oratório stations, 3,5 km plus depot) and opened officially on August 30, 2014 for trial operations on limited hours, weekends only, full time was achieved in 2015. The second phase, from Oratório to São Mateus, opened in 2018 after facing significant delays due to project problems.

An extension of phase 2 to the next station Jardim Colonial (formerly Iguatemi) was approved in 2017 and opened in 2022.





























The third phase, from Iguatemi (renamed Jardim Colonial) to Hospital Cidade Tiradentes station, is expected for 2022 or later. An additional Western expansion from Vila Prudente to Ipiranga was included in the plans in 2012, to provide connection to CPTM line 10, with no official date of completion.

PDFs on Lines 15 and 17 monorails


When completed through Cidade Tiradentes region, Line 15 will be one of the largest, busiest monorail lines in the world, transporting around 500,000 passengers a day. *[Station schemes]* - [*video overview (English subtitles)*]



*Line 17 Monorail* - it will form a Southwestern "arch" between Line 1 Jabaquara station, connecting with future Line 5 (at Campo Belo station) and line 9 (Morumbi station) all the way to future Line 4 São Paulo-Morumbi station. The first section (Phase I, 8 stations) will be between the Congonhas domestic airport and Line 9 Morumbi station, and started being built in mid 2012, and was expected to open in 2016/2017, but delays now (2017) postponed it further to late 2019, 2020, but the Malaysian monorail train builder went bankrupt by 2018 and a new builder has to be hired, which will only happen by 2020. As of 2022 the earliest possible date for this line to open is 2024.

Phases II and III will extend the line in both directions, in the West to Line 4 São Paulo Morumbi station, and to the East to Jabaquara Line 1 station, but these extensions cannot be expected for before 2024. When complete, it will be 18 km long, with 18 stations and a rolling stock of 24 trains. The rolling stock was originally supposed to be 5-car Scomi monorails (capacity 687 passengers, including 90 seats), but Scome went bankrupt and a new builder is was hired as of 2020. Phase I ridership 98,000/day; with phase II & III complete, 417,500 p/day are expected.

In late 2013, a 'Phase IV' appeared as a suggested plan, going eastward beyond Jabaquara, toward the city of Diadema (5.5km, five stations _Centro de Exposições Imigrantes, Vila do Encontro, Vila Fachini, Vila Clara, Vila Élida and Terminal_) Schemes - *[technical data]* - *[Rail beam installation schemes]* [*City Hall PDF with details*]




























*Line 16 Metro - Oscar Freire - Cidade Tiradentes*

This is a new proposal that appeared in 2022.
Derives from the Eastern Extension originally proposed for Line 6, but instead starts as a new line at Oscar Freire (line 4 station) crossing the Jardins districts, intersecting Lines 1 and 2 at Paraíso station, proceding to Aclimação, Ipiranga and Mooca districts and moving then to the far east. It is over 30km long, fully underground and has 23 stations.























*Line 18 Monorail (CANCELLED)* - Tamanduateí - São Bernardo do Campo - 15.7km, 13 stations, 25 trains, 300,000 passengers/day - bidding took place in early 2014. Construction was set to start by late 2014/2015, first stations to open by 2017, conclusion 2018, but Brazil's financial crisis in 2015 put the line on hold indefinitely, as of 2017 there are no plans or set date to start construction. By 2019 the state government announced Line 18 is cancelled and instead a BRT system will be built in its place *Official video*.[*Geographic line diagram*]





















In December 2014 a few stations had their names changed in the project, here is the most up-to-date map:










Projects already officially announced but still in early planning stage:

*Line 19* - Campo Belo - Dutra (Guarulhos) - Official tender document released on September 20, 2012.

The basic project was awarded in 2022. The souther extension of the line has been left for a future second phase. The first phase now considered links Guarulhos to Sao Paulo city center (Anhanhagaú station)











*Line 20* - Moema - Lapa (extended to São Bernardo - Lapa) - 25 km (mostly underground), 25 stations. Phase I (Lapa - Moema) for 2021, Phase II for 2025, according to Official Chamamento Público (Public Calling) for companies to present proposal for Line 20, released on Augsut 2012. Official tender document released on September 20, 2012. *Map*. Unlikely to even start construction before 2022 or so.

Still more speculative lines as of August 2012:

*Line 16* - Cachoeirinha - Ipiranga

*Line 21* - Pari - Nordestina (downtown - East Side)

*Line 22* - Morumbi - Cotia (monorail or tram) - edit 2014 a new "Line 22" appeared in plans linking Faria Lima avenue to the West, with stations Monte Belo, Jardim Boa Vista, COHAB Raposo Tavares, Santa Maria, Estrada da Aldeia, Granja Viana, Mesopotâmia, Estrada do Embu, Parque Alexandria,
Sabiá, Rotary e Cotia (Centro) [*map*] [*more info*]




*CPTM*










length: 273 km - stations: 102 - lines: 7 - daily ridership: 2,7 million - opening: suburban service since mid-20th century. Current state-owned operator CPTM founded in 1992.











*Line 8* - new station Vila Aurora (opened in late 2013), resumption of operational extension

*Line 13* - 12.2 km (8 km elevated, 4 km at grade; 3 stations: Engenheiro Goulart, CECAP and Airport) The only new CPTM line for the foreseeable future. It starts at Line 12 Engenheiro Goulart station, proceding to Guarulhos city (CECAP station, access to local bus terminal) and the International Airport. Construction started December 2013, operations was supposed to start by mid 2015, but environmental licensing delays and Brazil's 2015/2016 financial crisis pushed it to 2018. Terminal station is 1km from main airport terminals entrance, so an additional shuttle vehicle is needed, which as of mid 2022 under construction, to be completed by late 2023 (Aeromovel People Mover)

Rolling stock: 8 eight-car, air-conditioned trainsets, like most CPTM trains. Three further stations after Airport station were announced on December 2013: São João, Presidente Dutra and Bonsucesso/Pimenta, originally for 2017/2018, now (2022) still in distant planning stage. Trains directly to Brás, using Line 12 tracks, are in the plans. Phase I demand is expected to be 120,000 day, phase II 200,000.










Line 13 under construction as of mid 2017:









*Line 10 Express (Expresso ABC) *- express service along current Line 10

*Line 9* - southern extension, 3,5km, stations Mendes and Varginha, u/c (slow progress)

*Line 9/Line 8 West-South Express (Expresso Oeste-Sul) *- express service from Line 9 Pinheiros station to Line 8 Barueri station. Construction to start in 2015, completion 2017. No news heard as of 2018, most likely cancelled for now. (official thread) NO NEWS AS OF 2022 most likely an abandoned idea









*Line 7 station renovation schemes

PDF with CPTM station renovation plans (2012)*


_CPTM system pictures_

Series 8000 CAF and 9000 Alstom trains








Series 2100 at Dom Bosco station, line 11 (Expresso Leste)
















Series 3000 Siemens and series 8000 CAF trains








Series 2200 CAF train in line 10 tunnel near José Bonifácio station








Luz station








Line 9 Grajaú station








Line 9 Cidade Jardim station
















Line 9 Cidade Universitaria station








Line 9 train going under Octavio Frias bridge








Line 8 extension - 4-car Cobrasma-Francorail train set








Line 8 Siemens train








Line 10 CAF train
















Line 10 train at Tamanduateí station









Luz and Julio Prestes stations
















Luz underground section








Barra Funda station (Lines 3, 8 and 7)

































Brás station (Lines 3, 11, 12, 10, 13)

















Tamanduateí station (lines 2 and 10)









Guaianazes station









*BUS*

Some 14,000 buses operate in the city










Joao Dias terminal


















Pinheiros terminal (connection to Line 4 and 9 Pinheiros station)










*RAPID BUS*

Corredor Campo Limpo - Rebouças: 17.2 km
Ibirapuera-Centro: 9.3 km
Inajar - Rio Branco: 13.6 km
Itapecerica-João Dias: 6.2 km
Jardim Ângela-Guarapiranga: 7.5 km
Parelheiros-Rio Bonito: 30.5 km
Pirituba-Lapa: 15.2 km
Santo Amaro-Nove de Julho: 14.8 km
Expresso Tiradentes: 32.0 km
São Mateus - Jabaquara: 33.0 km

Two structured full BRT systems exist: Tiradentes Express (operated by the city) and the São Mateus Corridor (by the state). Several other avenues possess exclusive bus lanes, and are also called bus corridors.

Tiradentes express partly elevated diesel BRT system















































São Mateus BRT:



















map









Many trolleybuses still operate in Sao Paulo



















BUS SYSTEM OVERVIEW



Yuri S Andrade said:


> *São Paulo Bus System*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *--- 8.1 million passengers/daily
> 
> --- 14,800 buses
> 
> --- 1,286 bus lines*




fimsaopaulo


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro*

*pop 5 million (metropolitan 10 million)*

*Metro:*

*Length*: 47 km - lines: 2 (plus connective line 1A) - stations: 41 - daily ridership: 840,000 (2014) - opening: 1979
*Expansion*:line 4 (16 km, 6 stations) from Ipanema to Barra da Tijuca to the West completed in 2016, except Gavea branch; planned line 3 monorail separate from system across the bay serving Niterói (on hold, maybe cancelled and replaced by BRT).

Most complete and up-to-date map as of 2018:









*original full-size map*

Map of heavy rail (Metro / Suburban Rail Supervia) + BRT systems + LIght Rail, showing current status as of 2017:









*original image (full size)*

*Line 3 full video presentation*

Video overview (in English) of city projects for the 2016 Olympics, including urban transportation.






*Line 4 report*:*Estudos de Demanda Relatório Final*

Line 4 is the biggest metro expansion project in Rio's recent history. It is 16km long and fully underground, connecting the South Side (Ipanema area) with the West side (Barra da Tiijuca). Its main phase was completed by early 2016 (without Gavea branch), in time for the Olympic Games in the city that year. It is actually a continuation of Line 1, and trains will run from Line 1 (and even from Line 2) into Line 4 directly, requiring no transfers. Some trains will have Jardim Oceanico as destination, some will take the Gavea branch, which will be completed perhaps by 2020. 










*Line 4 Presentation video (subtitled in English)*






another Line 4 presentation video with English subs







Line 3 - in 2013 the old Line 3 project was converted from conventional rail to monorail, but it was put on hold in 2015. As of 2018 there is no timeline for this project. Video:






Metro rolling stock:

As of 2012, the Rio de Janeiro Metro system uses 52 six-car trainsets. In late 2012/2013, 19 new 6-car trainsets arrived for lines 1 and 2. With line 4, another 17 6-car trainsets became operational, totalling 66 trains.









































































Cantagalo station elevator:








































































Cidade Nova station









The metro system is complemented by a "Metro Bus" (Metrô na Superfície) which is a exclusive bus for metro passengers 
departing Botafogo and General Osório stations toward the Gavea region (westward), an integration card is needed paying a small additional fee.











*Supervia (suburban metro/heavy rail):*

length: 225 km - lines: 7 - stations: 101 - daily ridership: 540,000 - opening: several suburban services existed since early 20th century. Current private operator Supervia Consortium in charge since 1998.
Expansion: none, except for renovation of stations and rolling stock.
All 7 supervia lines are electric. A diesel suburban rail (Guapimirim line) is operated by Central.

map:


















(Palmeiras branch is an aerial tramway)




































































































Central do Brasil station, where all suburban lines converge (paid access to metro station Central):




















*BRT*
An extensive BRT system is under construction, including 4 lines (TransOeste, TransCarioca, TransBrasil and TransOlímpica). TransOeste system opened partially in mid 2012, and TransCarioca opened partly on May 2014, just before the World Cup, connecting Rio's International Airport to a number of suburban rail and metro stations, all the way to Alvorada Terminal, where it connects with TransOeste BRT. TransOlimpica was completed by early 2016, in time for the Summer Olympics. TransBrasil started construction in 2015 and maybe completed around 2018/2019, and it is slated to transport almost 500,000 passengers/day, making it the busiest BRT line in the world.

*TransOeste - 56 km, 53 stations - 210,000 pax/day
TransCarioca - 39 km, 45 stations - 155,000 pax/day
TransOlímpica - 23km, 18 stations - 30,000 pax/day
TransBrasil - 32km, 28 stations - expected 500,000 pax/day
TransOceanica (Niteroi) 11.3km (1.3km tunnel) - 13 stations*










TransOlímpica Trajectory overview - massive





TransBrasil is to be 32km long with 28 stations.














TransCarioca BRT video presentation





*TransCarioca Presentation PDF*










TransCarioca station at International Airport




























TransOceanica (Niteroi, across the Bay)
















*Other*
A Light Rail Tram system is operational in the port/ downtown area (see section below). Several gondola systems are either already working or being implemented to serve the hillside districts/favelas.

System history (in Portuguese)
Thread on the history of the Rio de Janeiro Metro
SSC thread on the history of the tramway system (defunct)

General map including under construction/planned lines, BRT, gondolas, light rail for the 2016 Summer Olympics. Line 3 across the bay is not under construction as of 2018.









larger versionhttp://1.bp.blogspot.com/-WtGbyKFdo4Q/ThB0mnzER8I/AAAAAAAAL0E/25rbliISsnk/s1600/rede4.png




Suburban rail (called Supervia) - circa 260km







Code:


 ÍNDICE DE ESTAÇÕES SUPERVIA POR THUMBNAILS [img]http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s200/renanfsouza/TRILHOS/SUPERVIA/THUMBNAILS/HEADER.jpg[/img][/url]

[url=http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s200/renanfsouza/TRILHOS/SUPERVIA/THUMBNAILS/SUPERVIA.png][img]http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s200/renanfsouza/TRILHOS/SUPERVIA/SUPERVIA_TN.png[/img][/url]

[color=red]Ramal de Campo Grande[/color]

[url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=430][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacentraltn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=437][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviapracadabandeira.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=431][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasaocristovaotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=411][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviamaracanatn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=438][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviamangueiratn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=445][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasfrancxaviertn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=451][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviariachuelotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3508][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/sampaio.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2750][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaengnovotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3477][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/meierthumb.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=446][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaengenhodedentro.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=447][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviapiedadetn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=450][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaquintinotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=444][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacascaduratn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1679][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviamadureiratn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=452][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaoswaldocruztn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2025][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/bentoribeiro.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2229][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviamarechalhermest.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=4815][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviadeodorotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=408][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviavilamilitartn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3467][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/magalhaesthumb.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3468][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/realengo.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=425][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviapadremigueltn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2040][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaguilhermedasilv.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=427][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviabangutn-1.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4420][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasencamara.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2037][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasantissimotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4418][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaavasconcellos.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=424][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacampograndetn.png[/img][/url]

[color=green]Ramal de Santa Cruz[/color]

[url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=430][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacentraltn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=431][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasaocristovaotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=446][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaengenhodedentro.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=444][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacascaduratn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1679][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviamadureiratn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=4815][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviadeodorotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=408][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviavilamilitartn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3467][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/magalhaesthumb.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3468][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/realengo.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=425][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviapadremigueltn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2040][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaguilhermedasilv.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=427][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviabangutn-1.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4420][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasencamara.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2037][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasantissimotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4418][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaavasconcellos.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=424][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacampograndetn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2945][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviabmontetn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2036][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviainhoaibatn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2035][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacosmostn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4419][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviapaciencia.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2034][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviatancredonevestn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2033][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasantacruztn.png[/img][/url]

[color=cyan]Ramal de Japeri[/color]

[url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=430][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacentraltn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=431][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasaocristovaotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=446][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaengenhodedentro.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=444][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacascaduratn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1679][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviamadureiratn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=4815][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviadeodorotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4425][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaricalbuq.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=4777][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaanchietatn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=449][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaolindatn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3391][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/nilopolisthumb.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=448][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaedsonpassostn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=443][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviamesquitatn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=442][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviapresidentejusce.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3387][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/novaiguauthumb.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4368][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaqueimadostn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=440][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaengpedreiratn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=4765][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviajaperitn.png[/img][/url]

[color=cyan]Ramal de Paracambi[/color]

[url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2230][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviapontekm63tn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2174][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaparadadreirastn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2202][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/semttulo2la.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1849][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaparacambitn.png[/img][/url]

[color=darkblue]Ramal de Belford Roxo[/color]

[url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=430][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacentraltn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=431][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasaocristovaotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=404][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviatriagemtn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4495][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviajacaretn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=421][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviadelcastilhotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4535][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviapilarestn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2045][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviatomzcoelho.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4534][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacavalcantetn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2804][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviamagno.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3985][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviarochamirandatn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3432][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/honriogurgelthumb.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3402][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/pavunasaojoaothumb.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3384][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/belfordroxothumb.png[/img][/url]

[color=orange]Ramal de Saracuruna[/color]

[url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=430][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacentraltn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=431][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasaocristovaotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=404][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviatriagemtn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1050][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviamanguinhostn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=419][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviabonsucessotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1049][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaolariatn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=409][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaramostn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=416][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviapenhatn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=1941][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviapenhacirculartn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=418][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviabrazdepinatn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=459][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacordoviltn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=1962][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviaparadadelucastn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=794][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviavigariogeraltn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=453][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacaxiastn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=405][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviagramachotn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=420][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviacamposeliseostn.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=434][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviajardimprimavera.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=433][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasaracurunatn2.png[/img][/url]

[color=orange]Ramal de Vila Inhomirim[/color]

[url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=433][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviasaracurunatn2.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4013][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/imbarie.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4014][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/manoelbelo.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4015][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/angelica.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4016][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/piabeta.png[/img][/url] [url=http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4018][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/fragoso.png[/img][/url] [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1869][img]http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/renanfsouza1/THUMBNAILS_SUPERVIA/superviavilainhomirimtn.png[/img][/url][/QUOTE]

[QUOTE="Igor Munarim, post: 99116271, member: 489454"][b]Créditos[/b]

[color=blue]Header[/color]: [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=37]André Vasconcellos[/url]
[color=blue]Mapa[/color]: [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=5]Felipe Golfeto[/url]
[color=blue]Thumbnails[/color]: [url=http://tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=37]André Vasconcellos[/url]


Full network map for 2015/2016 by Henryabreu (Metro, Supervia, BRTs, ferries)- line 3 was cancelled









Metro and Supervia map (2002 - lacks new line 1 Ipanema stations)









Most up-to-date map by Robert Schwandel from urbanrail.net showing system as of mid 2011 plus planned expansions:











An old tramway still exists serving the hillside district of Santa Teresa. This is the only surviving tramway in Brazil still used as public transportation. 
In 2010 the system was 17km long and transports some 12,000 people every day., but in 2011 the system was temporarily deactivated, since a fatal accident with 6 deaths on August 6, 2011. The tracks were changed and a new fleet of vehicles were built, and the system opened again in early 2016, with increased safety features.












*A Light Rail ("VLT"/ tram) system* serves the port area and the city center. The LRT/tram consists of two lines and will feature a sophisticated powertrain system fed by underground power supply (thus avoiding unsightly overhead catenaries) plus onboard batteries. In late 2013, Alstom Citadis was chosen as the vehicle. [*Brazilian Thread*]








. The first line of the system (part of the Olympic legacy) opened for the public on limited hours in June 2016, going full-time by mid 2016, the second line opened by 2017, there is another branch still under construction, for 2018/2019.

*LRT map*

2017 map:



























First days of operation, near Rio's 1906 Opera House







































leonardosm said:


> Documentos importantes e interessantes sobre o VLT.
> Planejamento de Fabricação do Material Rodante
> Projeto Executivo do Material Rodante
> Projeto Executivo Sistema de Alimentação de Energia - APS
> Projeto Executivo Subestação e Rede de Média Tensão
> 
> Fonte: http://portomaravilha.com.br/web/esq/t-vlt/ex.aspx





A ferry boat system for pedestrians links Rio city to neghboring Niterói across the bay.


















A Barra da Tijuca (West Side) lagoon transport system is being proposed











Aerial tramways (gondolas) are being implemented as full part of the city's transportation network to serve the hillside communities known as favelas/slums. 
They are connected to the Metro/Supervia stations. Some metro stations are complemented by steep elevators to access hilltops. 



























A number of funiculars/inclined planes also exist on various hills (overview on second page, external website)

*Rio de Janeiro MagLev* - this was a very theoretical promise but it construction of the 200 meter people mover line in a university campus was completed by 2014. Each vehicle transports 30 people. The technology was developed in Brazil. 









official website


fimrio


----------



## mopc

*Brasília*

*pop 2.6 million (metropolitan 2.8 million)*

*System*: Metrô-DF - Y-shaped full metro, partly underground (mostly in the Eastern/central part) and at grade/elevated in the West/outskirts.
*Length*: 42 km - lines: 2 (uniting in East to share tracks forming a Y) - stations: 29 - daily ridership: 150,000 - opening: 2002
*Expansion*: several intermediate stations u/c and/or partly completed. Eastward extension to Asa Norte past Central station. Light rail plans on hold

Metro map, with some extensions and proposed light rail:










System pics:
































































































































A 32km- long BRT system with 15 stations is under construction as of 2014. Expected ridership: 200,000 p/day




























Light rail tram under construction (halted)


----------



## mopc

*Recife*

*pop 1.5 million (metropolitan 4.1 million)*

System: 2 line surface suburban metro - 71km

Central Line - 25.2 km (electrified metro)
South Line - 14.3 km (electric metro)
Diesel Line - 31.5 km (old diesel train and light rail)

Ridership: 350,000 passengers/day (2014) - third busiest rail system in Brazil.

BRT system opened in mid 2014. 

















map of possible expansion

Metro, Light Rail and suburban diesel train





















































































































*Picture thread*
*Picture thread #2*







The system is connected to a suburban line served by old diesel trains now being replaced by modern diesel "Light Rail" vehicles, both generations shown below:




















A new diesel Light Rail line is planned (funds approved) to be built in the North Side with some 13km and 11 stations, completion expected for 2018 (as of 2014)











*BRT*


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte*

*pop 2.3 million (metropolitan 5.4 million)*

*Metro (MetroMinas)*
System: surface suburban train, following old railroad alignment in the central part. Connects city center with Western and Eastern suburbs/ outskirts.
length: 28 km - lines: 1 - stations: 19 - daily ridership: 215,000 - opening: 1986
expansion: a second line (10 km - Barreiro-Santa Tereza, 9 stations) is in planning stage for several years, construction will likely not start before 2020. Line 3, underground, 4.5 km and 5 stations is in planning/funding state for a later date.
*BRT system - 2 lines*

Metro + BRT map (2014)










Metro map from Urbanrail.net









Metro (suburban, almost fully at grade, with short tunnel and elevated sections)



















































































A BRT system opened in 2014, and now (2015) is transporting 500,000 passengers/day in its two existing lines


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre*

*pop 1.4 million (metropolitan 4 million)*

System: Trensurb - surface suburban metro (city center > outskirts). Ridership: 280,000/day. Links downtown Porto Alegre with northern suburbs. Rolling stock 25 4-car trains TUE Nippon Sharyo / Hitachi Rail / Kawasaki Heavy Industries - Series 100, built in 1984 in Japan. New Brazilian-made 
Alstom 9000 series are being supplied as of 2014/2015, 4 4-car Alstoms are already operating as of mid 2015.

In 2013 a new northern extension to Novo Hamburgo city opened. 

Plans exist for an underground line 2 from Central station into the city proper. Line 2 is planned to be fully underground and 14,9km long, with 13 stations, carrying 310,000 passengers/day, in 24 4-car trainsets. Construction probably will not start before 2015. New proposal of 2013 eliminated 3 stations but may add Airport link.







































































































CENTRAL STATION
































































































































Latest Line 2 proposal (November 2013). Line 2 received official proposals on November 2013, but construction may not start until 2015/2016











*BRT *- a network is being planned/implemented





























*AEROMOVEL*

In addition, an air-propelled system called Aeromóvel (Air-mobile) was implemented as a single-track monorail in the city in the early 80's experimentally (two stations, 770 meters) but was abandoned. 

Now they are reviving the idea and a new version of the technology is an airport people mover, on a new 1 km elevated line, connecting a metro station to the city's International Aiport. The line entered tests in 2013, and became fully operational before the 2014 World Cup. Pictures:














































Oskar Coester, the Brazilian engineer who created the system in the 80s and came back for the new version, fulfilling his dream:









Video of new airport Aeromóvel:






Original vehicle, now abandoned:










The original vehicle was exported to Indonesia, where since 1989 it serves a theme park, with 6 stations. Discovery Channel video.


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza*

*pop 2.5 million (metropolitan 3.6 million)*

First full metro line opened experimentally in 2012 (Linha Sul - South Line), 19 stations, of which 4 are underground. In late 2014, the line's operation was extended to 7 pm. Full commercial operations depend on the installation of proper signaling and a control center. 


Future network map (only the South Line and the West Line Light Rail exist)











Notice some stations changed names in relation to older maps.



*SYSTEM OVERVIEW*


Suburban diesel train in service, first section of metro system Line 1 opened on June 2012 (from 8 a.m to noon, Mo-Fri) and tram/light rail under construction, with a number of new compositions already in service. The light rail trams will replace the old diesel trains. 

South Line is the first full metro line to open in Fortaleza (June 2012), with the first section (the southern half of the Line, to Parangaba station) opened by June and the rest opened by late 2012/2013. The northern half of the line has 4 underground stations, the first underground metro stations in northern Brazil and will make Fortaleza only the 4th city in Brazil to have underground metro service. Full-time commercial operations along all of South Line is expected for mid 2014. 

*EXPANSION*

The East Line is expected to start construction in the near future (2014) and will be entirely underground. Official video:







*PICTURE GALLERY*

Metro Rolling stock will incluce 20 3-car trains model Elettrotreno ETR 200 Metrostar, made in Italy by AnsaldoBreda. 6-car compositions will be possible. As of June 2012, eight 3-car trains had already arrived. By 2013, six-car trainsets were already operating experimentally. Full commercial operations expected for June 2014.
































































Stations: four of them are underground in the city center 












West Line Light Rail diesel tram (designed and manufactured by Brazilian Bom Sinal):




















Line 4 Purple (12km at grade with small 1km elevated section)











Older diesel suburban train, being replaced by model above:


----------



## mopc

*Salvador*

*pop 2.6 million (metropolitan 3.9 million)*

Metro system (2 lines, 20 stations, 30km as of November 2018) finally opened in June 2014, after 14 years of construction. The last station of the original line 1 project opeed on December 23, 2015. However, there is a project to extend Line 1 another 2 stations to the north.

Line 2 started construction in 2015 and is was opened station by station along 2017. By September 2018, it finally became 23km long with 13 stations, fully at grade. 

The first train sets used were Hyundai-Rotems imported from Korea, 4-car sets, international gauge, overhead power supply. By 2015/2016 a new batch of 34 4-car Hyundai-Rotems was built in Brazil (Sao Paulo state) for the Salvador metro extensions. The first units were delivered in December 2015.

As of late 2018, the 2-line system was carrying some 350,000 passengers a day, making it the 3rd busiest metro system in Brazil, after São Paulo and Rio, and ahead of Recife (300,000 pax/day) and Brasília (250,000 pax/day)

Salvador also has a small suburban rail line in operation (20km, 22 stations), and 2 BRT lines are planned. 

The suburban rail will be rebuilt as a modern Light Rail line or Monorail.


*2018 Map (with sections under construction):*










Map showing Metro (Lines 1 and 2 in black) plus BRT (two lines under construction as of mid 2015) and suburban rail to be upgraded to Light Rail and extended to meet metro (in addition to being reached by the future BRT system)










Line 1 topographic scheme











Length: 12km (+ another 4km planned extension)
Elevated and underground stations

Line 2










Line 1 train test video:







Excellent video on planned line 2
25092766


Line 2 metro was approved on June 20, 2011, 22.5 km (2.5km airport extension), 13 stations (2 with transfer to the BRT system to be built in parallel). Its first stations opened gradually throughout 2017 and 2018 until International Airport station. The northern extension of Line 2 to Lauro de Freitas is not under construction yet. 

*Line 2 Official PDF*

Plans (2013)









Pictures:















































































































Distance between stations (incl. future Line 2)



The Dark Night said:


> Distâncias aproximadas da Linha 1:
> 
> *LAPA*
> Lapa -------- 600 m ------ Polvora
> Polvora ----- 1,0 km ----- Brotas
> Brotas ------ 1,7 km ----- Bonocô
> Bonocô ----- 1,8 km ----- Acesso Norte
> A. Norte ---- 1,7 km ----- Retiro
> Retiro ------- 1,7 km ----- Juá
> Juá ---------- 1,9 km ----- Pirajá
> Pirajá ------- 1,3 km ----- Campinas
> Campinas --- 2,9 km ----- Águas Claras
> *ÁGUAS CLARAS*
> 
> Distâncias aproximadas da Linha 2:
> 
> *A. NORTE*
> A. Norte ----- 1,2 km ----- Detran
> Detran ------- 700 m ------ Iguatemi
> Iguatemi ----- 800 m ------ Pernambués
> Pernambués - 2,2 km ----- Imbuí
> Imbuí -------- 1,6 km ----- CAB
> CAB ---------- 1,7 km ----- Pituacú
> Pituacú ------ 1,4 km ----- Flamboyant
> Flamboyant - 1,3 km ----- Tamburugy
> Tamburugy -- 1,8 km ----- Bairro da Paz
> B. da Paz ---- 2,1 km ----- Mussurunga
> Mussurunga - 3,6 km ----- Aeroporto
> Aeroporto --- 3,1 km ----- Lauro de Freitas
> *LAURO DE FREITAS*





A small electric suburban line exists, comprising 22 stations, 20km. Between 2014 and 2018 the plan was to modernize this system, adopting diesel Light Rail vehicles, and the line was to be extended a few km to the south. In 2018, a decision was made to adopt a monorail.



















Suburban system pictures

The Lacerda elevator takes people from the Lower City to the Upper City and is a symbol of Salvador.











Map with the future BRT lines


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba*

*pop 1.7 million (metropolitan 3.2 million)*

First city in the world with a Bus Rapid Transit system, developed locally, by 1974. The concept has been successfully exported worldwide.

*Number of operational tubular stations: 353*
*Total Length of Exclusive Bus Lanes: 81 km*
*Daily ridership:2.3 million passengers*
*Fleet: 1915 buses*
*Transfer terminals: 30*


New 2011 BRT model, largest bus in the world 























































*General system presentation video (2012)* - excellent quality, English subtitles







Video showing bus arrival, station door/bus door slinding platform coordination as well as station accessibility elevator (used here to lift a baby car)






System map:










Larger version: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Curitiba_PublicTransport.png

*METRO*

An underground metro line is in planning stage. Official website - *line construction scheme*
Line 1 rolling stock will consist of 25 5-car trainsets, with a capacity for 400,000 passengers/day.

Video presentation:





Phase II renders:


----------



## mopc

*Other Northeast*




*------------------------------*

*Maceió*

Light Rail Tram (diesel) opened on _October 12, 2011_, to replace parts of the diesel system (picture of first day of commercial operations here on page 6 of this thread).



















MAP



























Old suburban diesel system (10,000 p/day)



















-----------------------

*João Pessoa*


































-------------

*Natal*

One diesel light rail line operating, a total of seven lines planned

























Map








------------------------

*Teresina*

One diesel line operated with two trains. Modernization plans exist (2014)

MAP









































































Modernization project video


















*Juazeiro do Norte/Crato (Cariri - Southern Ceará state)*

1 diesel air-conditioned line linking two neigboring cities. 




















*Sobral (Ceará state)* (pop 190,000) - Bom Sinal diesel Light Rail in final phases of construction as of late 2012.


----------



## mopc

*Other cities*



*Santos* - eletric light rail tram u/c - first bidding received no proposals 2010, new process completed by early 2013, construction started on May 29, 2013 and first part (Barreiros-Porto 8km). Test operations started in April 2015 on limited hours, full operations expected for December 2015. 

First phase is split into three sub-phases - 1a - Barreiro-Conselheiro Nébias, and 1-b Conselheiro Nébias-Porto and 1c - Conselheiro Nébias - City Center. Phase 1a and 1b may be operational by late 2015, 1c by 2016/2017. Phase 1a is expected to have a demand of 70,000 passengers/day, with trams every 3-4 minutes. Phase Ic may have some 200,000 p/day.

[*downtown water mirror project*] [*Post with info and schemes of Conselheiro Nebias-Center section
post with diagrams of stations Ana Costa, Washington Luís, Conselheiro Nébias and Porto

*] Map and info:

Current project map









Detailed current Phase I map with correct station names









Vehicle selected is Vossloh Tramlink V4 (seven cars, capacity 400 passengers, 22 units, of which 3 to be made in Europe and 19 in Rio de Janeiro at a T'Trans plant):


























Distant future map with possible future lines and extensions for the 2018/2025 horizon:









*2015 Post with renders and maps of Phase II (Conselheiro Nebias-Valongo)*

Sep 2011 update: new bidding proposal published, PDF here
*Official PDF*
*November 2011 Overview PDF*
*March 2014 PDF (most complete and recent)*



*Technical PDF*

*[post with further details, schemes]*

In late 2013, there appeared an aerial tramway project for the city's hills *[Official thread]* - *video *- map:










A BRT system between Sao Vicente and Praia Grande is in planning stage as of 2014, connecting to the BRT










Santos also operates an interesting Selective Bus System (ônibus Seletivo) = minibuses with air-conditioning, reclinable cushioned seats that stop anywhere regardless of bus stops (following a fixed route of course). They are a little more expensive.





















*Campinas* pop 2 million (metropolitan: 3.1 million)

BRT system under construction








Defunct Light Rail system (operational between 1990 and 1995)




*São José dos Campos * (project apparently cancelled and replaced with BRT as of November 2013)
*(São Paulo state)* - pop 650,000





[/QUOTE]













*Manaus* 

Planned monorail - construction to start in May 2013, first part operational by November 2014 (as of April 2013) _(UPDATE December 2013 - construction essentially halted, no specific date to start)_















*Complete project* 

BRT system to start construction allegedly in 2013. Official thread.










----

*Belém* - BRT system under construction. *Overview*. *Brazilian thread*.






















*Macaé* (Rio state) - planned light rail tram (probably cancelled)

Lines: 1
Length: 28km
Stations: 10
Vehicle: Diesel Light Rail by manufacturer Bom Sinal
Opening: 2013 (note: as of April 2013, construction seems to have been cancelled)
more info

Pic:











*Goiânia* - planned light rail, BRT expansion *[official PDF presentation]* *Brazilian thread*






Plans are for 30 2-car trams, 12 stations (5 terminals), 13.6km extension, 3-miinute headways. Three stations will be underground.

*Official Odebrecht Page*

Map










Project
Cost: 1,3 billion Brazilian Real (circa 500 million USD)
13,6 km
12 stations
5 transfer terminals 
30 trams
600 passengers per tram
240.000 passengers per day


*Cuiabá* - approved Light Rail system originally planned for 2014 World Cup (as of June/11). 2 lines, 32 stations, 22km. 

First line under construction since late 2012, cost R$1,2 billion (US$600 million). Construction was at 50% in late 2014 but mismanagement and cost overruns stopped construction. It is not known when construction will resume, let alone when the first part will become operational. A new economic modeling is needed, a new tender process, more funds, which means these trams will not ride any time before 2016.

Expected ridership: 120,000/day. [map] *[Technical Details PDF]*


Vehicle (CAF Urbos 3, 40 seven-car trams, 44 meters long) under construction (May 2013):




































Line scheme:









With all stations (credits to Robert Schwandl at Urbanrail.net)














*Campina Grande (Paraíba state)* - Light Rail system proposed in early 2012


*Florianópolis* - Light Rail. This system is still a vague promise.









*Vitória (Espírito Santo state) *- light rail proposal found in early 2015, no further concrete info available










*post*


----------



## mopc

*BRAZILIAN BUS RAPID TRANSIT SYSTEMS - AN OVERVIEW*











MAP - Brazilian cities with BRT systems (either operational or under construction, number of lines in parentheses)












As of late 2010:

1 - In operation (22 lines)

Curitiba 
Eixo Norte-Sul 1974, triple-bus and tube stations since 1995
Eixo Boqueirão 1977, triple-bus and tube stations since 1992
Eixo Leste-Oeste 1980, triple-bus and tube stations since 2000
Circular Sul 1999
Linha Verde 2009, triple-bus

Goiânia 
Eixo Anhangüera, 1976, elevated platforms since 1998 

Criciúma
Avenida Centenário, 1996 (elevated platforms)

Uberlândia
Corredor Estrutural João Naves, 2006 (segregated stations)

São Paulo (RMSP) 
Paes de Barros, 1980 (trolleybus)
9 de Julho/São Gabriel, 1987
São Mateus-Jabaquara, 1988
Vila Nova Cachoeirinha, 1991 (elevated platforms). Renovated in the 2000s.
João Dias, 2000
Lapa, 2003
Jardim Angela, 2004
Ibirapuera, 2004
Parelheiros, 2004
Varginha, 2004
Rebouças, 2004
Expresso Tiradentes, 2007 (elevated bus corridor with elevated metro-like stations)
Diadema - Brooklin, 2010 (continuation of the São Mateus BRT)

Porto Alegre 
Avenida Sertório, 2000 (elevated platforms)


2 - UNDER CONSTRUCTION (6)
Rio de Janeiro: Transoeste (2010). Works started July 2010.
Belo Horizonte (2): Avenida Antonio Carlos-Dom Pedro I (since 2004); Cristiano Machado (Green Line)
Distrito Federal: Green Line (EPTG) under construction since 2008
Grande Vitória (2): Avenida Carlos Lindemberg (Vila Velha) 2010; Talma Rodrigues Ribeiro (Serra) 2010
São Paulo: Tucuruvi - Guarulhos. Scheduled for completion 2012. Works started October 2010.
São Paulo: Butantã - Jandira. Works started June 2011.

3 - PLANNED (6)
Rio de Janeiro (3): Transcarioca (expropriations started early 2010); Transolímpica; Transbrasil (Avenida Brasil)
Recife: North-South. Project presented by October 2009.
Brasília: VLP (Brasília – Santa Maria)
São Paulo: Butantã - Itapevi, 33 km (continuation of the Butantã-Jandira line u/c).

4 - PLANNED (31)
Campinas (2): City Center - Terminal Ouro Verde, with extension to Viracopos (2nd phase); Nortwest: Corredor Campo Grande, on Avenida John Boyd Dunlop.
Curitiba (3): Avenida Cândido de Abreu; Aeroporto-Rodoferroviária BRT ; extension of Green Line South.
Belo Horizonte (2): Área Central; Dom Pedro II / Carlos Luz (Catalão)
Cuiabá (3): Airport/CPA (East/West); Corredor Mário Andreazza; Coxipó/Centro
Fortaleza (4): Avenida Alberto Craveiro; Avenida Paulino Rocha; Avenida Dedé Brasil; Project Raul Barbosa
São Salvador (1): Structuring BRT Airport/ North Access
Manaus (1): East-Center axis
Belém (2):
Natal: (executive project in tender)
João Pessoa - Avenida Epitácio Pessoa
Recife (4) - East - West, Avenida Norte, World Cup City connection, BR-101
DF (4) - Red Line, Yellow Line, EPNB, EPCL. 
Porto Alegre (3): Av. Assis Brasil BRT renovation; Av. Protásio Alves BRT renovation; Av. Bento Gonçalves / Portais Azenha e Antônio Carvalho (2 stations).


6 - DEFUNCT (1)

Manaus system

Salvador: Vasco da Gama / Bonocô, operational between 1990 and 1995.


Sources:
http://www.portaltransparencia.gov.br/copa2014/salvador/mobilidade-urbana/index.asp
http://memoria70.blogspot.com/


----------



## manrush

Finally, this thread sees the light of day.

Are there plans to provide new rolling stock for the Refice, BH, and PA metros?


----------



## Ashis Mitra

After Turkey, I was waiting for such a compilation. I like Brazil & Turkey & China & Japan because rail transports there has some similarities with my country India.

Some points - 

1) There is no info & photos of Rio's tram, which is oldes in South America. Please add these.

2) Trams are also running in Itatinga & Campos do Jordao as regular service, and in Campinas & Santos as heritage service. Please add these.

3) Is really Santos is planning a modern tram with its current heritage tram? Please write details. Will it be modern tram (like Buenos Aires's premetro & tranvia del este) or light rail (like Buenos Aires's tren de la costa)?

4) Is really Macaeo is also planning a modern tram? Please write details. Will it be modern tram (like Buenos Aires's premetro & tranvia del este) or light rail (like Buenos Aires's tren de la costa)?

5) Is really Fortaleza is planning a modern tram with its under construction metro? Please write details. Will it be modern tram (like Buenos Aires's premetro & tranvia del este) or light rail (like Buenos Aires's tren de la costa)?

6) What is the current status of Fortaleza's & Salvador's metro? Will it be opened for public service in 2011? If not then when?


----------



## Messi

Great work! Very modern infrastructure you have got there! :cheers: I was aware of such a development in Brazil but never took the time to investigate what's really going on across the country. I enjoyed this topic and I looked for such a one! Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## mopc

manrush said:


> Finally, this thread sees the light of day.
> 
> Are there plans to provide new rolling stock for the Refice, BH, and PA metros?


The rolling stock of the three "1980's CBTU" systems (conceived with similar concepts at that time) is old-fashioned but it seems to be in very good shape. I will try to ask local experts if there are any plans to acquire new trains in the near future.


----------



## mopc

Ashis Mitra said:


> After Turkey, I was waiting for such a compilation. I like Brazil & Turkey & China & Japan because rail transports there has some similarities with my country India.
> 
> Some points -
> 
> 1) There is no info & photos of Rio's tram, which is oldes in South America. Please add these.


Since this is a general thread on transportation, I did not bother to include such minor systems such as the Santa Tereza tramway with its irrelevant ridership. A historical section (which I plan) is more appropriate. 



> 2) Trams are also running in Itatinga & Campos do Jordao as regular service, and in Campinas & Santos as heritage service. Please add these.


Once again, heritage is not actual "urban transport". The Santos system for instance is merely a touristic attraction, you can't use it to move around in the city. I am planning a "heritage/ touristic/ curiosity" section but not in the main page. 



> 3) Is really Santos is planning a modern tram with its current heritage tram? Please write details. Will it be modern tram (like Buenos Aires's premetro & tranvia del este) or light rail (like Buenos Aires's tren de la costa)?


Yes Santos city (near Sao Paulo, metropolitan pop 1,6 mln) has been planning a LRT (light rail transport) along its defunct mid-city railroad for several years. The bidding process last year, however, failed to attract any candidates and a new bidding process is underway. The Brazilian forum thread is here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=820626



> 4) Is really Macaeo is also planning a modern tram? Please write details. Will it be modern tram (like Buenos Aires's premetro & tranvia del este) or light rail (like Buenos Aires's tren de la costa)?


Wait, do not confuse the city of Maceió (pronounced /maseyó/), capital of Alagoas state (Northeast) with the city of Macaé (pronounced /makaé/) which is a smaller but oil-rich city in the state of Rio de Janeiro (southeast). But both are planning a Light Rail. The Maceió system is shown above, because it is already being implemented. The Macaé system is still just a very vague promise. For the Macaé plans, see: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=887842
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120245



> 5) Is really Fortaleza is planning a modern tram with its under construction metro? Please write details. Will it be modern tram (like Buenos Aires's premetro & tranvia del este) or light rail (like Buenos Aires's tren de la costa)?


Fortaleza has, beside full Metro system u/c, plans for a Light Rail (line Buenos Aires tren de la costa I guess - in this thread, always understand "light rail" to mean a full modern tram system). The pictures of these trams are shown in the Fortaleza post above, along with the metro trains. They will be made by Brazilian Bom Sinal Rail Company.



> 6) What is the current status of Fortaleza's & Salvador's metro? Will it be opened for public service in 2011? If not then when?


Fortaleza has already started trial operations and is slated to open commercially sometime in 2012. Salvador is a bit murkier. Because only 6km of the first line have been built, the system might prove too small to attract any significant ridership and is currently financially unsustainable. It could start operations by 2012, but it might be decided to wait a few more years until the remaining 6km of line 1 get built.


----------



## mopc

Messi said:


> Great work! Very modern infrastructure you have got there! :cheers: I was aware of such a development in Brazil but never took the time to investigate what's really going on across the country. I enjoyed this topic and I looked for such a one! Thanks mate :cheers:


I'm glad you appreciate it. It took me a few good days, and there might be mistakes because I am not an expert in Brazilian transport, just a humble learner. I tried to gather the most useful and up-to-date info on all systems but keep an eye on the thread as more stuff may be added and corrections may be needed.


----------



## mopc

*FULL SAO PAULO MAP COLLECTION*

moved to page 2


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba RIT (BRT system)* - WORLD'S FIRST

Info below originally posted and compiled by forumer FGB_Curitiba here. To be translated.

Overview Map









Central detail map










A cidade de Curitiba é conhecida internacionalmente pelo eficiente e inovador sistema de transporte coletivo. Como todas as idéias novas, o sistema que possibilitou a integração urbana de Curitiba foi cercado de dúvidas. Mas ao longo dos anos foi comprovado que a criatividade foi mais eficaz que o ceticismo.

*Bonde a cavalos*
Em 1887 a Empreza Curitybana, dirigida por Boaventura Capp disponibilizou o primeiro bonde puxado por animais, ligando a Boulevard 2 de Julho (atual início da Avenida João Gualberto) ao bairro do Batel. Esta foi a pedra fundamental de parte da identidade mais latente da cidade de Curitiba, o transporte coletivo. Naquele período o passeio pela pacata Curitiba tinha característica mais poética e os bondes davam o toque de charme. A viagem inaugural dos primeiros bondes foi um dos maiores acontecimentos da época. Os jornais locais divulgaram com orgulho a partida dos quatro vagões que contavam com ilustres passageiros como o presidente da província Faria Sobrinho.























*Bondes elétricos*
Apesar do bondinho ter o objetivo de atender às massas, ele era dividido em duas categorias. Na primeira classe era obrigatório que os passageiros estivessem calçados. Já no "bond mixto", como era conhecida, a pessoa podiam viajar sem sapatos.
O panorama do transporte coletivo da cidade mudou com a introdução dos bondes elétricos a partir 1912. Os primeiros bondes puxados por mulas foram vendidos e amontoados no depósito de ferro-velho em Paranaguá. A mudança foi necessária já que o número de passageiros aumentou de 680 mil, em 1903 para 1,9 milhão por ano em 1913. A cidade crescia rapidamente, porém de maneira desordenada.























*Primeiros Onibus *
Em 1928 começaram a circular os primeiros ônibus da Companhia Força e Luz Paraná, a nova responsável pelo transporte coletivo. Dois anos mais tarde começaram a aparecer às linhas particulares de ônibus, apesar dos bondes ainda serem a preferência da população. Em 1938, 10,9 milhões de pessoas utilizavam bondes e somente 2,6 milhões andavam de ônibus anualmente. Devido à concorrência nas linhas e atendimento deficitário o gosto do curitibano pelo transporte coletivo foi mudando e os bondes perderam espaço. Apesar das passagens mais caras o novo veículo era mais confortável, rápido e seguro.









Em 1951 saíram de circulação os últimos bondes, dando lugar às auto-lotações. Uma das grandes revoluções no setor ocorreu em 1955, quando o município estabeleceu contratos de concessão com 13 empresas. Naquela época, a cidade era atendida por 50 ônibus e 80 lotações. Em 1965 foi editado o Plano Diretor de Transportes de Curitiba, estabelecendo as vias estruturais que serviram como eixos base para movimentação urbana. O plano foi considerado um dos mais perfeitos do mundo. Por conta do bom planejamento mesmo 15 anos depois os 673 ônibus da capital paranaense transportavam 515 mil pessoas diariamente. A frota do transporte coletivo representava apenas 2% dos veículos que trafegavam em Curitiba e era responsável pelo transporte de 75% das pessoas que se locomoviam. Como a cidade crescia rapidamente em pouco tempo o sistema tradicional estaria obsoleto e ineficaz para atender tanta gente. Era necessário algo de novo. A solução foi a implantação dos ônibus expressos. Ele foi um dos grandes responsáveis pelo avanço no atendimento do transporte coletivo. Não se tratava somente de uma nova categoria de veículo, mas acima de tudo um sistema de transporte para médias distâncias que possuía via exclusiva. A primeira etapa foi à implantação das canaletas exclusivas, onde circulavam os ônibus convencionais.






















O Departamento de Pesquisa de Veículos da Faculdade de Engenharia Industrial de São Bemardo dos Campos (SP), apresentou ao IPPUC (Instituto de Pesquisa e Planejamento Urbano de Curitiba) o primeiro modelo de ônibus para atender as novas necessidades de transporte urbano. Batizado de "Uiraquitan", em homenagem ao nome indígena dado ao primeiro carro fabricado no Brasil, foi projetado especialmente para o sistema viário de Curitiba.

*Primeiros expressos*
Após grande repercussão em diversos veículos de comunicação nacionais, em setembro de 1974 entram em funcionamento experimental os 20 primeiros expressos. A frota partiu da praça Generoso Marques para atender passageiros do Eixo Norte/Sul. Em um dos ônibus de inconfundível cor vermelha o prefeito Jaime Lemer, idealizador do projeto desde do tempo em que era presidente do IPPUC, comentava à imprensa a satisfação de ver sua grande obra em funcionamento.






















Com paradas a cada 400 metros e infra-estrutura diferenciada, onde foram instaladas bancas de revistas, cabines telefônicas e caixas de correio, além da pista própria, o expresso foi comparado a um metrô na superfície. Em média, todos os meses, 1,9 milhão de pessoas utilizavam o novo sistema de transporte.
As linhas foram aumentando e cada vez mais a frota de ônibus foi crescendo. Tudo para acompanhar o significativo aumento populacional e de infra-estrutura da cidade. Em 1980 Curitiba foi a primeira capital a adotar a tarifa social. O preço da passagem era único independente do trecho da viagem. Com esta vantagem também foi colocada em prática a campanha "É com esse que eu vou", incentivando a população a deixar os carros em casa e utilizar o veículo coletivo. O preço do petróleo aumentava cada vez mais por conta da crise mundial do combustível. 
Na década de 80, em terminais fechados os usuários passaram a utilizar roletas de acesso. Desta maneira foi possível implantar a passagem única. Os usuários podiam trocar de linha dentro dos terminais sem pagar nova passagem. Com isto, se consolidou a RIT (Rede Integrada de Transporte). Em 1980, os ônibus articulados com capacidade 80% maior, começaram a substituir gradativamente os antigos expressos. Isto significou economia de combustível em 46% e redução de custo de 21 % por passageiro transportado.
Mudanças estruturais foram feitas, e seis anos mais tarde. a URBS (Urbanização Curitiba S/A) assumiu o gerenciamento do sistema e passou a ser a concessionária, e as empresas operadoras, as permissonárias. Em 1987, a RIT transportou quase 500 mil usuários por dia, incremento de 9%. No início da década de 90 já existiam 80 linhas alimentadoras para os usuários se deslocarem nos cinco eixos atendidos pelos expressos, 239 linhas em todo o sistema. A RIT atendia em 1990, 54% do total de usuários do sistema, índice que chegou a 84% em 1995.
Em outubro de 1991, sob encomenda da URBS, a Volvo começou a desenvolver o primeiro ônibus Biarticulado brasileiro, batizado de "Metrobus", ele tinha 25 metros de comprimento e capacidade para transportar até 270 passageiros.
Neste período foi implantada uma das maiores novidades do transporte coletivo naquela década. Foram criadas as Linhas Diretas, servidas por veículos de cor cinza popularmente chamados de "Ligeirinhos". Através das rampas de acesso no lugar das escadas, eles permitiram o embarque e desembarque de passageiros através das estações-tudo, que serviam como pequenos terminais, possibilitando ao usuário a troca de linhas sem pagar nova passagem.















*
Biarticulados*
Os Biarticulados começaram a substituir também os ônibus utilizados nas linhas do expresso.
As melhorias foram sendo colocadas em prática como o sistema de aviso de paradas. A cada saída de uma estação-tubo, o sistema é automaticamente acionado para informar aos passageiros qual é o ponto seguinte e quais portas deverão ser utilizadas para o desembarque. Sistema parecido com o usado por alguns metrôs em diversos lugares do mundo.
















Em 1996, a RIT ultrapassou as fronteiras e passou a atender a Região Metropolitana. Em 1999, o Sistema Expresso comemorou 25 anos com a inauguração da linha Biarticulado Circular Sul. Para relembrar o começo de tudo uma réplica do primeiro ônibus expresso de 1974 circulou do Terminal Capão Raso até a Praça Generoso Marques transportando o então governador Jaime Lerner e o prefeito Cassio Taniguchi. Foi como uma viagem no tempo para Lerner e para muitos curitibanos que acompanharam o desenvolvimento do transporte coletivo da cidade, repleto de inovações e empreendedorismo para acompanhar o crescimento urbano.








Em 2000, a substituição de 87 veículos articulados por 57 de maior porte, no eixo leste/oeste, demonstrou que no sistema adotado por Curitiba, novidades são sempre implantadas sem a necessidade de investimentos incompatíveis com a realidade da cidade.
Os avanços sociais marcam a história recente do transporte coletivo curitibano. Em 2005, o prefeito Beto Richa determinou o enxugamento de despesas do sistema e o corte de dez centavos na tarifa, reduzida para R$ 1,80.
Também foi criada a tarifa domingueira, que custa apenas R$ 1, e garante o lazer e o convívio social das famílias de baixa renda.
O controle do preço da passagem conseguiu reverter a queda no número de passageiros que vinha sendo registrada desde a década de 90, e atraiu muitos curitibanos de volta ao transporte coletivo. (veja no grafico abaixo)
Hoje 2 milhões de passageiros utilizam diariamente o Sistema Integrado de Transporte Coletivo, composto por 1980 ônibus, que atendem 395 linhas. O sistema é responsável pelo emprego direto de 15 mil pessoas, entre motoristas, cobradores, fiscais, mecânicos, entre outros profissionais..
















_Fonte: http://www.urbs.curitiba.pr.gov.br/PORTAL/historiadotransportecoletivo.php_

*Linha do Tempo*​
De 2011 para trás, a história do transporte coletivo de Curitiba é uma verdadeira viagem no tempo. Primeiro foram os bondes movidos a mula, depois os elétricos. Vieram os primeiros ônibus chamados de lotações e, nos anos 1970, atrelado ao Plano Diretor, o expresso em canaletas exclusivas do sistema trinário.
O ônibus vermelho, a princípio simples, depois articulado, provocou uma revolução nos conceitos urbanos. Além de aproximar a moradia do trabalho, dos serviços e do lazer, induziu o crescimento da cidade ao longo das vias estruturais. Confira aqui um pouco dessa história:

*1955 –* Primeira regulamentação do transporte coletivo de passageiros pelo Decreto 503/55, que deu origem à concessão para 13 empresas operadoras. A cidade era atendida por 50 ônibus e 80 lotações
*1966 –* Aprovado o Plano Diretor de Curitiba, pela lei 2929/66. O planejamento urbano e sua aplicação passam a ter base no tripé Uso do Solo, Sistema Viário e Transporte Público, pensados juntos
*1966-70 –* Detalhamento do Projeto do Setor Estrutural, com a criação do Sistema Trinário: na via estrutural um corredor exclusivo para ônibus, ladeado por vias de tráfego lento com sentidos opostos; mais duas ruas paralelas de tráfego rápido, também em sentidos opostos
*1972 –* Nova lei de Zoneamento – Lei 4.199/72
*1972 –* Estação Rodoferroviária
*1973 –* Instituição da Região Metropolitana de Curitiba, composta por 14 municípios
*1974 –* Implantação da 1° canaleta exclusiva (20 km) e entrada em operação do ônibus expresso no Eixo Norte-Sul
*1974 –* Adoção de cores para as categorias das linhas: vermelho para as linhas expressas e laranja para as linhas alimentadoras
*1975 –* Divisão de Curitiba em 75 bairros, pelo Decreto 774/75
*1975 – *Financiamento pioneiro do Banco Mundial (BIRD) para projeto urbanístico
*1976 – *Implantação do Ônibus Seletivo, linha Batel-Jardim Social (posteriormente rebatizado de Opcional)
*1977 –* Implantação de Ciclovia pioneira – da Praça das Nações à BR-116, pela avenida Victor Ferreira do Amaral, com 1.100 metros
*1977 –* Início da operação do Eixo Boqueirão com os Terminais Hauer e Carmo
*1978 –* Início da sincronização dos semáforos – Controle de Tráfego
*1979 – *Implantação das linhas: Interbairros – 28 bairros, 44km – veículos de cor verde;	Estudante – do Largo Bittencourt ao Centro Politécnico (UFPR)
*1980 – *Implantação da tarifa única na RIT – Rede Integrada de Transporte
*1980 –* Utilização de ônibus articulado nos eixos Norte-Sul e Boqueirão
*1980 –* Implantação do Terminal Boqueirão, complementando o Eixo Boqueirão
*1980 -* Implantação do Terminal Pinheirinho, complementando o Eixo Sul
*1980 –* Início da operação do Eixo Leste-Oeste
*1981 –* Implantação da Linha Circular Centro – 5,5 km, do Largo Bittencourt à Avenida 7 de Setembro, pela Rua XV de Novembro
*1982 –* Implantação dos Terminais Campo Comprido e Santa Cândida
*1985 –* Início da operação do SITES – Sistema de Transporte Integrado para o Ensino Especial – composto por 14 linhas que realizavam o transporte de estudantes com deficiência para as escolas especializadas
*1986 – *Instituição da URBS – Urbanização de Curitiba S/A como gerenciadora do transporte coletivo, transformando as empresas operadoras em permissionárias pelo Decreto 45/87
*1988 –* Implantação da ficha metálica do vale transporte, com adoção de catracas automáticas. Implantação do Terminal SITES
*1990 –* Implantação das Linhas ProParque – roteiro para atender aos parques de Curitiba com ônibus especiais
*1990 -* Estabelecimento da URBS como a única concessionária do sistema de transporte de Curitiba pela Lei 7556/90 – Lei do Transporte Coletivo
*1991 –* Criação das Linhas Diretas (“ligeirinhos”) com paradas a cada 3 km em estações tubo que permitem o embarque em nível e o pagamento antecipado da tarifa
*1991 – *Aprovação do novo Regulamento do Transporte Coletivo pelo Decreto 210/1991
*1992 –* Implantação do Redutor Eletrônico de Velocidade (primeira lombada eletrônica) na rua Francisco Derosso
*1992 – *Remodelação do Eixo Boqueirão com implantação de estações tubo nas paradas (embarque em nível e pagamento antecipado da tarifa) para dar início à operação dos ônibus biarticulados
*1992 – *Construção dos Terminais Bairro Alto, Barreirinha, Fazendinha, Santa Felicidade e Sítio Cercado, ampliando o atendimento da RIT
*1994 –* Implantação da Linha Turismo com jardineiras brancas, percorrendo pontos turísticos de Curitiba
*1995 –* Início da Operação da Linha Direta Bairro Novo
*1995 – *Remodelação do Eixo Norte-Sul para a entrada de veículos biarticulados
*1996 –* Convênio entre o Governo do Estado e a Prefeitura de Curitiba, delegando à URBS o gerenciamento das linhas da Região Metropolitana de Curitiba
*1997 –* Instituição da URBS – Diretoria de Trânsito (Diretran) – como Entidade Executiva Municipal de Trânsito
*1997 -* Linha Interhospitais – linha de ônibus que atende os principais hospitais de Curitiba
*1998 –* Implantação do Linhão do Emprego – avenida de 33 km unindo, pelo transporte, 15 bairros de Nordeste a Sudoeste de Curitiba: 10 polos de desenvolvimento, cada um com barracão empresarial, liceu de ofícios e equipamentos sociais: creche, escola, unidade de saúde, praça de esportes
*1999 –* Implantação do Biarticulado Circular Sul que integrou sete terminais circulando em canaletas exclusivas, ao longo de 26 km na região do Linhão do Emprego
*2000 –* Nova lei de Zoneamento e Uso do Solo – Lei 9800/00, substituindo a de 1975
*2000 –* Remodelação do Eixo Leste-Oeste para a entrada de veículos biarticulados
*2000 –* Integração dos Eixos Norte-Sul e Leste-Oeste na Praça Eufrásio Correa
*2002 –* Implantação da bilhetagem eletrônica no sistema de transporte
*2003 –* Substituição dos abrigos de ônibus pelo Novo Mobiliário Urbano, implantado em parceria público-privada
*2004 –* Adequação do Plano Diretor de Curitiba ao Estatuto das Cidades, após discussão com a população em audiências públicas, pela Lei Municipal 11.266/2004, aprovada em 1° de dezembro
*2005 –* Instituição da “tarifa domingueira” – passagem de ônibus a R$ 1,00 aos domingos
*2005 –* Sinalização dos Radares
*2006 – *Renovação da frota de ônibus: entrada de 295 novos veículos com motores Euro 3, reduzindo a emissão de poluentes
*2007 – *Aprovação do projeto para a implantação da LINHA VERDE, 6° corredor de Transporte Coletivo de Curitiba em uma avenida de 222 km, sobre o leito da BR-476 (antiga BR-116)
*2008 – *Aprovação da Nova Lei do Transporte Coletivo – Lei 12.597/08 – que definiu a URBS como gerenciadora do sistema e estabeleceu indicares de qualidade na prestação de serviços
*2008 –* Regulamentação dos serviços de transporte coletivo pelo Decreto 1.356/08
*2008 – *Implantação de ônibus modelo double deck (dois andares) na Linha Turismo
*2009 –* Conclusão da 1 etapa das obras da LINHA VERDE e início da operação da linha Pinheirinho/Carlos Gomes. Da frota de 14 ônibus articulados, 6 utilizam biocombustível 100% à base de soja. As estações implantadas na nova avenida apresentam sistema ecológico de climatização e permitem integração com as linhas alimentadoras que cruzam o trajeto
*2009 –* Ampliação das Estações Tubo da linha direta INTER 2 para a substituição dos veículos por ônibus articulados
*2010 – *Implantação da linha LIGEIRÃO BOQUEIRÃO, após a conclusão das obras de desalinhamento das estações da avenida Marechal Floriano Peixoto, para a criação da pista de ultrapassagem nos pontos intermediários. O projeto de uma Linha Direta Expressa no Corredor Boqueirão representou um novo marco no transporte coletivo de Curitiba, com a implantação de uma linha que circula na via exclusiva, realiza paradas apenas nos Terminais e região central e contato com prioridade nos cruzamentos, o que conferiu maior rapidez e agilidade nos deslocamentos do Eixo
*2010 – *Realização da primeira Licitação do Sistema de Transporte Coletivo Urbano de Curitiba. A assinatura dos Contratos de Concessão definiu um novo ciclo de operação do transporte coletivo da cidade

_Fonte: PMC_

*RIT - Principais Caracteristcas*








Integração com o uso do solo e sistema viário, configurando uma cidade com crescimento linear;
Ampla acessibilidade com o pagamento de uma única tarifa;
Prioridade do transporte coletivo sobre o individual;
Caracterização tronco/alimentador;
Terminais de integração fechados;
81Km de canaletas, vias ou faixas exclusivas, caracterizando corredores de transporte; Terminais fora dos eixos principais ampliam a integração.
Abrangência Metropolitana.

*Sistema Trinário de Vias*








*Via Central:* Canaleta central exclusiva para a circulação das linhas expressas (transporte de massa) e duas vias lentas para acesso às atividades lindeiras. A via exclusiva confere ganhos significativos para a velocidade operacional das linhas expressas.
*Vias Estruturais:*Duas vias paralelas à via central com sentido único, situadas a uma quadra de distância do eixo, destinadas às ligações centro-bairro e bairro-centro, para a circulação dos veículos privados. 

*Corredores de Transporte*








Os corredores de transporte coletivo, componentes dos sistemas trinários, são elementos referenciais dos eixos estruturais de desenvolvimento, pois:
Ordenam o crescimento linear do centro;
Caracterizam as maiores densidades demográficas;
Priorizam a instalação de equipamentos urbanos;
Concentram a infra-estrutura urbana;
Definem uma paisagem urbana própria;
Traduzem os mecanismos do planejamento integrado do uso do solo;
Ordenam o sistema viário e o transporte coletivo;
Retenção de destinos (Em 1974, 92% dos usuários se deslocavam até a região central de Curitiba. A partir de 2003, apenas 30% dos usuários tem como destino o centro da cidade).
*
Estruturação Viária*









*Terminais de Integração*
São equipamentos urbanos que permitem a integração entre as diversas linhas que formam a Rede Integrada de Transporte (expressas, alimentadoras, linhas diretas e interbairros);
Possibilitam a implantação de linhas alimentadoras mais curtas, com melhor atendimento aos bairros, ampliando o número de viagens a partir da diminuição do tempo de percurso;
A concentração de demanda nestes espaços facilita a substituição de modal nos corredores;
Os terminais promovem ainda a estruturação dos bairros, concentrando atividades diversas no seu entorno.









*Composição da Frota*









*Categorias de Linhas*​








Linhas Expressas
São operadas por veículos tipo biarticulados, na cor vermelha que ligam os terminais de integração ao centro da cidade, através das canaletas exclusivas. Embarques e desembarques são feitos em nível nas estações tubo existentes no trajeto








*Linhas Diretas (Ligeirinhos)*
Operam com veículos tipo padron, na cor prata, com paradas em média a cada 3km, com embarque e desembarque em nível nas estações tubo. São linhas complementares, principalmente das linhas expressas e interbairros.








*Linhas Alimentadoras*
São operadas por veículos tipo micro, comum ou articulados, na cor laranja que ligam terminais de integração aos bairros da região. 








*Linhas Interbairros*
São operados por veículos tipo padron ou articulados, na cor verde, que ligam os diversos bairros e terminais sem passar pelo centro.

*Linhas Especiais​*








*Linhas Convencionais*
Operam com veículos tipo micro ou comum, na cor amarela, que ligam os bairros ao centro, sem integração.








*Linha Interhospitais*
Liga os principais hospitais e laboratórios em um raio de 2,5 km da área central, com saídas da Rodoferroviária.








*Linha Turismo*
Com saída do centro, passa pelos principais parques e pontos turísticos da cidade (tarifa diferenciada).








*SITES*
Sistema Integrado de Transporte do Ensino Especial. Atende aos alunos da rede de escolas especializadas para deficientes físicos e/ou mentais de Curitiba, sem custo para estes usuários.

*Evolução da RIT​*








_
Mapa da RIT: http://www.urbs.curitiba.pr.gov.br/PORTAL/rit/arquivosPDF/Mapa RIT_2009_AGOSTO.pdf_

*Gestão e Operação do Sistema​*
De acordo com a Lei 12.597/2008, compete à URBS - Urbanização de Curitiba S.A., a regulação, o gerenciamento, a operação, o planejamento e a fiscalização do Sistema de Transporte Coletivo de Passageiros do Município de Curitiba – PR. A partir do Convênio firmado com o Governo do Estado do Paraná, a URBS assumiu as mesmas funções no âmbito do transporte coletivo metropolitano.

*Entre as atribuições da URBS estão:*
Contratar as empresas operadoras;
Definir itinerários, pontos de paradas e horários;
Determinar tipos e características dos veículos;
Vistoriar a frota e fiscalizar os serviços;
Definir o custo por quilômetro e propor tarifa;
Controlar a quilometragem rodada e passageiros;
Gerenciar a receita e remunerar as empresas por quilômetro rodado.
A operação do sistema é executada por empresas privadas, através de concessão.

*Compete às empresas operadoras:*
Adquirir a frota de ônibus de acordo com as determinações da URBS
Contratar e remunerar pessoal de operação (motoristas, cobradores, etc)
Manutenção e limpeza dos veículos
Executar as ordens de serviços encaminhadas pela URBS
Arrecadar a tarifa
Repassar a arrecadação à URBS (FUC – Fundo de Urbanização de Curitiba)

A relação das Empresas Operadoras do Sistema de Transporte Coletivo de Curitiba pode ser consultada através do link: http://www.empresasdeonibus.com.br/empresas.php 
*
Resumo Operacional 2010 *









*Gratuidades e Descontos Legais*









*Tarifa*
A tarifa cobrada dos usuários do transporte coletivo constitui arrecadação pública, sendo recolhida pelas empresas operadoras e gerenciada pela URBS.
O Poder Executivo fixa a tarifa com base na planilha de custos do sistema, precedida de proposta da URBS.








_Composição da Tarifa: http://www.urbs.curitiba.pr.gov.br/PORTAL/rit/arquivosPDF/composicao_tarifaria_11_01_2009.pdf
Preço dos insumos: http://www.urbs.curitiba.pr.gov.br/PORTAL/rit/arquivosPDF/Precos_dos_insumos.pdf
Metodologia utilizada para a composição da tarifa: http://www.urbs.curitiba.pr.gov.br/PORTAL/rit/arquivosPDF/resumo_metodo_2009_site.pdf
Evolução da Tarifa: http://www.urbs.curitiba.pr.gov.br/PORTAL/principal.php?pagina=evolucaotarifa_

*Cartão Transporte - Estatísticas​*
Em 2010, a URBS ativou 1.454,128 cartões transporte. 44% das passagens da RIT são pagas com o cartão. Há mais de 20 mil empresas cadastradas na URBS para a utilização do cartão transporte por seus funcionários. Deste total de empresas, cerca de 8 mil adquirem créditos de vale transporte por meio do portal da Prefeitura na Internet.

*Média mensal de confecção de Cartão Transporte*
Usuário 18.355
Isento Pessoas com Deficiência 769
Isento Idoso 1.828
Estudante 1.044
Operador 501

*Cartões Ativos no Sistema em 2010*
Cartão Transporte Usuário 1.220.308
Cartão Transporte Isento Pessoas com Deficiência 22.182
Cartão Transporte Isento Idoso 172.738
Cartão Transporte Estudante 20.461
Cartão Transporte Operador 18.439

_Fonte: http://www.urbs.curitiba.pr.gov.br/PORTAL/rit/index.php#esquema_

*NÚMEROS ATUAIS*
2.365.000 PASSAGEIROS TRANSPORTADOS DIARIAMENTE
1915 ÔNIBUS
355 LINHAS
364 ESTAÇÕES TUBO
30 TERMINAIS DE INTEGRAÇÃO
6 CORREDORES DE TRANSPORTE
INTEGRAÇÃO COM 13 MUNICÍCIOS DA REGIÃO METROPOLITANA

----------------

2011 New vehicles (Neobus Mega BRT, operational in the city since April 2011) pics by FGB_Curitiba

https://picasaweb.google.com/104184067033314514023/OnibusNovosCuritiba318Anos?feat=directlink


























































































































































Older three-axis bus displaying how the first and third axes steer in a synchronized way:










A couple videos, also by FGB_Curitiba

Part 1: 




Part 2:


----------



## mopc

History - 


*Sao Paulo*


Added Feb 03, 2014



Marcio Staffa said:


> Construção Linha Norte-Sul - 1.443 m de escavação de túnel a céu aberto, método Cut and Cover (sentido Norte).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação São Bento, na década de 70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Av. Tiradentes - Anos 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construção trecho Sé - Arouche



Historical Pics (added September 17, 2011):


































































































































































































































original post by RCVila



Marcio Staffa said:


> Fotos antigos
> 
> Em 1983, estação Anhangabaú
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inaugurada em 1983, a estação Santa Cecília
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na Sé, anos 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em 1974, estação Vila Mariana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Luz - Programa de Treinamento da População, 1978



Trens Paulistas



Celso Jorge said:


> Vídeo histórico para a galera apreciar.



________________________________________________________________________________________


*Rio de Janeiro*


Map with Original plans for the metro 'for 1990'













Rodrjgw said:


> Fotos publicadas no Facebook *O Rio de Janeiro Que Não Vivi*. Comentários copiados das publicações.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Rua do Catete tomada pelas obras do metrô em 1977. Impressiona como esta região sofreu profundas intervenções. Imagino como os moradores da área sofreram com o transtorno. Ainda bem que não vivi isto!!! Foto: Rio Trilhos."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obras em finalização na superfície do Largo da Glória em 1977. A região ainda encontrava-se interditada. A construção estava a todo vapor no subsolo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dando prosseguimento à série de fotos sobre o metrô do Rio de Janeiro, agora o trecho sul da obra: começando pela estação Glória, na década de 1970.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação São Francisco Xavier em obras em 1977. Não sei ao certo, se eu estiver enganado me corrijam: o Rio Trapicheiros parece que teve que ser desviado para a construção da estação. Na minha opinião um dos trechos mais complicados para a execução da obra. Foto: Rio Trilhos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Estácio em construção na década de 1970. Estação em dois níveis. Se o projeto original fosse concluído, a estação serviria para a transferência de passageiros rumo à Tijuca. E a estação Carioca, transferência para quem fosse à zona sul. Foto: Rio Trilhos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obras da estação Central e do Centro de Manutenção em 1975. Vários sobrados foram demolidos. Foto: Rio Trilhos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obras da estação Uruguaiana em 1975. Também já postei na page, entretanto como está na série de fotos sobre o metrô do Rio de Janeiro posto novamente. Foto: Rio Trilhos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construção da estação Carioca em 1976. Uma das maiores estações do sistema foi feita em dois níveis. Sim! Em dois níveis!!! Seria a estação terminal da Linha 2. A plataforma, que está sob a Avenida República do Chile, está abandonada. Foto: Rio Trilhos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mais uma foto das obras da estação Carioca em 1976. Alterou drasticamente a paisagem do logradouro. Foto: Rio Trilhos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Detalhe das obras do metrô na Avenida Treze de Maio rumo ao Largo da Carioca em fevereiro de 1975. Foto: Paulo Moreira - Jornal O Globo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinelândia tomada pelas obras do metrô em 1975. Já postei esta foto na page, mas como trata-se da série de fotos sobre o metrô do Rio de Janeiro posto novamente para que tenham noção da magnitude da obra. Foto: Rio Trilhos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obras do metrô rumo à estação Carioca. A vala sendo aberta na Avenida Treze de Maio. O Largo da Carioca ainda intocável, o que me faz crer que seja 1974. O edifício da Ordem Terceira ainda estava de pé. Foto: Cetenco Engenharia S.A.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Praça Floriano tomada pelas obras do metrô por volta de 1974/1975. Grande intervenção na Cinelândia. Repare que o Cine Império ainda funcionava - em breve todo o prédio seria demolido. Foto: Cetenco Engenharia S.A.[*/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Preparação para a Praça Floriano receber as obras do metrô em 1974 ou 1975. Época de vários transtornos no Centro. Foto: Cetenco Engenharia S.A.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *O metrô chega à Cinelândia. Década de 1970. Foto: Cetenco Engenharia S.A.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As obras avançam rumo à Cinelândia desfigurando a bela Praça Paris em 1971. Acervo de Gyorgy Szendrodi.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Início das obras do metrô na Praça Paris no início da década de 1970. Foto: Marcel Gautherot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Praça Paris arrasada com o método "cut and cover" em 1971. É a construção do trajeto entre as estações Glória e Cinelândia. Acervo de Gyorgy Szendrodi.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *O metrô chega ao coração da Tijuca: a Praça Saens Peña. De 1976 a 1982 os tijucanos sofreram com as intervenções. Obras que pareciam nunca terminar. Mas valeu a espera! Em 2014 receberão mais uma estação: Uruguai. Foto: Rio Trilhos.*





Rodrjgw said:


> Novamente, fotos publicadas no mesmo Facebook *O Rio de Janeiro Que Não Vivi*. Comentários copiados das publicações.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Obras da estação Largo do Machado em 1976. Praticamente um caos! Coleção Marcelo Almirante."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Rua do Catete e Largo do Machado interditados para a construção do metrô em 1977. Muito transtorno por alguns anos. No fim, sempre vale a pena."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Obras do metrô na região da Rua Paissandu rumo à estação Morro Azul, que mudou o nome para Flamengo, na década de 1970."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Obras da estação Botafogo no final da década de 1970. Por muitos anos foi estação terminal da Linha 1."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Depois de mostrar as fotos das etapas da construção de algumas estações do metrô postarei fotos diversas relacionadas ao tema. A começar por esta foto. Eu a acho curiosa. Vocês acreditam que se trata do túnel entre as estações do Maracanã e de Triagem? Sim, é mesmo! Foto: Cetenco Engenharia S.A."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Estação Cinelândia no final dos anos 1970 pronto para receber o acabamento. Foto: Rio Trilhos."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Praça Floriano (Cinelândia) reurbanizada em 1976 após obras do metrô. Foto: Agência O Globo"*




From the *Rio de Janeiro Metro History Thread*


*Post with old edition of a Rio de Janeiro metro magazine*


----------



## manrush

mopc said:


> The rolling stock of the three "1980's CBTU" systems (conceived with similar concepts at that time) is old-fashioned but it seems to be in very good shape. I will try to ask local experts if there are any plans to acquire new trains in the near future.


Nice, I had no idea that you had those kinds of connections.


----------



## mopc

*FULL SAO PAULO MAP COLLECTION*

*THIS POST IS RESERVED FOR ALL MAPS CONCERNING SAO PAULOS CMSP, CPTM RAIL SYSTEMS AND BRT, BUS AND TROLLEYBUS SYSTEMS*
Last updated May 2013


*CURRENT MAPS*

Current map of February 2014, with new Line 5 Adolfo Pinheiro station










UPDATE FEBRUARY 2012: new official current network map showing recent change of line 10 terminus (from Luz to Brás) as well as a few new EMTU (bus) connections:










Current map with color coding for construction method (black = underground; green = superficial; red= elevated)









author: forumer Highcliff


UPDATE SEPTEMBER 17, 2011: New official out of scale map showing current network without any future or u/c extensions, just what is actually operational as of late 2011:










unofficial version (by GarciaEx):









These maps will most likely remain up-to-date until early/mid 2013, as the u/c sections will not be ready anytime sooner.


*CURRENT PLANNED NETWORK MAPS* as of late 2011

UPDATE NOVEMBER 13, 2011: most recent future network map from official State government source









original size

Oct 27, 2011: Newly released official network for 2014, showing what is already under construction or at least approved for the short term:









Detail:








Original PDF


The two maps below surfaced from official sources just days apart from each other and are different, since the more distant plans change all the time:

MOST UP-TO-DATE FUTURE NETWORK SHOWING EXACTLY WHAT IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION AS OF 2014









original size

slightly older version:











SEPTEMBER 11, 2011, FUTURE NETWORK MAP:









Source: official Metro PDF

JULY 19, 2012 FUTURE NETWORK MAP:









more details *on this post*

Detail:










JULY 25 2012 - EMTU 2014 FUTURE NETWORK - sections expected to be completed by 2014 are dotted










JULY 26 2012 - 2017 FUTURE NETWORK MAP









original pdf

SEPTEMBER 27, 2011 FUTURE NETWORK MAP:




















Source: http://biblioteca.aeamesp.org.br/smns/17smtf110916plfnl01.pdf


*RECENT UNOFFICIAL FUTURE NETWORK MAPS*

Preview of System in 2015 by Saviano Marcio










And for year 2020 by Saviano Marcio










And a dreamworld 2026 version (more like 2040) by Saviano Marcio










All three above made by mid 2011

*Google Earth kmz* file with all current, u/c and planned extensions of the Sao Paulo Metro and CPTM. Made by user SavianoMarcio in 2009, but essentially correct in most aspects. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?evmzgr2yhkm
or 
http://www.badongo.com/pt/file/2030743

Current complete plans of network expansion plus BRT systems for the 2020s. By pedro_mrosa.









date: may 2011

"Video-map" showing network progression since the beginning, by pedro_mrosa





date: june 2011

Network growth graph for the Metro (CMSP) system since inception, with projection through 2014. By pedro_mrosa.









Animated map by pedro_mrosa of network evolution from 2000 to 2014









New map with revised plans for the 2020-2030 horizon - by Leolis








date: february 2011

Another 








Original size: http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/7982/mapaexpansospsimulador.png

Full network 2020 proposal map, added a northern arc line by forumer:








Original size: http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/osascostation/A_A_Rede_Proposta_2020.jpg
date: based on older map, posted on November 2010 by forumer OsascoStation

Proposal map by OsascoStation








Original size:http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/osascostation/Oz-2.png
date: 2010

Another by Igor








original size:http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/3664/mapametropolitano.jpg

Map of "City Monorails" by SpTrans from around 2008, this is the study that gave rise to Lines 15 and 17:










Metropolitan Transportation 2015 map by forumer Leolis 








Original size: http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/1797/rede2015141110.jpg
date: late 2010

Early 2011 map for 2014 network, already out of date (northern monorail cancelled, etc.)








Original size: http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5281/mapadarededometrodespsc.png

Another out-of-date forumer proposal from circa 2008:









A 2009 map for circa 2025 plans, the eastern section of the orange line (line 6) was moved northward and further eastward in recent (2011) plans, the grey line 16 monorail was cancelled:









A similar map of 2010, minus CPTM:









A similar map from 2009, already quite out of date:









To-scale geographical map from 2010, still up-to-date as of late 2011








orginal full-scale: http://www.mediafire.com/?003zdr1vcdzrat1

Schematic map of 2010 with most current plans, largely up-to-date as of late 2011:










******************************
******************************

*SPECIFIC LINE MAPS*


Line 2 - Eastern expansion to Penha/Dutra










2014 definitive trajectory:









Latest Line 6 phase 1 map (2013)










Official Metro proposal of June 2011 for line 6:










2010 Line 6 forecast by local nespaper. Location of Angelica station was changed in 2011.









Line 6 geographical map










May 2011 official PDF release of the latest plans for line 6. The biggest change was the cancellation of Angelica station, which will be moved westward and be called Pacaembu-FAAP
http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/expansao/linha6/aud_linha_6_final.pdf

Line 5 expansion maps:











Geographical:








Geographical with influence areas:









Line 5 most recent map with updated station names (changed in late 2012):










Construction scheme










Full size

Lateral cut

Line 5 Google maps overlay


Original expansion plans from 2002 









Map of current plans for the East Side of Sao Paulo, focusing on the Tiradentes Monorail (or line 2 monorail) and also showing "line 15", the actual extension of line 2 to Penha northward.








Date: mid 2011

Line 17 Monorail map as of mid 2011

Most up-to-date map as of 2013:



















Line 17 Monorail Phase I map by Marcio Staffa:










Other geographical map by local newspaper:









Original plan for line 17 monorail, the red section between the Airport and Sao Judas station was cancelled:









The proposed Santo Amaro- Jardim Ângela monorail, which as of mid 2011 seems to be on hold/abandoned:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://biblioteca.aeamesp.org.br/smns/16smtf100916sl302.pdf

Map of future Oratório station and yard (under construction), line 2 East Side monorail, about 2.2 km east of line 2 station Vila Prudente.








date: april 2011 (posted)

Line 2 Monorail scheme and geographical map:

















date: late 2010

Map showing only the CPTM network









Map by forumer Eduardo GJF on how line 2 might look by the end of the decade (its extension after Vila Prudente is currently being called line 15 for bureaucratic reasons):










Line 15 detailed geographical map here: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89430879&postcount=1152


Expresso Oeste-Sul (West-South express) proposal for CPTM line 9











Line 13 - Guarulhos/International Airport map 










*************************
*************************


*HISTORICAL MAPS*

First historical proposal for an elevated/underground 'tramway' from the 1920s, redesigned by forumer Eduardo GJF









posted here


Scheme by forumer Lipe Andreense showing the original plans for the Sao Paulo metro devised in the mid 60s:









by construction method:









Earliest known plans for the Sao Paulo metro, 1950









Original plans for the metro, from the mid 1960s



























HMD Consortium Proposal from 1970, a little closer to todays network










1970's map by FEPASA (former Sao Paulo state railways) for its suburban commuter train network which was partially implemented from 1978 to 1983. They are now CPTM lines 8 (horizontal) and 9 (south line)









Official 1980's forecast plans for line 4:









A slightly older version, circulated until the early 90's, just before several intermediate stations we cut:









Circa 1987 State government promo on new metro line construction





1980's plan:










From forumer sombraclara's rare metro book: http://picasaweb.google.com/sombraclara2/OLivroAzulDoMetro#

Circa 1994 future network map (posted by forumer Nigo here










Circa 1995 proposed map, pretty much what ended up being done:










Map indicating possible choices for the integration between line 5 and line 1:










Early 1990's story on the FEPASA system and future upgrades:


















Early plans for former Fepasa lines West and South (now 8 and 9)










Station maps typical of the early 90's when line 2 (West section) was built but it's East side was still a 'blank slate'

















source

Late 90s map showing CPTM network with current Line 5 still shown as a CPTM "Line G"










1991 map kindly scanned by U Riedel










Line 5 - Original location of cancelled "Campo Belo" station











**********************

Depot diagrams







































*BUS SYSTEM MAPS*


Overview of all bus lines








Original size:http://img29.picoodle.com/img/img29/5/12/31/f_imagemm_6882cfd.png

1990's map of Trolleybus (electric bus) networK









Trolleybus network in 2002:









Trolleybus network in 2009:










Sao Mateus BRT System map









2011 extension to Berrini









Tiradentes Express BRT system map










Fura-Fila Map of all proposed lines









source

Scheme of Sacomã/Tiradentes Line













********************************
********************************


*CPTM Rolling stock numbering, year of introduction and original railroad:*


Série 1100 (1956) - FSJ









Série 1400 (1976) - FCB









Série 1600 (1978) - FCB









Série 1700 (1987) - FSJ









Série 2000 (2000) - CPTM 









Série 2000 II (2008) - CPTM 









Série 2100 (1998) - CPTM









Série 3000 (2001) - CPTM









Série 4400 (1965) - FCB









Série 4800 (1958) - FS/Fepasa









Série 5000 (1978) - FS/Fepasa









Série 5500 (1980) - FS/Fepasa









Série 5500 II (2008) - FSJ/CPTM









Série 7000/7500/9000 (2010) - CPTM









FSJ = Santos-Jundiaí (today lines 10 and 7)
FS = Sorocabana (today lines 8 and 9)
FCB = Central do Brasil (today lines 11 and 12)


*Metro-CPTM network by type of construction*

*Metrô*

Linha 1 - 20km (16km underground, 4km elevated)
Linha 2 - 14km (12km underground, 2km elevated)
Linha 3 - 22km (6km underground, 2km elevated, 14km at greade)
Linha 5 - 09km (1km underground, 7km elevated, 1km at grade)

Total Metrô - 66km
Underground- 35km
Elevated - 15km
At grade - 15km

*ViaQuatro*

Linha 4 - 09km (fully underground)

*CPTM*

Linha 07 - 61km (fully at grade)
Linha 08 - 41km (fully at grade)
Linha 09 - 32km (fully at grade)
Linha 10 - 37km (fully at grade)
Linha 11 - 50km (2km underground, 48km at grade)
Linha 12 - 39km (fully at grade)

Total CPTM - 261km

*Complete network*

Total - 335km
Underground- 44km
Elevated - 15km
At grade - 274km








Spoiler



Line 4 construction and operation consortium breakup by rfavero

A Via4 pertence à CCR. Os donos da CCR são: Odebrecht, Camargo Corrêa, Andrade Gutierrez, Serveng e SVE.

O CVA (Consórcio Via Amarela) responsável pela construção do Lote 1 da Linha 4 (a linha inteira menos o pátio Vila Sônia) é formado pela Odebrech, OAS, Queiroz Galvão, Camargo Corrêa, Andrade Gutierrez e Alstom.

Também existe (existe ainda?) o Consórcio Linha Amarela, responsável pela construção do Pátio Vila Sônia e formado pela Odebrech, OAS, Queiroz Galvão, Camargo Corrêa, Andrade Gutierrez e Siemens.

Além do Grupo CCR, que detém 58% de suas ações, a ViaQuatro tem como acionistas Montgomery Participações, Mitsui & Co., RATP Développement e Benito Roggio Transporte.

Ou seja, a Odebrecht, Camargo Corrêa e Andrade Gutierrez são ao mesmo tempo responsáveis por parte da construção da Linha 4 (não sei que porcentagem coube a cada uma) e donas de uma parte da empresa que opera ela, mesmo que com identidades jurídicas diferentes.


----------



## mopc

History other systems


----------



## mopc

General News


----------



## mopc

*Heritage and Touristic systems - Defunct systems - Curiosities*



*Santos* (Sao Paulo state, pop 415,000, metropolitan 1,6 million, largest port in Brazil) - 5 km touristic system. 

Santos City Center historical tramway. Operational since 2000, now using four restored early-20th century trams (two local, two from Portugal). Everyday except Mondays, from 11 am to 5 pm, always as a guided tour around the city center. Fare: R$ 5 (about US$ 3.80, 50% discount for over 60 year olds, under 5 yo free)

Official website: http://www.santos.sp.gov.br/bonde/index.html



martche said:


> Em circulação:
> Bonde Reboque Brasileiro – Aberto – Prefixo 01 – Acervo da CET-Santos
> Bonde Escocês – Aberto – Prefixo 32 – Acervo da CET-Santos
> Bonde Reboque Escocês – Aberto – Prefixo 38 – Acervo da CET-Santos
> Bonde Português – Fechado – Prefixo 193 – Doado pela cidade do Porto
> Bonde Português – Fechado – Prefixo 224 – Doado pela cidade do Porto
> Bonde Italiano – Fechado – Prefixo 3265 – Doado pela cidade de Turim
> 
> Reformando (em poucos dias tá na rua de novo)
> Bonde Escocês – Fechado – Prefixo 40 – Acervo da CET-Santos
> 
> Em restauro
> Bonde Norte-Americano – Fechado – Prefixo 03 – Doado pelo Grupo Votorantim
> Bonde Português – Fechado – Prefixo 137 – Doado pela cidade do Porto
> Bonde Norte-americano – Fechado – Prefixo 1799 – Doado pelo SESC Bertioga
> Bonde “Cafeteria” Italiano – Fechado – Prefixo 2840 – Doado pela cidade de Turim



Here in front of Santos defunct Sao Paulo Railway (Santos-Jundiaí) station (Valongo station, now used as the city's Tourist Bureau)




























New closed tram donated by the Italian city of Turin 












Itinerary (blue and yellow lines indicate the 2009/2010 expansion)









Itinerary on Google Maps

http://maps.google.com.br/maps?f=d&...46.327951&sspn=0.013513,0.019248&ie=UTF8&z=16

Santos is also served by the famous Monte Serrat Funicular tram, established in 1926 to take people to the now defunct casino at the top of the eponymous hill. 147 meters climb. Two stations, two vehicles linked to eachother through a cable driven by an electric motor on the top station in the former casino. The tracks are single at extremities but split into two in the middle when the two cars meet. One car balances the other, as one climbs the other descends. The ascending one is popularly known as the *upa*, whilst the descending one is called *cupa*. 




























Casino and top station:









Bottom station:










Between 1984 and 1986, a tram which now serves as a stationary touristic information office operated along the beach avenues as a touristic service. 




















*Campos do Jordão* (Sao Paulo state, mountainous touristic city)

Tramway opened as public transportation in 1954. Renovated as touristic/ heritage system in 1986. Forty minute ride.










A touristic railroad links the city of Campos do Jordão with Pindamonhangaba




















*São Paulo city*

Immigrant Memorial heritage steam locomotive ride - departs from the Immigrant Memorial (Memorial do Imigrante) and uses separate track of what is now CPTM line 10 (former Santos-Jundiaí railroad)










A tram similar to that of Santos operated near the memorial but was removed by 2009 and taken to Santos. 










Campinas (Sao Paulo state, 1,6 million)

Small tram in a park called Lagoa do Taquaral












*Belém *(Pará state capital, Amazon)

A tram was renovated in Santos and shipped to Pará's capital city, Belém. Operational since 2007.











*Rio de Janeiro*

Barra Shopping Mall Monorail - 1996-2000. Used as transportation between mall and parking lot. Three stations, single track, one vehicle.





















*Campinas* (Sao Paulo state, 1,6 million metropolitan)

Abandoned Light Rail system (electric 8 km, 11 stations). Trial operation from 1990 to 1993. Commercially operational from 1993 to 1995. Poorly conceived and connected, hastily implemented system, poorly located stations along former railroad alignment not reaching city center well, no bus connections made system unsustainable. This is the only modern rail system to have been scrapped in Brazil. 







































*Santos* Intercity Metropolitan Train (TIM)

A simple diesel service linking Santos to neighboring Sao Vicente. From early 1990 to mid 1999. 16.5 km, 5 stations.












*Poços de Caldas* (Minas Gerais state) - 6km, 11 stations

Derelict monorail system - operational from around 1989 until maybe 1996 (?); picture gallery




























Some say this was the inspiration for the infamous Simpsons monorail episode


----------



## Tiago Costa

manrush said:


> Finally, this thread sees the light of day.
> 
> Are there plans to provide new rolling stock for the Refice, BH, and PA metros?


Yes, there are.

In Recife, the current 25 4-car trains were refurbished, and now have air conditioned and modern systems. They just don't have a modern external appearance, because it was not possible without rebuilding the trains's carbody.

Aditionally, 15 new 4-car trains were ordered, and CAF will build them.

In Belo Horizonte, there are plans for ordering 10 new 4-car trains, but they didn't bought them yet. These trains will have the capability of being extended to be upgraded to 6-car trains.

They also have plans to refurbish the current 25 4-car trains, just like Recife did, but unfortunately these are only plans nowadays.

In Porto Alegre, they are studying the best option: replace all the fleet (currently, 25 4-car trains) with 6-car trains, or buy new 4-car trains and refurbish the current fleet.

Belo Horizonte plans are more mature than Porto Alegre plans. But in Belo Horizonte, the plans are somewhat halted.


----------



## mopc

First tests of the Fortaleza metro trains







Stills from vid:


----------



## mopc

Fortaleza Light Rail Vehicle (diesel, a/c) test videos



























News page with video: http://g1.globo.com/ceara/noticia/2...e-sao-entregues-pelo-governador-do-ceara.html

The whole new fleet such vehicles are scheduled to become fully operational by February 2012.


----------



## mopc

Uberlândia (Minas Gerais state, pop. 600,000) BRT system (7.5 km, 13 stations) (officially called Corredor Estrutural João Naves de Ávila SETTRAN)


----------



## mopc

Goiânia (pop 1 million) - capital of Goiás state, Mid-West.

BRT system called Metrobus



















New bus 2011


----------



## mopc

Santos-Guarujá Ferry Boat system. 400 meter crossing across Santos estuary, 7 minutes. Reputed "busiest ferry boat in the world" (circa 25,000 vehicles a day). R$ 8,50 for cars, R$2,70 for pedestrians. The cities are also connected by small pedestrian-only boats, which can be seen in one of the pictures below docked to the Guarujá-side Ferry Boat Plaza mall.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro city inclined planes (funiculars)*. Many systems exist. More on inclined planes here.


Santa Marta system (by renanfsouza)














































Outeiro da Glória system (by renanfsouza)



























Cantagalo system, with both funicular and a new elevator connected to the General Osório metro station in Ipanema.







by Guilherme Pinho

Elevator (by Osmar Carioca)




























Penha Church system














































Another system of interest is the new Alemão Complex Aerial Tramway (2,4 km). Other such gondola systems are planned.


















Vids









Map











The Corcovado mountain is served by a narrow-gauge three-phase electric rack railway, opened in 1884 and electrified in 1910.










And of course the famous Sugar Loaf cable car


----------



## mopc

Fortaleza metro news

http://www.ceara.gov.br/component/content/article/3570/3570



> *South Line: Testing the trains of Metro Fortaleza will be held on Friday (17) *
> 
> Thursday, June 16, 2011 14:35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceará station governor Cid Gomes arrived on Friday (17), at 10:30, to test in the first drive of the Fortaleza Metro train. Cid Gomes will drive the 2.8 km stretch of the South Line, between the stations Rachel de Queiroz (Pajuçara old) and Virgilio Tavora (former New Marazion), onboard one of the first electric train units, consisting of three cars each, with a total length of approximately 40 meters. South Metro Line of Fortaleza is 24.1 km long and will connect Pacatuba to Downtown Fortaleza. There are 18 km on the surface, 4 km underground and 2.1 km elevated.
> 
> The trains are part of a set of 20 trains, acquired by the Government of Ceará of the Italian company Ansaldo Breda to operate in the South Metro Line of Fortaleza. The state invested $ 240 million for the purchase of 20 trains. It is expected that from November this year, after completion of the first two train tests, the other trains will start arriving from Italy. Four compositions are expected to arrive in December and others until August 2012.
> 
> The trains can form compositions at peak times, with two trains coupled and can form up to 10 compositions of approximately 80 meters. Each train will consist of six cars, with cabin in the extremities (which allows the train to move in both directions without having to return). The train will have an operational speed of 80 km/h, while the maximum speed can reach 120 km/h. During off-peak hours, the compositions have the operational flexibility to be disengaged in less than four seconds to circulate as individual three-car trains approximately 40 meters long.
> 
> In the phase of dynamic tests they are measuring the various systems in actual operation of trains electric units (Tues), such as brakes, pneumatic doors, indoor and outdoor lighting, passenger information, operational commands, traction power, energy auxiliary mechanical systems (tricks, couplers, gang way, structure) and air conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Metropolitan Transportation Company of Ceará (Metrofor) works so that by early 2012, the Metro will start assisted operations during which the trains will transport passengers, but without charging fees and only during off-peak hours. The assisted operation will ensure the conditions necessary for reliability of the train to start to operate commercially.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is expected that commercial operation of the South Line to begin the second half of 2012 between stations Carlito Benevides (formerly Village Flower Station) and Parangaba. Currently, 89.37% of civil works of the South Line are complete. It is expected that by the end of this year, civil works are completed. All South Line will have represented an investment of R$ 1.7 billion (US$ 1,2 billion)
> 
> South Line
> 
> The South Line is the first metro line in Ceará. It will be operated by electric train units, ie, the trains are powered by electricity from a catenary system.
> 
> The Southern Line will have 20 Metro stations in Fortaleza: Carlito Benevides (formerly Vila das Flores); Jereissati, Marazion, Virgilio Tavora (former New Marazion), Rachel de Queiroz (formerly Pajuçara) Alto Alegre Aracapé; Esperança; Mondubim; Manoel Satyr: Vila Pery, Parangaba; Couto Fernandes, Porangabussu; Benfica, São Benedito, José de Alencar; Central - Xico da Silva; Stations Juscelino Kubitschek and Padre Cicero were already planned since the original conception of the South Line, but with the Urban Mobility Plan generated by the FIFA World Cup in 2014, their deployments have been anticipated.
> 
> Along the South Line, more than 30 fronts and 1,500 service workers currently working in the venture. With the full integration of transportation modes, the South Line will be able to carry about 350,000 people a day in a first stage.


----------



## mopc

*RIO DE JANEIRO BRT SYSTEMS - TRANSCARIOCA - TRANSOESTE - TRANSOLÍMPICA (U/C).*

Typical Station render









Proposed busses for the systems



























Map










*Transcarioca *







*Transolímpica *- 23 km 







*Transoeste *- 56 km - 53 stations

Viaduct u/c Jan 2011 by Gaban















Local media report on the BRTs

http://g1.globo.com/videos/rio-de-j...sso-transcarioca-sao-iniciadas/1462541/#/RJTV


----------



## mopc

Fortaleza Metro news 

_20 new stations to open in tests still this year (2011) and full commercial operations until the end of 2012._

*20 estações previstas para até dezembro*

*Mesmo com as estações prontas neste ano, o metrô só deve operar comercialmente em dezembro de 2012*








*Dos 20 trens adquiridos, apenas dois chegaram e foram testados. Outros cinco devem vir em dezembro
FOTO: KID JÚNIOR*
As 20 estações que formarão a Linha Sul do Metrô de Fortaleza (Metrofor) deverão ficar prontas até o fim deste ano. Conforme anunciou o governador Cid Gomes, na manhã de ontem, durante teste público dos veículos que compõem a linha, a intenção do Governo é de que a Linha Sul passe, até dezembro, a receber passageiros, em etapa de operação assistida. Já a operação comercial da linha, que deve transportar, diariamente, cerca de 350 mil pessoas entre Pacatuba e Fortaleza, deve ser iniciada até o final de 2012.

Segundo Cid Gomes, até que cheguem todos os trens da Itália, que comporão a linha, e sejam finalizados todos os testes, o transporte de passageiros será feito gratuitamente. Até o fim do ano, disse o governador, a linha deve receber passageiros, pelo menos, no trecho compreendido entre Pacatuba e Parangaba. Por enquanto, destacou, ainda não há estimativa de quanto deverá ser o valor da passagem dos trens.

*Teste*

Assim como fez durante os testes dos veículos que constituem a linha Oeste, na última segunda-feira, o governador ensaiou a condução dos trens da linha Sul, entre as estações Rachel de Queiroz e Virgílio Távora, em Maracanaú, percorrendo um trajeto de 2,8 quilômetros.

De acordo com Cid, a diferença entre os veículos das duas linhas, no que se refere a potência e velocidade, é "muito grande". "Quando eu botava 60 quilômetros por hora (no teste dos trens da Linha Oeste), o cara que estava do meu lado já ficava com medo. Neste aqui, (trem da Linha Sul), eu cheguei a botar quase 120 quilômetros por hora em um intervalo de dois quilômetros", comparou.

Sem citar datas ou projetos concretos, Cid Gomes manifestou o desejo de que o Estado possa vir a produzir trens como os adquiridos da Itália. "Se Deus quiser, muito brevemente, o Ceará vai estar fazendo (os trens) também, porque a gente não é burro e, se for ensinado, a gente aprende a fazer as coisas. A transferência do diesel para a energia é complicada, mas não é impossível".

Segundo o governador, com os testes dinâmicos realizados nos dois trens que já chegaram ao Estado, a estimativa de tempo de viagem entre as estações Carlito Benevides, em Pacatuba, e Xico da Silva, no Centro de Fortaleza, foi reduzida de 33 para 30 minutos, em um percurso de 24,1 quilômetros. Ao todo, complementou, 1.500 trabalhadores atuam nas 30 frentes de obras de construção das estações da Linha Sul.

*Replanilhamento*










Cid também afirmou que viajará à Brasília, na próxima quarta-feira, para encontrar-se com representantes do Tribunal de Contas da União e do Ministério das Cidades para tentar solucionar, o que espera ser a última pendência - um replanilhamento das contas - relacionada à implantação do Metrofor.

Conforme o presidente do Metrofor, Rômulo Fortes, cada trem conta com três vagões possui capacidade para transportar 450 passageiros, sendo dois deles cadeirantes. Nos horários de pico, destacou, dois trens funcionarão acoplados, transportando 900 passageiros, por viagem.

Por enquanto estão sendo realizados testes dinâmicos nos veículos para avaliação dos sistemas de freios, de iluminação, dos comandos operacionais e sistemas mecânico, pneumático e de energia de tração e de energia auxiliar. Após esse processo, será iniciada a operação assistida, em horários específicos, gratuitamente. "Ainda não temos condição de dar confiabilidade aos trens para poder cobrar passagem do usuário", explicou.

*JOÃO MOURA
REPÓRTER*

http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/materia.asp?codigo=999154


edit: video


----------



## mopc

*Santa Tereza tramway in Rio de Janeiro* - serves as transportation in additional to being historical. One of the oldest operational tramways in the world.

_UPDATE NOVEMBER 2011: SYSTEM OUT OF SERVICE for a long period after an accident killed 6 and injured 50, when a tram derailed and tipped over. The old vehicles portrayed below will be PHASED OUT, and for now a minibus system will serve the routes. Eventually new trams will be put in service, model unknown as of November 2011.
_

Horse-drawn trams existed since 1877, electric service started in 1891. Gauge 1100mm, single-track loop. Five 100 year-old trams in operation. Fare: usually cheap as a city bus. Boarding at Estácio station is pre-paid, during the trip you have to pay the conductor as in the old trams.










This structure is called Arcos da Lapa (Lapa district Arches) and was an aqueduct built in the early 18th century































































Map by Allen Morrison


----------



## mopc

reservedsss


----------



## Ashis Mitra

1)	After Rio de Janeiro & Brasilia, it’s very good to know that Fortaleza will be the 3rd Brazilian city which will have both tram & metro. Although both are u/c, but I hope they will opened for public within 1 year. You wrote metro will be opened in 2012, but when tram will be opened? Please also write details about the tram’s plan, proposed map, alignment and the opening target for public.
*** Both colour schemes of metro & tram is very soothing green, which I like very much. 
*WAIT WAIT WAIT*, in last post I read that Fortaleza will get diesel light rail???!!!
*Please confirm will those vehicles diesel light rail or electric tram?*
2)	Is Curitiba really planning for metro? Please write about the plan, proposed map, alignment and the opening target for public.
3)	The vehicle you’ve posted here for Maceio is nice. Is this the future Maceio tram? Will it be operated by CBTU? I’ve not seen any pantograph or overhead wire upon the vehicle!!! Is it not ready for service? When will it be opened for public?
4)	As there is a mockup vehicle, I think Macei will also start construction of its tram in near future. I’m optimist.
5)	I hope Salvador metro should start public operation in _20__12_.


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Trensurb update* (posted originally by Aces High)

Works near Novo Hamburgo bus station (April 29, 2011)


















*Commercial space tender event*




















*Liberdade station June 21 2011*









*Expansion June 28 2011*


----------



## mopc

*Salvador metro news*

Officially announced that on December 2011 the population will get to ride the Salvador metro




Loiro said:


> *Dezembro de 2011. Essa é a data para população conhecer a linha 1 do metrô de Salvador.*​
> Tarifa do metrô será gratuita nos primeiros meses, diz Leão
> O secretário municipal da Casa Civil, João Leão, afirmou nesta segunda-feira (4) que o trecho de seis quilômetros do metrô de Salvador deverá entrar em funcionamento em dezembro deste ano com tarifa gratuita. Em entrevista à TV Bahia, Leão declarou que a gratuidade está prevista no acordo firmado com o Ministério das Cidades. “A parceria prevê que, nos primeiros meses, as passagem sejam de graça para que a população se acostume com este tipo de transporte. Foi assim no Rio de Janeiro, em São Paulo e em todas as cidades que adotaram o sistema”, explicou. Ainda de acordo com o secretário, não há definição quanto ao valor a ser pago pela tarifa do metrô quando o equipamento finalmente entrar em operação, após 11 anos de obras. Ele estima que o valor do transporte integrado fique em torno de R$ 3.
> 
> http://www.bahianoticias.com.br/con...ro-sera-gratuita-nos-primeiros-meses-diz-leao


----------



## mopc

Rio de Janeiro lrt tram


----------



## mopc

updated Rio Supervia map with Alemão aerial tramway


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Trensurb* northern extension update


----------



## mopc

Recife Metro - 1987 videos on construction of line 1


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metrofor news*


*Cid vistoria trens do Metrofor na Itália*

*Após viagem à China, governador visitou a fábrica da AnsaldoBreda, em Pistoia, e monitorou a montagem do metrô*








*O Chefe do Executivo estadual conheceu ainda as tecnologias de transporte sobre trilhos desenvolvidas na Europa
FOTO: DIVULGAÇÃO*

No retorno da viagem a China, onde buscou prospectar negócios para o Ceará, o governador Cid Gomes visitou a fábrica de trens AnsaldoBreda, em Pistoia, na Itália, para conferir a fabricação dos trens que a empresa está fornecendo para o Metrô de Fortaleza (Metrofor). Ontem, o chefe do Executivo estadual conheceu também as tecnologias de transporte sobre trilhos que estão sendo desenvolvidas na Europa e que poderão ser utilizadas nos trens da Linha Leste do metrô e no ramal Parangaba-Mucuripe.

Desde junho, duas composições - das 20 que serão entregues pela AnsaldoBreda e que operarão na Linha Sul - estão sendo testadas em um trecho de 2,8 km, em Maracanaú. O investimento total do Estado para a aquisição das unidades foi de R$ 240 milhões.

A Linha Leste terá início na estação central Xico da Silva, onde também se encontrarão as Linhas Oeste e Sul, no Centro de Fortaleza, seguindo pela região de bairros da Aldeota e Papicu, terminando na avenida Washington Soares.

*Novo trecho*

Já a Linha Parangaba-Mucuripe será fundamental para a ligação entre o setor hoteleiro da orla de Fortaleza e o Centro da Capital, a partir de sua integração com a Linha Sul. Atualmente, o ramal é operado somente por trens de carga, mas até a Copa do Mundo de 2014 deverá passar a ter um fluxo misto, transportando também passageiros.

Este trecho será operada por Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos (VLTs), trens de superfície semelhantes aos usados na Europa. O projeto prevê ao longo dos 13 km, 10 estações de superfície, seis passagens subterrâneas, e um viaduto ferroviários, atendendo a bairros como Parangaba, Montese e Aldeota.

http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/materia.asp?codigo=1011204


----------



## Ashis Mitra

I’ve found this Portuguese link - http://www.bondesrio.com/

There is a complete list of closed tram routes.

2	Taboleiro da Bahiana - Larangeiras
3	Taboleiro da Bahiana - Larangeiras - Cosme Velho
4	Taboleiro da Bahiana - Pr. General Tibúrcio
5	Taboleiro da Bahiana - Le me (Praça Almirante Julio de Noronha)
7	Taboleiro da Bahiana - Senador Vergueiro - Botafogo - Bambina - São Clemente - Praça Santos Dumont
9	Arsenal da Marinha - Mena Barre to
10	Taboleiro da Bahiana - Marquês de Abrantes - Botafogo - Voluntários da Pátria - Praça Santos Dumont
11	Taboleiro da Bahiana - Voluntários da Pátria - Humaitá - Jar dimBotánico - Praça Santos Dumont - Bartolomeu Mitre - Leblon - Praça Espanha
12	Taboleiro da Bahiana - General Polidoro - Real Grandeza - Túnel velho - Nossa Senhora de Copacabana - Pr. General Osório - Ipanema - Praça Espanha
14	Taboleiro da Bahiana - Pr. General Osório
20	Le me (Praça Almirante Julio de Noronha) - Praça Espanha
21	Praça Julia noMore ira- Botafogo - São Clemente - Humaitá - Jar dimBotánico - Praça Santos Dumont - Bartolomeu Mitre - Leblon - Visconde de Pirajá - Ipanema - Pr. General Osório - Nossa Senhora de Copacabana - Praça Julia noMore ira[Circular route]
24	Estação Dom Pedro II - Botafogo
25	Praça Tiradentes - André Cavalcanti
27	Praça Tiradentes - Praça da República
28	Estação Dom Pedro II - Praça XV Novembro
29	Largo da La pa- Mem de Sá - Gomes Freire - Praça da República - [Estação Dom Pedro II - Marechal Floriano] [back: Buenos Aires] - Primeiro de Março
30	Largo da La pa- Mem de Sá - Lavradio [back: Gomes Freire] - Praça Tiradentes - Assembléia [back: 7 de Setembro] - Primeiro de Março - Arsenal da Marinha
33	Largo da La pa- Mem de Sá [back: Riachuelo] - Estácio - Joaquim Pal hares- Praça da Bandeira
36	Largo da La pa- Mem de Sá [back: Riachuelo] - Cidade Nova - São Cristóvão
40	Ponte dos Marinheiros - Santo Cristo - Gamboa - Sacadura Cabral - Sacadura Cabral [back: Acre - Marechal Floriano - Camerino] - Praça Mauá
42	Largo de São Francisco de Paula - Coqueiros
43	Praça Tiradentes - Coqueiros
45	Praça XV Novembro - Pr. Paulo de Front in
46	Largo de São Francisco de Paula - Barão de Petrópolis
47	Praça Tiradentes - Sta. Alexandrina
51	Praça Tiradentes - Pr. Paulo de Front in
53	Largo de São Francisco de Paula - Praça Argentina
56	Praça Tiradentes - Prefeito Olímpio de Melo
57	Praça Tiradentes - Caju
57*	Praça Tiradentes - Praça Padre Seve - Caju (Retiro / Carlos Seidl)
60	Botafogo - Muda
62	Praça Tiradentes - Praça da República - Frei Caneca - Salvador de Sá - Estácio - Haddock Lobo - Afonso Pena - Mariz e Barr os- Barão de Mesquita - [Loop, clockwise: Barão de Mesquita - Barão do Bom Retiro (terminus) - Vila Isabel -]
64	Praça Tiradentes - Pr. Gabriel So ares
66	Praça XV Novembro - Tijuca
67	Praça da Bandeira - Boa Vista
68	Largo de São Francisco de Paula - Estácio - Haddock Lobo - Pr. Saens Peña - Uruguai - Barão de Mesquita - Estação do Engenho Novo
69	Praça Tiradentes - Praça da República - Av. Pres. Vargas - Cidade Nova - Praça da Bandeira - Mariz e Barr os- Maracanã - Barão de Mesquita - [Loop, counterclockwise: Vila Isabel - Barão do Bom Retiro (terminus) - Barão de Mesquita -]
70	Praça Tiradentes - Andarai
72	Pr. Saens Peña - Uruguai [back: Barão de Mesquita] - Barão de Mesquita - Barão do Bom Retiro - Stação do Engenho Novo - Méier
74	Largo de São Francisco de Paula - Av. Pres. Vargas - Cidade Nova - Praça da Bandeira - Mariz e Barr os- Barão de Mesquita - Vila Isabel - Estação do Engenho Novo
75	Primeiro de Março - Pedro de Carvalho
76	Primeiro de Março - Largo dos Pilares
77	Largo de São Francisco de Paula - Pie dade
78	Largo de São Francisco de Paula - Estação de Madureira
79	Licínio Cardoso - Estação de Madureira
81	Estação de Triagem - Estação do Meyer
82	Praça Tiradentes - Estação do Meyer
84	Estação do Meyer - Cir neMa ia& José Bonifácio
85	Estação do Meyer - Cachambi
86	Estação do Meyer - Largo dos Pilares
87	Estação do Meyer - Maranhão & Dias da Cruz
90	Estação de Cascadura - Taquara
91	Estação de Cascadura - Freguesia
93	Praça Mauá - [Acre - Marechal Floriano] [back: Senador Pompeu - Camerino - Sacadura Cabral] - Estação Dom Pedro II - Av. Pres. Vargas - Cidade Nova - Figueira de Mello - São Cristóvão - Ben fica- Uranos - Largo da Pen ha
94	Largo de São Francisco de Paula - Largo da Pen ha
97	Madureira (Estação de Magno) - Largo da Pen ha
98	Madureira (Estação de Magno) - Praça Honório Gurgel
99	Praça Mauá - [Acre - Marechal Floriano] [back: Senador Pompeu - Camerino - Sacadura Cabral] - Estação Dom Pedro II - Av. Pres. Vargas - Cidade Nova - Praça da Bandeira - Mariz e Barr os- Praça Maracanã - 24 de Maio - Praça do Engenho Novo - Estação do Meyer

But where were route 1, 6, 8, 13, 15 to 19, 22, 23, 26, 31, 32, 34, 35, 37 to 39, 41, 44, 48 to 50, 52, 54, 55, 58, 59, 61, 63, 65, 71, 73, 80, 83, 88, 89, 92, 95 & 96? Were they closed earlier or not allotted ever?

Please clear.

Current tram routes were operated by different company, which were and still uses destinations only, not route numbers. These are not included.

The tram cars which are currently in operation are Brazilian-built, are of the cross-bench open sided design, and are fitted with trolley poles.


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Transurb* - train at a new station


----------



## mopc

Manaus chooses its monorail model (Scomi)










Scome monorail

It is reported that the state of Amazonas has awarded a BRL•46 billion contract to build a 20 kilometers long straddle monorail in the city of Manaus to a consortium of Scomi, CR Almeida, Mendes Junior and Serveng Civilsan.

The line from Largo da Matriz to Jorge Teixeira will have nine stations and a capacity of 35,000 passengers per hour in each direction. Completion is scheduled within 40 months.

Announcing the contract award on August 5th 2011, *Scomi said its BRL 342 million share of the contract includes the supply of 10 six car SUTRA train sets and depot equipment as well as beam design, system integration and project management services.*

Scomi is also part of the Monotrilho Integração consortium which signed the contract for the Line 17 monorail in São Paulo on July 30th 2011.
fonte:http://www.steelguru.com/international_news/Scomi_led_consortium_wins_Manaus_monorail_contract/219945.html


----------



## mopc

Rio metro, BRT, suburban rail network planned for the 2016 Olympics


----------



## mopc

Rio de Janeiro - New trains for Supervia


----------



## mopc

new Brasilia Metro trains


----------



## mopc

New BRT buses for the Goiânia BRT system (Metrobus)


----------



## mopc

Plans for the Belo Horizonte BRT system


----------



## mopc

New BRT bus model by giant Brazilian bus manufacturer Marcopolo:


----------



## mopc

Belo Horizonte metro line 2 funds approved by Federal Government (1,9 billion reals)


----------



## mopc

New official PDF released for the updated proposal for the Santos Light Rail System


----------



## mopc

Salvador metro pics by Lulamann


----------



## mopc

Great video of the Brasília Metro

28359456


----------



## mopc

Newspaper story: Federal Government to release R$ 5 billion (US$3,8 bil) for metro construction in several major cities. 










Addendum on SP metro:


----------



## mopc

New pictures of the Rio de Janeiro BRT model stations:


----------



## mopc

Porto Alegre Transurb - New picture on the extension of line 1














































Original post by Aces High


----------



## mopc

Story on the new BRT model for Curitiba "the longest bus in the world"


----------



## mopc

*Manaus Monorail *to have funds approved and building license issued next week (late September 2011). Completion date said to be early 2015.

Original thread contains detailed schematics of construction.


----------



## rsol2000

Metro Rio (Cidade Nova Station)






Line 4 (Metro Rio) - project for Olympics Games 2016


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia Light Rail *

"Secretary discards possibility of Light Rail being fully operational until World Cup" - only one section will be completed, maybe. Original post here.



> Secretário descarta possibilidade de VLT estar totalmente concluído em 2014
> 
> Somente um trecho do trajeto previsto para o Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) será concluído até a Copa do Mundo de 2014. O percurso terá 6,4km e levará os passageiros do Aeroporto Internacional Juscelino Kubitschek ao Terminal Sul do Metrô, localizado na altura da Hípica. O edital para a escolha das empresas que executarão a obra será publicado até o fim deste mês e, como está em fase final de estudos, ainda não há uma estimativa de quanto o empreendimento custará aos cofres do governo.
> 
> A promessa de implantação do VLT ao longo da avenida W3 Sul até os jogos mundiais foi descartada ontem pelo secretário de Transportes, José Walter Vazquez Filho. Segundo ele, as pendências de ordem urbanística e ambiental dificilmente serão saneadas a tempo de iniciar e finalizar o projeto até o início da competição. “Esse é um ponto de vista técnico. Se o governador determinar que é para fazer, nós iremos tomar as providências necessárias para começar e terminar as obras a tempo”, ressaltou.
> 
> Na avaliação de Vazquez, insistir na ampliação da linha ao longo da W3, como chegou a ser cogitado inicialmente, é correr o risco de ter a construção embargada pela Justiça. “Se isso acontecer, causará transtornos para a população e o visitante ainda vai se deparar com uma via toda revirada. Se o viaduto da Asa Sul já causa toda aquela confusão, imagina o que aconteceria na W3”, ponderou. Além das restrições impostas pelo tombamento e pela legislação ambiental, as escavações do subsolo revelaram problemas complexos relacionados à Companhia Energética de Brasília (CEB). “Toda a rede que abastece a Asa Sul é antiga e terá que ser substituída”, citou Vazquez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conexão
> A prioridade agora é iniciar e concluir o trajeto Aeroporto/Terminal Sul porque, de lá, será possível promover a conexão dos passageiros, via Metrô, até o Setor Comercial Norte. “Na Rodoviária do Plano Piloto, já existe a concretagem no subsolo para que os trens sigam até a Asa Norte. Vamos precisar expandir a linha em 1km e fazer um pátio para a manobra dos vagões”, explica Vazquez.
> 
> No total, o projeto prevê a construção de cinco estações, sendo uma na Asa Norte, duas em Ceilândia e outras duas em Samambaia, totalizando sete quilômetros de linha. O custo estimado é de R$ 700 milhões, incluindo a melhoria do sistema de sinalização e de comunicação do sistema, o que reduzirá de 4 minutos para 2 minutos o intervalo entre os trens.
> 
> Suspeita de fraude
> Em 26 de abril, o juiz da 7ª Vara de Fazenda Pública do DF, José Eustáquio de Castro Teixeira, determinou que o Executivo abrisse outra concorrência para finalizar a construção do VLT. Na decisão, o magistrado acata as denúncias do Ministério Público em relação a possíveis fraudes no contrato firmado entre o Metrô e as empresas Dalcon Engenharia LTDA., Altran/TCBR Tecnologia e Consultoria Brasileira S/A, em 2007.
> 
> Ampliação em análise
> A Secretaria de Transportes estuda a possibilidade de ampliar o percurso dos ônibus do aeroporto até o Centro de Convenções. Segundo o secretário José Walter Vazquez Filho, os veículos já estão se pagando e poderão levar passageiros até o Centro de Convenções quando houver grandes eventos no local. “A linha poderia ser Aeroporto/Setor Hoteleiro/Centro de Convenções”, exemplificou Vazquez. Caso a demanda continue aumentando, o governo poderá ainda incrementar a frota, com mais três veículos executivos que já rodam na Esplanada dos Ministérios. Eles iniciaram a operação em 29 de abril, após forte resistência dos taxistas. Atualmente, circulam no aeroporto, nos setores Hoteleiro Sul e Norte e na Esplanada dos Ministérios.
> 
> *Fonte:* Correio Braziliense


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRT *

First prototype BRT station completed


----------



## Carcará

mopc said:


> Newspaper story: Federal Government to release R$ 5 billion (US$3,8 bil) for metro construction in several major cities.
> 
> Addendum on SP metro:


I hope that includes cities like São Luís-MA and Belém-PA that are heavily populated with millions of people and without a trace of the metro in skyline.

The cities are great and are becoming a total mess. Urgently need to be addressed as well. If only 8 or 10 km of rail which would be very valuable.


----------



## mopc

Salvador metro - Brotas station


----------



## Falubaz

^^ This metro is delayed again and again. What part will be opened first and when... if ever


----------



## mopc

^^ line 1 (6km) will open in 2012


----------



## mopc

Recife Light Rail vehicle in tests (pic by José Gomes)


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro - Metrofor* - East Line bidding this month. Source.



> *Edital da linha leste neste mês*
> 
> Será lançado até o fim deste mês de outubro o edital da licitação que escolherá a empresa que se juntará ao Estado na execução da linha leste do Metrô de Fortaleza. A obra, orçada em R$ 3,2 bilhões, está incluída como um dos principais projetos do Plano Plurianual 2012-2015, apresentado ontem.
> 
> De acordo com o secretário de Planejamento e Gestão, Eduardo Diogo, será lançada uma PMI (Proposta de Manifestação de Interesse), processo utilizado para a formação de uma Parceria Público-Privada (PPP). "A gente lança o edital e quem tiver interesse no projeto traz suas propostas, seus cenários, e vamos analisar, identificar aquele que consideramos que seja o que vai mais ao encontro do interesse estratégico do mercado, e o governador bate o martelo", explica Diogo. Segundo ele, "há um nível de probabilidade enorme" de a escolha ser feita até dezembro deste ano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A empresa selecionada será responsável, além da construção de trechos, pela operação de todo o sistema Metrofor
> FOTO: KID JÚNIOR*
> 
> *Operação e manutenção*
> 
> O secretário informa que a PPP envolverá não somente a implantação da linha, como também sua operação e manutenção. E mais: "ela contemplará a conclusão da linha sul, mais a operação e manutenção deste trecho e da linha oeste, além da implantação do VLT (Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos) Mucuripe/Parangaba". "É uma PPP para o sistema metroviário da cidade", conclui Diogo.
> 
> A linha leste levará do Centro da cidade ao Edson Queiroz, contemplando a demanda para a região da Universidade de Fortaleza (Unifor), Centro de Eventos do Ceará e Fórum. A expectativa é de que a linha atenda a 400 mil pessoas. A informação de que o Metrofor contaria com uma PPP já havia sido dada pelo governador Cid Gomes, que informou que, dos R$ 3,2 bilhões em investimento, algo entre R$ 700 e R$ 800 milhões seriam utilizados para a aquisição de trens e equipamentos, como sistemas de comunicação, monitoramento e segurança especializada. Segundo o governador, a frequência dos trens será de apenas três minutos. O metrô de Fortaleza deverá atender a cerca de um milhão de pessoas, nas três linhas do sistema férreo.
> 
> *Fonte dos recursos*
> 
> Diogo explica que a maior parte dos recursos do PPA serão provenientes do Tesouro estadual, o que totalizará R$ 67 bilhões do montante (81,6% do total).
> 
> Mas ele destaca que também será necessária, para a realização deste plano, a viabilização de alianças com as três esferas do governo, com agências multilaterais de financiamento do setor público, organizações sociais não governamentais e parcerias privadas.
> 
> Já em relação a operações de crédito, o governo projeta empréstimo no valor de R$ 5,7 bilhões no período. (SS)
> 
> *PROPOSTAS*
> 
> "A gente lança o edital e quem tiver interesse no projeto traz suas propostas"
> 
> Eduardo Diogo
> Secretário do Planejamento e Gestão do Estado
> 
> http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/materia.asp?codigo=1049948


----------



## krnboy1009

mopc said:


> Story on the new BRT model for Curitiba "the longest bus in the world"


Why not just build a light rail for all that trouble?


----------



## FullHouse

mopc said:


> *Porto Alegre Trensurb* northern extension update


Aff, no lado dessa linda linha de metrô uma enorme favela... Esse Brasilhno:


----------



## mopc

New trainsets for the Rio de Janeiro Supervia suburban rail systems just arrived. More pics in the Rio thread.


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia metro* - Guará station, by Felipe Golfeto


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Light Rail* during tests


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - funds approved
original post




> *Deputados aprovam empréstimo de R$ 740 milhões para o VLT*
> 
> *Licitação sai em novembro, e a obra deve começar no primeiro trimestre de 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silval e Eder, em Portugal, onde conhecera in loco o sistema VLT, a ser implantado em Cuiabá
> 
> RAFAEL COSTA
> DA REDAÇÃO
> 
> A Assembleia Legislativa aprovou, em segunda votação, na sessão noturna de quarta-feira (5), a mensagem enviada pelo governador Silval Barbosa (PMDB) que solicitava autorização para o Estado contrair empréstimo de R$ 740 milhões, junto à CEF (Caixa Econômica Federal), para investir no VLT (Veículo Leve Sobre Trilho).
> 
> O modal de transporte é o escolhido para Cuiabá e Várzea Grande devido à participação de ambas na Copa do Mundo de 2014. Para captar o financiamento junto ao Governo Federal,* o Estado vai explorar a sua capacidade de endividamento, avaliada atualmente em R$ 2,5 bilhões, e a possibilidade de quitar a dívida em até 20 anos.*
> 
> O deputado estadual Jota Barreto (PR) pregou o discurso de que o Legislativo não deveria oferecer empecilhos à proposta do Estado, diante da discussão que já foi travada em torno do assunto.
> 
> "Promovemos uma audiência pública e a população saiu às ruas para defender o VLT como melhor transporte para Cuiabá e Várzea Grande na Copa de 2014. Já discutimos, até mesmo, no Colégio de Líderes. Não há motivos para não aprovar", declarou o deputado.
> 
> O líder do Governo no Parlamento, deputado Romoaldo Junior (PMDB), espera que a aprovação do projeto seja rápida, para encaminhá-lo diretamente ao Executivo, para sancioná-lo.
> 
> "Fizemos nossa parte, em votar essa matéria com agilidade para que a primeira parte desta importante obra, que é o empréstimo, seja acelerada. A população aguarda ansiosa o início desta obra", disse.
> 
> Por outro lado, *o presidente da Assembleia Legislativa, José Riva (PSD), alertou que várias empresas qualificadas estão interessadas em investir no VLT, o que pode reduzir a carga de investimentos do Estado com recursos próprios nesse sistema de transporte.*
> 
> "A Parceria Pública Privada é uma boa opção ao Estado para realizar um investimento deste porte. Acredito que o investimento no VLT não vai ultrapassar R$ 1 bilhão. O Parlamento vai trabalhar em conjunto com o Executivo para evitar gastos desnecessários", disse Riva.
> 
> Com a aprovação pelo Legislativo de captação do empréstimo, a expectativa é de que o edital de licitação seja lançado na primeira quinzena de novembro, e as obras comecem no primeiro trimestre de 2012.
> 
> O VLT vai funcionar em dois trechos, que são CPA/Aeroporto e Coxipó/Centro.* A proposta do Estado é abrir uma concessão, na qual uma empresa privada vai administrar o sistema de transporte, após o período da Copa do Mundo.*
> 
> http://www.midianews.com.br/?pg=noticias&cat=14&idnot=65272
> 
> ....


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro *- Line 3 video - 14 stations - 22 km


----------



## mopc

*Recife Light Rail* vehicle being presented to the press


















































































Original post


----------



## krnboy1009

Now what is going on on those pictures? clearly people are boarding but those trains arent meant to be boarded from low level platforms.


----------



## mopc

^^ the system has stations with high-level platforms


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Olympic BRT Network* - Transoeste BRT

*Primeira estação do BRT Transoeste é concluída*






"A primeira estação do BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) do Rio foi apresentada à população. A estrutura instalada na Barra da Tijuca integra o traçado da Transoeste -- corredor entre Santa Cruz, Campo Grande e a região do Jardim Oceânico -- e vai servir de modelo para os cariocas conferirem e os engenheiros avaliarem o funcionamento do futuro transporte."

*Duas grandes intervenções da Transoeste tomam forma *









http://www.cidadeolimpica.com/duas-grandes-intervencoes-da-transoeste-tomam-forma/



TransCarioca BRT


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte Metro *expansion add - BRL 2 billion approved for expansion of line 1 and construction of lines 2 and 3.


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte metro *










by CharlesBH


----------



## mopc

*Maceió Light Rail *- *** NEW SYSTEM *** first day of commercial operations :banana:



































Original post


----------



## mopc

New BRT Vehicle for the *Rio BRT systems* spotted in Sao Paulo, by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba BRT* - new vehicles added to fleet





























http://www.curitiba.pr.gov.br/fotos/album-transporte/24513


----------



## Falubaz

^^ Are they longer than the older ones? I mean the biarticulated ones in Curitiba.


----------



## Kato

^^Yes, they are!


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo metro* - Line 4 train at Faria Lima station. 










Line 4 will finally open full-time (until now it did not open on Sundays) beginning this weekend (October 15/16, 2011).

This concludes phase I of the construction of Line 4, started in 2004. Phase II will conclude the remaining 6 stations of the line, starting probably around late 2013.


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba metro *- newly released scheme for future line 1


----------



## mopc

More

site do metrô:


----------



## manrush

^^
The Curitiba Metro is going to use Rusich trains just like the ones used in Moscow and Sofia?


----------



## mopc

^^ I don't think it has been defined yet, these are mere illustrations, the project remains a distant dream as of yet, they just allocated funds for preliminary studies.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro *- Tests to start this December (2011)



> *PREFEITURA VAI INICIAR FASE DE TESTES DO METRÔ​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O primeiro trecho do metrô de Salvador, que vai levar os passageiros da Estação da Lapa ao Acesso Norte (Rótula do Abacaxi), está prestes a entrar na fase de experimento. A fase de testes será iniciada em dezembro próximo. Para tanto, conforme explicou o chefe da Casa Civil do município, João Leão, resta apenas a conclusão das obras do pátio de manobras dos trens na Estação Bonocô e a aquisição de algumas ferramentas. Leão chegou de Brasília ontem e trouxe boas novas.
> 
> Na próxima semana, a Companhia Brasileira de Trens Urbanos (CBTU) deverá repassar à Companhia de Transporte de Salvador (CTS) o montante de R$ 68 milhões, vindos do Ministério das Cidades. Segundo o secretário são necessários ainda recursos da ordem de R$ 37 milhões para que a primeira etapa do metrô esteja transportando passageiros, o que deve acontecer em abril de 2012, prevê.
> 
> Já para o segundo trecho do transporte, que vai do Acesso Norte à Estação Pirajá, totalizando 12 quilômetros de percurso, a Prefeitura de Salvador precisa de R$ 540 milhões, que também virão da CBTU, através de verbas do Ministério das Cidades. Ainda de acordo com Leão, os recursos já foram solicitados à União e as obras devem iniciar também no próximo mês de dezembro.
> 
> A expectativa é a de que a obra seja concluída em um ano e meio, a partir do início. “A coisa está andando e está andando bem”, garante o chefe da Casa Civil de Salvador. Ele vai a Brasília em busca de mais recursos na próxima terça-feira (25).
> 
> 
> http://www.bahiaeconomica.com.br/noticia/36937,prefeitura-vai-iniciar-fase-de-testes-do-metro.html


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 1A Viaduct


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - purchase of trams to start in November (original post). The batch will include 20 low-floor electric trams for the 11-kilometer first phase.




> *Compra de trens do VLT de Santos começa em novembro*
> 
> 27/10/2011 - A Tribuna
> 
> No final de novembro o Governo do Estado anuncia a empresa responsável pela elaboração do projeto executivo do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) da Baixada Santista. Ao mesmo tempo, será aberta licitação para a compra de 20 trens que serão utilizados no percurso.
> 
> O anúncio foi feito pelo governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) nesta quarta-feira, em Santos, onde ele participou da abertura do 12º Congresso das Associações Comerciais do Estado de São Paulo (Facesp), que prossegue até amanhã. “O projeto está caminhando bem”, afirmou.
> 
> A entrega de propostas das empresas interessadas em produzir o projeto executivo do VLT ocorreu no dia 29 de setembro. Cinco consórcios estão participando do processo.
> “Na primeira quinzena de novembro teremos a pré-qualificação técnica das interessadas”, informou Alckmin. Depois dessa fase, o Governo Estadual avaliará qual das empresas está capacitada e com o menor preço para realizar o trabalho.
> 
> “A licitação refere-se ao primeiro trecho do percurso, que vai de Santos a São Vicente”, comentou o governador. “A novidade é que vamos fazer simultaneamente a licitação para adquirir os trens”.
> 
> Na primeira abertura de licitação, em fevereiro último, nenhuma empresa se inscreveu.
> 
> Com cerca de 11 quilômetros de extensão, o VLT ligará a Esplanada dos Barreiros, em São Vicente, ao Valongo, em Santos. O veículo fará parte do Sistema Integrado Metropolitano (SIM) da Baixada Santista.
> 
> A conclusão do projeto executivo está prevista para o primeiro semestre do próximo ano. Já as obras deverão ser iniciadas em julho de 2012.
> 
> Reforço
> 
> O governador disse que na próxima segunda-feira ocorre a formação de 2.136 novos soldados da Polícia Militar (PM). Ele confirmou que desse contingente, 300 oficiais serão destacados para trabalhar na Baixada Santista – prioritariamente em Praia Grande e Guarujá.
> 
> “Esses soldados são aumento de efetivo, permanentes. Fora eles, ainda virão os policiais que participarão da Operação Verão, já em dezembro”, comentou Alckmin.
> 
> Hospital
> 
> O governador reafirmou que o Governo do Estado será parceiro da Prefeitura na recuperação do Hospital dos Estivadores, hoje desativado. “A Saúde é prioridade. Vamos desembolsar R$ 12,5 milhões para ajudar na reforma e compra de equipamentos”.
> 
> Questionado sobre prazos para que a verba seja liberada, Alckmin informou que um cronograma de financiamento ainda será elaborado para o repasse do dinheiro.
> 
> http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.br/index.asp?InCdEditoria=2&InCdMateria=14357&DtDataINI=&DtDataFIN=&TxBusca=&pagina=


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro suburban rail Supervia* - Supervia to negotiate R$800 million (US$550 million) in credit to modernize its network


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Santa Tereza Tram *- Santa Tereza Tram to be replaced by new model, this after a fatal accident in 2011.


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - render


----------



## mopc

New buses for Rio


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Transurb*

Santo Afonso station u/c





































Rio dos Sinos station













































original post


----------



## mopc

*Brasília Metro* - Feira station










by Felipe Golfeto


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - planned


----------



## mopc

New buses for Maceió - special for the connection with the new Light Rail system. 










by Leandro de Souza Barbosa. Source.


----------



## mopc

*Maceió Light Rail* - video






original post


----------



## mopc

*Bom Sinal Railroad Company *- Brazilian Light Rail Vehicle manufacturer, located in the northeastern state of Ceará.










































































































































































original post


----------



## mopc

*Campinas *(Sao Paulo state, 1 million in.) - new buses


----------



## mopc

*Manaus busses*


































































original post


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - renovated train on line 3









by Wesley Souza/WesleyL8


----------



## almo

Fotos magníficas! Wonderful photographs!
Muito obrigado! Many thanks!


----------



## mopc

*Rio De Janeiro - Santa Teresa Tram*

Video from local TV stating technology from Lisbon's sister heritage trams (whose operator was created in Rio de Janeiro over 100 years ago) will inspire the new Santa Teresa trams to be implemented until 2013. The new trams will be different in another aspect as well: there will be a touristic service with higher prices and a normal service with regular prices for local inhabitants.

http://g1.globo.com/videos/rio-de-j...ado-ate-2013/1683009/#/RJTV 2/20111102/page/1

*************


http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/mat/201...bondes-de-santa-teresa-ate-2013-925724341.asp

*Cabral promete R$ 40 milhões para modernização de bondes de Santa Teresa até 2013*

Publicada em 02/11/2011 às 18h29m

O Globo











RIO - O governador *Sérgio Cabral* anunciou nesta quarta-feira, durante *missão oficial a Portugal*, um investimento inicial de* R$ 40 milhões *para modernizar todo o sistema de bondes de Santa Teresa* até 2013*. A promessa foi feita após assinatura de um termo de cooperação técnica com o presidente da *empresa Carris* - que administra os *bondes de Lisboa*. 

"Nós passaremos o ano de 2012 inteiro nessa tarefa de renovação de trilhos, equipamentos e de compra de novos bondes. Temos separados, para começar, R$ 40 milhões para isso. Não vamos medir esforços. *Em 2013, com certeza, entregaremos esse presente à cidade*", *disse Cabral*. 

O acordo foi firmado duas semanas depois de técnicos de três segmentos da Carris - rede aérea, bondes e via terrestre (trilhos) - irem ao Rio analisar o sistema. Há cerca de dois meses, um acidente com um bonde na Rua Joaquim Murtinho deixou seis mortos e mais de 50 feridos , provocando a interrupção do serviço de transporte no bairro e a intervenção do governo estadual na empresa que administra o sistema ferroviário de Santa Teresa. 

RELEMBRE:Confira fotos do acidente 

IMAGENS FORTES:Novo vídeo mostra resgate de feridos logo após acidente com bonde em Santa Teresa 

LEIA MAIS:Comissão havia verificado precariedade do sistema de bondes seis meses antes de acidente em Santa Teresa 

Na ocasião, um laudo do Instituto de Criminalísitca Carlos Éboli (ICCE) detectou 23 falhas no veículo , que não apresentava condições de funcionar.No início de outubro, Eduardo Macedo, novo presidente da Central, empresa responsável pelos bondes de Santa Teresa, exonerou diretores e técnicos que estiverem ligados diretamente com a manutenção do sistema dos veículos. Ele tomou a decisão depois da divulgação do resultado da perícia do bonde. 
...

Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/mat/201...a-teresa-ate-2013-925724341.asp#ixzz1cdqOBUqE 
© 1996 - 2011. Todos os direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A.


----------



## mopc

*Accessibility*

Wheel-chair accessibility program vehicles in the city of Cubatão, near Sao Paulo. Such programs are implemented in a number of Brazilian cities.


----------



## mopc

*Teresina Urban Train ("CMTP" Metro")*

Teresina train will have its single railway doubled, six new stations and new rolling stock (4 trainsets)



> *Metrô de Teresina terá linha duplicada e seis novas estações*
> 
> _Acessa Piauí - 06/10/2011_
> 
> Com a aprovação do montante de R$ 130 milhões pelo Governo Federal para o Piauí, a Companhia Metropolitana de Transportes Públicos (CPMT) implementará o projeto que prevê a duplicação da linha ferroviária da capital, bem como a construção de seis novas estações. Além da ampliação do serviço para os piauienses, a obra irá modernizar as instalações do metrô, tornando-as mais confortáveis e eficazes para os usuários. O projeto inclui ainda a aquisição de quatro novos trens, os quais contêm quatro vagões cada.
> 
> Segndo Antônio Sobral, diretor administrativo da CMTP, a ampliação do metrô implicará na redução do tempo de espera dos passageiros, além de melhorar o fluxo dos veículos, já que com a construção da nova linha, uma servirá para a ida, enquanto a outra será para o retorno do metrô.
> 
> “O tempo de espera vai diminuir de 40 para 15 minutos. Vale ressaltar também que a nossa estimativa é de que o transporte passa a contemplar pelo menos 50 mil pessoas por dia”, enumera. As estações serão construídas nas seguintes áreas: Mafuá, Piçarra, Cristo Rei, Tancredo Neves, São João e Rodoviária.
> 
> O projeto enviado para o Ministério das Cidades inclui também a segregação da linha metroviária e a urbanização da área por onde o metrô circula. Em outras palavras, a Companhia Metropolitana pretende retirar as passagens de níveis (cruzamentos do trem com as ruas) para que a circulação do metrô não cause transtornos para a população. “Para reforçar ainda mais a segurança, também será instalada sinalização automática nessas passagens”, complementa Sobral.
> 
> Após a aprovação do repasse pelo Ministério das Cidades, o governador Wilson Martins deve assinar o convênio de mobilidade urbana ainda este mês. Passada esta etapa, a Companhia Metropolitana dará início ainda este ano a elaboração e divulgação dos editais para início das obras. O recurso destinado pelo Governo Federal, por sua vez, deve ser liberado no início do próximo ano.
> 
> “Com a implementação do projeto de ampliação do metrô, o serviço será capaz de dar conta da necessidade de mobilidade das pessoas que vivem na região Sudeste da cidade. Nesse contexto, contribuímos ainda com a redução dos congestionamentos no trânsito, pois um número cada vez maior de pessoas irá utilizar o metrô”, argumenta Antônio Sobral.
> *
> Companhia apresentará projeto para construção de viaduto*
> 
> Durante a última reunião com representantes do Ministério das Cidades, em Brasília, ficou acordado que a Companhia Metropolitana de Transportes Públicos enviará um novo projeto para apreciação pelo Governo Federal. Desta vez, a CMTP irá elaborar o projeto de um novo viaduto para a capital, para ser construído na Rua Higino Cunha e com isso retirar o trem de circulação nas passagens de nível. O projeto será enviado ainda esta semana e está orçado em R$ 7 milhões.
> http://www.acessepiaui.com.br/geral...nha-duplicada-e-seis-novas-esta-es/24271.html


original post


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro metro* - deadlock on trajectory of Line 4 may delay construction



cunhaleoamar said:


> *Impasse sobre trajeto pode atrasar obras do metrô*
> 
> MP pede paralisação de obras baseado em documento feito por associações de moradores
> por Ernesto Neves | 01 de Novembro de 2011
> 
> Traçado polêmico: obras do metrô podem ser paralisadas
> 
> A expansão do metrô rumo ao bairro da Barra da Tijuca pode ser paralisada ainda esta semana. O Ministério Público do estado vai entrar com uma ação civil pública para interromper as escavações, feitas de Ipanema rumo ao bairro da Zona Oeste. A ação tem como base um relatório do movimento "O Metrô que o Rio precisa", assinado por 16 associações de moradores e o engenheiro Fernando Mac Dowell, que trabalhou na construção da Linha 1, nos anos 70.
> 
> O impasse pode atrasar a inauguração da Linha, prometida como solução para aliviar o trânsito caótico entre a Zona Sul e a Oeste. Segundo as associações dos bairros que estão no trajeto, a melhor opção seria manter o traçado original. Nele, a conexão entre a nova linha e a já existente seria feita por uma estação na Gávea. Construída em dois níveis, ela seria a melhor solução para absorver fluxo intenso de pessoas. Dali, as composições seguiriam pelo Jardim Botânico e Humaitá até o Centro, numa linha independente ao atual sistema. As associações argumentam que tal traçado não comprometeria ainda mais a capacidade da Linha 1, que opera sobrecarregada. Em junho, a VEJA Rio mostrou o caos instalado nos transportes sobre trilhos, que incluem interrupções no tráfego constantes e vagões superlotados.
> 
> O governo do estado defende o trajeto que está em construção. Nele, a Linha 4 se cruza com a 1 na estação General Osório, em Ipanema. De lá, o metrô segue nos bairros da orla, passando por Leblon e São Conrado antes de chegar à Barra. E os passageiros que vierem da Zona Oeste seguirão para a região central pelo traçado já existente. De acordo com a secretaria estadual de transportes, a mudança beneficia 240 mil pessoas a mais do que a outra opção.
> 
> As metrópoles que mais investiram no transporte subterrâneo seguem na direção oposta ao Rio. Em Paris, Nova York e Moscou, as linhas foram construídas em verdadeiras redes, que se conectam em algumas estações (Veja o infográfico abaixo). Para cruzar essas cidades, o usuário passa por várias linhas, o que economiza tempo e não sobrecarrega o sistema. Na versão carioca, quem quiser ir da Pavuna para a Barra precisará seguir por um eixo único, parando em todas as estações da Linha 1 até chegar ao destino final.
> 
> Outro problema criado pelo trajeto imposto pelo governo estadual será a interdição da estação General Osório. Como não foi construída para ser uma estação de transferência, ela precisará ser fechada para as obras de ampliação. "O metrô, por sua complexidade e custos elevados, não admite erros", disse o engenheiro Fernando Mac Dowell em entrevista dada à VEJA Rio em agosto. Fernando também criticou o início das obras antes que se saiba que local da Gávea abrigará a estação. Para piorar a situação, o cronograma está apertado. A previsão inicial é de que todo o sistema estaria pronto em dezembro de 2015. Mas o secretário estadual de transportes, Júlio Lopes, admitiu que dificilmente a estação Gávea ficará pronta na data prevista.
> 
> Além do metrô, outras obras prometidas para a Copa e as Olímpiadas podem estourar o cronograma. Confira quais são elas aqui.


----------



## Marcelo Bahia

Congratulations for Ceará State!! There is a RV line at Juazeiro do Norte City. 

Your own RVM.:banana:

Good news!


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - to start testing in December 2011 and passenger operations by April, 2012.



tonyssa said:


> *METRÔ DE SALVADOR VAI INICIAR TESTES​*
> 
> 
> 
> Os seis primeiros quilômetros do metrô de Salvador, chamados de primeiro trecho, parecem ter, enfim, após onze anos de obras e mais de R$ 1 bilhão em investimentos uma data para o início de funcionamento. Segundo o secretário da Casa Civil da capital baiana, João Leão, os testes com o equipamento começam em dezembro e a operação será aberta à população em abril.
> 
> Para que o cronograma seja cumprido, porém, ainda faltam cerca de R$ 315 milhões em investimentos. A novela em torno do início da operação do metrô em Salvador já dura cinco anos. No início deste ano, o prefeito João Henrique Carneiro havia praticamente desistido de inaugurar a obra em sua gestão.
> 
> O motivo era que, apesar de locomotivas e vagões estarem sobre os trilhos desde o ano passado - e já precisando de manutenção - e de as estações estarem em fase de acabamento, não havia quem se dispusesse a operar o equipamento, por falta de demanda para o pequeno trecho construído, o que tornaria inviável seu uso comercial, mesmo com subsídios governamentais.
> 
> Em junho, o governo da Bahia apresentou seu projeto de mobilidade urbana para a Copa de 2014, incluindo a construção de 22 quilômetros a mais de metrô, ligando o município vizinho de Lauro de Freitas, onde fica o aeroporto, à Rótula do Abacaxi, principal entroncamento viário de Salvador e fim da linha do primeiro trecho do metrô. O custo estimado da obra é de R$1,6 bilhão.
> 
> O projeto final da proposta deve ser apresentado em novembro, quando também se espera que seja aberto o edital para a parceria público-privada (PPP) para a operação.
> 
> http://www.bahiaeconomica.com.br/noticia/37704,metro-de-salvador-vai-iniciar-testes.html


----------



## mopc

New busses for *Joinville*, Santa Cataria state.


----------



## mopc

*Cascavel*, Paraná state - articulated bus


----------



## mopc

*Manaus *- 70 new NeoBus Mega BRT vehicles




Manaus.ASB said:


> Os Neobus modelo Mega BRT ainda não chegaram. Segue as imagens de alguns deles saindo da fábrica em Caxias do Sul e alguns outros já a caminho de Manaus.
> 
> *Caxias do Sul - RS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Porto Velho - RO última parada antes de seguirem pra Manaus.*


----------



## mopc

*Rio BRT* - Transcarioca video






Pics:




mironga_110 said:


> ^^
> Estou em dúvida , será este modelo de BRT acima ??? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ou será este modelo de articulado abaixo ???


----------



## trainrover

:yawn:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Guanabara Bay Crossing*

New boats for Rio


----------



## trainrover

Its hull makes it look speedy. Is it :?


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Aeromovel *(compressed air monorail) news: 

T'Trans awarded bid to build Aeromovel monorail



Tiago Costa said:


> *T’Trans fará veículos do Aeromóvel de Porto Alegre*
> 
> _02/02/2011_
> 
> A T’Trans Sistema de Transporte S/A venceu a licitação para fornecer dois veículos para o linha do Aeromóvel de Porto Alegre, que ligará a Linha 1 da Trensurb ao novo terminal de passageiros do Aeroporto Internacional Salgado Filho. A empresa foi a única a apresentar proposta, no valor de R$ 2,8 milhões para a fabricação dos veículos - um com capacidade para 150 e outro para 300 passageiros.
> 
> Além da fabricação, estão incluídos na licitação os serviços de engenharia, suprimentos, montagem, instalações e transporte. O prazo para conclusão dos serviços é de seis meses, a partir da assinatura do contrato.
> 
> O Aeromóvel é um sistema desenvolvido pelo Grupo Coester, de São Leopoldo (RS), que funciona em via elevada e utiliza propulsão pneumática - o ar é soprado por ventiladores industriais de alta eficiência energética, por meio de um duto localizado dentro da via elevada. O vento empurra uma aleta (semelhante a uma vela de barco) fixada por uma haste ao veículo, que se movimenta sobre rodas de aço em trilhos. A T’Trans terá como modelo o protótipo construído pela Coester no ano passado.
> 
> A Construtora Premold será a responsável pela execução das obras civis da via elevada do Aeromóvel, que terá 944 metros e duas estações. O projeto está orçado em R$ 29,8 milhões e é uma ampliação do uso da tecnologia da Coester, que conta com outros dois sistemas em operação - um em Porto Alegre e outro em Jacarta, na Indonésia.
> 
> Fonte: Revista Ferroviária - Notícias







Timbu said:


> Já foi postado aqui a apresentação do Aeromóvel com a capa abaixo?
> 
> _"Aeromovel starts to gain shape in the city"_





rfavero said:


> *Aeromóvel começa a ganhar forma na capital gaúcha*
> 
> 16/08/2011 - Jornal do Comércio
> 
> Por volta das 12h40min de ontem, o ministro das Cidades, Mário Negromonte, acionou a primeira perfuratriz que vai trabalhar na construção da via elevada do aeromóvel. A expectativa é que até o final do ano a estrutura e a instalação dos trilhos estejam prontas, para que os primeiros testes possam ser feitos já no início de 2012.
> 
> O aeromóvel percorrerá uma distância de 998 metros, entre a estação Aeroporto do Trensurb e o terminal 1 do Aeroporto Internacional Salgado Filho, usando um sistema de veículos leves, não tripulados, que se moverão com propulsão pneumática. Neste sistema, o ar é soprado por ventiladores centrífugos industriais de alta eficiência energética através de um duto localizado dentro da via elevada. O vento empurra uma aleta e o trem se movimenta sobre rodas de aço, apoiadas em trilhos guia.
> 
> Em seu discurso, na solenidade que antecedeu o começo oficial da obra, Negromonte afirmou que o conjunto de soluções incluído no projeto de construção do aeromóvel foi decisivo para a aprovação e a liberação dos recursos que somam quase R$ 30 milhões. “Devemos comemorar o uso de uma tecnologia genuinamente gaúcha, que vai permitir que a integração com outros modais viários seja feita com uma tarifa baixa e não subsidiada”, destacou ele. O trajeto do aeromóvel deve ser feito em 90 segundos.
> 
> Dois veículos irão operar o trecho, um com capacidade para 150 passageiros e outro com espaço para 300. Segundo os cálculos da Trensurb, o sistema atenderá a um fluxo de 7 mil passageiros por dia e não terá custo adicional para a integração com o trem metropolitano.
> 
> O diretor-presidente da Trensurb, Humberto Kasper, ressaltou a economia de energia representada pela adoção do aeromóvel. Segundo ele, o veículo em construção demanda 32 watts por hora para transportar cada passageiro. Os ônibus usam 80 watts, os trens elétricos, 108 watts, e os automóveis, 198 watts. “Temos, ainda, o baixo custo de implantação, estimado em US$ 18 milhões por quilômetro, isso deve fazer com que a obra em Porto Alegre sirva de modelo para muitos outros lugares do mundo”, disse.
> 
> Kasper detalhou, ainda, que as obras dentro da estação Aeroporto já começaram e que os pilares pré-moldados também já estão prontos, o que tornará a execução muito rápida. “Provavelmente essa será a primeira obra do PAC relacionada à Copa do Mundo a ser concluída na Capital”, observou.
> 
> O prefeito de Porto Alegre, José Fortunati, ressaltou que a obra foi apontada, junto à construção do metrô, como fundamental para a preparação da cidade como sede da Copa do Mundo de 2014. A tecnologia que será usada no aeromóvel foi desenvolvida pela empresa gaúcha Coester, um aprimoramento da ideia que surgiu na década de 1960.
> 
> http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.br/index.asp?InCdEditoria=2&InCdMateria=13772&DtDataINI=&DtDataFIN=&TxBusca=&pagina=




2nd line proposed



Sniper said:


> Sobre o aeromóvel do Centro:
> 
> *PORTO ALEGRE TERÁ LINHA DO AEROMÓVEL COM 7,2 KM JUNTO À ORLA*
> 
> Link para notícia: blog do Porto Imagem


----------



## trainrover

mopc said:


>


:sly:




trainrover said:


> Its hull makes it look speedy. Is it :?


Well?


----------



## mopc

I don't know, frankly.


----------



## trainrover

Its hull makes me think of a flying cat :dunno:


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza metro* - tracks to be liberated for train tests this month




fsaulop said:


> *Metrô: Vias no Centro terão acesso liberado em dezembro*
> 
> A Companhia Cearense de Transportes Metropolitanos (Metrofor) irá liberar o acesso da rua Castro e Silva e av. Tristão Gonçalves, no Centro, até o dia 15 de dezembro. As obras de implantação do metrô na área já foram concluídas. No momento, está sendo finalizada uma obra de esgotamento sanitário cujo prazo é até o dia 15.
> 
> O trecho no cruzamento das ruas está interditado desde junho de 2009 para as obras de implantação do metrô de Fortaleza. No local, havia uma passagem para o material utilizado na obra do túnel. Com a implantação do metrô, a rede de esgotamento sanitário precisou ser adaptada. Até o momento, já foram concluídas 95% das obras civis da linha Sul, que ligará o Centro de Fortaleza à Pacatuba. São 24,1 km de extensão em via dupla, sendo 18 km de superfície, 3,9 km subterrâneo e 2,2 km em elevado.
> 
> A obra está recebendo um investimento total de R$ 1,705 bilhão. A previsão é que as obras civis sejam finalizadas até o fim deste ano. Até o fim de 2012, devem ter início os testes com passageiros e a operação comercial. Em 2013, serão feitos os ajustes finais.
> 
> Os dois primeiros trens italianos que vão operar na Linha Sul já estão no Ceará. Os trens foram testados no primeiro semestre de 2011 e foram interrompidos em agosto para que fossem feitas correções detectadas na primeira fase de testes. Estas correções estão sendo incorporadas pela fabrica, na Itália, aos demais trens. Com os ajustes efetuados, os testes retornam em janeiro de 2012.
> 
> Além dos dois primeiros trens, outros seis devem chegar a Fortaleza até fevereiro do ano que vem. Os trens fazem parte de um total de 20 que formarão dez composições de 80 metros, cada. Estão sendo executadas 18 novas estações: Carlito Benevides (antiga Vila das Flores); Jereissati; Maracanaú; Virgílio Távora (antiga Novo Maracanaú); Rachel de Queiroz (antiga Pajuçara); Alto Alegre; Aracapé; Esperança (antiga Conjunto Esperança); Mondubim; Manoel Sátiro; Vila Pery; Parangaba; Couto Fernandes, Porangabussu; Benfica; São Benedito; José de Alencar (antiga Lagoinha); Central – Xico da Silva (antiga João Felipe).
> 
> O Governo do Estado conseguiu a inclusão de mais duas estações no cronograma de obras: Juscelino Kubitschek e Padre Cícero. As duas estações já estavam previstas desde a concepção original da Linha Sul, mas com o Plano de Mobilidade Urbana gerado pela Copa do Mundo da Fifa em 2014, suas implantações foram antecipadas. Com isso, a Linha Sul do Metrô de Fortaleza, que liga Pacatuba ao Centro de Fortaleza, terá ao todo 20 estações.
> 
> A implantação do metrô de Fortaleza é considerada a maior obra estruturante da capital. A expectativa é que o metrô solucione um dos grandes problemas da cidade, que é o ordenamento de seu trânsito. A necessidade de se aumentar a oferta de transporte público de qualidade em substituição aos carros de passeio tem sido um dos objetivos de governos para desafogar as vias e melhorar a mobilidade urbana.
> 
> A Companhia Cearense de Transportes Metropolitanos – Metrofor assumiu esse desafio ao desenvolver obras metroferroviárias que visam à modernização desse sistema de transporte. Ao dotar Fortaleza e cidades do Interior do Ceará desses modais, o Governo do Estado está investindo também na melhoria da qualidade de vida de todos os cearenses.
> 
> http://www.ceara.gov.br/sala-de-imp...s-no-centro-terao-acesso-liberado-em-dezembro


----------



## IanCleverly

xrtn2 said:


>


What's the top white flowing part that hangs over the front window - some A/C unit?


----------



## mopc

*Manaus *- new articulated buses



Manaus.ASB said:


> ^^
> 
> Sujos chegam sim, mas acabados!!? Não mesmo. É claro que devido a distancia da fábrica até Manaus, eles passam por alguma revisão, ajustes, etc!
> 
> Alguns já estão rodando por aqui em Manaus.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo* - new trolleybus


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro* - new funds approved for extensions - system expected operational in 2012



fsaulop said:


> *CE: emendas elevam orçamento em R$ 250 mi*
> 
> *Bancada federal cearense apresenta 16 emendas ao orçamento da União para 2012 à Comissão Mista*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sem previsão para início das obras, trecho entre Maracanaú e Maranguape ganha verba extra de R$ 6 mi
> FOTO: JOSÉ LEOMAR*
> 
> Previsto desde 2007, dentro do projeto inicial do metrô que liga Fortaleza às cidades da Região Metropolitana, o *trecho Maracanaú-Maranguape* teve sua execução reforçada em uma das 16 emendas sugeridas pela bancada federal cearense ao orçamento da União para 2012. Elas foram levadas, ontem, à apreciação dos relatores setoriais da Comissão Mista de Orçamento, Fazenda e Desenvolvimento e representaram um incremento de cerca de R$ 250 milhões sobre o total de empreendimentos em curso no Estado.
> 
> O documento não dá previsão para o início das obras, mas estabelece verba extra para o projeto, que está contemplado dentro da sugestão ao orçamento titulada "Ações de Infraestrutura Urbana em Fortaleza - Empreendimento de Desenvolvimento Urbano (de custo global igual ou superior a R$ 30 milhões)", no valor adicional de R$ 6 milhões. "No primeiro planejamento, a realização do metrô entre Maracanaú e Maranguape já ficou aprovado. E, agora, garantimos que o governo pode, assim que concluir o trecho até Maracanaú, iniciar o de Maranguape", contou o representante cearense na Comissão, o deputado federal Raimundo Gomes de Matos.
> 
> http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/materia.asp?codigo=1082735


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte metro *train seen from passenger train.


----------



## mopc

IanCleverly said:


> What's the top white flowing part that hangs over the front window - some A/C unit?


No, in the Brazilian forums they say it is the radiator of the engine, which is located laterally in the lower part of the bus.


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza metro* - streets closed for works now reopened, construction nearing completion



fsaulop said:


> *Trecho no Centro liberado após dois anos*
> 
> *Cruzamento da rua Castro e Silva e avenida Tristão Gonçalves deve ser liberado até sexta-feira*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois de dois anos e meio interditado para a realização de obras de implantação do Metrô de Fortaleza, o cruzamento da rua Castro e Silva e da avenida Tristão Gonçalves, no Centro, será liberado. A previsão é de que até sexta-feira as vias já estejam prontas, aguardando apenas a sinalização de trânsito.
> 
> A reclamação de quem frequenta a área é constante. O empresário Roosvelt Loureiro diz que já teve prejuízos por conta da obra. “Está nos atrapalhando muito. Funcionários e clientes têm dificuldade de chegar aqui. Tivemos uma grande queda no faturamento”.
> 
> “A liberação desse trecho é um sinal do avanço das obras”, aponta Fernando Mota, assessor da presidência da Companhia Cearense de Transportes Metropolitanos (Metrofor). A companhia será responsável pela reorganização e implantação da sinalização de trânsito, que deve ser aprovada pela Autarquia Municipal de Trânsito, Serviços Públicos e de Cidadania de Fortaleza (AMC). Segundo a autarquia, porém, o projeto ainda não foi recebido para análise, e o trâmite dura, em média, 15 dias para ser concluído.
> 
> Nesta última semana, está sendo realizado o nivelamento e o asfaltamento das duas vias, que será concluído sexta-feira. De acordo com Fernando, o cronograma das obras foi seguido corretamente. “Houve uma grande tentativa de reduzir os transtornos”. No local, segundo ele, havia uma passagem para o material utilizado na obra do túnel.
> 
> Foi necessário um remanejamento da rede de água e esgoto, que estava impedindo a implantação do metrô. De acordo com a Companhia de Água e Esgoto do Ceará (Cagece), a rede de água já voltou à normalidade e a de esgoto será concluída no dia 15, data máxima prevista.
> 
> Com a liberação do cruzamento, o Metrô de Fortaleza chega à marca de 95% das obras civis da Linha Sul concluídas.
> 
> http://www.opovo.com.br/app/opovo/f...recho-no-centro-liberado-apos-dois-anos.shtml


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro* - Tender for tunneling machine procurement to take place in March (East Line - fully underground).



fsaulop said:


> *Linha Leste: Edital para aquisição de tuneladoras sai em março*
> 
> A Secretaria da Infraestrutura do Estado (Seinfra) lançará, até o final deste mês, edital para aquisição de quatro tuneladoras destinadas à construção da linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza. Segundo o secretário Adail Fontenele o edital visa a aquisição de quatro tuneladoras (“tatuzões”) e a expectativa é de que empresas de todo o mundo participem do processo. A nova linha será operada pela Companhia Cearense de Transportes Metropolitanos.
> 
> Antes de anunciar as características das máquinas que melhor se adequam à futura Linha Leste, o governador Cid Gomes, o secretário Adail Fontenele, e o presidente do Metrô de Fortaleza, Rômulo Fortes, visitaram fabricantes e conheceram os equipamentos em pleno uso em países como Canadá, Alemanha, Estados Unidos e Espanha.
> 
> O valor total da obra é de aproximadamente R$ 3,3 bilhões. Mais da metade dos recursos, R$ 2 bilhões, já estão garantidos, sendo R$ 1 bilhão do tesouro da União e outro R$ 1 bilhão de empréstimo junto ao Governo Federal. O anúncio foi feito pela presidenta Dilma Rousseff durante visita às obras da linha Sul do metrô, no dia 27 de fevereiro.
> 
> Pelo projeto serão construídas onze estações: Estação da Sé, Luiza Távora, Colégio Militar, Nunes Valente, Leonardo Mota, Papicu, HGF, Cidade 2000, Bárbara de Alencar, CEC e Edson Queiroz. Além dessas, haverá integração com as linhas Oeste e Sul na estação central Chico da Silva, totalizando doze. A distância entre cada estação será de aproximadamente 900 metros.
> 
> A Seinfra é o órgão responsável pelo pedido de licenciamento da obra junto à Semace, que terá a maior parte de seu traçado de 12,4 quilômetros de extensão subterrâneo. Uma vez concluída, seus 20 trens elétricos levarão aproximadamente 400 mil pessoas, em um processo de integração com as linhas Sul, Oeste, ramal Parangaba-Mucuripe e terminais de ônibus. O objetivo da construção de uma linha subterrânea é causar o menor impacto ao já complicado sistema de mobilidade de algumas vias, especialmente da avenida Santos Dumont, a qual o metrô acompanhará boa parte de seu traçado.
> 
> *Conheça a máquina*
> 
> -No caso da linha de Fortaleza a máquina terá seis metros e noventa e cinco centímetros de diâmetro.
> 
> -O impacto das obras de escavação com este equipamento é praticamente nulo, ou seja, a população a construção do túnel, que terá entre 15 e 30 metros de profundidade.
> 
> -Para a retirada do material a tuneladora, também conhecida como “shield” e, no jargão técnico, “tatuzão”, vai escavando o solo, misturando-o a uma espuma biodegradável. Todo o material é levado à superfície utilizando uma correia transportadora.
> 
> -Cada máquina abre 16 metros de túnel por dia, parando somente um dia na semana para manutenção.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ceara.gov.br/component/content/article/5425/5425


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo*

TV story on Sao Paulo' system problems and solutions

http://g1.globo.com/videos/sao-paul...-trilhos-penalizam-a-populacao-em-sp/1865366/


----------



## mopc

First page (post 20) updated with Sao Paulo maps.


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza metro *- Maracanaú works to be completed by April. On October 15, 2012 (this year) tests with passengers will start.



fsaulop said:


> *Linha Sul: obras civis em Maracanaú serão concluídas em abril*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Companhia Cearense de Transportes Metropolitanos (Metrofor) finaliza, em abril, as obras civis da Linha Sul no município de Maracanaú, na Região Metropolitana de Fortaleza. A última obra a ser executada é a passagem inferior para pedestres na rua Ouro Branco. Com essa passagem, os pedestres passam a ter onze opções de travessia ao longo do município. Para carros, ficam sete opções. A distância entre elas varia de 261 metros (em área urbana) a 1.367 metros (em área industrial).
> 
> A finalização das obras civis na região, em abril, irá permitir o metrô de Fortaleza fazer o *trecho de Maracanaú a Parangaba a partir de 15 de junho*. A operação assistida, com a participação de passageiros, serve para testar o metrô e sincronizar todos os equipamentos. “O metrô vai sair de Maracanaú e irá parar na estação Parangaba. Esses testes servirão para fazer quaisquer ajustes necessários”, afirma Rômulo Fortes, presidente do Metrofor. *A partir de 15 de outubro deste ano será iniciada a segunda fase de testes com passageiros. Nesta fase, as composições passarão por todas as 18 estações da linha Sul do metrô*.
> 
> *Distância entre os acessos para moradores na linha Sul, em Maracanaú.*
> Viaduto ferroviário Waldemar de Lima ---284m---Estação Jereissati---261m---Viaduto rodoviário Av. Antônio Justa---420m---Passagem da rua 13 de Maio---403m---Estação Maracanaú---441m---Viaduto Rodoviário Rua Oriente---436m---Passagem inferior rua Ouro Branco (em obras)---351m---Viaduto ferroviário rua do Contorno DIF---1.367m---Estação Rachel de Queiroz---782m---Viaduto Rodoviário av. do Contorno---707m---Viaduto do Anel Viário.
> 
> *Linha Sul*
> 
> A Linha Sul, que está sendo concluída pelo Metrofor, irá ligar Fortaleza a Pacatuba. São 24,1 km de extensão em via dupla, sendo 18 km de superfície, 3,9 km subterrâneo e 2,2 km em elevado.
> 
> Esta linha irá receber um total de 20 trens que formarão dez composições de 80 metros, cada. Estão sendo finalizadas 18 novas estações: Carlito Benevides (antiga Vila das Flores); Jereissati; Maracanaú; Virgílio Távora (antiga Novo Maracanaú); Rachel de Queiroz (antiga Pajuçara); Alto Alegre; Aracapé; Esperança (antiga Conjunto Esperança); Mondubim; Manoel Sátiro; Vila Pery; Parangaba; Couto Fernandes, Porangabussu; Benfica; São Benedito; José de Alencar (antiga Lagoinha); Central – Chico da Silva (antiga João Felipe).
> 
> Além dessas 18 estações, o Governo do Estado conseguiu a inclusão de mais duas estações no cronograma de obras: Juscelino Kubitschek e Padre Cícero. As duas estações já estavam previstas desde a concepção original da Linha Sul, mas com o Plano de Mobilidade Urbana gerado pela Copa do Mundo da Fifa em 2014, suas implantações foram antecipadas. Com isso, a Linha Sul do Metrô de Fortaleza, que liga Pacatuba ao Centro de Fortaleza, terá ao todo 20 estações.
> A obra está recebendo um investimento total de R$ 1,705 bilhão. Em 2013, serão feitos os ajustes finais para início da operação comercial. A expectativa é transportar 350 mil passageiros por dia, com a integração plena com os terminais de ônibus.
> 
> A implantação do metrô de Fortaleza é considerada a maior obra estruturante da capital. A expectativa é que o metrô solucione um dos grandes problemas da cidade, que é o ordenamento de seu trânsito. A necessidade de se aumentar a oferta de transporte público de qualidade em substituição aos carros de passeio tem sido um dos objetivos de governos para desafogar as vias e melhorar a mobilidade urbana.
> 
> http://www.ceara.gov.br/sala-de-imp...-civis-em-maracanau-serao-concluidas-em-abril


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Olympic BRTs *- construction update




sharles38 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Rio BRT* - future vehicles


----------



## mopc

*Rio BRTs* - news



conrado.rio said:


> *Túnel da Grota Funda: um modelo de tecnologia*
> 
> Ligação entre os bairros do Recreio e de Guaratiba, a ‘estrela da Transoeste’ está 80% concluída e já nascerá como o túnel mais moderno da história da cidade, com sistema à prova de apagões, prevenção contra incêndios e acabamento com padrão europeu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falta pouco para a conclusão de uma das maiores intervenções urbanas da cidade do Rio nas últimas décadas. Em fase de acabamento, o Túnel da Grota Funda está bem próximo da configuração visual que deverá ter depois de pronto. E já mostra as inovações tecnológicas que nenhum túnel carioca possui.
> 
> Ao todo, o túnel terá 1.100 metros de extensão e será o primeiro adaptado às diretrizes de segurança da ABNT (Associação Brasileira de Normas Técnicas). Ele é encarado como ‘a estrela da Transoeste’, de acordo com o engenheiro Alexandre Risso, responsável pelas obras da via que ligará a Barra da Tijuca a Santa Cruz e Campo Grande.
> 
> – Nos emboques do Recreio e de Guaratiba haverá telas de proteção para que em caso de chuva e desmoronamento, as entradas do túnel não sejam fechadas, como ocorreu no Túnel Rebouças há alguns anos – explica Risso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Os trabalhos em fase de acabamento de uma das galerias: construção está 80% concluída
> 
> Cada lado do túnel também contará com uma subestação de controle e segurança, que irá monitorá-lo 24 horas por dia. As duas terão gerador próprio e uma área para apoio técnico das equipes de socorro do túnel.
> 
> Também já estão sendo instalados os hidrantes para combate a incêndios e as bandejas galvanizadas de sustentação dos sistemas elétrico e de iluminação. E um toque a mais de modernidade da obra: a instalação dos painéis laterais, que serão pintados com tintas importadas da Suíça e usadas em todos os túneis europeus.
> 
> – As tintas são de fácil limpeza e ajudam na iluminação, garantindo assim segurança e qualidade de primeiro nível. A iluminação é em LED, uma novidade nos túneis do Rio de Janeiro – detalha o engenheiro.
> 
> Com aproximadamente 80% da obra já executados, a fase atual é de implantação da tecnologia necessária para tornar o Túnel da Grota Funda um modelo. *Num trecho, já é possível ver as pequenas muretas segregadoras para as faixas do sistema BRT (Bus Rapid Transit), por onde passarão os ônibus Ligeirões.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Print do vídeo mostrando o segregador
> 
> – Hoje nós temos feito alguns trabalhos de melhorias nos túneis existentes, fazendo alguns revestimentos e mudanças de iluminação. Mas esse aqui já nasceu correto, ele será o túnel-modelo para os futuros túneis e o aprimoramento dos já existentes na cidade – conclui Risso.
> 
> Fonte: CidadeOlímpica.com
> 
> Alexandre Risso, engenheiro da S.M.O; afirma no vídeo que o asfalto terá coloração vermelha.


----------



## mopc

*Florianopolis *- new bus


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - Changes to Santos avenue layout planned - consstruction to start in a few months.




Urbano Santista said:


> _*Linha do VLT vai alterar rotina viária da Avenida Conselheiro Nébia*s
> 
> Passagem do modal por toda a extremidade da via trará modificações no tráfego de veículos e nas linhas de ônibus que usualmente utilizam a avenida para ligação com o Centro. Conheça o projeto funcional para o VLT no local.
> 
> Uma das vias mais movimentadas da Cidade, onde circulam diariamente cerca de 10 mil veículos nos sentidos Praia-Centro e Centro-Praia, a Avenida Conselheiro Nébias sofrerá alterações significativas com o advento do Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos (VLT). Conforme anúncio do governador Geraldo Alckmin em agosto do ano passado, o modal terá seu troncal prioritário — do Canal dos Barreiros, em São Vicente, ao Porto de Santos — expandido a partir do encontro das avenidas Francisco Glicério e Afonso Pena, alongando-se por toda a Conselheiro e pela Rua João Pessoa até chegar ao Valongo. A obra ainda não tem data para iniciar, mas estima-se que em 2014, paralelamente ao troncal prioritário, já entre em operação experimental.
> 
> O Boqnews teve acesso ao projeto funcional da "nova" Conselheiro Nébias, desenvolvido pela Companhia de Engenharia e Tráfego (CET). A via continuará com duas faixas de circulação, mas passará a ter estacionamento proibido nas laterais. Já no trecho que se estenderá entre a ruas Bittencourt e João Pessoa — onde a avenida tem apenas o sentido Centro — só haverá passagem para o VLT. A exceção será para veículos que precisem acessar aos estabelecimentos da via naquele trecho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em contrapartida, de acordo com o presidente da CET, Rogério Crantschaninov, haverá um projeto de reurbanização em quatro vias paralelas à Conselheiro (Avenida Washington Luiz e ruas da Constituição/Luiz de Camões, Campos Melo e Silva Jardim) para atender ao tráfego que usava a avenida como eixo único em direção ao Centro. "Haverá melhoria nas condições de circulação de veículos nestas ruas. As calçadas são bem largas e generosas. Elas poderão eventualmente ser estreitadas", explica. "As intervenções nesses locais serão estudadas com o consórcio que cuidará da construção do projeto", completa.
> 
> Crantschaninov não descarta que em alguma dessas vias a faixa de estacionamento também possa ser retirada, mas garante que isso ainda será analisado. De qualquer forma, já foi levantada a possiblidade da criação de áreas próximas às estações do VLT para estacionamentos de veículos. "A ideia é que a pessoa se desloque até essa área, estacione o carro, prossiga com a viagem pelo VLT e, quando retornar ao ponto de partida, use seu veículo e volte para casa. É uma possibilidade. Mas é importante lembrar que a redução de vagas de estacionamento nas ruas é uma tendência não só pelo VLT. É algo inclusive previsto na Lei Federal de Mobilidade Urbana", explica o presidente da CET.
> 
> Ônibus: linhas terão alterações
> 
> Outro segmento que terá reflexos das alterações na Avenida Conselheiro Nébias em virtude do VLT é o do transporte público por meio de ônibus — seja municipal ou intermunicipal. "Uma das premissas é que dois modais semelhantes não concorram entre si. Então, certamente haverá uma redução de linhas circulando na Conselheiro Nébias", avisa Rogério Crantschaninov. Hoje rodam no trecho Conselheiro-Centro 12 linhas de ônibus municipais (4, 7, 10, 13, 19, 40, 77,80, 100, 154, 155 e 184), duas do transporte seletivo (202 e 205) e quatro linhas intermunicipais (1, 2, 934 e 934X) com destino a São Vicente e Praia Grande. "As linhas atuais serão alteradas para que alimentem o VLT", complementa.
> 
> Um exemplo está no passageiro que deseja ir da Ponta da Praia ao Centro. "Ele pode chegar em qualquer estação de embarque do trecho prioritário do VLT, desembarcar na estação da Conselheiro e embarcar no trem sentido Centro como se faz no metrô, sem cobrança de tarifa adicional", explica. "Está também em contratação um estudo de atualização da pesquisa Origem-Destino de 2007, para identificar os melhores pontos para integração dos módulos e embarque", completa Crantschaninov, que garante que a necessidade de adaptação não trará problemas nos contratos firmados com a Piracicabana (coletivo) e Viação Guaiúba (seletivo): "O contrato prevê a integração do sistema municipal ao metropolitano".
> 
> Glicério: troca de faixas
> 
> Outro trecho onde o VLT passará e que provocará alterações viárias será o da Avenida Francisco Glicério próximo à esquina do Canal 1 (Avenida Pinheiro Machado) até a Rua Oswaldo Cruz. No local, a pista que hoje segue no sentido Afonso Pena-Canal 1 trocará de lado com a linha férrea — hoje pertencente à EMTU. A mudança se dará por duas razões. "Desta forma, o VLT poderá aproveitar o mesmo tempo semafórico dos veículos, sem que se repita a passagem dos trens de carga no passado, cujo tempo semafórico era diferente e parava o trânsito. Além disso, quebra-se uma barreira que havia entre os bairros, principalmente ao norte, que eram isolados pela linha férrea e agora terão acesso direto à Glicério. Isso vai oxigenar esses bairros", explica Crantschaninov.
> 
> As alterações dizem respeito ao trecho prioritário do VLT, cujas obras devem se iniciar em setembro (em São Vicente, elas já começam em junho). Contudo, algumas vias cortadas pela linha férrea passam por um processo de reurbanização — casos das ruas Visconde de Faria e Visconde de Cairu, ambas no Campo Grande, que serão ligadas, respectivamente, às ruas Rio Grande do Norte e Paraíba. Também de acordo com o presidente da CET, construções que hoje estão presentes na área pela qual passará o VLT, como o Clube de Bocha Orquidário, a sede da Sociedade de Melhoramentos do Campo Grande e o batalhão de Polícia Militar serão remanejadas. Crantschaninov ainda indica que até meados de maio haverá implantação de nova sinalização, mão-única e nova semaforização naquela região.
> 
> Confira abaixo as estações previstas no projeto funcional da CET para a passagem do VLT na Conselheiro Nébias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> http://www.boqnews.com/ultimas_texto.php?cod=11913#


----------



## mopc

*Rio Olympic Transit Projects Overview*


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Supervia Suburban Rail*

Modernized train with a/c 














































by  André Vasconcellos


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRT *- Transcarioca video

35667599


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro* - auction to purchase tunneling machine will take place this April (2012)



fsaulop said:


> *Pregão para aquisição de tuneladoras será em abril*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Será publicado no Diário Oficial do Estado desta sexta-feira (30), o edital de licitação para aquisição de quatro tuneladoras na modalidade pregão presencial a ser realizado no dia 24 de abril. Os equipamentos serão utilizados na construção da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza, com mais de 12 quilômetros de túneis que ligarão o Centro ao Papicu, Centro de Eventos do Ceará e Fórum Clóvis Bevilacqua, dentre outros locais.
> 
> O edital contendo as características será disponibilizado no site www.portalcompras.ce.gov.br. A expectativa é que várias empresas construtoras das tuneladoras do tipo EPB (Earth Pressure Balanced) participem do pregão do tipo menor preço. Conforme o cronograma do Governo do Estado a empresa será contratada a partir de maio, quando ela terá 20 meses a contar da ordem de serviço para entregar os equipamentos.
> 
> Antes de anunciar as características dos “shields”, também conhecidos como “tatuzões”, que melhor se adequam à futura Linha Leste, o governador Cid Gomes, o secretário Adail Fontenele, o presidente do Metrô de Fortaleza, Rômulo Fortes, e demais técnicos, visitaram fabricantes e conheceram os equipamentos em pleno uso em países como Canadá, Alemanha, Estados Unidos e Espanha.
> 
> O valor total da obra é de aproximadamente R$ 3,3 bilhões. Mais da metade dos recursos, R$ 2 bilhões, já estão garantidos, sendo R$ 1 bilhão do tesouro da União e outro R$ 1 bilhão de empréstimo junto ao Governo Federal. O anúncio foi feito pela presidente Dilma Rousseff durante visita às obras da linha Sul do metrô, no dia 27 de fevereiro.
> 
> Pelo projeto serão construídas onze estações: Estação da Sé, Luiza Távora, Colégio Militar, Nunes Valente, Leonardo Mota, Papicu, HGF, Cidade 2000, Bárbara de Alencar, CEC e Edson Queiroz. Além dessas, haverá integração com as linhas Oeste e Sul na estação central Chico da Silva, totalizando doze. A distância entre cada estação será de aproximadamente 900 metros.
> 
> A Secretaria da Infraestrutura é o órgão responsável pelo pedido de licenciamento da obra junto à Semace, que terá a maior parte de seu traçado de 12,4 quilômetros de extensão subterrâneo. Uma vez concluída, seus 20 trens elétricos levarão aproximadamente 400 mil pessoas, em um processo de integração com as linhas Sul, Oeste, ramal Parangaba-Mucuripe e terminais de ônibus. O objetivo da construção de uma linha subterrânea é causar o menor impacto ao já complicado sistema de mobilidade de algumas vias, especialmente da avenida Santos Dumont, a qual o metrô acompanhará boa parte de seu traçado.
> 
> *Saiba mais*
> 
> Além das tuneladoras o edital também prevê a aquisição de outros itens, como correias transportadoras, responsáveis pela retirada do material, uma mistura de solo e espuma biodegradável utilizada para facilitar o transporte do material e evitar o surgimento de poeira.
> Os shields, em sua fabricação levam em conta, entre outras características, o tipo de solo a ser perfurado. No caso da linha de Fortaleza a máquina terá seis metros e noventa e cinco centímetros de diâmetro. O impacto das obras de escavação com este equipamento é praticamente nulo, ou seja, a população a construção do túnel, que terá entre 15 e 30 metros de profundidade.
> 
> - Cada máquina abre 16 metros de túnel por dia, parando somente um dia na semana para manutenção.
> 
> http://www.ceara.gov.br/sala-de-imp...o-para-aquisicao-de-tuneladoras-sera-em-abril


----------



## mopc

*Cariri Light Rail* turns 2



fsaulop said:


> *Metrô do Cariri completa dois anos de operação*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Metrô do Cariri completou no último dia 1º dois anos de operação com um transporte mensal de mais de 30 mil usuários. De acordo com um projeto da Companhia Cearense de Transportes Metropolitanos (Metrofor), esse número deve crescer ainda mais com a integração entre o Metrô do Cariri e algumas linhas de ônibus intermunicipais. De acordo com o gerente de Controle e Tráfego do Metrofor, Antonio Chalita de Figueiredo, “a integração vai permitir que o usuário do Metrô utilize apenas um bilhete para pegar as linhas integradas de ônibus para continuar seu percurso”, explicou. Ainda segundo Antônio Chalita, a integração será tarifária, operacional, temporal e física. "Com isso prevemos que haverá um incremento em torno de 20% a 30% de passageiros no sistema", avalia. A integração está prevista para começar no início de 2012.
> 
> O Metrô do Cariri também está ganhando sua nona estação e uma nova composição. O VLT 3, que já realizou os testes necessários, inicia sua operação nesta quarta-feira (07). A terceira composição dará mais confiabilidade ao sistema, pois irá substituir as outras composições em caso de parada para manutenção. A nova estação ficará em frente à escola técnica no Antônio Vieira. Atualmente, estão em funcionamento oito estações: Juazeiro, Teatro, Crato, Fátima, São Pedro, São José, Muriti e Padre Cícero.
> 
> Em dois anos de funcionamento, o metrô do Cariri vem se mostrando uma importante ferramenta de fomento para o desenvolvimento da Região do Cariri, já que liga importantes polos geradores de viagens, como universidades, comércio, escolas, indústrias. O metrô do Cariri foi o primeiro projeto do Governo do Ceará de requalificação do transporte ferroviário de passageiros no interior do Estado.
> 
> O Metrô do Cariri significou um avanço na região não somente por ser uma opção de transporte eficiente, seguro e barato - a passagem custa R$ 1,00. O sistema é operado com veículos leves sobe trilhos (VLTs), que estão ganhando o mundo como uma solução inteligente na área de transporte e de menor impacto ambiental. E os VLTs que operam no Cariri ainda usam uma tecnologia local, visto que são fabricados pela Empresa Bom Sinal de Barbalha. A fabricação das composições estimulou a indústria ferroviária nacional, que não produzia novos trens desde a década de 1970.
> 
> Segundo Antonio Chalita de Figueiredo, o Metrô do Cariri trouxe melhorias significativas à qualidade de vida da população da Região. "As pessoas ganharam a opção para se deslocar num transporte barato, seguro, limpo e confortável. Houve ainda a melhoria do entorno das estações criando um ambiente agradável. Nós também ficamos motivados com a alegria nos olhos do povo do Cariri que é um eterno apaixonado pela ferrovia", diz.
> 
> *Operação*
> 
> O Metrô do Cariri opera de segunda a sexta-feira, de 6 horas às 19:20 hs, fazendo um total de 42 viagens/dia. No sábado, ele funciona de 6 horas às 14 horas, com 30 viagens. O percurso Juazeiro do Norte a Crato leva cerca de 40 minutos. Atualmente, são transportados cerca de 1.200 passageiros por dia.
> 
> http://www.ceara.gov.br/sala-de-imp...etro-do-cariri-completa-dois-anos-de-operacao


----------



## mopc

Derailing in the* Brasília Metro*


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro* - Light Rail construction start



luancearachopp said:


> *Obras são iniciadas no Papicu, Bairro de Fátima e Parangaba*
> 
> _Obras do VLT tiveram início com a preparação de três terrenos do ramal
> Parangaba-Mucuripe. Outras duas frentes começam ainda nesta semana_
> 
> 
> Três trechos que darão passagem ao veículo leve sobre trilhos (VLT) da linha Parangaba-Mucuripe começaram a passar por intervenções ontem. As áreas são na Parangaba, próximo à rua Germano Franck, no bairro de Fátima, perto da rotatória da avenida Aguanambi e no Papicu, ao lado do terminal. Outros dois terão os trabalhos iniciados ainda nesta semana, nas avenidas Dom Luís e Pontes Vieira.
> 
> Os pontos escolhidos para o início das obras não abrangem trechos em que são necessárias desapropriações. Segundo o diretor de Desenvolvimento e Tecnologia do Metrofor, Edilson Aragão, para que as obras dos outros trechos também sejam iniciadas, é necessário esperar pela conclusão dos dois conjuntos para onde as famílias serão transferidas. Ele comentou que há muito trabalho a ser feito até chegar às casas, por isso, não haverá atraso no cronograma.
> 
> Os imóveis estão sendo construídos pelo programa Minha Casa, Minha Vida e a previsão inicial de entrega, para pelo menos um dos blocos, é em junho de 2012. Segundo Aragão, a expectativa é de que as negociações avancem quando as famílias virem a qualidade das casas no José Walter e Messejana.
> 
> Para Ercilia Maia, membro do Comitê Popular da Copa e do Movimento dos Conselhos Populares, uma grande preocupação é a ausência de obras de infraestrutura para receber as famílias. Regina Pereira, do Movimento de Luta em Defesa da Moradia, indica que o sentimento é de apreensão, pois o início das obras deve complicar a possibilidade de debate. “Ninguém quer sair do local onde mora há tantas décadas e onde tem laços de amizade”, comentou.
> 
> As frentes de obra que tiveram início ontem farão a limpeza dos terrenos, a locação da via de carga, ou seja, a marcação topográfica dos trilhos existentes nos três locais, a execução da linha de carga definitiva e a marcação da estrutura dos elevados e estações.
> 
> Na Parangaba, a estação é elevada e ficará paralela à do metrô, que deve ser entregue na primeira quinzena deste mês e passa a ser na superfície após a avenida Germano Franck. Na Aguanambi, o trilho voltará a ser elevado e no Papicu será construída uma estação, como explicou o gerente de obras do Metrofor, Gabriel Maia.
> 
> Segundo um dos engenheiros do consórcio responsável pela obra, a fase de limpeza e locação deve durar 15 dias e, em 30 dias, a fundação do elevado da Parangaba deve ser iniciada. A estimativa inicial de finalização do elevado seria de 8 meses.
> 
> ENTENDA A NOTÍCIA
> 
> Considerado pelo Governo do Estado como uma das grandes intervenções estruturantes de mobilidade urbana na capital para a Copa do Mundo de 2014, o ramal Parangaba-Mucuripe do VLT envolve questões polêmicas como as desapropriações e remoções de famílias que moram ao longo do trecho.​
> Fonte: http://www.opovo.com.br/app/opovo/f...-no-papicu-bairro-de-fatima-e-parangaba.shtml


----------



## mopc

*Rio metro* - Uruguai station (u/c), line 1 construction video


----------



## mopc

*Santos Heritage Tramways *- new Italian tram in operation in the city's touristic line






Still:


----------



## mopc

*Recife Light Rail* - final testing phase, commercial operation expected for any time now.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

What an amazing job you've been doing in this thread, mopc! One of the most comprehensive threads I've ever seen! Congratulations!


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - News report on TransOeste's first 24h day, problems with safety and overcrowding

http://globotv.globo.com/rede-globo...erto-na-viagem-da-barra-a-santa-cruz/2012967/


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - pics of new CNR (Changchun Railroad Vehicles) F rolling stock (3000 series)




























by lucasgomes


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Contract for East Line tunneling machine purchase 




Kaique said:


> TATUZÕES 29/06/2012 - 11h23
> 
> Contrato das tuneladoras foi assinado nesta sexta-feira, 29
> *As tuneladoras, mais conhecidas por "tatuzões", deverão escavar os túneis da linha leste do Metrofor*
> 
> No começo da tarde desta sexta-feira, 29, o governador Cid Gomes teve uma reunião fechada com empresários da empresa norte-americana The Robbins Company, que venceu a licitação para produzir quatro tuneladoras para as obras da Linha Leste do metrô de Fortaleza (Metrofor). As máquinas são conhecidas como “tatuzões” e escavam os túneis.
> 
> *Na reunião, foram tratados assuntos relativos à construção de uma fábrica da empresa no Pecém, e o contrato para a construção das tuneladoras foi assinado*. O presidente da Companhia, Lok Whitewater Home, veio pela primeira vez à Fortaleza para apresentar o projeto ao governador Cid Gomes. A assinatuta teve a presença do governador, o presidente e do secretário de Infraestrutura, Adail Fontenel.
> 
> O valor total da Licitação para compra das quatro tuneladoras é de R$ 128,2 milhões. A assinatura do contrato estava prevista para a última terça-feira, 26, mas foi adiada.
> 
> A empresa norte-americana The Robbins Company foi confirmada como ganhadora do processo licitatório na quinta-feira, 14. A decisão foi publicada no Diário Oficial do Estado (DOE) do dia 15 de junho deste ano. Dois dos equipamentos serão construídos no Complexo Industrial e Portuário do Pecém.
> 
> A partir da próxima semana, os representantes irãos se reunir para esturarem o planejamento das obras. *As duas primeiras tuneladoras deverão ser entregues em 10 meses*, a partir da assinatura do contrato. Elas serão fabricadas nos Estados Unidos, mas montadas no Ceará. *As duas últimas devem ser fabricadas e montadas em fábrica a ser construída no Porto Pecém com um investimento de R$ 20 milhões.* A expectativa é de que até 2014 três estações do Metrofor estejam prontas
> 
> Redação O POVO Online


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - TV report on city's bus strike, first days of the metro, how the metro works, etc. The 3rd video shows the trains very well.




Will_NE said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Recife Light Rail* - some pics and videos of the new diesel units



Ap_Recife said:


> O VLT do Recife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tela com informações sobre as estações.





Paulo Magalhães said:


>


PA system:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - new Manguinhos elevated station



Davidsr377 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*General *- "Rio +20 - What is the path to sustainable transportation?



pmoretzs said:


> *Rio+20 no retrovisor: qual é o caminho adiante para o transporte sustentável?*
> 
> By Maria Fernanda Cavalcanti Junho 29, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Diretor da EMBARQ acompanhou jornalistas dos EUA em tour pelo BRT Transoeste, no Rio.
> (Foto: Mariana Gil / EMBARQ Brasil)_
> 
> Este post foi originalmente publicado por Holger Dalkmann, diretor da EMBARQ, no WRI Insights.
> 
> Ao analisarmos a Rio+20, que encerrou na semana passada, podemos dizer com confiança que o transporte se encaminhou para o topo da agenda do desenvolvimento sustentável. É um grande avanço em relação à última conferência de desenvolvimento global, ocorrida há 10 anos em Joanesburgo, quando o transporte, visivelmente, ficou fora da agenda e dos Objetivos de Desenvolvimento do Milênio. Após a Rio+20, o transporte está agora prestes a se tornar uma parte significativa dos Próximos Objetivos para o Desenvolvimento Sustentável, que estão começando a tomar forma como um dos principais resultados da conferência.
> 
> Com o transporte intrinsecamente ligado a tantas megatendências globais hoje – mudanças climáticas, fatalidades no trânsito, crescimento da cidade e do congestionamento, pobreza, e poluição do ar – foi muito bom ver o transporte sustentável, finalmente, incluído nas discussões de desenvolvimento. Aqui estão alguns dos principais resultados para o transporte na Rio +20:
> 
> *Progressos para o Transporte Sustentável*
> 
> 1) O documento final da Rio+20, “O Futuro que Queremos”, contém dois parágrafos sobre o transporte sustentável. Um reconhecimento específico da segurança viária, como parte integrante de um transporte sustentável fornece uma relação futura para a Década de Ação para a Segurança no Trânsito da ONU, que visa estabilizar e reduzir o número de mortes mundiais nas estradas até 2020. O transporte também está incluído no capítulo de cidades sustentáveis​​, reconhecendo a ligação entre o desenvolvimento urbano e o transporte e o papel da caminhada e do ciclismo como formas de mobilidade saudáveis e amigas do meio ambiente. No entanto, o texto não inclui compromissos específicos para implementar iniciativas de transporte sustentável, de modo que essas boas palavras ainda precisam ser traduzidas em ação.
> 
> 2) Nunca antes houve tantos eventos relacionados a transporte em uma conferência internacional de tanta relevância. Na verdade, foram realizados 30 eventos de transporte na Rio+20. Alguns destaques:
> 
> Antes da conferência, o Secretário Geral da ONU, Ban Ki-moon liderou um passeio de bicicleta da ONU em Nova Iorque para promover a bike como um meio de transporte urbano sustentável e de baixo carbono.
> 
> Com todas atenções voltadas para o Rio de Janeiro, jornalistas norte-americanos conheceram o primeiro corredor BRT da cidade, o Transoeste, em um tour organizado pela EMBARQ Brasil, membro da rede de transporte sustentável do WRI [e produtora deste blog].
> 
> O prefeito de Nova Iorque, Michael Bloomberg, reuniu-se com políticos do Rio no Centro de Operações, elogiando a evolução da cidade: “Estive no Rio há 20 anos atrás e posso ver as diferenças, principalmente nas ações das pessoas. Acredito que os cariocas seguem no caminho certo em relação à sustentabilidade”, declarou.
> 
> 3) organizações da ONU, ONGs, associações de transporte, e bancos de desenvolvimento articularam compromissos sólidos, com apoio das comunidades ligadas ao transporte, saúde e mudanças climáticas:
> 
> No total, 15 compromissos foram submetidos para o Transporte Sustentável no site oficial da UNCSD. Mais alguns foram adicionados à lista feita pela Partnership on Sustainable Low Carbon Transport (SLoCaT), uma parceria das Nações Unidas tipo-2 constituída por 63 grandes e influentes instituições da área de transportes sustentáveis ​​(a EMBARQ é um dos membros). Os compromissos vão desde a promoção de formas ambientalmente sensíveis de transporte até o aumento do ciclismo para duplicar a oferta de transporte público em todo o mundo até 2025.
> 
> A EMBARQ submeteu seu próprio compromisso voluntário de “Intensificar Soluções de Transporte Sustentável em todo o mundo”, com o objetivo de garantir que 200 cidades, principalmente, de economias emergentes adotem a mobilidade sustentável no desenvolvimento urbano em 2016. Apoiamos também um segundo compromisso voluntário com a Campanha de Zenani Mandela, “Proteger crianças de acidentes de trânsito e melhorar seu ambiente urbano”, alinhada com 11 outras organizações. O compromisso foi refletido no evento da EMBARQ na Rio+20, “Transporte Sustentável Salva Vidas”, que promoveu a conversa sobre a relação entre transporte, saúde e segurança viária. Este foi o único evento oficial de segurança viária da Rio+20.
> 
> O Grupo de Liderança Climática C40, incluindo prefeitos de 58 megacidades ao redor do mundo, anunciou que suas ações poderiam reduzir as emissões de gases de efeito estufa em mais de um bilhão de toneladas até 2030. Promulgar as políticas para alcançar novas reduções de emissões exigirá foco no transporte sustentável, já que o transporte é o responsável por mais de 40% das emissões de gases de efeito estufa na maioria das cidades.
> 
> 4) Finalmente, nunca antes houve tanto dinheiro alocado para o transporte sustentável. Os maiores bancos multilaterais de desenvolvimento do mundo se comprometeram em investir U$ 175 milhões ao longo de 10 anos para apoiar o transporte sustentável em países em desenvolvimento. Visto que este investimento é inegavelmente um “game-changer”, vamos ter que nos certificar de que o dinheiro será gasto nos tipos certos de projetos, como agradáveis ​​espaços públicos – que fornecem infraestrutura mais segura para pedestres e ciclistas – ou na construção de sistemas de transporte modernos e de baixo custo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Diretores das principais organizações de transporte sustentável firmaram compromisso voluntário durante a Rio+20.
> (Foto: Mariana Gil / EMBARQ Brasil)_
> 
> *Próximos Passos*
> 
> Enquanto as negociações da Rio+20 estão sendo criticadas como medíocres, na melhor das hipóteses, e improdutivas, na pior, o foco no transporte sustentável surgiu, definitivamente, como um ponto de destaque na conferência.
> 
> No próximo semestre, um painel de especialistas de alto nível, sob a liderança de Ban Ki-moon, será formado. É uma oportunidade de acompanhar os compromissos voluntários, bem como incluir o transporte sustentável nas Metas de Desenvolvimento Sustentáveis ​​das Nações Unidas.
> 
> Além disso, nos meses seguintes há necessidade de trabalhar princípios, orientações e indicadores para assegurar que o compromisso monetário dos bancos multilaterais de desenvolvimento seja mensurável, transparente e confiável. Um grupo independente de trabalho constituído por empresas, representantes governamentais, ONGs e pesquisadores poderia ser um passo adiante para garantir que o financiamento vai, de fato, gerar uma mudança de paradigma.
> 
> Muitos compromissos foram firmados para promover percursos a pé, o ciclismo e o acesso ao transporte público. Agora é a hora de pegar estes compromissos e passar para a difícil tarefa de torná-los realidade.
> 
> Fonte: http://thecityfixbrasil.com/2012/06/29/rio20-no-retrovisor-qual-e-o-caminho-adiante-para-o-transporte-sustentavel/


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba BRT (RIT)* - featured on "Eu Rodo" bus magazine cover




FGB_curitiba said:


> Edição 122 da revista Eu Rodo, da Volvo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.volvo.com.br/corp/eurodo/er122/er122bx.pdf


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransOeste buses



















Newspaper article criticizing the choice of BRT, suggesting trams/light rail instead


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - air suspension problem on train causes it to tilt




Davidsr377 said:


> *8003 ataca novamente*
> 
> Dessa vez foi em triagem, carro E-18003 perdeu pressão dos bolsões de ar do lado esquerdo e começou a inclinar, passageiros ao perceber que só este carro estava inclinando, começaram a descer por medo do mesmo vir a tombar.. por volta das 7:40 da manhã dessa sexta-feira
> Notem a inclinação que o carro chegou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA verificando as agulhas de nivel do primeiro truque do carro, já menos inclinado após o desembarque dos passageiros ao ter sido dado como avariado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe das agulhas de nivel evidenciando o desnível da suspensão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E o embarque nos outros trens após a avaria do 8003.


----------



## mopc

Rio de Janeiro Metro - line 4 pics and demand forecast



Adrecal said:


> ^^
> 
> *Estudo de Demanda da Linha 4:*
> 
> Relatório Final: http://www.metrolinha4.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Relatório-Final.pdf
> 
> Tomo I: http://www.metrolinha4.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Anexo-I-Demanda.pdf
> 
> Tomo II: http://www.metrolinha4.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Anexo-II-Demanda.pdf
> 
> Tomo III: http://www.metrolinha4.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Anexo-III-Demanda.pdf


Pics of line 4 progress:















































source: https://plus.google.com/photos/1179...7246254721?banner=pwa&authkey=CNrHrI2Huqyx7QE


radio interview: http://www.metrolinha4.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/120626_audio_regis_bandnews.mp3


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - Metro to be used for fans during 2014 FIFA World Cup in the city




Timbu said:


> Prestem atenção ao vídeo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OrFS7JOX2Og
> 
> 
> *Transporte público será a via de acesso para o torcedor durante a Copa*
> 
> POSTADO POR Thiago Wagner da Silva ÀS 20:05 EM 05 DE Julho DE 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminal integrado Cosme e Damião ainda está na fase inicial de construção. Obra é uma das mais importantes para o acesso do torcedor à Arena Pernambuco. Foto: Thiago Wagner/ Blog do Torcedor
> 
> 
> O Torcedor comum só poderá ter acesso à Arena Pernambuco através do sistema de transporte público. Esta é uma das certezas que o secretário executivo de supervisão técnica da Copa em Pernambuco, Silvio Bompastor, deu para a Copa das Confederações de 2013 e para a Copa do Mundo de 2014.
> 
> Segundo ele, durante os dois torneios, haverá postos de controle da Fifa que só permitirão a entrada de carros na arena sob a apresentação de credenciais, caso contrário, será recomendado o retorno. A medida tem como objetivo a segurança e visa trazer maior conforto para as autoridades da Fifa e para os convidados durante os dois eventos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BR-408 será a principal via de acesso para os grupos Fifa.*
> Foto: Thiago Wagner/ Blog do Torcedor
> 
> Mas e o torcedor comum? Como já dito, ele só poderá ter acesso por meio dos transportes públicos. O Ramal Cidade da Copa passa a ser a alternativa para o expectador. O torcedor que for para a arena, seja de carro, ônibus ou metrô terá que parar, de alguma maneira, no terminal integrado Cosme e Damião para, de lá, embarcar em outra condução para o estádio. A opção de ir à pé a partir da Cosme e Damião também será incentivada, já que, segundo a Secopa-PE, haverá ações de marketing durante o trajeto. "O caminho será arborizado e terá várias iniciativas dos patrocinadores da Copa do Mundo. O torcedor que quiser pode ir de pés", disse o secretário executivo da Secopa, Gilberto Pimentel, durante a visita de Valcke ao Recife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramal Cidade da Copa é a via de acesso para o torcedor que for para a Arena Pernambuco durante a Copa das Confederações e a Copa do Mundo.
> Foto: Divulgação
> 
> Para chegar ao terminal integrado, que ainda está em processo de construção, haverá três rotas: de carro, metrô e ônibus. De carro, o torcedor será obrigado a estacionar em algum ponto de trânsição, que será criado para especialmente para a Copa, para pegar uma espécie de ônibus circular que levará para Cosme e Damião. O modelo é parecido com o que já funciona no Carnaval, quando há "bolsões" de estacionamentos nos shoppings. De metrô, o torcedor terá que descer na nova estação Cosme e Damião, que também está em processo de construção, para pegar o veículo que levará para a arena. Já com o ônibus, o torcedor terá que pegar um coletivo que leve até a Cosme e Damião.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação de metrô Cosme e Damião deverá ficar pronta em setembro deste ano.
> Foto: Thiago Wagner/ Blog do Torcedor
> 
> Atualmente a estação de metrô Cosme e Damião se encontra 80% concluída, enquanto que o terminal integrado de mesmo nome está uma fase mais inicial com apenas 3,43% das obras prontas. A perspectiva é que as obras fiquem finalizadas em setembro deste ano e em fevereiro de 2013 respectivamente.
> 
> Outra melhoria que atinge a mobilidade do torcedor é a aquisição de seis novos trêns do metrô. O objetivo é reduzir o espaço de tempo entre um trem e outro. A expectativa é que o tempo médio entre as viagens caia para quatro minutos segundo o secretário Silvio Bompastor. "Na hora do jogo, podemos estocar os trens para que após o término da partida possamos escoar o torcedor com maior comodidade. Isto também valerá para as partidas do Náutico, por exemplo".
> 
> Além das obras envolvendo o acesso direto para a Arena Pernambuco, a Secopa também trabalha com outras intervenções na mobilidade do Recife para a Copa da Confederações. A única até agora concluída é a construção do terminal integrado do aeroporto. O investimento total em mobilidade chega a R$ 694 milhões.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminal integrado do aeroporto é a única obra para a Copa das Confederações que está pronta.
> Foto: Douglas Fagner/Divulgação
> 
> Link http://jc3.uol.com.br/blogs/blogdot...sso_para_o_torcedor_durante_a_copa_133871.php


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransOeste basic presentation video


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - Central Station pictures, by Vinicius



Vinicius said:


> Algumas fotos tiradas hoje na Central:
> 
> *1.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7.*



State Government video of the opening of Manguinhos elevated station a few days ago:


----------



## mopc

*Petrolina Light Rail* - newly released light rail concept for the city of Petrolina, Pernambuco state




Paulo Magalhães said:


> *Concept Art do METROVALE (VLT de Petrolina).*


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - strange phenomenon at TransOeste 










pic by edleite


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - user's videos



CEARENSE said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Manaus Monorail *- funds approved




Manauaras said:


> *Manaus: Assembleia libera R$ 900 mi para monotrilho e estádio*
> 
> *Cem milhões serão aplicados na cobertura da arena, importada da Alemanha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena da Amazônia: cem milhões de reais para a cobertura (crédito: Juçara Menezes/Portal Amazônia)
> ampliar
> 
> 
> Tamanho da letra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da redação - Manaus
> postado em 13/07/2012 18:22 h
> 
> 
> *A Assembleia Legislativa do Amazonas aprovou, nesta quinta-feira (12) dois projetos de lei que autorizam empréstimos no total de R$ 900 milhões para as obras do monotrilho e para a aquisição da cobertura da Arena da Amazônia.* Os projetos foram aprovados com 17 e 16 votos favoráveis, respectivamente, e três contrários.
> 
> 
> A autorização foi dada pelos deputados após reunião com Miguel Capobiango, coordenador da Unidade Gestora da Copa 2014 (UGP Copa). Do total, R$ 800 milhões serão destinados ao projeto do monotrilho, obra estratégica de mobilidade urbana para a capital amazonense. Os outros R$ 100 milhões serão emprestados da agência de fomento Kreditanstalt Für Wiederaufbau Ipex - Bank (KFW) e se destinam exclusivamente à aquisição da cobertura para o estádio.
> 
> 
> 
> A Arena da Amazônia estava orçada em R$ 532,2 milhões, dos quais R$ 400 milhões financiados pelo BNDES. Como o sistema construtivo da cobertura será inteiramente importado da Alemanha, o financiamento não poderá vir do BNDES, explicou Capobiango. Fontes do banco estatal no Rio de Janeiro confirmaram a informação e disseram que o contrato atual com a UGP Copa segue no valor de R$ 400,00, o que corresponde a 75% do valor da obra. Capobiango explicou aos parlamentares que o novo empréstimo não impicará no aumento do custo final da obra.
> 
> 
> *Sobrepreço
> *Durante a reunião conjunta das Comissões de Constituição e Justiça (CCJ), Finanças Públicas (CFP) e Gestão de Serviços, os deputados Belarmino Lins (PMDB), Vicente Lopes (PMDB) e Sinésio Campos (PT) falaram da importância de aprovar o projeto o mais rápido possível para não atrasar o andamento das obras. “Se protelarmos isso, seremos responsáveis por algum atraso”, disse Lins.
> 
> 
> Mas os deputados Marcelo Ramos (PSB), Luiz Castro (PPS) e José Ricardo (PT) lembraram os problemas apontados pelo procurador do Ministério Público Federal (MPF), Athaíde Ribeiro da Costa, que também participou em uma reunião, ontem, com membros da Comissão de Transporte da Assembleia.
> 
> 
> 
> O procurador apontou irregularidades no projeto básico do monotrilho e sobrepreço na estrutura da cobertura da arena, mas lembrou que esses elementos ainda são alvos de investigações.
> Fonte: http://www.portal2014.org.br/notici...IBERA+R+900+MI+PARA+MONOTRILHO+E+ESTADIO.html


----------



## Alex Roney

mopc said:


> *Manaus Monorail *- funds approved


Isn't this too late in terms of being ready in time for the WC? 

Also have works started on Cuiaba's light rail? Any news on Brasilia's light rail project?


----------



## mopc

^^ Yes, very late. Probably Manaus will not have any section of its monorail operating by mid 2014. 

The Cuiabá light rail may have a better chance, but there is still doubt. Brasilia's light rail project was halted due to problems in the tender process and has no chance whatsoever of being complete by the World Cup. It's not even under construction now.


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - construction started today, August 3, 2012. It is expected to open by early 2014.




CUIABA2014 said:


> *Começam as primeiras escavações para construção da trincheira do KM Zero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enfim começou :cheers1: Go VLT
> 
> 
> :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SECOM-MT


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - new CNR train pics by forumers






























































































































































































old trains at depot:









old light rail trains which operated on Line 2 in its infancy when it was called "Pre-Metro", no longer in use:






































Videos
















from the Brazilian thread


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - News video - Two underground central stations are still under construction, expected to open by October 2012, commercial operation along all of South Line expected for first quarter of 2013 (I find it hard to believe such raw stations will be completed that soon).




Will_NE said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransOeste approved by 90% of users after 2 months of operations




raffasoares said:


> Pesquisa sobre BRT revela aprovação de 90% dos passageiros
> Usuários só reclamam de superlotação. Levantamento foi feito a pedido do Rio Ônibus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIO - O aperto é grande, mas, ao menos, dura pouco tempo. Quem embarca no BRT Transoeste, sistema de ônibus articulados que liga Santa Cruz à Barra da Tijuca, pode esperar uma viagem rápida, ainda que muitas vezes sobrem passageiros e faltem lugares. Uma pesquisa feita pelo Instituto Mapear, a pedido do Rio Ônibus, mostrou que, enquanto o ganho de tempo é apontado pelos cariocas como a maior virtude da nova opção de transporte, a superlotação é alvo de críticas.
> 
> Depois de viajar no Transoeste pela primeira vez na última sexta-feira, por volta de meio-dia, a esteticista Branca Correia, moradora da Praça Seca, teve exatamente essa percepção. Ela entrou na estação do Pontal e desceu no Terminal Alvorada. De lá, pegou um ônibus da linha 692 rumo ao Engenho Novo. Branca elogiou o sistema — a economia de tempo no trajeto foi de 20 minutos —, mas mostrou desconforto com a lotação. Já a técnica de enfermagem Érica Ferreira, de Santa Cruz, pegou o BRT em seu bairro, com a filha Eloá e a mãe, Sandra Maria, em direção ao BarraShopping. Levou 35 minutos para percorrer um trajeto que levaria uma hora e meia em ônibus convencionais. Érica considerou a lotação suportável. Para ela, o principal problema é a falta de banheiros nas estações.
> Repórteres do GLOBO percorreram, na sexta-feira passada, 16,5 quilômetros entre a estação do Recreio Shopping e o Terminal Alvorada, em 20 minutos. O ônibus articulado estava lotado, e muitas pessoas viajavam de pé. Passageiro frequente do Transoeste, o operador de máquinas Carlos Antônio da Silva, de 38 anos, usa o corredor para ir diariamente de sua casa, em Santa Cruz, ao trabalho, no Leblon. Ele elogiou o sistema, porém, acha que alguns ajustes são necessários:
> — Saio às 4h de casa e já encontro o ônibus lotado. Dez minutos de intervalo são insuficientes para garantir conforto ao passageiro. Mas, sem dúvida, o “ligeirão”, por ter pistas exclusivas, é melhor do que o ônibus convencional.
> Aprovação de 90% dos usuários
> No balanço dos dois meses de operação do BRT, a avaliação é positiva. A pesquisa do Instituto Mapear mostrou que 90% dos usuários aprovam o sistema:13% dos entrevistados declararam estar muito satisfeitos com o BRT, e 77% disseram que estão satisfeitos. Entre os 2% que se declararam insatisfeitos, a principal reclamação foi a superlotação e a demora na chegada dos ônibus. Ainda de acordo com a pesquisa, o sistema é usado preferencialmente para o deslocamento entre casa e trabalho (84% dos usuários) e para o lazer (16%).
> Os usuários podem esperar viagens menos apertadas a partir do início de setembro. Segundo o presidente do Rio Ônibus, Lélis Teixeira, o corredor exclusivo ganhará 26 novos ônibus articulados — hoje são 65. Com 91 veículos em operação, Teixeira prevê melhoras:
> — Vamos aumentar gradativamente o número de composições. Percebemos que muita gente que vinha da Zona Oeste para a Barra de van ou de ônibus do tipo frescão passou a optar pelo Transoeste. Antes, pagava-se até R$ 6 por um frescão de Santa Cruz à Barra. Agora, por R$ 2,75, a condução é mais rápida e também tem ar-condicionado.
> Diretor do instituto de pesquisa, Cláudio Gama explica que o levantamento foi feito com 400 pessoas, entre os dias 5 e 6 de julho. Os usuários responderam a um questionário, que incluía algumas respostas abertas, ou seja, com opção de múltiplas respostas.
> — Fizemos entrevistas em todas as estações, em vários horários. O sistema está tendo uma aceitação impressionante. Para 91% dos entrevistados, o tempo de viagem, dentro das estações do corredor exclusivo, caiu, pelo menos, pela metade. Vamos repetir a pesquisa daqui a seis meses — disse Gama.
> Para a técnica de enfermagem Érica Ferreira, a instalação de banheiros nas estações — há hoje 28 terminais em operação e quatro ainda fechados — beneficiaria ainda mais os usuários:
> — A lotação é suportável, mas sinto falta de banheiros.
> O presidente do Rio Ônibus informou que pelo menos os terminais do Alvorada e de Campo Grande vão ganhar sanitários. A prefeitura estima que a média diária de 55 mil passageiros nos dois sentidos do Transoeste deve pular para 110 mil até o fim do ano, com a inauguração das novas estações e o aumento da frota de ônibus.
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/pesquis...o-de-90-dos-passageiros-5698633#ixzz22oQA7hyK


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 1 train catches fire at Cinelândia station

http://noticias.uol.com.br/cotidian...io-de-incendio-na-manha-desta-terca-feira.htm


----------



## mopc

*Brazil General News* - Local rail industry keeps high investments in the metro and suburban rail sectors in spite of weak economy (Jornal Econômico)


----------



## mopc

*Recife Monorail* - some little know plans have surfaced in the Brazilian forum, no furthere info at the moment




Timbu said:


> ^^
> 
> Sistema Monotrilho de Recife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Sistema Monotrilho previsto para a Região Metropolitana do Recife (RMR) envolve São três eixos distintos, que somam aproximadamente 60 quilômetros de extensão e correspondem aos traçados dos corredores viários Leste-Oeste e Norte-Sul, além da Avenida Norte. O Corredor Norte-Sul: Com uma demanda atual de 146 mil passageiros por dia, o corredor Norte Sul será implantado a partir do Terminal Integrado de Igarassu e nessa primeira etapa a intervenção seguirá até o centro do Recife. Esse trecho de intervenção seguirá pela PE-15, seguindo pelo Complexo de Salgadinho, passando pela Avenida Cruz Cabugá, sendo finalizado no centro da cidade. Ao longo do corredor, serão implantadas 40 estações, interligadas a quatro Terminais Integrados (Igarassu, Pelópidas Silveira, Abreu e Lima e PE-15). Além disso, está prevista a construção de um viaduto nos Bultrins e um elevado na Cidade Tabajara.
> 
> *Serviços:*
> •Elaboração dos projetos funcional e básico do sistema viário, nas especialidades de geometria, terraplenagem, drenagem, sinalização, desvios de tráfego, dutos semafóricos e paisagismo;
> •Estudos geológicos, geotécnicos, hidrológicos e projeto de drenagem;
> •Projeto básico das Estações, nas especialidades de arquitetura, estruturas, instalações elétricas e informação ao usuário.
> 
> *Cliente:* ODEBRECHT Engenharia e Construção
> 
> Fonte: http://www.planservi.com.br/Portfol... Transportes e Mobilidade Urbana"&s=Portfolio


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Ferries *-News

Ferries under new management (June 2012)



Ralph Yamaguti said:


> *Barcas sob nova administração a partir de terça-feira*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expectativa dos usuários do transporte marítimo pela Baía de Guanabara é a melhoria na qualidade dos serviços. Foto: Arquivo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A partir de terça-feira as Barcas operam com uma nova administração. Contrado de compra já foi assinado e grupo CCR , que comprou 80% das ações da Barcas S/A. Os outros 20% ficaram com o Grupo JCA (Viação 1001). Foto: Thiago Louza
> 
> *Por: Aline Balbino 10/06/2012
> *
> *Grupo CCR, que adquiriu 80% das ações da concessionária, assume comando da empresa . Estações devem ganhar serviço de aviso sobre os horários das embarcações
> *
> 
> O Grupo CCR assumirá a administração do transporte marítimo feito pelas barcas a partir de terça-feira. A informação foi confirmada pelo secretário estadual de Transporte, Julio Lopes, na sexta-feira. De acordo com o secretário, o contrato de compra e venda já foi assinado, faltando apenas a posse por parte da CCR, que comprou 80% das ações da Barcas S/A. Os outros 20% ficaram com o Grupo JCA (Viação 1001).
> 
> “Acredito que a CCR dará uma boa contribuição para as barcas. O governador e eu acreditamos na capacidade do Grupo CCR, pois sabemos que é umas das melhores empresas de concessão do Brasil”, afirmou Julio Lopes.
> 
> Outra novidade que poderá agradar os usuários é que, em 10 dias, as estações das barcas deverão ganhar um serviço de aviso sobre os horários de partida das embarcações e as previsões de chegada às estações. A medida é prevista na Lei 1489/08, que determina a disponibilização do serviço telefônico gratuito e via internet para que os passageiros fiquem cientes dos horários com antecedência. A lei obriga ainda que alto-falantes avisem os usuários sobre os atrasos esporádicos ou emergenciais.
> 
> A lei estabeleceu prazo de 15 dias, a contar da publicação no último dia 4, para que a Barcas S/A se adequasse às novas determinações. A concessionária garantiu que vai cumprir a medida, tendo se comprometido a arcar com o pagamento da multa diária de 1 mil Ufirs (R$ 2.275) caso não cumpra o estabelecido, segundo a assessoria de imprensa da empresa.
> 
> “O objetivo da lei é dar ao usuário o direito de ser informado quando houver atraso e também para dificultar esses atrasos, que não podem ser constantes. A população não pode pagar pelos problemas da concessionária”, disse a deputada Inês Pandeló (PT), autora da lei.
> 
> *Esperança *- A expectativa dos usuários do transporte marítimo pela Baía de Guanabara é que a troca na administração implique em melhorias imediatas no serviço. Atrasos de horários, filas quilométricas nas estações e acidentes envolvendo embarcações se tornaram rotina. O valor da tarifa subiu, mas, segundo os passageiros, a qualidade do serviço não aumentou na mesma proporção.
> 
> No último dia 4, passageiros precisaram enfrentar mais uma manhã caótica na Estação Arariboia, no Centro de Niterói, quando a embarcação Ingá II, que sairia da Praça VX com destino à Estação Arariboia, precisou ser substituída após serem detectadas algumas falhas mecânicas.
> 
> Na ocasião a concessionária explicou que a viagem sofreu um atraso de 10 minutos e nenhuma outra travessia foi prejudicada.
> 
> Em 30 de maio o problema foi o mesmo: filas quilométricas irritaram os usuários que ficaram mais de 20 minutos em pé esperando para acessar a estação. Os passageiros precisaram se dividir entre mais de cinco filas para alcançarem a estação. A assessoria de imprensa da concessionária informou que o atraso aconteceu por conta de duas roletas quebradas e por causa de um aumento de 8% na demanda de usuários. A grande reclamação dos passageiros do transporte era a falta de informação.
> 
> *Bicicletas *– O alto valor da tarifa cobrada pelas barcas prejudicou também os usuários que precisam usar o meio de transporte portando bicicletas. Os passageiros têm que pagar o valor normal de passagem de R$ 4,50 e mais R$ 4,70 para atravessarem com os veículos. De acordo com a Barcas S.A, a passagem da bicicleta também é cobrada por ser considerada uma bagagem. Quem tiver bicicletas dobráveis não precisará pagar os R$ 4,70.
> 
> *Protestos *- Problemas constantes nas barcas já resultaram em manifestação. Um acidente ocorrido em 28 de novembro de 2010, quando o catamarã Gávea I, que saiu de Niterói, colidiu contra o píer da Praça XV, no Rio, deixando 55 feridos, somado ao anúncio de reajuste no valor de passagem cobrado pela concessionária, motivou, em 1º de março deste ano, protesto que reuniu cerca de 200 pessoas.
> 
> Munidos de cartazes, bandeiras e apitos, os manifestantes reclamaram dos serviços na Estação Arariboia, em Niterói. A manifestação foi pacífica.
> 
> *O FLUMINENSE*



"Old problems under new management" (July 2012)



raffasoares said:


> Barcas: velhos problemas sob nova direção
> _Filas, atrasos e cumprimento parcial de lei já entraram para o currículo do Grupo CCR, novo administrador do serviço_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIO - Ao desembarcar da barca na estação da Praça XV na manhã desta terça-feira, o engenheiro Paulo Wagner Cristo, de 51 anos, não percebeu nenhuma melhoria no serviço, apesar da nova administração. Na segunda-feira, o Grupo CCR concluiu a aquisição de 80% do capital da Barcas S.A., que passa a se chamar CCR Barcas.
> — Peguei o catamarã Gávea I, que era pra ter saído às 10h, mas só saiu às 10h07m. E ninguém informou nada, não anunciaram o atraso no alto-falante. Eu acho que a situação só deve melhorar mesmo daqui a uns 3 anos.
> O GLOBO esteve nas estações da Praça XV e da Praça Arariboia e embarcou em um catamarã para verificar se houve alguma mudança nas operações. O catamarã Neves V, que deixaria a Praça XV às 11h, saiu com atraso de dois minutos.
> No outro lado da Baía, na estação do centro de Niterói, duas das 12 roletas estavam inoperantes e apenas uma das três exclusivas para passe livre e atendimento prioritário estava sendo usada. A assessoria da concessionária informou que pela manhã houve filas no acesso à estação da praça Arariboia, mas negou que tenham ocorrido atrasos.
> Se na operação do serviço nada mudou, não se pode dizer o mesmo sobre a comunicação dos usuários com a empresa. Nesta terça-feira, o grupo CCR deletou o perfil @barcas_sa do Twitter e pegou os passageiros de surpresa. O canal de comunicação era frequentemente usado para fazer reclamações e também pedir informações sobre o serviço.
> Segundo a assessoria, ainda não há previsão de um novo perfil, agora da CCR Barcas. A concessionária informou, porém, que os usuários podem usar o site da empresa e o 0800 para fazer reclamações e solicitar informações.
> Concessionária cumpre parcialmente lei que propõe mais transparência
> O GLOBO verificou também que a Lei 6.256/12, publicada no Diário Oficial no 4 de junho e em vigor desde o dia 19, não está sendo totalmente cumprida. Tanto na estação da Praça XV quanto da Arariboia há apenas um quadro com os horários de partida e previsão de chegada, mas não tem sido feita a divulgação, em destaque, no painel eletrônico, do horário da próxima partida e sua previsão de chegada. No atendimento gratuito (0800) também não há informações sobre os horários previstos de chegada.
> A deputada Inês Pandeló, autora da lei, afirmou que, dessa forma, a concessionária está cumprindo a lei parcialmente. Apesar da concessionária não atender completamente à nova lei, a Agência Reguladora de Transportes do Rio de Janeiro (Agetransp) informou que a Câmara técnica de transportes da agência tem feito a fiscalização, mas não constatou nada. A ouvidoria também não registrou reclamações sobre o descumprimento.
> Auditoria das contas da Barcas S.A será entregue com três meses de atraso
> A Lei nº 6138, publicada no dia 30 de dezembro do ano passado, estabeleceu o prazo de 120 dias para que o Governo estadual realizasse uma auditoria nas contas das Barcas S.A, que seria apresentada em duas comissões da Assembleia Legislativa (Alerj). Já se passaram 186 dias a partir da determinação, mas, segundo a Alerj, a previsão é que a auditoria seja apresentada só em agosto, após o recesso da Casa. O GLOBO também procurou a assessoria da Secretaria Estadual de Transportes para esclarecer o atraso, mas não obteve retorno.
> Devido ao atraso, foi aprovada a criação de uma comissão especial na Alerj, que será instalada em agosto e funcionará com cinco membros e dois suplentes. O objetivo é pressionar a realização da auditoria, além de continuar cobrando mais segurança e conforto para passageiros.
> Quanto ao item segurança, entretanto, os passageiros já perceberam uma diferença: esta semana policiais militares começaram a apoiar os seguranças das estações das Praças XV e Arariboia pelo Programa Estadual de Integração na Segurança (Proeis). Segundo o Coronel Odair de Almeida, coordenador do Proeis, no momento três praças fazem a segurança diária nas estações das Praças XV e Arariboia - das 6h às 14h e das 15h às 23h. O esquema prevê também que haja um policial dentro de cada embarcação às segundas e sextas-feiras, dias de maior movimento.
> — O policiamento interno, entretanto, ainda não foi solicitado. Neste primeiro momento serão 90 homens se revezando na segurança das barcas. Cada um pode fazer apenas um turno (de 8 horas) por dia e um total 12 turnos por mês — informou Odair.
> Os policiais do Proeis que ficarem nas estações receberão R$ 150 por cada turno de 8 horas. Com dois turnos na Praça XV e na Praça Arariboia, como está previsto, o governo vai desembolsar, ao final de 30 dias, R$ 36 mil reais para reforçar a segurança nas estações.
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/barcas-velhos-problemas-sob-nova-direcao-5382423#ixzz1zeOgv4ak


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte Metro* - forumer pics of shops, depot and trains





































Central Station (Metro and rail)










by Paulo Magalhães

original post


----------



## Highcliff

I am sad because rio de janeiro is buying trains from china and is not valorizing the national industry.....


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Suburban Rail* - Only 2 of the original 12 trainsets still operating, City struggling to fund system; trains, stations and tracks are in a state of complete disarray.



Ramos said:


> *Só restam dois trens dos 12 que haviam na ferrovia do subúrbio*
> _A prefeitura está às voltas para sustentar o sistema, que custa cerca de R$ 1,2 milhão por mês_
> 
> _Jornal Correio - 08.07.2011 | Atualizado em 08.07.2011 - 08:24_
> 
> Priscila Chammas | Redação CORREIO
> [email protected]
> 
> Enquanto se fala em metrô, BRT e outras alternativas modernas de transporte de massa, os 158 anos de história dos trens que ligam a Calçada a São Tomé de Paripe parecem ter sido esquecidos. Os quatro veículos que restam dos 12 que o sistema já chegou a ter, estão velhos e sucateados. Só dois deles estão nos trilhos e os outros servem como reserva e fonte de peças para reposição. Segundo a Secretaria Municipal de Transportes (Setin), outros quatro trens estão em reforma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Percurso que era feito em 25 minutos agora precisa de 1 hora e 20 para ser completado_
> 
> Depois que herdou o trem do Subúrbio do governo federal, em 2005, como condição para a liberação de mais verba para o inacabado metrô, a prefeitura está às voltas para sustentar o sistema, que custa cerca de R$ 1,2 milhão por mês, mas só rende R$ 400 mil. A saída foi reduzir o horário de operação de 6h às 18h (era até as 22h), o que deixou insatisfeitos funcionários e usuários, já que a redução afeta diretamente os salários, e o horário das 18h é um dos mais disputados pela população.
> 
> Além disso, desde novembro passado, o percurso que era feito em 25 minutos precisa de 1 hora e 20 minutos para ser completado. Isso graças à interdição para reforma da ponte de São João e à velocidade máxima dos velhos trens, que não ultrapassam os 20 km/h, segundo o sindicato dos ferroviários. A Setin diz que são 45 km/h.
> 
> O sistema nem de longe lembra o que transportava 40 mil passageiros por dia até a década de 90 (hoje são seis mil). Era neles que o motorista aposentado Ilo Roberto Alves Lemos , 64 anos, ia diariamente, entre 1960 e 1970, visitar a namorada Maria de Lourdes. “Ela morava em Periperi, eu ia contemplando a paisagem, pensando na vida”, relembra seu Ilo.
> 
> Já a dona de casa Thilda Muhana Dáu, 81, conta que na década de 50 pegou o transporte com duas amigas, só para passear. “Foi na época de moça. Eu queria experimentar e achei uma beleza”, recorda. Hoje Ilo e Thilda se entristecem ao perceberem que todo o charme e poesia da época se perderam em meio à ferrugem e às pichações.
> 
> O assistente de estação José Alves de Jesus trabalha na estação de Plataforma há 35 anos e também sente falta dos tempos áureos. “De um dia pro outro, acordei funcionário municipal”, disse, se referindo à transferência de gestão, da Companhia Brasileira de Trens Urbanos (CBTU) para a Companhia de Transportes de Salvador (CTS).
> 
> “Agora eles terceirizaram a manutenção e tudo demora mais. Há dois anos chegaram trilhos novos, para serem trocados, mas até hoje a terceirizada não fez o serviço”, denuncia. A empresa Iesa, responsável pela manutenção, foi procurada, mas a área responsável não se pronunciou.
> 
> *Problemas *
> Entre os maquinistas, as reclamações são muitas. O mato alto ao longo dos trilhos dificulta a visibilidade e, como se não bastasse, moradores de invasões locais quebraram vários trechos do muro de isolamento para fazer passagens clandestinas, que atravessam os trilhos. Algumas passagens são grandes e cimentadas, permitindo a passagem de carros, motocicletas, pessoas e até cavalos.
> 
> “É susto toda hora. Uma vez atropelei e matei um homem que atravessou na frente do trem”, conta o maquinista Evanildo Chaves, que tem 22 anos de profissão. O também maquinista Jorge Boaventura explica que o tempo de frenagem é bem maior do que nos carros. “Não é instantânea. Tem que ser programada, frear bem antes. Às vezes não dá tempo”. Segundo o Sindicato dos Ferroviários, este ano foram registrados três acidentes.
> *
> Tempo *
> Entre os passageiros, atualmente a maior queixa é o tempo de percurso, que subiu de 25 minutos para 1 hora e 20 desde novembro do ano passado, quando a ponte de São João, que liga as estações do Lobato e de Plataforma, foi interditada para reforma. Com isso, os passageiros precisam sair do trem na estação do Lobato, para pegar um micro-ônibus em direção a Plataforma, onde entram em outro trem que segue até Paripe.
> 
> A vendedora Suely Oliveira, moradora de Periperi conta que antes da interdição usava o trem todos os dias. “Agora não dá mais porque demora muito, só pego quando tenho tempo sobrando. Não vejo a hora de consertarem essa ponte. É uma diferença danada pro nosso bolso”, torce.
> 
> A passagem de trem custa R$ 0,50, um quinto do valor da tarifa de ônibus, que é R$ 2,50. Procurada, a Setin informou que a reforma está 70% concluída, e com previsão de ficar pronta em dezembro. A verba de R$ 60 milhões veio do governo federal.
> 
> Projetos de modernização nunca saíram do papel
> Assistindo a essa degradação diária dos trens, a prefeitura bem que tenta fazer alguma coisa, mas, por falta de verba ou mesmo inexperiência, os resultados nem sempre são de todo bons. Apesar da insistência do secretário da Casa Civil, João Leão, em incluir a modernização dos trens no projeto de mobilidade anunciado pelo governo do estado no mês passado, o pedido não deve ser atendido a curto prazo. Pela previsão da Secretaria estadual do Planejamento (Seplan), esse sonho ficaria para depois da Copa do Mundo, numa segunda etapa de implantação do projeto, que prevê trilhos para a avenida Paralela.
> 
> O mesmo João Leão andou falando em aeromóvel e VLT (trens mais modernos) no lugar dos trens tradicionais e tantas outras ideias que até agora não foram para frente. Em 2009, na ânsia de substituir os veículos mais degradados, o prefeito João Henrique comprou os trens amarelinhos, que são veículos antigos reformados, vindos do Sudeste do país, sem sequer calcular se eles passariam pelo túnel de Periperi, no meio do percurso entre a Calçada e Paripe. Resultado: os trens chegaram e ficaram parados, esperando a CTS rebaixar o túnel para que pudessem passar.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Suburban Rail* - various news

*April 2012: Extension of Suburban Train discussed *



Njggah'z Heppin' said:


> *Extensão do trem do Subúrbio é discutida*
> 
> Maria Rocha​
> 
> Até o início da década de 70, os trens do Subúrbio de Salvador percorriam as linhas até o município de Simões Filho. Depois de alguns anos passaram a ir até Aratu e Mapele, mas na década de 80 o percurso foi encurtado e não passava do bairro de Paripe. A população aumentou, as empresas de ônibus remodelaram a frota e prometeram oferecer mais conforto aos usuários do transporte. Resultado, com essa modificação, moradores das cidades acima citadas passaram a sofrer com a ineficiência do transporte urbano e os poucos minutos gastos de trem para chegar ao destino foram substituídos por muita espera nos pontos de ônibus e longas horas de viagem.
> 
> A marisqueira Maria Pereira de Santana, 50, há 42 mora em Mapele e frequentemente vai até Simões Filho, esse trajeto antes percorrido de trem, é feito agora de Topic para “fugir” da longa viagem de ônibus.
> 
> “Nós temos que pegar o ônibus para não ficar na estrada, se tivesse o trem seria uma maravilha, não levava mais que 20 minutos para chegar em casa, mas de ônibus gastamos mais de uma hora”, contou Maria Pereira, que assistia atentamente à *audiência realizada ontem na Assembléia Legislativa, onde estava sendo discutida a extensão do trem do Subúrbio Ferroviário até o metrô e a criação do terminal rodo ferroviário metropolitano Simões Filho/BR 324.*
> 
> Da audiência, presidida pelo deputado estadual Bira Coroa e promovida pela Comissão Especial de Promoção da Igualdade (CEPI), participaram o vice-prefeito do município, Josevaldo Xavier; o presidente da Associação de Engenheiros Ferroviários do Brasil, Clóvis Soares e Gilson Vieira, representante do Movimento Trem de Ferro, entre outros.
> 
> “Sem dúvida, a Bahia vivencia um capítulo ainda indeterminado que é o metrô. No final da década de 70, quando ainda era estudante da Universidade Federal, já discutíamos a instalação do metrô. Ainda hoje continuamos sem definição alguma. Reconhecemos que o sistema ferroviário poderá trazer melhor escoamento do transporte público, encurtamento de distâncias no eixo intermunicipal além de transportar uma quantidade bem maior de passageiros”, assinalou o deputado.
> 
> Segundo especialistas de trânsito, o excesso de carros particulares já beira um colapso no trânsito da capital baiana que ainda se encontra desestruturada para abrigar tantos veículos. *“O objetivo das discussões é agilizar a integração dos trens do Subúrbio até a Estação da Lapa e a implantação da Estação Rodo Ferroviária de Simões Filho para amenizar o fluxo de carros na BR 324, Paralela e Paripe”, disse o coordenador geral do Movimento Trem de Ferro, Gilson Vieira.*
> 
> O desejo maior dos reunidos na Assembleia é que a concretização dos projetos discutidos na audiência atenda às exigências da Copa de 2014, até porque Salvador vai sediar jogos e para isso é necessário que esteja bem estruturada. No encontro de ontem se formou uma comissão que levará propostas ao governador Jacques Wagner que deverá encaminhá-las ao governo Federal.
> 
> http://www.tribunadabahia.com.br/news.php?idAtual=44211


System pictures


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - Supervia private rail operator to renovate 1926, currently unused Leopoldina station




RCostis said:


> Ancelmo Gois
> 08.08.2012 | 12h58m
> 
> *As fotos de hoje: Trem-fantasma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inaugurada em 1926, a estação ferroviária Barão de Mauá — que ficou conhecida como Leopoldina — tem se deteriorado ano após ano, desde seu fechamento, em 2001. Mesmo com a realização anual do festival Black2Black, de música negra, a estação passa péssima impressão para quem se aproxima do Centro do Rio pela Avenida Brasil, por exemplo. Além das pichações, o local está sujo e decadente (veja a imagem de baixo). Mas o abandono pode estar perto do fim. Questionada sobre o problema, a SuperVia, concessionária dos trens urbanos do Rio, anunciou que tem pronto um projeto de modernização (veja a imagem de cima). Não é candidata a nada, mas promete limpar e restaurar a fachada do prédio, tombado pelo Iphan e pelo Inepac, aos quais será submetido o projeto. Se for aprovado, a SuperVia promete entregar as obras em um ano. Vamos torcer, vamos cobrar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/ancelmo/posts/2012/08/08/as-fotos-de-hoje-trem-fantasma-459258.asp


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor) * - forumer pictures of Line 1, still in trial operations




Compton_ said:


> Hoje fui conhecer o Metrofor e tirei algumas fotos...
> 
> 1. Vista externa da estação de Parangaba (elevada)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Local das futuras bilheterias (ausentes pois o sistema ainda está em fase de testes sendo gratuito para a população)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Piso intermediário da estação, na qual é possível ver os acessos bloqueados para o outro sentido da linha (para o centro da cidade, cujo trecho - que terá também 4 km em subterrâneo - será inaugurado em outubro, assim o sistema ficará com funcionamento completo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Chegando ao piso superior com as escadas rolantes já em funcionamento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Vista geral da estação
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Notem que não havia muitos passageiros no horário
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Interior do trem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Detalhe da passagem entre os vagões
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Observem os porta-objetos existentes acima das poltronas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Na última estação da linha (Carlito Benevides)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. As portas são acionadas por esses botões no meio, e só abrem se o usuário pressioná-los*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Como faz pouco mais de 1 mês que o metrô foi inaugurado, ainda é muito comum reportagens mostrando o sistema, como essa que estavam gravando. Eles fizeram o percurso de ida no metrô e na volta iriam de carro para comparar o tempo gasto


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - foumer pics (by forumer D.M)

TUE Santa Matilde/MAN AG-Série 80



















Facebook picture gallery

original post


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - Line 5 official construction update video










Some stills I made:

Adolfo Pinheiro station (to be opened by late 2013)




































Phase II stations (to open by 2016)

Chácara Klabin station (connection to line 2)









Eucaliptos station 









Hospital São Paulo station









Moema station










_Cross posted from the São Paulo thread (eventual Sâo Paulo highlights will be posted on this thread)_


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - offical opening ceremony of new stations




miguueell said:


> "Não tem nada maior para Novo Hamburgo do que esta conquista", afirma prefeito hamburguense. "A comunidade do Vale dos Sinos tem a vida renovada com essa obra", diz prefeito de São Leopoldo.
> 
> 
> No dia 3, iniciou a operação comercial da Trensurb nas estações Rio dos Sinos, em São Leopoldo, e Santo Afonso, em Novo Hamburgo, a partir das 5h da manhã, com cobrança de tarifa a R$ 1,70. Realizada hoje, uma cerimônia marcou a chegada do metrô, em operação plena, às novas estações, com a presença de diversas autoridades, como os membros do Conselho de Administração da Trensurb, incluindo o secretário executivo do Ministério das Cidades (e presidente do Conselho), Alexandre Macedo, e o diretor-presidente da empresa, Humberto Kasper, além dos prefeitos de São Leopoldo e Novo Hamburgo, respectivamente, Ary Vanazzi e Tarcísio Zimmermann.
> 
> *Viagem especial e parada na Estação Rio dos Sinos*
> 
> Por volta das 14h, um trem especial partiu da Estação São Leopoldo, última em operação comercial, transportando convidados, gestores e empregados da Trensurb, jornalistas e autoridades. O trem fez uma parada na Estação Rio dos Sinos, onde aconteceu o descerramento da placa de inauguração do local.
> 
> Na ocasião, o diretor-presidente Humberto Kasper saudou o prefeito Ary Vanazzi – segundo Kasper, parceiro importante para que se concretizasse a expansão da Trensurb –, o secretário executivo Alexandre Macedo e demais presentes. “É uma grande alegria, uma grande satisfação estar aqui falando à comunidade e à imprensa neste momento importante para a Trensurb”, disse. Kasper lembrou ainda que, desde os anos 1970, o Grupo de Estudos para a Integração da Política de Transportes (GEIPOT) do governo federal, já previa que o metrô fosse até Novo Hamburgo, o que se concretiza agora.
> 
> O prefeito leopoldense, Ary Vanazzi, em sua fala, cumprimentou a todos que acreditaram e lutaram pelo projeto. Relatou que foi um processo “duro e longo” para que se viabilizasse o início das obras, a partir de sua inclusão no PAC. Vanazzi destacou os benefícios sociais e urbanos da expansão da Trensurb, como a ponte rodoviária sobre o Rio dos Sinos, o prolongamento da Avenida Mauá e o reassentamento de 730 famílias leopoldenses, em situação de vulnerabilidade social, para os loteamentos Padre Orestes e Brás III. “O povo tem o direito de viver com dignidade”, declarou Ary Vanazzi. “E a minha querida comunidade do Vale dos Sinos tem a vida renovada com essa obra”, completou.
> 
> *Inaugurada primeira estação em Novo Hamburgo*
> 
> Após a parada na Estação Rio dos Sinos, o trem especial seguiu até a Estação Santo Afonso, primeira da Trensurb em Novo Hamburgo. O diretor-presidente Humberto Kasper, em seu discurso, ressaltou o reconhecimento da expansão da Trensurb, pelo governo federal, como uma das obras públicas mais bem administradas no cumprimento de seu cronograma. Explicou que foi necessário um grande esforço da equipe de gestão da empresa e do Consórcio Nova Via, que executa as obras, para viabilizar a inauguração parcial da expansão a Novo Hamburgo, anteriormente à conclusão das obras das cinco novas estações e ao fim do prazo contratual. Destacou a “parceria fundamental, a colaboração e o apoio” dos prefeitos Vanazzi e Zimmermann na viabilização e execução do empreendimento. Segundo Kasper, Trensurb e prefeituras conseguiram tratar com celeridade as questões que costumam criar entraves para outras obras.
> 
> Sobre a expansão, o diretor-presidente falou ainda que “não é apenas uma obra metroviária, uma obra civil e de sistemas. É muito mais que isso: integra à mobilidade, aspectos sociais, urbanos e ambientais”, referindo-se aos serviços complementares realizados em São Leopoldo e Novo Hamburgo, como, por exemplo, os trabalhos de melhoramento hidrodinâmico do Arroio Luiz Rau.
> 
> Destacou, ainda, demais projetos da Trensurb, como a integração com outros modais, melhorias operacionais, bilhetagem eletrônica e a diminuição dos intervalos nos horários e trechos com maior fluxo no sistema – no pico da manhã, por exemplo, isso gera cerca de dois mil lugares a mais no sentido de maior fluxo. Terminou sua fala dizendo: “Vocês foram fundamentais”, em referência à movimentos comunitários, políticos e de empresários dos municípios, que apoiaram a expansão do metrô.
> 
> O secretário executivo do Ministério das Cidades e presidente do Conselho de Administração da Trensurb, Alexandre Macedo, afirmou que “temos consciência de que a qualidade do transporte público tem impacto direto na qualidade de vida do trabalhador”. Por isso, segundo ele, é compromisso do Ministério das Cidades “diminuir tempo e distância” dos deslocamentos. Macedo destacou que deverão ser transportados diariamente, com a conclusão das obras até o Centro de Novo Hamburgo, 30 mil usuários diários, o que potencialmente diminuiria o tráfego de automóveis pela BR-116 em até 30 mil automóveis particulares. O secretário executivo afirmou, por fim, que o governo federal e o ministério “pensam no desenvolvimento econômico do país com olhar no social”.
> 
> *Um dia especial para a comunidade*
> 
> Por fim, o prefeito de Novo Hamburgo, Tarcísio Zimmermann discursou. “É um dia especial para nossa comunidade”, declarou. “Esta é uma obra que integra várias dimensões: a social, com os reassentamentos e com o direito à mobilidade urbana; a reurbanização dos municípios”, afirmou. Zimmermann ressaltou ainda que “estamos efetivamente assistindo ao êxito de uma parceria bem construída”, citando a participação popular, o trabalho técnico desenvolvido e o envolvimento das esferas de governo municipal e, através da Trensurb, federal. “Esta é uma obra que vai ligar os centros dos nossos municípios ao Centro da capital, o que é fundamental para a qualidade de vida de todos nós”, disse. Ao fim de sua fala, Zimmermann foi categórico: “Não tem nada maior para a cidade de Novo Hamburgo do que esta conquista”.
> 
> FONTE: http://www.trensurb.gov.br/paginas/paginas_noticias_detalhes.php?codigo_sitemap=3351



Proposal to put central station underground gets funded



Lucianoldf said:


> *TRENSURB E PREFEITURA DE CANOAS ASSINAM PROTOCOLO PARA PROJETO DE TREM SUBTERRÂNEO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estão previstas a construção de uma nova estação e a realocação da linha, que passaria sob a Avenida Guilherme Schell.
> 
> Na manhã desta quinta-feira, 5, o diretor-presidente da Trensurb, Humberto Kasper, e o diretor de Administração e Finanças, Leonardo Hoff, assinaram protocolo de cooperação entre governo municipal de Canoas e Trensurb para a viabilização do rebaixamento da linha do trem na cidade.
> 
> O projeto, que teve seus estudos iniciados em setembro de 2010, foi lançado em março de 2011 e consistiu em um preparatório para o PAC Mobilidade. A *proposta inicial era construir o trecho subterrâneo ao longo da BR 116, instalando duas novas estações pelo custo total de um bilhão de reais.*
> 
> *Na nova concepção, será edificada somente uma estação e a linha da Trensurb passará abaixo da Avenida Guiherme Shell. O custo da obra está orçado em 200 milhões de reais*, valor que, segundo o prefeito de Canoas, Jairo Jorge, é “totalmente exequível”.
> 
> Para que a realização do rebaixamento do trem aconteça, é necessário um projeto executivo, que consiste no conjunto dos elementos necessários e suficientes à execução completa da obra. “Esse plano é o resultado de uma história que começou na década de 80, não é uma ideia fácil, mas eu tenho certeza que vai trazer muitos resultados positivos para a cidade de Canoas”, afirmou Jairo Jorge.
> 
> O diretor-presidente da Trensurb, Humberto Kasper, elogiou o esforço de Canoas na busca de viabilizar os recursos que garantam a efetivação do projeto. “O protocolo, assinado hoje, é uma satisfação para nós e trabalharemos em parceria com a prefeitura para a realização do projeto executivo”, afirmou Kasper.
> 
> Representaram também a Trensurb na ocasião: o superintendente de Desenvolvimento e Expansão, Ernani Fagundes; o consultor especial da Presidência, Rubens Pazin; o gerente de Desenvolvimento de Engenharia, Sidemar Francisco da Silva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.trensurb.gov.br/paginas/paginas_noticias_detalhes.php?codigo_sitemap=3359


Purchase of new trains



Lucianoldf said:


> *Trensurb realiza na quinta audiência pública para compra dos novos trens
> 
> O encontro ocorre entre 13h330 e 17 horas no auditório da empresa na Capital*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Trensurb realiza amanhã audiência pública para apresentar a especificação técnica para a aquisição de novos trens. O encontro ocorre entre 13h330 e 17 horas no auditório da empresa, na Avenida Ernesto Neugebauer, 1.985, na capital.
> 
> O edital da audiência e demais documentos relacionados à licitação para a aquisição das novas composições estão disponíveis no site da Trensurb. Também está à disposição para exame no sexto andar do prédio administrativo da Trensurb.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diariodecanoas.com.br/re...ncia-publica-para-compra-dos-novos-trens.html


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - "Tram will be operational before the 2014 World Cup" says secretary




jedeao said:


> *"O VLT ficará pronto
> para a Copa do Mundo de 2014"*
> 
> Maurício Guimarães defende implantação
> do VLT e reafirma que modal será entregue a tempo
> 
> LISLAINE DOS ANJOS
> DA REDAÇÃO
> 
> Fotos de Thiago Bergamasco/MidiaNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secretário da Copa, Maurício Guimarães,
> afirma que obras serão entregues dentro do cronograma
> 
> Em meio ao tumulto gerado pela decisão da Justiça Federal em suspender o contrato, e as obras, do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) em Cuiabá, o secretário de Estado da Copa do Mundo, Maurício Guimarães, reafirmou a convicção dos encaminhamentos de todas as obras relacionadas ao evento, assim como da conclusão das mesmas nos prazos estipulados pela Federação Internacional de Futebol (Fifa).
> 
> Apesar do contratempo, Guimarães ressaltou que as obras da Copa estão “as ações para a Copa continuam” e que não há motivos para a população se preocupar sobre a lisura dos processos ou com possíveis atrasos. As obras do VLT estão paralisadas desde quinta-feira (9), quando a Secopa e o Consórcio VLT Cuiabá, responsável pelas obras, foram notificados.
> 
> Confiante, o secretário acredita que, em breve, a Justiça irá rever a decisão dada. O Governo do Estado, por meio da Procuradoria Geral do Estado (PGE), apresentou sua defesa e, agora, aguarda uma resposta da Justiça.
> 
> Na segunda-feira (6), os Ministérios Públicos Estadual e Federal pediram a suspensão das obras do VLT, orçadas em R$ 1,47 bilhão, e de qualquer repasse da União para o custeio das obras.
> 
> Na ação civil pública, os promotores e procuradores alegam, entre outras coisas, ilegalidade na contratação do consórcio por meio do Regime Diferenciado de Contratação (RDC); possível desvio de verbas, no futuro, de setores essenciais à população, para pagar o empréstimo bilionário; e a eficácia do modal em atender à demanda atual da população, quando o Bus Rapid Transit (BRT), pelo levantamento feito, custaria menos aos cofres públicos para ser implantado.
> 
> Na Secopa, o secretário falou ao MidiaNews sobre as obras em andamento paraa Copa e a implantação do VLT, defendeu a escolha do modal de transporte público feita pelo governador Silval Barbosa (PMDB) e reafirmou que, após a realização do mundial, irá sair “de cabeça erguida” da secretaria.
> 
> *Confira os principais trechos da entrevista:*
> 
> *MidiaNews* – O que você pode falar a respeito das obras do VLT, para tranquilizar a sociedade?
> 
> *Maurício Guimarães* – Nós esperamos retomar as obras, após a defesa que fizemos. A Procuradoria Geral do Estado apresentou as contrarrazões pedindo a reconsideração da decisão anterior e nós estamos esperando. Confiamos que a Justiça irá reestabelecer o status anterior, para que as obras continuem. Hoje, nós estamos obedecendo à ordem judicial e as obras do VLT estão paradas. De imediato, vamos retomar o que já estava em execução e com a mesma convicção de que as obras serão entregues no prazo. Porque nós entendemos que, mais do que o modal, o conjunto de obras que compõe essa licitação é muito importante para Cuiabá. Nós estamos falando do modal de transporte, mas, quando a gente analisa a licitação como um todo, temos ali muito mais do que um modal. Temos uma reestruturação da mobilidade urbana, com a construção de mais uma ponte sobre o Rio Cuiabá, duas pontes sobre o Rio Coxipó, um viaduto em frente ao Shopping Pantanal, um viaduto em frente à UFMT, um viaduto na estrada que leva à Santo Antônio, o alargamento das pistas... Quer dizer, são obras que, em seu conjunto, independente do modal, estão sendo elaboradas, tratadas dentro desse pacote, e são muito importantes para a mobilidade. O objetivo é fazer com que a gente consiga fazer a Capital ter a mesma referência que o Estado tem. Todo esse conjunto, com o modal, vem fazer o casamento de um Estado forte, que cresce economicamente, com uma cidade que está adotando um modal de transporte que também tem essa perspectiva de crescimento, de acompanhar este “boom” econômico do Estado.
> 
> *MidiaNews* – Então, a escolha vai além de um simples modal de transporte público?
> 
> *Guimarães* – Sim. Isto é mais do que só o transporte, só o VLT. Ele é apenas o carro-chefe da licitação. Mas é você poder deixar o centro da cidade para o transporte coletivo. Por isso estão sendo feitas as obras de travessia urbana, para que, quem quer deslocar de um lado para o outro, não precise usar o centro da cidade. Para que a gente possa canalizar para o centro da cidade quem ali vai atrás do comércio e que possa usar o transporte público para ir lá. O que está se pensando, buscando com o legado para Cuiabá pós-Copa é, além das obras, também uma condição de melhoria do ir e vir das pessoas, tanto aquelas que trafegam de carro quanto aquelas que usam o transporte coletivo. E, mais do que isso, é fazer com que as pessoas comecem a ver o transporte público de uma forma diferenciada. Para que elas tenham um transporte público atrativo e a satisfação de sair de casa, deixar seu veículo particular, e pegar um transporte com ar-condicionado, moderno, com hora para chegar e sair. Por tudo isso, o Governo entende que fez a escolha certa e é por isso que nós estamos defendendo e vamos buscar a reparação e retomada das obras no convencimento da Justiça.
> 
> *MidiaNews* – Do ponto de vista técnico, os argumentos apresentados pelos Ministérios Públicos Estadual e Federal e acatados pelo juiz federal Marllon de Souza são corretos ou simplistas demais? Por exemplo, a respeito do prazo para construção do VLT, que eles disseram que levaria três anos.
> 
> *Guimarães *– Sim, foi trazido aos autos que a construção leva, em média na Europa, três anos. Mas nós também temos informações de que na China e no Japão, essa obra é feita em um ano. Nós estamos fazendo em dois anos, então estamos na média. Outro ponto muito relevante é que, quando nós licitamos, isso era uma pré-condição, de que o consórcio entregasse no primeiro trimestre de 2014. Nós tivemos a participação de quatro consórcios, compostos por quase 50 empresas, muitas delas as maiores do Brasil, e todas assumiram um serviço formal de que entregariam. A empresa que nós contratamos, que foi a vencedora do processo licitatório, assinou um contrato dizendo que entrega no prazo, inclusive com operários trabalhando em três turnos, o que também era uma pré-condição. Então, isso me leva a ter convicção de que será entregue no prazo.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– E quanto ao uso do Regime Diferenciado de Contratação (RDC), que o MP alega ter sido ilegal?
> 
> *Guimarães* – A lei do RDC só possui uma condição: que esteja na Matriz de Responsabilidade. E o VLT de Cuiabá está na Matriz de Responsabilidade. Eu também entendo que sé uma obra para a Copa, ela deve ser entregue antes da Copa, mas, a condição da lei é que esteja na Matriz, e ela está. Então, essas coisas que nos dão convicção de que nós vamos reverter essa decisão e dar continuidade às obras do VLT e espero que seja em muito breve.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Você acredita que a sociedade esteja consciente sobre a dimensão desse projeto VLT?
> 
> *Guimarães* – Eu acho que não. Agora a sociedade começou a entender a importância do sistema para a população. Acho que somente quando ela tiver mais informações sobre o quanto isso vai, em um primeiro momento, facilitar a sua vida e será um indutor da melhoria do transporte, é que ela irá entender. Porque o VLT também tem a missão de melhorar todo o de transporte. Está contratada, junto com a licitação, uma nova dimensão da rede de transporte coletivo e da integração. Acho que quando a população tiver mais clareza da importância deste modal e a forma com que ele vai forçar a melhora contínua do sistema, nós vamos ter ainda mais apoio. Nós também não estamos sendo tão inovadores, só estamos implantando primeiro no Brasil, o primeiro na América Latina. Mas os pensadores da mobilidade urbana no Brasil já estão pensando nisso, tanto é que o Governo Federal já definiu um PAC (Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento) para ampliar os VLTs no Brasil.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Qual o VLT mais próximo do Brasil?
> 
> *Guimarães* – O VLT mais perto daqui e próximo àquele que vamos implantar em Cuiabá está localizado em Houston, nos Estados Unidos.
> 
> *MidiaNews* – Você afirmou que a sociedade ainda não entendeu a dimensão do projeto VLT. O que falta para a sociedade compreender? Informação? Ver as obras realmente começando?
> 
> *Guimarães* – Acho que está faltando tudo. Nós focamos muito em construir e implantar e o governo, agora, precisa mostrar de que forma isso vai impactar o dia a dia das pessoas, efetivamente, no uso.
> 
> *MidiaNews* – Mas isso é uma prioridade?
> 
> *Guimarães *– Sim. Não tenho dúvidas que, com a retomada das obras, nós vamos também levar à sociedade a efetividade do modal de transporte no seu dia-a-dia.
> 
> *MidiaNews* – Você acha que o fato de ser uma obra conceitualmente muito moderna e arrojada, com um impacto muito grande, isso acaba assustando e criando uma resistência nas pessoas?
> 
> *Guimarães *– Vamos analisar as coisas de uma maneira mais ampla. Quando em Cuiabá nós tivemos trincheiras? Nós não temos histórico de grandes obras. Para nós, por exemplo, que estamos administrando essas obras na Perimetral, de trincheiras e viaduto, também é uma nova forma de lidar com grandes obras no perímetro urbano, que causam impacto visual e no dia-a-dia das pessoas. As obras na Perimetral, por exemplo, nos primeiros 30 dias, impactaram muito as pessoas. Hoje em dia, não mais, porque elas já começaram a absorver isso. Então, na questão do VLT, quando a gente fala de uma obra de R$ 1,4 bilhão, não é uma coisa comum no Brasil, imagina em Mato Grosso, em Cuiabá. Mas quando a gente olha para a dimensão, o tamanho dessa obra, se nós conseguirmos fazer uma fotografia futura de uma Cuiabá com tudo isso pronto daqui a dois anos, isso realmente causa susto. Isso assusta a nós todos porque nós não temos tradição. Isso em São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, é comum. Para nós, isso é inédito e, de certa forma, assusta a população e desespera quem está construindo, executando a obra.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Você acredita que, se não fosse a Copa do Mundo, Cuiabá demoraria a receber obras desse porte?
> 
> *Guimarães *– O momento Copa e o esforço pessoal que o governador Silval Barbosa fez para não perder todos os recursos do Dnit (Departamento Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes), essa visão de fazer uma Cuiabá melhor aproveitando o momento Copa do Mundo... Talvez nós iríamos demorar muito tempo para ter essa conjunção de esforços, nos permitindo ter tudo isso em um espaço de tempo que parece muito curto. Nós vamos, com certeza, chegar ao início de 2014 com uma nova Cuiabá.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Nós percebemos que alguns setores e segmentos da sociedade ainda sentem um certo receio, preocupação, em relação às obras..
> 
> *Guimarães *– Não há motivos para preocupação. As obras, todas, estão no cronograma e estarão prontas para a Copa. Umas antes, outras mais pertinho. Mas dia 13 de junho de 2014, dia do primeiro jogo aqui na Arena Pantanal, nós vamos estar com essas obras todas prontas. Das obras do Dnit, por exemplo, só falta a construção do Viaduto da FEB, que está em processo licitatório. As outras já estão em construção, umas bem adiantadas, outras menos. Nessa semana agora, nós terminamos praticamente a licitação de todas. Então, não há mais dúvidas de que as obras sairão. Elas estão aí. O que precisamos agora é dobrar o gerenciamento na execução dessas obras, e isso está sendo feito. Nós não vamos, de forma alguma, deixar de fazer isso para que a gente tenha essas obras no prazo e com a qualidade contratada.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Falando sobre o conjunto todo, quantas obras são?
> 
> *Guimarães *– Hoje nós estamos trabalhando com quase 50 obras, entre obras de mobilidade urbana, travessia urbana, obras de desbloqueio, tudo. Para a Copa, falta apenas a licitação de dois Centros Oficiais de Treinamento, do Fan Park e da Via Verde. O restante das obras, falta só administrar a execução.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Quando se fala em R$ 1,47 bilhão, as pessoas imaginam que é somente para implantar os trilhos e colocar o VLT para rodar. Mas quantas outras obras estão envolvidas no projeto?
> 
> *Guimarães *– Dentro deste valor nós temos 13 obras de arte, entre trincheiras, pontes e viadutos, recuperação total do canal da Prainha, o lançamento de todos os trilhos e dos sistemas de comunicação e informatização e a compra de todo o material rodante.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Quantos carros serão?
> 
> *Guimarães *– Nós licitamos 40 carros com sete vagões cada. Cada carro desses transporta cerca de 450 pessoas.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Já se sabe o modelo do trem que será implantando?
> 
> *Guimarães *– Já. Isso já está definido e, resolvendo a questão da imagem, nós vamos apresentar para a sociedade qual o modelo que estará aqui. Os vagões já estão sendo construídos na Espanha, pela CAF Brasil Indústria e Comércio, que é a empresa que faz parte do Consórcio VLT Cuiabá. Já os trilhos serão todos construídos aqui no Brasil. Ao todo, serão 32 estações e já temos todos os layouts delas. Agora, nós estamos terminando os projetos, apenas. Porque com o RDC, tudo foi contratado junto. Dentro do Consórcio tem duas empresas projetistas e elas estão terminando os ajustes.
> 
> *MidiaNews* – Dá para se comparar os valores para implantação do BRT e do VLT?
> 
> *Guimarães *– Quando se fala em comparar preços, o valor do BRT, de R$ 323 milhões, significava apenas tratamento viário e mais nada. Com o VLT nós temos tratamento viário, carros, sinalização, informação, comunicação, obras de arte, tudo isso. E estou falando apenas de preço, nem estou comparado os modais.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– A implantação do VLT exclui a implantação do BRT?
> 
> *Maurício *– De jeito nenhum. Não pode ser implantado no mesmo trajeto, mas na alimentação, sim. São modais complementares. O VLT foi escolhido por causa do eixo que nós estamos trabalhando. Ele é muito mais adequado, do ponto de vista de diminuir o número de desapropriações e de não mudar muito o desenho urbano da cidade, e porque, neste eixo, existe uma demanda crescente. É um sistema de modal que se adequa muito facilmente à estrutura urbana que a gente tem. Diferente, por exemplo, de um BRT, em que nós teríamos um tratamento viário muito mais impactante, mexendo mais com a vida da população. No VLT, eu tenho duas linhas de quatro metros cada uma, fixas. E no BRT, além das linhas fixas, eu teria que ter as linhas de ultrapassagem, porque tem um ônibus ultrapassando o outro a todo o momento. Por isso no BRT eu teria muito mais desapropriações, porque eu teria que ter uma caixa viária muito maior. Do ponto de vista de economicidade com as desapropriações e de mexer menos com o meio urbano que já está consolidado, com a vida das pessoas, é que nós escolhemos o VLT. Porque ele tem essa característica de se adaptar melhor.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– A questão das desapropriações para o VLT já foi concluída?
> 
> *Maurício* – Nós já fizemos todos os decretos e nós estamos com as equipes nas ruas, fazendo as avaliações. Mas eu posso lhe afiançar que serão poucos, em torno de 130 pontos.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Na Prainha, que foi muito discutida, o VLT irá passar no canteiro central. Qual a largura que ele vai ocupar?
> 
> *Maurício *– Ele vai ocupar oito metros de canteiro central. A Prainha só terá desapropriações nas estações e vai ficar com uma pista para tráfego geral. Toda essa obra vai permitir a acessibilidade das pessoas. Hoje você não consegue andar a pé nesse trajeto, porque não tem calçada. Isso tudo, a implantação de calçadas, está incluso no pacote do VLT.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Como fica a questão das tarifas, que é um dos pontos polêmicos da ação do MP e da decisão?
> 
> *Maurício *– O Governo do Estado nunca disse que não subsidiaria o sistema. Ele está subsidiando na implantação. Ou seja, quando a gente for para a operação, que ainda está em estudo, o modal entra sem ônus de investimento. Agora, quando você compara os custos operacionais de um BRT e de um VLT, o VLT é muito mais barato. Você tem um material rodante, no VLT, com depreciação de 30 anos, ao invés de sete anos; você tem toda uma matriz energética elétrica, a base de óleo diesel, cujo insumo você não vai precisar importar; você tem uma mão-de-obra reduzida, porque todo o sistema é computadorizado; ou seja, o sistema operacional é muito mais barato. Se eu tivesse optado por uma PPP (Parceria Público Privada), onde o operador tivesse que gerar receita para pagar o investimento, aí eu teria que entrar subsidiando. O Governo já está subsidiando na implantação, pagando o empréstimo para fazer o VLT. Agora, comparando os dois modais, o operacional do VLT é muito mais barato. Quanto? Não sei ainda. Porque preciso terminar de fazer o desenho da rede e ele tem integração, então tenho que dividir tarifa, enfim... Isso vai impactar? Hoje já tem integração, você só vai substituir os ônibus que descem esses trechos pelo VLT. Mas todos os números indicam que a passagem será muito próxima do que é cobrado hoje, em função de que o Governo está subsidiando a implantação e não a operação.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Nesses troncos percorridos pelo VLT não terão mais ônibus?
> 
> *Maurício *– Talvez você tenha ônibus que atravessem as avenidas e andem por um trecho da via, mas concorrentes, não.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Quantos minutos o VLT irá demorar para percorrer tanto o Eixo 1 (CPA-Aeroporto) quanto o Eixo 2 (Coxipó-Centro)?
> 
> *Maurício *– Em torno de 20 minutos de um ponto ao outro. Porque tudo é sequencial, controlado. E, nos horários de pico, baseado na demanda que existe hoje, nós teremos VLT saindo de quatro em quatro minutos.
> 
> *MidiaNews* – Quantos trabalhadores serão necessários para operar o sistema?
> 
> *Maurício *– Não há um número exato ainda. Cada carro terá um operador. Aí tem ainda a parte de manutenção. Mas eu acredito que seja em torno de 200 funcionários.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– E quantos operários devem trabalhar durante a construção do VLT?
> 
> *Maurício *– Segundo o consórcio contratado, no auge da obra, nós teremos 3,9 mil operários trabalhando nas obras do VLT.
> 
> *MidiaNews* – No próximo dia 28, o secretário da FIFA, Jérôme Valcke, e o representante do Comitê Organizador da Copa de 2014 (COL), o embaixador Ronaldo, virão à Cuiabá visitar a Arena Pantanal. O que eles poderão ver? Qual o status da obra atualmente?
> 
> *Maurício *– Eles vão ver que nós estamos no cronograma, porque nós o refizemos para entregar essa obra de julho de 2013, que nós estamos atendendo às exigências da Fifa e que não precisam ter preocupações se Cuiabá estará pronta para a Copa. Hoje estamos trabalhando com a estrutura, colocação de arquibancadas, então devemos estar com 46% da obra concluída.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Por que houve essa alteração no cronograma?
> 
> *Maurício *– Primeiro, para você não ficar muito tempo com a obra parada, uma vez que não estamos participando na Copa das Confederações, e porque a gente teve, inicialmente, alguns atrasos em repasses, nos pagamentos do BNDES.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– Houve alguma modificação no valor da Arena Pantanal?
> 
> *Maurício *– Essa obra vai passar por aditivos e ela consta hoje, na Matriz de Responsabilidade, com um valor em torno de R$ 500 milhões e deve fechar o valor em até R$ 520 milhões, porque falta licitar placar, cadeiras, enfim.
> 
> *MidiaNews* – Sobre a questão da transparência, o que você pode falar sobre a lisura dos processos licitatórios e da aplicação do dinheiro?
> 
> *Maurício *– Temos aqui dentro, 24 horas por dia, a Auditoria Geral do Estado, o Tribunal de Contas da União, o Tribunal de Contas do Estado, a Ordem dos Advogados do Brasil... O que eu posso afirmar é que, até hoje, não se tem dúvidas dos processos feitos aqui. A equipe que está aqui dentro é muito comprometida com isso. Nós temos recebido orientações do governador Silval Barbosa para sermos muito duros com isso. A prova de nosso compromisso com a execução é de que, a nossa primeira obra, na Avenida Juliano Costa Marques, nós não vamos receber enquanto ela não for entregue conforme foi contratado. E o trabalho está lá, sendo refeito. Eu não posso dizer que a Secopa é o suprassumo de tudo, mas nós estamos tentando, com a equipe da secretaria e dos órgãos de controle fiscalizando, trabalhar preventivamente. Eles estão nos ajudando a não cometer erros e proteger o patrimônio público e isso nos faz ter certeza de que estamos no caminho certo. Hoje, fico muito seguro em dizer que nós estamos fazendo de tudo para executar todos os procedimentos obedecendo todos os preceitos legais. Esta secretaria sempre esteve de portas abertas. Se você entrar no site da Secopa, sem falsa modéstia, do ponto de vista de transparência, não há nada que tenha mais informações sobre processos e procedimentos no Estado, do que o nosso portal. Aquilo que não for encontrado no site poderá ser requisitado à Secopa. Hoje, nós não temos nenhum pedido de informação pendente para ninguém.
> 
> *MidiaNews *– O que o senhor pode dizer quanto a especulações sobre corrupção que podem envolver a implantação do VLT e as obras da Copa, como um todo?
> 
> *Maurício *– Eu trabalho com fatos concretos. Agora, ser gestor público é muito complicado. A gente tem que ficar 24 horas por dia provando que é honesto. Infelizmente, é o ônus que a gente carrega. Mas, ao final da Copa de 2014, eu, com a ajuda de Deus, quero sair daqui da mesma forma que entrei, com a cabeça erguida.
> 
> Fonte: http://www.midianews.com.br/conteudo.php?sid=266&cid=129895


----------



## mopc

*Recife Light Rail* - pics




Paulo Magalhães said:


> Galeria de fotos da matéria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Créditos ao JC.


source: http://jconline.ne10.uol.com.br/can...lt-para-implantacao-futura-em-suape-37518.php



Video:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro* - City intends to triple the use of public transportation until the 2016 Olympics.



pmoretzs said:


> Desenvolvimento Urbano + Acessibilidade
> 
> *Rio promete triplicar uso do transporte público*
> 
> By Maria Fernanda Cavalcanti Agosto 9, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Foto: Pedro Carrion)
> 
> Por Pedro Carrion. Publicado no Portal Mobilize em 06/08/2012.
> 
> A quatro anos da próxima Olimpíada, a prefeitura do Rio de Janeiro apresentou na última sexta-feira (5) o projeto ‘Olímpico 2016′. Uma coletiva de imprensa no Centro de Operações da prefeitura, na região central do Rio, contou com presença do prefeito Eduardo Paes e da presidente da Empresa Olímpica Municipal (EOM) Maria Silvia Bastos Marques. Entre os assuntos abordados, destaque para as obras que visam a melhorar o transporte público na cidade.
> 
> O legado que as obras deixarão para a cidade também foi muito citado no evento. Segundo a presidente da EOM, o objetivo é tornar o Rio de Janeiro uma cidade modelo. “Com a implantação de todos os BRTs, pretendemos alcançar um grande aumento no uso do transporte público na cidade, a ponto de triplicar o número de usuários. Com essa e outras melhorias em demais áreas, acreditamos que até 2020 o Rio de Janeiro seja a melhor cidade para viver, visitar e trabalhar da América do Sul”, disse Maria Silvia.
> 
> Com a linha expressa BRT Transoeste já em funcionamento e a Transcarioca e a Transolímpica com obras adiantadas, apenas a linha Transbrasil ainda não começou a ser construída, o que está previsto para acontecer em junho de 2013.
> 
> “Há dois anos e meio ninguém imaginaria que estivéssemos com algumas obras tão avançadas. Já viabilizamos a linha Transoeste e a conclusão dos demais BRTs está em andamento. Assim como outras intervenções, caso do Porto Maravilha, que contará com os Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos (VLT). E do estádio Maracanã, que está com mais de 50% das obras concluídas”, afirmou Eduardo Paes.
> 
> Direto de Londres, o diretor-geral do Comitê Organizador dos Jogos Olímpicos e Paralímpicos, Leonardo Gryner, participou do evento por videoconferência. Ele falou sobre suas impressões e o que pode tirar de positivo da Olimpíada que está sendo disputada na capital londrina. “A metodologia do planejamento utilizado aqui em Londres é bastante inspiradora, eles são muito bons nisso. Mas é preciso entender que as dimensões e características daqui e do Rio de Janeiro são diferentes. O importante é deixarmos um legado. Para as Olimpíadas, 47% das instalações que serão usadas já estão construídas, 25% vão ser temporárias e 28% serão novas”, afirmou Gryner.
> 
> Fonte: http://thecityfixbrasil.com/2012/08/09/rio-promete-triplicar-uso-do-transporte-publico/


----------



## mopc

*Campo Grande* - new BRT-like buses




paulo lima said:


> *Campo Grande recebe primeiro lote de BRTs*
> 
> Expectativa é de que os oito ônibus entrem em circulação até o fim do mês, mesmo sem corredores
> 02/07/2012 - 22h57 . Atualizada em 03/07/2012 - 06h00
> 
> 
> Os oito ônibus do sistema BRT estacionados na garagem da empresa Itajaí, na Vila Aeroporto, em Campinas: articulados têm design futurista e maior capacidade
> (Foto: César Rodrigues/AAN)
> 
> Os primeiros ônibus de média capacidade, que serão o padrão de veículos que circularão nas cidades-sede da Copa do Mundo de futebol, começaram a chegar em Campinas. Dos 15 veículos previstos, oito chegaram ontem e a previsão é que até o final do mês os BRTs (da sigla em inglês de trânsito rápido de ônibus), com desenho futurista, inspirado nos modernos trens de alta velocidade, comecem a circular na região do Campo Grande.
> 
> Enquanto o corredor Campo Grande não é construído — a previsão é que a obra ficará para 2013 — os BRTs atuarão como ônibus comum. A mudança e as plenas vantagens do sistema só serão sentidas quando puderem circular em via segregada, de forma que haverá redução dos tempos de embarque e desembarque de passageiros, por ser composto de veículos com grande número de portas e de plataformas niveladas ao piso do ônibus. Outra vantagem é o pagamento fora do veículo, as estações fechadas e seguras e os mapas de informação em tempo real.
> 
> Os BRTs adquiridos pela empresa Itajaí irão circular em três linhas, a 2.12, 2.10 e 2.11 que ligarão o Terminal Itajaí ao corredor central, o Terminal Campo Grande ao Parque D. Pedro Shopping e Unicamp, e o Terminal Campo Grande ao Shopping Iguatemi. Trata-se de um sistema de transporte coletivo sobre pneus, rápido, flexível, de alto desempenho, com capacidade para 145 passageiros e que agrega mais conforto, como por exemplo, acesso à internet por sistema wireless. Os veículos têm câmeras para o motorista monitorar a entrada de passageiros e o ônibus não parte com portas abertas. Além de internet, eles terão também televisão.
> 
> Os BRTs têm carroceria Marcopolo montada sobre chassis Volvo. Esses ônibus são articulados e irão trafegar em canaleta específica, no Corredor Campo Grande, que será construído na Avenida John Boyd Dunlop e irá ligar o Terminal Central ao Terminal Campo Grande.
> Várias cidades do Brasil, como Curitiba, Goiânia, São Paulo e Rio de Janeiro adotaram o BRT como um meio de transporte público mais barato a um sistema metropolitano (metrô), com capacidade de transporte de passageiros similar à de um sistema de veículo leve sobre trilhos (VLT). O primeiro BRT do País foi implantado em 1979, em Curitiba.
> 
> O investimento nessa frota, feito pela empresa Itajaí, foi de R$ 10 milhões, 90% financiados pelo Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES). Segundo a Marcopolo, a Itajaí adquiriu o modelo Viale BRT. Os ônibus têm vidros laterais colados que garantem maior visibilidade e proporcionam uma visão panorâmica aos passageiros. Além disso, contam com conjuntos óticos dianteiro e traseiro com LEDs, que garantem melhor iluminação.
> 
> Também é o primeiro ônibus urbano no mercado brasileiro a contar com Daytime Running Light, dispositivo de acendimento automático dos faróis mesmo durante o dia. Internamente, o Viale BRT inova nos conceitos de ocupação de espaço e de ergonomia. A maior largura interna, associada à configuração das poltronas, tem maior área livre e facilita a circulação dos passageiros. A altura interna também foi aumentada, permitindo a inclusão de dutos de ar, alto-falantes e espaço para propaganda nas laterais.
> 
> Os novos ônibus irão substituir os padrões da frota e ampliar sua capacidade de transporte na região do Campo Grande. A empresa irá retirar de circulação 20 ônibus padrão e colocar 15 BRTs no lugar. A Itajaí opera hoje com quatro veículos de grande capacidade, os biarticulados, e parou os investimentos nesse tipo de veículo porque os testes realizados mostraram que sem corredores exclusivos, eles não são viáveis.
> 
> http://correio.rac.com.br/correio-p...ampo-grande-recebe-primeiro-lote-de-brts.html


----------



## mopc

*Niterói (Rio de Janeiro)* - new BRT bus




rnnbe said:


> Apresento-lhes o primeiro Millenium BRT versão Padron Piso Baixo do Brasil!
> 
> E é pra Niterói/RJ!!!


----------



## mopc

*Campinas (São Paulo state, pop 1,5 million)* - Campinas city considering BRT system. Campinas is probably the largest and wealthiest city in Brazil without a structured transportation system.




paulo lima said:


> *Prefeitura realiza Audiência Pública sobre o conceito BRT*
> 
> 
> 
> A Prefeitura de Campinas, por meio da Secretaria de Transportes e da Empresa Municipal de Desenvolvimento de Campinas (EMDEC), realiza no próximo dia 6 de julho, sexta-feira, Audiência Pública sobre o Bus Rapid Transit (BRT), que será implantado no município. O evento será realizado no Salão Vermelho do Paço Municipal; e terá início a partir das 9h.
> 
> O conceito de BRT envolve elementos importantes, como infraestrutura, planejamento e controle operacional. O BRT é formado por estações de transferência e infraestrutura adequada; veículos articulados ou biarticulados; corredores exclusivos com espaços para ultrapassagens; embarque / desembarque pela esquerda (junto ao canteiro central das avenidas); embarque em nível; pagamento desembarcado; e sistema mais seguro, rápido, eficiente e confiável.
> 
> Durante a Audiência Pública serão apresentados à sociedade os dados gerais sobre o novo sistema de transporte, com informações sobre os corredores Ouro Verde e Campo Grande, e o processo licitatório para a contratação de empresas especializadas para a adequação dos projetos básicos e funcionais; para a elaboração dos projetos executivos; para o gerenciamento de projetos e obras; e para a execução das obras. A audiência Pública do BRT atende ao Artigo 39 da Lei Nº 8.666, de 21 de junho de 1993.
> 
> PAC II
> No dia 24 de abril, Campinas foi contemplada com o valor de R$ 339 milhões, do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento da Mobilidade Urbana (PAC II) – Grandes Cidades (com população entre 1 milhão e 3 milhões de habitantes). O anúncio foi realizado pela presidenta Dilma Rousseff, durante cerimônia em Brasília, no Salão Oeste do Palácio do Planalto, que teve a participação do prefeito Pedro Serafim e do secretário de Transportes e presidente da EMDEC, André Aranha Ribeiro.
> 
> Do total de recursos, o Governo Federal vai destinar R$ 295 milhões, sendo R$ 98 milhões repassados diretamente do Orçamento Geral da União; e R$ 197 milhões, por meio de empréstimo em contrato de financiamento a fundo perdido, com aplicação a juros baixos. O município deverá investir R$ 44 milhões como contrapartida.
> 
> BRT em Campinas
> Os R$ 339 milhões serão utilizados para a realização do Plano de Mobilidade Urbana de Campinas. O Plano de Mobilidade prevê, entre outras ações, a implantação de dois corredores de ônibus exclusivos à esquerda para a operação do sistema BRT, nos eixos Ouro Verde e Campo Grande.
> 
> O sistema vai operar com ônibus articulados e biarticulados e haverá interligação entre os corredores. Além disso, estão previstas as reformas do Terminal Ouro Verde e do Viaduto Miguel Vicente Cury.
> 
> No Ouro Verde serão 14,4 km de corredor exclusivo à esquerda, saindo do Terminal Central (Viaduto Miguel Vicente Cury), seguindo pela João Jorge, Amoreiras, Ruy Rodriguez e Camucim até o Terminal Vida Nova. Também haverá a reforma do Viaduto Miguel Vicente Cury, basicamente com a implantação de mais uma faixa de rolamento, em cada sentido, na ligação com a Avenida João Jorge; reforma dos terminais Central, Ouro Verde e Vida Nova; e implantação de estações de transferência ao longo do trecho. O custo estimado do projeto é de R$ 145 milhões.
> 
> Já o Corredor Campo Grande terá 17,8 km de extensão, saindo do Terminal Multimodal Ramos de Azevedo, seguindo pelo leito desativado do antigo VLT, John Boyd Dunlop e chegando ao Terminal Itajaí. As obras contemplam a construção de um terminal ao lado do Terminal Multimodal; e a implantação de estações de transferência ao longo da Avenida John Boyd Dunlop. O custo estimado é de R$ 155 milhões.
> 
> A estimativa é de que em 2014 os dois corredores, Ouro Verde e Campo Grande, transportem juntos cerca de 30 mil passageiros por hora, nos períodos de pico; podendo chegar a 40 mil, nos próximos 30 anos.
> 
> Também está definido, no Plano, uma ligação perimetral entre os dois corredores, com 4 km de extensão, ligando Vila Aurocan até Campos Elíseos, seguindo pelo leito desativado do VLT. O custo estimado da obra é de R$ 30 milhões.
> 
> http://www.emdec.com.br/eficiente/sites/portalemdec/pt-br/site.php?secao=noticiasgerais&pub=6844


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Aeromóvel* - compressed air train - construction update



Paulo Magalhães said:


> *Obras do Aeromovel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DECOM/TRENSURB.


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - Company prepares tender to purchase 15 new trains




Lucianoldf said:


> *Trensurb prepara a licitação para comprar 15 novos trens*
> 
> 
> 
> Setembro. Essa é a previsão do diretor-presidente da Trensurb, Humberto Kasper, para a publicação do edital de aquisição da nova frota de trens metropolitanos (trens unidade elétrica, TUE no jargão técnico). A proposta da empresa incluída no Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC) – Compras Governamentais prevê que a empresa vai adquirir no Brasil 60 novos carros, que irão compor 15 trens.
> 
> “Essa ampliação da frota faz parte da política do governo federal de injetar recursos na indústria brasileira, por isso a licitação será direcionada aos fabricantes nacionais de trens e exigirá um índice de 60% de nacionalização, quer dizer que 60% dos componentes utilizados nos vagões precisam ser fabricados no País”, explicou Kasper.
> 
> De acordo com as projeções divulgadas pela Trensurb, a compra das novas composições irá demandar a aplicação de R$ 220 milhões até 2015, mas a previsão é de que o primeiro dos novos veículos seja entregue em 18 meses após a assinatura do contrato com o vencedor da licitação – na estimativa de Kasper, esse prazo será alcançado no primeiro semestre de 2014, antes da realização da Copa do Mundo de Futebol.
> 
> A expectativa do gestor é assinar o contrato com o fabricante dos trens até outubro deste ano e, após o recebimento do primeiro veículo em 2014, dois trens devem ser entregues a cada mês. “Não existe trem pronto. Como toda a estrutura complexa, a fabricação de um trem envolve o projeto, a montagem da planta industrial específica para atender a essa encomenda e a compra dos componentes”, detalhou.
> 
> A Trensurb já determinou, no documento de especificação dos novos trens publicado no site da empresa, que os veículos tenham capacidade nominal para 270 passageiros, considerando a densidade de 20% das vagas para passageiros que viajam sentados e a possibilidade de transportar até seis passageiros em pé por m2. Segundo Kasper, a sensação de conforto de quem viaja será ampliada pela climatização dos vagões e pela distribuição interna dos bancos.
> 
> O executivo afirmou, ainda, que a empresa recebeu outros R$ 40 milhões, também de verbas do PAC, para a reforma da atual frota, que circula desde a instalação da empresa, na década de 1980. Os trens antigos serão remodelados para dar maior acessibilidade a usuários de cadeira de rodas e serão equipados com ar-condicionado e um novo sistema interno de comunicação.
> 
> Uma das exigências principais, na preparação para a publicação do edital de licitação, foi cumprida no início do mês, com a realização de uma audiência pública para debater a execução do investimento. Na audiência, ocorrida no dia 2 de agosto, na sede da empresa, em Porto Alegre, foram detalhados os critérios técnicos e administrativos que serão incluídos no edital.
> 
> A participação dos concorrentes está condicionada à experiência anterior na fabricação e no fornecimento de trens de aço inox no mercado nacional, e o edital também não permitirá a participação de consórcios – “uma forma de preservar a promoção do desenvolvimento nacional sustentável”, segundo a Trensurb, que considera a capacidade instalada da indústria nacional. O prazo para apresentação dos projetos será de cinco dias úteis a partir da publicação do edital.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ampliação da linha deve atrair 30 mil novos usuário
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O militar aposentado Juvêncio Silva de Mello, morador de São Leopoldo, dá graças a Deus por não precisar pegar o trem nos horários de pico. “O movimento já aumentou muito e, com a abertura das novas estações em Novo Hamburgo, vai aumentar mais ainda. De manhã cedo já não tem como conseguir lugar para sentar”, disse ele. A reclamação tem sido frequente entre os usuários do trem metropolitano, que neste ano inaugurou duas novas estações e até abril do próximo ano prevê a inclusão de mais três paradas no trajeto – que irá se estender de Porto Alegre até Novo Hamburgo.
> 
> Com isso, a Trensurb espera um incremento de 30 mil usuários por dia ao contingente de 180 mil passageiros que já usam o transporte ferroviário. A demanda será potencializada pela integração entre o trem metropolitano e os transportes coletivos municipais e intermunicipais do Vale do Sinos, que deixarão de vir até Porto Alegre por rodovia. Quem explica é o diretor-presidente da Trensurb, Humberto Kasper: “A estação Fenac, que entrará em operação no ano que vem, será uma estação importantíssima, tanto porque vai integrar com a Fenac, quanto porque vai ter integração com a rodoviária de Novo Hamburgo, que recebe os ônibus de toda a região.”
> 
> O gestor explica que, assim, os municípios de fora da Região Metropolitana poderão deixar de enviar ônibus até a Capital. “É uma experiência que já tivemos com a Viação Montenegro, que optou pela integração e acertou com o Daer para não trazer a maioria dos ônibus até o Centro da Capital, já que a empresa não embarca mais ninguém ao longo da BR-116 (porque não tem autorização para isso na operação de atende Montenegro). Então ela integra com o trem na estação São Leopoldo e, com isso, houve redução de quilometragem para eles, o que levou à redução de custo e do congestionamento na BR-116. O usuário também se beneficiou, porque a empresa conseguiu reduzir a tarifa e a viagem até Porto Alegre ficou mais rápida.”
> 
> Kasper estima que, se bem aproveitado, o potencial da integração com a rodoviária de Novo Hamburgo pode levar a uma redução de tráfego importante na BR-116. Ele afirma que é possível direcionar para o trem, inclusive, os passageiros que vêm da Serra gaúcha para a Capital. Outro ponto de integração, desta vez com a rede de transporte coletivo municipal de Novo Hamburgo, será feito na estação terminal da expansão do Trensurb, a estação que vai levar o nome da cidade.
> 
> “Esse aumento no número de usuários, previsto em 30 mil pessoas, já inclui essas integrações. Estamos trabalhando para que, nos novos trens e, com a reforma dos veículos atuais, o passageiro perceba um aumento do conforto. Mas o fato é que o transporte ferroviário de passageiros, feito nas regiões metropolitanas do mundo todo, é voltado para o transporte das pessoas em pé. Entendemos a reclamação. Principalmente no verão, com o calor e a umidade, é ruim mesmo. Por isso estamos investindo na climatização dos vagões”, ponderou.
> 
> Nas palavras do aposentado Juvêncio Mello, até a entrada em operação dos novos trens, todas as estações ficarão como a Mathias Velho (uma das mais movimentadas da linha). A comerciante Clara Fornasier, que usa o trem diariamente para ir de Canoas a Sapucaia, faz eco: “todo mundo reclama muito”.
> 
> 
> *Reforma ampliará em 20 anos vida útil da frota atual
> *
> Os 25 trens japoneses, de quatro carros, que operam a linha da Trensurb desde a inauguração do serviço, em 1985, terão suas vidas-úteis ampliadas em pelo menos 20 anos com a reforma prevista pela empresa – que fará adequação dos veículos aos novos padrões de acessibilidade, climatização e comunicação interna. Isso porque, como explica Kasper, “a manutenção é boa e bem avaliada”. O gestor diz que, ao contrário dos boatos, os trens não são considerados velhos ou foram descartados como sucata em outros países. “É claro que os trens estão dotados de uma tecnologia do início dos anos 1980 e que de lá para cá houve muitos avanços. Mas em lugar nenhum do mundo se considera descartar um patrimônio como esse. O que se faz é o que faremos aqui, adequar os veículos aos padrões atuais e seguir usando eles por muitos anos ainda.”
> 
> Kasper lembra que, no sistema de transportes de Tóquio, existem trens muito mais antigos do que os de Porto Alegre e que os fabricantes japoneses têm nos serviços da Trensurb seu centro de referência para a América do Sul e África. “Nunca tivemos problema de falta de peças de reposição, nem precisamos fazer ‘canibalismo’ dos trens para dar manutenção. Pelo contrário, não só seguimos sendo abastecidos pelos fornecedores japoneses como viemos ao longo dos anos desenvolvendo uma rede de fornecedores brasileiros.”
> 
> Ele conta, ainda, que o sistema implantado no Estado é extremamente seguro. Sinais elétricos impedem que uma composição invada um trecho de linha ocupado por outra. Essa trava mecânica faz com que os trens passem, no máximo, a cada três minutos nas estações – o que em alguns horários é mal visto pelos usuários – mas é mais seguro, garante Kasper. “O intervalo mínimo era de quatro minutos. Conseguimos baixar um pouco, mas a preocupação sempre é com a segurança. Existem outros sistemas em uso em outros lugares, baseados em GPS, mas ainda não nos sentimos confortáveis para mudar. Os japoneses não abrem mão desse sistema antigo que temos aqui”, observou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Expansão da linha foi prevista nos anos 1970
> *
> A interligação do Vale do Sinos com Porto Alegre pelo trem metropolitano, que entrará em plena operação apenas no ano que vem, já estava planejada quando a Trensurb foi instalada. O projeto foi feito pelo Grupo Executivo de Integração da Política de Transportes (Geipot), nos anos 1970. “Essa é a terceira etapa”, explica o diretor-presidente da Trensurb, Humberto Kasper. Na etapa inicial do projeto, o trem ligava Porto Alegre a Sapucaia do Sul. Na primeira extensão, a linha foi ampliada até São Leopoldo e, agora, foram construídas cinco novas estações para que o trem chegue a Novo Hamburgo. São mais 9,3 quilômetros de trilhos. A licitação foi feita em 2001, mas, como explica Kasper, houve uma necessidade de “deslinde jurídico” para que a obra fosse iniciada.
> 
> Os trabalhos começaram em fevereiro de 2009 e estão quase concluídos. O último relatório da Trensurb mostra que mais de 90% das obras físicas estão prontas, inclusive com a inclusão da estação Industrial, que originalmente não seria feita. Entre 2008 e 2012, a ampliação recebeu R$ 866 milhões em investimentos. Além do trecho e das estações, a obra demandou a drenagem de um arroio (em Novo Hamburgo), a construção de rodovias alternativas na lateral da ferrovia para ligar São Leopoldo a Novo Hamburgo, e o reassentamento de 790 famílias. Com as obras e repasses complementares (que não fazem parte do orçamento da expansão em si), Kasper estima que até 2012 tenham sido movimentados R$ 930 milhões, com recursos provenientes do PAC 1 e do PAC 2.
> 
> Apesar de inicialmente o contrato prever a inauguração das novas estações somente no final da obra, a Trensurb acabou antecipando a entrada em funcionamento das estações Rio dos Sinos e Santo Afonso (4,3 quilômetros de trilhos) – o que permitiu os ajustes na operação que, na avaliação de Kasper, foram muito importantes. “Essa é uma das obras mais eficientes do PAC no País. Considerando as margens de erro normais, estamos executando 100% no prazo, que é de quatro anos para a conclusão”, comemorou.
> 
> 
> http://jcrs.uol.com.br/site/noticia.php?codn=102303


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - offical project schemes




rodriguesvieira said:


> Eu tive acesso aos mapas e croquis do projeto funcional do trecho Conselheiro-Valongo. Nao consigo, porem, enviar arquivos anexos por aqui. Se alguem quiser receber os arquivos, favor enviar acessar os links abaixo. De qualquer forma, eis um resumo da solucao adotada:
> 
> Nas plantas, estão previstas várias desapropriações, como parte da sede do Sindicato dos Despachantes Aduaneiros (SDAS), na General Câmara com a Conselheiro, e áreas próximas ao Santuário do Valongo.
> 
> A questão que me parece mais absurda é a colocação de trilhos na General Câmara AO LADO da via para bondes turísticos e a passagem do VLT pela estreita Rua do Comércio, o que demandará a passagem dos trilhos do bonde para o lado direito da via (sentido General-Valongo). Isso para não citar a colocação de trilhos na recém-reformada Amador Bueno, e a transferência do trajeto do bonde da Vasconcelos Tavares para a Frei Gaspar.
> 
> Por fim, vale citar que o projeto adotado não prevê o alargamento da Conselheiro Nébias após a Rua Bittencourt e, no trecho entre esta via e a Afonso Pena, deixa apenas uma faixa para carros, com alargamento do canteiro central de 1,50 m para 3,00 m. Também seria interessante apurar junto à EMTU a existência, no projeto, de uma rota de fuga para os VLTs entre a Conselheiro e o Pátio Central que se pode dar pela rua Luis Gama ou pela avenida Rodrigues Alves, no Macuco.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7OnKrWkPNEjV20wVUhuV3V3Y2c (projeto das estacoes unidirecionais no Centro - Paqueta, Maua, Petrobras, Valongo, Jose Bonifacio e Bittencourt)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7OnKrWkPNEjUUxKUkNVTEd3bms (projeto das estacoes bidirecionais, mas com plataformas separadas, na Conselheiro - Campos Salles, Almeida de Morais e Tamandare)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7OnKrWkPNEjWmdNRTZNTDFXcDA (mapa do trajeto no Centro Historico)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7OnKrWkPNEjNWpqOFh0alowdlU (mapa do trajeto no comeco da interseccao com o trecho Barreiros-Porto)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7OnKrWkPNEjUHZnMXFpay1WTDA (mapa do trajeto no fim da Conselheiro)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7OnKrWkPNEjZVg0WUx6dkpOMGc (Mapa Geral da estacao Conselheiro ao Valongo)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7OnKrWkPNEjU2VpVkF4WXNobXM (Mudancas nas ruas General Camara, do Comercio e Amador Bueno)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7OnKrWkPNEjUTl0ZXBKWHlRQ28 (Mudancas na Conselheiro)





*Tender pre-qualification* - VOSSLOH is the lowest bidder and most likely winner




joao_silva_silva said:


> *JULGAMENTO / CLASSIFICAÇÃO
> CONCORRÊNCIA EMTU/SP Nº 004/2012*
> 
> OBJETO: Fornecimento de 22 (vinte e dois) Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos –VLT, a serem utilizados na rede de Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos – VLT, da Região Metropolitana da Baixada Santista – RMBS.
> 
> Após análise das propostas de preços apresentadas, esta Comissão decidiu:
> I) RETIFICAR, de acordo com o disposto no item 10.11., do edital, o valor do subtotal da Coluna “Preço total unitário CIP ou EXW C=A x B” referente à multiplicação do valor unitário do subitem 5.1.1.1., da Planilha de Preços apresentada pelo licitante CONSÓRCIO TREMVIA SANTOS, formado pelas empresas TRANS SISTEMAS DE TRANSPORTES S.A. e VOSSLOH ESPANÃ S.A., que passa a ser de: 5.677.503 (cinco milhões, seiscentos e setenta e sete mil e quinhentos e três euros), e não de, 11.355.003 (onze milhões, trezentos e cinqüenta e cinco mil, e três euros), como constou da planilha apresentada pela licitante, e em decorrência, RETIFICAR também o valor total de sua proposta de preços para R$ 251.947.649,31 (duzentos e cinqüenta e um milhões, novecentos e quarentae sete mil, seiscentos e quarenta e nove reais e trinta e um centavos);
> 
> II) RETIFICAR, de acordo com o disposto no item 10.11., do edital, o valor total da proposta da Planilha de Preços apresentada pela licitante POJAZDY SZYNOWE PESA BYDGOSZCZ S.A., que passa a ser de: R$ 266.073.887,76 (duzentos e sessenta e seis milhões, setenta e três mil, oitocentos e oitenta e sete reais e setenta e seis centavos), e não de, R$ 267.406.594,10 (duzentos e sessenta e sete milhões, quatrocentos e seis mil, quinhentos e noventa e quatro reais e dez centavos), como constou da planilha apresentada pela licitante, em virtude da conversão dos valores expressos em Euro pela cotação indicada no item 10.10 do Edital, conforme detalhado na Planilha de Preços anexa;
> 
> III) ADEQUAR o valor da proposta de preços apresentada pela licitante CONSÓRCIO ALSTOM em virtude de valores de tributos lançados a menor na proposta apresentada, passando seu valor a ser de R$ 269.887.200,43 (duzentos e sessenta e nove milhões, oitocentos e oitenta e sete mil, duzentos reais e quarenta e três centavos), conforme Relatório Técnico encartado aos autos, e não de R$ 269.862.740,90 (duzentos e sessenta e nove milhões, oitocentos e sessenta e dois mil, setecentos e quarenta reais e noventa centavos);
> 
> IV) ADEQUAR o valor da proposta de preços apresentada pela licitante CONSTRUCCIONES Y AUXILIAR DE FERROCARRILES S.A., em virtude de valores de tributos lançados a menor na proposta apresentada, passando seu valor a ser de R$ 290.318.806,30 (duzentos e noventa milhões, trezentos e dezoito mil, oitocentos e seis reais e trinta centavos), conforme Relatório Técnico encartado aos autos, e não de R$ 248.746.864,27 (duzentos e quarenta e oito milhões, setecentos e quarenta e seis mil, oitocentos e sessenta e quatro reais e vinte e sete centavos), como constou da Planilha apresentada pela licitante, já convertida para o câmbio devido;
> 
> V) CLASSIFICAR as propostas de preços apresentadas, na seguinte ordem:
> 1º) CONSÓRCIO TREMVIA SANTOS, formado pelas empresas TRANS SISTEMAS DE TRANSPORTES S.A. e VOSSLOH ESPANÃ S.A., no valor total de R$ 251.947.649,31 (duzentos e cinqüenta e um milhões, novecentos e quarenta e sete mil, seiscentos e quarenta e nove reais e trinta e um centavos);
> 2º) POJAZDY SZYNOWE PESA BYDGOSZCZ S.A., no valor total de R$ 266.073.887,76 (duzentos e sessenta e seis milhões, setenta e três mil, oitocentos e oitenta e sete reais e setenta e seis centavos); e
> 3º) CONSÓRCIO ALSTOM, formado pelas empresas ALSTOM BRASIL ENERGIA E TRANSPORTE LTDA. e ALSTOM TRANSPORT S.A., no valor total de R$ 269.887.200,43 (duzentos e sessenta e nove milhões, oitocentos e oitenta e sete mil, duzentos reais e quarenta e três centavos); 4°) CONSTRUCCIONES Y AUXILIAR DE FERROCARRILES S.A., no valor total de R$ 290.318.806,30 (duzentos e noventa milhões, trezentos e dezoito mil, oitocentos e seis reais e trinta centavos);
> 
> VI) Abrir prazo de 5 (cinco) dias úteis, a contar da publicação, para a interposição de eventuais recursos.
> 
> Marco Túlio Meirelles Báfero
> Comissão Especial Julgadora de Licitações para a Concorrência n° 004/2012


----------



## mopc

*São Luís Light Rail* - current mayor reelection candidate video showing the first known images of the Light Rail vehicle, which as expected is a standard Bom Sinal diesel-hydraulic two-car trainset.







stills:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - CGI render of new Line 4 Nossa Senhora da Paz station, in Ipanema


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - official video about their current implementation of a new electronic signage system ERTMS to reduce headways between trains down to 3 minutes in central sections.



hanryabreu said:


> No vídeo mostra o ERTMS em Testes


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - pic Line 2 train near Central Station


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte Metro* - Line 3 plans details revealed, forumer comparison with previous plan




Reinaldo MG said:


> *Um comparativo entre o PDTT (2004) e o projeto atual da Linha 3.*
> 
> 
> No estudo anterior, a Linha 3 segue paralela a rua Pernambuco até o Palácio das Artes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nesta nova proposta, o traçado, a partir da Praça da Savassi, tem como direção a rua Paraíba, esquina com Praça Tiradentes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagem do local da provável Estação Praça Tiradentes.





Renders of future Praça Sete station



henriquebh said:


> Não sei se já postaram aqui: fonte:http://obrasbh.zip.net/


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Tunneling machines to arrive by early 2013 to dig the 12.4km long fully underground East Line,with 11 stations, demand 400,000 passengers/day. Four tunneling machines have been piurchased for R$ 128 million (US$ 65 million). Like the South Line, it will have meter-gauge (1000 mm).




fsaulop said:


> *Metrofor
> Diretor confirma cronograma*
> _*Segundo Rolando Justa, diretor geral da The Robbins Company, empresa que está fabricando as tuneladoras responsáveis por abrir os túneis do Metrofor, os prazos acordados com o governo serão atendidos*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DIVULGAÇÃO
> A expectativa é que as primeiras duas tuneladoras cheguem em maio de 2013
> *
> Visitas de inspeções e verificações, por parte da Secretaria de Infraestrutura do Ceará (Seinfra) e do Metrofor na The Robbins, e nos fornecedores, para acompanhamento do processo da fabricação das máquinas que vão fazer a linha de metrô em Fortaleza, os chamados tatuzões, já estão sendo agendadas. A informação é de Rolando Justa, diretor geral da Robbins América do Sul. De acordo com o executivo, o desenvolvimento da fabricação está correndo muito bem e nada indica possibilidade de atraso. “Este tipo de equipamento é fabricado sob encomenda e todo o processo de fabricação começa com o projeto detalhado do plano de fabricação que já foi apresentado. Vários subconjuntos já foram comprados e em fase de fabricação”, confirma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As quatro tuneladoras (tatuzões) foram adquiridas por meio de licitação realizada em julho deste ano e custaram ao Governo do Estado pouco mais de R$ 128 milhões. O equipamento será utilizado para construção da segunda parte do Metrô de Fortaleza, depois de mais de uma década em andamento para a construção da primeira etapa. A expectativa é que ainda este ano as obras sejam concluídas. O primeiro trecho já está operando fica entre Maracanaú e Fortaleza. A segunda etapa terá uma linha saindo do Centro da cidade.
> 
> Após entregar as tuneladoras, a Robbins terá dois meses para montar os equipamentos nas duas frentes de serviços que serão iniciadas. A expectativa é que as primeiras duas tuneladoras cheguem em maio de 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *México*
> As máquinas que estão sendo adquiridas pelo governo do Ceará são consideradas as mais modernas no mercado atualmente. As tuneladoras funcionam no subterrâneo e o resultado é um menor impacto no dia a dia dos fortalezenses por conta das obras, que devem ser mais rápidas. Justa cita como exemplo a construção de um túnel na Cidade do México. Por lá, foi construído um túnel com várias estações intermediárias, que acrescenta mais tempo ao trabalho, mas ainda assim o avanço chegou a 135 metros por semana, com uma média de 400 metros por mês.
> 
> O executivo conta que, além dele próprio, o engenheiro Pablo Salazar, que esteve desenvolvendo o projeto na Cidade do México, também está envolvido na fabricação do equipamento da Linha Leste para Fortaleza.
> 
> *Quanto
> ENTENDA A NOTÍCIA*
> 
> A Linha Leste do Metrofor terá 12,4 km de extensão. Serão R$ 3,3 bilhões de investimentos previstos, sendo R$ 1 bilhão do Tesouro da União, R$ 1 bilhão de empréstimos federais e o restante de contrapartida do próprio Governo do Estado.
> 
> *Saiba mais*
> 
> O projeto prevê a construção de onze estações: Estação da Sé, Luiza Távora, Colégio Militar, Nunes Valente, Leonardo Mota, Papicu, HGF, Cidade 2.000, Bárbara de Alencar, CEC e Edson Queiroz. Deve haver a integração com as linhas Oeste e Sul na Estação Central Chico da Silva.
> 
> A linha será operada com trens elétricos que transportarão cerca de 400 mil pessoas diariamente. O projeto integrará ainda as Linhas Sul - parte já inaugurada pelo Estado, Oeste, que foi remodelada, e ao ramal Parangaba-Mucuripe, também em obras. Além dos terminais de ônibus.
> 
> http://www.opovo.com.br/app/opovo/e...mia,2912064/diretor-confirma-cronograma.shtml



Bonus - Renders of future underground East Line stations



CEARENSE said:


> Wooooooooooow, vocês já viram esses 2 vídeos trazendo ibagens da nova linha leste ? achei sensacional, o 1º video mostra como será o traçado da linha, bem como as estações com imagens internas e externas, o 2 video mostra mais os dados técnicos e principais características sobre a nova linha.
> 
> CONFIRAM:
> 
> *VIDEO 1:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VIDEO 2:*


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - video on new trains, plus new contract 60 trainsets to be acquired




Rodrjgw said:


>





supermasterly3 said:


> *E nada de mais trens além dos 60. Estou arrasado! Vão usar o dinheiro para reforma das estações. E a supervia? Num vai ajudar com nada ou vai só maquiar as plataformas e estações com tinta?
> 
> 230 milhões que sobraram! Dava para comprar mais trens!!*
> 
> *ESTADO ASSINA EMPRÉSTIMO DE US$ 600 MILHÕES COM BANCO MUNDIAL*
> 05/09/2012 - 13:13h - Atualizado em 05/09/2012 - 13:13h
> » Isabel Kopschitz
> Verba será utilizada na compra de 60 novos trens da SuperVia, além da construção de novas estações
> 
> O Estado do Rio de Janeiro foi contemplado com US$ 600 milhões do Banco Mundial (Bird), para a compra de 60 novos trens do sistema ferroviário operado pela SuperVia. A assinatura do contrato foi realizada na manhã desta quarta-feira (05/09), no gabinete do prédio anexo ao Palácio Guanabara, pelo governador Sérgio Cabral e pela diretora do Bird para o Brasil, América Latina e Caribe, Deborah Wetzel.
> 
> Segundo o governador, a compra dos trens será feita por um valor bem menor do que o esperado inicialmente, o que permitirá que cerca de US$ 230 milhões do total do crédito sejam utilizados para a construção de novas estações e para a melhorias de outras, com vistas a atender ao público que circulará durante a Copa do Mundo de 2014 e as Olimpíadas de 2016.
> 
> - Acredito que demos hoje um passo concreto para mudar a vida da população da cidade e da Região Metropolitana do Rio. Estamos falando de dois terços da população do estado beneficiados. Nós chegaremos a 2015, como prometido, com toda a frota da SuperVia renovada - disse o governador.
> 
> Cabral ressaltou ainda que, de 2007 (seu primeiro ano de mandato) em diante, o Rio de Janeiro foi o estado que mais recebeu novos empréstimos do Bird. Já a diretora do banco aproveitou a ocasião para anunciar que o Bird concederá US$ 300 milhões para a educação, segurança e saúde do Estado.
> 
> http://www.rj.gov.br/web/imprensa/exibeconteudo?article-id=1144379


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Regional Rail* - São Paulo - new Jundiaí regional train tracks to have 20 km of tunnels. Currently Jundiaí is served by CPTM Line 7 with a suburban metro service. New regional train will have exclusive tracks and be a scheduled, fixed seat service.




Green Eyes said:


> *Percurso do Expresso Jundiaí terá cerca de 20 km de túneis*
> 
> Para o trajeto entre a capital paulista e Jundiaí pelo trem expresso, o governo do Estado promete vagões confortáveis, com Wi-Fi
> 
> *SÃO PAULO -* O Expresso Jundiaí terá quase metade do trajeto feito por meio de túneis. Do percurso de 47 quilômetros, cerca de 20 serão subterrâneos. Ainda haverá 1,3 km por elevados e pontes. O restante da linha, 26 quilômetros, será pela superfície.
> 
> Parte do trecho em superfície deve aproveitar o leito ferroviário já existente, da Linha 7-Rubi da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM) - o traçado original da ligação entre as duas cidades foi feito em 1867. A comparação entre o serviço atual da CPTM e a proposta do trem expresso, entretanto, para no percurso. Os trens atuais têm características de vagões de subúrbio ("metrô de superfície", como o Estado promete): intervalos curtos, poucos assentos, mais passageiros em pé e integração tarifária com o metrô e a rede de ônibus da capital.
> 
> Já na ligação expressa a proposta é que o passageiro viaje sentado e as composições tenham horário certo para sair das estações. O governo promete uma composição confortável, com internet Wi-Fi em todo o percurso.
> 
> Os detalhes do traçado estão no projeto do trem apresentado em audiências públicas feitas pela Secretaria de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos no mês de julho, nas duas cidades. Os projetos básico e executivo da nova linha, no entanto, podem propor alterações no que foi apresentado.
> 
> *Ferroanel.* Segundo o secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, parte das mudanças pode vir de uma reunião marcada entre governo do Estado e governo federal na semana que vem. As autoridades vão discutir propostas ligadas a outra proposta, o Ferroanel.
> 
> "A gente pode fazer algum jogo conjunto já. Que o projeto básico e executivo vai sair, está na ‘boca da botija’, vai. Agora, pode ser que a gente dê uma analisada com o Bernardo Figueiredo (presidente da Empresa de Logística e Transporte, estatal recém-criada pelo governo federal, com orçamento de R$ 133 bilhões). Se eles querem fazer alguma coisa conjunta, então a gente vai dar uma pensadinha", disse Fernandes.
> 
> O secretário, no entanto, garante que a obra será realizada. "Não existe hipótese nenhuma de a gente cancelar o nosso Expresso Jundiaí. Isso é ponto pacífico. O que pode acontecer, se acontecer, é a gente fazer algum trabalho conjunto, acelerando nossa parceria com o Ferroanel ou até com o TAV (Trem de Alta Velocidade)".
> 
> O Ferroanel é uma proposta discutida há décadas por Estado e União para retirar os trens de carga que cruzam a capital para chegar ao Porto de Santos, no litoral. Hoje, os trens utilizam as linhas da CPTM, compartilhando cargas e usuários. Com o Ferroanel, os trens dariam a volta ao redor da cidade, sem passar nos trilhos da CPTM.
> 
> 
> http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/cidades,percurso-do-expresso-jundiai-tera-cerca-de-20-km-de-tuneis,924299,0.htm


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - Footbridge to link existing Airport station to the airport, providing better connection




Timbu said:


> A sonhada passarela de ligação... Será que tem início ainda esse ano?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crédito: Governo do Estado


----------



## mopc

*Santos Heritage Tramways* - pic of 1911 car by Gutovsky










original post


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - highlights of construction updates. More in the São Paulo thread.

Line 15 Monorail - Oratório station (to open by late 2013)



















Line 5 extension - from Largo Treze to Chácara Klabin, to open by 2015/2016 (except first station, Adolfo Pinheiro, to open by late 2013)


Adolfo Pinheiro station











Eucaliptos station










Moema station



















AACD Servidor station










Santa Cruz station


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - newly surfaced Line 15 Monorail Bombardier Innovia 300 7-car version renders


----------



## mopc

edit


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - line 1 northern extension updates, the whole extension is expected to beoperational by March 2013:







It says 15 new trains will be purchased.



Mid August Pics



AcesHigh said:


> fotos de meados de Agosto
> 
> Estação Industrial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação FENAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Novo Hamburgo


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte Metro (BHTrans / Metrominas)* - company officially renamed Metrominas, new website and info.

New website: http://www.metrominas.mg.gov.br/

Near future line scheme (the two appended lines are the future plans, the large line already exists)










Before and after diagram, indicating the situation in a few years


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - Line 1 northern extension picture update




AcesHigh said:


> essas fotos são de Maio


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte Metro (BHTrans / Metrominas)* - "Bureaucracy slows down metro - funds promised by Federal Government take too long to be granted"




Heaven_BR said:


> Verba bilionária não fez diferença
> 
> Veículo: O Tempo - Belo Horizonte - MG - Caderno: 1º Caderno
> Página: 28/29
> Publicada: Domingo, 16 de setembro de 2012
> Área - 1488cm²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ideiafixa.com.br/


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - renovated Sambodromo access to Praça Onze Line 1 station





































by Vinicius


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - Google Streetview images of some Central Line stations























































original post


----------



## pakwaeanna

The urban transport service are important for the professional establish and it collection of the statistics various transport. It located for the transport one place to another place very easily.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - video overview


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - video on renovation plans for Central do Brasil station


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 1 Uruguai station, under construction




dahaka2 said:


> Fonte: http://metrodorio.blogspot.com.br/


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - Google Street view images of South Line


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRTs* - Cristiano Machado Avenue BRT stations taking shape














































Teresa Cristina Boulevard


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo City Bus System (SPTrans)* - São Paulo's bus system transports a record 8.5 million passangers a day in August 2012



Antonio Scabim said:


> http://blogs.estadao.com.br/jt-cidades/onibus-de-sp-tem-recorde-de-passageiros-em-agosto/
> 
> *Ônibus de SP têm recorde de passageiros em agosto*
> 
> _CAIO DO VALLE_
> 
> Não está fácil andar de ônibus em São Paulo. Estatísticas da Prefeitura divulgadas nesta semana mostram que os coletivos da cidade quebraram, em agosto, o recorde histórico de passageiros transportados. No mês passado, 267 milhões de usuários giraram as catracas – 8,6 milhões por dia. O patamar máximo anterior havia sido atingido exatamente um ano antes, em agosto de 2011, quando 265 milhões de pessoas fizeram uso dos ônibus de São Paulo.
> 
> O novo recorde pode ajudar a reverter a tendência que estava se desenhando para este ano, de redução no número de passageiros. Reportagem publicada no JT no mês passado mostrava que nos primeiros sete meses do ano o número de usuários dos ônibus da capital estava 0,6% inferior ao mesmo período do ano passado. Com os números de agosto, a diferença (considerando o período de oito meses) caiu para 0,2% (ainda com mais passageiros em 2011).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quem usa os ônibus com frequência afirma sentir o aumento do desconforto. Isso, apesar de a SPTrans informar que a oferta de lugares cresceu. Morador do Jardim Herculano, na zona sul, o cozinheiro Gilberto Nascimento da Silva, de 36 anos, conta que gasta entre 1h40min e 2h para chegar à Rua Haddock Lobo, centro, onde trabalha. “Cansa muito mais ficar dentro da condução do que fazer o meu serviço.”
> 
> Ele diz que enfrenta filas ainda fora dos ônibus, nos terminais Jardim Ângela e Santo Amaro. “Se você não quiser ir em pé, tem que pegar a fila lá pelas 4h.”
> 
> A passadeira de roupa Maria Queila Gardene, de 36 anos, enfrenta problema parecido, mas no Jardim Boa Vista, zona oeste, onde vive. Ali, demora para embarcar no ponto final da linha que a deixa perto da Avenida Paulista, onde trabalha. No coletivo, que sai cheio, mais problemas. “Muitas vezes já chego irritada no serviço porque não consigo descer no ponto certo. Como está lotado, nem sempre dá para chegar à porta na hora que o ônibus para.” À tarde, a volta também é desgastante, segundo ela, que aguarda a condução no corredor da Rua da Consolação. “Demora uns 45 minutos para o ônibus passar. Nesse tempo, temos que ficar aqui ouvindo o barulhão dos motores subindo e descendo a rua.” Quando o coletivo aparece, diz ela, já está lotado.
> 
> *Mais eficiência*
> 
> Como aumentar o conforto, então? “Tinham que pôr mais ônibus rodando e construir outras linhas de metrô”, palpita o segurança Marcos Moraes, de 47 anos, que diariamente viaja do Jaçanã, na zona norte, à Paulista.
> 
> Mas, para o assessor técnico da Associação Nacional de Transportes Públicos Marcos Bicalho, a solução não necessariamente é essa. “A questão central que se coloca é dar mais eficiência aos ônibus.” De acordo com ele, é necessário priorizar os coletivos em grandes avenidas, em detrimento dos carros. “Assim, os ônibus, mesmo com mais gente, vão andar mais rápido e a oferta de viagens aumentará, resultando em mais conforto.”
> 
> Em nota, a SPTrans informou que a demanda se manteve estável nos dias úteis entre os meses de agosto de 2011 e 2012, apesar do crescimento absoluto. Segundo a empresa, entre um ano e outro “a oferta de lugares cresceu 2,1% em todo o sistema, ou seja, 1,3 ponto porcentual acima do crescimento de passageiros transportados em agosto”.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - official video on bicycle days - on Saturdays afternoon, Sundays and holidays bicycles are now allowed on trains.



conrado.rio said:


>


----------



## dwdwone

How much of the Belo metro is currently underground?


----------



## mopc

^^ zero km. Only Line 3 will include underground sections.


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro & CPTM* - São Paulo State Government video on current expansion of the Metro and CPTM network


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - Population wants better access to the Recife Metro




Timbu said:


> *População quer bons acessos às estações do Metrô do Recife *
> 
> *Calçadas e ônibus em boas condições para se chegar ao metrô é responsabilidade na área de transportes que os recifenses esperam que o futuro prefeito assuma após eleições*
> 
> Autor: Katherine Coutinho | Postado em: 19 de setembro de 2012 | Fonte: G1 PE
> 
> 
> Todos os dias, 280 mil passageiros utilizam o sistema na Região Metropolitana do Recife, de acordo com a Superintendência no Recife da Companhia Brasileira de Trens Urbanos (CBTU). E pontualidade e rapidez são palavras que boa parte da população utiliza para definir o serviço prestado pelo metrô. Qualquer atraso nos trens é logo notado e os passageiros reclamam, uma vez que é raro algo do tipo acontecer.
> 
> No ano das eleições municipais, segundo uma consulta feita pelo site G1, a principais preocupações do eleitor são: educação, saúde, transporte e segurança.
> 
> Apesar da administração ser através de uma estatal do governo federal, os municípios têm sua participação também no sistema de metrô, seja através da infraestrutura no entorno das estações, como ruas asfaltadas e calçadas, como os ônibus que levam passageiros até o metrô. O trabalho precisa ser feito em conjunto para que a população possa ser melhor atendida, mas ainda existem dificuldades.
> 
> A dona de casa Rosálio dos Santos prefere andar um pouco mais e pegar o metrô, do que optar pelo ônibus. “Em Boa Viagem, o metrô é ruim de pegar, mas quando vou para o Centro, é o meio mais rápido de chegar”, acredita Rosálio. “Devia ter para mais lugares, é muito mais rápido, não atrasa”, defende a promotora Renata Santos, que mora no Recife e trabalha em Prazeres, em Jaboatão.
> 
> Recife, Jaboatão dos Guararapes, Cabo de Santo Agostinho e Camaragibe são os municípios da Região Metropolitana atendidos atualmente pelos sistema de metrô e trens. O desenho da malha viária corresponde, em sua essência, à antiga Rede Ferroviária Federal, que deu origem à CBTU – Metrorec na capital pernambucana. “A expansão do metrô segue o plano diretor feito na década de 1980, que indicava a expansão da Região Metropolitana na direção dos municípios de Jaboatão e Cabo, quadro que foi confirmado”, explica Salvino Gomes, assessor da CBTU-Metrorec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plano diretor da década de 1980 indicava crescimento da Região Metropolitana em direção a Jaboatão dos Guararapes e Cabo de Santo Agostinho. (Foto: Katherine Coutinho / G1)
> 
> Atualmente, Jaboatão dos Guararapes tem a segunda maior população de Pernambuco, contando com 654.786 habitantes, segundo estimativa do Instituto Brasileiro de Geografia e Estatística (IBGE). A cidade tem mostrado interesse na ampliação da malha e do acesso, como explica a gerente de Transporte de Jaboatão, Lúcia Recena. “No trecho entre Cajueiro Seco e o Cabo, solicitamos a construção de dois pontos de parada em Jaboatão. Pretendemos ajudar colocando outros equipamentos ao redor para entregar o local à comunidade”, conta Lúcia.
> 
> A tarifa do metrô no Grande Recife é R$ 1,60, enquanto a tarifa integrada do Anel A custa R$ 2,15 e a do Anel B R$ 3,25. O último reajuste, de acordo com a CBTU, aconteceu em janeiro de 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapa da linha do metrô no Grande Recife.
> (Foto: Divulgação / CBTU - Metrorec
> 
> Operação
> 
> O metrô opera duas linhas, a Linha Sul e a Centro, que juntas somam 39,5 quilômetros e contam com 28 estações, sendo sete delas junto aos Terminais Integrados. As estações contam com painéis eletrônicos e caixas de som que, quando o trem chega na estação anterior, avisam à população quanto tempo falta para embarcar. A tecnologia foi desenvolvida na Paraíba e trazida para o Recife – um meio de economizar energia, informando ainda a população. Cada estação é sinalizada com um símbolo e linha por uma cor, a fim de facilitar a identificação do destino.
> 
> A Linha Sul transporta 45 mil passageiros em média por dia, com um intervalo de aproximadamente 10 minutos entre um trem e outro. Pela Linha Centro, passam, todos os dias, uma média de 230 mil passageiros. O intervalo nessa linha é menor – apenas cinco minutos. O horário de operação de ambas as linhas é de 5h às 23h, de domingo a domingo.
> 
> Os trens diesel fazem o percurso entre Cajueiro Seco, em Jaboatão dos Guararapes e o cabo de Santo Agostinho e do Curado também ao Cabo, levando aproximadamente cinco mil pessoas por dia. O horário de funcionamento é de segunda a sexta, de 5h30 às 20h30, sábados de 5h30 às 14h30 e não circulam aos domingos.
> 
> Apesar dos muitos elogios, nos horários de pico, como por volta das 6h, as estações se tornam pequenas para o grande número de passageiros. “É sufocante, se eu puder evitar passar nesses horários mais cheios, evito”, conta o eletricista Gilberto de Souza, que faz o percurso entre a Estação Joana Bezerra e Cajueiro Seco, em Jaboatão, quase todos os dias.
> 
> O metrô conta atualmente com 25 trens. Outros 15 já foram comprados para diminuir o tempo entre os carros e facilitar o deslocamento da população, custando R$ 220 milhões. O primeiro deve chegar até novembro deste ano. Os trens foram encomendados de uma empresa espanhola, CAF, e vem com aparelho localizador por satélite (GPS) e ar-condicionado, sendo nos mesmos moldes dos utilizados em Madrid, na Espanha. Dez a 12 trens devem ser colocados na Linha Sul, que passaria a atender 150 mil pessoas por dia, de acordo com a CBTU. Além disso, outras estações devem se transformar também em Terminais Integrados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Joana Bezerra, no Recife, é integrada a terminal de
> ônibus.(Foto: Katherine Coutinho / G1)
> 
> Acesso
> 
> Chegar às estações de metrô nem sempre é tarefa simples. Os moradores de bairros como Boa Viagem reclamam, apesar de agora o terminal do Aeroporto ter começado a funcionar. “Você precisa sair e caminhar para pegar um ônibus. À noite, fica esquisito”, reclama a vendedora Juliane dos Santos.
> 
> Para facilitar esse acesso e também incentivar a população, as estações poderiam ter, por exemplo, estacionamento para carros, sugere o professor doutor na Universidade Federal de Pernambuco (UFPE) e atuante na pesquisa do transporte do Grande Recife, Oswaldo Lima Neto. “Seria muito mais fácil uma pessoa que mora em Boa Viagem dirigir até o metrô, deixar o carro, ir até o Centro resolver o que precisa, voltar e pegar o carro para casa”, acredita o professor.
> 
> Além de estacionamento para carros, locais para as bicicletas ou aluguel desses veículos poderia auxiliar a população no acesso ao metrô e ajudar, assim, a melhoria na mobilidade da cidade. "Devíamos ter também melhores calçadas no acesso ao metrô, muitos dos percursos na Região Metropolitana são feitos a pé”, afirma Lima Neto.
> 
> Os Terminais Integrados também são uma alternativa para facilitar o acesso da população. A administração dos terminal de ônibus e da estação do metrô é feita por pessoas diferentes, mas que trabalham em conjunto, como explica o gestor do Terminal Integrado do Barro, Alysson Machado. "O chefe da estação e o gestor do terminal buscam trabalhar em conjunto, um auxiliando o outro na medida do possível. Por exemplo, quando alguém passa mal, a gente conta com a ajuda da cadeira de rodas que eles têm”, detalha Machado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metrô, trem diesel e o veículo leve sobre trilhos (VLT) são utilizados pela CBTU. (Foto: George Antony / CBTU Metrorec)
> 
> 
> VLT
> 
> Ampliar o acesso ao metrô no Grande Recife é um desafio, a começar pelos custos necessários no processo. Um quilômetro de trilhos e eletrificação, necessários para a passagem do metrô, custam pelo menos R$ 8 milhões, segundo dados da CBTU, embora como contraponto a vida útil seja superior ao de uma rodovia, chegando a 50 anos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VLTs estão em fase de testes no trecho entre Cajueiro Seco
> e Cabo. (Foto: George Antony / CBTU Metrorec)
> 
> Alternativa mais barata, os veículos leves sobre trilhos (VLTs) estão em teste pela CBTU aos sábados, fazendo o trecho entre Cajueiro Seco e o Cabo de Santo Agostinho. Existem projetos para ampliar a circulação dos VLTs, como um que saíria do Marco Zero e iria até o Terminal Integrado de Passageiros do Curado, próximo a cidade da Copa, mas por enquanto o único que circula na Região Metropolitana é entre Cajueiro e Cabo de Santo Agostinho.
> 
> Os VLTs ocupam menos espaço e são movidos a diesel, com capacidade para 600 pessoas, ar condicionado e aparelho GPS. Atualmente, existem sete trens desse tipo em operação no Grande Recife – eles custaram R$ 56 milhões e foram construídos em Barbalha, no Ceará. Os munícipios podem elaborar projetos e protocolar junto ao Ministério das Cidades para pedir o tranporte, com ideias para financiamento do projeto
> 
> 
> LINK http://www.mobilize.org.br/noticias...municipios-para-atender-melhor-populacao.html


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - New CAF-built trainset specifications. They are planned for commercial operations next year (2013).




Timbu said:


> Operação Comercial para 2013 apenas...
> 
> Ele terá a cara dos CAF 7000 da CPTM porém com uma engenharia construtiva diferente, é isso mesmo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link http://www.cafpower.com/download/CUADRI RECIFE E.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> *Sistema de controle e monitoramento do TUE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais sobre o mesmo> http://www.cafpower.com/download/cosmos-tcms-en.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> *Tração*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais sobre o mesmo > http://www.cafpower.com/download/3000V-dc-dual-traction-system.pdf


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - new train at São Cristóvão station 




Davidsr377 said:


> Cheguei tarde. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Vi o 3019-3008 passando em São Cristóvão no final da tarde e tive que embarcar, o bixinho tá rodando redondo, correndo bem e tal, sincronia perfeita entre as unidades, e pelo visto são logo de cara 2 pares de 8 carros que colocaram pra operar hoje, 3005 que foi o que o André filmou, e o 3019-08 que foi o que eu embarquei.
> 
> Segue abaixo fotos do acoplamento bem sucedido das unidades 3019-3008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muita gente perdeu ele na plataforma 2 linha B porque pensava que eram 2 trens, aer quando viram o 3019 na frente saindo "levando" o 3008 com ele, ficou todo mundo sem entender, pessoal não levou fé que era um china de 8 carros não, demorou tanto tempo que a galera não crêu quando viu. :nuts:
> E olha que enquanto fotografava, eu tava avizando pra galera que era um trem só, que era de 8 carros e tal.. tavam pensando que eram os 4 da frente por causa do espaço que fica entre as unidades mesmo acopladas..
> 
> ---
> 
> Ah, e sobre os chinas no Belford Roxo, hoje foram 2 no pico da noite, 3016 e 3014, subi no segundo que fez Central - Costa Barros em tempo record, 32 minutos, normalmente é feito em 40/42 minutos, o mais rápido que se conseguia fazer era 36 minutos.


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Three new stations opening this Friday (September 28, 2012), including the system's first underground station




Compton_ said:


> Mais 3 estações da Linha Sul (Couto Fernandes, Porangabussu e Benfica) serão entregues nessa sexta-feira (28), sendo que a estação Benfica já no trecho subterrâneo. A partir de agora, só restarão 3 estações a serem entregues (todas subterrâneas) para a completa finalização do trecho Sul...
> 
> Metrofor vai chegar ao Benfica nesta sexta-feira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Linha Sul do Metrô de Fortaleza (Metrofor) chega à Estação do Benfica, nesta sexta-feira, quando acontecerá a viagem inaugural do trecho Parangaba-Benfica. São mais 5,2 quilômetros, perfazendo 20 Km, dos 24 Km, que é o total da extensão da linha que vai de Pacatuba ao Centro de Fortaleza.
> 
> Desde junho, o primeiro trecho da Linha Sul, que vai de Pacatuba a Parangaba, está em operação assistida. De acordo com o Metrofor, já foram recebidos mais de 200 mil passageiros. Durante a fase de testes, o serviço é gratuito.
> 
> Esta linha do metrô, que encontra-se, inclusive, em operação assistida (fase de testes com acompanhamento de 8h às 12h), desde junho último, compreende o trajeto entre a estação Carlito Benevides (antiga Vila das Flores, em Pacatuba) até Parangaba. A partir de sexta-feira (28), integra-se mais o trecho Parangaba-Benfica.
> 
> Os trechos restantes que complementarão o percurso são os da Estação São Benedito (antiga Lagoinha), que ficará concluído até fim de outubro, e o da Estação Chico da Silva (Central), cuja previsão de conclusão é para o fim de dezembro deste ano.
> 
> *Previsão*
> 
> "Depois da conclusão do trecho até a Estação do Benfica, só restarão mais quatro quilômetros até a Estação Chico da Silva. Então, até o fim de dezembro próximo, estaremos concluindo a Linha Sul, que ligará Pacatuba até o Centro da Capital cearense", destacou Fernando Mota, que responde pela assessoria da presidência do Metrofor.
> 
> Desde que foi inaugurado, o primeiro trecho da Linha Sul, de Pacatuba à Parangaba, já recebeu mais de 200 mil passageiros, segundo informa o Metrofor. O órgão acrescenta que a fase de testes de metrô dura seis meses e, dependendo da avaliação, é possível prorrogar. O que significa que, pelo menos até o fim de dezembro, o acesso ao metrô continuará sendo gratuito.
> 
> *Trajeto*
> 
> Ainda de acordo com o Metrofor, com a chegada à Estação São Benedito, os testes com a operação assistida seguirão de Pacatuba até o Centro. A Linha Sul, com 20 estações, irá receber um total de 20 trens, que formarão dez composições de 80 metros, cada. O investimento do percurso total na Linha Sul está orçado em R$ 1,7 bilhão. As primeiras viagens comerciais deverão ser realizadas no início de 2013.
> 
> *Em projeto*
> 
> A Linha Leste já está com seu projeto pronto. As máquinas estão sendo colocadas nos trechos para que se iniciem os trabalhos. Já a obra do Veículo Leve sobre o Trilho (VLT) de Parangaba - Mucuripe também foi iniciada e, até 2014,este ramal deverá ser concluído. "A Linha Leste e o ramal Parangaba-Mucuripe serão de uma importância vital para a mobilidade urbana de Fortaleza. Como esta linha, que tem aproximadamente 13 quilômetros, será toda subterrânea, sua complexidade exigirá maior tempo de duração das obras. Enquanto o ramal Parangaba Mucuripe deverá ficar concluído até 2014", finalizou o assessor do Metrofor, Fernando Mota.
> 
> FONTE: http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/materia.asp?codigo=1185652


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - highlights from the main thread

*Line 15 Monorail* - Oratório station approaching completion










*Line 17 monorail* - overview










*Line 4* - overcrowding at Luz station - by daanlaham


----------



## Woonsocket54

Luz on Line 4 opened just 1 year ago and already severely overcrowded . . .


----------



## mopc

*Macaé Light Rail* - the petroleum-rich city on the coast of Rio State advances its light rail tram system. According to recent sources, the system will open in 2013. 

*System: 
28km
10 stations*

News article from April, 2012:


Vinicius said:


> *Macaé vai ser a primeira cidade do interior a ter VLT*
> 
> _Metrô de superfície, já em teste, começa a circular em junho_
> 
> Paulo Roberto Araújo
> Publicado: 21/04/12 - 21h49
> Atualizado: 21/04/12 - 21h49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _O metrô de superfície de Macaé, que já começou a ser testado para entrar em operação em junho Foto: *José Kanaguari / Folha da Manhã*_
> 
> RIO - A primeira composição do metrô de superfície em Macaé, no Norte Fluminense, já está em fase de testes. Conhecido também como Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) ou bonde moderno, o metrô de superfície de Macaé é o primeiro desse tipo no estado. Segundo André Braga, secretário de Governo da prefeitura e coordenador do projeto Planejamento Macaé, o metrô sobre rodas começa a operar em junho. O VLT vai ligar os dois extremos da cidade, num total de 25 quilômetros.
> 
> O projeto, que começou a ser desenvolvido há três anos, demandou estudos técnicos em cidades do Nordeste onde funciona o metrô sobre rodas. A primeira composição chegou em 4 de março. Uma antiga estação da Rede Ferroviária Federal, desativada, foi transformada numa das estações de embarque e desembarque. O VLT utiliza a malha de trilhos da antiga RFFSA no perímetro urbano.
> 
> Os testes estão sendo acompanhados pela Companhia Estadual de Engenharia de Transporte e Logística (Central) de Macaé. Toda a linha férrea do perímetro urbano da cidade foi recuperada. A expectativa é que o metrô de Macaé atenda 80 mil passageiros por dia.
> 
> A prefeitura investiu R$ 25 milhões na primeira fase do projeto. O governo federal vai liberar R$ 47,8 milhões, com recursos do FGTS.
> 
> — O metrô de Macaé vai oferecer qualidade, agilidade e conforto às milhares de pessoas que dependem do transporte coletivo — disse Braga
> 
> *Ramal ferroviário foi adaptado para o VLT*
> 
> O subsecretário estadual de Transportes, Delmo Pinho, disse que o estado e a Petrobras já definiram um novo traçado para os trens de bitola larga que vão transportar combustíveis e materiais para o Porto do Açu e vão passar fora da área urbana de Macaé. Com isso, o ramal do VLT ficará livre para futuras ampliações.
> 
> — Em Macaé foi feita uma adaptação interessante no ramal ferroviário para a operação do VLT. É um sistema com carros movido a motores a diesel muito usado na Europa. Uma solução simples, barata e que poderia servir de modelo para outras cidades do Rio e do Brasil — sugeriu Pinho.
> 
> O VLT tem como objetivo principal desafogar o trânsito. Ele terá capacidade para transportar, por viagem, 368 passageiros. Os usuários vão poder atravessar a cidade em 30 minutos, em dez estações. São 28 quilômetros de linha férrea.
> 
> Segundo o secretário de Mobilidade Urbana de Macaé, Jorjão Siqueira, a passagem custará R$ 2, o mesmo preço das linhas de ônibus que circulam na cidade.
> 
> A prefeitura de Macaé já propôs a municípios vizinhos como Rio das Ostras uma parceria para que o VLT possa unir as duas cidades. A mesma proposta foi feita à vizinha Quissamã (antigo distrito de Macaé) e a Campos. Isso porque existe a linha férrea interligando esses municípios, o que viabilizaria o projeto. A prefeitura de Rio das Ostras estuda a proposta.
> 
> *Fonte:* http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/macae-vai-ser-primeira-cidade-do-interior-ter-vlt-4707443



Video collection:



fsaulop said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMQFPWk3VsY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL0t-eP2HR0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8arLPBmLH88


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - 2013 State budget contemplates funds for construction. Construction was supposed to start this year, and while this article does not confirm or deny this, maybe early next year is more likely. The article says completion is still scheduled for late 2014 (Phase II - Barreiro/Valongo).

Unlike all existing and most planned light rail plans in Brazil, the Santos system will use modern, world-standard electric low-floor trams, and not the simpler Bom Sinal diesel vehicles used in Northern Brazil. Vossloh will be the manufacturer.



> R$ 177 milhões
> *Vai sair do papel: VLT está no orçamento do Estado para 2013*
> 
> Eduardo Brandão
> 
> O Palácio dos Bandeirantes, sede do Executivo Paulista, deu sinal verde para retirar da gaveta uma antiga (e quase desacreditada) promessa regional. A implantação dos primeiros quilômetros do Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos (VLT) está incluída na proposta orçamentária do Estado de São Paulo para 2013. O texto foi enviado na sexta-feira passada à Assembleia Legislativa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sistema deve atender cerca de 70 mil passageiros por dia. Primeira fase liga Terminal Barreiro ao Porto_
> 
> Conforme a peça, o Tesouro do Estado irá reservar R$ 177 milhões para a execução do Sistema Integrado Metropolitano (SIM) da Baixada Santista – rede de transporte público estruturada por meio do VLT. Os recursos são para arcar com a elaboração dos projetos funcionais, básicos e executivos da infraestrutura e, também, execução das obras.
> 
> O total destinado na proposta orçamentária é cerca de 20% do total necessário para o empreendimento, avaliado em R$ 855 milhões. A operação do trecho inicial de 15 quilômetros ficará a cargo de uma empresa por meio de parceria público-privada (PPP). O consórcio escolhido poderá dar continuidade às demais etapas do projeto.
> 
> Aguardado desde o fim da década de 1990, o VLT é apontado como uma das soluções para o transporte público regional. Pelo cronograma da Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos (EMTU), autarquia responsável pelas intervenções, a inauguração do traçado inicial está prevista para o segundo semestre de 2014.
> 
> Com previsão de atender cerca de 70 mil passageiros/dia útil nesta primeira fase, o VLT será integrado às linhas de ônibus metropolitanos e municipais. Nesta fase, o sistema viário interligará o Terminal Barreiro, em São Vicente, ao Porto de Santos e ao Valongo.
> 
> Orçamento
> 
> A proposta enviada à Alesp ampliou em 20% a previsão de investimento na área de transporte. Pelo Orçamento, as secretarias que administram o setor vão receber R$ 15,1 bilhões. Além do VLT da Baixada Santista, o governador Geraldo Alckmin citou viabilizar três novas linhas de metrô na Capital e duplicar a rodovia dos Tamoios (SP-99), todas promessas anteriores.
> 
> Para o próximo ano, o Palácio dos Bandeirantes estimou Orçamento de R$ 173,1 bilhões, 10,52% maior que o atual e quase o dobro da inflação do período. O texto segue agora para a análise dos deputados estaduais, que têm 90 dias para aprovar a proposta.
> 
> Segundo a Secretaria Estadual de Planejamento, o valor total do orçamento é composto pela arrecadação de R$ 113,7 bilhões de Imposto sobre Circulação de Mercadorias e Serviços (ICMS) e R$ 12,2 bilhões de Imposto sobre a Propriedade de Veículos Automotores (IPVA).
> 
> Para essas expectativas, foram considerados inflação de 4,5% e o crescimento do Produto Interno Bruto (PIB) paulista de 3,5%.
> 
> A peça orçamentária cita ainda a construção de cinco novos hospitais e R$ 1,2 bilhão para a aquisição de medicamentos e insumos farmacêuticos.
> 
> Já na área de Segurança Pública, há a previsão de 10.500 vagas em prisões e destinação de R$ 471 milhões para reformas e a compra de viaturas, armamentos e equipamentos de segurança pessoal.


----------



## carl_Alm

I really liked this metrofor subway station!!


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - video on Alvorada terminal



sharles38 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - Official video updates on construction of the city's 4 ongoing metro projects:

Line 4 Phase II (five stations) - due for 2014
Line 5 Phase II (eleven stations) - due for 2015/2016
Line 15 Monorail (17 stations) to open between 2013 and 2017
Line 17 Monorail (14 stations) first section for 2014 (maybe 2015)



*Line 4* - official video of construction progress of Phase II for September 2012








*Line 5* - official video on construction progress for September 2012








*Line 15* - official video on construction progress for September 2012








*Line 17 Monorail* - official video on construction progress for September 2012


----------



## mopc

*Recife Light Rail* - forumer pics



Paulo Magalhães said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - forumer video of undergroundBenfica station



Will_NE said:


> Videozinho da estação Benfica:




*In other news: *

West Line (Diesel Light Rail) transports 300,000 passengers in August 2012 (12,000/day)
South Line (Metro) transports 200,000 people in its first three months of trial operations



Naipesky said:


> *Mais de 300 mil passageiros transportados pelos trens da Linha Oeste*
> 
> 
> 31/08/2012
> 
> Gerenciada pela Companhia Cearense de Transportes Metropolitanos, a Linha Oeste, que liga Fortaleza à Caucaia através de locomotivas a diesel e Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos (VLTs), fechou mês de agosto com mais de 300 mil usuários. São cerca de 12 mil passageiros diariamente percorrendo dez estações.
> 
> Há aproximadamente um ano, a via ganhou investimentos de cerca de R$ 125 milhões para modernização, tendo todos os carros de passageiros (pidners) passado por restauração, ganhando climatização e reforço de policarbonato nas janelas. Além disso, foi disponibilizado um segurança para cada um deles, visando inibir atos de depredação do patrimônio público, os quais prejudicam estudantes e trabalhadores que dependem do equipamento de segunda a sábado.
> 
> Além disso, o Metrô de Fortaleza também realiza limpeza emergencial ao longo da sua faixa de domínio. Somente neste mês, mais de 100 toneladas de lixo foram retiradas do percurso que vai da Estação Álvaro Weyne ao Posto 05. Em breve, a limpeza terá continuidade próximo às estações da Jurema e Conjunto Araturi. O trabalho contará com o apoio da Prefeitura de Caucaia que fornecerá as caçambas para o recolhimento de lixo.
> 
> O que o lixo ocasiona?
> 
> O despejo inadequado de dejetos nos trilhos é um risco para a segurança do tráfego de trens, bem como um problema de saúde pública. Para evitar problemas futuros, recomenda-se que a população lindeira (que fica às margens do trilho) evite jogar lixo ao longo da via.
> 
> Onde ficam as estações da Linha Oeste?
> 
> - João Felipe (R. João Moreira, 543 - Centro de Fortaleza)
> - Álvaro Weyne (Av. Tenente Lisboa, 3566)
> - Padre Andrade (Av. Tenente Lisboa, 878)
> - Antônio Bezerra (Rua José Acioly, 244-A)
> - Conjunto São Miguel (R. São Mateus, 201)
> - Parque Albano (Av. F, 539, 4ª Etapa)
> - Conjunto Ceará (Av. J, 950, 2ª Etapa)
> - Jurema (Av. Dom Almeida Lustosa, S/N)
> - Conjunto Araturi (Av. Contorno Oeste/Norte, 1508)
> - Caucaia (R. Coronel Correia, S/N - Centro de Caucaia)
> 
> http://www.metrofor.ce.gov.br/index...iros-transportados-pelos-trens-da-linha-oeste
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> 
> 
> *Linha Sul do Metrô de Fortaleza ultrapassa 200 mil passageiros no seu primeiro trimestre*
> 14/09/2012
> 
> Amanhã (15) a Linha Sul do Metrô de Fortaleza completa três meses de funcionamento em operação assistida. Durante este período, mais de 200 mil pessoas utilizaram o equipamento gratuitamente, de segunda a sexta-feira, no turno da manhã, excluindo-se os feriados. Até o momento, estão sendo realizada 26 viagens diárias, entre a Estação Parangaba, em Fortaleza, e a Carlito Benevides, em Pacatuba.
> 
> Atualmente, o percurso da via possui 15 km e passa por 12 estações. O projeto completo prevê mais oito dessas e totalizará 24 km de extensão. Duas estações, a Juscelino Kubitschek e a Padre Cícero, foram incluídas nas obras da Copa 2014, estando em fase de cravação de estacas e escavações. Na estação José de Alencar, penúltima antes do final da linha, já foi concluído o mezanino e está se iniciando a armação de concretagem de laje de forro. A última estação da via, a Chico da Silva, tem o concreto pronto e está sendo feito o assentamento do granito do piso, além dos acabamentos em verniz. As estações Couto Fernandes, Porangabussu, Benfica e São Benedito já estão prontas, faltando a eletrificação da linha metroviária para que os Trem Unidade Elétrica (TUEs) possam passar.
> 
> Estações em operação assistida desde 15 de junho:
> Parangaba: Rua Dom Pedro II, 91 - Parangaba
> Vila Pery: Rua Cônego de Castro, 1387 - Vila Pery
> Manoel Sátiro: Rua Manoel Sátiro, 529 - Vila Manoel Sátiro
> Mondubim: Rua Manoel Sátiro, 1159 - Mondubim
> Esperança (antiga Conjunto Esperança): Av. Penetração Norte, 235 C. Esperança
> Aracapé: Linha Férrea, 2611 - Aracapé
> Alto Alegre: Linha Férrea, s/n - Alto Alegre
> Raquel de Queiroz (antiga Pajuçara): Av. Central, s/n - Acaracuzinho
> Virgílio Távora (antiga Novo Maracanaú): Rua 20, - Novo Maracanaú
> Maracanaú: Rua Henrique Mendes, s/n - Centro - Maracanaú
> Jereissati: LINHA FERREA S/N - Maracanaú
> Carlito Benevides (antiga Vila das Flores): Rua 17, 01 Bom Futuro - Vila das Flores - Pacatuba
> 
> 
> 
> Estações que ainda não foram inauguradas: Juscelino Kubitschek (antiga Montese), Couto Fernandes, Porangabussu, Padre Cícero, Benfica, São Benedito, José de Alencar (antiga Lagoinha) e Central – Chico da Silva
> 
> http://www.metrofor.ce.gov.br/index...-200-mil-passageiro-no-seu-primeiro-trimestre


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Light Rail* - construction pictures



acarleial said:


> Fotos retiradas do Portal de Acompanhamento de Gastos (http://www.copatransparente.gov.br/):
> 
> *Parangaba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Papicu*


----------



## netinhogga

*Photos of the works of urban mobility in Cuiabá*

*Santa Rosa trench*



















*Project*


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - video 



Timbu said:


> Link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzqbOMPmazQ


Still:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - forumer pics of new CNR rolling stock at line 2 Estácio station



Davidsr377 said:


> Em Maracanã aguardando liberação do tráfego para recolhimeto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Após a troca de comando e já liberado para recolhimento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na Estácio.


----------



## mopc

*Sobral Light Rail *- the city in the interior of Ceará (whose capital is Fortaleza) advances in its light rail plans. Forumer pics. 




























original post


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - government wants metro to be open by the Coup of Confederations in 2013



rodrigorc said:


> Metrô de Salvador tenta ficar pronto para a Copa das Confederações
> 
> FONTE: Portal TERRA
> 
> 
> Agora sai do papel. Esta é a garantia do governo estadual baiano, que conversou com exclusividade com o Terra por meio do secretário da Casa Civil, Rui Costa, 49 anos. Segundo o economista, os trens metropolitanos terão uma operação assistida para a Copa das Confederações em 2013, após um processo de implantação que ultrapassa os 12 anos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primeiro vinculado à prefeitura, a companhia do Metrô de Salvador, criada em 1999, foi assumida pelo governo do Estado em janeiro deste ano. A operação, com aporte da iniciativa privada, deve ter início em caráter experimental no ano que vem. Ganha o consórcio privado que exigir menos dinheiro da Bahia. "Será vencedor da concessão o que der a menor parcela para o Estado pagar", declarou Costa.
> 
> Mas o tão esperado Metrô não é a única melhoria prevista para a capital receber os eventos esportivos. Uma série de obras viárias, entre elas duplicações de vias, melhoramento de passeios e construção de viadutos para melhorar a acessibilidade da Arena Fonte Nova é prometida.
> 
> *Terra - Como está a situação do Metrô?*
> *Rui Costa* - Queremos fazer uma operação assistida para a Copa das Confederações em 2013 na primeira parte. A Linha 1, integralmente, queremos que ela esteja funcionando na Copa do Mundo de 2014 juntamente com algumas estações da Linha 2. *Nossa expectativa é que pelo menos até a estação de Pernambués já tenhamos funcionando até a Copa de 2014 e algumas obras viárias. *
> 
> *Terra - Junto a isso, haverá outras obras viárias associadas?*
> *Rui Costa* - Temos algumas obras viárias associadas. Viadutos da Avenida Paralela, faremos alguns viadutos, o primeiro deles no Imbuí. Algumas avenidas como a Gal Costa, que vai se conectar com a Avenida Pinto de Aguiar, duplicando a avenida Pinto de Aguiar. Mais na frente vamos fazer a Avenida 29 de Março, que vai se interligar com a Avenida Orlando Gomes, que também será duplicada. Estas duas avenidas, junto com a Luis Eduardo Magalhães, farão a ligação da BR-324 à Avenida Paralela, que vamos interligar também com a Suburbana. Portanto, teríamos as quatro grandes avenidas interligadas. A Avenida da Orla, a Paralela, a BR-324 e a Suburbana, são as quatro grandes seriam cruzadas pelas avenidas que vamos licitar a partir do final deste ano.
> 
> *Terra - Todos os retornos da Avenida Paralela serão substituídos por viadutos, é isso mesmo?*
> *Rui Costa* - Isso. *Todos os retornos da Paralela saem, sendo substituídos por viadutos, e no canteiro central passaremos com o Metrô até o município de Lauro de Freitas. *
> 
> *Terra - Isso daria maior fluidez à avenida ou é só para abrir espaço ao metrô de superfície?*
> *Rui Costa* - Evidente que isso dá maior fluidez à avenida e é necessário para a colocação do metrô, mas retirando os retornos e com as avenidas você dá passagem direta para o miolo da cidade sem precisar fazer retorno. Evidente que com o metrô vamos diminuir o trânsito. Seja com carros pequenos, as pessoas vão preferir entrar no metrô e chegar mais rápido ao seu destino, como também retiraremos muitos ônibus que hoje engarrafam a Paralela e o miolo da cidade do Iguatemi porque as linhas se tornariam desnecessárias com a implantação do metrô.
> 
> *Terra - Então o metrô não conviverá com as linhas de ônibus?*
> *Rui Costa* - É evidente que o metrô não é capaz de substituir integralmente as linhas de ônibus. O metrô conviverá com as linhas de ônibus. O que nós não podemos ter é concorrência. Não é bom para o sistema. O ideal é ter complementaridade, não que sejam concorrentes. Queremos organizar o sistema de transporte para que seja complementar, não concorrente.
> 
> *Terra - O senhor falou em operação assistida durante a Copa das Confederações. Então durante este período não haveria cobrança de tarifa?*
> *Rui Costa* - Isso não está definido, se haverá cobrança ou não. Haveremos de decidir. O que eu chamo de operação assistida é porque é voltada especificamente ao evento. É um evento internacional, de grande porte, então até lá não teremos funcionalidade do Metrô, até porque temos apenas 6 km concluídos. Queremos chegar com operação específica para o evento Copa do Mundo.
> 
> *Terra - O Metrô operará em esquema de Parceria Público Privada (PPP). Já apareceram interessados?*
> *Rui Costa* - Temos quatro grandes consórcios nacionais que se articulam com grupos internacionais que vão concorrer. Eles já estão credenciados, já participaram de audiências públicas. O governador já esteve na Europa e na Ásia, no sentido de divulgar e atrair investidores, seja para se associarem a um dos quatro ou aos quatro ou para atrair um quinto concorrente.
> 
> *Terra - Qual será o critério para a escolha do grupo, a menor tarifa?*
> *Rui Costa* - Teremos um projeto-referência. A ideia é que ele seja licitado para quem exija a menor contrapartida do Estado. Há uma parcela do investimento público, uma parcela do investimento privado e a receita da tarifa, mas a receita da tarifa não será o suficiente para remunerar o investimento privado. O Estado terá que aportar uma contrapartida ao longo dos anos da concessão. Será vencedor da concessão o que der a menor parcela para o Estado pagar.
> 
> *Terra - Além do metrô, o torcedor terá alguma alternativa para chegar à Fonte Nova, através do porto?*
> *Rui Costa* - Vamos ter um terminal específico para o turista. Haverá a possibilidade, para quem chega de navio, de ir a pé para o estádio porque a distância é curta. Sairão do novo terminal caminhando, sobem o elevador Lacerda e, já na cidade alta, caminharão por vias e calçadas que estamos remodelando neste momento porque são ruas e passeios antigos. Estamos alargando, dando acessibilidade, requalificando passeios para dar mobilidade para que cheguem a pé.
> 
> *Terra - Na Fonte Nova há alguma obra viária em andamento para facilitar o acesso?*
> *Rui Costa* - Em todo o entorno vamos requalificar os passeios. Estamos construindo ali dois viadutos, ampliando um já existente, o do Bonocô, e criando dois outros, um deles jogará direto no estacionamento. E, no entorno, serão realizadas todas as obras viárias no sentido de facilitar o tráfego. Vamos, em parceria com o município, fazer todas as obras viárias no sentido de facilitar o tráfego seja para a Copa das Confederações ou da Copa do Mundo. Estamos fazendo, em todo o entorno, fazendo uma operação específica de reordenamento do tráfego ali na região em parceria com o município.
> 
> *Terra - O investimento disso sai todo do Estado?*
> *Rui Costa* - Temos recurso do Estado e recurso da União, a maior parte em recursos do PAC (Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento. Estamos definindo ainda obras complementares, mas diria que nas obras do entorno custarão cerca de R$ 30 milhões. As outras obras que ainda licitaremos no final do ano, portanto não temos o orçamento. Incluindo viadutos e passeios.
> *
> Terra - Há um prazo para a entrega destas obras do entorno? É possível garantir para a Copa das Confederações?*
> *Rui Costa* - Todas as obras do entorno do estádio estarão prontas para a Copa das Confederações. As outras obras viárias, da Paralela e de outras partes da cidade, ficarão prontas para a Copa do Mundo.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - start of construction delayed by bureaucratic problems, injunctions of losers of the bid, January 2013 is the planned start date now. The system, the article says, will be operational until April 2015. That's the 25km of phase I.



cintra2 said:


> Início das obras do VLT Baixada Santista tem novo atraso
> 
> http://revistaferroviaria.com.br/index.asp?InCdEditoria=1&InCdMateria=16850
> 
> 08/10/2012 - O Estado de S.Paulo
> 
> Problemas burocráticos devem atrasar mais uma vez o começo das obras do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT, uma espécie de metrô leve) que interligará as cidades da Baixada Santista. As obras deveriam ter começado em junho, mas agora estão prometidas só para janeiro.
> 
> A Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos (EMTU), estatal responsável pelo projeto, diz, em nota, que o atraso é decorrente de "pedidos de esclarecimentos e recursos impetrados pelos licitantes durante o processo de pré-qualificação". Essa pré-qualificação deveria selecionar empresas aptas a executar as obras. Há sete consórcios pré-qualificados. A divulgação do consórcio vencedor e a assinatura do contrato estão previstos para novembro.
> 
> O projeto é discutido há quase uma década. O VLT deverá retirar 23% dos ônibus em circulação nas saturadas vias da ilha de Santos. Cada trem do VLT deve transportar 400 pessoas, com velocidade máxima de 80 km/h. O traçado tem extensão total de 24,8 quilômetros e haverá integração tarifária com a rede de ônibus intermunicipal - que hoje transporta os moradores de São Vicente, Praia Grande, Itanhaém e Mongaguá até o trabalho, em Santos.
> 
> A entrega de todos os trens deve ser concluída até abril de 2015 e a previsão de investimento é de R$ 284,3 milhões nos veículos. O total do projeto é estimado em R$ 670 milhões.
> 
> Complexidade
> 
> A execução da obra passa por um complicado processo de licitação. São três certames diferentes em andamento ao mesmo tempo: um para compra dos 22 trens, outro para a elaboração dos projetos executivos dos quatro trechos e o terceiro para a escolha das empresas que farão as obras civis.
> 
> Esse modelo de licitação foi adotado após o fracasso da proposta estadual de executar a obra por meio de uma Parceria Público-Privada (PPP). O processo foi lançado em fevereiro do ano passado e pretendia repassar à iniciativa privada a responsabilidade para execução das obras. O problema foi que o projeto não atraiu nenhum interessado.
> 
> Com o desinteresse, o Estado assumiu o projeto sozinho e passou a selecionar as empresas. As obras que devem começar em janeiro serão do chamado "trecho prioritário", entre o Terminal Barreiros, no leste da ilha, e o Terminal do Porto, no oeste. Os demais trechos não têm data prometida para início das obras.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - new vehicles to join the Transoeste fleet



conrado.rio said:


> Fonte: http://onibusbrasil.com/foto/1323545/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://onibusbrasil.com/foto/1324691/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://onibusbrasil.com/foto/1324692/


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro/Suburban Rail* - Line 9 historical footage and some current pictures



Eduardo GJF said:


> 47586413


Interlagos and Pinheiro stations













































by GreenEyes


----------



## George08

^^

Great pics


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - forumer videos



Will_NE said:


> Um passeio da estação Benfica até a estação Carlito Benevides, em Pacatuba:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - Transoeste official video on construction details and progress


----------



## George08

Is The Fortaleza metro already open?


----------



## mopc

^^ Yes, please check the past few pages. All stations are in trial operations, except for the central three underground stations, which will probably open by December 2012.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Gondolas* - Alemão System. Operated by Supervia, the same company that operates the Suburban rail system, connected to one suburban train station. This gondola/ aerial tramway system opened little over a year ago.



Rodrjgw said:


> E o link da notícia, amigo?
> 
> 
> Vou postar algumas fotos do teleférico do Alemão, fiz o passeio à tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos são minhas e dos foristas *rsantanna* e *caiocco*


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - grafitti/ adhesives on trains










by Davidsr377











by Rodrjgw


----------



## mopc

*Brasília Metro (Metrô-DF)* - train leaving Samambaia station










by PAPITOBA


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Light Rail* - Parangaba-Mucuripe line construction proceeds. The line will be open before the 2014 FIFA World Cup. It will be 12 km long, 1km of which elevated, the rest at grade. It appears as the blue line in the map below.



fsaulop said:


> *Ramal Parangaba-Mucuripe avança com construção de vigas *
> 
> Os trabalhos para a implantação do Ramal Parangaba-Mucuripe, operado por Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT), avançam em suas várias frentes de serviços em Fortaleza. No canteiro de obras do consórcio CPE-VLT, no bairro de Parangaba, dezenas de operários constroem as vigas de 93 toneladas e 235,31 m² para os elevados por onde passarão os VLTs. O ramal será uma das grandes obras estruturantes no conceito de mobilidade urbana em Fortaleza para a Copa do Mundo da FIFA Brasil 2014. Atualmente as frentes de trabalho estão atuando em diferentes trechos da linha onde não são necessárias desapropriações de moradores nesta etapa.
> 
> O equipamento fará a conexão ferroviária de 12,7 quilômetros entre a Estação Parangaba e o Porto do Mucuripe, sendo 11,3 km em superfície e 1,4 km em elevado, passará por 22 bairros da Capital. A previsão é a obra seja concluída até o início do final de 2013 e, uma vez concluída, deverá ser utilizada, de forma integrada com as demais modalidades de transportes, por cerca de 100 mil passageiros por dia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Os trabalhos de implantação do VLT, sob responsabilidade da Secretaria da Infraestrutura do Estado (Seinfra), compreendem a remodelação do ramal ferroviário Parangaba-Mucuripe, atualmente utilizado para transporte de carga, objetivando a utilização do mesmo para transporte de passageiros. O modal será movido a diesel e terá ar condicionado, sendo mais confortáveis que os antigos trens.
> 
> Serão construídas dez estações, sendo que as da Parangaba e do Papicu possuem projeto diferenciado, uma vez que permitirão a integração com os terminais de ônibus. As demais estações serão localizadas no Montese, Vila União, Rodoviária, São João do Tauape, Pontes Vieira, Antônio Sales, Mucuripe e Iate.
> 
> *Frentes*
> 
> As obras estão sendo executadas entre a rua Germano Frank e o terminal de ônibus da Parangaba que se constitui no elevado ferroviário no trecho. No trecho estão sendo executados os pilares, cravadas as estacas e executados os blocos dos pilares do trecho elevado, que terá cerca de 900 metros de extensão. No bairro de Fátima está sendo construído o segundo elevado sobre a av. Aguanambi, próximo ao Comando Geral da Polícia Militar. A execução da via de carga numa extensão de 500 metros está sendo feita no limite da lateral direita da faixa de domínio (sentido Parangaba-Mucuripe), entre a rua Luciano Magalhães e o início do residencial Maravilha. A obra também está na fase de construção das estacas, blocos e recebimento das vigas.
> 
> Na Via Expressa os trabalhos se voltam para a construção dos viadutos sobre a av. Dom Luís, por onde trafegará as linhas do VLT e de carga. Outro trecho em obras é a construção do muro de arrimo entre a avenida Santos Dumont e a Av. Dom Luís. A quarta frente de trabalho está situada na confluência das avenidas Virgílio Távora e Pontes Vieira onde será construído um viaduto para o VLT , relocado o viaduto atual da linha de carga. Os demais trechos, seguindo orientação do governador Cid Gomes, somente serão iniciados quando definida a realocação das famílias atingidas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saiba mais:*
> 
> Características físicas das vigas em concreto para o trecho em elevado do VLT:
> -Quantidade total de vigas no elevado: 52 vigas
> -Volume de uma viga: 40,47 m³
> -Forma da viga possui uma área de: 235,31 m²
> -A ferragem da viga pesa: 4.043,46 kg
> -O peso total por viga: 93 toneladas.
> 
> http://www.ceara.gov.br/index.php/s...ngaba-mucuripe-avanca-com-construcao-de-vigas






fsaulop said:


> *Em meio a impasse
> Obras do VLT avançam sem desapropriações*
> 
> _*Para evitar mais atrasos, a Seinfra segue com obras do VLT em áreas que não precisam de desapropriações*_
> 
> Enquanto governo do Estado e Prefeitura de Fortaleza ainda discutem quem será o responsável pelas desapropriações dos imóveis ao longo da via férrea Parangaba-Mucuripe, as obras de infraestrutura básica de suporte da nova linha do VLT (Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos) seguem avançando em quatro frentes de serviços, nos bairros da Parangaba, Papicu, Aldeota e de Fátima. Mas só devem entrar, literalmente, nos trilhos no ano que vem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obras do VLT seguem avançando em quatro frentes de serviços na Capital, mas só devem entrar, literalmente, nos trilhos no ano que vem FOTO: JESSYCA RODRIGUES*
> 
> Dos R$ 280 milhões previstos à execução total do projeto, sendo R$ 185 milhões às obras físicas e R$ 95 milhões às desapropriações, R$ 201 milhões estão previstos no Projeto de Lei Orçamentária Anual (PLOA) 2013, do governo Estadual.
> 
> Consideradas essenciais para melhorar a mobilidade urbana de cearenses e turistas durante a após à Copa do Mundo de 2014, as primeiras obras para o VLT já começam a ser vistas na Parangaba. No bairro, entre a Rua Germano Frank e o terminal de ônibus estão sendo executadas os pilares, cravadas as estacas e feitos blocos dos pilares do trecho elevado, que terá cerca de 900 metros de extensão para os VLTs.
> 
> Simultaneamente, no bairro de Fátima está sendo construído o segundo elevado sobre a Avenida Aguanambi, próximo ao Comando Geral da Polícia Militar, para o trem de passageiros. Em paralelo, está sendo executada a via de carga, numa extensão de 500m. A nova linha seguirá no limite da lateral direita da faixa de domínio (sentido Parangaba-Mucuripe), entre a Rua Luciano Magalhães e o início do residencial Maravilha. A obra está na fase de construção das estacas, blocos e recebimento das vigas.
> 
> *Viadutos e túneis*
> 
> Na Via Expressa, os trabalhos se voltam para a construção dos viadutos sobre a Avenida Dom Luís, por onde trafegarão as linhas do VLT e de carga. Esta última será realocada e a atual demolida.
> 
> A quarta frente de trabalho está situada na confluência das avenidas Virgílio Távora e Pontes Vieira, onde será construído um viaduto para o VLT e também realocado o viaduto atual da linha de carga.
> 
> "As linhas de cargas permanecem a nível na Santos Dumont e na Padre Antônio Tomaz", explica o secretário. Segundo ele, com os trens cargueiros circulam em apenas dois horários, cedo da manhã, e no fim da noite, o trânsito de veículos será pouco prejudicado.
> 
> Ele aposta também na construção de túneis sob essas duas vias e na transformação da Santos Dumont em mão única, pela Prefeitura Municipal para viabilizar o tráfego dos VLTs nesses trechos da cidade. "Os demais trechos, somente serão iniciados quando definida a realocação das famílias atingidas", reitera o secretário estadual de Infraestrutura, Adail Fontenele.
> 
> *Linha Leste*
> 
> Já a linha Leste do metrô ainda está sem prazo para início e fim das obras. De acordo com Adail Fontenele, apenas o projeto básico foi concluído, devendo o projeto executivo ser realizado pela empresa vencedora da licitação das obras, estimadas em torno de R$ 3,2 bilhões.
> 
> Desse total, R$ 2,5 bilhões serão investidos em obras físicas, ou seja, na construção do túnel sob a Avenida Santos Dumont e das 12 estações, ao longo do percurso. Nesse projeto, a contrapartida financeira do governo do Estado será de R$ 250 milhões, dos quais R$ 128 milhões serão aplicados na aquisição das quatro tuneladoras para perfuração dos túneis.
> 
> Previstos para chegarem em maio, os "tatuzões" só devem aportar em Fortaleza entre julho e agosto de 2013, ano em que se espera também, que comecem a verter os recursos prometidos pelo governo Federal. Para o ano que vem, o governo do Estado projetou investir R$ 91,4 milhões, no metrô da Linha Leste.
> _
> CARLOS EUGÊNIO
> REPÓRTER_
> 
> http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/materia.asp?codigo=1193363




construction update



acarleial said:


> Fotos retiradas do Portal de Acompanhamento de Gastos (http://www.copatransparente.gov.br/):
> 
> *Parangaba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Papicu*


----------



## mopc

*Maceió Light Rail* - new stations to be built, 7th train arrives












Carllos said:


> 20/08/2012
> *Maceió terá novas estações ferroviárias; a primeira será construída no Mercado*
> 
> A *sétima *composição de Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos (VLT) chegou a Maceió por volta das 5 horas da manhã deste domingo, 19.
> 
> A sétima composição de Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos (VLT) chegou a Maceió por volta das 5 horas da manhã deste domingo, 19. A logística para a colocação das composições nos trilhos foi a mesma das demais. Agentes da SMTT interditaram algumas ruas do Centro, a exemplo da Barão de Anadia e a Superintendência de Trens Urbanos de Maceió acionou um guindaste para auxiliar na operação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Com a chegada desta composição haverá mais suporte ao sistema de transporte sob trilho, aumentando o número de viagens e reduzindo o tempo de espera dos passageiros na estação. Para que o VLT opere com sua capacidade total, resta apenas uma composição, que deve chegar a Maceió até outubro deste ano, de Barbalha, no Ceará.
> 
> 
> As informações são do gerente operacional da CBTU em Alagoas, Flávio Tenório. Segundo ele, *com as oito composições do VLT operando em Maceió e o trecho de Rio Largo recuperado, a superintendência dará início ao projeto de construção de novas estações ferroviárias, devidamente adequadas ao VLT*. “O projeto executivo para a construção das novas estações está sendo licitado. *A primeira estação a ser construída é a do mercado, que extinguirá a atual*”, disse Tenório.
> 
> 
> No projeto também consta a construção de *novas estações em Bebedouro e Fernão Velho, que funcionarão em paralelo às existentes, consideradas patrimônio histórico de Maceió*. “Estas *estações antigas serão preservadas *como patrimônio histórico que são e as novas darão todo o suporte necessário aos usuários. Inclusive, com *adequações de acessibilidade*”, explicou o gerente.
> http://www.alagoas24horas.com.br/conteudo/?vCod=130769


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - forumer pics

Line 3 (foreground) and Line 11 trains









Line 15 Monorail under construction, first 2 station open in 2013


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - video on 11.5 meter wide tunnel boring machine



cunhaleoamar said:


> "Inédito no Rio de Janeiro, o 'Tatuzão´ é o equipamento que vai ajudar a reduzir os impactos das obras da Linha 4 do Metrô (Barra -- Ipanema) na Zona Sul. Entregue na Alemanha aos representantes da Concessionária Rio Barra, Consórcio Linha 4 Sul e do Governo do Rio, a máquina agora está sendo desmontada e sua chegada de navio ao Rio está prevista para janeiro de 2013.
> 
> O 'Tatuzão' vai perfurar os túneis subterrâneos da Linha 4 do Metrô de Ipanema à Gávea sem explosões e aberturas de valas na superfície ao longo das ruas.
> 
> A Linha 4 do Metrô vai transportar 300 mil pessoas por dia e retirar das ruas cerca de 2 mil carros das ruas nos horários de maior movimento."


----------



## George08

^^

nice pictures


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - line 5

Vila das Belezas station









Largo Treze station









by Lucas5131


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - news - city to have 5 metro (incl. monorail) lines simultaneously under construction by 2014)



gerd.jak said:


> * São Paulo terá cinco linhas de metrô e monotrilho em construção simultânea em 2013*
> 
> _Projeto de Lei 554/2012, aprovado na Assembleia Legislativa nesta terça-feira (16/10), autoriza empréstimo de R$ 1,95 bilhão de verbas federais para a Linha 5-Lilás_
> 
> A partir de 2013, com o início das obras de expansão da Linha 2-Verde em direção a Guarulhos chega-se a um fato inédito na cidade de São Paulo: cinco linhas de metrô e monotrilho em construção simultânea. As obras em realização são o prolongamento da Linha 5-Lilás (Largo Treze-Chácara Klabin), a segunda fase da Linha 4-Amarela (Vila Sônia-Luz) e a construção dos monotrilhos da Linha 15-Prata (Vila Prudente-Hospital Cidade Tiradentes) e da Linha 17-Ouro (que terá ligação com o aeroporto de Congonhas).
> 
> Hoje, São Paulo conta com uma malha metroviária de 74,3 quilômetros e até 2014 deverá ultrapassar 100 km de extensão. No início de 2013 está prevista a licitação de mais duas obras: a Linha 6 - Laranja (Brasilândia-São Joaquim), de metrô convencional, e a Linha-18 Bronze (Tamanduateí-ABC), com monotrilho.
> 
> *Publicado o Edital para expansão da Linha 2*
> 
> Conforme anúncio realizado na segunda-feira (15/10) pelo governador Geraldo Alckmin e pelo secretário de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, foi publicado nesta quarta-feira o edital de licitação para as obras de expansão da Linha 2-Verde (que funciona atualmente entre Vila Madalena e Vila Prudente) de Vila Prudente a Dutra.
> 
> Após a publicação do edital, as empresas interessadas deverão apresentar propostas no dia 23/11 em Sessão Pública de Recebimento e Abertura. E depois da análise das propostas, a Companhia do Metrô divulgará o vencedor.
> 
> O novo trecho da Linha 2 terá 13,5 km de extensão e 12 estações: Orfanato, Água Rasa, Anália Franco, Vila Formosa, Guilherme Giorgi, Nova Manchester, Aricanduva, Penha, Penha de França, Tiquatira, Paulo Freire e Dutra. Com o prolongamento, a Linha 2-Verde terá interligação com a Linha 3-Vermelha do Metrô, na estação Penha, e com a futura Linha 6-Laranja de metrô (na estação Anália Franco) e também com três linhas da CPTM: 11-Coral, na estação Penha, 12-Safira e a futura 13-Jade, na estação Tiquatira.
> 
> *Autorizado empréstimo para obras da Linha 5*
> 
> A Assembleia Legislativa aprovou nesta terça-feira (16/10) o Projeto de Lei 554/2012, de autoria do governador Geraldo Alckmin, que autoriza a Companhia do Metrô a contratar empréstimo junto a instituições financeiras federais no valor de R$ 1,95 bilhão.
> 
> O recurso será utilizado no prolongamento já em obras da Linha 5-Lilás, da Estação Largo Treze, em Santo Amaro, até a Estação Chácara Klabin (local de integração com a Linha 2), passando pela estação Santa Cruz (integração com a Linha 1). Com a conclusão dessas obras, em 2015, a Linha 5 terá 19,9 km de extensão e 17 estações, com estimativa de atender 770 mil passageiros diários.
> 
> A Linha 5 contará, futuramente, com mais uma ampliação já prevista: da estação Capão Redondo até o bairro de Jardim Ângela. O novo trecho prevê 3,7 quilômetros de extensão e três estações: Parque Santo Dias, São José e Jardim Ângela.


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Aeromóvel* - City to have Brazil's first "air-mobile" in 2013 - two trains, one for 150 and another for 300 passengers, transporting up to 25,000 passengers/hour. The trains are fully made in Brazil and run on compressed air supplied by an electric pump system under the tracks. 23-minute video on link.



> Edição do dia 11/10/2012
> 11/10/2012 10h19 - Atualizado em 11/10/2012 13h58
> 
> *Porto Alegre terá o primeiro aeromóvel do Brasil em 2013*
> 
> 
> Serão dois veículos, um para 150 passageiros e outro para 300, de fabricação e tecnologia brasileiras, que irão transportar até 25 mil passageiros por hora. O aeromóvel utiliza o ar como fonte de energia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porto Alegre, no Rio Grande do Sul, encomendou a construção do primeiro aeromóvel do Brasil, um transporte público de massa com tecnologia 100% nacional, e que começa a circular a partir do primeiro semestre do ano que vem na cidade gaúcha. Para isso, os operários da fábrica em Três Rios, no centro sul fluminense, correm contra o tempo.
> 
> “Não tem nenhum parafuso que é importado. O veiculo é produzido com talentos e com a habilidade da nossa gente aqui do Brasil inteiro”, revela Diego Abs, diretor de engenharia da Aeromóvel Brasil.
> 
> Serão dois veículos, um para 150 passageiros e outro para 300, que vão atender uma capacidade de transporte de até 25 mil passageiros por hora.
> 
> “É um projeto cujo um dos motes é a Copa do Mundo de 2014 e que vai ligar o aeroporto internacional Salgado Filho Terminal 1 até a estação do Trensurb, que é o nosso metrô em Porto Alegre”, revela Diego.
> 
> Veículo movido a ar
> 
> Outra grande vantagem do aeromóvel é a fonte de energia que ele utiliza para se deslocar sem ruído ou emissão de poluentes: o ar. “Há uma placa de um metro quadrado e é nela que incide uma corrente de ar que pode tanto empurrar o veículo, quanto puxar ele de volta”, explica Diego.
> 
> O consumo de energia do sistema é muito baixo. “O veículo é leve. Para acelerar e transportar 300 passageiros, a potência média demandada é 150 cavalos. Há pouca emissão de ruído, zero emissão de poluentes gasosos e é muito baixo o impacto visual”, diz o diretor.
> 
> Conceito dos barcos à vela
> 
> A ideia de criar um transporte coletivo sobre trilhos movido a ar é do brasileiro Oskar Coester. Foram necessários anos de pesquisas para que ele e sua equipe conseguissem reduzir ao máximo o peso dos módulos. Só assim seria possível transportar passageiros usando o ar como fonte de energia. Oscar se inspirou num veleiro para mover um módulo sobre trilhos. Mas não reclama de ter esperado 35 anos até ver seu projeto realizado no Brasil.
> 
> “Para transporte urbano que para e anda, o peso tem que ser um ímã, precisa de mais energia para acelerar aquela massa do que se ganhou do atrito entre a roda e o trilho. Esse foi o estudo que a gente fez. Aí veio o princípio do barco a vela”, declara Oscar Coester, empresário da Aeromóvel Brasil.


----------



## thainoodles

The amount of work being done in Brazil is pretty impressive, congrats :cheers:

But there is one thing that struck me, you guys love to put a lot of curves and circles on your buildings. Its not a bad thing ofc, but it often looks downright creepy to me, especially when its just bare concrete. Reminds me of the Sanzhi ufo houses in Taiwan


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte Metro (Metrominas/ BH Trans)* - R$ 211 million approved for 10 new trains



Heaven_BR said:


> R$ 211 milhões para dez trens do metrô de Belo Horizonte
> 
> Veículo: Hoje em Dia - Belo Horizonte - MG - Caderno: 1º Caderno
> Página: 4
> Publicada: Sábado, 20 de outubro de 2012
> Área - 557cm²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ideiafixa.com.br/


----------



## Highcliff

dear mopc,
why don't fortaleza, juazeiro, recife and maceio have money to eletrifry their vlt's?
doesn't engine diesel make very noise?


----------



## Chilenofuturista

Highcliff said:


> dear mopc,
> why don't fortaleza, juazeiro, recife and maceio have money to eletrifry their vlt's?
> doesn't engine diesel make very noise?


I've been wondering the same but I never dared to pose the question out of fear to botch it since perhaps many Brazilians are proud of Bom Sinal. Why not electrify them? Is Bom Sinal planning to manufacture electrical LRT vehicles?


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - first central station to open tomorrow, Wednesday, October 24, 2014 - São Benedito station, the second underground station in the city.




fsaulop said:


> *Metrô de Fortaleza: Primeira estação do Centro é inaugurada nesta quarta-feira (24)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Há menos de um mês o Governo do Estado, através do Metrô de Fortaleza, entregava a população o trecho da Linha Sul que vai de Parangaba a Benfica. Agora, a previsão de chegar ao Centro de Fortaleza começa a virar realidade nesta quarta-feira (24) quando ocorre a inauguração de mais uma estação: a São Benedito. O evento, que contará com as presenças do governador em exercício Domingos Filho, inicia às 9h30min na Estação Benfica, de onde seguirá para a nova Estação.
> 
> Localizada ao lado da igreja de mesmo nome, na Avenida Tristão Gonçalves com Rua Clarindo de Queiroz, a Estação São Benedito é a próxima parada dos Trens Unidade Elétrica (TUEs) após o bairro Benfica. Esta é a primeira das três estações da Linha Sul no Centro de Fortaleza e a segunda subterrânea. É constituída fisicamente em três níveis: no primeiro (no nível da rua) encontra-se setor administrativo e duas bilheterias; logo abaixo, no intermediário, há um mezanino e no último há a plataforma, a casa de máquinas do elevador, as salas técnicas e o acesso aos equipamentos de exaustão. Há ainda quatro escadas fixas, quatro rolantes e dois elevadores. A estação tem capacidade para um fluxo de 18.000 passageiros/hora, sistema de iluminação de emergência através de gerador de energia elétrica a diesel com acionamento automático e plataforma central com 110 metros de comprimento.
> 
> Para que a via seja completamente finalizada e tenha início a operação comercial na Linha Sul, resta a conclusão das estações José de Alencar e Chico da Silva. Quanto as estações Juscelino Kubitschek e a Padre Cícero, incluídas nas obras da Copa 2014, serão finalizadas posteriormente, sem que isso seja um empecilho para a viagem em todo percurso que vai de Pacatuba a Fortaleza.
> 
> A cada inauguração, um novo trecho passa automaticamente para operação assistida, que consiste em um período de testes, no qual o metrô funciona em horário reduzido e gratuitamente, para que a população possa conhecer o equipamento. Nessa fase, os TUEs têm operado das 8 horas às 12 horas, de segunda-feira a sexta-feira.
> 
> *Números da Estação São Benedito*
> Investimento de R$ 44.141.181,14;
> Primeira no Centro de Fortaleza;
> Segunda subterrânea;
> Área total construída de 4.459,90 m²;
> A 1,1 quilômetro da estação Benfica;
> Com ela já foram entregue 22 quilômetros da via.
> 
> *Linha Sul*
> Na segunda-feira (15) a operação assistida na Linha Sul do Metrô de Fortaleza completou quatro meses de funcionamento, chegando a uma média de quase 5 mil passageiros por dia. Ressalte-se que este número diz respeito apenas ao período da manhã, pois é quando há disponibilização do equipamento para teste da população. Até o momento, cerca de 300 mil pessoas já utilizaram o serviço que permanece gratuito até meados de 2013, quando está previsto o início da operação comercial. O investimento total na obra é de R$ 1,8 bilhão.
> 
> Quando completamente concluída, a Linha Sul contará com 24,1 km de extensão em via dupla entre Pacatuba e Fortaleza, sendo 18 km de superfície, 3,9 km subterrâneo e 2,2 km em elevado. Ao todo, o projeto da Linha Sul contempla 20 estações: Carlito Benevides (antiga Vila das Flores); Jereissati; Maracanaú; Virgílio Távora (antiga Novo Maracanaú); Rachel de Queiroz (antiga Pajuçara); Alto Alegre; Aracapé; Esperança (antiga Conjunto Esperança); Mondubim; Manoel Sátiro; Vila Pery; Parangaba; Juscelino Kubitschek; Couto Fernandes, Porangabussu; Padre Cícero; Benfica; São Benedito; José de Alencar (antiga Lagoinha); e Central – Chico da Silva.
> 
> Estações que ainda serão inauguradas: Juscelino Kubitschek (antiga Montese), Padre Cícero, José de Alencar (antiga Lagoinha) e Central – Chico da Silva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estações em operação assistida:*
> São Benedito: Avenida Tristão Gonçalves (próximo ao número 1700), esquina com Rua Clarindo de Queiroz
> Benfica: Av. Carapinima nº 2087 - Benfica
> Porangabussu: Rua Professor Costa Mendes s/n, entre a Av. José Bastos a Rua Machado de Assis – Porangabussu.
> Couto Fernandes: Av. José Bastos, nº 4601 - Rodolfo Teófilo
> Parangaba: Rua Dom Pedro II, 91 - Parangaba
> Vila Pery: Rua Cônego de Castro, 1387 - Vila Pery
> Manoel Sátiro: Rua Manoel Sátiro, 529 - Vila Manoel Sátiro
> Mondubim: Rua Manoel Sátiro, 1159 - Mondubim
> Esperança (antiga Conjunto Esperança): Av. Penetração Norte, 235 C. Esperança
> Aracapé: Linha Férrea, 2611 - Aracapé
> Alto Alegre: Linha Férrea, s/n - Alto Alegre
> Raquel de Queiroz (antiga Pajuçara): Av. Central, s/n - Acaracuzinho
> Virgílio Távora (antiga Novo Maracanaú): Rua 20, - Novo Maracanaú
> Maracanaú: Rua Henrique Mendes, s/n - Centro - Maracanaú
> Jereissati: LINHA FERREA S/N - Maracanaú
> Carlito Benevides (antiga Vila das Flores): Rua 17, 01 Bom Futuro - Vila das Flores - Pacatuba
> 
> *Horário estendido até domingo*
> A operação assistida da Linha Sul se estenderá de 8 às 14 horas excepcionalmente durante os dias 24 25, 26 e 27 de outubro para que o Metrô de Fortaleza possa obter uma melhor análise sobre a sua demanda . No domingo (28), em virtude do aumento de passageiros que ocorre devido as eleições municipais, os Trens Unidade Elétrica (TUEs) permanecerão em atividade até às 18 horas.
> 
> A programação da fase assistida volta a acontecer das 8 horas às 12 horas a partir da próxima segunda-feira (29), somente em dias úteis. A previsão para que a linha comece a funcionar em sua totalidade, operando comercialmente, é em meados de 2013, quando já estarão concluídas e testadas as estações José de Alencar e Chico da Silva.
> 
> http://www.ceara.gov.br/index.php/s...-do-centro-e-inaugurada-nesta-quarta-feira-24


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - video report of São Benedito station opening


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - picture from Zero Hora newspaper


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail (VLT) *- construction proceeds










http://www.mt.gov.br/conteudo.php?sid=176&cid=79787

Secom MT


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Fully ungergrond East Line to start construction next March (2013)



ruifo said:


> http://ceara2014.com/noticias/obras-na-linha-leste-do-metrofor-deverao-comecar-em-marco-de-2013/
> 
> *OBRAS NA LINHA LESTE DO METROFOR DEVEM COMEÇAR EM MARÇO DE 2013*
> 
> *Licitação para a obra deve ser concluída até o final deste ano*
> 
> _por Equipe Portal Ceará2014.com - postado em 25/10/2012_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Linha Leste deverá iniciar obras em Junho de 2013_
> 
> Se a Linha Sul já está se encaminhando para a fase final de obras, a Linha Leste ainda está nos trâmites iniciais. O secretário de Infraestrutura do Estado, Adail Fontenele, afirma que a licitação deve sair até o final deste ano. “Já compramos as tuneladoras. Elas estão sendo construídas nos Estados Unidos. A ideia é que fiquem prontas para operar no meio do ano que vem. Mas já deveremos fazer os primeiros buracos para as máquinas em março” afirmou o secretário.
> 
> O presidente do Metrofor, Rômulo Fortes, afirmou que as tuneladoras estarão prontas para iniciar o trabalho em junho.
> 
> O governador em exercício, Domigos Filho, ressaltou que estão sendo construídos 37Km, e que isso representa mais do que já foi feito em outras cidades do País. “São Paulo tem seis vezes a população de Fortaleza e 74 Km de metrô. Estamos fazendo 37Km. Portanto, proporcionalmente, teremos mais do que São Paulo, além de termos trens mais modernos, com conforto e redução de tempo para 25% nas viagens de Maracanaú ao Centro”, afirmou Domingos Filho em entrevista ao Diário do Nordeste.
> 
> *Tuneladoras*
> 
> Os tatuzões como são chamados, tem capacidade para escavar 16 metros de túneis diariamente por seis dias na semana, no sétimo dia as máquinas passarão por manutenções. Um exemplo do poder das tuneladoras é o percurso que o metrô irá percorrer debaixo do chão. De acordo com o presidente do Metrofor, a linha passará 30 metros abaixo da Catedral.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - video



IOLC said:


> *The new RLT Rio:
> *


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - Metro receives first of 15 new trains made in São Paulo by CAF.




Sheetos said:


> Foto por: Ricardo Borba
> 
> Um abraço a todos!






Pernambuco 1817 said:


> *Metrô recebe primeiro trem*
> *Veículo está na cota dos 15 comprados pela CBTU para serem usados na RMR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O primeiro dos 15 novos trens comprados pela Companhia Brasileira de Trens Urbanos (CBTU) para operar na Região Metropolitana do Recife (RMR) já está na oficina do Metrorec, no bairro de Cavaleiro, Jaboatão dos Guararapes. Os quatro vagões de composição do veículo chegaram ontem, por volta das 11h, ao estado. A previsão de início das operações é março do próximo ano, depois de uma bateria de testes mecânicos e operacionais. A chegada do veículo, que inicialmente funcionará na linha Sul do metrô, marca o começo das mudanças previstas no transporte coletivo até a Copa de 2014 e reduzirá de 10 para 8 minutos o intervalos entre viagens. O segundo trem deverá chegar até fevereiro de 2013. Os outros 13, até novembro do próximo ano. Quando todos estiverem em operação, o tempo de espera na estação diminuirá de 10 para 4 minutos.
> 
> O investimento para aquisição dos novos trens foi de R$ 196 milhões. Fabricado pela empresa espanhola Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles (CAF), em Hortolândia, São Paulo, o modelo tem 96 metros de extensão e capacidade para transportar 1,3 mil pessoas. Caracterizados por serem de alta performance, os trens do Recife serão semelhantes a veículos já em uso em outras capitais do país, mas terão como diferencial rampas de acessibilidade e assentos exclusivos para deficientes físicos e obesos. Diferentemente dos modelos atuais da cidade, eles são interligados, permitindo aos passageiros transitarem pelos vagões durante o percurso. Os quatro vagões do primeiro trem deverão ser montados até a próxima sexta-feira. Uma equipe técnica da fabricante virá ao Recife, até o fim desta semana, para definir junto ao Metrorec o cronograma de testes da parte mecânica e dos maquinistas.
> 
> O veículo já havia sido montado em São Paulo e foi desmembrado em quatro carretas para chegar ao Recife. Além de reduzir o tempo de espera, o novo trem vai garantir conforto e segurança aos passageiros, com telas dentro dos vagões e câmeras de monitoramento. O funcionamento do modelo será determinante para a inauguração dos terminais integrados Tancredo Neves e Cajueiro Seco. Os equipamentos, que já estão prontos, deverão iniciar as operações logo após a liberação do trem pelo Metrorec. A inauguração dos terminais aumentará em cerca de 100 mil o número de usuários do sistema por dia, segundo o Grande Recife Consórcio de Transportes.
> 
> http://www.impresso.diariodepernamb...ltimas,35677/metro-recebe-primeiro-trem.shtml


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 1 Uruguai station update



geaquinto said:


> A construção da estação Uruguai está a todo vapor (clique para maior definição):
> 
> 
> *1.* O acesso Rua Dona Delfina já está dando as caras.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* Muitos operários trabalhando nesse acesso.
> 
> 
> 
> *3.* Já na Rua Itacuruçá, do outro lado da rua, máquinas trabalhando fortemente.
> 
> (todas fotos tiradas por mim, nessa quarta 24/10, às cerca de 5 da tarde)


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - more pictures of new CAF train made in Brazil



csilva said:


> TUE 26!! Na empolgação esqueci a câmera em casa, seguem fotos pelo celular mesmo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arquivo pessoal


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - opening of São Benedito underground station pictures - East Line (fully underground) construction to start on March 2013.



fsaulop said:


> *24/10/2012: Inauguração da Estação São Benedito*
> Estação São Benedito: Localizada na Avenida Tristão Gonçalves, entre a Meton de Alencar e a Clarindo de Queiroz, no Centro de Fortaleza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/MetrodeFortaleza






*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - East Line (fully underground) construction to start on March 2013.




fsaulop said:


> *Obras da linha leste do Metrofor devem começar em março, diz secretário*
> 24.10.2012
> 
> Enquanto as obras da Linha Sul (Maracanaú-Centro) do Metrô de Fortaleza se encaminham para os últimos meses, o governo estadual já vem amadurecendo os trâmites iniciais da Linha Leste (Edson Queiroz-Centro). De acordo com o secretário de Infraestrutura do Estado, Adail Fontenele, a licitação deve sair até o fim do ano. "Já compramos as tuneladoras. Elas estão sendo construídas nos Estados Unidos. A ideia é que fiquem prontas para operar no meio do ano que vem. Mas já deveremos fazer os primeiros buracos para as máquinas em março", reforçou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Percurso do metrô estará localizado a 30 metros de profundidade da Igreja da Sé Foto: Marília Camelo*
> 
> O presidente da Companhia Cearense de Transportes Metropolitanos (Metrofor), Rômulo Fortes, confirmou que os "tatuzões" estarão aptos para iniciar os trabalhos em junho. Sobre a Linha Sul, ele comentou que restam apenas duas estações serem inauguradas e 2.000 metros de trilhos. "Essa obra foi feita com a faca nos dentes o tempo todo. O governador Cid Gomes destravou em que já não se acreditava mais", afirmou.
> 
> *Horas a mais*
> 
> Rômulo disse, ainda, que, em caráter excepcional, os testes na Linha Sul serão estendidos até às duas horas da tarde. "O funcionamento de forma assistida também vai contemplar automaticamente a estação São Benedito, inaugurada hoje, de 8h às 14h. Excepcionalmente, no domingo, funcionará até as 18h".
> 
> O governador em exercício, Domigos Filho, ressaltou que estão sendo construídos 37Km, e que isso representa mais do que em já foi feito em outras cidades do País. "São Paulo tem seis vezes a população de Fortaleza e 74 Km de metrô. Estamos fazendo 37Km. Portanto, proporcionalmente, teremos mais do que São Paulo, além de termos trens mais modernos, com conforto e redução de tempo para 25% nas viagens de Maracanaú ao Centro", contou.
> 
> *Tuneladoras*
> 
> Um exemplo do poder das tuneladoras é o percurso que o metrô irá percorrer debaixo do chão. De acordo com o presidente do Metrofor, a linha passará 30 metros abaixo da Catedral.
> 
> http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/noticia.asp?codigo=347865&modulo=968


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte Metro (MetroMinas / BHTrans)* - news on construction of lines 2 and 3. Line 2 will be at grade (superficial) and have 9km and 7 stations. Line 3 will be fully underground and have 4,5 km and 5 stations.



Landerson Egg said:


> http://clipping.ideiafixa.com.br/site/?id=114&chave=5fd0b37cd7dbbb00f97ba6ce92bf5add






Landerson Egg said:


> http://clipping.ideiafixa.com.br/site/?id=114&chave=5fd0b37cd7dbbb00f97ba6ce92bf5add


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba BRT (RIT)* - New GPS-based system to guarantee accurate predictions of bus arrival times and overall punctuality in the system by the 2014 FIFA World Cup.



RenatoJG said:


>


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - Line 15 Monorail - first train almost complete at Canadian Bombardier unit, the other 53 trains will be manufactured at the Bombardier unit in São Paulo state, the first two of which are already under construction. First section to open by late 2013. 

According to article, Line 15 will be the world's first high-capacity monorail line in the world, with a capacity for 48,000 passengers/hour/direction.




Garciaex said:


> *Primeiros carros do monotrilho de SP*
> 
> 
> Dois carros estão sendo produzidos pela Bombardier em Hortolândia (SP) / CLIQUE NA IMAGEM PARA AMPLIAR
> 
> Os primeiros três carros do monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata do Metrô de São Paulo estão prontos na unidade da Bombardier em Kingston, no Canadá, e devem entrar em testes no mês de dezembro. A Bombardier faz parte do consórcio Expresso Monotrilho Leste e é responsável pela fabricação dos 54 trens para o sistema de monotrilho. O primeiro trem está sendo fabricado no Canadá e será testado na pista de testes que a Bombardier tem no país, para depois vir para o Brasil.
> 
> A produção também está em andamento no Brasil. Dois carros estão na linha de produção da fábrica de Hortolândia (SP) e devem ficar prontos até o início do ano. Os trens são fabricados em alumínio e circularão sob pneus na via elevada entre a Vila Prudente e a Cidade Tiradentes, na Zona Leste de São Paulo.
> 
> A linha de produção brasileira foi apresentada à imprensa na quinta-feira passada (01/11). Na ocasião, o diretor de Comunicação e Relações Institucionais da Bombardier Transportation, Luis Ramos, destacou que o monotrilho da Linha 15 será o primeiro do mundo de alta capacidade, com capacidade para 48 mil pessoas por hora/sentido.
> 
> A linha de produção da empresa é em forma de “U”. A primeira etapa do processo de fabricação é a montagem das laterais, do estrado e da cobertura da caixa. Depois são instaladas as portas e componentes e os carros seguem para os testes de prova de água. Em seguida, são instalados os equipamentos de tração, freios, energia e refrigeração. A próxima etapa é a instalação dos truques, com os motores, rodas e sistemas de suspensão. Finalizado, os carros passarão por testes estáticos com a avaliação de todo o funcionamento das partes elétricas.
> 
> Após os testes estáticos na fábrica, os trens serão avaliados diretamente na via que está sendo construída e terá seu primeiro trecho inaugurado até o final de 2013. *A empresa iniciará em dezembro a instalação de parte dos sistemas de sinalização e alimentação elétrica na via.*
> 
> Segundo o diretor geral da fábrica, Manuel Gonçalves, a meta da empresa é produzir um carro por dia em Hortolândia. Os carros possuem pintura nas cores preta e branca e ganharão um desenho que foi escolhido através de um concurso popular promovido pelo Metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> A fábrica de monotrilhos foi inaugurada em abril, na mesma área onde a Bombardier possui uma unidade para reforma de trens de metrô. Foram investidos US$ 15 milhões na nova fábrica que irá atender ao mercado nacional e internacional.


Train being maufactured at the Brazilian plant:











Recent pics





































Track switch structure for access to the depot:


















Oratório station


















Vila Prudent station (transfer to underground metro)










Render of future Vila Prudente station


----------



## mopc

Highcliff said:


> dear mopc,
> why don't fortaleza, juazeiro, recife and maceio have money to eletrifry their vlt's?
> doesn't engine diesel make very noise?


Well the diesel system is much simpler and cheap, and not that noisy actually, less than the average bus.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - amateur video



conrado.rio said:


> Eu estava assiste a este vídeo e no final aparece a série 500 no ramal Deodoro, só que este ramal não era para estar tendo apenas os 3000?




Maps with future plans (Supervia and Metro)



Green Eyes said:


> Galera, no site do terra tem um infográfico dos projetos do Metrô do Rio:
> 
> 1) 2012 situação atual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E também tem sobre o futuro da supervia:
> 
> 1) 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.terra.com.br/noticias/infograficos/metro-rio-novas-estacoes/


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - proposals, bids and general news. Construction was supposed to start this year (June/October) but now they say early 2013.



paulo lima said:


> *EMTU divulgará projeto SIM e VLT na Feira Negócios nos Trilhos *
> Publicado: quinta-feira, 25 de outubro de 2012
> O crescente investimento público no transporte sobre trilhos deve convergir para a constante preocupação em integrar modais
> 
> 
> 
> Por Katia Siqueira
> 
> Um importante passo para a implantação do novo sistema de transporte da Região Metropolitana da Baixada Santista que envolve a ligação Terminal Barreiros (São Vicente) – Porto de Santos e a extensão Conselheiro Nébias – Valongo, em Santos foi dado na terça-feira (22/10) durante sessão pública realizada no auditório de São Bernardo do Campo da EMTU/SP - Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos.
> 
> Na ocasião, seis consórcios entregaram suas propostas referentes à concorrência de contratação dos sistemas de fornecimento de energia, sinalização, telecomunicações, controle de arrecadação e de passageiros para o projeto SIM/VLT – Sistema Integrado Metropolitano/Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos.
> 
> "O crescente investimento público no transporte sobre trilhos deve convergir para a constante preocupação em integrar modais. E o melhor caminho para a mobilidade das regiões metropolitanas é integrar trem metropolitano, metrô e modernos sistemas de ônibus que se distribuam de modo planejado ao longo da malha viária dos grandes conglomerados urbanos. É o que a EMTU/SP propõe com o Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos (VLT) da Baixada Santista, empreendimento do governo do Estado a ser entregue à população em 2014 como parte fundamental do Sistema Integrado Metropolitano (SIM), que será mostrado durante a 15ª Feira Negócio nos Trilhos de 2012. Ao criar oportunidades para divulgar e debater tais alternativas, o evento tem se constituído em um fórum de grande valia para o mercado e a administração pública”, adiantou Joaquim Lopes - diretor-presidente da EMTU/SP.
> 
> Após a análise das propostas de preço, primeira etapa do processo, a comissão julgadora avaliará a metodologia de execução e documentos de habilitação. A divulgação do vencedor desta fase inicial do certame deve ser publicada no Diário Oficial do Estado na próxima semana.
> 
> Outras ações estão previstas para ocorrer ainda neste ano como a publicação do edital de obras e assinatura de ordem de serviço para o início dos trabalhos de construção do SIM/VLT e a assinatura do contrato com o vencedor da licitação para o fornecimento do material rodante. As empresas interessadas em participar da licitação de obras já foram pré-qualificadas, conforme publicação no Diário Oficial do Estado em agosto de 2012.
> 
> Conheça os consórcios que apresentaram as propostas para a licitação de contratação de fornecimento de energia, sinalização, telecomunicações, controle de arrecadação e de passageiros do SIM/ VLT.
> 
> Consórcio SICE: SICE do Brasil Ltda. Sociedad Ibérica de Construcciones Eléctricas S.A.; Consórcio VLT RMBS: Construtora Ferreira Guedes S.A., Trans Sistemas de Transportes S.A., Adtranz Engenharia e Sistemas Ltda. e Brascontrol Indústria e Comércio Ltda.; Consórcio VIA Porto: Efacec do Brasil Ltda., Efacec Engenharia e Sistemas S.A., Trail Infraestrutura Ltda. e Spavias Engenharia S.A.; Consórcio Sistemas VLT – Santos: Isolux Projetos e Instalações Ltda., Isolux Ingeniería S.A., Indra Sistemas S.A., Indra Esteio Sistemas S.A.; Consórcio VLT Santos – Sistemas: MPE - Montagens e Projetos Especiais S.A., Siemens Ltda. e Tesc Sistemas de Controle Ltda.; Consórcio TT VLT Santos: Telvent Brasil S.A. e TIISA - Triunfo Iesa Infraestrutura S.A.
> 
> Sobre o 1º Congresso Metroferroviário Brasileiro: O Congresso é promovido pelas principais entidades do setor: Associação Brasileira da Indústria Ferroviária (Abifer), Associação dos Engenheiros e Arquitetos de Metrô (AEAMESP), Associação Nacional dos Transportadores de Passageiros sobre Trilhos (ANPTrilhos), Associação Nacional dos Transportadores Ferroviários (ANTF) e Sindicato Interestadual da Indústria de Materiais e Equipamentos Ferroviários e Rodoviários (Simefre) e organizado pela CK Eventos.
> 
> Sobre a Feira Negócios nos Trilhos (NT 2012): Realizada pela UBM Brazil, a 15ª edição da Feira Negócios nos Trilhos, está com quase 100% da área disponível para exposição comercializada. A edição 2012 deve receber mais de 7.500 visitantes e cerca de 180 expositores. Considerado o maior encontro do setor de transporte metroferroviário da América Latina, a Feira Negócios nos Trilhos, que faz parte do portfólio de eventos de transportes da UBM Brazil - é conhecida por reunir as principais empresas da cadeia produtiva, operadoras de carga e passageiros, fornecedores do Brasil e exterior e principalmente, por ser palco de lançamentos das grandes novidades desenvolvidas pelo setor metroferroviário.
> 
> Sobre a UBM Brazil – No Brasil desde 1994, sendo a primeira multinacional a entrar no mercado brasileiro de Feiras, a UBM Brazil é uma das 50 subsidiárias da UBM Internacional, empresa líder global em mídia de negócios com sede em Londres. Nos mais de 30 países onde atua, a UBM constrói relacionamentos duradouros e oferece eventos que alavancam e fomentam o desenvolvimento da indústria local em âmbito global.
> 
> Fonte: Segs.com.br - Portal Nacional
> 
> http://www.sinfer.org.br/site/ultimas_noticias.asp?id_noticia=52528832





gerd.jak said:


> HABILITAÇÃO
> 
> Após análise das documentações apresentadas no envelope nº 02, esta Comissão decidiu: I ) RATIFICAR a CLASSIFICAÇÃO das proponentes, na seguinte ordem: : 1º) CONSÓRCIO TREMVIA SANTOS, formado pelas empresas TRANS SISTEMAS DE TRANSPORTES S.A. e VOSSLOH ESPANÃ S.A.; 2º) POJAZDY SZYNOWE PESA BYDGOSZCZ S.A; 3º) CONSÓRCIO ALSTOM, formado pelas empresas ALSTOM BRASIL ENERGIA E TRANSPORTE LTDA. e ALSTOM TRANSPORT S.A e 4º) CONSTRUCCIONES Y AUXILIAR DE FERROCARRILES S.A.; II) HABILITAR as três primeiras licitantes: CONSÓRCIO TREMVIA SANTOS, formado pelas empresas TRANS SISTEMAS DE TRANSPORTES S.A. e VOSSLOH ESPANÃ S.A.; POJAZDY SZYNOWE PESA BYDGOSZCZ S.A; CONSÓRCIO ALSTOM, formado pelas empresas ALSTOM BRASIL ENERGIA E TRANSPORTE LTDA. e ALSTOM TRANSPORT S.A., bem como a CONSTRUCCIONES Y AUXILIAR DE FERROCARRILES S.A, em razão da existência de discussão judicial quanto a ordem de classificação; III) Abrir prazo de 5 (cinco) dias úteis, a contar da publicação, para interposição de eventuais recursos.
> 
> Marco Túlio Meirelles Báfero
> Comissão Especial Julgadora de Licitações
> para a Concorrência n° 004/2012
> 
> PUBLICADO NO DOE DE 01.11.2012 - CADERNO EMPRESARIAL


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Aeromóvel* - old prototype from the 80's put in motion again as new model is under construction


----------



## NESSA-VANESSA

woo


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec) *- more pics and video of new train made by Basque companu CAF in the state of São Paulo. A total of 15 such trains will be delivered to the system.



Timbu said:


> *Metrô do Recife vai ganhar conforto, agilidade e, principalmente, segurança tecnológica*
> 
> Publicado em 07/11/2012, Às 18:57
> 
> O metrô do Recife vai ser, a partir de fevereiro do próximo ano, de primeiro mundo. Essa é a promessa da CBTU/Metrorec com a chegada do primeiro de 15 trens que estão sendo comprados pelo governo federal para preparar o sistema metroviário da Região Metropolitana do Recife para a Copa do Mundo de 2014, ao custo de R$ 196 milhões. Será um salto de qualidade. Passaremos, de fato, da água para um bom vinho. Nesta quarta-feira (07/11), a primeira composição foi apresentada à imprensa. Quando começarem a utilizá-la, os passageiros sentirão a diferença de imediato.
> 
> As principais são a ligação entre os vagões, permitindo que os usuários se distribuam melhor nos carros, o ar-condicionado de fábrica (mais resistente às quebras), um circuito moderno de TV, comunicação direta com o operador (maquinista) para ser usada em necessidades, mais assentos para passageiros especiais, incluindo os obesos, espaço exclusivo de cadeirantes e a possibilidade de o usuário abrir a porta do trem pela qual pretende acessá-lo. Sob a ótica do avanço tecnológico, o novo metrô é ainda melhor. Tem capacidade de aceleração e frenagem, o que faz com que a viagem fique mais rápida, possui freio ABS, que regenera energia, ou seja, tem um dispositivo mecânico que, no momento da frenagem, joga a energia para a rede e a reutiliza.
> 
> As composições estão sendo fabricadas pela empresa espanhola Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles (CAF), que está presente em 27 países, operando metrôs como os de Washington e Houston (EUA), Hong Kong (Japão), Roma (Itália) e Santiago (Chile). No Brasil, possui trens nos sistemas de São Paulo (CPTM e metrô de São Paulo) e do Rio de Janeiro. A previsão é de que os outros 14 novos trens cheguem gradativamente ao Recife até novembro de 2013, quando toda a frota se integrará as 25 composições em operação nas Linhas Centro e Sul do metrô. Os primeiros carros serão lançados na operação da Linha Sul, ramal que liga o Centro do Recife a Jaboatão dos Guararapes margeando a Zona Sul pelo Leste. A segunda composição deverá se entregue em janeiro e, a partir de março, serão dois trens por mês.
> 
> Confira as imagens do novo metrô por dentro e um vídeo com o gerente regional do metrô do Recife, Bartolomeu Carvalho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K0342LuRoi0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Bobby Fabisak/JC Imagem
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://jconlineblogs.ne10.uol.com.b...idade-e-principalmente-seguranca-tecnologica/


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Remaining 2km of South Line will be open until the end of this year (2012), but trail operation scheme to remain in force until late 2013. East Line (fully underground) to start construction next year and be operational by 2016 (so they say).



Bairrista Ceará said:


> *Metrô de Fortaleza
> Faltando apenas 2 Km, linha Sul fica pronta até o fim do ano*
> _Depois disso, equipamento continua gratuito e em fase de testes até o segundo semestre de 2013_
> 
> Até o fim deste ano, deve ficar pronta a linha Sul do Metrô de Fortaleza, que liga Pacatuba (região metropolitana) ao Centro da Capital, segundo a última promessa feita pela Companhia Cearense de Transportes Metropolitanos (Metrofor). Para que isso aconteça, resta apenas a conclusão das estações José de Alencar e Chico da Silva, localizadas na região central. Somadas, as duas correspondem a dois quilômetros de trecho. O órgão ainda não tem previsão de datas exatas para as inaugurações.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _O trecho que ainda falta ser finalizado corresponde a duas estações no Centro de Fortaleza, chamadas José de Alencar e Chico da Silva FOTO: ALEX COSTA_
> 
> Atualmente, a linha tem funcionado somente até a estação São Benedito, inaugurada há duas semanas, no dia 24 de outubro (quarta-feira), e que custou R$ 44, 1 milhões aos cofres do governo estadual. Os passageiros ainda podem fazer suas viagens de forma gratuita, porém somente das 8 às 12 horas, e de segunda-feira a sexta-feira, pois o equipamento encontra-se em fase de testes.
> 
> Quando as duas restantes estiverem finalizadas, a linha permanecerá em testes até o segundo semestre do próximo ano, para quando está previsto o início da operação comercial, ou seja, com venda de bilhetes. Os valores dos tickets, a data exata do começo das vendas e também da expansão do horário de funcionamento para os três turnos ainda não foram definidas.
> 
> Além das estações José de Alencar e Chico da Silva, há ainda mais duas que não estão prontas, e só devem ser concluídas depois do fim deste ano: a Juscelino Kubitschek e a Padre Cícero, localizadas, respectivamente, nas proximidades dos bairros Montese e Porangabussu. Elas foram incluídas nas obras de mobilização urbana para a Copa do Mundo de 2014, e, segundo o Metrofor, estarão finalizadas antes da competição, mas sem data exata também.
> 
> Apear disso, o órgão sustenta que essas estações, mesmo estando no meio do percurso, não impedirão que os fortalezenses possam, já no fim deste ano, ir de Pacatuba até o Centro da cidade.
> 
> *Extensão*
> 
> As estações José de Alencar e Chico da Silva são, ao lado da recém-inaugurada São Benedito e da Benfica, as únicas subterrâneas. Quando completamente concluída, a linha Sul contará com 24,1 km de extensão em via dupla, divididos em 25 estações, sendo 18 quilômetros de superfície, 3,9 quilômetros de subterrâneo e 2,2 quilômetros em elevado (mais alto do que a superfície, como um viaduto). Para isso, o equipamento vai se utilizar de 25 trens.
> *
> Passageiros
> *
> A expectativa é transportar 350 mil passageiros por dia, com a integração com os terminais de ônibus. Estima-se que 300 mil pessoas já utilizaram o serviço.
> 
> *Percurso*
> 
> 24,1 quilômetros será o total de extensão da linha Sul, quando esta estiver concluída, passando, assim, por 20 estações
> 
> *Tuneladoras da rota Leste chegam no meio de 2013*
> 
> Conforme informou o secretário de Infraestrutura do Ceará, Adail Fontenele, as duas primeiras tuneladoras da linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza chegam na cidade entre junho e julho do ano que vem. Segundo o executivo, os equipamentos estão sendo construídos nos Estados Unidos e devem começar a operar entre julho e agosto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quando finalizada, com previsão para 2016, a linha ligará o Centro da cidade até o bairro Edson Queiroz, passando por locais estratégicos como o polo de integração do VLT (Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos), no Papicu, pelo Centro de Eventos do Ceará, pela Universidade de Fortaleza e pelo Fórum Clóvis Beviláqua.
> 
> Orçado em R$ 3,1 bilhões, com a equação financeira praticamente montada e os projetos contratados, o equipamento deve ter um terço das suas obras prontas no fim da gestão atual do governo estadual, em dezembro de 2014, de acordo com projeção de Fontenele, que esteve, na semana passada, no Ministério das Cidades, em Brasília, tratando dos detalhes burocráticos para finalização do projeto e encaminhamento à Caixa Econômica Federal - um dos bancos financiadores da obra. O projeto deve começar a ser construído em março do ano que vem.
> 
> A linha terá 12,4 quilômetros de extensão, em um total de 12 estações, que estarão integradas às linhas Sul e Oeste, além do VLT Parangaba-Mucuripe e dos terminais de ônibus.
> 
> *Planos de ir até Messejana*
> 
> O secretário salienta, porém, que "esta é uma obra que o futuro governo terá de dar continuidade", e que pode, inclusive, ser expandida, posteriormente. " Podermos alcançar, no futuro, Messejana, fazer uma volta completa, e retornando pelo anel central da BR - 116, até o Centro", projetou o secretário.
> 
> A primeira etapa, no entanto, só deverá estar pronta em 2016. São 13 quilômetros de linha férrea dupla, sob túneis de 20 a 30 metros abaixo da superfície, ao longo da avenida Santos Dumont e 12 estações.
> 
> "Este é um investimento muito importante à mobilidade urbana de Fortaleza. Vai do Centro à área comercial da Aldeota, passa pelo polo de integração do VLT, no Papicu, pelo Centro de Eventos e chega ao fórum (Clóvis Beviláqua", defende o executivo.
> 
> http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/materia.asp?codigo=1200818


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - forumer pics and video of new São Benedito station



CEARENSE said:


> Pessoal, seguinte;
> 
> Aconteceu 2 contratempos durante a gravação e quando eu tirei as fotos
> 
> *1* Eu esqueci de limpar a lente da câmera em casa, resultado, os videos sairam com uma mancha monsta, mas dá pra olhar do mesmo jeito
> 
> *2* Quando eu me dei conta e limpei a câmera, surgiu outro problema, os vidros do metrô estavam manchados, daí a imagem das estações saíram ruins;
> 
> *3* Eu não sai nas outras estações, sabe né... os "mirim" estavaM todos de olho kkkkkkkkkkkk brincandeira, achei tudo bem seguro e tinha muitos seguranças por todo lado, tinha até uma doida lá que insistiu em querer que eu fotografasse ela, ela achava que eu era repórter e que iria passar na CNN INTERNATIONAL [A LOKA DO QUARTINHO NE KKKK, só dei um passar bem pra ela, fiz que nem a D`Mon; Meu silêncio para você queridãããã kkkkkkkkkkkkk]
> 
> *4* Como eu não sai de dentro do TREM, eu tirei as fotos das estações de dentro dele, PASSAR BEM
> 
> 
> ESTAÇÃO SÃO BENEDITO​
> *1º VIDEO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2º VIDEO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FOTOS DA ESTAÇÃO*
> 
> *1. A estação leva justamente o nome da igreja que fica ao lado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. A estação tem tudo para ser uma das mais movimentadas, próximo há um comércio forte, várias escolas particulares,SESC, SENAC, Faculdade de Direito, Mercado São Sebastião, Várias agências bancárias e o fórum trabalhista do Ceará*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Passagem de Ar/Iluminação Natural*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *19.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *22.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *23.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *24.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *26.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *27.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *28.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *29.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *30.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *31.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *32.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *33.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *34.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *35.*


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 / International Airport Guarulhos Line will only be completed after the 2014 FIFA World Cup. Surprise surprise.



rfavero said:


> *Linha para Cumbica ficará pronta só depois da Copa*
> 
> 07/11/2012 - Valor Econômico
> 
> O trem que vai ligar o aeroporto de Guarulhos a São Paulo não vai ficar pronto para a Copa do Mundo, que será realizada em julho de 2014, de acordo com o presidente da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM), Mário Manoel Bandeira. De acordo com ele, as obras só começarão em fevereiro de 2013 e levarão de 18 a 24 meses. "O trem não consegue ficar pronto para a Copa, ainda estamos discutindo os detalhes da licitação", afirmou. Ele lembrou que mesmo construída em via elevada a obra é complexa e precisa atravessar o parque linear do Tietê.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O investimento para a construção da linha está estimado em cerca de R$ 1,2 bilhão. A linha, denominada 13-Jade terá 11,5 quilômetros de extensão, vai transportar 120 mil passageiros por dia na primeira fase, que prevê a construção da estação do aeroporto, ampliação da Engenheiro Goulart, na Linha 12-Safira, e a construção da estação Cecap-Guarulhos.
> 
> Em entrevista ao Valor, Bandeira lembrou ainda que o governo de São Paulo mantém conversas com a concessionária Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos, que está assumindo a administração do aeroporto, para definir o melhor local da estação. "Havia um local reservado entre os terminais 1 e 2. Há documentos que comprovam isso, mas eles dizem que não sabiam do projeto e reservaram o espaço para outra finalidade", afirma.
> 
> De acordo com Bandeira, a concessionária reservou espaço próximo ao Terminal 4, que hoje atende apenas a WebJet, e fica dois quilômetros distante dos terminais 1 e 2, que são os mais movimentados e darão acesso ao terminal 3, que está em construção. Para o secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, a concessionária precisa explicar seu projeto. "Não é proposta nossa a construção da estação longe dos principais terminais. Eles é que têm de explicar", afirma. De acordo com ele, o governo de São Paulo pediu licença da concessionária para começar os trabalhos até o fim do mês no local inicialmente previsto para a estação entre os terminais 1 e 2. "Aguardamos a resposta deles", disse, após participar de feira sobre o setor metroferroviário.
> 
> A concessionária afirma que colabora com a CPTM para a definição do "local mais adequado" para a construção da futura estação da Linha 13-Jade. Após definição do local, a empresa prevê construir um sistema de mobilidade interna que levará os passageiros da estação aos terminais. De acordo com a empresa, há um sistema de monotrilho em estudo, previsto no plano diretor do aeroporto, com capacidade adequada à demanda projetada pela CPTM. O investimento estimado é de US$ 40 milhões, mas a previsão é que o projeto fique pronto somente em 2016.
> 
> Enquanto a CPTM e a concessionária ainda definiram o melhor local para a estação, Bandeira lembra que o projeto da CPTM deixou de prever o trem expresso, como o projeto original. O deslocamento entre o aeroporto e a Estação Engenheiro Goulart, na zona leste paulista, deve demorar cerca de 20 minutos. A previsão inicial do projeto era que esse fosse o tempo até o centro da cidade, que só deve ser alcançado na segunda fase.
> 
> O projeto de trem expresso, segundo o secretário Jurandir Fernandes, foi descartado por causa da construção do trem de alta velocidade que vai ligar Campinas, São Paulo e Rio de Janeiro. O trem-bala têm estações previstas no aeroporto de Guarulhos e na região central de São Paulo. O governo federal e paulista assinaram termo de cooperação para estudos conjuntos para definição dos melhores lugares para a estação. "Estudamos a articulação entre o trem-bala e os trens regionais que vão para Jundiaí, ABC e Santos, previstos pelo governo de São Paulo", confirmou ontem o presidente da Empresa de Planejamento e Logística (EPL), Bernardo Figueiredo.
> 
> O governo de São Paulo quer que a estação fique na Água Branca, na zona oeste paulistana, onde haveria conexão com a CPTM e com a futura Linha 6-Laranja (Brasilândia-São Joaquim). "Também estudamos a possibilidade de ter mais de uma estação na cidade", afirmou Figueiredo.
> 
> Outra linha prometida como legado da Copa, mas que não ficará pronta para o mundial de 2014 é a 17-Ouro, que vai ligar o aeroporto de Congonhas à estação Morumbi, da CPTM. "Não estamos garantindo para a Copa. Trabalhamos para que fique pronto até dezembro de 2014", reafirmou ontem o secretário. Sem novos transportes de massa para o mundial, a ligação dos aeroportos com o centro da cidade e o estádio Itaquerão, na zona leste, será feito por linhas especiais de ônibus. "Em dias de jogos teremos 25 a 30 linhas especiais para levar os torcedores", afirma Fernandes.


----------



## arctic_carlos

After reading the text in Portuguese, it is not really a surprise. If they don't even know where the Airport station is going to be located and of course the works have not yet begun, it is virtually impossible to have the line ready sooner than 2015... We're almost in 2013!


----------



## mopc

Yes, it was very clear to me already at least 1 or 2 years ago, but only now did the government admit it. As long as they actually build it, at least the population will have the service, the World Cup is not that important since it's only a few games. 



Spoiler



previsões Yole 08 novembro 2012:

será proposta a mim viagem até final de 2012
será proposto emprego/oportunidade grande para mim até primeiro semestre de 2013
farei e passarei em concurso até março de 2013


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - New Alstom train, called 9000 series (to the left of a CAF 8000 series)


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - new presentation video


----------



## mopc

*Florianópolis Light Rail* - project video. This system is still a vague promise.


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - Official government video update of the 4 lines under construction

Line 5 






Line 4






Line 17






Line 15


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - construction of Transoeste continues



Emanuel Paiva said:


> *VIADUTO ALIM PEDRO CAMPO GRANDE*
> 
> As obras recomeçaram...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atualização 10/11/2012


----------



## mopc

*This thread is #1 on Google "urban transport in Brazil" *

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - videos on current line 1 expansion and possible extension to Sapiranga.



AcesHigh said:


> alguns videozinhos recentes, que mostram imagens das obras no centro de NH
> 
> 6/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noticia sobre o estudo de levar o trem até Sapiranga


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte Metro (Metrominas)* - forumer pics



Landerson Egg said:


> TUE partindo de UCE(Central) sentido Vilarinho em uma chuvosa manhã de domingo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pátio de UCE(Central) usado eventualmente:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um TUE que tinha acabado de partir de UHF(Horto) sentido Eldorado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUE 24 alinhando em UHF(Horto):


----------



## mopc

*Sobral Light Rail (VLT)* - construction pics, news



Compton_ said:


> Fotos que tirei hoje a tarde...
> 
> Linha do VLT no canteiro central da Avenida John Sanford, com o equipamento presente para a população conhecer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Hospital Regional em construção
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Regional Norte, bem em frente à estação (o maior hospital do interior do Nordeste, será inaugurado em Jan/2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mesma avenida sendo possível ver outra estação (não lembro o nome)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda falta instalarem as cancelas nas passagens de nível, em muitas delas já estão sendo instaladas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canteiro central da avenida John Sanford, com a linha indo sentido bairro Cohab-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Após a avenida tornar-se uma estrada de mão única, o VLT correrá paralelo à via em direção à Estação Cohab-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Cohab-3 (a última da linha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras a todo vapor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VLT passando por uma rua mais estreita, sem segregação, os carros passam normalmente sobre os trilhos como se fosse uma linha de bonde



*"Metro awaits date to open"*



Rodalvesdepaula said:


> *Metrô de Sobral aguarda data para inauguração​*
> 10/11/2012 - Diário do Nordeste
> 
> _As obras do metrô de Sobral já se encontram em fase final, com a maioria das estações e trechos já prontos. Estão sendo realizados apenas acabamentos em outros pontos do trecho. Porém, ainda não há uma data oficial para inauguração. A data prevista anteriormente era 29 de setembro, juntamente com o Hospital Regional Norte (HRN). Haveria um grande show com a cantora Ivete Sangalo, conforme informou o Governo do Estado. No entanto, devido o pleito eleitoral no dia 7 de outubro, a inauguração ficou adiada para evitar problemas com a legislação eleitoral.
> 
> A Assessoria de Imprensa da Companhia Cearense de Transportes Metropolitanos (Metrofor), confirma que a obra já se encontra em sua etapa final, mas ainda não tem data confirmada para a inauguração, apenas a expectativa de que permaneça junto à entrega do HRN, que teve inauguração definida para o dia 17 de janeiro de 2013.
> 
> A assessora Luana Patrícia reforça que esta é apenas uma especulação, sendo necessária uma decisão por parte do Governo do Estado para que se mantenham as duas obras com a mesma data de entrega.
> 
> Com o início dos serviços em março do ano passado, o prazo de entrega previsto era de 18 meses, com a data de 3 de setembro de 2012. Este foi o primeiro adiamento. Se confirmada a entrega em janeiro, o atraso será de quatro meses.
> 
> Desde o início de sua implantação, o Metrô de Sobral tem dividido as opiniões dos sobralenses, tanto que o promotor de Justiça, Irapuan Dionízio Júnior entrou, através do Ministério Público do Ceará (MP CE), com uma Ação Civil Pública pedindo a paralisação da obra e averiguação de alguns pontos questionados pela população. Na ocasião, as obras ficaram paradas por cerca de 20 dias.
> 
> Os moradores da Avenida John Sanford, onde a linha passará ao lado da calçada, são os mais prejudicados. A via chegou a ser interditada no dia 18 de julho passado, causando transtornos e prejuízos aos comerciantes. A suspensão foi para viabilizar a colocação dos trilhos da Linha Norte. O auxiliar de administração, Jefferson Lira, disse que ir para casa tem sido uma tarefa difícil. De acordo com ele, o trajeto que demorava 15 minutos passou a ser feito em 30.
> 
> "Moro na Cohab 3, onde fica a última parada do metrô, e o trânsito da avenida ficou muito difícil depois da implantação dos trilhos. Tenho medo dos acidentes que possam vir a acontecer pois a via ficou muito estreita, os carros ficam em fila indiana ou sobem os trilhos", afirmou.
> 
> *Comércio em crise*​
> Na via, parte dos imóveis está à venda ou desocupada. Os que permaneceram, são comerciantes na maioria. A exemplo de Maria José Carvalho, mais conhecida como Dona Beija, que diz se sentir prejudicada desde o início das obras, mesmo antes da interdição quando foi feito trabalho para instalação da rede de esgoto. "Com essa do esgoto, ficamos sem água durante vários dias. Como trabalhamos com alimentos, só tínhamos duas opções: ou fechávamos o comércio ou usávamos água de balde. Graças aos nossos vizinhos, que cederam parte da reserva pessoal para nós, não fechamos, mas ficamos funcionando como décadas atrás, lavando com balde", disse.
> 
> O fechamento dos pontos de retorno da avenida também tem causado apreensão aos motoristas. Para o funcionário público Lúcio Azevedo, o medo vem por parte dos motoqueiros que sobem a calçada da linha para poder atravessar. "Não gostei de terem fechado os retornos, pois dificulta o meu acesso para a casa dos meus pais ou para o Posto de Saúde. Obriga o motorista a se deslocar quase dez quarteirões a mais para poder fazer a manobra e chegar ao PSF".
> 
> De acordo com a Assessoria de Imprensa do Metrô de Fortaleza, que está responsável pelas obras, o VLT de Sobral passará por processo de adaptação para os passageiros se adequarem ao novo equipamento.
> 
> Serão quatro carros de passageiros circulando pela cidade. Sobre a sinalização, as ruas e vias estão recebendo novos sinais e cancelas para adequar o trânsito local.
> 
> Segundo as informações da Metrofor, o sistema de VLT de Sobral terá dois ramais que irão passar pelas principais concentrações populacionais da cidade. Os dois ramais formam dois "Us" invertidos, que se tangenciam numa estação de integração. Um dos ramais já existe e possui 6,4 quilômetros de extensão. Este ramal irá compartilhar a linha de cargas e que, hoje, é administrada pela Transnordestina Logística.
> 
> O segundo ramal será implantado ligando a Grendene à Cohab III, com 5,7km, que vai atender o bairro mais populoso de Sobral, Dr. José Euclides, e grandes polos geradores de viagens, como a Grendene e o Centro de Convenções. Deve transportar 5 mil pessoas por dia em cinco composições. Serão, ao todo, 64 viagens ligando diversos bairros em 12,1 quilômetros de ferrovias. Para tanto, terá dois ramais e 11 estações. O projeto está orçado em R$ 70,1 milhões.
> 
> *Ônibus e topiques são preferidos no Cariri*​
> *Crato -* Em funcionamento desde o dia 1º dezembro de 2009, quando foi iniciada a sua operação assistida, a chamada fase de testes, o Metrô do Cariri acumula reclamações por parte dos usuários. As principais estão relacionadas à localização das estações, que dificulta a mobilidade dos moradores devido à rota não ser próxima dos pontos centrais das cidades; ao tempo de espera para o embarque; e à quantidade de composições. As dificuldades fazem com que os passageiros prefiram utilizar os ônibus e vans que fazem o transporte coletivo, mesmo o serviço tendo custo mais elevado.
> 
> Atualmente, apenas um, dos três Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos (VLT) está em atividade. Os demais estão parados há cerca de seis meses, após terem sido depredados pela ação de vândalos.
> 
> A expectativa, segundo a Companhia Cearense de Transporte Metropolitanos (Metrofor), que administra as atividades do Metrô do Cariri, é que os equipamentos que estão passando por uma reforma, voltem aos trilhos até o inicio do próximo mês de dezembro.
> 
> A via percorrida pela Metrô do Cariri possui 13,6 quilômetros de extensão. Ao todo, existem nove estações, sendo cinco em Juazeiro do Norte e quatro no Crato. São elas: Juazeiro, Teatro, Crato, Fátima, São Pedro, São José, Muriti e Padre Cícero e Escola. Esta última foi inaugurada recentemente, para atender às demandas da população residente no Bairro São José e dos estudantes que frequentam a Escola Técnica Profissionalizante Raimundo Saraiva Coelho, além dos funcionários de uma indústria instalada na localidade. Na construção e compra dos equipamentos para a nova estação foram investidos R$ 398 mil.
> 
> Diariamente, são realizadas 22 viagens entre os dois municípios. Segundo a Metrofor, o trecho é o mesmo do antigo ramal ferroviário do Crato, utilizado pela Rede Ferroviária Federal S.A. (RFFSA), até o início dos anos 80. A via entre Muriti e a antiga estação do Crato, que tem cerca de 4km, foi desativada há mais de 20 anos, portanto, houve a necessidade de uma implantação nova.
> 
> O restante do espaço, que compreende o Muriti e Juazeiro do Norte, passou por serviços de remodelação, essenciais ao atendimento das condições mínimas de operacionalidade e segurança do sistema de transporte ferroviário de passageiros.
> 
> Estima-se que, diariamente, cerca de mil pessoas utilizam o Metrô do Cariri. Apenas na estação Teatro, embarcam aproximadamente 100 passageiros. A maioria deles diz que, apesar de ser mais rápido e mais barato, o transporte é pouco aproveitado por ter um longo intervalo entre uma viagem e outra. No momento, o período de espera dura 1h20min, em média. Para eles os ônibus e vans são mais eficientes, por estarem disponíveis a todo momento e por terem um número maior de paradas próximas a pontos comerciais. Na região, a operação dos VTLs acontece das 6 às 21 horas. O preço das passagens é R$ 1 a inteira e R$ 0,50 meia.
> 
> De acordo com a Metrofor, somente este ano, já foram beneficiadas mais de 240 mil pessoas. Cada VLT é formado por duas composições com tração diesel hidráulica mecânica, constituído por dois carros de passageiros. O equipamento, que tem capacidade para realizar o transporte de 330 usuários por composição, foi projetado pelo Governo do Estado, como forma de requalificar o transporte ferroviário de passageiros, integrar as cidades e fomentar o desenvolvimento local. O investimento teve custo de R$ 25,19 milhões. O Metrô do Cariri é o primeiro do interior do Ceará. Os trens foram fabricados pela Bom Sinal. São os primeiros trens de passageiros fabricados na América do Sul, nos últimos 20 anos._
> 
> Fonte: http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.br/index.asp?InCdEditoria=1&InCdMateria=17131


----------



## Falubaz

Just one track? It's a pity. How frequent is this line supposed to be?


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Sobral has only 190,000 inhabitants. :nuts:


----------



## Falubaz

^^ It doesnt matter, one track wont allow good frenquency. Kind of waste, i guess.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - Transoeste bus pics



Daniel_Sousa said:


> Agora eles num Volvo, esticados e amarelos, ficam bonitos:


----------



## mopc

*Belém BRT* - BRT bus tests taking place. The system will have 23 stations and three transfer terminals in its first phase



Timbu said:


> *O sistema de Belém/PA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Os ônibus do BRT que vão circular na Almirante Barroso e Augusto Montenegro serão articulados e biarticulados, com capacidade para transportar 250 passageiros por viagem_
> Foto: Paulo Lisboa/vc repórter
> 
> Nove meses após o início das obras de implantação do Sistema de Ônibus Rápido (BRT) em Belém, a prefeitura da cidade realizou testes com o veículo no corredor expresso da avenida Almirante Barroso, no último sábado, 29.
> 
> Durante o trajeto, foram apresentados os motoristas que irão operar os ônibus, o sistema de sincronização dos semáforos e a estrutura das estações de embarque e desembarque de passageiros.
> 
> Atualmente, o trajeto entre as avenidas Almirante Barroso e Augusto Montenegro leva 30 minutos. Com a inauguração completa do BRT em 2013, espera-se que o tempo de viagem seja reduzido em até 60%. Orçado em R$ 400 milhões, o projeto iniciou as obras em janeiro na Almirante Barroso. Até o final do ano, este trajeto já deve estar em operação.
> 
> Os ônibus do BRT que vão circular na Almirante Barroso e Augusto Montenegro serão articulados e biarticulados, com capacidade para transportar 250 passageiros por viagem. A ideia é que os coletivos transportem cerca de 600 mil passageiros por dia em Belém.
> 
> Ao todo, o BRT terá 23 estações e três terminais de integração. Serão nove estações na Almirante Barroso e outras 14 na Augusto Montenegro, além dos terminais de integração em Icoarací, Entroncamento e São Brás.
> 
> O BRT Belém vai funcionar com sistema de bilhete único no transporte coletivo da cidade. O passageiro vai pagar somente uma passagem e terá o período de até duas horas para pegar um ônibus do BRT ou outro coletivo
> 
> Fonte: http://noticias.terra.com.br/brasil...a+novos+onibus+expressos+e+biarticulados.html[/I]


"BRT to reduce clandestine transportation in Belém"



Guajará said:


> jornal O Liberal 04/11/2012 caderno atualidades 09.




*TV report on BRT construction "47% of works completed"*



Construction pictures



Macos Farias said:


> Algumas chapas da obra do BRT. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.projetobrtbelem.com.br/galeria/pg/1



Official website



Guajará said:


> *Obras do BRT agora tem web site para acompanhar o andamento das obras e todas as informações do seu funcionamento:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.projetobrtbelem.com.br/


----------



## mopc

*Feira de Santana BRT* - newly revealed proposal for BRT in the mid-sized city in Bahia state. Pretty soon I will have to create a "minor BRTs in Brazil" heading for this thread. 



paulomedford said:


> Feira de Santana, Bahia: projeto BRT é aceito e será implantando a partir de janeiro de 2013.
> 
> O projeto de transporte coletivo BRT (Bus Rapid Transit), também denominado Via Exclusiva para Ônibus, já foi acatado pelo Ministério das Cidades e será implantado a partir de janeiro de 2013 em Feira de Santana, já funciona na cidade o sistema integrado de transporte que conta com terminais de transbordo, ônibus articulado e faixas exclusiva para ônibus, a segunda fase do projeto será a implantação do BRT, A proposta do Governo Municipal é disponibilizar um sistema de transporte mais moderno, com ônibus rápido e biarticulado dotados de ar condicionado e internet.
> 
> Segundo o secretário municipal de Planejamento, José Marcone de Souza, o projeto consiste na implantação de duas linhas exclusivas de transporte coletivo nas avenidas Getúlio Vargas e João Durval Carneiro, cortando a avenida Eduardo Fróes da Mota (Anel de Contorno).
> 
> “O BRT é um sistema de ônibus de alta capacidade que provê um serviço rápido, confortável, eficiente e de qualidade. O novo sistema controla eletronicamente o tempo de cada estação, com o uso de ônibus modernos ,articulados e biarticulado”, explica o secretário de Planejamento.
> 
> Ele acrescenta que inicialmente foi encaminhado o projeto da proposta para o Ministério das Cidades e, depois disso, o projeto construtivo. Como o material foi encaminhado dentro do prazo, foi possível que o Governo Federal o acatasse. A iniciativa representa um investimento total de R$ 94 milhões.
> 
> Várias cidades do Brasil e do mundo como Curitiba, Goiânia, Bogotá, Porto Alegre, São Paulo e Rio de Janeiro adotaram o BRT como um meio de transporte público mais barato de construir do que um sistema de metropolitano (metrô), com capacidade de transporte de passageiros similar à de um sistema de veículo leve sobre trilhos (VLT). O primeiro BRT foi implantado em 1979, na cidade de Curitiba.
> 
> fontes: http://www.bomdiafeira.com.br/notic...aceito+e+será+implantando+a+partir+de+janeiro
> 
> NESSE VIDEO EXPLICA COM DETALHES A IMPLANTAÇÃO DO BRT EM FEIRA DE SANTANA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhxjaZfeerg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - forumer video



CEARENSE said:


> Mais um video, perceba a velocidade que o trem anda, achei que ele estava a uns 80km/h ou mais.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - video about Transoeste feeder buses



sharles38 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - forumer video of new CNF trains in the central line.



Davidsr377 said:


> E os chinas já transformaram a imagem da linha do centro.. reparem no intervalo melhor até do que o da Linha 2 do metrô. hehe, com o ERTMS imagens como essa devem ficar ainda mais comuns..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Retificado*


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - video of new CAF open-ganway train made in Brazil



DuoLEd said:


> Um jornal local gravou um vídeo do interior do TUE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte:
> http://jconlineblogs.ne10.uol.com.b...idade-e-principalmente-seguranca-tecnologica/


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - first stages of construction under way and video with an overview of the system



igor_carlos said:


> *VLT: Consórcio tira árvores dos canteiros da avenida do CPA​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O consórcio VLT Cuiabá, responsável pelas obras de implantação do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos na capital mato-grossense, começou, na manhã desta quarta-feira (14.11), a retirada das árvores nativas plantadas nos canteiros da avenida do CPA (Rubens de Mendonça). As árvores, retiradas cuidadosamente, estão sendo replantadas em trecho na avenida das Torres. No local, serão implantados os trilhos da linha CPA-Aeroporto do VLT.
> 
> Para a execução do trabalho de retirada das árvores, a Secopa determinou a interdição de parte da pista, no trecho que vai do quartel da 13ª Brigada de Infantaria Motorizada, até o Hospital do Câncer. Uma equipe ficou responsável pela sinalização fixando cones, placas e alerta manual para os motoristas.
> 
> Os transtornos estão apenas começando na avenida do CPA. Ainda este mês, a Secopa deve interditar parte da avenida do CPA, na altura do shopping Pantanal, onde deverá ser construído um viaduto e uma das estações do VLT. Justamente nesse ponto se concentra o maior fluxo de veículos da avenida.
> 
> *Confira o vídeo:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na semana retrasada, uma equipe trabalhou na retirada das árvores nativas, nas imediações do monumento a Ulisses Guimarães. Para realizar a interdição parcial daquele local, a Secopa só aguarda a definição das rotas alternativas, que ficou à cargo da Secretaria Municipal de Transportes Urbanos (SMTU). Quando isso ocorrer, dentro de alguns dias, as máquinas vão invadir a pista e os motoristas passarão a conviver com mais um transtorno que só deve terminar em 2014. No final, a população será compensada com grande melhoria no trânsito.
> 
> *Confira animação gráfica do VLT Cuiabano:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais informações sobre o VLT: http://www.acopadopantanal.com.br/?p=vltcuiaba
> 
> Fonte: Copa do Pantanal


----------



## mopc

*Manaus Bus* - new articulated bus serving the city



FernandoFuck said:


> *Ônibus articulado em Manaus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adriel Medeiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adriel Medeiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adriel Medeiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adriel Medeiros


----------



## Falubaz

^^ Is it a kind of BRT?


----------



## mopc

I believe it is merely an articulated vehicle operating in some high-demand lines on exclusive bus lanes, so it could be called a "proto-BRT", a type of service which is very common in Brazil, normally called "corredor de ônibus" (bus corridors). The lack of pre-paid boarding, however, disqualifies these bus corridors as true BRTs.


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - Great 42-minute brand new Discovery channel documentary about the system - must watch! (Portuguese only)


----------



## mopc

*Manaus Monorail* - CBTC train control system awarded to Thales



PetitCorbu said:


> *Brazil: Thales awarded Manaus monorail CBTC signalling contract
> 09 November 2012*
> 
> Located in the heart of the Amazon, the Manaus metro will be equipped with Thales’s driverless solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> São Paulo, November 9, 2012 - Thales has won its second signalling CBTC (Communications-Based Train Control) project in Brazil in less than a year for the Manaus monorail. The signalling contract was awarded to Thales by the Monotrilho Manaus Consortium, formed by CR Almeida, Mendes Junior, Serveng-Civilsan e Scomi.
> In the capital city of Amazonas, the 20 km monorail will be a fully automated driverless system using Thales’ world-leading SelTrac CBTC. Implementation will be done in two phases with partial completion planned for the FIFA World Cup in 2014.
> 
> “After Sao Paulo line 17, this is Thales’ second CBTC project in Brazil and we are delighted to experience this success in such a short time,” said Julien Rousselet, Thales Brazil Country Director. “Brazil is determined to use the best technology in the world to improve the mobility of its citizens and we are pleased that our SelTrac CBTC driverless system has again been selected.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SelTrac CBTC system will be supplied by Thales’s center-of-competence in Toronto, Canada, which pioneered the revolutionary technology 25 years ago, along with Thales’s fully-owned Brazilian subsidiary Omnisys. This organisation demonstrates Thales’s dedication to strengthening its local presence and capability in transportation in Brazil.
> 
> Thales’s CBTC technology has evolved over time and operators continue to benefit from low operating and maintenance costs, optimal life cycle costs and proven driverless technology while passengers get smoother travel. To date, Thales has applied CBTC signalling to 54 projects in 31 cities worldwide, moving 3 billion
> passengers per year.
> 
> http://www.thalesgroup.com/Press_Re...ded_Manaus_monorail_CBTC_signalling_contract/




Probing starts for construction



Green Eyes said:


> *Mapeamento do subsolo das áreas do monotrilho começa em Manaus*
> 
> Atividades tiveram início na noite da última terça (2) e vão durar 90 dias.
> Manaustrans garante que vias estudadas não terão tráfego comprometido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projeto de monotrilho para Manaus (Foto: Divulgação)
> 
> O início dos trabalhos de mapeamento do subsolo das Avenidas Constantino Nery e Torquato Tapajós tiveram início em Manaus na noite da última terça (2). O estudo será feito por técnicos responsáveis pelo consórcio que vai construir o monotrilho na capital amazonense e deve durar 90 dias.
> 
> O trecho a ser analisado será entre a Arena da Amazônia e o conjunto Santos Dumont, na Zona Centro-Oeste da capital amazonense. O trabalho será feito com a utilização do equipamento georadar, o qual serve para detectar objetos subterrâneos como, por exemplo, canos e tubulações.
> 
> De acordo com informações do Instituto Municipal de Engenharia e Fiscalização do Trânsito (Manaustrans), os trabalhos não irão interferir no trânsito da via.
> O monotrilho é projeto do Governo do Amazonas para melhorar a mobilidade urbana em Manaus e estava previsto para sair antes da Copa do Mundo de 2014, porém, as obras ainda não foram iniciadas a menos de dois anos para o início do Mundial.
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/am/amazonas/noticia/2012/10/mapeamento-do-subsolo-das-areas-do-monotrilho-comeca-em-manaus.html
> 
> 
> 
> Noticia, do dia 03/10. Como ninguém postou, segue agora.







Green Eyes said:


> *Monotrilho de Manaus deve sair da matriz da Copa, diz governador*
> 
> 
> A construção do monotrilho de Manaus deverá ser retirada da matriz de responsabilidades para a realização da Copa do Mundo de 2014 no Brasil, já que provavelmente não será concluída a tempo do torneio, disse nesta terça-feira o governador do Amazonas, Omar Aziz.
> 
> A matriz é uma série de ações que incluem obras em estádios, mobilidade urbana, portos, aeroportos e telecomunicações, com valor total estimado de 27,3 bilhões de reais.
> 
> "O monotrilho vai sair da matriz de responsabilidade da Copa", disse Aziz a jornalistas após reunir-se com a presidente Dilma Rousseff no Palácio do Planalto.
> 
> Ele não deu previsão para a conclusão da obra. "Eu espero que (seja) o mais rápido possível", afirmou.
> 
> Duas obras de mobilidade urbana já foram retiradas da matriz de responsabilidades, segundo o Ministério do Esporte: a construção de corredores de ônibus BRT (Bus Rapid Transport) em Salvador e a do veículo leve sobre trilhos (VLT) em Brasília.
> 
> As obras de mobilidade urbana são consideradas pelo governo um legado da Copa, mas algumas delas não deverão ficar prontas para o evento.
> 
> Em Manaus, serão disputadas quatro partidas do Mundial, todas na primeira fase do torneio. A Arena da Amazônia alcançou 45 por cento das obras em setembro, segundo o Ministério do Esporte.
> 
> O Brasil já recebeu duras críticas da Fifa pelo atraso nos preparativos para o Mundial. O secretário-geral da entidade, Jérôme Valcke, chegou a dizer em março que o país precisava de um "chute no traseiro" para acelerar as obras.
> 
> O dirigente, que está no país realizando nova inspeção de obras de estádios e infraestrutura, mostrou preocupação com a organização da Copa das Confederações, no ano que vem, em seis cidades, conforme planejado inicialmente, devido a atrasos nos trabalhos.
> 
> 
> http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/geral,monotrilho-de-manaus-deve-sair-da-matriz-da-copa-diz-governador,946368,0.htm


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail *- official technical specifications PDF

http://biblioteca.aeamesp.org.br/smns/18smtf120913t19.pdf


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - video on current customer services and public relations


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - winner of public tender is Vossloh, partnered with a Brazilian company. First of 22 trams is to be delivered in 18 months (May 2014). Last by April 2015. Each tram will be 2.65 meters wide, 44 meters long and full low floor. The system is expected to be operational sometime in the year 2014 in the 11km section from Barreiros Terminal to Port Terminal plus the 6km extension along Conselheiro Nébias Avenue to Valongo/City Center. 



Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Saiu o resultado definitivo.
> 
> *23/11/2012 - DOE publica nome do vencedor da licitação para fornecimento de Veículos Leves Sobre Trilhos na Baixada Santista*
> 
> 
> 
> _Foi publicado nesta sexta-feira (23/11) no Diário Oficial do Estado o despacho de homologação da Concorrência nº 004/2012 para o fornecimento de 22 Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos na Região Metropolitana da Baixada Santista. Os VLTs fazem parte do Sistema Integrado Metropolitano (SIM), empreendimento do governo do Estado que é gerenciado pela EMTU/SP, empresa vinculada à Secretaria dos Transportes Metropolitanos.
> 
> O ganhador foi o *CONSÓRCIO TREMVIA SANTOS, formado pelas empresas TRANS SISTEMAS DE TRANSPORTES S.A. e VOSSLOH ESPANÃ S.A*.
> O edital para a compra dos veículos é uma concorrência internacional publicada em 31/05. O primeiro veículo deve ser entregue em 18 meses (maio de 2014). A entrega de todos os trens deve ser concluída até abril de 2015. A previsão de custo total é de R$ 284,3 milhões.
> 
> As principais características dos VLTs, previstas no edital, são: 2,65m de largura por 44m de comprimento; capacidade para 400 usuários; velocidade média de 25km/h (a máxima é de 80km/h); ar condicionado e piso 100% baixo, facilitando a movimentação de usuários com dificuldade de locomoção.
> 
> A previsão é de que os veículos começarão a operar em 2014 no trecho de 11km entre Barreiros, em São Vicente, e o Terminal Porto, em Santos, além da extensão de 6km entre as Estações Conselheiro Nébias e Valongo, também em Santos._
> 
> Fonte: http://www.emtu.sp.gov.br/emtu/impr...-de-veiculos-leves-sobre-trilhos-na-baixa.fss


Alleged tram model:



> Então, os VLT's que rodarão em Santos serão como estes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...o-supply-bi-mode-tram-trains-to-chemnitz.html


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - article on features of system, especially on the post-boarding charging system




pmoretzs said:


> *Bonde do Porto do Rio não terá cobrador nem catraca
> Sistema europeu, só com fiscais, aposta em mudança de comportamento da população
> *
> POR Christina Nascimento
> 
> Rio - O Veículo Leve Sobre Trilho (VLT), que vai circular na cidade a partir de 2014, terá modelo europeu de cobrança de passagem.
> 
> Assim como acontece em países como Inglaterra, Alemanha e Suíça, o passageiro terá livre acesso ao transporte, porque não haverá cobrador ou catracas nos pontos de embarque e desembarque, nem nos trens. O usuário terá a responsabilidade de comprar o cartão em máquinas de venda e validá-lo dentro do vagão.
> 
> E a empresa que vencer a licitação para operar o sistema ainda vai definir se fiscais vão dar "incertas" nos passageiros ou se ficarão fixos nos trens para controlar quem comprou a passagem. O edital da concorrência pública deve ser publicado ainda este mês.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Arte: O Dia_
> 
> A aquisição do cartão poderá ser feita em todos os postos de venda do Bilhete Único, nas paradas do VLT, que terão máquinas de venda, ou ainda nos guichês das quatro estações do novo sistema, localizadas na Praça 15, Rodoviária, Central e Aeroporto Santos Dumont.
> 
> O assessor especial da presidência da Companhia de Desenvolvimento Urbano da Região do Porto do Rio de Janeiro (Cdurp), Alberto Silva, disse que há uma aposta na mudança de comportamento das pessoas.
> 
> “Sem ironia. Estamos fazendo essa aposta. Isso significa uma mudança cultural. A concessionária é que vai oferecer o modelo de fiscalização. Se vai colocar um fiscal em cada trem, se fará isso aleatoriamente ou se adotará detector de trambique, não sei”, disse.
> 
> Em Berlim, capital alemã, se o passageiro não comprar o tíquete ou circular no trem sem validá-lo e for flagrado, tem que desembolsar o equivalente a cerca de R$ 120 em multa.
> No Rio, no entanto, o valor ainda não foi definido e, segundo Silva, qualquer punição esbarrará na lei. Aqui, a empresa administradora do sistema só terá o poder de retirar o usuário ‘caloteiro’ do vagão.
> 
> “Quem pune é o Estado, a prefeitura, não a empresa. É preciso decidir como isso será feito no Rio”, disse Silva.
> 
> *Tarifa estimada em até R$ 4,40 com integração intermunicipal
> *
> A tarifa do VLT não foi estipulada, mas calcula-se que, com Bilhete Único, deverá custar entre R$ 3 e R$ 4,40. O cartão de integração intermunicipal terá que ser usado no prazo de duas horas. A distância média entre as paradas será de 400 metros.
> 
> Cada vagão comportará até 450 passageiros, e o tempo máximo de espera vai variar de 5 a 15 minutos. Serão comprados 32 bondinhos elétricos, que vão percorrer 30 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Túnel da Saúde: galeria com seis pistas, três em cada sentido, com o leito do VLT passando no meio | Foto: Divulgação_
> 
> No edital de licitação do VLT , está prevista a integração tarifária com os sistemas de transporte das barcas, SuperVia, metrô, ônibus municipal e metropolitano. Os trens terão acessibilidade e ar-condicionado em todos os vagões.
> 
> A previsão é de que primeira etapa de instalação seja concluída em 2014, com duas linhas em funcionamento: Vila de Mídia-Cinelândia via Praça Mauá e Central-Praça Mauá via Túnel da Providência. As outras quatro entrarão em operação até 2016.
> 
> Quem ganhar a licitação terá que adquirir os bondinhos e o trilhos. A implantação do novo meio de transporte tem custo avaliado em R$ 1,1 bilhão, sendo R$ 500 milhões federais, do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC) da Mobilidade, e o restante viabilizado por meio de uma PPP (Parceria Público-Privada).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Simulação do bonde passando pela Rua Sacadura Cabral | Foto: Divulgação / CDURP
> _
> *Túnel do VLT será entregue mês que vem*
> 
> No mês que vem, a expectativa é de que o túnel do VLT ao pé do Morro da Providência, do lado da Cidade do Samba, seja entregue. Cerca de 86% da obra de reforma já foram concluídos.
> 
> Por muitos anos, o local serviu de lixão para os moradores da região. Tanto que foi preciso fazer uma limpeza antes de os operários começarem a trabalhar. O túnel era usado pela rede ferroviária e foi desativado nos anos 80. A passagem será para VLT, mas terá uma faixa dedicada a pedestres. As duas primeiras linhas do bondinho vão passar por ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Desenho de uma das quatro estações fechadas do VLT | Foto: Divulgação_
> 
> Fonte: http://odia.ig.com.br/portal/rio/bonde-do-porto-do-rio-n%C3%A3o-ter%C3%A1-cobrador-nem-catraca-1.515488


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - pictures of Line 1 northern extension









































































*Complete Gallery by Tiago Costa*


Videos











*Video Gallery by Tiago Costa*


----------



## mopc

*São José dos Campos Light Rail *- São Paulo state, pop 636,000 - Light Rail project resurfaces after having been proposed as early as 2007. 



Ar-Nimruzîr said:


> São José dos Campos, com cerca de 637 mil habitantes (IBGE 2011), é a maior cidade do Vale do Paraíba, sede da região metropolitana homônima e a segunda maior cidade do interior do Estado de São Paulo. Desde os anos 70/80 cogita-se a implantação de algum transporte urbano sobre trilhos na cidade.
> 
> O atual projeto de VLT de São José dos Campos foi elaborado pelo IPPLAN, a pedido da Prefeitura Municipal da cidade. Na primeira fase, o sistema será constituído de 2 linhas e um loop central, num total de 25Km de trilhos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O financiamento da primeira etapa, de cerca R$ 1 bilhão, dar-se-á através do Governo Federal, via PAC 2 -- mobilidade de cidades médias. A primeira etapa deverá entrar em operação comercial entre 2017 e 2020.
> 
> A segunda etapa do projeto deverá contemplar 8 linhas, com 94Km de extensão e transportar cerca de meio milhão de passageiros por dia. A previsão é de que o projeto seja totalmente implementado até 2030.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O projeto prevê integração com o sistema de ônibus, com ciclovias e também com o futuro trem bala RJ-SP (TAV) e com a futura linha metropolitana da RMVP, a ser implantada pela CPTM.
> 
> 
> Concepção artística do VLT passando pela avenida Andrômeda, na zona sul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vídeo explicativo do projeto:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ oh great!!


----------



## arctic_carlos

Good news definitely! I hope they also decide to build a light rail network in Campinas, it's sad the city closed the one they already had...


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - forumer pics of Novo Hamburgo extension construction in final stages























































by AcesHigh and rebefw


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - New Brazilian CAF train being tested, amateur video



Gravataense said:


> Achei no Youtube, olha o novo trem dando uma voltinha!


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - Rotem trains at Belford Roxo branch



Davidsr377 said:


> Pois agora é oficial hehe
> 17:40 de hoje e olha quem passou subindo para Belford Roxo na altura da estação Praça da Bandeira.. 2005 002.
> O mistério continua, pois ainda não se sabe o porque da série 2005 ter demorado tanto para operar no Belford Roxo, levou *6 anos* pra isso acontecer. :nuts:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 coonstruction costs exceed 70% of original 
estimates (from R$ 5 billion to R$ 8 billion)



raffasoares said:


> Construção da Linha 4 do metrô custará 70% a mais do que o estimado inicialmente
> _Valor de R$ 8,5 bilhões supera o que a prefeitura está investindo na construção de quatro BRTs (cerca de R$ 6 bilhões). _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIO — A conta final do projeto para a construção dos cerca de 16 quilômetros da Linha 4 do metrô (Zona Sul-Barra) ficou em R$ 8,5 bilhões, 70% a mais do que os R$ 5 bilhões estimados inicialmente. O valor, que supera o que a prefeitura está investindo na construção de quatro BRTs (cerca de R$ 6 bilhões), foi divulgado pelo governo do estado na última sexta-feira, após mais de dois anos de estudos e análises de alternativas de trajetos e emprego de materiais. Do total, R$ 7,5 bilhões virão do tesouro estadual, da União e de financiamentos, e R$ 1 bilhão será bancado pelo consórcio Rio Barra, por meio da compra de material rodante, equipamentos de segurança e sinalização.
> Representantes do estado e do consórcio Rio Barra explicam que a elevação dos gastos ocorre porque o orçamento inicial utilizou como base um projeto conceitual. Outros fatores que impactaram o valor seriam a correção cambial e a escolha de soluções técnicas para tornar o sistema mais eficaz. Além disso, foi preciso providenciar a infraestrutura para uma futura expansão da Gávea rumo ao Centro, sem necessidade de parar na estação.
> O prazo para conclusão das obras físicas está mantido: dezembro de 2015. Mas as seis novas estações — Jardim Oceânico, São Conrado, Gávea, Antero de Quental, Praça Nossa Senhora da Paz e Jardim de Alah — só devem entrar em operação comercial em junho de 2016, ou seja, a apenas dois meses dos Jogos Olímpicos.
> Concessionárias vão remanejar redes
> A partir desta segunda-feira, concessionárias como Light, Cedae e CEG começam a remanejar equipamentos em áreas da Zona Sul por onde passará o metrô. Para isso, serão feitas escavações nos trechos interditados da Avenida Ataulfo de Paiva, entre a Rua General Venâncio Flores e a Avenida Bartolomeu Mitre, e entre as avenidas Afrânio de Melo Franco e Borges de Medeiros, no Leblon. Não há previsão de interrupção dos serviços pelas concessionárias.
> No planejamento das obras, 2013 será um ano estratégico para a ligação Zona Sul-Barra. Em junho do ano que vem, vence o prazo do consórcio para escolher a empresa que fabricará os 15 trens que vão operar o serviço na Linha 4. O consórcio Rio Barra, que fará a contratação, informou que está concluindo o detalhamento de especificações técnicas dos equipamentos. Ainda de acordo com o consórcio, a nova frota pode ser de um modelo diferente da que é empregada na Linha 1. Mas será compatível, para circular por toda a linha. Assim, o usuário poderá entrar no Jardim Oceânico e saltar na estação da Rua Uruguai, prevista para ser inaugurada no fim de 2013.
> As obras da Linha 4 do metrô exigirão investimentos pesados: apenas em 2013, o estado e o consórcio estimam gastar R$ 1,8 bilhão no projeto. O valor equivale a mais que o dobro dos R$ 800 milhões empregados até agora.
> Em janeiro do ano que vem, parte do estacionamento da PUC será interditada para a montagem do canteiro de obras da Estação Gávea. A primeira intervenção será a demolição do prédio da incubadora de empresas — que será reconstruído no próprio campus pelo consórcio.
> — A extinção das vagas da PUC será temporária. Ao fim da obra, a área será devolvida. No terreno, serão visíveis apenas túneis de ventilação da estação. Os acessos serão pela Rua Marquês de São Vicente — explicou Lúcio Silvestre, gerente de contratos do consórcio Rio-Barra.
> A Estação Gávea será a última a entrar em obras. Barra e São Conrado começaram a ser construídas em 2010. No mês passado, foram iniciadas as sondagens de solo para as estações da Zona Sul. O método empregado permite a construção das estações antes mesmo da ligação física entre elas, pelas escavações em rocha.
> Estação Gávea terá dois níveis
> Pelo projeto atual, a Estação Gávea foi concebida em dois níveis. Isso permitirá, no futuro, a construção de até dois novos ramais independentes até o Centro. O estado alega que a opção atual atendeu a um compromisso assumido com o Comitê Olímpico Internacional (COI).
> Também para o início de 2013 está prevista a chegada do tatuzão, fabricado na Alemanha. O equipamento, que fará escavações para interligar as novas estações na Zona Sul, chegará desmontado ao Porto do Rio, entre os dias 15 e 20 de janeiro. De lá, seguirá para oficinas na Leopoldina. A montagem final será feita entre abril e agosto do ano que vem, sob a Estação General Osório, em Ipanema.
> — O transporte das peças da Leopoldina até o canteiro da General Osório certamente terá que ser feito em horários noturnos, num esquema especial de trânsito que ainda será discutido com a CET-Rio — explicou Marcos Vidigal do Amaral, gerente do consórcio.
> Como o equipamento trabalhará debaixo da terra, não haverá necessidade de novas interdições na Zona Sul. Mas será preciso fechar duas estações após o carnaval, em datas a serem definidas. Cantagalo parará por 15 dias, enquanto General Osório ficará fechada por oito meses.
> Na Barra, o metrô vai operar integrado com o BRT Transoeste, que liga o bairro a Campo Grande e Santa Cruz. De responsabilidade da prefeitura, a expansão do Transoeste entre o Terminal Alvorada e o Jardim Oceânico, pela Avenida das Américas, está em fase de planejamento. A estimativa é que 300 mil usuários por dia sejam transportados com a nova linha.
> — Nos primeiros meses de 2016, vamos preparar a estação para receber o público, com a instalação de vários equipamentos, câmeras de segurança e sinalização para orientar os usuários. Em março, começam os testes de operação — disse Lúcio Silvestre. — Poderemos usar, por exemplo, sacos de areia nos trens para simular a circulação de passageiros. A operação comercial começa em junho de 2016. Antes disso, é possível até transportar alguns passageiros fora dos horários de pico para testes — acrescentou Silvestre.
> Estação terá proteção contra alta salinidade
> Na Barra, operários já trabalham na construção da futura estação do Jardim Oceânico num buraco aberto em pleno canteiro central da Avenida Armando Lombardi. As intervenções, que começaram há dois anos, incluíram o rebaixamento do lençol freático. Como o nível de salinidade na região é muito alto, o consórcio resolveu revestir a estação com um material especial, cuja durabilidade estimada é de 100 anos. O material é o mesmo empregado nas fundações do Ground Zero, no lugar onde ficava o Wolrd Trade Center, em Nova York.
> As obras nos acessos às estações ainda não começaram. O governo do estado tenta na Justiça a reintegração de terrenos de posseiros. São quatro prédios que interferem no projeto: um antiquário e uma empresa fornecedora de equipamentos esportivos, no sentido Barra, e um restaurante chinês e um imóvel vazio, na direção São Conrado. Das 64 casas da favela Vila União que estão no trajeto de uma ponte estaiada, proprietários de duas delas ainda brigam na Justiça.
> Sem depender de Tatuzão, as escavações do túnel do metrô no trecho entre a Barra e a Gávea seguem por duas frentes. Ao todo, já foram construídos 4,3 quilômetros de túneis entre a Barra e a Gávea. Na frente da Zona Sul, os operários já ultrapassaram a Pedra da Gávea e a previsão é que as duas frentes de obras se encontrem em outubro do ano que vem. No momento, 1.683 operários trabalham nas obras. Esse número deve chegar a 4.500 em 2013.
> 
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/constru...e-estimado-inicialmente-6906779#ixzz2DzAiBiHx
> © 1996 - 2012. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.




Official chart with estimated demand of Line 4



Edu Botti said:


>




Official Line 4 presentation video


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - presentation video



Paulo27 said:


> Vídeo sobre o VLT


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - forumer pictures of new trains in the system



Davidsr377 said:


> Algumas fotos que fiz ontem, dos CNRs/Salamandras que estão em operação..
> 
> Na estação Del Castilho, composição 4015-4016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A noite, composição 4015-4016 na estação Pavuna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4007-4008 fora de serviço na via A da estação Pavuna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe do degrau entre a plataforma e o piso de um dos carros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janelas trincadas no Trem número 1 (4001-4002).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Pavuna no final da noite, cerca de 80% da frota da linha 2 neste sábado, foi de Salamandras..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4015-4016 e 4007-4008 estacionados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E reparem só no contraste entre a frota de 1998 e o CNR (2011/2012)


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Suburban Rail* - train breaks down during inauguration of new rail bridge.



Will_NE said:


>



Overview of new rail bridge project:



Peixoto said:


> Notei hoje que a Nova Ponte São João já está com todos os módulos montados.
> 
> Segue o projeto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acho que em breve os trens voltarão a funcionar normalmente, percorrendo todo o trecho.





Bonus: Overview of system history. The system consists of one line, operated by the City Hall. It is now nearly irrelevant as a mass transit system given its age and poor state of maintenance.



Will_NE said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Santa Teresa Tramway* - prototype of new tram will be revealed Februrary 2013. The system operated from the early 20th century until an accident that killed 8 people in 2011 shut down the system for renovation. 



MicBrazil said:


> Empregados da empresa T-Trans retiram a carcaça de um bonde da oficina localizada em Santa Teresa
> Foto: Tânia Rêgo/Agência Brasil
> 
> Isabela Vieira
> 
> Comentar 0
> 
> O novo modelo de bonde que voltara às ruas de Santa Teresa, no Rio de Janeiro, será conhecido em fevereiro. Em cerca de dois meses, o protótipo dos 14 bondes será apresentado pela empresa T-Trans aos órgãos responsáveis pela preservação das características originais do bondinho, como o Instituto do Patrimônio Histórico Artístico Nacional (Iphan).
> 
> A informação é do presidente da Companhia Estadual de Engenharia de Transporte e Logística (Central), Eduardo Macedo, que é o responsável pela revitalização do sistema de bondes, feita pela empresa que ganhou a licitação. A previsão é que as primeiras unidades sejam entregues em 2014, quando os trilhos e toda a rede aérea no bairro tiver sido substituída.
> 
> O projeto de reforma dos bondinhos é questionado pela Associação de Moradores e Amigos de Santa Teresa (Amast). A polêmica é a descaracterização dos veículos, que por mais de um século transportaram turistas e moradores. Os novos bondes terão capacidade de transportar metade dos passageiros que os antigos transportavam, com a inclusão de uma placa de policarbonato para impedir que pessoas viajem no estribo.
> 
> 'A proteção que vamos incluir é por uma questão de segurança, uma camada de policarbonato translúcido, com estribo retrátil (para embarque e desembarque), mas que não afeta em nada o layout', afirmou Macedo, ao citar o acidente em que um turista viajando no estribo, caiu dos Arcos da Lapa e morreu. Nos últimos dez anos, no entanto, segundo a Amast, este é o único acidente do tipo e poderia ter sido evitado com a recuperação do gradil nos arcos.
> 
> Com o fim do estribo fixo, entra um corredor para facilitar a locomoção dos passageiros dentro do bonde, o que representará a redução de 40 para 24 lugares. Com isso, a Amast avalia que o veículo perde o caráter de transporte público de massa, para atender a população em deslocamentos cotidianos, porque as vagas serão insuficientes diante da demanda.
> 
> 'Bondinho com policarbonato em volta, estribo reversível, porta na frente, porta atrás, corredor no meio e capacidade reduzida é bondinho descaracterizado', afirmou o diretor de Transporte da Amast, Jacques Schwarzstein. Ele desconfia que o bonde será turístico.
> 
> Para não criar obstáculos à modernização do sistema e 'em prol da segurança', o Iphan não incluiu trilhos ou carros no tombamento do trajeto do bonde. O tombamento do órgão estadual, o Instituto Estadual do Patrimônio Estadual (Inepac), que também precisa aprovar o protótipo da T-Trans, protegeu de alterações todo o sistema, inclusive as oficinas.
> 
> Outra preocupação é com a funcionalidade do bonde. A T-Trans, que fez a reforma dos bondes em 2005, entregou modelos que ficaram conhecidos como Frankestein, por não se adaptarem às ladeiras de Santa Teresa e travarem nas curvas. Os carros ganharam modernização na parte elétrica, mas em contrapartida ficaram mais baixos e com dificuldade de deslizar sobre os trilhos.
> 
> O bairro está sem os bondes desde agosto de 2011, quando um acidente matou seis pessoas e deixou 50 feridas. Os ônibus fazem o serviço de transporte público, mas são constantemente alvo de reclamações. Em novembro, um deles bateu próximo ao local do acidente do bonde.
> 
> http://noticias.terra.com.br/brasil...b9646d44edcbb310VgnCLD2000000dc6eb0aRCRD.html


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Highlights* - for December 2012 - from the main thread. 

*Overview of World Cup 2014 projects* in São Paulo featuring the metro system






Picture of São Paulo's World Cup stadium under construction next to Itaquera station (lines 3 and 11)












*Line 6* - first renders of future stations emerge. Line 6 is expected to start construction late 2013 or 2014, and its first section between Brasilandia and São Joaquim may open around 2018. Evetually the project foresees the line with over 30 stations, making it the longest in the system



Marcio Staffa said:


> Linha 6 do Metrô de São Paulo
> 
> Descrição: Projeto Básico Estação Vila Cardoso, Itaberaba, Santa Marina, Água Branca e Pompéia.
> 
> http://www.fernandes.arq.br/#/projects/linha-6-do-metro-de-sao-paulo



*Line 5 advances* - Santa Cruz stations gains depth



















Future CAF train for Line 5 revealed:




















*Line 17 monorail* proceeds:




























*Line 15 monorail* too





























New trolleybuses


----------



## Gadiri

mopc said:


> *Curitiba BRT (RIT)* - CNN video on the system (from 2010)


Curtiba BRT was the 1st in the world. Are they going to change station and offer a better accessibility to diseabeld people ?



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - forumers visit


Those are SSC Brazil forumers ?



mopc said:


> *This thread is #1 on Google "urban transport in Brazil" *
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Congratulations, nice job. kay:


----------



## mopc

Gadiri said:


> Curtiba BRT was the 1st in the world. Are they going to change station and offer a better accessibility to diseabeld people ?


This design already includes accessibility features: on the other side this platform features an elevator:






















> Those are SSC Brazil forumers ?


Yes, the Rio de Janeiro subgroup



> Congratulations, nice job. kay:


Thank you


----------



## mopc

*Manaus Monorail* - more renders of proposed future stations. Works may start this year (2013) but it's not a certainty.



Manauaras said:


> Renderes Monotrilho Manaus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fiscalizacopa2014.tce.am.gov.br/


*Full Basic Project*


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro* - official video updates for the 4 lines under construction 


Line 4







Line 5







Line 15







Line 17


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRTs* - construction pictures



Yang Xangai said:


> Moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As do aeroporto não colocarei.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Aerial Tramways* - Complexo do Alemão Aerial Tramway, connected to suburban rail station (transfer R$ 1,00 = US$ 0.50). This is actual public transportation, not a separate attraction.























































original thread


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - thumbnail index of every station



Igor Munarim said:


> Ramal de Campo Grande
> 
> 
> 
> Ramal de Santa Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> Ramal de Japeri
> 
> 
> 
> Ramal de Paracambi
> 
> 
> 
> Ramal de Belford Roxo
> 
> 
> 
> Ramal de Saracuruna
> 
> 
> 
> Ramal de Vila Inhomirim





Igor Munarim said:


> *Créditos*
> 
> Header: André Vasconcellos
> Mapa: Felipe Golfeto
> Thumbnails: André Vasconcellos


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - pictures from the official thread


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - pictures of the last two underground stations of South Line remaining to open 



Will_NE said:


> *Estação José de Alencar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fonte: Facebook do Metrô de Fortaleza (https://www.facebook.com/MetrodeFortaleza)*​






Will_NE said:


> *Estação Chico da Silva*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fonte: Facebook do Metrô de Fortaleza (https://www.facebook.com/MetrodeFortaleza)*​


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - interior design of trams defined



gabsoares_ said:


> *Secopa aprova projeto de design interior; veja as fotos*
> 
> *Ao todo, 40 carros de quatro vagões cada serão operados na Grande Cuiabá*
> 
> A Secretaria Extraordinária da Copa do Mundo (Secopa) e o Consórcio VLT Cuiabá já decidiram todos os detalhes do design interior do novo modal de transporte, que será implantado em Cuiabá e Várzea Grande, com vistas à Copa do Mundo de 2014.
> 
> O projeto, ao qual o *MidiaNews* teve acesso com exclusividade, incluiu detalhes como as cores, tecidos e texturas aprovadas pela pasta para serem usadas no interior de todos os vagões do VLT.
> 
> Ao todo, a Secopa já licitou 40 carros, formados por sete vagões cada um. Os veículos estão sendo construídos na Espanha, pela CAF Brasil Indústria e Comércio, empresa que integra o Consórcio VLT Cuiabá (Confira a íntegra do projeto de design anexo, em pdf).
> 
> *Operação*
> 
> Cada vagão do VLT terá capacidade máxima de passageiros de 400 pessoas. A velocidade de operação do veículo será de aproximadamente 60 km/h.
> 
> Ao longo dos 22,2 km de trajeto do VLT, serão instalados três terminais de integração e 33 estações, que terão uma distância média de 500 a 600 metros entre um ponto e outro.
> 
> Os terminais terão estacionamento para veículos e bicicletas, ampliando o potencial de mobilidade urbana na Capital e em Várzea Grande. O projeto prevê ainda que todos os critérios de acessibilidade serão contemplados na execução das obras.
> 
> O sistema de bilhetagem implantando deverá ser compatível e integrado aos sistemas de arrecadação utilizados nos transportes públicos de Cuiabá e Várzea Grande, hoje em operação apenas nos ônibus (bilhetes, cartões, máquinas de venda e validadores).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.midianews.com.br/conteudo.php?sid=14&cid=146419



Video



CUIABA2014 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca BRT-exclusive bridge under construction



xrtn2 said:


> bY MARIOLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponto de visada do teodolito é a torre d'água


----------



## mopc

*Recife Light Rail* - pics and videos



Paulo Magalhães said:


> *Manobra de desacoplamento.*


----------



## Highcliff

some pics about salvador commuter rail by rekarte....


Rekarte said:


> The Train Line​


----------



## mopc

*Recife Light Rail* - video



Timbu said:


> Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kCrBt7W4sQc


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro* - _VIDEO _south line to be completed on second quarter of this year (2013)

http://globotv.globo.com/tv-verdes-...ano-de-acordo-com-o-governo-do-ceara/2357753/


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - Vossloh to build 22 trams for the system, whose construction will start this year.



Leandrinhooo said:


> *Vossloh wins €90 million tram contract in Brazil*
> 
> 22 Tramlinks to be delivered in 2014 and 2015
> Contract won by a consortium with Brazil’s T'TRANS
> 
> The São Paulo Metropolitan Urban Transport Company (STM/EMTU) has selected a consortium comprising Vossloh Rail Vehicles and the Brazilian producer T'TRANS to supply 22 new *Tramlinks V4*. The vehicles are to be delivered in 2014 and 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bi-directional trams will be designed entirely at Vossloh Rail Vehicles' plant in Valencia and manufactured in consortium with T'TRANS. The vehicles have a capacity for 400 passengers and can be operated at a speed of up to 70 km/h. The Vossloh Tramlink is a modular high-performance vehicle offering advanced technology for superior ride dynamics and optimum passenger comfort and safety.
> 
> Werdohl, December 13, 2012
> 
> Link: http://www.vossloh.com/en/press/press_releases/press_release_details_5441.html


PDF with tram specifications



Likely livery:


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - 3rd new train completed in São Paulo



Julio CAF said:


> Ficou pronto aqui em São Paulo, o terceiro trem novo para o Metrô de Recife, que deve servir o estádio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Denis Castro.


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - extension to Novo Hamburgo to open only in August (2013)



Ramos said:


> *Desapropriações abrem caminho para o trem no Centro*
> _Quatro empresas já mudaram de endereço_
> 
> _Diário de Canoas, 3 de janeiro de 2013 - Camila Hugentobler_
> 
> Novo Hamburgo - Com a expansão das obras da Trensurb no Centro de Novo Hamburgo, e a construção dos terminais em frente ao Bourbon Shopping, a quadra ao lado do empreendimento comercial será toda desapropriada, exceto o prédio residencial, segundo o coordenador geral das obras de expansão do trem, Lino Fantuzzi. De acordo com ele, o contato com todos os proprietários dos imóveis já foi feito e o valor do pagamento aos mesmos já está acertado. “Alguns nos pediram um prazo maior para a desocupação, pois estão na busca de um novo local para o atendimento dos clientes”, complementa. A solicitação, porém, não afetará as obras de expansão no local. Conforme Fantuzzi, a área usada para a expansão do trem também será aproveitada comercialmente pela Trensurb, além de abrigar, futuramente, um estacionamento e um terminal de ônibus. “Mas isso não tem implicação imediata e buscamos um consenso nos prazos”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FENAC station, january 2013_
> 
> *Desocupações*
> 
> Dos prédios comerciais envolvidos na desapropriação, o posto de gasolina na Avenida Nações Unidas foi o primeiro a encerrar as atividades, seguido do estacionamento e loja de calçados. Segundo informa a assessoria de comunicação do McDonalds, o restaurante também já encerrou suas operações no endereço atual. A empresa estuda, ainda, um novo ponto para o atendimento
> dos clientes. A Caixa Econômica Federal, a loja de música e a loja de armas localizadas na quadra já concordaram com a desocupação, porém, ainda estão operando no mesmo endereç prazo para desocupação, que seria em meados de janeiro, será postergado pela Trensurb.
> http://www.diariodecanoas.com.br/no...coes-abrem-caminho-para-o-trem-no-centro.html
> 
> 
> *Mais atraso: Trensurb no centro de Novo Hamburgo, só em agosto*
> _
> Portal Novo Hamburgo.org ,publicado 04/01/2013 às 15:39 - Atualizado em 04/01/2013 às 15:39 _
> 
> _Data definida no ano passado para início das operações, já atrasada, era fevereiro deste ano. Estimativa da empresa é de que a venda de bilhetes possa começar no segundo semestre.
> 
> Da Redação [email protected] (Siga no Twitter)_
> 
> O trem no centro de Novo Hamburgo, sonho antigo do município, deveria ter se tornado realidade em setembro de 2012. Não aconteceu, e o início da operação não deve ocorrer antes de agosto.
> 
> No ano passado, a data definida ficou para fevereiro, mas a Trensurb já prevê operários na cidade até o oitavo mês do ano: ou seja, 11 meses de atraso. A estimativa é de que a venda de bilhetes possa começar no segundo semestre.
> 
> O aumento do prazo significa aumento de preços. O custo do empreendimento, com a atualização desse mês de janeiro e incluindo obras separadas com a remoção de famílias, chega a R$ 953 milhões.
> 
> Os primeiros operários chegaram ao canteiro no início de 2009. O atraso, de acordo com a Trensurb, aconteceu devido a mudanças no projeto ocorridas com a obra em andamento. A última alteração, com consequente mudança no prazo para agosto, foi a necessidade de instalação de um novo Centro de Controle Operacional.
> 
> Entre as mudanças no projeto estão também a construção da estação Industrial, que no projeto teria apenas as fundações concluídas, o alargamento da calha do arroio Luiz Rau em Novo Hamburgo, e obras viárias em São Leopoldo.
> 
> *Preço da obra passou de R$ 323 milhões para R$ 886 milhões*
> 
> Desde 2001, quando a obra foi licitada, o preço dela é corrigido a cada início de ano. Há 12 anos o valor previsto para a obra no acordo com a construtora era de R$ 323 milhões. Hoje, esse valor é de R$ 886 milhões.
> 
> De acordo com a Trensurb, apenas 24,82% desse valor vem de acréscimos na construção, com a ampliação do projeto. Todo o restante é decorrente de correções devido ao tempo transcorrido entre a elaboração do contrato e o final da obra.
> 
> “Essa correção está prevista em lei, e consta no contrato”, justifica o coordenador das obras de expansão da Trensurb, Lino Fantuzzi. “Sempre que um novo ano de contrato é iniciado, os valores são revistos. Tanto que nos primeiros, em que o contrato foi discutido com o Tribunal de Contas, o preço aumentou sem obras.”
> 
> Informações de Zero Hora
> http://novohamburgo.org/site/destaq...surb-no-centro-de-novo-hamburgo-so-em-agosto/
> 
> 
> *Trensurb adia final das obras de expansão para Novo Hamburgo em 6 meses*
> _Prazo anterior de entrega estava previsto para 28 de fevereiro_
> _
> Diário de Canoas - 03/01/2013 20h19
> Atualizado em 04/01/2013 07h24_
> 
> _Com informações de Camila Hugentobler_
> 
> Novo Hamburgo - A chegada definitiva do trem a Novo Hamburgo terá que ser adiada em mais seis meses. O prazo anterior de entrega das obras estava marcado para o dia 28 de fevereiro, mas devido a uma limitação técnica, os trabalhos somente devem ser finalizados até o dia 28 de agosto.
> 
> Segundo o coordenador geral das obras de expansão do Trensurb, Lino Fantuzzi, inicialmente estava previsto uma ampliação do Centro de Controle Operacional (CCO), que fica sediado no prédio da Trensurb, em Porto Alegre. No entanto, a expansão do sistema, por ser muito defasado, segundo Fantuzzi, foi inviabilizada técnicamente. Para contornar o entrave, se decidiu substituir o controle operacional por um mais moderno, no valor de R$ 12 milhões. O Consórcio Nova Via, para executar o trabalho, teve um aditivo contratual de prazo e valor, que foi publicado em dezembro.
> 
> *Sobre a obra*
> 
> São 9,3 quilômetros em elevado, cinco estações – Rio dos Sinos (São Leopoldo), Santo Afonso, Industrial, Fenac e Novo Hamburgo, (Novo Hamburgo). No futuro, o percurso total será percorrido em 55 minutos. Atualmente, o novo trecho está em operação entre São Leopoldo e Santo Afonso.
> 
> O Investimento estimado inicialmente é de R$ 938,2 milhões, com recursos do governo federal, e contratação direta de 1,2 mil trabalhadores para execução da obra e outros 3 mil empregados indiretos. A execução das obras está a cargo do Consórcio Nova Via – empresas Norberto Odebrecht, Andrade Gutierrez, Toniolo/Busnello e T'Trans.
> http://www.diariodecanoas.com.br/tr...e-expansao-para-novo-hamburgo-em-6-meses.html


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - CFR train derails near central station










Amateur video


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - remaining stations under construction



Will_NE said:


> *Estação Padre Cícero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Juscelino Kubitscheck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/MetrodeFortaleza*​


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Tunneling machines to start arriving in May (2013) for the new fully underground East Line.



fsaulop said:


> *Linha leste do metrô
> Parte das tuneladoras chega no mês de maio*
> 
> _As tuneladoras levarão dois meses para serem montadas. Já as obras da linha leste do metrô de Fortaleza, sete anos_
> 
> Ainda sem data definida para começar a operar comercialmente a Linha Sul do metrô de Fortaleza, o governo do Estado anuncia para o dia 27 de maio próximo, a chegada das peças das duas primeiras tuneladoras, de um total de quatro, que irão escavar os túneis para passagem do metrô da linha Leste. A data foi confirmada ontem, pelo secretário Estadual de Infraestrutura (Seinfra), Adail Fontenele, que esteve em Brasília, finalizando no Ministério das Cidades, as pendências para lançamento do edital de licitação da obra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Também conhecidas como ´tatuzões´, as máquinas foram adquiridas ao preço de R$ 128 milhões por meio de licitação pública FOTO: DIVULGAÇÃO*_
> 
> "Essa é a data (27 de maio) em que está acertada a chegada de duas tuneladoras, que levarão dois meses para serem montadas", confirmou Fontenele. Também conhecidas como "tatuzões", as máquinas do tipo EPB (Earth Pressured Ballanced), foram adquiridas ao preço de R$ 128,2 milhões, - por meio de licitação pública -, da empresa americana Robbins , a quem caberá também fazer a montagem dos equipamentos.
> 
> *Sete anos*
> 
> Segundo o secretário, a partir do início da conclusão do processo licitatório, ainda sem data para ser lançado, as obras de construção deverão levar até sete anos para serem concluídas. "Essa é uma obra que Fortaleza vai assistir nos próximos seis ou sete anos", sinalizou Fontenele.
> 
> Conforme disse, duas partes dos recursos já estariam asseguradas, sendo R$ 1 bilhão, do Orçamento Geral da União (OGU), R$ 1 bilhão financiado ao governo do Estado do Ceará e R$ 1,5 bilhão, a ser contratado por meio de Parceria Público Privada (PPP), totalizando R$ 3,5 bilhões. "A reunião vai servir para acertar as etapas finais das exigências do Ministério (das Cidades), para liberação dos recursos", explicou o secretário, antes de embarcar para Brasília.
> 
> Fontenele informou também que o estudo para celebração da PPP está sendo concluído e que será entregue em março próximo. O projeto executivo da obra está pronto. "Assim que for liberado pelo Ministério das Cidades, faremos a licitação". O projeto prevê a construção de 12 estações, a partir da integração com a estação central Chico da Silva, seguindo-se as estação da Igreja da Sé, Luiza Távora, Colégio Militar, Nunes Valente, Leonardo Mota, Papicu, HGF, Cidade 2.000, Bárbara de Alencar, CEC e Edson Queiroz, no Fórum Clóvis Beviláqua. "São treze quilômetros de obras totalmente subterrânea, sob a avenida Santos Dumont", explicou o secretário, ao admitir que as obras irão causar muitos transtornos à população, mas que, no futuro próximo, consolidarão o sistema metroviário de Fortaleza.
> *
> CARLOS EUGÊNIO
> REPÓRTER*
> 
> http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/materia.asp?codigo=1229253


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca viaduct time lapse



xrtn2 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte Metro (MetroMinas)* - amateur video José Cândido station


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Transurb)* - Two companies present proposals for Line 2



rock'n'roll.bruno said:


> *Duas empresas apresentam projeto para o metrô de Porto Alegre*
> _Linha subterrânea é a principal obra de mobilidade prevista para a cidade nos próximos anos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orto Alegre quer saber como será o metrô que ligará o Centro à Zona Norte. E, mesmo com o prazo para apresentação de projetos adiado de 10 de janeiro para esta quinta-feira, chegaram à prefeitura apenas duas propostas das cinco esperadas.
> 
> Os projetos e estudos técnicos serão agora estudados pela prefeitura e, segundo o prefeito José Fortunati, caso estejam de acordo com o prosposto, em 60 dias os portoalegrenses terão uma avaliação e a apresentação do projeto final. A princípio o cronograma de início das obras se mantém inalterado (entre julho e setembro), mas também dependerá da avaliação.
> 
> A seleção do vencedor será realizada por um grupo técnico composto por representantes das secretarias municipais de gestão (SMGes), da Fazenda (SMF), Empresa Pública de Transporte e Circulação (EPTC) e da Procuradoria-Geral do Município (PGM).
> 
> As empresas apresentararam projetos que incluem tipo de trem, concepção das estações, forma de escavação dos túneis, esquema de integrações com outros meios de transporte, bilhetagem eletrônica e urbanização da área ao longo do trajeto de 14,88 quilômetros, incluindo paisagismo e ciclovias.
> 
> Fonte: http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/rs/g...eto-para-o-metro-de-porto-alegre-4037618.html


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 2 forumer pictures



MatheusSuperViaTrens said:


> Mudando de Assunto Rápido.
> 
> Segue Algumas Fotos Na Linha 2
> 
> 1-CNR com destino a Pavuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-Alstom Estacionado Na Plataforma Sentido Botafogo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-Aguardando....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-Esse Maldito sinal Me fez ficar Parado Por 10 Minutos Na Pavuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-Geral No CNR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-Um Milagre Peguei a Plataforma Vazia de Botafogo Em Plena Sexta Feira as 13:30 e porque na verdade Todo Mundo Tinha entrado no Trem kkkk


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransOeste pictures


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - forumer pictures and videos of new northern extension of Line 1 and older sections. By Tiago Costa.



Tiago Costa said:


> Pessoal, demorei, mas finalmente trago a vocês fotos que eu tirei no dia 17/11/2012 do Trensurb. Depois posto mais fotos que tirei.
> 
> 
> 
> 13 - Plataforma de desembarque da Estação Santo Afonso, atual terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 - Via permanente novinha, muito bem construída. É possível também reparar nos sinais dos circuitos de via. Sinalização excelente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 - Trem manobrando (Novo Hamburgo ao fundo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 - Piso térreo da Estação Santo Afonso, onde fica o acesso à estação e a linha de bloqueios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 - Uma das campanhas institucionais, muito boa. #etiquetaurbana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39 -






Tiago Costa said:


> Alguns vídeos que eu fiz:


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Light Rail *- Light rail line 25% complete



ruifo said:


> http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/no...-obras-do-vlt-parangaba-mucuripe-em-fortaleza
> 
> 15/02/2013 - 10:49
> 
> *OBRAS DO VLT DE FORTALEZA CHEGAM A 25% DE CONCLUSÃO*
> 
> *A linha passará por 22 bairros da capital cearense. Estimativa é de que as obras sejam concluídas em dezembro de 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As obras do VLT Parangaba-Mucuripe - que ligará o bairro de Parangaba à orla da cidade de Fortaleza, passando por 22 bairros - estão 25% concluídas. As informações são do Governo do Estado do Ceará. A obra é uma das principais intervenções na capital cearense para a Copa do Mundo da FIFA 2014.
> 
> O novo modal de transporte vai operar em via dupla e fará conexão ferroviária de 12,7 km entre a Estação Parangaba e o bairro Mucuripe, sendo 11,3 km em superfície e 1,5 km em elevado. A estimativa é de que cerca de 100 mil pessoas sejam beneficiadas por dia.
> 
> O projeto prevê a construção de três tipos de estação: uma elevada em Parangaba, que fará integração com a Linha Sul do Metrô de Fortaleza e o terminal de ônibus do Sistema Integrado de Fortaleza; a Estação elevada do Papicu, que fará a integração com a Linha Leste do Metrô e o terminal de ônibus; e outro tipo de padronização para as outras oito estações (Montese, Vila União, Rodoviária, São João do Tauape, Pontes Vieira, Antônio Sales, Mucuripe e Iate Clube).
> 
> A previsão de entrega do VLT é para dezembro de 2013. Até o final de fevereiro, mais 220 pessoas devem ser contratadas para as obras de construção do ramal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confira detalhes das intervenções:
> 
> » *Estação Parangaba*: está em fase de execução do escoramento dos pilares e vai ficar pronta até agosto de 2013.
> 
> » *Elevado de Parangaba*: terá quase um quilômetro de extensão e vai contar com 52 vigas de concreto armado, sendo que 39 delas já estão prontas.
> 
> » *Estação Montese*: a obra será feita entre as ruas Equador e Antônio Fiúza. Atualmente estão sendo realizados os estudos para soluções de tráfego no local.
> 
> » *Estação Borges de Melo*: no trecho será construído um túnel e a Avenida Borges de Melo passará por baixo da linha férrea.
> 
> » *Elevado da Aguanambi*: quando pronto, terá cerca de 500 metros de extensão.
> 
> Outras obras em andamento: estação Pontes Vieira, Viaduto Pontes Vieira, Viaduto Dom Luís, Estação Papicu, muro de arrimo da Via Expressa e Estação Mucuripe.
> 
> As obras foram visitadas nesta quinta (14.02) pelos secretários de estado de Infraestrutura, Adail Fontenele, e da Copa, Ferruccio Feitosa.
> 
> _*Fonte: Governo do Ceará*_
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.pge.ce.gov.br/site/images/imagens_noticias/mapa linhas.jpg


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca exclusive viaduct



morioli said:


> Ponte *Transcarioca Etapa 2*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primeiro ponto de ancoragem em terra firme.









Renders




























*source*



TransOeste videos


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRT *- pictures and videos












































xrtn2 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRT* - more pics cross-posted from the official thread



xrtn2 said:


> Douglas Eduardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas Eduardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas Eduardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas Eduardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas Eduardo


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba BRT* - cross posted from official thread



xrtn2 said:


> 2013 pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Linha Verde BRT Curitiba, Est Marechal Floriano by mariordo59, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Linha Verde BRT Curitiba, Est Marechal Floriano by mariordo59, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Linha Verde BRT Curitiba, Est Marechal Floriano by mariordo59, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Linha Verde BRT Curitiba, Est Marechal Floriano by mariordo59, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Linha Verde BRT Curitiba, Est Marechal Floriano by mariordo59, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Linha Verde BRT Curitiba, Est Marechal Floriano by mariordo59, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Benfica station access. The two remaining Line 1 undergroud stations will open in a few months.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - forumer pictures



ViajanteFLA!!!!!! said:


> Algumas fotos dos TUEs
> 
> 1-Engenho Novo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7-São Cristóvão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-Chuva e Sol no Engenho Novo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-Japeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-Bonsucesso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11-D.Pedro II (Central do Brasil)


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - rush hour at Jaboatão station


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Line 1 final works to be resumed in a few months, metro to start trials still this year (2013), second phase of Line 1 to be operational 36 months after construction starts (still in 2013, the text says). Line 2 will start construction this year as well, as a surface line.



rodrigossa said:


> *Novas obras do metrô devem começar no segundo semestre deste ano*
> 
> O prazo para implementação, de acordo com a Sedur, de 36 meses, incluindo a Linha 1 até Pirajá com entregas parciais ao longo deste prazo.
> 
> A longa história do metrô de Salvador pode ganhar mais um capítulo neste ano. O primeiro trecho da Linha 1 (Estação da Lapa-Estação Acesso Norte/Rótula do Abacaxi), que já está com trilhos prontos e as estações equipadas para começar a funcionar, está sendo alvo de uma negociação, segundo a Assessoria Geral de Comunicação (AGECOM), entre a Prefeitura, responsável pelo trecho, e o Governo do Estado, para a transferência de sua gestão para a esfera estadual.
> 
> Como parte das negociações do metrô, também está sendo negociada a administração das estações de transbordo de Salvador, sob responsabilidade da esfera municipal. Ainda não há definição se a administração das estações continuará com a Prefeitura ou passará a ser de responsabilidade do Estado, mas há possibilidade de que algumas das estações tenham a administração transferida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Já o segundo trecho da Linha 1 (Estação Acesso Norte-Estação Pirajá) e a Linha 2, que vai Bonocô, em Salvador, a Lauro de Freitas, atravessando a Paralela, possuem um prazo para o início das obras. De acordo com a Secretaria de Desenvolvimento Urbano da Bahia (Sedur), a previsão é de que as obras comecem no segundo semestre desse ano, com prazo de implementação de 36 meses, incluindo a Linha 1 até Pirajá com entregas parciais ao longo deste prazo. As obras serão feitas através de Parceria Público-Privada (PPP).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ou seja, a Linha 2 do metrô, idealizada para dar suporte à mobilidade urbana nos futuros eventos esportivos em Salvador, especialmente a Copa do Mundo 2014, só deve ficar pronta depois do mundial. Ela terá 24,2 quilômetros e 13 estações, incluindo o Aeroporto.
> 
> A secretaria também informou que a implantação do Sistema Metroviário de Salvador e Lauro de Freitas encontra-se com processo para licitação em andamento, sendo finalizados acordos para a conclusão do Edital de Licitação. O sistema é formado pelas duas linhas do metrô (Lapa-Pirajá e Bonocô-Lauro de Freitas) e tornou-se oficialmente parte das obras do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC) através de um decreto publicado no Diário Oficial da União do dia 14 de setembro do ano passado.
> 
> Os recursos para a implantação do Sistema são da ordem de R$ 3,5 bilhões, sendo R$ 1 bilhão oriundo de captação de recursos junto ao Governo Federal pelo PAC Mobilidade Grandes Cidades, R$ 600 milhões através de financiamento ao Governo do Estado com recursos do FGTS, R$ 283 milhões do saldo do Convênio do Governo Federal com o município de Salvador, previsto para a Linha 1, além do investimento da iniciativa privada, uma vez que se trata de uma Parceria Público Privada e a contrapartida do Estado, cujos valores serão definidos no processo concorrencial da licitação.
> 
> Quando finalizado, o Sistema Metroviário de Salvador e Lauro de Freitas terá 36,4 quilômetros de extensão, 20 estações, 30 composições de quatro vagões e também contará com terminais de integração Ônibus-Metrô. Com velocidade comercial de 36 km/h, a expectativa é de que o trajeto de ida e volta, incluindo paradas e manobras, seja de 40 minutos na Linha 1 e de uma hora, 33 minutos e 20 segundos na Linha 2.
> 
> Projeto com as duas linhas do metrô:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quem desejar ir da Estação da Lapa até as proximidades da Insinuante, em Lauro de Freitas, deverá fazer o percurso em apenas 46 minutos, incluindo o tempo de manobra para retornar, segundo estima a Secretaria de Desenvolvimento Urbano da Bahia (Sedur). Hoje, quem costuma fazer este percurso de ônibus e no horário de pico, geralmente gasta em torno de duas horas.
> 
> A promessa de um metrô na capital baiana começou em 1999, o ano do projeto. As obras começaram no ano seguinte, sob responsabilidade do Consórcio Metrosal (Camargo Corrêa, Andrade Gutierrez e Siemens), mas até hoje os soteropolitanos aguardam a chegada do grande dia da inauguração, com uma sensação de que, na prática, o primeiro trecho tem um percurso muito curto, o que levou ao apelido de "metrô calça curta".
> 
> Esta longa história já foi alvo do quadro 'Proteste Já', do programa CQC, e motivo de piada na série 'A Grande Família'. Durante todos esses anos, a construção do metrô em Salvador já foi suspensa várias vezes, inclusive por denúncias feitas pelo Tribunal de Contas da União e Ministério Público Federal. Os trens foram adquiridos em 2008 e, até agora, só foram vistos funcionando em testes feitos pela Prefeitura, inclusive em um vídeo, que pode ser conferido abaixo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9XsmpFrF470
> 
> Fonte:http://www.ibahia.com/detalhe/notic...e-ano/?cHash=1d86230469459401729a807e896c81fb


*Bonus (Salvador Suburban Rail)* - newly refurbished train



A.B said:


> Trem reformado e climatizado que vai operar no trajeto Paripe-Calçada.


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Highlights* - from São Paulo's thread


*Line 17 monorail* update





























*Line 5* - Santa Cruz station update












Line 3 and 11 trains seen from World Cup Stadium under construction












Line 15 Monorail train under construction

*Line 15 Monorail* - first vehicle, built in Brazil, will be completed and start testing by July 2013.



dinhojdal said:


> *Monotrilho de SP para julho*
> 
> Em produção na fábrica da Bombardier em Hortolândia (SP), o monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata do Metrô de São Paulo já está com sete carros na linha de produção. O primeiro carro já está em fase de acabamento e deve ser apresentado no dia 13 de maio.
> 
> O primeiro trem, com sete carros e 86 metros de comprimento, deverá ficar pronto em julho e no mesmo mês será levado de caminhão para o pátio Oratório do metrô, onde passará por testes dinâmicos. Os dois primeiros carros da linha foram fabricados pela Bombardier em Kingston, no Canadá, e estão sendo testados em um circuito de via.
> 
> Antes de sair da fábrica no interior de São Paulo, o monotrilho passará por uma série de testes estáticos, que avaliarão se todos os componentes do trem estão funcionando perfeitamente. Só depois disso, o trem é liberado para seguir para a linha. A meta da Bombardier é entregar cinco trens até dezembro deste ano.
> 
> Para a Bombardier, o maior desafio foi produzir um trem leve e com grande capacidade de passageiros. O monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata pesará 105 toneladas, aproximadamente 15 toneladas por carro, enquanto que cada um dos seis carros do metrô pesa cerca de 30 toneladas. Segundo a empresa canadense, os trens do monotrilho terão a mesma capacidade de transporte de passageiros que o metrô convencional, só que com a metade do peso, o que acaba consumindo menos energia.
> 
> A fábrica de Hortolândia conta com 250 pessoas trabalhando na montagem dos trens. Ao todo, a Bombardier tem 400 funcionários no Brasil. Segundo a empresa, o projeto do monotrilho de São Paulo está empregando cerca de mil pessoas.
> 
> Depois de todos os trens prontos e em operação, o monotrilho da Linha 15, que é a extensão da Linha 2-Verde, terá capacidade de transportar mil passageiros por trem. Por dia, alinha deve transportar cerca de 500 mil passageiros, segundo projeções do Metrô - 48 mil por hora, em cada sentido. Ao todo, a linha terá 54 trens, cada um com sete carros.
> 
> Segundo a Bombardier, esse será o monotrilho de maior capacidade de transporte de passageiros do mundo. Antes do projeto brasileiro, o monotrilho com maior capacidade de transporte de passageiros fabricado pela Bombardier foi o de Las Vegas (EUA), que transporta cerca de 10 mil passageiros por hora em cada sentido.
> 
> Na última quinta-feira (11/04), o secretário dos Transportes de São Bernardo do Campo (SP), Oscar José Gameiro Silveira Campos, visitou a fábrica da Bombardier em Hortolândia. A cidade da Grande São Paulo será destino final da Linha 18-Bronze do Metrô de São Paulo, que sairá do Tamanduateí (Linha-2 Verde) e irá até o Paço Municipal. Segundo a fabricante, outras cidades brasileiras também mostraram interesse pelo monotrilho de São Paulo, como Belo Horizonte (MG), Recife (PE) e Rio de Janeiro (RJ).
> 
> http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.b...suario=40522&InCdMateria=18615&InCdEditoria=1





sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> A galeria da *Revista Ferroviária* sobre o monotrilho está muito legal:
> 
> http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.br/index.asp?InCdNewsletter=7112&InCdUsuario=40522&InCdMateria=18615&InCdEditoria=1 *Fotos de Daniel Betting/RF*



*Sao Mateus BRT (Metra Corredor ABC)* - passengers will have electric outlets to recharge phones and tablets



FelipeMacedo said:


> *Passageiros dos trólebus terão tomadas para carregar celular e tablet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O uso de dispositivos móveis (celulares e tablets) para acesso à internet é muito comum hoje em dia, no entanto a tecnologia de baterias não acompanhou o progresso dos aparelhos. Já pensou poder carregar seu celular no ônibus?
> 
> Passageiros do corredor São Mateus-Jabaquara terão este mimo. *A concessionária Metra informou que os 20 novos trólebus terão esta vantagem, com tomadas elétricas (12V) para oferecer pontos de recarga para celulares, tablets, notebooks e outros gadgets.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Os novos ônibus contam com sistema de carroceria articulada, têm 18 metros de comprimento e são montados com chassi Mercedes Benz, carroceria Induscar/Caio Millenium BRT, sistema de tração WEG e baterias Moura. Além da tração elétrica, os ônibus contam com *sistema autônomo de baterias que permite aos veículos percorrerem até três quilômetros de distância desconectados da rede elétrica e sistema de freios regenerativos, que reaproveita a energia da frenagem para recarregar as baterias*.




*Tamanduateí station* (lines 2 and 10) aerial pictures









http://www.angularaerofoto.com.br/data/photos/197_1Foto_a__rea_Esta____o_Tamanduate__.jpg









http://imagem.band.com.br/f_26815.jpg


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - HD video of Cidade Nova station, line 1A



Tiago Costa said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - Bus-metro integration terminal at Tancredo Neves station opened. Forumer pictures
































































video





by forumer Paulo Magalhães

source


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - construction video



Paulo27 said:


> *Trincheira do 0 Km*
> 
> Será que fica pronta até 30/07/13?


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro *- Line 1 Uruguai station update pictures. Opening planned for October 2013.



snicket said:


>


----------



## malegi

MOPC, could post an updated map of Rio's metro system and the new stations they are openning in the next few years ?

Thank you.


----------



## mopc

One of the Rio de Janeiro maps you can find on the first page is this one:










Please everyone visiting here, be reminded that the first page of this thread contains updates (maps and future opening schedules) for all significant mass transit (metro, trains, light rail, BRTs, etc.) systems in Brazil. 

I *always* update it with the best info available.

The first page of this thread may be the most reliable, up-to-date and comprehensive reference source on Brazilian urban transport on the whole internet. No wonder it is number 1 hit on Google when you search "Brazil urban transport". 

Everyone is welcome to correct and suggest more info to be posted on the first page!


----------



## malegi

Thank you MOPC.


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba Metro* - forumer-posted historical maps of the earliest proposal for a metro system in Curitiba, im 1969.



Tiago Domiciano said:


> Achei o mapa com as legendas e linhas futuras da época:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fonte: Os Trilhos de Curitiba_
> 
> Curioso a linha futura do Centro sentido Pinhais pela Victor Ferreira do Amaral, e o Eixo Oeste com metrô elevado.
> O Josinei chora na parte do Anel Central, incluindo o atual Guadalupe (Senador Correa).


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - fanboys toying around with one of the new CAF trainsets.



















original post


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - Construction all set to finally start this May 2013, opening still officially announced for July 2014 but late 2015/2016 more likely in my experience, especially because now they we know "archeological surveys" will have to be performed on 4 spots along the route.



martche said:


> Segunda-feira, 22 de abril de 2013 - 18h42
> 
> *EMTU confirma vencedor de licitação e início das obras em maio*
> 
> De A Tribuna On-line
> 
> A Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos (EMTU) homologou o resultado da licitação para execução de obras do primeiro trecho do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VTL), ligando Barreiros, em São Vicente, até a Estação de Transferência Conselheiro Nébias, em Santos.
> 
> 
> Como não houve recurso até a expiração do prazo legal – às 17 horas da última sexta-feira – o vencedor da concorrência foi o Expresso VLT Baixada Santista, consórcio formado pelas empresas Construtora Queiroz Galvão S.A. e Trail Infraestrutura Ltda. Participaram da licitação cinco consórcios. A proposta ganhadora foi de R$ 313.505.850,90. A previsão é de que os trens comecem a operar em julho de 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nos próximos dias, será assinado o contrato para dar início às obras de implantação da primeira etapa, que começará no próximo mês. O trecho prioritário, de 9,5 km, terá condições de atender até 70 mil passageiros por dia útil. Já foram contratados 22 vagões. Cada um terá capacidade de transportar até 400 pessoas.
> 
> O segundo trecho, Porto - Conselheiro Nébias - Valongo, encontra-se na fase de licenciamento ambiental e as obras estão previstas para serem iniciadas em julho de 2013, com conclusão prevista para julho de 2014. A demanda estimada nos dois trechos é de 70 mil usuários/dia útil.
> 
> Em relação aos Veículos Leves Sobre Trilhos, o cronograma prevê que o primeiro deverá ser entregue em junho de 2014. A previsão é de que a entrega de todos os veículos esteja concluída até maio de 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponto polêmico
> 
> Apesar da EMTU garantir a entrega do segundo trecho do VLT em julho de 2014, quatro sítios arqueológicos localizados no Centro de Santos poderão prorrogar o tempo de instalação por período indeterminado.
> 
> De acordo com o arqueólogo Manoel Matheus Gonzalez, há quatro pontos subterrâneos entre a Avenida Conselheiro Nébias e o Terminal do Valongo. O cemitério da segunda igreja da Santa Casa de Santos, na Praça Mauá; a Galeria Nossa Senhora do Desterro, na Rua do Comércio; e o cemitério do Santuário do Santo Antônio do Valongo estão registrados como sítios arqueológicos no Instituto do Patrimônio Histórico e Artístico Nacional (Iphan).
> 
> O quarto, uma oficina antiga de embarcações na Rua Marquês de Herval, deverá ser registrado ainda esta semana.
> Uma portaria publicada no Diário Oficial da União dá ao arqueólogo Manoel MateusGonzalez a permissão de pesquisar esses sítios antes de qualquer pessoa ou empresa.
> 
> Em entrevista ao jornal A Tribuna, na última quarta-feira, ele informou que está amparado por uma lei municipal que determina que qualquer empresa ou arqueólogo que venha trabalhar no Centro de Santos, comunicar previamenteo Ministério Público Estadual (MPE) e o Centro Regional de Pesquisas Arqueológicas do Núcleo de Pesquisa e Estudo em Chondrichthyes (Nupec/Cerpa), que é de propriedade de Gonzalez.
> 
> ”Quero deixar claro que não sou contra o desenvolvimento e o VLT, mas, infelizmente, grandes empreendimentos do Município estão destruindo nosso patrimônio. É preciso fazer esse alerta”, frisou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texto e foto: www.atribuna.com.br


----------



## dwdwone

Didn't they used to have a metro in Santos that was closed in 1999? I think it was called the Inta-Metro.


----------



## mopc

It was a simple diesel suburban train, called Trem Intra Metropolitano (TIM)










The old railroad alignment used by TIM will be adapted for the "VLT" (Light rail)










It only ran a few times a day, and it had all sorts of level crossings, so it was very far from being a "metro", at most a shabby suburban rail.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Metro and suburban rail are transferred to Bahia State government. First part of Metro Line 1 to open in trial by early 2014 and commercially before the World Cup. By 2016 Line 1 would reach Cajazeiras and Line 2 would reach the airport by 2016/2017, technically.



Deco said:


> Pronto, assinaram o metrô com 2 semanas de atraso.
> Vamos esperar agora que Wagner jogue duro e comece a atuar.
> 
> Edital deve estar pronto em 20 dias: mais ou menos 13/05/2013 (dia da abolição da escravatura).
> 
> ***
> 
> *Wagner e Neto ressaltam momento de "maturidade política" em assinatura de contrato do metrô
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tudo às boas entre os dois principais nomes da política do estado. Na assinatura da transferência do metrô da Prefeitura para o governo do estado, tanto o prefeito de Salvador, ACM Neto, quanto o governador Jaques Wagner exaltaram o momento de "maturidade política" que resultou no acordo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O prefeito ainda lamentou "que algumas pessoas tenham torcido contra o acordo". Segundo o secretário da Casa Civil do governo, *Rui Costa, o edital de licitação deve ser apresentado em 20 dias.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *Governo prevê metrô chegando ao Retiro até a Copa do Mundo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Na assinatura do contrato que prevê a transferência do controle do metrô, que está saindo das mãos da Prefeitura, o governo do estado apresentou um cronograma de funcionamento do novo sistema de transportes. Segundo a apresentação comandada pelo secretário da Casa Civil, Rui Costa, e reiterada pelo governador Jaques Wagner, o metrô vai chegar ao Retiro até a Copa do Mundo de 2014 e vai chegar a Pirajá até dezembro do mesmo ano.​






Carlos Henrique said:


> *Governo prevê metrô chegando ao Retiro até a Copa do Mundo*
> 
> Foto: Erick Issa/Metro1
> Na assinatura do contrato que prevê a transferência do controle do metrô, que está saindo das mãos da Prefeitura, o governo do estado apresentou um cronograma de funcionamento do novo sistema de transportes. Segundo a apresentação comandada pelo secretário da Casa Civil, Rui Costa, e reiterada pelo governador Jaques Wagner, o metrô vai chegar ao Retiro até a Copa do Mundo de 2014 e vai chegar a Pirajá até dezembro do mesmo ano.
> 
> http://www.metro1.com.br/governo-pr...tiro-ate-a-copa-do-mundo-5-30328,noticia.html




video




A.B said:


> A gestão dos trens do Subúrbio passa para o Estado e população apoia
> 05 de Abril
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trens do Subúrbio Ferroviário de Salvador - Foto: Subúrbio
> 
> 
> Após diversas rodadas de negociação, o prefeito ACM Neto e o governador Wagner chegaram, na manhã desta sexta- feira (5), a um consenso sobre a administração do metrô. De acordo com o compromisso firmado, ficou acertado que o Estado assumirá a gestão da primeira linha do Metrô e também irá administrar o Sistema Ferroviário. Muitos usuários dos trens do Subúrbio ainda não sabiam da notícia, mas apoiaram a decisão. "É verdade? Agora sim teremos um serviço de qualidade, pois eles contam com a ajuda do governo federa" afirmou dona Conceição, moradora do bairro de Plataforma.
> 
> A população apoiou a transferência da Companhia de Transporte de Salvador (CTS), responsável pela administração do metrô e dos trens na capital baiana. Muitos ainda aproveitaram para alfinetar a Prefeitura. "Isso é uma prova de incompetência da prefeitura, mas, se for para nos beneficiar, ótimo. Mas acredito que com a mudança a tarifa sofrerá reajuste em breve", Antonio Santos, de Itacaranha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trens do Subúrbio Ferroviário de Salvador - Foto: Subúrbio
> 
> Funcionários da CTS e de empresas terceirizadas afirmaram que a categoria está feliz com a notícia e ao mesmo tempo apreensivos, já que o medo de demissões é real. "A nossa preocupação no momento é que, com a administração do sistema pelo Estado, venham ocorrer demissões, pois o governo deve contratar outra empresa. Seria importante que esses profissionais fossem reaproveitados caso isso viesse a acontecer", afirmou o funcionário que preferiu não se identificar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trens do Subúrbio Ferroviário de Salvador - Foto: Subúrbio
> 
> Juntamente com a administração dos trens e da linha 1 do metrô, o Estado se comprometeu com a construção da linha 2, em uma Parceria Público-Privada (PPP). Já um dos principais pontos de divergência era o valor da tarifa de integração, que foi definido em R$ 1,10. A Estação Pirajá também foi passada para o Estado, mas a Estação da Lapa segue pertencendo ao Município.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link do site de onde foi tirada a notícia: http://suburbionews.com.br/2011/index.php?menu=noticia&COD_NOTICIA=11002


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - complementary news about the transfer of the metro to the State. Bus-metro ticket to cost R$ 3,90 (US$ 2). Bus integration is essential to guarantee minimum ridership for the short metro.



Cerrado said:


> http://edicaodigital.atarde.uol.com.br/edicaodigital/flip2012/edicaodehoje.jsf


----------



## mopc

*Goiania Light Rail - Goiania BRT *- news



Treviso said:


> *Promessas e diferenças ditam polêmica entre VLT e BRT*
> 
> Com a expectativa de que obras de implantação de modais para este ano, troca de farpas cresce com proximidade de eleições
> 
> Alfredo Mergulhão e Cristina Cabral
> 
> 
> Cercadas de interesses políticos por todos os lados, a implantação do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) e do Bus Rapid transit (BRT) - respectivamente nos Eixos Leste-Oeste e Norte-Sul do transporte coletivo - devem começar neste ano na região metropolitana de Goiânia. Depois de muita espera, as obras trazem a promessa de requalificar o tão criticado transporte de massa da capital.
> 
> Na medida em que as licitações para construção dos dois modais se aproxima, aumenta a troca de farpas entre a Prefeitura e o governo estadual. Os dois entes federativos fecharam parceria e partilharam recursos, mas a proximidade das eleições para governador interfere nas decisões que podem viabilizar ou atrapalhar o andamento dos trabalhos.
> 
> Apesar da busca por dividendos eleitorais na requalificação do sistema de circulação de pessoas na capital, é unânime a opinião de que a cidade vai ganhar com ambos os modais. Na comparação de especialistas ouvidos pelo POPULAR, há equilíbrio entre os transportes sobre trilhos e sobre pneus.
> 
> Os dois atendem demandas intermediárias e têm capacidade de passageiros parecida. Operam levando entre 10 mil e 30 mil usuários por hora e sentido. Números maiores que dos ônibus convencionais e bem abaixo da quantidade que comporta um metrô.
> 
> *VLT*
> 
> O edital do VLT será lançado primeiro, ainda em abril. Considerado a evolução dos bondes ou um primo distante do metrô pesado, os vagões percorrem trilhos em vias não totalmente segregadas: ou seja, estão sujeitos a parar no sinal vermelho. Com o privilégio no sistema de semaforização previsto no projeto, estima-se que o VLT aumentará a velocidade média no Eixo Anhanguera dos atuais 16 quilômetros por hora para 23,5 quilômetros por hora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As viagens serão mais rápidas, em composições que partirão a cada três minutos. Nessa frequência, serão 20 veículos a cada hora - com 2 vagões e capacidade para 600 passageiros. Isso significa que 12 mil pessoas podem embarcar no intervalo de 60 minutos. O número é quase o mesmo do praticado atualmente no Eixão.
> 
> O planejamento prevê que o VLT terá a capacidade de transportar 240 mil passageiros por dia. Para chegar a esse número, teria de rodar com lotação máxima pelo menos 20 horas diariamente. Os horários de pico somam 6 horas.
> 
> O presidente do Grupo Executivo de Implantação do VLT, Carlos Maranhão, explica que o tempo entre um trem e outro pode ser reduzido a até um minuto. "Para isso bastam novos investimentos para a aquisição de mais trens. Estamos projetando o transporte de massa na Avenida Anhanguera olhando para daqui 20 anos, pelo menos, com base na proporção de crescimento da cidade", diz.
> 
> Mas especialistas na área discordam dessa redução no tempo entre as composições do sistema. Professora do curso de Tecnologia em transporte Terrestre do Instituto Federal de Goiás (IFG), Patrícia Margon afirma que esse intervalo pode ser reduzido até perto de dois minutos "se houver condições favoráveis". "Não é esse o caso, pois o VLT terá inevitavelmente de parar em alguns cruzamentos, senão o trânsito para, sobretudo no Centro e em Campinas", diz.
> 
> Doutor em Engenharia de Transportes, Benjamim Jorge Rodrigues dos Santos também está preocupado com o futuro. "Nessa área, o planejamento tem de ser voltado para pelo menos 30 anos adiante. A tendência é que futuramente a demanda seja maior que os 300 mil passageiros que o VLT será capaz de transportar", afirma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O professor da Pontifícia Universidade Católica de Goiás (PUC-GO) afirma que a capacidade do VLT não durará tanto tempo. "Existe tecnologia para operar os comboios com menos tempo entre a partida dos trens. Mas a margem de segurança é de três minutos. Vai ser difícil aumentar muito a capacidade do VLT", explica. Benjamim acredita que seria o caso de investir pesado em metrô.
> 
> Superintendente de Desenvolvimento urbano e Trânsito da Secretaria das Cidades, Antenor Pinheiro sustenta que a frequência dos comboios é questão operacional ajustada com uso da tecnologia. "O corpo técnico que elabora o projeto prevê essa redução. Há simulações que mostram a viabilidade da redução do intervalo", revela.
> 
> Também coordenador regional da Associação Nacional de Transportes Públicos (ANTP), Antenor afirma que o sistema é racionalizado e vai aumentar o transbordo. E ainda virá acompanhado de projetos de urbanização, iluminação, paisagismo, Acessibilidade e espaços de convivência entre as Avenidas Araguaia e Tocantins, onde não será permitido o tráfego de carros. "O custo é maior que do BRT, mas os ganhos também são bem maiores", diz.
> 
> "O VLT traz qualidade de vida. E isso não é supérfluo", afirma Patrícia Margon. "Porém, a cidade tem outras demandas urgentes. Com o dinheiro gasto em uma só linha poderíamos resolver os problemas em outros corredores. Não podemos esquecer que estamos tratando de um sistema de circulação. Melhorar uma única avenida não resolve", analisa.
> 
> A expectativa do governo estadual é de começar as obras em julho com trabalhos previstos para durar dois anos. Climatizado e mais suave no arranque e frenagem, o veículo é silencioso, movido a eletricidade. Suas plataformas na altura da calçada promovem Acessibilidade e interação com os pedestres. Os trilhos serão quase todos na superfície. Exceto o trecho que abaixo da BR-153, onde será construído um túnel.
> 
> As vantagens e a tecnologia aplicada no VLT elevam o custo do sistema. E isso será repassado ao usuário. O valor do bilhete será igual ao praticado no restante do transporte coletivo da região metropolitana. Hoje, há subsídio que reduz pela metade a quantia paga pelos passageiros do Eixo Anhanguera. O presidente do Grupo Executivo de Implantação do VLT, Carlos Maranhão, explica que o governo estadual continuará subsidiando, mas para igualar o preço da passagem ao cobrado no resto do sistema. Sem o aporte governamental, a Tarifa seria maior que dos ônibus comuns.
> 
> *BRT*
> 
> Em fase de contratação de empresa para elaborar o projeto executivo, o BRT deve ter as obras licitadas ainda no primeiro semestre desse ano. A Prefeitura quer iniciar as obras no máximo em outubro e terminar a implantação no Eixo Norte-Sul em dois anos.
> 
> O sistema funciona com o uso de ônibus biarticulados que rodam em pista exclusiva e segregada. O primeiro BRT implantado no País é o Eixo Anhanguera, que agora passará por mudanças. O modelo da capital não se enquadra totalmente no conceito de Bus Rapid transit, pois não permite ultrapassagens de veículos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O fato de um ônibus passar pelo outro tira algumas possibilidades, como criar uma linha que ligue uma extremidade a outra do sistema sem paradas intermediárias. Para fazer isso na Avenida Anhanguera, seria necessário destinar apenas uma pista para os carros e acabar com os estacionamentos. A não ser que houvesse desapropriações nas laterais.
> 
> Com fluxo de 120 mil passageiros por dia, o Eixo Norte-Sul passará por transformação. Suas pistas exclusivas construídas em quase todo o trajeto em concreto armado permitirão ultrapassagens. E poderá haver uma linha entre as duas pontas do sistema: os terminais Cruzeiro do Sul e Recanto do Bosque, distantes 21,7 quilômetros.
> 
> A Companhia Metropolitana de transporte Coletivo (CMTC) calcula que transportará 15 mil passageiros nos horários de pico. Assim como no caso do Eixo Anhanguera, o BRT terá semáforos com acionamento remoto. Um sensor será instalado abaixo da capa asfáltica para identificar quando um ônibus biarticulado do sistema estiver em aproximação. O transporte coletivo será priorizado.
> 
> A semaforização ficará a cargo da Secretaria Municipal de Trânsito (SMT), que também vai analisar quais os cruzamentos que serão fechados ao longo do corredor. Uma coisa é certa: não haverá conversões à esquerda em nenhum ponto do Eixo Norte-Sul, que passará por Avenidas como Mangalô, dos Ipês, Goiás Norte, Goiás, 1° Radial, 4° Radial e Rio Verde, além das ruas 84 e 90.
> 
> *Lojistas preocupados com impacto*
> 
> Lojistas da Avenida Anhanguera estão preocupados com impacto das obras do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT). Eles temem que os trabalhos - que devem durar dois anos - possam prejudicar o comércio. Outras queixas referem-se à redução do número de cruzamentos na via e a redução de vagas para estacionamento.
> 
> "Há um trauma da última grande intervenção na Avenida Anhanguera, quando muitos comerciantes ficaram meses sem funcionar. Várias lojas fecharam definitivamente", afirma Helenir Queiroz, presidente da Associação Comercial e Industrial do Estado de Goiás (Acieg). "Acho que o VLT será um avanço para a cidade. Mas temos de garantir que o cliente possa chegar às lojas durante as obras", diz.
> 
> Helenir relata que os comerciantes têm receio do trânsito ficar ainda mais complicado após a redução dos cruzamentos. Está prevista a redução de 53 para 35 cruzamentos na Avenida Anhanguera. "Os carros serão todos deslocados para onde houver cruzamentos, e vai tumultuar", alerta.
> 
> Sobre os estacionamentos, Helenir sustenta que o sistema de transporte coletivo está longe de se tornar atrativo aos usuários. E enquanto isso não acontecer, os clientes continuarão chegando às lojas de carro. Os empresários querem incentivos para criação de estacionamentos subterrâneos. A Acieg recebeu a presidente da Secretaria Municipal de Trânsito (SMT), Patrícia Pereira Veras, para discutir o tema, na semana passada.
> 
> O presidente do Grupo Executivo de Implantação do VLT, Carlos Maranhão, disse que a obra será feita em etapas, por quarteirões. Primeiro, será feito serviço na parte central da via. Depois as intervenções nas calçadas. Os ônibus da Metrobus passarão nas vias laterais. O gestor calcula em dois meses o tempo médio para os trabalhos em cada quarteirão. "Vamos fazer de tudo para minimizar os transtornos, mas não significa que eles não vão aparecer", disse.
> 
> Carlos Maranhão também acalmou os comerciantes com lojas entre as Avenidas Araguaia e Tocantins, onde será construído um calçadão. Ele argumenta que a nova área de lazer e compras terá um paisagismo que atrairá clientes, assim como ocorre em várias cidades do mundo.
> 
> 
> *Para implantar sistema, serão necessárias algumas obras*
> 
> A implantação do Bus Rapid transit (BRT) vai implicar em obras de engenharia ao longo das avenidas que vai utilizar. Estão previstas três trincheiras no corredor. Uma na confluência das Avenidas Rio Verde e Tapajós e outra no cruzamento da Rua 90 com a Avenida Jamel Cecílio para a passagem dos ônibus. A terceira será no cruzamento das Avenidas Goiás Norte e Perimetral Norte, onde será construído um terminal com estimativa de receber 10 mil passageiros por dia. Essa estação vai integrar bairros como Jardim Guanabara e Crimeia ao sistema de transporte coletivo da região metropolitana.
> 
> A Praça Cívica também deve passar por mudanças. A intenção da Prefeitura é tornar o anel interno exclusivo para os ônibus. O canteiro que divide as pistas da praça seria deslocado e o anel externo ganharia duas faixas.
> 
> Responsável pelo projeto do BRT, o engenheiro civil Benjamin Kennedy Machado da Costa considera o sistema apropriado para a demanda. "Podemos colocar frequência menor que um minuto entre cada veículo em horários de pico e assim aumentar a capacidade", diz.
> 
> A maior facilidade de operação e menor custo de implantação são as principais vantagens do BRT. "Os dois modelos atendem bem no momento, mas o Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) traz aspecto de modernidade", analisa o professor de Engenharia de Transportes Benjamim Rodrigues, da Pontifícia Universidade Católica de Goiás.
> 
> Fonte: O Popular e http://www.linearclipping.com.br/NTU/m_005_noticia.asp?cd_sistema=201&cd_noticia=5922656





paulo lima said:


> Que notícia absurda que acabei de achar .
> 
> 
> *Não dá para acreditar. Oposição na Assembleia vota contra o VLT de Goiânia*
> 
> Pasmem. Os deputados Mauro Rubem (PT), Bruno Peixoto (PMDB), Karlos Cabral (PT) e Ney Nogueira (PP), que compõem parte da chamada bancada de oposição ao governo do Estado na Assembleia de Goiás, votaram contra a implantação do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos, o chamado VLT, na avenida Anhanguera, em Goiânia.
> 
> Bruno e Mauro Rubem chegaram a discursar contra o projeto, que vai revolucionar o sistema de transporte coletivo urbano na principal via da Capital.
> 
> Na hora da votação da autorização para adaptação do empréstimo, os quatro oposicionistas marcaram posição contrária.
> 
> *É bom até guardar estes nomes: Karlos Cabral, Mauro Tubem, Bruno Peixoto e Ney Nogueira.*
> 
> http://goias24horas.com.br/3807-nao...o-na-assembleia-vota-contra-o-vlt-de-goiania/


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte Metro (Metrominas)* - new Urbanrail.net map


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro (Metrosal)* - government promises first part for the World Cup



tonyssa said:


> *Governo estabelece R$ 3,90 para integração, mas não define prazo para metrô chegar a Cajazeiras​*
> 
> *Estado assume metrô e promete trecho do sistema até a Copa 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> O metrô de Salvador deverá correr sobre os trilhos dias antes da bola começar a rolar na Copa do Mundo de 2014. Após 14 anos de obras e inúmeros adiamentos, é esse o novo prazo para a inauguração do sistema metroviário, agora sob responsabilidade do governo do estado. A tarifa será de R$ 3,10 para quem transitar somente pelos vagões e de R$ 3,90 para os usuários que utilizarem a integração ônibus+metrô.
> 
> Ontem, o governador Jaques Wagner (PT) e o prefeito ACM Neto (DEM) assinaram o termo que transfere a propriedade da Companhia de Transportes Urbanos (CTS) da prefeitura para o estado — é esta empresa que detém a posse da Linha 1 do metrô e dos trens do Subúrbio. Junto com os trens, trilhos e estações, vieram problemas de ferrugem, infiltrações, sujeira e muito mato. Resultado do descaso com o equipamento, que já custou mais de R$ 1 bilhão aos cofres públicos. Desde 2010, os trens estão parados à espera de uma solução que o torne viável financeiramente.
> 
> Segundo o governador, em até 20 dias será publicado o edital para selecionar a empresa ou consórcio que irá participar da parceria público-privada (PPP) responsável por finalizar a obra da Linha 1 até a Estação Pirajá e pela construção da Linha 2 (Bonocô até Lauro de Freitas, pela Avenida Paralela). A PPP vai operar o sistema por 30 anos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na solenidade, Wagner justificou que, apesar de o trecho de 6,6 quilômetros da Lapa ao Acesso Norte já estar pronto, ele não funcionará de imediato porque é muito pequeno. “Não está em condições de funcionar porque é um trecho muito limitado. A demanda de passageiros no primeiro trecho é muito pequena e para rodar pode depender de subsídio que se mostra absolutamente incompatível com a própria licitação feita”, disse.
> 
> O plano é de que até o Mundial de futebol as obras até a Estação do Retiro estejam concluídas, quando então será inaugurado o sistema. A empresa que vencer a licitação da PPP terá ainda de inaugurar o trecho até a Estação Pirajá (mais 5,6 quilômetros, a partir do Acesso Norte) até o fim do ano que vem. A licitação impõe ainda outro prazo: seis meses, a partir da assinatura da parceria, para que seja formulado um projeto de expansão da Linha 1 até Águas Claras/Cajazeiras.
> 
> O projeto definirá o custo da obra, o tempo para construi-la e vai estimar o número de passageiros que deixarão de andar de ônibus para usar o metrô. A ideia é ter mais 5 quilômetros de trilhos e duas novas estações: uma próximo à Brasilgás e outra em Águas Claras. Esta ampliação, todavia, não está no orçamento de R$ 4,2 bilhões previsto para as construções e não tem prazo para sair do papel.
> 
> “De repente até para o negócio metrô, o próprio empresário quer construir, fazer investimento, porque ele vai agregar novos usuários. O apetite empresarial deve falar mais alto. E o governo do estado pode entrar participando (com dinheiro) porque nos interessa levar esse meio de transporte a uma concentração grande como é Cajazeiras”, disse Wagner.
> 
> *Linha 2*
> As obras que ligarão o metrô a partir da Avenida Bonocô até Lauro de Freitas, com a última estação próximo à Insinuante, serão iniciadas somente após a conclusão da Linha 1 — fim de 2014. Serão 24 quilômetros de linha a partir do Centro da cidade. Para esta obra, o governador também não quis falar de prazos.
> 
> Segundo ele, a inauguração será por etapas, à medida que cada uma das 13 estações ficarem prontas. “É uma obra que vai se ampliando. Eu prefiro não ficar prometendo prazos. O interesse da empresa é de inaugurar tudo o quanto antes, até para começar a faturar”, disse.
> 
> A licitação para PPP do metrô deverá ser concluída até novembro deste ano, quando as obras seriam imediatamente retomadas. Do total de R$ 4,2 bilhões, R$ 1 bilhão virá de verbas do governo federal via PAC Mobilidade Grandes Cidades, outro R$ 1 bilhão do governo do estado através de empréstimo da Caixa Econômica Federal e mais R$ 283 milhões do governo federal que sobraram de convênio para a construção da Linha 1.
> 
> Nesta conta, ainda faltam R$ 2 bilhões, dinheiro que virá da soma do investimento feito pela parceria privada, a ser definido na licitação, mais a contraprestação financeira do governo do estado.
> 
> Integração No acordo firmado entre prefeitura e estado, ficou decidido que as empresas de ônibus receberão R$ 1,10 por cada passageiro que fizer a integração com o metrô. Houve o compromisso da prefeitura ainda de retirar de circulação as linhas de ônibus que hoje fazem o percurso que será do metrô, obrigando assim os cidadãos a utilizar o novo modal. “Vamos licitar a concessão das linhas de ônibus esse ano e garantir uma total e completa integração. Não vamos competir com o sistema do metrô”, assegurou ACM Neto.
> 
> Segundo o prefeito, a concessão irá redesenhar o percurso de linhas existentes e exigirá ainda a total renovação da frota. “A ideia é que a pessoa que vai andar de ônibus e metrô tenha mais conforto, mais velocidade e menos custo do que andar de carro. Vai desestimular o uso do carro como transporte diário”, disse.
> 
> As linhas metropolitanas de ônibus também serão encurtadas, com ponto final na Estação Pirajá, por exemplo.


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - new Cosme e Damião station under construction. It will serve the Recife World Cup City (Cidade da Copa de Recife).


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Aerial Tramways* - new gondola/ aerial tramway to open in May at Morro da Providência, the city's oldest slum (favela).



Luca_Rome said:


> *Morro da Providência aguarda ansioso seu teleférico
> Moradores da primeira favela do Rio se dividem sobre a novidade que chegará em três meses
> *
> 
> 
> Publicado:
> 16/02/13 - 21h50
> Atualizado:
> 16/02/13 - 22h14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Metal. Teleférico ganha forma no Morro da Providência e divide opiniões Leo Martins / O Globo_
> 
> RIO — A história de Doralice dos Santos Lins se confunde com o enredo daquele pedaço de terra ao lado da Central do Brasil, famoso por ter o controvertido título de primeira favela do Rio, o Morro da Providência. Filha de um estivador alagoano e de uma empregada doméstica carioca, Doralice — mas pode chamar de Glorinha — nasceu 44 anos depois de os primeiros moradores ocuparem o Morro da Favela, vindos do combate de Canudos, no sertão baiano.
> 
> É com desconfiança que esta empacotadeira de biscoitos aposentada enxerga as obras do teleférico. O encontro do tradicional com o moderno, traduzido na enorme estação de concreto no final da Ladeira do Barroso, ainda é ruidoso como o teimoso bate-estacas do canteiro de obras.
> 
> — Tenho pavor de altura, não vou andar nisso não, meu filho — diz Glorinha, sem titubear. — O morro está sossegado. Mas o teleférico acabou com a área de brincadeira das crianças. Não precisamos de teleférico, não.
> 
> Não é um consenso na comunidade. Opinião diferente, por exemplo, tem o paraibano Alexandre Souto, 24 anos — há apenas quatro na favela. Ele trabalha nas obras do teleférico e garante que a maioria dos moradores do morro aplaude a novidade:
> — Vai ser bom para todo mundo. Só de não ter que subir ladeira e escada com compras será uma grande ajuda.
> 
> *Prefeitura quer que gôndolas funcionem a partir de maio*
> A expectativa da prefeitura é *inaugurar o teleférico da Providência em maio*. Com três estações, *16 gôndolas *e capacidade para transportar mil pessoas por hora, ele custou *R$ 75 milhões* e faz parte de um pacote de* R$ 163 milhões *em obras do programa *Morar Carioca Providência,* conduzido pela *Secretaria municipal de Habitação.*
> 
> As cabines vão ligar a *Central do Brasil* à *Cidade do Samba*, passando pela Providência, num percurso reto de* 721 metros*. Toda a tecnologia é da empresa alemã *Doppelmayr*, responsável pela manutenção dos bondinhos do *Pão de Açúcar.*
> 
> Cada morador do Morro da Providência — são aproximadamente *seis mil pessoas* pelos cálculos da prefeitura — terá direito a duas viagens gratuitas por dia no teleférico. Turistas e visitantes terão de pagar. O valor ainda não está definido, e a SuperVia é cotada para assumir a operação. Se houver demanda, o teleférico está projetado para ter *45 gôndolas*, transportando três mil pessoas por hora.
> 
> Também está prevista a construção de um *plano inclinado*, que poupará os moradores das partes mais altas da favela a vencerem os 104 degraus da escadaria mais famosa do morro, na Praça Américo Brum.
> 
> *
> Reassentamento é desafio*
> *Apenas 29% dos reassentamentos já foram feitos*. Para isso, porém, a prefeitura terá que driblar ações na Justiça. Alguns moradores relutam em sair de suas casas: dos *671 reassentamentos previstos* pela prefeitura, só foram feitos 196 até agora (o que representa *29%*).
> 
> Esse banho de modernidade que chega à Providência às vezes assusta, comenta o faxineiro Genival dos Santos, de 60 anos:
> — O preço dos imóveis disparou. Hoje qualquer quartinho é alugado por R$ 250. O valor das casas dobrou. A vida melhorou com a UPP (em abril de 2010), mas se as pessoas tiverem que pagar água e luz vai complicar... Eu trabalho em Botafogo, construí minha casinha aqui com sacrifício e não gostaria de sair.
> 
> A promessa de atração de turistas ao morro com a inauguração do teleférico não chega a animar a vendedora Vera Lúcia do Nascimento, dona de um mercadinho ao lado da Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Livramento. Ela diz que os moradores da favelas sempre serão seus principais clientes e que há problemas mais graves a serem enfrentados, como o *acúmulo de lixo.*
> 
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/morro-d...-ansioso-seu-teleferico-7600618#ixzz2LANFj04y
> © 1996 - 2013. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.






Samir7 said:


> Passei hoje pela central (naquela mesma região "sinistra":lol e vi que o teleférico já está recebendo os testes com todas as gondolas.
> 
> Tirei algumas fotos com o celular pra mostrar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A estação da central já está recebendo os vidros da fachada, e a da gamboa tbm. Vendo de longe, acho que o teto de vidro da estação providência tbm foi finalizado.


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Highlights* 

*Line 4* - new end-of-platform glass "booth" allows new angles of tunnel at Luz station



SavianoMarcio said:


>



*Line 5 *- Adolfo Pinheiro station enters final stages of construction. Expected to open still this year (2013)



RMeier said:


> Imagens da Estação Adolfo Pinheiro neste sábado, dia 27. Já retiraram a estrutura que sustentava a adutora e a fixaram na cobertura da estação. Muitos caminhões chegando com areia para nivelar o terreno com a rua.



22/4/2013 às 09h17 (Atualizado em 22/4/2013 às 11h25)

*Obras da 1ª estação da ampliação da linha 5 - Lilás acabam no fim de maio*

Com quase um ano de atraso, a estação deve começar a receber passageiros no final do ano










As obras da estação Adolfo Pinheiro, a primeira da ampliação da linha 5-Lilás, devem terminar até o fim de maio, segundo o Metrô. Com quase um ano de atraso, a estação deve começar a receber passageiros no final do ano, após acabamento e testes operacionais.

Tubulações de água antigas colaboraram para o atraso. Ali também havia uma adutora e o poço de escavação da estação ficava bem no caminho do duto. Para evitar rompimentos, foi preciso refazer quase 1 km de estruturas da adutora.

O poço da estação tem 24 metros de profundidade. As obras começaram em 2009, antes da licitação do resto da Linha 5, que atrasou seis meses após suspeita de fraude na seleção de empresas.

*Line 15* - update São Lucas station area




























by forumer Skraktus

original post


*Line 18 Monorail* - plans for a second branch towards the northeast










PDF with many plans for the Southeastern Greater São Paulo area known as ABC

República station renovation











Triple bus


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - Contract awarded for construction and operation of the 6 light rail lines. Over 220,000 passengers/day are expected.



RCostis said:


> Transportes | 26/04/2013 20:54
> Consórcio com CCR e Invepar vence licitação para VLT no RJ
> O custo da obra é estimado em 1,2 bilhão de reais, e contará com apoio de 532 milhões de recursos federais do PAC nos primeiros três anos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tânia Rêgo/ABr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeroporto Santos Dummont: VLT será ligado ao metrô, trens metropolitanos, barcas, BRTs, rede de dois ônibus convencionais e ao Aeroporto Santos Dumont
> 
> São Paulo - Um consórcio com CCR e Invepar venceu a concorrência no processo de contratação de serviços para o sistema de transportes de passageiros através de Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) na cidade do Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> O prazo do contrato de parceria público privada (PPP) será de 25 anos, com a iniciativa privada responsável pelas obras de implantação, compra dos trens e sistemas, operação e manutenção do VLT durante esse período, informou a CCR em nota.
> 
> "A implantação do VLT faz parte da estratégia do governo do Estado do Rio de Janeiro de garantir a infraestrutura de transportes adequada para a realização dos Jogos Olímpicos de 2016", de acordo com a CCR.
> 
> "O VLT será ligado ao metrô, trens metropolitanos, barcas, BRTs, rede de dois ônibus convencionais e ao Aeroporto Santos Dumont, contribuindo para consolidação do conceito de rede de transporte integrada", acrescentou o comunicado.
> 
> Segundo o documento da CCR, a concessionária será remunerada pela receita tarifária e pelo pagamento da contraprestação pecuniária ao longo da operação, totalizando 1,6 bilhão de reais. O valor da tarifa é de 1,98 real.
> 
> Segundo documento da CCR, a estimativa é 220 mil a 250 mil passageiros por dia nas vias que englobam o empreendimento, o qual terá seis linhas e 42 estações.
> 
> O custo da obra é estimado em 1,2 bilhão de reais, e contará com apoio de 532 milhões de recursos federais do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento da Mobilidade (PAC) durante o período da implantação do projeto, nos primeiros três anos.
> 
> O consórcio VLT Carioca tem como principais sócios a Actua Assessoria, controlada da CCR, com participação de 24,43%; a Invepar (24,43%); a Odebrecht TransPort (24,43%)e a Riopar Participações (24,43%).
> 
> 
> http://exame.abril.com.br/negocios/...r-e-invepar-vence-concorrencia-para-vlt-no-rj














RCostis said:


> RJTV1, de 30/04
> 
> *Definida empresa responsável pela construção do VLT*
> 
> 
> 
> http://globotv.globo.com/rede-globo...a-responsavel-pela-construcao-do-vlt/2546239/


----------



## muckie

Great Job... thnx


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Gondola Systems* - Rocinha will have its aerial tramway (6 stations, one of them connected to future Line 4 metro station and inclined plane tram) plus billions in urban development



rnfv said:


> *Rocinha: Teleférico terá seis estações e duas linhas*
> 
> Planalto deve dar até dia 10 o sinal verde para governo do Rio tocar o projeto, que ligará os pontos mais populosos da favela à Autoestrada Lagoa-Barra e à futura estação do metrô
> POR JOÃO ANTONIO BARROS
> 
> Rio - Subir e descer a Favela da Rocinha com vista panorâmica. Encravada entre a Pedra da Gávea e o mar de São Conrado — cartões-postais do Rio —, a comunidade está a um passo do tão sonhado teleférico, com seis estações e duas linhas, para ligar os pontos mais populosos e de difícil acesso à Autoestrada Lagoa-Barra e à futura estação do metrô.
> 
> A obra está no pacote de projetos do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC) enviado pelo Governo do Estado do Rio e que conta com a promessa do Palácio do Planalto para sair do papel no próximo mês. No total, serão desembolsados R$ 2,6 bilhões para a reurbanização e a infraestrutura na Rocinha, no Jacarezinho e no Complexo do Lins.
> 
> O ponto de partida do teleférico será na Via Ápia, a parte baixa e considerado o coração da comunidade. Dali, as gôndolas seguirão até as estações Lajão (altura da Rua 2), Rua 1 e Umuarama — já do outro lado da Rocinha. A segunda linha do teleférico também sai da Via Ápia e tem duas paradas: UPA e Parque — área mais elevada e com acesso reduzido, conhecida como Dionéa, e onde há parque ecológico. Responsável pelo projeto, a Emop (Empresa Estadual de Obras Públicas) estima que o teleférico transportará 30 mil passageiros por dia.
> 
> Os programas de melhorias na Rocinha incluem creches, novos apartamentos, mercado popular e o esgotamento sanitário, além da conclusão do plano inclinado. A comunidade ficará com a maior fatia das verbas: R$ 1,6 bilhão. O vice-governador Luiz Fernando Pezão acredita que a presidenta Dilma Rousseff dê o sinal verde para os projetos até o dia 10 de maio.
> 
> “Dilma sempre cobrou projetos. Passamos um ano elaborando e chegamos ao PAC da Rocinha, Lins e Jacarezinho, além da parceria com a Prefeitura do Rio para a obra na Penha. Ela pediu que se fizesse um bairro-modelo na Rocinha, com infraestrutura para levar levar água até o alto do morro e com planos inclinados”, avisou Pezão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://odia.ig.com.br/portal/rio/rocinha-teleférico-terá-seis-estações-e-duas-linhas-1.576236


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro MagLev* - this was a very theoretical promise but it seems construction of the 200 meter people mover line in a university campus has started, slated for completion by 2014. The vehicle transports 30 people. The technology was developed in Brazil.









official website



Spazatao said:


> Pessoal, confirmado! É mesmo a linha de teste do Maglev Cobra!
> 
> http://www.planeta.coppe.ufrj.br/artigo.php?artigo=1611
> 
> 
> Começam as obras do trem de levitação magnética da Coppe
> Maglev Imagem 3
> Dentro de um ano, os frequentadores da Cidade Universitária serão as primeiras pessoas na América Latina a viajar num trem que levita. Começou, em abril, a obra da estação de embarque do Maglev-Cobra, o trem de levitação magnética da Coppe/UFRJ que ligará inicialmente os dois centros de tecnologia da UFRJ: o CT1 e o CT2. A implantação do Maglev-Cobra é fruto de convênios firmados com o BNDES e com a Faperj, nos valores de R$ 5,8 milhões e R$ 4,7 milhões, respectivamente.
> 
> Prof. Richard, coordenador do projeto
> Prof. Richard: "O Maglev-Cobra coloca o Brasil em lugar de destaque no desenvolvimento de tecnologias de levitação"
> Desenvolvido no Laboratório de Aplicações de Supercondutores (Lasup) da Coppe, sob a coordenação do professor Richard Stephan, o Maglev-Cobra terá capacidade para transportar até 30 passageiros em quatro módulos que estão sendo construídos na Cidade Universitária pela empresa Holos. O veículo, que dispensa rodas, não emite ruído e nem gases de efeito estufa, entrará em operação em 2014, antes da Copa do Mundo, percorrendo um trajeto de 200 metros.
> 
> A instalação da nova estação também contempla um projeto elaborado pelo Horto da Prefeitura Universitária, que inclui o replantio das árvores e um novo paisagismo nas proximidades da linha do veículo.
> 
> Brasil está à frente em tecnologias de levitação
> 
> Maglev Imagem 2
> “O Maglev-Cobra coloca o Brasil em lugar de destaque no desenvolvimento de tecnologias de levitação”, afirma o professor Richard Stephan. Segundo ele, a China e a Alemanha estão criando, no momento, protótipos em laboratório com essa tecnologia, mas o Brasil já está construindo uma linha operacional.
> 
> Além de sustentável, o veículo também é econômico. Suas obras de infraestrutura chegam a ser 70% mais baratas do que as obras do metrô subterrâneo, com muito menos impacto na vida da cidade. A construção de um metrô no Rio de Janeiro tem o custo de R$ 100 milhões por quilômetro. Já o trem de levitação, calculam os pesquisadores, poderá ser implantado por cerca de R$ 33 milhões por quilômetro.
> 
> “Na área de transporte público, podemos dizer que o Maglev é um dos veículos mais limpos do mundo, em termos de emissões. Trata-se de uma solução para o transporte urbano, perfeitamente adaptável a qualquer tipo de topografia”, ressalta Stephan.
> 
> Levitação
> O pioneirismo do Maglev-Cobra está na utilização da técnica de levitação com emprego de supercondutores e imãs de terras raras. Os supercondutores são refrigerados com nitrogênio líquido a uma temperatura de -196ºC. Um protótipo funcional utilizado hoje no laboratório de testes desliza por um trilho de 12 metros, com 8 passageiros. Movido a energia elétrica, o Maglev possui baixo consumo de energia, cerca de 25 kJ/pkm (unidade que mede a quantidade de energia gasta para transportar cada passageiro por um quilômetro). Para se ter ideia da vantagem da tecnologia em termos de eficiência energética, o consumo de um ônibus comum é de 400 kJ/pkm e o de um avião é de 1.200 kJ/pkm.
> 
> Saiba mais sobre a tecnologia no vídeo apresentado na exposição promovida pela Coppe na Rio+20: Maglev-Cobra
> 
> [25/04/2013]






Daniel2Br said:


> Povo, pra movimentar um pouco mais o thread eis algumas fotos de renders e da obra em si:
> 
> Aqui a vista geral de como vai ser. O projeto como está permite a futura expansão da linha para o resto da ilha.
> 
> 
> Poster com foto do mock-up funcional.
> 
> 
> Uma das sapatas de levitação magnética
> 
> 
> Martelo hidráulico em operação no canteiro
> 
> http://s231.photobucket.com/user/Giansante1/media/SSC/20130506_163852.jpg.html
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## mopc

*Manaus bicycle* - city has 27,000 people using bikes 



Felipe Amazonense said:


> *Manaus tem 27 mil pessoas que utilizam bicicleta como meio de transporte e lazer
> *
> 10 Mai 2013 . 07:00 h . Clarice Manhã . [email protected]
> *Cicloativistas promovem a campanha ‘De Bike ao Trabalho’ para melhoria da mobilidade urbana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manaus -* Os cicloativistas de Manaus promovem hoje a campanha ‘De Bike ao Trabalho’, como incentivo ao uso da bicicleta para melhoria da mobilidade urbana. Segundo dados do coletivo Pedala Manaus, 27 mil pessoas já utilizam este meio de transporte para locomoção e lazer na cidade.
> 
> O dia ‘De Bike ao Trabalho’ é inspirado no Bike To Work Day, um evento anual realizado em vários países para incentivar o uso da bicicleta como meio de transporte. A campanha brasileira foi organizada pelo grupo paulista Bike Anjo, e acontece hoje em várias cidades do País.
> 
> O coordenador do Pedala Manaus, Paulo Henrique Santana Aguiar, orienta que os ciclistas menos experientes que aderirem à campanha devem se informar sobre as normas de segurança para pedalar.
> 
> Ele destaca a importância dos equipamentos de proteção e recomenda a escolha de trajetos com vias menos movimentadas. “É fundamental checar se os pneus estão cheios e se a bicicleta está em boas condições”, afirmou.
> 
> *Segurança*
> 
> Em 2012, cinco ciclistas morreram vítimas de atropelamento em Manaus, segundo o Instituto Municipal de Engenharia e Fiscalização do Trânsito de Manaus (Manaustrans).
> 
> De 1º de janeiro até ontem, não houve nenhum acidente fatal. A Comissão de Ciclistas do Amazonas firmou parceria com o Departamento Estadual de Trânsito do Amazonas (Detran) para fomentar políticas públicas de segurança e prevenção a acidentes.
> 
> O cicloativista Nilton Caxias Leal, membro da comissão, afirma que uma das metas é inserir as informações sobre respeito ao ciclista nos cursos de formação do condutor.
> 
> “Muitos motoristas desconhecem que devem manter distância de 1,5 metro do ciclista e que nós não devemos andar nas calçadas, o certo é estar na pista”, disse.
> 
> Entre hoje e amanhã, a comissão realiza dois eventos comemorativos. Às 19h, os ciclistas se reunirão em frente ao Manauara Shopping, na Avenida Recife, para celebrar o Dia Nacional do Guia de Turismo. E amanhã apoia a bicicletada ‘Pedal Dia das Mães’. A concentração será às 16h, no Parque dos Bilhares, onde haverá sorteio de brindes.
> 
> O passeio está previsto para começar às 17h e seguirá até o Teatro Amazonas, no Centro de Manaus. A participação é gratuita.
> 
> *Ciclistas assíduos*
> 
> A pesquisa Origem-Destino das Viagens de Bicicleta em Manaus, realizada pelo ‘Pedala Manaus’, identificou que em 2012, 68,55% dos trajetos diários foram realizados por homens e 31,5% por mulheres.
> 
> A zona centro-sul concentra os trajetos mais pedalados. Os principais bairros geradores de viagens de bicicleta foram Aleixo, Parque 10 e Chapada.
> 
> O relatório da pesquisa aponta que os principais motivos de deslocamentos foram: trabalho (45%), lazer (30%) e universidade (14%), seguidos por uma menor representatividade de viagens para escola/curso técnico (4%), compras (4%), esporte (2%) e outros (1%). A coleta de dados foi realizada pelo site do ‘Pedala Manaus’ entre 1º de fevereiro e 2 de março de 2013.
> 
> http://www.d24am.com/noticias/amazo...cicleta-como-meio-de-transporte-e-lazer/86265


----------



## mopc

*Santos Heritage Tramways* - old Scottish train to receive new livery like the original red and gold one and go back to service



martche said:


> O bonde escocês prefixo 40 está sendo reformado e vai retomar sua cor original, o vermelho e prata, da década de 50, época em que ganhou o apelido de camarão. Ele roda na Linha Turística desde 2002 e deve estar de volta à circulação em poucos dias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: www.atribuna.com.br


----------



## Green Eyes

mopc said:


> *Manaus bicycle* - city has 27 people using bikes


mopc, I believe will be better put thousand after 27.


----------



## mopc

Corrected :lol:


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - 30th new train entering tests



Timbu said:


> Trem nº 30 fazendo manobras no pátio de manutenção de Cavaleiro.
> 
> Entrando na linha de manutenção para ajustes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCIoUVysWbU


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro *- line 4 construction pictures



xrtn2 said:


> Line 4


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca update



xrtn2 said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraperbarra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paluzoid-rj


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line Uruguay station accesses, the station will open this year.



















by Samir7


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - East line to start construction still in 2013, all 11 stations will be underground. The drilling machine (built by The Robbins Company) have already been purchased.



Kaique said:


> Extraído de: Governo do Estado do Ceará - 13 de Maio de 2013
> Linha Leste: Estação Nunes Valente ganhará área verde
> 
> 
> O Governo do Estado, a Secretaria da Infraestrutura e o Metrofor conheceram nesta segunda-feira (13) a proposta dos três proprietários do terreno onde será instalada a estação Nunes Valente, da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza. A área fica na confluência de três importantes vias da capital: Avenida Santos Dumont e ruas Tibúrcio Cavalcante e Nunes Valente. A estação será subterrânea e na área remanescente será levantado um edifício garagem/comercial. "Isso significa que o Estado vai poder usar a área sem a necessidade de gastar com desapropriação", observou o secretário da Infraestrutura, Adail Fontenele. Essa é uma experiência inédita no Brasil, mas uma solução tecnológica muito usual em países como Estados Unidos, Inglaterra, Espanha e Dinamarca.
> 
> O projeto vai obedecer o Plano Diretor de Fortaleza e beneficiará a população com uma extensa área verde, hoje inexistente naquela região. O próximo passo é aprimorar a concepção e esperar o resultado da empresa vencedora da licitação do próximo dia 21 de maio, já que ela será responsável pelo projeto executivo do empreendimento. De acordo com Adail Fontenele, "a ideia é viável e pode servir de exemplos para outras estações da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qualidade e segurança no transporte público de Fortaleza*
> 
> A obra da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza está orçada em cerca de R$ 3,5 bilhões de reais e deve começar no segundo semestre desse ano (2013). "Marcada para o dia 21 de maio a licitação da maior obra que o Estado do Ceará vai promover. Dificilmente acontecerá uma desse porte nos tempos próximos. A grande condição é que a construtora que vencer a licitação comece a trabalhar de imediato", declarou o secretário da Infraestrutura, Adail Fontenele.
> 
> A Linha Leste prevê a construção das estações: Estação da Sé, Luiza Távora, Colégio Militar, Nunes Valente, Leonardo Mota, Papicu, HGF, Cidade 2.000, Bárbara de Alencar, CEC e Edson Queiroz. Além dessas, haverá integração com as linhas Oeste e Sul na estação central Chico da Silva, totalizando 12 estações. Serão 12,4 km de extensão.
> 
> A linha será operada com trens elétricos que transportarão cerca de 400 mil pessoas diariamente. O projeto se integrará ainda às linhas Sul, já em fase de conclusão, à Oeste, remodelada, ao ramal Parangaba-Mucuripe, também em obras, e aos terminais de ônibus. A linha subterrânea seguirá em boa parte o trajeto da avenida Santos Dumont.
> 
> A Linha Leste, fará parte do Programa "Mobilidade Grandes Cidades", do Governo Federal. O secretário Adail Fontenele destaca que estão garantidos R$ 2 bilhões em recursos federais para o projeto, sendo R$ 1 bilhão do Orçamento Geral da União e R$ 1 bilhão financiados pela Caixa Econômica Federal. A contra partida do Governo do Estado do Ceará é de pouco mais de R$ 1 bilhão (1,034). Os recursos estaduais serão usados para a Parceria Pública Privada, que vai contemplar todo o material rodante e sistemas e a operação dos 4 sistemas metroviários de Fortaleza. Esses recursos estaduais também serão usados para projetos, administração de obra, desapropriações e remoção de interferências.
> 
> Máquinas tuneladoras
> 
> O Governo do Estado, por meio da Seinfra, adquiriu quatro máquinas tuneladoras destinadas à construção dos túneis da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza. Os equipamentos estão sendo fabricados pela empresa norte-americana The Robbins Company, vencedora da licitação ocorrida em maio de 2012, ao preço de R$ 128.224.258,52. A expectativa é que as primeiras duas tuneladoras cheguem ao porto do Pecém em julho. Cada equipamento leva dois meses para montagem nas duas frentes de serviços a serem abertas.
> 
> 13.05.2013
> 
> Assessoria de Comunicação da Seinfra
> Marco da Escóssia - (85) 3216.3764 (85) 8898.4318
> @seinfrace
> facebook.com/seinfraCE
> Compartilhamento Social: TweetSiga @GovernodoCeara
> Powered by WebAgency


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - video


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba BRT* - historical picture of old Volvo bus












And system during rush hour today


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Santa Teresa Tramway* - locals protest as renovation of system has not started










http://globotv.globo.com/rede-globo...ram-mais-pressa-na-volta-do-bondinho/2578666/


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - first tram under construction. First units to arrive in August 2013. In total 40 units, to be delivered until January 2014, have been ordered to European manufacturer CAF of its model Urbos 3.




RobertoBarrich26 said:


> *Primeiro VLT de Cuiabá já está rodando em testes na Espanha​*
> Da Redação - Darwin Júnior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Reprodução/Secopa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VLT como este já está sendo testado em Zaragoza (Espanha) para rodar em Cuiabá e Várzea Grande no próximo ano
> 
> Em agosto deste ano chegam a Mato Grosso as primeiras composições do VLT (Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos), sistema escolhido como o modal do transporte coletivo da capital mato-grossense para a Copa do Mundo e considerado como um dos mais modernos do mundo. Os dois primeiros trens fabricados para rodar em Cuiabá e Várzea Grande já estão prontos e iniciaram a fase de testes na cidade de Zaragoza, na Espanha. A revelação foi feita pelo gerente do Consórcio VLT Cuiabá-VG, Fernando Orsini em entrevista exclusiva ao site Olhar Copa. Ele adiantou que ainda este mês essas composições serão despachadas e devem chegar a Mato Grosso em agosto, após o trâmite natural de três meses com a exportação.
> 
> Segundo Orsini, os dois primeiros carros já estão montados com sete vagões cada. Finalizados na semana passada, esses trens passarão por todos os testes obrigatórios em trilhos apropriados para rodagem sob pressão e velocidade máxima. Um dos carros já está passando por esses testes e deve receber o aval para exportação em breve, se não apresentar qualquer problema.
> 
> A Secretaria Extraordinária da Copa (Secopa) informou que no mês de agosto devem chegar os dois primeiros carros que hoje se encontram em testes. A partir daí, a fábrica deverá respeitar um cronograma de entrega mensal com envio de composições a cada 30 dias, de acordo com contrato firmado junto ao Governo do Estado de Mato Grosso. Os últimos carros saem da Espanha em janeiro e devem chegar a Cuiabá em março. A exemplo dos vagões, os trilhos também seguem na fase de fabricação e a primeira remessa deve chegar em agosto junto com os primeiros VLT’s.
> 
> Na visita que fez recentemente à Espanha, o engenheiro da Secopa, Felipe Nascimento conheceu a fábrica e constatou a fabricação dos primeiros carros. Segundo o engenheiro, a fabricação dos trucks, caixas e até a fase de acabamento estão com parte do cronograma adiantado. No mês passado, ele fez uma apresentação à imprensa das imagens registradas em Zaragoza, na fábrica dos trens. O engenheiro informou que ainda em abril oito conjuntos já tiveram carcaça concluída e instalação das cabines em cima do primeiro chassi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “E podemos afirmar hoje, seguramente, que a fabricação das composições do VLT que rodarão em Cuiabá e Várzea Grande estão rigorosamente dentro do prazo e até com uma ligeira folga no cronograma. Não temos qualquer dúvida de que em agosto estes primeiros carros estarão sendo apresentados à imprensa e à sociedade cuiabana”, afirmou o gerente do consórcio VLT, Fernando Orsini, que vai além: “Também as obras de implantação do sistema estão dentro do seu cronograma para serem entregues dentro do prazo que é março de 2014. Até aqui, tudo anda conforme a planilha estabelecida e não há qualquer atraso”.
> 
> O chefe do Consórcio informou que as obras do VLT segue em várias frentes com trabalhos em trincheira (rotatória do Zero Km) e viadutos (UFMT, Sefaz e ferroviário da MT-040) e ainda na abertura dos trabalhos de remoção dos canteiros para a instalação de trilhos que tiveram início em Várzea Grande, há alguns dias. Os trechos da avenida João Ponce (em frente ao aeroporto) e avenida da FEB, recebem tratamento em canteiros para a instalação da via permanente. A avenida Prainha, em Cuiabá, já passou pelo trabalho de recuperação arqueológica e também deve ser interditada parcialmente nas próximas semanas para o trabalho de reforço do canal.
> 
> Assim como o gerente do consórcio VLT, o secretário da Secopa, Maurício Guimarães mostra confiança na conclusão do novo modal em março de 2014. “O ritmo dos trabalhos está de acordo com previsto e não tenho dúvida de que o sistema será entregue dentro do prazo e cumprindo a Matriz de Responsabilidade da Fifa. As frentes de trabalho serão ampliadas e essas obras terão maior celeridade a partir de agora com o fim do período das chuvas”, disse o secretário que, no entanto, previu mais transtornos quando as obras atingirem a região central. “Não diria que a cidade vai parar, mas que vamos estar com o nosso dia a dia mais impactado”, avisou.
> 
> A preparação dos canteiros para a instalação dos trilhos chega a Cuiabá nos próximos dias. Neste final de semana teve início o trabalho de logística e preparação de vias para as obras na avenida XV de Novembro. Ainda este mês, haverá interdição parcial de uma faixa central da via para a instalação da via permanente. A avenida permanecerá liberada ao trânsito, porém com apenas duas faixas de rolamento em cada lado. Uma equipe técnica da SMTU (Secretaria Municipal de Transporte Urbano) já está preparando a nova sinalização do local e trabalhando na elaboração de novas rotas.
> 
> *Mais sobre o VLT cuiabano*
> 
> Com dois eixos, CPA-Aeroporto e Coxipó-Centro, o modal será implantado no canteiro central das avenidas Historiador Rubens de Mendonça, FEB, 15 de Novembro, Tenente Coronel Duarte (Prainha), Coronel Escolástico e Fernando Correa da Costa. Serão três terminais de integração e 33 estações, que terão uma distância média de 500 a 600 metros entre um ponto e outro.
> Na execução das obras, o consórcio será responsável pela edificação de obras de arte especial. Ao longo dos 22,2 kms de trajeto do VLT, serão edificados cinco viadutos, quatro trincheiras e três pontes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eixo Aeroporto-CPA*
> 
> Com 15 Km de extensão, o trajeto CPA-Aeroporto contará com dois terminais de integração (CPA1 e André Maggi, que terá um elevado ferroviário no aeroporto Marechal Rondon), 22 estações de transbordo, quatro trincheiras (KM Zero, Avenida da FEB- Cristo Rei, Trigo Loureiro, Rua Luis Felipe, dois viadutos (elevado ferroviário no aeroporto Marechal Rondon e próximo à Sefaz, na região do CPA) e uma ponte sobre o rio Cuiabá. Nesse eixo será feito também a reestruturação do canal da Prainha, na região central de Cuiabá.
> 
> 
> 
> *Eixo Coxipó - Centro*
> 
> O eixo Coxipó-Centro terá 7,2 Km de extensão, um terminal de integração (Coxipó), 11 estações de transbordo, três viadutos (MT 040, avenida Beira Rio e um no trevo da UFMT) e duas pontes sobre o rio Coxipó. Os terminais terão estacionamento para veículos e bicicletário, ampliando o potencial de mobilidade urbana na Capital e em Várzea Grande. O projeto prevê também que todos os critérios de acessibilidade na execução das obras e na implantação das obras. O sistema de bilhetagem deverá ser compatível e integrado aos sistemas de arrecadação utilizados nos transportes públicos de Cuiabá e Várzea Grande, hoje em operação em seus ônibus (bilhetes, cartões, máquinas de venda e validadores).
> 
> http://copa.olhardireto.com.br/noti...ta_rodando_em_testes_na_Espanha&edt=1&id=1457






gabsoares_ said:


> Mais fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://copa.olhardireto.com.br/noti...ta_rodando_em_testes_na_Espanha&edt=1&id=1457


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Governments guarantees metro before the world cup



rodrigossa said:


> *Governo garante concluir metrô até o Retiro para a Copa *
> Biaggio Talento l Agência A Tarde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O governo deve lançar o edital de licitação do metrô da capital baiana até o fim do mês, depois que a Câmara Municipal aprovou, segunda, a transferência da Companhia de Transportes de Salvador (CTS) para o Estado. A previsão é inaugurar a estação Retiro para a Copa.
> 
> O prefeito ACM Neto deve assinar a passagem do controle acionário da CTS, que gerencia o sistema de transporte de trens da cidade, ao governo estadual, num prazo de dez dias.
> 
> O secretário estadual da Casa Civil, Rui Costa explicou que o edital será para concluir a linha 1 (até Pirajá), construir a linha 2 e apresentar projeto para levar o sistema até Cajazeiras. Além disso, o consórcio vencedor irá explorar a operação do sistema.
> 
> "Nossa ideia é lançar o edital no dia 27 de maio, com previsão de construir o trecho até o Retiro antes da Copa de 2014; e chegar a Pirajá em dezembro daquele ano. Implantar até dezembro de 2016 o trecho 2 (ligando o aeroporto), junto com o estudo da extensão para Cajazeiras ", disse Costa, que após toda essa novela tem a sensação "do dever cumprido". Citou que além do metrô, a cidade vai ganhar os projetos das vias estruturantes que alimentarão o sistema de trens com ônibus.
> 
> O secretário também confirmou que o ex-secretário da Fazenda do Estado e candidato a prefeito de Candeias derrotado pelo PT, Carlos Martins será o diretor-superintendente da CTS.
> 
> *Escândalo* - Considerado um dos mais caros do mundo, o metrô de Salvador virou chacota nacional e um exemplo de mal feito da coisa pública. São 13 anos, desde o início das obras na gestão do prefeito Antonio Imbassahy. O projeto deveria ligar a Lapa ao bairro do Pirajá. Mas, ao longo dos anos, o projeto foi alterado e o trajeto cortado à metade.
> 
> A obra foi paralisada várias vezes por suspeitas de irregularidades, o que resultou numa ação de improbidade administrativa que o Ministério Público Federal move contra seis construtoras e 11 ex-gestores públicos devido à licitação e execução das obras. O MPF, com base em relatório do Tribunal de Contas da União, estimou os prejuízos aos cofres públicos em pelo menos R$ 100 milhões.
> 
> Recentemente, o governador Jaques Wagner lamentou que cerca de R$ 1,5 bilhão investidos no projeto tenham "virado pó" devido à descontinuidade administrativa do município. Além disso, lembrou que em 2008, o Estado pagou  R$ 108 milhões pelos trens do sistema, que estão "ao relento se acabando" aguardando a conclusão das obras para rodar.
> 
> Com a estratégia de transferir o metrô para o Estado, o governo federal concordou em destinar mais R$ 1 bilhão, dentro do PAC da mobilidade urbana da Copa do Mundo para o metrô. Além disso, abriu um crédito de mais R$ 600 milhões no Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES) para o projeto.
> 
> Na sua última visita a Salvador, para inaugurar a Arena Fonte Nova, a presidente Dilma anunciou mais R$ 1 bilhão para a construção das vias estruturantes, os dois corredores com faixas exclusivas de ônibus que vão interligar o trecho urbano da rodovia BR-324 à Avenida Paralela.
> 
> 
> http://atarde.uol.com.br/politica/m...rante-concluir-metro-ate-o-retiro-para-a-copa


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia) *- project of multimodal renovation of São Cristovão station



Adrecal said:


> ^^
> 
> Certamente, melhor ainda se fizerem por causa disso um bom acabamento.
> Projeto Básico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alguém sabe como está o andamento das reformas da estação São Cristovão? Ficou para 2016?*
> 
> Projeto Básico


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Highlights* - from the main thread

*Construction update video for April, 2013*

Line 4






Line 5






Line 15






Line 17






*Line 5 *- article on Adolfo Pinheiro station and rest of line, following the same route as the tram that was built in 1913



mopc said:


> 11/05/2013 - 22h10
> 
> *Um século depois, Metrô de São Paulo segue 'trilhos' do bonde*
> 
> EDUARDO GERAQUE
> DE SÃO PAULO
> 
> Com um intervalo de mais de cem anos, uma nova ligação por trilhos entre Santo Amaro (zona sul de SP) e o centro de São Paulo começa a ter contornos bem definidos.
> 
> Em 1913, era o bonde elétrico que deixava o então centro do município santo-amarense --que passou a fazer parte de São Paulo em 1935--para ir "à cidade", como diziam os moradores da época.
> 
> A linha, que também entrou para a história por ser a última em funcionamento na cidade, parou em 1968.
> 
> Com a inauguração da estação Adolfo Pinheiro, prevista para dezembro, são os trilhos do metrô que vão seguir na mesma direção.
> 
> Em agosto, começa a escavação do túnel da linha 5-lilás, que sairá da estação e vai até a região da Vila Mariana.
> 
> As escavações para a construção da parada, em Santo Amaro, começaram em 2009. O governo prometia entregar a obra em 2010, mas a estação só vai estar operando plenamente em abril de 2014.
> 
> O tempo é quase o mesmo gasto na construção do primeiro trecho da linha lilás, que tem seis estações.
> 
> "Um dos problemas aqui é esta adutora da Sabesp. A antiga, de 1920, era de ferro fundido", disse Jurandir Fernandes, secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos.
> 
> Na terça-feira (7), ele guiou a reportagem da Folha pela nova estação. Só a troca de 850 metros da adutora, segundo o governo, atrasou as obras da estação em um ano e meio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Uma nova ligação por trilhos entre Santo Amaro, na zona sul, e o centro de SP é feita por onde passava o bonde elétrico_
> 
> Outro motivo de atraso foram as paradas por ordem judicial, devido ao processo que apura suspeitas de fraude na licitação da linha.
> 
> Com a obra na Adolfo Pinheiro na reta final, o maior desafio será escavar o túnel.
> 
> Serão usados três tatuzões, máquinas gigantes que escavam o solo. Elas vão operar por baixo de avenidas como Adolfo Pinheiro, Santo Amaro, Bandeirantes e Ibirapuera, ladeadas por prédios.
> 
> "É um processo seguro, porque não usa explosivos", afirma Jurandir Fernandes.
> 
> O antigo bonde chegava ao centro em cerca de 40 minutos. O metrô, quando toda a linha 5-lilás estiver pronta, em meados de 2016, deverá demorar quase isso.


Line 5 TBM (reused from Line 4). Other two new TBMs will be used too.




















B]Line 6[/B] - renders of stations Itaberaba, Água Branca and Sesc Pompeia



Marcio Staffa said:


> Arquitetura Fernandes
> 
> Estação Itaberaba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Água Branca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Sesc Pompéia


Line 15 Monorail

first metallic beam arrives (part of the track switch system)




























*Line 17 Monorail update*




























Airport station:



























by Marcio Staffa



*CMSP (Metro Company)*- company president updates completion deadlines for major projects:

Line 4 - Oscar Freire, Fradique Coutinho, Higienópolis-Mackenzie and São Paulo-Morumbi to open on September 2014
Line 4 - Vila Sônia in 2015
Line 5 - Adolfo Pinheiro opens December 2013, commercial operations by April 2014
Line 5 - stations from Alto da Boa Vista to Chácara Klabin on October 2016
Line 15 - Vila Prudente - Oratório - trial operations December 2013, commercial operations April 2014
Line 15 - Oratório - São Mateus 2015, Cidade Tiradentes late 2016



caiocco said:


> *Presidente do Metrô de SP compara fila de usuários a pinguins*
> _Previsão de entrega da Estação Vila Sônia, por exemplo, passou de 2014 para julho de 2015_
> Caio do Valle - O Estado de S. Paulo
> 
> O presidente da Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo, Peter Walker, apresentou nesta sexta-feira, 10, um cronograma diferente do anunciado anteriormente pela empresa para as obras de ampliação do sistema. Serão afetadas as inaugurações de estações de duas linhas: a 4-Amarela e a 5-Lilás. No mesmo evento, o dirigente comparou a fila de passageiros em horários de pico a uma fila de pinguins.
> 
> *Veja também:	*
> *** Ouça o trecho da declaração do presidente do Metrô
> 
> Durante evento na sede do Secovi (sindicato da habitação), na zona sul da capital, Walker divulgou o panorama dos projetos para ampliar a rede metroviária. Na apresentação, expôs a intenção de fazer com que a malha alcance 278 quilômetros de extensão em 2030. Hoje, ela tem 74 km.
> 
> Na Linha 4-Amarela, a previsão de entrega total agora passou para julho de 2015, quando a Estação Vila Sônia deve começar a funcionar. As outras quatro paradas da segunda fase desse ramal (Higienópolis-Mackenzie, Oscar Freire, Fradique Coutinho e São Paulo-Morumbi) abrem em setembro de 2014. Originalmente, o governo do Estado havia informado que todas as paradas, entre elas a Vila Sônia, estariam prontas em 2014.
> 
> A empresa alegou que a Estação Vila Sônia é "uma obra mais complexa, que inclui um terminal de ônibus integrado à estação, a ampliação do pátio de manutenção e estacionamento de trens e a construção de mais 1,5 km de via em direção ao município de Taboão da Serra" e "exigirá uma operação de desvio de tráfego mais elaborada" na Avenida Professor Francisco Morato, na zona oeste, com um aterro no nível da via.
> 
> Também houve alteração do prazo de entrega da extensão de 11,5 km da Linha 5-Lilás, na zona sul. Há menos de três meses, o Metrô divulgou que o ramal com 11 estações (da futura parada Alto da Boa Vista à Chácara Klabin, na Linha 2-Verde) ficaria pronto em 2015. Mas Walker disse que sua abertura total será em outubro de 2016.
> 
> Na mesma linha, a Estação Adolfo Pinheiro terá operação assistida antes de funcionar plenamente. A entrega será em dezembro deste ano, mas sua operação comercial só vai começar em abril de 2014.
> 
> *Monotrilho. *A reconfiguração de cronograma também atingiu a Linha 15-Prata, na zona leste, que está sendo construída em forma de monotrilho. A operação comercial entre as duas primeiras estações, Vila Prudente e Oratório, está prevista para abril de 2014. O Metrô alega que, neste caso, não há atraso, porque tal trecho deve abrir em operação assistida em dezembro, ou seja, ainda em 2013, como havia sido divulgado anteriormente.
> 
> No segundo segmento dessa linha, entre as Estações Oratório e São Mateus, a situação é semelhante, com abertura apenas assistida em dezembro de 2014 (ano prometido para a abertura). Mas o funcionamento pleno do trecho – em horário comercial completo – será meses depois, em abril de 2015. A extensão final, até Cidade Tiradentes, ficou para o fim de 2016.
> 
> Em nota, o Metrô informou que "segue rigorosamente o cronograma de execução de entrega de obras", mas que "fatores externos" – como ações judiciais por causa de processos de desapropriação, licenciamentos ambientais e planejamento de desvios de tráfego causados por interdições em vias de grande movimento – muitas vezes geram a necessidade de "ajustes no calendário de obras".
> 
> *Lotação. *O presidente do Metrô também comentou a superlotação da rede. A malha metroviária chega a transportar 4,6 milhões de pessoas por dia – volume que aumentou em 25% nos últimos dois anos.
> 
> "Por que em Itaquera fica aquela fila, parece pinguim, e a plataforma cheia? Porque, se deixar descer pela catraca, daí vai ser um inferno na plataforma", disse, ao falar das medidas de contenção antes das catracas em estações muito cheias no pico, como a parada final da Linha 3-Vermelha.
> 
> 
> Extraído de: Estadão.


----------



## mopc

*Manaus Monorail / BRT* - construction still set to start this year



Manauaras said:


> *Monotrilho e BRT só no papel*
> 
> *Obras do monotrilho e do BRT, que deveriam estar concluídas até a realização da Copa do Mundo, em 2014, sequer iniciaram
> *
> 
> Manaus (AM), 12 de Maio de 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Projeto do monotrilho elaborado pela Secretaria de Planejamento do Governo do Estado está orçado em R$ 1,4 bilhão e prevê a construção de uma linha, no sentido Norte-Centro, perfazendo um total de 20,2 quilômetros de extensão (Divulgação/Governo do Estado)*
> 
> A um ano da Copa do Mundo da Fifa, nada do legado prometido pelas autoridades públicas para a melhoria da mobilidade urbana em Manaus saiu do papel. Obras como o monotrilho e o BRT (Bus Rapid Transit), usadas a exaustão para embalar o sonho dos manauaras em ter um transporte público de melhor qualidade, foram até retiradas da Matriz de Responsabilidade do Governo do Amazonas e da Prefeitura de Manaus para o evento.
> 
> Vendido em 2009 pelo então governador Eduardo Braga (PMDB) como um dos projetos carro-chefe para que Manaus figurasse como subsede da Copa, o monotrilho deveria entrar em operação em dezembro deste ano. A obra, tachada por opositores como o ex-prefeito Amazonino Mendes (PDT) de “inexequível”, previa a construção de uma linha partindo da Norte ao Centro de Manaus.
> 
> O BRT, proposta defendida pelo ex-prefeito Amazonino Mendes, previa a construção de corredores exclusivos para ônibus que ligaria a Zona Leste ao Centro de Manaus. Segundo a Matriz de Responsabilidades para a Copa 2014, as obras do BRT deveriam ter iniciado em dezembro de 2011, e concluídas em março de 2014. O custo do projeto aos cofres públicos foi estimado em R$ 260 milhões.
> 
> O monotrilho, orçado inicialmente em R$ 1,4 bilhão, tinha o mês de março de 2010 como data para iniciar as obras. E deveria ser concluído em dezembro de 2013. Tão logo o Governo do Amazonas licitou a obra, em março de 2011, o Tribunal de Contas da União (TCU) e a Controladoria Geral da União (CGU) identificaram irregularidades no edital da licitação e falhas nos projetos básicos.
> 
> Também em 2011, a CGU detectou problemas no projeto do BRT. Segundo o órgão, o sistema de corredores de ônibus da prefeitura passava pela mesma localidade do monotrilho, com pontos de paradas previstos até para os mesmos locais. O problema, que para o órgão significava que os projetos não estavam sendo pensados de forma integrada, foi um dos fatores que impediram a Caixa Econômica Federal de liberar o financiamento de R$ 194,7 milhões para o município.
> 
> Diante dos entraves para obter os recursos e tirar do papel o monotrilho e o BRT, o Governo do Amazonas e a Prefeitura de Manaus pediram do Governo Federal, em 2012, para retirar as duas obras da Matriz de Responsabilidade da Copa.
> 
> Tanto o Governo do Estado quanto a Prefeitura de Manaus defendem que, mesmo não servindo à população até a Copa de 2014, monotrilho e o BRT podem, sim, ser considerados legados que o evento vai deixar para a cidade. O argumento é que as obras saíram da agenda da Copa, mas não da agenda do Governo Federal, que garantiu recursos para os dois projetos saírem do papel até 2016.
> 
> *Pontos*
> 
> Estágio atual dos projetos
> 
> *Monotrilho e BRT saíram da Matriz de Responsabilidade da Copa e migraram para a Programação de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC 2).*
> 
> *O projeto do monotrilho está na fase de sondagem do solo nas avenidas Torquato Tapajós, Constantino Nery e Max Teixeira. *Segundo o governo, o estudo é para definir o tipo de tecnologia de engenharia civil que será utilizada na construção. O consórcio Monotrilho Manaus (CR Almeida, Mendes Júnior e Scomi) é responsável pela execução da obra.
> 
> A obra do BRT tem previsão para iniciar com a chegada do verão, no segundo semestre de 2013. O projeto terá financiamento do Governo do Amazonas, segundo a UGP Copa. O serviço está licitado e será executado pela construtora Construbase, com orçamento de R$ 260 milhões.
> 
> *A previsão de entrega das obras do monotrilho e do BRT é 2016.* Segundo o Governo do Amazonas, o monotrilho terá 20,2 quilômetros de extensão e capacidade para transportar até 25 mil passageiros por hora em cada sentido.
> 
> O traçado do BRT vai da zona Leste ao Centro da cidade em uma pista isolada. A prefeitura defende que o modelo aumentará a velocidade média do deslocamento em relação ao transporte coletivo convencional.
> 
> *Três perguntas para Miguel Capobiango Coord. da Unid. Gest. do Projeto Copa (UGP Copa)*
> 
> *Quais entraves inviabilizaram a conclusão dos projetos para a Copa?*
> 
> O monotrilho enfrentou uma dificuldade relativa à própria novidade. É um sistema de transporte novo. Não temos nenhum no Brasil. Por conta desse caráter inovador, os próprios técnicos da Caixa Econômica levantaram uma série de questões que necessitavam de detalhamento dos projetistas. Esse trâmite demorou muito. É compreensível.
> 
> *E o que aconteceu com o BRT (Bus Rapid Transit)?*
> 
> Detalhamentos do projeto não estavam esclarecidos. Também demandou tempo junto à aprovação na Caixa Econômica Federal. Chegou a ser assinado contrato de financiamento ainda em 2012. Havia necessidade de contrapartida e a prefeitura não tinha o aporte para essa contrapartida na ocasião. Por isso não foi feito o convênio.
> 
> *O que tem de concreto hoje sobre os projetos do monotrilho e do BRT?*
> 
> No monotrilho, a sondagem de solo para poder dimensionar as estacas e verificar as interferências com tubulações que existem ali embaixo. É um trabalho muito demorado. Isso é uma etapa do projeto executivo. O BRT foi licitado e homologado. Só não foi contratado ainda porque precisa de um convênio entre o Estado e a prefeitura para que seja aberto orçamento. O convênio está sendo trabalhado entre a PGE e a PGM.
> 
> 
> 
> *Comentário*
> 
> Bernardo MonteiroCoord. UGP Copa do Município
> 
> ‘Temos que fazer o que é possível’
> 
> “Os fatos que levaram a Prefeitura de Manaus a não executar o BRT na gestão passada não cabe a mim explicar. Acho que agora é importante destacar que pelo fato da obra está no PAC da Copa, conseguimos obter o financiamento. E mesmo deslocada para o PAC normal, os recursos estão garantidos. Para a Copa do Mundo, o eixo do traçado do BRT não está dentro da área do plano de mobilidade. O turista chega ao aeroporto, vai à Arena da Amazônia assistir aos jogos, de lá vai conhecer o Centro antigo e de lá vai a Fan Fest da Ponta Negra. Esse quadrilátero, perímetro, é o que vai ser mais utilizado nos eventos da Copa. E esse não é o traçado do BRT. Então, a Prefeitura de Manaus está elaborando projetos para cuidar da requalificação urbana para a Copa nesse trajeto. É importante destacar que essa gestão assumiu a prefeitura agora em 2013. Temos que fazer o que é possível dentro desse período. O prefeito anunciou pacote de intervenções recentemente e Manaus vai se transformar num canteiro de obras. Essa gestão fará o máximo para requalificar as principais ruas e avenidas. É possível fazer tudo? Não. Mas tentaremos dentro das nossas possibilidades”.
> 
> http://acritica.uol.com.br/manaus/Monotrilho-BRT-so-papel_0_917908202.html





Felipe Amazonense said:


> 12/05/2013 13h27 - Atualizado em 12/05/2013 13h27
> 
> *Audiência vai discutir construção do monotrilho na Zona Norte de Manaus*
> 
> *Evento deve acontecer em centro de convivência no dia 31 de maio.
> Vereador informou que Seinfra, SDS e Ipaam serão convidados.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monotrilho era previsto para ser inaugurado antes
> da Copa do Mundo de 2014 (Foto: Divulgação)
> 
> Um audiência pública será realizada pela Câmara Municipal para discutir a implantação das estações do monotrilho e o prolongamento da Avenida das Torres. O evento vai acontecer no Centro de Convivência da Família, Padre Pedro Vignola, bairro Cidade Nova, Zona Norte da capital, no dia 31 de maio.
> 
> A Comissão de Transporte, Viação e Obras Públicas da Câmara Municipal de Manaus aprovou a realização da audiência na última sexta-feira (10). Em nota, a assessoria do vereador Rosivaldo Cordovil (PTN), presidente da comissão, informou que a Secretaria de Estado de Infraestrutura do Estado (Seinfra), a Secretaria de Estado do Meio Ambiente e Desenvolvimento Sustentável (SDS) e o Instituto de Proteção Ambiental do Amazonas (Ipaam) serão convidados para o evento.
> A discussão deve girar em torno do efeito dessas obras para a Zona Norte de Manaus. A reunião da comissão também contou com a participação dos vereadores *Waldemir José (PT) *e Walfran Torres (PTC).
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/am/amazonas/not...ao-do-monotrilho-na-zona-norte-de-manaus.html


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - forumer pictures



ViajanteFLA!!!!!! said:


> Algumas fotos do trecho...
> 
> 1- Marechal Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-Bento Ribeiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11-Engenho Novo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17-


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - new overview video


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - new pictures of vehicle



BrunoTins said:


> ^^
> 
> Secopa divulga novas imagens do interior do VLT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notícia aqui


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransOeste to reach Jardim Oceânico in two years, where it will meet future Metro Line 4.



RCostis said:


> Transoeste chegará ao Jardim Oceânico em dois anos
> Obras permitirão integrar o corredor de ônibus com a Linha 4 do metrô
> 
> O GLOBO
> (EMAIL FACEBOOK TWITTER)
> 
> Publicado:
> 21/05/13 - 5h00
> Atualizado:
> 21/05/13 - 9h21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O novo trecho do BRT Transoeste
> Agência O Globo
> 
> RIO — As obras do BRT Transoeste no trecho mais movimentado da Avenida das Américas (entre o BarraShopping e o Downtown) e na Avenida Armando Lombardi começam até o fim de setembro. Na segunda-feira, a prefeitura lançou o edital de licitação do chamado lote zero do Transoeste, que ligará o BRT com a futura Linha 4 do metrô, no Jardim Oceânico. Por dia, 136,5 mil veículos circulam na área.
> 
> A prefeitura admitiu que os transtornos ao tráfego serão inevitáveis, mas negociará com as empreiteiras a realização das obras por etapas para tentar minimizar problemas.
> 
> As obras, orçadas em R$ 94,9 milhões, deverão durar dois anos e fazem parte do pacote de intervenções para os Jogos Olímpicos de 2016. Os trabalhos começarão pelo trecho entre o Terminal Alvorada e o BarraShopping. No trecho entre o Downtown e o Jardim Oceânico, será construída nova ponte para a passagem dos ônibus articulados.
> 
> *Quase sete meses após inauguração, estações do BRT ainda não foram abertas*
> 
> — A ampliação do Transoeste ajudará a desafogar um trecho já saturado da Avenida das Américas. Não haverá redução de faixas para os carros, porque os corredores exclusivos serão implantados com a redução do espaço entre os canteiros divisórios — explicou o secretário municipal de Transportes, Carlos Roberto Osorio.
> 
> *Viagens mais rápidas*
> 
> Segundo Osorio, o novo trecho deverá receber 140 mil usuários por dia. A partir do terminal Alvorada (atual fim de linha), serão implantadas mais sete estações. A integração do BRT com o metrô permitirá a redução de tempos de viagens com outras áreas do Rio. Um deslocamento entre o Alvorada e o Centro, que hoje pode levar até 95 minutos, por exemplo, poderá ser feito em apenas 55 minutos. Uma viagem entre Recreio e Copacabana terá o tempo reduzido de 80 minutos para 50 minutos com BRT e metrô.
> 
> Na segunda-feira, a prefeitura também confirmou que o terminal de BRT que atenderá às Olimpíadas ficará no cruzamento entre as avenidas Salvador Allende e Embaixador Abelardo Bueno. Hoje, na área, existe uma espécie de ‘‘piscinão’‘ para captar água das chuvas. Ele será aterrado porque o projeto prevê também nova rede de drenagem para a área.
> 
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/transoeste-chegara-ao-jardim-oceanico-em-dois-anos-8448949#ixzz2TvjhiNd6
> © 1996 - 2013. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - expropriation procedures started by the State government. 



martche said:


> *Governo dá mais um passo para a conclusão do VLT*
> 
> 21/05/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SÃO PAULO - Os imóveis localizados no município de Santos, no trecho Conselheiro Nébias-Valongo - por onde circulará o Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) da Baixada Santista - foram considerados de utilidade pública para fins de desapropriação total ou parcial. O decreto foi assinado pelo governador do Estado de São Paulo Geraldo Alckmin na última sexta-feira, dia 17 de maio.
> 
> A EMTU/SP vai informar os proprietários sobre o processo de desapropriação, incluindo os documentos necessários para recebimento da indenização. As obras do primeiro trecho do VLT, que vai de Barreiros até Conselheiro Nébias, têm previsão de início para maio e conclusão prevista para junho de 2014. As obras do trecho Conselheiro Nébias-Valongo devem ser iniciadas em julho de 2013 e a previsão e que sejam concluídas em julho de 2014.
> 
> Fonte: DCI - www.dci.com.br


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - new visual identity chosen



RCostis said:


> Visual de estações do metrô muda até 2016
> Objetivo é padronizar placas e facilitar utilização do serviço
> 
> FERNANDA PONTES
> (EMAIL FACEBOOK TWITTER)
> Publicado:
> 21/05/13 - 8h00
> Atualizado:
> 21/05/13 - 8h00
> 
> RIO — Uma reforma visual vai mudar a cara das 35 estações do metrô do Rio para os eventos internacionais que a cidade vai sediar até as Olimpíadas. Sinalização bilíngue, placas padronizadas na cor amarela e mapas fazem parte da mudança, que começou pela Cinelândia este ano e será concluída em 2016. Uma das novidades é o fim da indicação de sentido (Zona Norte e Zona Sul), que será substituída agora pelo destino final da estação, como Ipanema/General Osório e Pavuna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> — O turista não sabe o que fica na Zona Sul e na Zona Norte da cidade. Ele tem os nomes de bairros como referência. É assim que funciona em qualquer metrô do mundo — explica Ricardo Leite, diretor de criação da Crama Design Estratégico, agência contratada para fazer a reforma visual do metrô.
> 
> A mudança, que terá investimento de R$ 1 milhão da concessionária MetrôRio, foi considerada necessária após um estudo realizado nas estações, por onde circulam cerca de 650 mil pessoas por dia. O maior problema, segundo Ricardo, está no excesso de informação, e por isso, serão eliminadas 35% das placas nas estações:
> 
> — Isso acaba confundindo o passageiro. O menos nesse caso é mais. Padronizamos de forma que o usuário do metrô tenha discernimento entre o que é placa de sinalização e o que é propaganda.
> 
> *Cores escolhidas: amarelo e cinza*
> 
> Outra novidade será em relação à cor adotada. A partir de agora, será amarelo, com letras em cinza chumbo, porque garante “um alto grau de contraste e facilidade na leitura”. A fonte escolhida será a Wayfinding, do designer alemão Ralf Herrmann, que é utilizada na sinalização de estradas em dezenas de países do mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A variedade de cores no metrô pode ser vista, por exemplo, em Acari. Na mesma estação, há placas nas cores rosa e cinza. Na Pavuna, há sinalização em verde e amarelo, mas basta percorrer algumas outras estações para encontrar placas laranjas, azuis e vermelhas.
> 
> — A cada nova estação construída ou qualquer mudança de governo, mudava-se também a cor, a forma e a tipologia da placa — diz Ricardo.
> 
> Um mapa do entorno da estação mais informativo será afixado próximo às bilheterias e plataformas, contendo a distância aproximada das atrações turísticas e culturais daquela área. No mapa da Cinelândia, por exemplo, há agora os Arcos da Lapa.
> 
> Os acessos também serão nomeados por letras, o que também facilita a localização dos usuários e ajuda os portadores de deficiência física a encontrar os que possuem elevadores ou plataformas para o seu embarque/desembarque. Todos os produtos disponíveis na bilheteria vão passar por mudanças no sistema de cores e forma de apresentação.
> 
> — Quem não mora na cidade, e até mesmo o carioca que não costuma andar de metrô, fica confuso na compra do bilhete, não sabe qual comprar, o que aumenta as filas — afirma Ricardo.
> 
> A meta da concessionária é implantar o novo o modelo visual em 12 estações das linhas 1 e 2 do metrô até o fim do ano.
> 
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/visual-de-estacoes-do-metro-muda-ate-2016-8449019#ixzz2Tvhv0ijt
> © 1996 - 2013. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.


----------



## mopc

*General *- TV report on light rail and monorail systems in the world and Brazilian plans


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - official presentation video of East Line


----------



## carl_Alm

Is this Santos' tram or just illustration?


----------



## mopc

That is the Vossloh tram model that has been selected for the future Santos system. The actual units are not yet in production, as far as I know, that white tram is just an identical unit for illustration purposes. The actual livery might be along these lines:









(official release, but wrong tram model)


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - new viaduct (for cars and trams) steams ahead



CUIABA2014 said:


> *Avanço na construção do viaduto da UFMT anima população*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Secom-MT
> 
> Após pouco mais de um mês desde a última intervenção no trânsito para a ampliação de uma nova frente de trabalho, a evolução do viaduto rodoferroviário na avenida Fernando Corrêa da Costa, em frente à entrada principal da UFMT, tem despertado à atenção de quem passa ou trabalha nas proximidades da obra.
> 
> 
> Antônio Carlos da Silva Barbosa, por exemplo, acompanha bem de perto o progresso do projeto, já que, como pintor, presta serviços à prefeitura do campus da Universidade. “Quem passa aqui todos os dias acha que nada mudou, mas é só ficar uma semana longe que a gente já vê diferença na obra. Quando chegar a hora, a festa da Copa será muito bonita”.
> 
> Assim como Barbosa, outros mato-grossenses também vêm fiscalizando o andamento não só do elevado da UFMT, mas de todos os preparativos para realização do Mundial de 2014 nas cidades de Cuiabá e Várzea Grande.
> 
> “Para nós que somos leigos no assunto parece que as coisas não evoluem, mas hoje entendo que há outros trabalhos, etapas e estudos antes que se inicie uma obra. Tenho percebido o avanço deste viaduto e parece que já deve estar perto de terminar”, diz o cientista social, Igor Bueno.
> 
> Para a jovem engenheira florestal, 23, Talita Gonçalves, é grande a expectativa pela entrega das obras no prazo para a Copa e considera a mudança arquitetônica positiva. “Estou na torcida para que tudo dê certo”, avalia Gonçalves.
> 
> Com a implantação da segunda etapa da rota alternativa, sentido Coxipó-Centro, as equipes de engenharia do Consórcio VLT Cuiabá-Várzea Grande puderam dar continuidade aos serviços de concretagem de blocos (fundação), para em seguida construir os pilares, as travessas e fazer o lançamento das vigas do lado esquerdo do viaduto (sobre a pista do sentido Coxipó - Centro).
> 
> “É natural que as pessoas fiquem apreensivas com a finalização das obras, mas garantimos à população que as obras ficarão prontas em tempo e que teremos uma cidade transformada com mais qualidade no ir e vir. E vamos poder comemorar a realização do Mundial em Cuiabá com uma grande festa”, afirma o secretário extraordinário da Secopa, Maurício Guimarães.
> 
> *OBRA*
> 
> O viaduto da UFMT terá 428 metros de comprimento e está sendo construído sobre os entroncamentos das avenidas Brasília, Tancredo Neves, Fernando Corrêa da Costa e a via de acesso ao campus da UFMT. Será constituído de duas faixas de circulação por sentido para o tráfego geral e a via permanente do VLT. Sob o viaduto também serão construídas as pistas marginais e uma rotatória.
> 
> http://copa.olhardireto.com.br/noti...viaduto_da_UFMT_anima_populacao&edt=1&id=1738




NEWS - _*In full steam, three light rail compositions will be delivered on May, system to become operational by June 2014*_



CUIABA2014 said:


> *A todo vapor, CAF deve entregar três VLT’s para MT em maio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ao contrário de algumas obras da mobilidade urbana que enfrentam atrasos, a fabricação do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos que vai rodar em Cuiabá e Várzea Grande a partir do ano que vem está à toda velocidade.
> 
> Superando a expectativa do cronograma fechado com o Governo do Estado que previa a entrega de dois carros completos este mês, a espanhola CAF, que está fabricando e já testando as composições, foi além e anunciou que deve fechar o mês com três veículos entregues, ou seja, um a mais do que prometeu no contrato. A informação foi prestada pelo gerente do consórcio VLT Cuiabá-Várzea Grande, Fernando Orsini, com exclusividade para o Olhar Copa.
> 
> Enquanto o terceiro VLT já está ‘saindo do forno’, as duas primeiras composições prontas estão passando pelos testes de pressão e velocidade, na cidade de Zaragoza, na Espanha. O engenheiro de tráfego da Secopa, André Luis Gomes Bento, está acompanhando os testes que seguirão até o dia 31 deste mês. Se forem aprovados nestes testes, os trens estarão prontos para serem despachados para Mato Grosso. A chegada destes carros em Cuiabá está prevista para agosto após 90 dias com o procedimento de exportação.
> 
> De acordo com o Consórcio VLT, os dois primeiros trens foram concluídos na primeira quinzena deste mês, dentro do contrato pactuado com o Governo do Estado.* "Fomos informados de que ainda neste mês de maio, teve início a fabricação do terceiro VLT, que estava na programação para o mês de junho. Isso significa que está havendo um adiantamento na fábrica, o que é muito positivo para nossa expectativa"*, assinalou Orsini. Ele lembra que de acordo com o cronograma, estava previsto a entrega de dois carros para maio; Essa planejamento prevê a fabricação de três VLT’s em junho. Em julho, serão embarcados quatro carros respeitando uma programação progressiva que chegará a seu pico em outubro, quando devem ser fabricados oito trens. Até janeiro de 2014, devem estar em Cuiabá 40 trens.
> 
> As obras do VLT seguem em nove frentes, das quais cinco trabalham na construção de viadutos (UFMT, Aeroporto, Sefaz, ferroviário sobre a MT-040) e uma rotatória (Zero Km). Uma frente está pronta para iniciar as intervenções nas avenidas XV de Novembro, até o final do mês. Os trabalhos seguirão até a Prainha, devendo alcançar a Coronel Escolástico. O corte da pista na XV de Novembro depende ainda do término da sinalização da via. Trabalhos preliminares como prospecção arqueológica e sondagem de solo já foram realizados.
> 
> “O VLT está indo de vento em popa como um foguete. Os avanços dos últimos dias e a rapidez na fábrica nos deixaram muito entusiasmados. Até aqui, posso afirmar que está tudo indo muito bem para que em março de 2014 possamos entregar o modal para o Governo do Estado. E estou confiante de que em junho, antes dos jogos da Copa, os carros já estarão rodando em Cuiabá e Várzea Grande”, afirmou com convicção o chefe do VLT.
> 
> http://copa.olhardireto.com.br/noti...ato_Grosso_ainda_em_maio&id=1731#!prettyPhoto


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Cardeal Arcoverde station, line 1


----------



## mopc

*Santos Heritage tramways* - pics


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - news

- State government will not touch metro trains before the tender/ Mobility will have billions in investment



Ramos said:


> *Governo do estado não vai mexer nos trens do metrô antes de licitação*
> _Mesmo tendo sido anunciada em 5 de abril a transferência da gestão do sistema metroviário, as obras ficarão para setembro_
> _Correio da Bahia - 23.05.2013 | Atualizado em 23.05.2013 - 08:53_
> 
> _Jorge Gauthier
> [email protected]_
> 
> _Foto: Almiro Lopes_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Trens chegaram em 2008 e nunca transportaram nenhum passageiro_
> 
> Nas estações de trens do metrô de Salvador não há trabalhadores para pôr fim às obras que se arrastam há 14 anos. Hoje, apenas vigilantes tomam conta do patrimônio que já tem muito mato acumulado e poeira.
> 
> Esse cenário deve permanecer assim pelo menos até setembro, mesmo tendo sido anunciada em 5 de abril a transferência da gestão do sistema metroviário da capital para o governo do estado. Essa previsão é da Secretaria de Desenvolvimento Urbano da Bahia (Sedur) que é responsável pelos projetos de mobilidade, incluindo o metrô.
> 
> Segundo o chefe de gabinete da Sedur, Eduardo Copello, para que os trens comecem a funcionar é necessário ainda que seja cumprida uma série de intervenções e avaliações em todo sistema. Mas isso só deve ser feito pela empresa que vencer a licitação para construção e operação do metrô, que terá o edital publicado amanhã.
> 
> “Hoje, temos o trecho da Lapa ao Acesso Norte com uma construção concluída, mas que ainda não tem condições de operar. Não existe, por exemplo, sistemas de bilhetagem e os próprios trens precisam passar por uma revitalização, porque estão muito tempo parados”, explicou.
> 
> O cronograma do governo do estado prevê a assinatura do contrato com a empresa vencedora da licitação no final de setembro, com o início imediato dos trabalhos. “A racionalidade indica que as intervenções sejam feitas pelo próprio concessionário, que vai ser contratado através da licitação de parceria público privada para operar”, diz Copello, destacando que a licitação prevê uma concessão de 30 anos.
> 
> *Transferência*
> O processo de transferência da gestão do metrô da prefeitura para o estado ainda não foi concluído. “Não temos o conhecimento de como vamos receber o sistema, porque ainda não recebemos. Temos apenas informações de reuniões com a prefeitura. Ainda há pendente a transferência das ações para ocorrer a transferência da gestão”, explica Copello. De acordo com a Secretaria Municipal de Urbanismo e Transporte, isso acontecerá hoje.
> 
> Entretanto, a Casa Civil do Estado da Bahia afirmou ontem, através de sua assessoria, que foi concluída uma auditoria na CTS – feita pela empresa Audicont Auditores e Consultores – para identificar os passivos e ativos da empresa antes do estado assumir a gestão. A Casa Civil, porém, informou que não vai divulgar detalhes do resultado do estudo.
> 
> O edital da licitação será detalhado amanhã, às 9h, no Hotel Pestana, em Salvador. “Está previsto que o concessionário faça a conclusão da linha 1 até Pirajá e a implantação da linha 2 até Lauro de Freitas. Incluímos também a obrigatoriedade da empresa de apresentar estudos detalhados e completos para extensão da linha 1 até a região de Cajazeiras”, detalhou Copello.
> 
> Depois do lançamento do edital, empresas interessadas devem apresentar propostas, que serão analisadas por uma comissão do governo estadual. Serão avaliados os aspéctos técnicos e financeiros das propostas.
> 
> “O momento de decisão será feito em sessão aberta na Bolsa de Valores de São Paulo (Bovespa), onde os interessados que atenderem os requisitos do edital farão seus lances em viva voz e é onde temos a vontade que se tenha uma disputa para o valor máximo da operação”, disse Cícero Monteiro, secretário da Sedur. A sessão será em agosto.
> 
> Monteiro, porém, não informou qual será o valor exigido no edital para a concessão do sistema. “Não podemos dizer ainda os valores. Faz parte da licitação a isonomia das informações”.
> 
> *Operação*
> Para que haja o início da operação da linha 1 do metrô – da Lapa ao Retiro, que tem previsão de ser entregue à população antes da Copa do Mundo de 2014 – os 24 trens precisam ser avaliados.
> 
> “Você tem equipamentos que estão a pelo menos quatro anos parados. Eles precisam ser revisados e revitalizados. Depois, tem a etapa de comissionamento, quando se ajusta os equipamentos à condição operacional do metrô de Salvador”, explica Copello.
> 
> Somente depois de cumpridas as fases de teste que o sistema será liberado para uso. No dia 22 de abril, o CORREIO percorreu as estações e observou que os trilhos estão enferrujados, os trens com poeira e mato crescendo infiltrado nas paredes. Os trens foram comprados pelo governo do estado e entregues em 2008 e 2009 à gestão do ex-prefeito João Henrique (PP).
> 
> Os futuros gestores do metrô podem não falar português. Quando anunciou a criação da linha 2, o governo do estado fez eventos para atração de investidores na Espanha, Emirados Árabes e em países da Ásia. “Recebemos inúmeros questionamentos que demonstram o interesse de várias empresas, tanto nacionais quanto de empresas do exterior, principalmente asiáticos, como da Coreia. Os coreanos têm muitas empresas nessa área”, disse Copello, referindo-se a audiências públicas realizadas após eventos no exterior.
> 
> *CTS opera com déficit de R$ 5 milhões por mês*
> Ao assumir a Companhia de Transporte de Salvador (CTS), o governo do estado recebe uma empresa com déficit mensal de que R$ 5 milhões mensais, segundo informou ontem o atual presidente da CTS, Jorge Khoury. “Havia um déficit de R$ 2 milhões da gestão passada. Esse débito cresceu porque este ano terminou o contrato da CTS com a CBTU (Companhia Brasileira de Trens Urbanos), que representava um incremento de R$ 1,5 milhão por mês.
> 
> Como isso foi perdido no orçamento e os débitos aumentaram, hoje soma-se R$ 5 milhões”, detalhou. Os funcionários da CTS estão em greve e os trens que ligam a Calçada ao Subúrbio estão com as atividades paradas. “Desde o dia 22 de abril, quando foi assinado o acordo da transferência entre o governador Jaques Wagner e o prefeito ACM Neto, que a responsabilidade da gestão do sistema já é do governo, segundo consta na clausula 3 do 2º parágrafo do acordo. Por isso, os salários são de responsabilidade do estado”, disse Khoury.
> 
> Tanto a Sedur quanto a Casa Civil do Governo do Estado dizem que a transferência ainda não aconteceu formalmente e, por isso, não iriam se pronunciar. Além do débito, segundo Khoury, o governo estadual vai receber um patrimônio de R$ 2,5 bilhões. “Nesse montante estão incluídos cerca de R$ 800 milhões de patrimônio da empresa, além de áreas que foram desapropriadas para a instalação do metrô e a desoneração de impostos. Nisso ainda se somam R$ 283 milhões que estão em caixa para execução das obras”, completou o gestor.
> 
> O ex-secretário da fazenda do estado, Carlos Martins, vai assumir a CTS quando ela passar para a gestão estadual e diz ainda não saber a situação da empresa. “Ainda não sabemos ao certo como vamos receber a CTS. O que sei é que são 129 funcionários contratados e outros 29 comissionados, que terão a permanência avaliada”.
> 
> *Investigações sobre irregularidades estão paradas*
> As investigações que apuram denúncias de irregularidades na construção do metrô estão sem decisão. O Tribunal de Contas da União (TCU), em janeiro deste ano, identificou superfaturamento de R$ 166 milhões na obra. O TCU determinou a elaboração de orçamento detalhado por parte da CTS e do Consórcio Metrosal, responsável pelo que foi construído até agora.
> 
> O caso está sendo analisado pelo ministro do TCU Augusto Cavalcanti. Outra investigação é comandada pelo Ministério Público Federal, que move ação de improbidade administrativa contra o Metrosal. Desde 29 de janeiro deste ano, o MPF tenta reverter decisão do desembargador Tourinho Neto, do Tribunal Regional Federal, que impede o andamento da investigação por suspeita de irregularidade na obtenção de provas. O Metrosal foi procurado, mas nenhum representante foi localizado para falar sobre as apurações.
> http://www.correio24horas.com.br/no...o-nao-vai-mexer-nos-trens-antes-de-licitacao/
> 
> 
> *Investimento em mobilidade na RMS até 2016 será de R$ 5,6 bi*
> 
> _A Tarde - Qui , 23/05/2013 às 22:33 | Atualizado em: 23/05/2013 às 22:33_
> 
> _Donaldson Gomes_
> 
> _Foto - Raul Spinassé | Ag. A Tarde_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Governo do Estado vai licitar nesta sexta-feira os 36 quilômetros das duas linhas do metrô_
> 
> A "sintonia administrativa" entre o Estado e a prefeitura da capital vai permitir investimento de R$ 5,6 bilhões em obras de mobilidade urbana na Região Metropolitana de Salvador (RMS) nos próximos três anos, diz o secretário estadual de Desenvolvimento Urbano, Cícero Monteiro. Nesta sexta-feira, 24, às 9h, no Hotel Pestana, o Estado licita os 36 quilômetros das duas linhas do metrô, que devem custar R$ 3,9 bilhões.
> 
> As obras da Via Expressa Baía de Todos-os-Santos, que recebeu R$ 480 milhões, devem ser concluídas em agosto e ainda este ano devem ser licitados dois corredores ligando a orla atlântica e a Baía de Todos-os-Santos - com valor total de R$ 1 bilhão.
> 
> Completam a conta obras de menor volume de recursos, como os viadutos do Imbuí, por R$ 70 milhões, a duplicação da Pinto de Aguiar, por R$ 67 milhões, e as "alças" ligando a Avenida Luís Eduardo Magalhães, que deverão custar R$ 9 milhões. "Independentemente do volume de recursos, são obras importantes porque ajudam a destravar áreas em que o trânsito não flui", explica.
> Sintonia executiva
> 
> "O volume de obras não foi maior nos últimos anos por conta das dificuldades de diálogo com a antiga gestão municipal", diz o secretário.
> "As condições para executar os projetos não existiam há até pouco tempo. Hoje existe um bom entendimento entre o Estado e a Prefeitura de Salvador, temos bons projetos e existe a disponibilidade de fluxo financeiro", explica Monteiro.
> 
> Segundo o secretário, tanto o Estado quanto o município compreendem que precisam se ajudar, apesar de serem adversários políticos. "As eleições precisam ser tratadas no momento eleitoral. Quando quem está no poder não se entende, sofre a população", diz o secretário.
> Apesar do prazo de até três anos para as obras mais complexas, parte das intervenções deverá acontecer até a Copa do Mundo de 2014. "Esperamos fazer intervenções até a Copa que melhorem a situação, mas, com o metrô completo e os corredores, o deslocamento na cidade deve ser redesenhado", acredita.
> 
> *Transporte público*
> Para o coordenador de Planejamento de Transporte da Secretaria Municipal de Urbanismo e Transporte (Semut), Chico Ulisses, a sintonia entre o município e o Estado será fundamental para o sistema de transporte.
> "O Estado está se incumbindo das obras de infraestrutura, que demandam o volume de recursos intensivo, e permite que o município se concentre na gestão do sistema, que é tão importante quanto as obras", diz Ulisses.
> Segundo ele, até pouco tempo não havia sintonia entre o que era pensado em termos de mobilidade pelo Estado e o município. "Hoje trabalhamos para construir uma proposta de mobilidade que é metropolitana e multimodal", diz.
> A estimativa da Semut é de poder apresentar ainda este ano a licitação do novo sistema de ônibus.
> 
> *Principais obras de mobilidade urbana*
> 
> *Metrô -* O projeto é completar a linha 1, entre a Lapa e a Estação Pirajá, e interligar o trecho à linha 2, que vai do aeroporto até o Bonocô. Em 180 dias, a empresa vencedora vai indicar se existe demanda para estender a linha de Pirajá até Cajazeiras. Prazo da obra: 3 anos. Investimento de R$ 3,9 bilhões;
> 
> *Corredor I -* A avenida Gal Costa será duplicada e ligada às avenidas Suburbana e Pinto de Aguiar. Prazo: 2 anos. Investimento: R$ 500 milhões;
> 
> *Corredor II - *Avenida Orlando Gomes será duplicada e ligada à futura Avenida 29 de Março, que ligará Cajazeiras à Paralela. Prazo 2 anos. Investimento de R$ 500 milhões;
> 
> *Via Expressa - *Ligação entre a BR-324 e o Porto de Salvador. Compreende conjunto de viadutos na região da Rótula do Abacaxi. Prazo: agosto de 2013. Investimento: R$ 480 milhões;
> 
> *Luís Eduardo -* Avenida vai receber duas alças ligando-a à BR-324. Prazo: dezembro de 2013. Investimento: R$ 9 milhões
> Imbuí - Dois viadutos e vias marginais à Avenida Paralela. Prazo abril de 2014. Investimento: R$ 70 milhões;
> http://atarde.uol.com.br/politica/m...em-mobilidade-na-rms-ate-2016-sera-de-r-56-bi





rodrigossa said:


> *Edital de licitação do metrô é lançado nesta sexta-feira*
> 
> A previsão é que o primeiro trecho da Linha 1 seja concluído até a Copa de 2014, e o segundo até dezembro do mesmo ano
> 
> Na manhã desta sexta-feira (24), foi lançado no Hotel Pestana o edital de licitação do Sistema Metroviário de Salvador e Lauro de Freitas. Estiveram presentes o governador Jaques Wagner e os prefeitos ACM Neto (Salvador) e Márcio Paiva (Lauro de Freitas).
> 
> A partir do dia 15 de julho, será realizado um leilão para definir a operadora do sistema na Bolsa de Valores de São Paulo (Bovespa), e no dia 30 do mesmo mês, será publicada a proposta vencedora. A assinatura do contrato está prevista para setembro e as obras devem começar a partir de outubro.
> 
> A previsão é que o primeiro trecho da Linha 1 seja concluído até a Copa de 2014, e o segundo até dezembro do mesmo ano. A empresa vencedora terá o prazo de 180 dias para apresentar um projeto de extensão da Linha 1, ligando Pirajá até Cajazeiras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O edital também prevê a finalização da Linha 1 (trecho Acesso Norte - Pirajá), a construção da Linha 2 (Bonocô - Lauro de Freitas) e operação de todo o sistema metroviário. “São intervenções que mudarão a face de Salvador e Lauro de Freitas, juntamente com a ponte Salvador-Itaparica, cuja ordem de serviço deixarei assinada até 2014”, afirmou Wagner.
> 
> A obra será realizada por meio de uma Parceria Público-Privada (PPP), com investimento de mais de R$ 4 bilhões. “Estamos planejando Salvador para o tamanho que a cidade tem”, disse o governador.
> 
> O edital do Sistema Metroviário esteve disponível para consulta pública e contribuições durante 90 dias. Nesse período, também foram realizadas audiências públicas em Salvador e Lauro de Freitas para discutir e detalhar o projeto. Jaques Wagner também apresentou o Sistema Metroviário a investidores europeus e asiáticos.
> 
> http://www.ibahia.com/detalhe/notic...feira/?cHash=7a282157dcabdac915b7eb71971ae996





rodrigossa said:


> Matéria do BATV agora a noite sobre o lançamento do edital:
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/videos/bahia/ba...tal-de-licitacao-para-obras-do-metro/2594586/
> 
> Depois do boom da construção civil Salvador entra agora no boom do transporte público.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Uruguai station access u/c


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - system during local new World Cup stadium opening, yesterday


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransBrasil BRT "Deodoro" Terminal render



Samir7 said:


> *O terminal de Deodoro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veja só como vai ficar o terminal de BRTs em Deodoro, na Zona Oeste do Rio, que servirá de ponto de integração para os passageiros dos corredores expressos Transbrasil (Deodoro-Santos Dumont) e Transolímpica (Barra-Deodoro). O terminal, de acordo com dados da Secretaria municipal de Obras, terá capacidade para receber duas mil pessoas e uma área para conexão com os trens da Supervia. O projeto é do arquiteto Jozé Candido, o mesmo que assina a reforma do Terminal Alvorada, na Barra da Tijuca. O custo desta obra está incluído no R$ 1,5 bilhão que será gasto para construir a Transbrasil. A licitação, como se sabe, já está em curso. Vamos torcer, vamos cobrar.
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/ancelmo/posts/2013/05/25/o-terminal-de-deodoro-497941.asp


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Maglev Cobra (People Mover)* - more news and video; first section of magnetic levitating people mover to open 'before the 2014 World Cup'. Let's see. It's a 200 meter section.



kerberos2001 said:


> http://www.advivo.com.br/blog/luisnassif/ufrj-abriga-construcao-de-trem-de-levitacao-magnetica
> 
> -----------
> 
> UFRJ abriga construção de trem de levitação magnética
> Enviado por luisnassif, seg, 27/05/2013 - 23:11
> Por Gão
> 
> Do site Planeta Coppe
> 
> Começam as obras do trem de levitação magnética da Coppe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dentro de um ano, os frequentadores da Cidade Universitária serão as primeiras pessoas na América Latina a viajar num trem que levita. Começou, em abril, a obra da estação de embarque do Maglev-Cobra, o trem de levitação magnética da Coppe/UFRJ que ligará inicialmente os dois centros de tecnologia da UFRJ: o CT1 e o CT2. A implantação do Maglev-Cobra é fruto de convênios firmados com o BNDES e com a Faperj, nos valores de R$ 5,8 milhões e R$ 4,7 milhões, respectivamente.
> 
> Desenvolvido no Laboratório de Aplicações de Supercondutores (Lasup) da Coppe, sob a coordenação do professor Richard Stephan, o Maglev-Cobra terá capacidade para transportar até 30 passageiros em quatro módulos que estão sendo construídos na Cidade Universitária pela empresa Holos. O veículo, que dispensa rodas, não emite ruído e nem gases de efeito estufa, entrará em operação em 2014, antes da Copa do Mundo, percorrendo um trajeto de 200 metros.
> 
> A instalação da nova estação também contempla um projeto elaborado pelo Horto da Prefeitura Universitária, que inclui o replantio das árvores e um novo paisagismo nas proximidades da linha do veículo.
> 
> Brasil está à frente em tecnologias de levitação
> 
> “O Maglev-Cobra coloca o Brasil em lugar de destaque no desenvolvimento de tecnologias de levitação”, afirma o professor Richard Stephan. Segundo ele, a China e a Alemanha estão criando, no momento, protótipos em laboratório com essa tecnologia, mas o Brasil já está construindo uma linha operacional.
> 
> Além de sustentável, o veículo também é econômico. Suas obras de infraestrutura chegam a ser 70% mais baratas do que as obras do metrô subterrâneo, com muito menos impacto na vida da cidade. A construção de um metrô no Rio de Janeiro tem o custo de R$ 100 milhões por quilômetro. Já o trem de levitação, calculam os pesquisadores, poderá ser implantado por cerca de R$ 33 milhões por quilômetro.
> 
> “Na área de transporte público, podemos dizer que o Maglev é um dos veículos mais limpos do mundo, em termos de emissões. Trata-se de uma solução para o transporte urbano, perfeitamente adaptável a qualquer tipo de topografia”, ressalta Stephan.
> 
> O pioneirismo do Maglev-Cobra está na utilização da técnica de levitação com emprego de supercondutores e imãs de terras raras. Os supercondutores são refrigerados com nitrogênio líquido a uma temperatura de -196ºC. Um protótipo funcional utilizado hoje no laboratório de testes desliza por um trilho de 12 metros, com 8 passageiros. Movido a energia elétrica, o Maglev possui baixo consumo de energia, cerca de 25 kJ/pkm (unidade que mede a quantidade de energia gasta para transportar cada passageiro por um quilômetro). Para se ter ideia da vantagem da tecnologia em termos de eficiência energética, o consumo de um ônibus comum é de 400 kJ/pkm e o de um avião é de 1.200 kJ/pkm.
> 
> Saiba mais sobre a tecnologia no vídeo apresentado na exposição promovida pela Coppe na Rio+20: Maglev-Cobra
> 
> [25/04/2013]


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 construction site lodgings in Ipanema, Jardim de Alah




























Line 4 is expected to be operational by December 2015


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Highlights*

*Line 5* - Brooklin station update



















Adolfo Pinheiro

*Line 5* - new pics of Adolfo Pinheiro station





































source


*Line 5 compilation* of all station renders released so far

*COLLECTION OF LINE 5 STATION RENDERS *already posted all over the forum, together for the first time

Map of current expansion:










*Adolfo Pinheiro*
















































*Alto da Boa Vista*
















































*Borba Gato*












*Brooklin (former Brooklin-Campo Belo)*






























*Campo Belo (former Água Espraiada)*
























































*Eucaliptos (former Ibirapuera)*





















*Moema*


















fonte



*Hospital São Paulo (former Vila Clementino)*














































































































*Santa Cruz*












*Line 17 Monorail* - first rail beam installed






























*Line 15 Monorail *- first escalators at Oratório station











Track switch


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - officially under construction since this morning (May 29, 2013)



martche said:


> *Obras começam em Santos; primeiro VLT deve circular ainda em 2014*
> 
> De A Tribuna On-line *
> 
> Com informações de Débora Pedroso
> 
> O governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), autorizou na manhã desta quarta-feira o início das obras da primeira etapa do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT), que ligará Santos a São Vicente. Juntamente com o secretário do Meio Ambiente de SP, Bruno Covas, Alckmin lançou a pedra fundamental e acionou a escaveira, inaugurando oficialmente as obras na Avenida Conselheiro Nébias com a Francisco Glicério. "É um grande avanço para o transporte coletivo da região. E a gente está muito feliz", disse o governador. A primeira etapa do projeto terá 9,5 quilômetros de extensão e contará com um terminal (Barreiros), uma Estação de Transferência (Conselheiro Nébias), pátio de apoio do VLT e 11 estações de embarque e desembarque ao longo do traçado, seis em São Vicente e cinco em Santos. Já as obras da segunda etapa, Conselheiro Nébias-Valongo, devem começar em setembro, com conclusão em um ano. O trecho terá seis quilômetros e nove estações de embarque e desembarque de passageiros. O primeiro VLT está previsto para começar a circular, em fase de testes, em julho de 2014, segundo Alckmin. Bens tombados preservados O Conselho de Defesa do Patrimônio Cultural de Santos (Condepasa) aprovou ontem o traçado que recua em cerca de 70 metros a estação que será construída na Avenida Ana Costa, em direção a São Vicente. Anteriormente, o ponto afetava o cruzamento das avenidas Ana Costa e Francisco Glicério. E lá estão alguns bens tombados pelo órgão, inclusive o abrigo de bondes situado no canteiro central da Ana Costa. O promotor de Meio Ambiente Daury de Paula Júnior, do Ministério Público Estadual (MPE) em Santos, diz que o projeto inicial elaborado pela Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos de São Paulo (EMTU) previa até a transferência do patrimônio de lugar. Pelo novo traçado, o VLT desviaria da linha férrea na altura do canal 1, seguindo pelo canteiro central da Avenida Francisco Glicério até a Avenida Conselheiro Nébias. Um levantamento preliminar realizado na tarde de ontem não localizou o licenciamento ambiental e o estudo de impacto. A Procuradoria Geral de Justiça do Estado de São Paulo vai analisar toda a documentação do projeto. Os trabalhos devem ser concluídos em dez dias. Já a EMTU informa que todos os procedimentos exigidos pela Cetesb para licenciamento ambiental, tais como prospecção arqueológica e manejo arbóreo, entre outros, foram cumpridos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texto e foto: www.atribuna.com.br


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM)* - more news and pics



> Qua, 29/05/13 - 12h27
> 
> *Começam as obras do VLT na Baixada Santista*
> 
> Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos atenderá diretamente 87 mil usuários por dia; previsão é que as obras sejam finalizadas em junho de 2014
> 
> O governador Geraldo Alckmin deu início nesta quarta-feira, 29, às obras do primeiro trecho do VLT (Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos) na Baixada Santista. O empreendimento faz parte do Sistema Integrado Metropolitano (SIM), que visa reestruturar o transporte público da Baixada. A previsão é que as obras sejam finalizadas em junho de 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mapa traz o traçado do VLT (Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos) da Baixada Santista; primeiro trecho corresponde à cor vermelha
> _
> 
> "Estamos iniciando uma grande obra, R$ 895 milhões, 16,6 km de ferrovias, 22 trens, 154 carros, o primeiro VLT elétrico, poluição zero, silencioso, confortável, sete carros cada trem, com 400 passageiros por trem. O primeiro lote começa aqui na Conselheiro Nébias [em Santos] com a Francisco Glicério, e vai até São Vicente, no terminal Barreiros, 9,5 km", disse o governador.
> 
> O trecho entre Barreiros (São Vicente) e Conselheiro Nébias (Santos) será servido por um terminal (Barreiros), uma Estação de Transferência (São Vicente), pátio de apoio do VLT e 11 estações de embarque/desembarque ao longo do traçado. Seis estações serão instaladas em São Vicente e outras cinco em Santos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Em setembro começa o segundo trecho, da Conselheiro Nébias até o Valongo. São mais 7,1 km, com prazo de 12 meses para ter a obra física concluída e também os trens para poder iniciar os testes de operação. Grande conquista para a região", completou Alckmin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos atenderá diretamente 87 mil usuários por dia, com intervalo médio de 210 segundos entre os veículos. De maneira indireta, todos os habitantes (1,7 milhão) dos nove municípios da Região Metropolitana da Baixada Santista vão usufruir dos benefícios do VLT, já que haverá menos ônibus em circulação, menos poluição sonora, além da redução do tempo gasto nas viagens entre os municípios.





Diagrams (original post)

























































my pictures taken a few hours ago, this is near my home



















rails from the old railroad


----------



## mopc

*Santos Van Service* - all 50 city vans will be adapted to wheel chairs until late 2014










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103723961&postcount=1146


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - model of new trains is selected, am Alstom similar to the new CPTM 9000 Series for São Paulo. A total of 15 new four-car trains will be delivered until late 2015.



> *Modelo de novos trens é apresentado para a Trensurb*
> 30 de maio de 2013
> 
> O consórcio FrotaPOA, formado pelas empresas Alstom e CAF, apresentou nesta semana o projeto dos novos trens que serão adquiridos pela Trensurb. A promessa é que o consumo de energia dos trens seja de 20 a 30% menor do que os atuais, já que possuirá sistema de tração mais moderno e eficiente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entre as novidades, o operador terá visão do lado de fora e do interior do veículo, através de câmeras. O interior do trem terá piso de borracha antiderrapante, oito monitores de vídeo para veiculação de programação publicitária, mensagens operacionais e institucionais, além de mapa da linha. A climatização ficará por conta de dois condicionadores de ar em cada veículo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Todos os 15 veículos devem estar disponíveis até janeiro de 2015 - Arte: Divulgação / Trensurb_
> 
> O contrato para fabricação dos 15 novos veículos foi assinado em novembro de 2012. O primeiro trem será entregue até maio de 2014. Os demais serão entregues até janeiro de 2015. Cada trem terá quatro vagões, mas segundo o diretor-presidente da Trensurb, Humbero Kasper, poderá haver junção de mais unidades dependendo do movimento.
> 
> O valor do contrato com o consórcio é de R$ 243,75 milhões – R$ 16,25 milhões por trem. Os trens estão sendo fabricados na Espanha e em São Paulo. A vida útil mínima dos novos veículos deve ser de 30 anos.


CPTM Alstom 9000 series:


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - good pictures of the new CAF train made in São Paulo



Timbu said:


> Bela foto do novo TUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crédito: CAF http://www.caf.es/es/productos-servicios/proyectos/proyecto-detalle.php?p=109


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail Tram* - viaduct construction continues


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - train at Benfica station


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - picture of train on elevated tracks


----------



## mopc

*Manaus *- city studies Light Rail or Rubber Tire Tram 



Manauaras said:


> *Malha viária deve ser concluída em 36 meses em Manaus
> *
> 
> *Prefeitura estima que, caso projeto de implantação do VLP em Manaus seja aprovado, estudo será entregue no dia 15 de junho*
> 
> 03 de Junho de 2013
> NÁFERSON CRUZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo o superintendente da SMTU, Pedro Carvalho, o VLP apresenta várias vantagens em relação ao projeto do BRT (Divulgação)
> 
> 
> Uma proposta com *malha viária de com 41 quilômetros de extensão prevista para ser concluída em 36 meses. Se obedecido o cronograma apresentado pelas empresas francesas responsáveis pelo projeto de implantação do sistema de Veículo Leve sobre Pneus (VLP), até o próximo dia 15 o estudo sobre a implantação desse novo modal de transporte será entregue à Superintendência Municipal de Transportes Urbanos (SMTU)*. As informações são do superintendente do órgão, Pedro Carvalho.
> 
> 
> 
> *No projeto apresentado pela NTL, sediada em Strasbourg, na França, a linha troncal que liga as Zonas Norte e Sul de Manaus terá 22 quilômetros, incluindo o “laço” do Centro. A rota partirá do bairro Jorge Teixeira, Zona Leste, passando pelos bairros da Zona Norte - Francisca Mendes, Cidade Nova, Manôa - chegando à Torquato Tapajós e Constantino Nery, interligando o quadrilátero no Centro. A fase 2 inclui 19 quilômetros, que vão interligar o Centro a bairros das Zonas Sul e Leste, até o Jorge Teixeira.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se aprovado o novo sistema, o projeto básico será apresentado em setembro e *a encomenda dos veículos deve ser iniciada em novembro.*
> 
> 
> 
> *VLP, VLT e BRT
> *
> 
> 
> O especialista em geografia urbana do trânsito e professor da Universidade Federal do Amazonas (Ufam), Geraldo Alves, explicou que a cidade não foi preparada para suportar a frota atual de veículos, que é crescente. Para ele, o poder público precisa adotar um sistema capaz de mudar a matriz do transporte coletivo, como as intervenções viárias, com a construção de viadutos, novas vias e alargamento das existentes.
> 
> Ele destaca que *o meio de transporte ideal para Manaus é o Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT), mas que o (VLP) também é viável. “Esses dois sistemas são bem melhores que o projeto que estão querendo implantar, o BRT (Bus Transit Rapid)*, sem contar uma série de fatores como dano ambiental, espaço e capacidade de transportar passageiros”, comentou o especialista.
> 
> 
> 
> A SMTU informou que o projeto ainda está em estudo e que, em breve, o órgão terá um posicionamento sobre o que foi decidido em conjunto com os governos federal e estadual. Quando à questão de infraestrutura, como a energia elétrica, primordial para *o funcionamento do VLP, a SMTU informou que o consumo energético será negociado com os órgãos responsáveis pelo Linhão de Tucuruí, principal possibilidade de fonte de energia que, provavelmente será integrado o sistema.*
> 
> Fonte: http://acritica.uol.com.br/manaus/m...a-veiculo_leve-transito-SMTU_0_931106882.html


----------



## mopc

*BRTs *- Mercedes-Benz video on their new BRT models for Brazil


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - The two remaining South Line underground stations (Chico da Silva and José de Alencar) to open by July (2013)



Will_NE said:


> ^^
> Isso responde à parte de sua pergunta, mopc:
> 
> 
> *Cid Gomes anuncia inauguração das estações finais da Linha Sul*​
> 
> *As duas estações finais da Linha Sul do Metrô de Fortaleza serão inauguradas no próximo mês de julho: a Chico da Silva e José de Alencar.* O anúncio foi feito nesta terça-feira (04) durante o segundo dia de reunião de avaliação do Monitoramento de Ações e Programas Prioritários (Mapp). "É importante que a gente avalie regularmente as ações do Governo. Esse ano, nós temos um volume previsto de investimentos que é recorde na história do Estado, no valor de R$ 7 bilhões, e isso demanda uma cobrança mais forte junto às secretarias", definiu o Governador.
> 
> Atualmente, a Linha Sul funciona da estação Carlito Benevides, em Pacatuba, até a estação São Benedito, localizada no Centro de Fortaleza, transportando cerca de 7 mil pessoas por dia, em operação assistida de segunda a sexta-feira das 8 horas às 12 horas. Com a inclusão das duas estações no itinerário de circulação dos trens unidades elétrica (TUEs), o percurso total de 24,1 quilômetros da Linha Sul está sendo entregue à população.
> 
> A José de Alencar é a penúltima parada do trajeto, estando localizada entre a praça homônima e a da Lagoinha, na Rua 24 de Maio. O acesso para a estação, que é subterrânea, será pelas ruas Guilherme Rocha e Liberato Barroso. Com o início da operação comercial e a integração plena de todos os modais (como ônibus, por exemplo), a previsão é que este seja o ponto mais movimentado de toda a linha, estimando-se o trânsito de 120 mil pessoas por dia, por se tratar de uma região que possui um vasto cenário comercial dentro da Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quanto à Chico da Silva, estação derradeira, a sua maior movimentação será atingida quando esta se converter à estação Central, na qual será feita a integração com a Linha Leste, que atualmente está em processo licitatório, e com a Linha Oeste, que posteriormente será reformulada para o sistema de metrô. As entradas para a plataforma também subterrânea será pela Rua Padre Mororó com Rua Castro e Silva.
> 
> *Sobre a Linha Sul*
> 
> A Linha Sul do Metrô de Fortaleza é uma obra construída com recursos dos Governos Federal e Estadual, sendo gerenciada pela Secretaria da Infraestrutura (Seinfra) e pela Companhia Cearense de Transportes Metropolitanos (Metrofor). Faz parte do sistema metroferroviário que está sendo implantado no Ceará, juntamente com a Linha Oeste (que futuramente será remodelada para metrô), Linha Leste (que ligará o Centro a Edson Queiroz), Ramal VLT Parangaba-Mucuripe, Metrô do Cariri e Metrô de Sobral.
> 
> A via começou a ser construída em janeiro de 1999, mas somente a partir de 2007 houve um incremento no ritmo de execução das obras. O período de 2007 a 2012 foi responsável por mais de 58% de todos os investimentos feitos: R$ 1,8 bilhão. Além disso, nesse período, o Governo do Estado conseguiu garantir o investimento de R$ 35 milhões provenientes do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento PAC 2, do Governo Federal, para a construção das estações Padre Cícero e Juscelino Kubitschek, que hoje estão com um avanço de mais de 30% nas obras civis.
> 
> *Fonte: http://www.ceara.gov.br/index.php/s...-inauguracao-das-estacoes-finais-da-linha-sul*


----------



## netinhogga




----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - historical video



morioli said:


>


----------



## nanar

mopc said:


> *Manaus *- city studies Light Rail or Rubber Tire Tram


Rubber tire tram ? Wooaw, Brazil also will become victim of this stupid system ? Complain, sincerely !! hno:

Look that : http://forum.transira.ro/files/translohr_padua_145.jpg
One day in Italy, the temperature of the air was around 30° celsius. The rail got out of the platform

https://www.google.fr/search?client...w&biw=1054&bih=594&sei=aDOzUe6sHKKk0QXOnYGoBg

.


----------



## whatsuplucas

nanar said:


> Rubber tire tram ? Wooaw, Brazil also will become victim of this stupid system ? Complain, sincerely !! hno:
> 
> One day in Italy, the temperature of the air was around 30° celsius. The rail got out of the platform


Manaus is NEVER under 30ºC, so I wonder what'll happen...


----------



## paulista1978

mopc said:


> *Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - model of new trains is selected, am Alstom similar to the new CPTM 9000 Series for São Paulo. A total of 15 new four-car trains will be delivered until late 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> CPTM Alstom 9000 series:


Urgh! I hate CAF! Why so many in Brazil??


----------



## mopc

I don't know, low prices maybe, and they have a major plant here ... but then again so does Alstom.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail* - Fragoso station, Vila Inhomirim diesel line, newly reformed





























by forumer v.inhomirim (original post)


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 1 Uruguai station update




























by pedrocahp7


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Aeromovel* - air-propelled people mover is officially inaugurated, connecting a suburban metro station to the airport



Sniper said:


>


----------



## mopc

*CONGRESS RUN OVER BY PROTESTERS*










It all started with the Sao Paulo transit fee protests, please go to the Sao Paulo thread for a complete coverage.


----------



## mopc

*RIO DE JANEIRO AFTER PROTESTS*


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Two of the four purchased tunneling machines to be shipped from China to Brazil and arrive here on August.



fsaulop said:


> *Vindo de Xangai
> Liberado embarque de ´tatuzões´ da Linha Leste*
> 
> _As duas tuneladoras (tatuzões), dentre quatro compradas pelo Estado, passaram por testes em Xangai_
> 
> Foi liberado ontem, em Xangai, o embarque de duas das quatro tuneladoras adquiridas pelo Governo do Estado para a perfuração dos túneis da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza. Os equipamentos, também conhecidos como tatuzões, tiveram seus testes concluídos na cidade chinesa na última segunda-feira e, de acordo com a Secretaria de Infraestrutura do Estado (Seinfra), têm previsão para chegar ao Porto do Pecém em agosto próximo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Como o trânsito de Xangai ao porto cearense deverá durar de 30 a 45 dias, a expectativa é que os tatuzões cheguem em agosto FOTO: DIVULGAÇÃO*_
> 
> O engenheiro Roberto Araripe, gerente-geral do contrato das tuneladoras, informa que os equipamentos foram montados em uma plataforma para testes e agora passarão a ser desmontadas para que possam ser transportadas em navio. O processo de desmonte, informa, deverá durar 18 dias, período em que também serão realizados os contratos para frete. O embarque para o Brasil deverá ocorrer em um prazo de 20 a 25 dias. Como o trânsito de Xangai ao porto cearense deverá durar de 30 a 45 dias, a expectativa é de que os tatuzões cheguem em agosto.
> 
> "Ao chegarem aqui, em quatro dias, nós levaremos aos locais de armazenagem, onde serão montados novamente. A montagem leva cerca de dois meses, e será feita pela empresa que vencer a licitação, em curso, da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza", diz Araripe. Serão, acrescenta, dois locais de armazenagem: um próximo ao terminal do Papicu e outro próximo da Praça da Estação, onde fica a estação central do Metrofor. Em cada ponto será instalada duas tuneladoras.
> 
> *Aquisição*
> 
> As quatro tuneladoras foram adquiridas, por meio de licitação pública, ao valor de R$ 128,2 milhões, da empresa americana Robbins. As duas outras máquinas entrarão em fase de testes e passarão a ser montadas em plataforma em Xangai, processo que conta com supervisão de um engenheiro da Seinfra.
> 
> *Contrato*
> 
> Segundo Araripe, o contrato das tuneladoras está com 71% de conclusão, e os tatuzões restantes deverão chegar até antes do início das obras. As formas e os equipamentos auxiliares para a uma das duas Fábricas de Anéis para construção dos túneis da Linha já chegaram ao Porto do Pecém, diz a Seinfra.
> 
> *Obras devem começar no segundo semestre*
> 
> Na semana passada, a Comissão Central de Concorrências divulgou os habilitados na licitação para a construção da Linha Leste do Metrofor. Foram aprovados os consórcios Cetenco-Acciona (Cetenco Engenharia e Acciona Infraestructura); Mendes Júnior-Soares da Costa-Isolux (Mendes Júnior Trading e Engenharia, Sociedade de Construções Soares da Costa S.A do Brasil e Isolux Projetos e Instalações); Consórcio Metrofor (Construtora Andrade Gutierrez, Construtora Norberto Odebrecht Brasil e Serveng Civilsan-Empresas Associadas e Engenharia); e Mobilidade Urbana (Construções e Comércio Camargo Corrêa, Construtora Queiroz Galvão e Construtora Marquise).
> 
> Já o consórcio Construcap-Copasa Linha Leste (Construcap CCPS Engenharia e Comercio e Sociedad Anonima de Obras y Servicios - Copasa) foi declarado inabilitado, mas terá até o dia 20 para recorrer da decisão. Somente após essa etapa será definida a dada de análise das propostas de preços da obra. O preço a ser apresentado pelo serviço, por parte das empresas, não pode ser superior a R$ 2,5 bilhões.
> 
> *Construção*
> 
> As obras da Linha Leste, que tem 12,4 quilômetros de extensão, deverão começar ainda no segundo semestre deste ano. A obra contará com recursos de R$ 2 bilhões por meio do Programa "Mobilidade Grandes Cidades", do Governo Federal, sendo R$ 1 bilhão do Orçamento Geral da União e R$ 1 bilhão financiados pela Caixa Econômica Federal.
> 
> O governo estadual entra com pouco mais de R$ 1 bilhão de contrapartida. A linha ligará o Centro da cidade ao bairro Edson Queiroz. A Linha Leste irá transportar uma média de 400 mil pessoas diariamente. (SS)
> _
> SÉRGIO DE SOUSA
> REPÓRTER_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/materia.asp?codigo=1281459


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Highlights* - from the main thread

*Line 5* - future CAF train first unit being built












Latest pics of Adolfo Pinheiro, to open on January 25, 2014



mopc said:


> *Line 5* - forumer pics of Adolfo Pinheiro station during official visit. The station is scheduled to open on December, 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Garciaex
> 
> original post



*Line 5* - one of the small drilling machines is already being assembled on site


























































*Line 15 MONORAIL*


*Line 15 Monorail* - first picture of Bombardier Innovia 300 monorail being tested at Canadian facility












sergiomazzi said:


> Excelente! Espetacular imagem do protótipo em testes, na página 32!
> Fonte: http://www.alamys.org/media/203303/solu%C3%A7%C3%B5es-de-monotrilho_paulo-meca.pdf *Paulo Sérgio Amalfi Meca*, Gerente do Empreendimento Linha 15-Prata


*Line 15* - official open visit to Oratório station attended by forumers



Eduardo GJF said:


>



*Line 15 Monorail *- emergency walkway being installed



sergiomazzi said:


>



Line 17 Monorail in full steam


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - East Line drilling machines put to the test




DanielChaves said:


> *Linha Leste: Shields são colocados em teste*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Governo do Estado, por meio da Secretaria da Infraestrutura do Estado (Seinfra), acompanhou no período de 10 a 15/6 a realização dos testes das duas primeiras Tuneladoras (TBM - Tunnel Boring Machine) na unidade da empresa americana The Robbins Company em Shanghai, na China. Os testes consolidam o final da etapa de fabricação dos equipamentos, dentro do prazo de dez meses. O Governo do Estado adquiriu quatro equipamentos desse tipo para serem utilizados nas obras de construção dos túneis da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza. As duas tuneladoras devem ser desembarcadas no Porto do Pecém em agosto próximo. As obras civis da linha estão em fase de licitação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O shield como é chamado a parte dianteira, responsável pela escavação, tem 6,9 metros de diâmetro e 10 metros de extensão e cerca de 460 toneladas. Na parte traseira do shield são montados dez carros/trailers com os equipamentos auxiliares da máquina, chamado back-up da tuneladora, onde estão a Cabine de Controle, Unidade Hidráulica, Transformadores, Painéis Elétricos, Enrolador de Cabos, Sistemas de Lubrificação, de Espuma e de Injeção de Grount, Betonita, Compressores, Câmara de Primeiros Socorros, Refeitório, dentre outros.
> 
> Ao todo, o shield e o backup, que formam a tuneladora, têm 125 metros de extensão, com cerca de 737 toneladas. As outras duas tuneladoras adquiridas pelo Governo do Estado do Ceará, já estão com todos seus componentes na mesma unidade de Shaghai, e já iniciaram sua montagem para realização de testes.
> 
> Os TBMs foram fabricadas para uso nas condições de solo mais adversas, utilizando ferramentas de corte para solo argiloso e discos de corte para rocha, intercambiáveis, montados diretamente na roda de corte na parte frontal da máquina. Dimensionados para um diâmetro de escavação de 6,9m, o equipamento é composto ainda por Sistema de Transporte do material escavado, através de correias transportadoras; Sistema de montagem de anéis; Sistema de injeção de concreto grout, betonita, dentre outros sistemas auxiliares.
> 
> Os testes
> 
> Para a realização dos testes foi realizada a montagem completa dos equipamentos com todos seus subsistemas, mecânico, hidráulico, elétrico, automação e controle, num período de dois meses, envolvendo cerca de 30 profissionais.
> 
> Concluída a montagem em fábrica a Fiscalização da Seinfra acompanhou os testes dimensionais; acionamento da roda de corte em diferentes velocidades; simulação de todo o processo de transporte e montagem de anéis; testes funcionais do Sistema Hidráulico, Sistema Elétrico e Sistema de Automação e Controle, dentre outros.
> 
> A realização dos testes integrados além de possibilitar a atestação prévia dos parâmetros de projeto para os quais a máquina foi dimensionada, permite ainda um ganho de tempo significativo na obra, especialmente nos trabalhos de montagem e comissionamento do equipamento.
> 
> Após a realização destes testes o equipamento será agora preparados para o transporte e entrega em Fortaleza, para posterior montagem nas frentes de obra das estações Chico da Silva e Papicu, por parte da empresa que for declarada vencedora da licitação construção da Linha Leste.
> 
> Outros Equipamentos
> 
> O Contrato com a empresa The Robbins Company inclui ainda outros equipamentos a serem utilizados na obra, 04 Sistemas de Ventilação, sendo um para cada conjunto túnel/máquina; Correias Transportadoras para o transporte do material escavado por toda extensão dos cerca de 20 km de túneis; Formas e Equipamentos Auxiliares a serem utilizados em 02 (duas) fábricas de anéis, que deverão produzir cerca de 20 anéis/dia cada fábrica.
> 
> Chegada dos Equipamento
> 
> A Secretaria recebeu em maio os equipamentos para primeira Fábrica de Anéis, composto de 48 formas, sistema de transporte de segmentos (carrossel), sistema de cura e equipamentos de manipulação de segmentos, a serem utilizados pelo construtor da Linha Leste. Em junho a Seinfra recebeu o Sistema de Ventilação, composto de quatro sistemas independentes para cobrir os 20km de túnel.
> 
> 
> http://www.ceara.gov.br/index.php/component/content/article/8433/8433


----------



## dwdwone

Why did Sao Paulo decide to build a monorail instead of a metro ?


----------



## mopc

Cheaper and faster to build where there are wide avenues. Line 15 Monorail will have 7-car trainsets capable of transporting 1000 passengers each, and the whole line will be capable of transporting 550,000 passengers/day, more than most conventional metro lines in the world.


----------



## mopc

*Brasília Metro *- North Wing metro extension to be completed only by 2015












Green Eyes said:


> *Estação de metrô na Asa Norte só ficará pronta em 2015*
> 
> http://globotv.globo.com/rede-globo/dftv-2a-edicao/v/estacao-de-metro-na-asa-norte-so-ficara-pronta-em-2015/2641880/


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail (VLT)* - airport access viaduct


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (VLT / SIM)* - first significant signs of construction appear



Leandrinhooo said:


> Vamos ver se consigo postar, rs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difícil acreditar que nesse pequeno espaço entre as estacas que vão circular os trens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O buracão que eu havia falado. Na foto não da pra reparar muito bem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na foto não aparece todos, mas só nesse pedaço tinha uns 7 ou 8 caminhões.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enfim consegui (e aprendi) a postar. Hahahahaha.
> As fotos são das obras daqui de São Vicente, entre o Hospital Ana Costa e o INSS.
> 
> Abs!


----------



## mopc

*Brasília Metro (MetroDF)* - five new stations to be built on Line 1



Ramos said:


> *Metrô do Distrito Federal prevê mais cinco estações na linha um*
> _Duas estações serão em Ceilândia, duas em Samambaia e uma na Asa Norte
> _
> _Correio Brasiliense - Publicação: 04/07/2013 16:33 Atualização: 04/07/2013 17:22_
> 
> O Metrô do Distrito Federal divulgou nesta quinta-feira (4/7) no Diário Oficial a expansão da linha 1. O sistema metroviário vai receber duas estações em Ceilândia, duas em Samambaia e mais uma na Asa Norte, na altura da Galeria do Trabalhador.
> 
> Segundo a presidente da autarquia, Ivelise Longhi, será uma extensão de 7,5 km aproximando da conclusão do trecho prioritário na Asa Norte. "A expectativa é que no segundo semestre seja realizada a licitação da obra" afirmou Ivelise.
> 
> Após a assinatura do contrato com a construtora, serão necessários 24 meses até que a obra seja concluída e se inicie a fase de operação experimental. A audiência pública para a contratação da expansão e modernização acontecerá no próximo dia 26.
> http://www.correiobraziliense.com.b...l-preve-mais-cinco-estacoes-na-linha-um.shtml
> 
> 
> *Cade investiga cartel na área de trens e metrôs*
> _Eduardo Rodrigues | Agência Estado- Qui , 04/07/2013 às 18:09_
> 
> Em parceria com a Polícia Federal, a Superintendência Geral do Conselho Administrativo de Defesa Econômica (Cade) cumpriu nesta quinta-feira, 04, mandados de busca e apreensão em 13 empresas suspeitas de formação de cartel em licitações para compra de trens e para a manutenção e construção de linhas férreas e de metrôs.
> 
> Dentre as licitações que teriam sido alvo do suposto cartel está a *manutenção do Metrô do Distrito Federal* e a construção da Linha 5 (fase 1) e extensão da Linha 2 do Metrô de São Paulo, além das concorrências para manutenção dos trens das Séries 2000, 3000 e 2100 da Companhia Paulista da Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM). O cartel também teria atuado nas concorrências para compra de trens da CPTM, desenvolvimento de sistemas, treinamento de pessoal e apoio técnico.
> 
> De acordo com o Cade, as buscas foram autorizadas judicialmente por existirem indícios consistentes da prática do crime de conluio. A investigação teve início a partir de um acordo de leniência, uma espécie de "delação premiada" por meio da qual um dos participantes do suposto cartel denuncia a prática antitruste em troca de imunidade administrativa e criminal.
> Segundo nota divulgada pelo órgão de defesa da concorrência, as combinações feitas entre as empresas podem ter resultado em contratações com preços superiores às condições normais de mercado. "Esse tipo de conduta anticompetitiva, quando ocorre em licitações públicas, reduz a eficiência dos gastos públicos e gera lucros adicionais para as empresas cartelizadas", acrescentou o Cade.
> http://atarde.uol.com.br/economia/materias/1516041-cade-investiga-cartel-na-area-de-trens-e-metros


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - pictures of the two last underground stations still left to open on South Line.

Xico da Silva terminus station






































José de Alencar station


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Government to present new mobility projects this Tuesday



CEARENSE said:


> Governo apresentará novos projetos de mobilidade urbana nesta terça-feira (09)
> 
> 
> 
> O governador Cid Gomes vai apresentar nesta terça-feira (09) três projetos para o Pacto Nacional da Mobilidade Urbana anunciado pela presidenta Dilma Rousseff durante audiência com governadores e prefeitos de capitais. A apresentação será feita à ministra do Planejamento, Miriam Belchior, às 11h30min, em Brasília. Participarão da apresentação secretários de Estado, técnicos e o prefeito de Fortaleza, Roberto Cláudio.
> 
> Os três projetos somam R$ 1,8 bilhão e incluem a duplicação da Linha Oeste – que liga o Centro de Fortaleza a Caucaia -, a ampliação dessa Linha até o Porto do Pecém (mais 54 km de extensão) e a eletrificação da Linha Oeste. Conforme a reunião realizada pela presidenta Dilma, o Governo Federal terá um novo aporte de R$ 50 bilhões para obras de mobilidade urbana que privilegiam o transporte coletivo.
> 
> A previsão inicial era que os projetos fossem apresentados na próxima semana. No entanto, a própria Ministra solicitou ao governador Cid Gomes que os projetos fossem apresentados nesta terça-feira (09).
> 
> 08.07.2013
> Coordenadoria de Imprensa do Governo do Estado
> 
> Fonte: http://www.ceara.gov.br/index.php/s...tos-de-mobilidade-urbana-nesta-terca-feira-09


----------



## Arthur Baz

*Minas Gerais* already had shown its projects to federal government:



Reinaldo MG said:


> *Obras prioritárias em mobilidade urbana para a RMBH são apresentadas ao governo federal *
> 
> O vice-governador Alberto Pinto Coelho e o prefeito de Belo Horizonte, Marcio Lacerda, apresentaram nesta terça-feira (09), em Brasília, demandas de Minas Gerais no valor de *R$ 7,3 bilhões * para obras na área de mobilidade urbana na Região Metropolitana de Belo Horizonte (RMBH). Durante reunião com a ministra do Planejamento, Miriam Belchior, e com o ministro das Cidades, Aguinaldo Ribeiro, Alberto Pinto Coelho e Marcio Lacerda se revezaram no detalhamento de cada uma das propostas.
> 
> Do total, R$ 4,4 bilhões se referem às intervenções prioritárias sob a coordenação do *Governo de Minas*. Entre os projetos estão a implantação do Transporte sobre Trilhos Metropolitanos (TREM), no valor de R$ 1,8 bilhão, a ampliação do BRT para o Vetor Norte da capital e para Betim, que juntas somam R$ 600 milhões, e a *construção do ramal do metrô, ligando o bairro Calafate à região hospitalar, com investimentos de R$ 2 bilhões*.
> 
> Integraram a comitiva o secretário-adjunto da Secretaria de Estado de Transportes e Obras Públicas, Fabrício Sampaio, o subsecretário de Regulação de Transportes da Setop, Diogo Prosdocimi, o secretário de Extraordinário de Gestão Metropolitana, Alexandre Silveira, o diretor do Departamento de Estradas de Rodagem (DER-MG), José Elcio Monteze, o secretário municipal de Obras Públicas e presidente da Sudecap, José Lauro Nogueira, e o presidente da BHTrans, Ramon Victor Cesar.
> 
> Na saída do encontro, o vice-governador Alberto Pinto Coelho disse que há enorme expectativa e esperança renovada para avançar na mobilidade urbana, tão reclamada pelas vozes das ruas.
> 
> “São programas e projetos já em andamento. O metrô é algo que esperamos tornar realidade o mais breve possível. Temos ainda a proposta do Trem, resgatando leitos que são integradoras importantes para a solução do transporte coletivo na região metropolitana. Além disso, temos a solução de BRTs, onde será feito um processo de integração com as cidades da região. São programas que já estão avançados sobre o ponto de vista dos estudos técnicos, no caso do metrô, projetos já em andamento para serem concluídos no final do ano, a partir dessa solução integrada de recursos do governo federal, do estadual, do município e da parceria público-privada, que é o encaminhamento dado para o metrô de Belo Horizonte”, disse.
> 
> Ficou acertado, durante a reunião, que os projetos apresentados que incluem melhorias rodoviárias, como a construção dos rodoanéis Norte e Leste, a implantação do sistema viário do Vetor Norte e melhorias na avenida Cristiano Machado, serão discutidos em uma nova agenda de reuniões em Brasília. Já a proposta de melhoria de vias municipais que recebem as linhas de ônibus metropolitanos será debatida junto aos municípios de Ribeirão das Neves, Esmeraldas, e Santa Luzia, que já tem os projetos. Ao todo, o portfólio de projetos do Governo de Minas na área de mobilidade urbana soma cerca de R$ 18 bilhões.
> 
> “Esses projetos que trouxemos propõe uma solução da mobilidade urbana na região metropolitana como um todo. Selecionamos dentre eles aqueles que são mais específicos para resolver o problema dos corredores de transportes coletivos de soluções que, eu diria, de stritus sensus com relação às questões mais agudas para que possamos trazer os encaminhamentos dentro deste contexto dos recursos colocados pela União de R$ 50 bilhões”, afirmou Alberto Pinto Coelho.
> 
> A ministra do Planejamento, Miriam Belchior, destacou que foi avaliado o andamento das obras. “Os BRTs estão adiantados e o projeto do metrô deverá ficar pronto em dezembro. São pleiteados R$ 7,3 bilhões, sendo do governo do Estado R$ 4,3 bilhões para o metrô, trem urbano e BRT. Já a Prefeitura totalizou R$ 2,9 bilhões para o metrô, BRT, construção de corredores exclusivos e revitalização no Centro construindo ciclovias e melhorando o trânsito de pedestres. Vamos avaliar todas as demandas em geral e fazer caber nos R$ 50 bilhões. O investimento em mobilidade é prioridade do governo”, pontuou.
> 
> O secretário de Gestão Metropolitana, Alexandre Silveira, disse que, com estes recursos, será possível melhorar a mobilidade urbana na região metropolitana. “É preciso destacar que estes recursos anunciados já foram prometidos pelo Governo Federal outras vezes. Esperamos que, desta vez, sejam de fato liberados e assim com certeza vamos realizar grandes obras para melhorar a mobilidade, uma demanda urgente”, enfatizou.
> 
> *Segundo o prefeito Marcio Lacerda*, a escolha dos projetos foi em comum acordo com o Governo de Minas. “Apresentamos projetos do BRT Amazonas que prevê investimento de 600 milhões e integrará a todas as linhas que convergem na linha Oeste, onde 900 mil pessoas serão beneficiadas. Além disso, *tem a extensão da linha 3 do metrô da Savassi ao Belvedere*. Apresentamos intervenções em 100 quilômetros de corredores exclusivos para ônibus e uma série de pequenas intervenções no Centro para melhorar a circulação dos pedestres e ainda a expansão de ciclovias”, disse. *Ao todo, a demanda do município foi de R$ 2,9 bilhões*.
> 
> Ações de Mobilidade na RMBH
> 
> Extensão do BRT - Para atendimento aos municípios de Santa Luzia e Ribeirão das Neves com implantação de estações-ponto ao longo das Avenidas Vilarinho, Senhor do Bonfim, no Bairro Morro Alto e Brasília, em Santa Luzia e na MG-010. Há também o projeto de extensão até o município de Betim.
> 
> Custo: R$ 600 milhões
> 
> *Expansão do Metrô *– *Complementação da rede de metrô para atendimento à região hospitalar, com ampliação da linha 02 em trecho subterrâneo e atendimento à Betim, com a extensão da linha 01*. Além disso, tem-se a expansão da linha 01 do Terminal Vilarinho até o Bairro Morro Alto e a construção de nova linha subterrânea conectando o Terminal da Lagoinha ao Aeroporto da Pampulha.
> 
> Custos: R$ 2 bilhões (Calafate - Região Hospitalar)
> 
> Projeto TREM (Transporte sobre Trilhos Metropolitano). Obra em modelagem PPP. Trecho intitulado de “Betim – Belvedere”, possuirá extensão de 35,6 km, contemplando 12 estações e atendendo as seguintes cidades: Contagem, Belo Horizonte, Ibirité e Nova lima. Custo de Implantação: R$ 1,8 bilhão (estimativa)
> 
> O Governo de Minas prevê a conclusão da modelagem da PPP até set/2013 e a realização da consulta pública até novembro/2013. Espera-se a publicação do edital até o final do 1º semestre de 2014. As obras possibilitarão a integração dos transportes das referidas localidades com a estação do metrô do Eldorado e com a futura estação do Barreiro.
> 
> _Fonte: SETOP_
> http://www.transportes.mg.gov.br/index.php/component/gmg/story/1681-obras-prioritarias-em-mobilidade-urbana-para-a-rmbh-sao-apresentadas-ao-governo-federal
> 
> 
> .


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM - VLT da Baixada Santista)* - real size mockup of station to be built for public display. First section of tram line to be operational by late 2014.



martche said:


> *Obra do VLT é alvo de vistoria*
> 
> O andamento das obras de construção do primeiro trecho do Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos (VLT), que compreende a ligação entre Barreiros (em São Vicente) e a Conselheiro Nébias (Santos), foi vistoriado na manhã deste sábado (13) pelo secretário estadual de Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, acompanhado pelo prefeito Paulo Alexandre Barbosa. Segundo o secretário, a obra iniciada em 29 de maio está com intervenções em andamento num trecho de 1.200 metros, contando atualmente com cerca de 200 funcionários. “Vimos que o trabalho de 45 dias está dentro do cronograma”, disse Fernandes, *que anunciou a instalação de um mostruário de estação do VLT, em tamanho real, para visitação dos futuros usuários do sistema em implementação. O modelo de estação deve ser montado até setembro, em área na praia do Itararé (SV), e terá um vagão para exibição.*
> 
> Também será promovido a partir de agosto um concurso cultural (VLT na sua onda) para escolha de pintura de veículo da frota. “Isso é importante para a população se familiarize com o VLT, novo modal de transporte que ela utilizará em um curto espaço de tempo”, destacou o prefeito. A previsão é que o trecho inicial, entre Barreiros (São Vicente) e a Conselheiro Nébias (Santos), de 9,5 km, seja finalizado em junho de 2014. O investimento é de cerca de R$ 313,5 milhões e deverá beneficiar inicialmente cerca de 70 mil usuários por dia. O empreendimento do Governo do Estado faz parte do Sistema Integrado Metropolitano (SIM), projeto de reestruturação do transporte público da Baixada Santista.
> 
> Atualizado em 13/07/2013, às 15:01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.santos.sp.gov.br


----------



## mopc

*Manaus Monorail* - construction to start next month (August 2013)



Felipe Amazonense said:


> *Manaus viverá as emoções da Copa sem o Monotrilho: Obras devem começar em agosto*
> 
> Publicado em Quinta, 20 Junho 2013 08:56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manaus viverá as emoções de sediar jogos da Copa do Mundo de 2014 sem o sonhado sistema de transporte de massa moderno e rápido, considerando que as obras do Monotrilho só deverão começar lá para o mês de agosto e a conclusão da obra deverá ocorrer em 40 meses, o ou seja, após a Copa do Mundo, com o custo previsto de R$ 1,4 bilhão.
> 
> Também é a partir de agosto que a Seinfra contará o prazo de 40 meses para que a obra seja concluída, portanto, não será usado durante a Copa do Mundo de Futebol, em 2014.
> 
> *No momento, somente a prospecção e mapeamento do solo estão feitos. O serviço teve realização com georadar para identificar existência de tubulação de água, esgoto, gás natural, cabos telefônicos e linhas de fibra ótica.*
> 
> *A sondagem identificou, ainda, o tipo de solo onde as fundações serão assentadas, para que se dimensione a profundidade das estacas e o tipo de material a ser usado.*
> 
> *A Seinfra informou que o processo está em andamento na Avenida Max Teixeira, na Cidade Nova, e que “estão bem adiantadas, praticamente na fase final”.*
> 
> *Estrutura*
> 
> O monotrilho terá 20 quilômetros de extensão e deve reduzir o tempo de percurso entre a zona Leste e o Centro de Manaus a 25 minutos. O trajeto será da área que será chamada Eixo Norte-sul (desde o Centro de Manaus) até a zona Leste, no Terminal de Ônibus 4, no bairro Jorge Teixeira.
> 
> Com capacidade total para 900 passageiros, os vagões terão climatização e sistema de som e de combate a incêndio. A velocidade máxima do transporte será de 80 quilômetros por hora, embora sua velocidade de serviço, contando aceleração e frenagem entre uma estação e outra seja de 40 km/h.
> 
> *As nove estações*
> 
> - Praça 15 de Novembro, na igreja Matriz;
> - Avenida Constantino Nery, onde funciona o Terminal de Ônibus 1;
> - Entrada do bairro de São Jorge, em relação à Avenida Constantino Nery;
> - Em frente à Arena da Amazônia, onde acontecerá, em 2014, os jogos da Copa do Mundo de Futebol;
> - Na entrada do Conjunto Santos Dumont;
> - Bairro Manoa;
> - Bairro Cidade Nova;
> - Bairro Francisca Mendes;
> - Bairro Jorge Teixeira, próximo ao Terminal de Ônibus 5.(Amazonianarede - Rede Amazônica)
> 
> http://www.amazonianarede.com.br/am...em-o-monotrilho-obras-devem-começar-em-agosto


----------



## mopc

*Recife BRT *- State government launches tender to purchase 150 vehicles



Rai_ said:


> JAILSONSILVAPE;http://jailsonrecifemobilidade.blogspot.com.br/2013/07/grande-recife-prevenido-governo-de-pe.html
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/431033413626461/
> 
> GRANDE RECIFE - Prevenido, governo de PE lança edital para compra de 180 BRTs sem esperar a licitação das linhas de ônibus
> PUBLICADO EM 12/07/2013, ÀS 17:45
> BRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por Fernando Castilho
> Da coluna JC Negócios
> Por até R$ 135 milhões, o governo de Pernambuco está disposto a comprar 180 ônibus BRTs para os Corredores Norte-Sul e Leste-Oeste, aposta para a mobilidade da Região Metropolitana do Recife da RMR, que são objetos do primeiro lote das licitações dos novos operadores do Sistema de Transporte Público de Passageiros, aberta dia 27 pelo Consórcio Grande Recife.
> O edital de Pregão Eletrônico (Nº 030/2013) com as exigências foi publicado na terça-feira (9/7) com prazo de apresentação de propostas para o dia 23. Pelo edital, a Secretaria de Administração se dispõe a comprar os 180 veículos num lote único divididos em dois itens. Um de 92 ônibus (que devem ser utilizados para o corredor Norte-Sul) ao preço de até R$ 69 milhões e outro de 88 veículos (para o corredor Leste-Oeste) ao preço de até R$ 66 milhões.
> O edital não vincula a compra à operação ou à licitação em aberto, mas segundo o secretário das Cidades, Danilo Cabral, estão relacionados, pois os ônibus estão sendo adquiridos para utilização das empresas vencedoras na futura operação. Cabral revelou que o governo está se antecipando, pois a produção dos BRTs exige o prazo mínimo de seis meses. Desta forma, a compra seria uma antecipação de contratação do equipamento para que as futuras operadoras dos corredores possam colocar o modal exigido no edital quando ele estiver concluído em 2014.
> A decisão do governo do Estado de “bancar” a compra dos ônibus BRTs para os futuros corredores da cidade revela a aposta na existência de interessados nos dois lotes já abertos da licitação do Grande Recife Consórcio e que, escolhidos os vencedores, eles aceitarão o repasse do pacote negociado, transferindo a compra para cada um dos operadores. Segundo esclarecimento do Consórcio Grande Recife, no edital de licitação da concessão das linhas do STPP já está previsto que os ônibus serão repassados pelo preço de nota fiscal ao operador.
> O Consórcio também esclarece que a decisão vem exatamente no sentido de garantir que os corredores entrem em operação no tempo previsto devido ao tempo de fabricação. O Consórcio Grande Recife informou que, quanto aos recursos que serão gastos na compra, caberá ao Estado viabilizar os recursos, caso necessário, para a aquisição dos veículos. No edital, o custo máximo operacional do corredor Norte-Sul é R$ 1,677 por passageiro. No Leste-Oeste ele baixa para R$ 1,409. E estima o valor máximo de cada BRT em R$ 702 mil.
> Postado por Roberta Soares







Rai_ said:


> Essa medida do Governo pode resultar no quebra-galho que venho falando faz tempo sobre poderem usar carrocerias mais simples ao invés das modernas ou mais estilosas. Empresários de Minas estão forçando essa medida. No Rio de Janeiro, enquanto começa os testes do Viale BRT articulado trucado abaixo, duas primeiras fotos, empresas de cidade vizinha que será atendida por BRT fizeram acordo com fabricante para dispor de um BRT com carroceria mais simples, última foto abaixo.
> 
> Como o nosso governo querendo adquirir ônibus com limitação de valor máximo e pelo visto bastaria atender aos requisitos mínimos da licitação, pode sair vencedor ofertando justamente modelo mais simples, pois tenho dúvidas se o governo bancaria veículos mais estilosos um pouco mais caro só que dentro do valor máximo pagável.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para efeito de comparação, interior do Gran Metro que pode com algumas diferenças ser o mesmo do adequado ao BRT do Rio de Janeiro. Claramente mais simples que o da Marcopolo e até do Caio Millennium BRT VW 26.330 OTA com os requisitos da licitação daqui e cor SEI Radial.


----------



## mopc

*Campo Grande BRT* - pics



CampoGrandense said:


> Geraldo Viana - Facebook


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca bridges and viaducts video


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransBrasil BRT video



Samir7 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Brazil's President attends inauguration of new underground metro stations, José de Alencer and Xico da Silva terminus. This completes the South Line, which will from tomorrow (Friday, July 20, 2013) operate in restricted hours for six months and then finally open commercially in full time in early 2014.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Suburban Rail* - picture



A.B said:


> -Foto do site paripe.net
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...862048.-2207520000.1374027051.&type=3&theater


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - Trains to run 24h/day during Papal visit.



conrado.rio said:


> *Trens funcionarão 24 horas durante três dias da JMJ Rio 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para garantir o deslocamento dos passageiros durante a Jornada Mundial da Juventude (JMJ Rio2013), a companhia de trens SuperVia anunciou que funcionará 24 horas na quinta-feira, 25, sexta-feira, 26, e domingo, 28.
> 
> O esquema da concessionária prevê trens com intervalos de 9 minutos no ramal Santa Cruz (6 minutos no trecho entre Campo Grande e Central do Brasil) e um embarque de 18 mil pessoas por hora somente no domingo (28/07), data da missa do Papa em Guaratiba.
> 
> O planejamento prevê reforço na segurança e inclui 600 voluntários que trabalharão junto à equipe “Posso Ajudar?”, auxiliando com informações aos peregrinos nas estações Central do Brasil, Deodoro, Bonsucesso, Campo Grande e Santa Cruz. Nestas duas últimas estações, a SuperVia trabalhará com bilheterias avançadas e catracas extras.
> 
> Para evitar filas e garantir a comodidade dos peregrinos, a SuperVia orienta os passageiros a adquirirem o “Kit Peregrino” junto à organização da JMJ Rio2013, cujos cartões serão aceitos em qualquer dia, horário e estação. A concessionária também trabalha com um cartão pré-pago (Multipass) com o qual o passageiro pode carregar até R$ 200 em passagens. O Multipass pode ser adquirido com pagamento em dinheiro, em qualquer bilheteria.
> 
> Planejamento dos trens durante a JMJ Rio2013:
> 
> 
> 
> Planejamento
> 
> Terça-feira (23/7)
> 
> Viagens adicionais, entre 22h e 1h, com partidas da Central do Brasil para todos os ramais em função da Missa de Abertura, em Copacabana
> 
> Quarta-feira (24/7)
> 
> 
> 
> Grade normal de dias úteis
> 
> Quinta-feira (25/7)
> 
> Funcionamento 24 horas em função da Acolhida ao Papa.Estação Central do Brasil aberta para embarque e todas as outras estações abertas para desembarque
> 
> Sexta-feira (26/7)
> 
> Funcionamento 24 horas em função da Via Sacra. Estação Central do Brasil aberta para embarque e todas as outras estações abertas para desembarque
> 
> Sábado (27/7)
> 
> Composições adicionais durante toda a operação comercial em função da Missa do Papa no Campus Fidei, em Guaratiba. Grade horária disponível emwww.supervia.com.br ou 0800 726 9494
> 
> Domingo (28/7)
> 
> Composições adicionais durante toda a operação comercial, que terá duração de 24 horas, atendendo a ida e a volta do evento. Serão 18 mil lugares adicionais, por hora, no ramal Santa Cruz em função da Missa do Papa no Campus Fidei, em Guaratiba.
> 
> 
> Fonte: SuperVia
> 
> Fonte


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Great CGI presentation of the South Line



CEARENSE said:


> Video sensacional com detalhes e fotos das principais estações do metrofor;


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - video 



Will_NE said:


>


----------



## Santista10

Aeromovel - Porto Alegre | Subway Station - Salgado Filho Airport.


----------



## Santista10

Fortaleza - subway


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - picture of inaguration day in the early 1980s


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM - VLT Baixada Santista)* - first official video update - for July 2013


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 drilling machine put into place



dahaka2 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail (VLT Cuiabá-Várzea Grande)* - Consortium estimates construction 50% complete



RobertoBarrich26 said:


> *Com 18 frentes atuando, construtora do VLT calcula 50% da obra concluída​*
> Darwin Júnior - Da Redação
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Reprodução
> 
> 
> 
> Evitando entrar em choque com o relatório publicado na semana passada pelo Tribunal de Contas do Estado (TCE-MT) apontando que as obras do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) estão apenas 37,98% concluídas com celeridade de 2,5% ao mês, a construtora do novo modal garante que a implantação da via permanente nas cidades de Cuiabá e Várzea Grande já está chegando a 50% de seu total. Faltando apenas seis meses para a entrega da obra, o consórcio VLT Cuiabá-Várzea Grande insiste que o novo sistema de transporte coletivo estará pronto antes da Copa do Mundo.
> 
> “Estamos trabalhando firme em 80% do trecho e seguramente caminhando para a metade da obra. Há um grande esforço na perseguição do objetivo de entregar o sistema até março de 2014 conforme acordado com o Governo do Estado. Reforçamos o volume da obra. Agora são 18 frentes de trabalho atuando em 22 quilômetros ao mesmo tempo. Estamos à todo vapor fazendo tudo o que é possível e vamos concluir essa obra dentro de seu cronograma”, garantiu o gerente do Consórcio VLT Cuiabá-Várzea Grande, Fernando Orsini.
> 
> Ao comentar os números do TCE que apontam a obra do VLT como atrasada e preocupante, Orsini assinala que ‘muito já foi feito sem a medição’. Segundo ele, a publicação dos relatórios sofre a defasagem após um mês (o relatório considerou as medições até o final de julho) apresentando um resultado que não corresponde à situação real atual da obra. “O TCE faz uma avaliação financeira da obra. O volume executado é maior que o apontado”, acrescenta.
> 
> O gerente do VLT informou que até o final deste mês, já estarão em Várzea Grande, os trilhos que serão montados no Centro de Comando e Operações para acomodar os primeiros trens. “O desembarque das primeiras composições, em Várzea Grande está previsto para outubro”, disse Orsini, adiantando que na fábrica mais 20 composições estão sendo preparadas. Ele prevê que antes do término do prazo, todos os trens, trilhos e material para implantação da via permanente já estará em Mato Grosso.
> 
> http://copa.olhardireto.com.br/noti...LT_calcula_50_da_obra_concluida&edt=1&id=4101


----------



## mopc

Page 1 updated with Sao Paulo monorail materials



rfavero said:


> *Matéria legal sobre os monotrilhos das linhas 15 e 17.*
> 
> *http://biblioteca.aeamesp.org.br/smns/19smtf130911T07ap.pdf
> 
> http://biblioteca.aeamesp.org.br/smns/19smtf130911T07rl.pdf*
> 
> *Estes só da Linha 15 *
> 
> *http://biblioteca.aeamesp.org.br/smns/19smtf130911T09ap.pdf*
> 
> *http://biblioteca.aeamesp.org.br/smns/19smtf130911T09rl.pdf*


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM)* - progress video August 2013


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Drilling machines arrive for the fully underground East Line



fsaulop said:


> *metrô da linha leste
> ´Tatuzões´ chegam hoje ao Estado*
> 
> Enquanto a cidade aguarda um desfecho quanto a construção, ou não, de um viaduto no entroncamento das avenidas Antônio Sales e Engenheiro Santana Júnior, às margens do Cocó, e pela inauguração definitiva do metrô da linha Sul, nova "luz surge no fim do túnel" da mobilidade urbana de Fortaleza. Hoje, chegam ao Porto do Pecém, as duas primeiras tuneladoras (Tunnel Boring Machine - TBM), que serão utilizadas na construção dos túneis da linha Leste do metrô.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *O Shield, como é chamado a parte dianteira da máquina que faz a escavação dos túneis, tem 6,9 metros de diâmetro e dez metros de extensão FOTO: DIVULGAÇÃO*
> 
> Provenientes de Shangai, na China, onde foram testados, os equipamentos - num total de quatro - foram adquiridos pelo governo do Estado em junho de 2012, mediante licitação pública, que teve como vencedora a empresa norte-americana The Robbins Company, com o valor R$ 128,22 milhões.
> 
> As máquinas chegam desmontadas e acondicionadas em 16 contêineres, junto com mais 50 peças, que serão transportados até o emboque (local de abertura do túnel) localizado em área próxima à Estação Central no Centro de Fortaleza, onde serão remontadas. De acordo com o secretário Estadual de Infraestrutura (Seinfra), Adail Fontenele, as duas outras máquinas devem chegar até o fim deste ano.
> 
> *Obras civis*
> 
> A montagem das máquinas, - já popularmente chamadas de "tatuzões" -, e, consequentemente, o início das obras, ainda aguardam definição da licitação pública, que irá apontar a empresa vencedora responsável pelas obras. A chegada dos tatuzões estava prevista para maio e o início das obras para este mês.
> 
> Atualmente, o processo licitatório encontra-se na Comissão Central de Licitação, da Procuradoria Geral do Estado, em fase de análise das propostas comerciais, já apresentadas por cinco consórcios construtores. Desses, quatro grupos estão habilitados, apesar do menor preço já ser conhecido.
> 
> O consórcio Cetenco-Acciona apresentou proposta no valor de R$ 2,259 milhões, seguido de perto pelo consórcio Mendes Júnior-Soares da Costa, com o valor de R$ 2,295. Em terceira posição, em preço, está o consórcio Mobilidade Urbana, com o valor de R$ 2,368 milhões.
> 
> *Peso pesado*
> 
> Sem data para começar, a previsão da Seinfra é de que a obra toda, composta por dois túneis, com extensões de 20 quilômetros e 12 estações de passageiros, seja concluída em seis anos. Se confirmado, esse cronograma será considerado recorde, diante da linha Sul do metrô de Fortaleza, que já gastou 14 anos, em obras e R$ 1,5 bilhão, e ainda não está pronto.
> 
> À realização dos testes foi realizada a montagem dos equipamentos com todos seus subsistemas, mecânico, hidráulico, elétrico, automação e controle, num período de dois meses. Cada tuneladora tem 125 metros de extensão e pesa cerca de 737 toneladas. O Shield como é chamado a parte dianteira da máquina responsável pela escavação, tem 6,9 metros de diâmetro e dez metros de extensão e pesa 460 toneladas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/materia.asp?codigo=1310828


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - PDF overview of many projects

http://biblioteca.aeamesp.org.br/smns/19smtf130913pl11t01.pdf


----------



## Arthur Baz

Wrong Belo Horizonte metro in Page 8 :bash:


----------



## mopc

Which has already been pointed out and corrected, mind me.


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro* - new train being tested










original post


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - forumer pics Chico da Silva station























































original post


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor) *- Bidding for East Line complete



.Maverick. said:


> *Licitação para obras civis da Linha Leste do metrô é concluída*
> Redação Web | 21h11 | 07.10.2013
> Segundo o Governo do Estado, a proposta vencedora foi de cerca de R$ 2 bi
> 
> Nesta segunda-feira (7), foi anunciada a empresa vencedora da licitação para as obras civis da linha Leste do metrô de Fortaleza. Segundo o Governo do Estado, o consórcio escolhido apresentou a menor proposta de preço, cerca de R$ 2,26 bilhões.
> 
> O resultado da licitação ainda será publicado do Diário Oficial do Estado (DOE). A documentação do processo segue posteriormente para a Secretaria de Infraestrutura do Estado (Seinfra), onde será homologada. Após a apresentação de uma série de documentos, haverá a assinatura do contrato e da Ordem de Serviços.
> 
> A linha Leste deve ainda receber R$ 2 bilhões do programa federal "Mobilidade Grandes Cidades", vindos do Orçamento Geral da União e da Caixa Econômica Federal. Os recursos estaduais serão usados para a Parceria Pública Privada, além de projetos, administração da obra, desapropriações e remoções de interferências.
> 
> Linha Leste já possui equipamentos para o início das obras
> 
> Desde setembro, duas máquinas tuneladoras estão no Centro, próximas à estação Chico da Silva. As máquinas, que vieram da China, serão usadas nas escavações e custaram mais de R$ 128 milhões. Também já foram recebidos as Formas e Equipamentos Auxiliares, para duas fábricas de anéis, e o Sistema de Ventilação.
> 
> Onze estações devem compor a linha Leste, que devem ser interligadas às linhas Sul, Oeste, ramal Parangaba-Mucuripe e terminais de ônibus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/noticia.asp?codigo=367726


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - Central do Brasil station renewal approved



Luiz Henrique - RJ said:


> *Concedida a licença de obras para o início das obras de modernização da Estação Central do Brasil*
> http://www.rafarquitetura.com.br/co...zacao-da-estacao-central-do-brasil/#more-3780
> 
> *Data: 02/09/2013*
> 
> A expectativa é entregar o novo saguão de embarque já para a copa do mundo
> 
> Obra de 10 mil m² onde será utilizada a inédita, no BRASIL, cobertura no sistema monocapa.
> 
> 
> Render:


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Line 2 construction to start this month



tonyssa said:


> *Obras de ampliação da Linha 1 do metrô de Salvador devem começar ainda este mês​*
> *Contrato da Parceria Público-Privada será assinado na próxima quarta-feira (9)*
> 
> 
> As obras de ampliação da Linha 1 do metrô de Salvador devem começar ainda este mês, segundo a assessoria de comunicação da Secretaria de Desenvolvimento Urbano da Bahia (Sedur). O contrato da Parceria Público-Privada (PPP) com a Companhia de Participações em Concessões (CPC) será assinado na próxima quarta-feira (9), com presença do governador Jaques Wagner e da presidente Dilma Rousseff.
> 
> A Linha 1 é considerada prioritária devido ao prazo de conclusão da obra, que vence já no próximo ano, mas a CPC deve começar os preparativos para a Linha 2 também este mês, de acordo com a assessoria da Sedur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A complementação da Linha 1 consiste em levar o metrô até a Estação Pirajá enquanto a Linha 2 deve chegar até Lauro de Freitas. Os outros trechos tem previsão para janeiro de 2015, quando será entregue o trecho Estação Retiro – Estação Pirajá, e março de 2017, para Aeroporto.
> 
> A concessionária ainda vai realizar testes nas linhas, para ajuste dos trens, dos sistemas de sinalização, de controle operacional e de segurança. Com investimento de mais de R$ 3,6 bilhões do Governo Federal, Governo Estadual e da CPC, o Sistema Metroviário Salvador-Lauro de Freitas terá passagens de R$ 3,10, apenas a viagem no trem, e R$ 3,90, para integração do metrô à dois trechos de ônibus.


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail (VLT)* - construction advances and completion date remains March 13, 2014.












CUIABA2014 said:


> *NOVO MODAL*
> *Obra do VLT já "rasga" a Prainha e muda cenário do Centro; veja fotos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *O reforço do Canal da Prainha está incluso no pacote do VLT, orçado em R$ 1,477 bilhão. *
> 
> A implantação do VLT (veículo leve sobre trilhos) na Avenida Tenente Coronel Duarte, a Prainha, já começa a tomar forma.
> 
> A obra será realizada em etapas e a primeira fase está sendo feita no trecho compreendido entre o entroncamento da Prainha com as avenidas XV de Novembro e Dom Bosco – nas proximidades do ginásio de esportes do Colégio Salesiano São Gonçalo.
> 
> Está em andamento a realização de intervenções no trânsito, como o bloqueio de uma faixa de rolamento em cada sentido da pista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo o consórcio, o maior fluxo de trabalho será realizado no período noturno, com objetivo de reduzir o impacto no trânsito na região.
> 
> As atividades nos demais trechos, porém, ainda dependem da autorização do Instituto do Patrimônio Histórico e Artístico Nacional (Iphan) para serem executadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No momento, o órgão está analisando os relatórios de resgate arqueológico feitos pelo consórcio na região.
> 
> *A obra prevê a execução de estacas nas laterais do canal e a colocação de lajes sobre a estrutura original do córrego, de forma a construir um reforço supracanal, sem apoiar na atual estrutura, auxiliando na sua preservação.*
> 
> O reforço do Canal da Prainha está incluso no pacote do VLT, orçado em R$ 1,477 bilhão.
> 
> Previsto para ser implantado em dois eixos (CPA-Aeroporto e Coxipó-Centro), o VLT deverá passar pelos canteiros centrais das principais avenidas de Cuiabá e Várzea Grande: Historiador Rubens de Mendonça (Avenida do CPA), FEB, XV de Novembro, Tenente-Coronel Duarte (Prainha), Coronel Escolástico e Fernando Corrêa da Costa.
> 
> O projeto inclui não apenas a implantação dos trilhos, a construção dos vagões do metrô de superfície e o reforço do canal da Prainha, mas também a execução de 12 obras de arte – cinco viadutos, quatro trincheiras e três pontes – ao longo dos 22,2 km de trajeto do VLT.
> 
> O prazo de entrega, porém, permanece o mesmo: 13 de março de 2014.
> 
> 
> http://www.reportermt.com.br/index/..._prainha_e_muda_cenario_do_centro__veja_fotos


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 3 project now has been transformed to monorail, to use Scomi trainsets similar to those for Sao Paulo Line 17 Monorail.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail *- video update


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Suburban Rail* - forumer videos



A.B said:


> *Gravei ontem...*


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Aeromovel* - video






still


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá VLT* - first rails being prepared for installation


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - tunnel



Luiz Henrique - RJ said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 update



skyscraperbarra said:


> *Jardim Oceânico:*
> 
> Metrô Linha 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *São Conrado:*
> 
> Metrô Linha 4


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - picture update


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - video on interventions in the city



carl_Alm said:


> Vídeo explicando as intervenções na mobilidade urbana de Salvador.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - Supervia to get another 22 new trainsets for its suburban system. That adds to 142 new trainsets added to the system since 2007. They will be air-conditioned and have LED screens, starting to arrive by April 2014.




Gabriel Gomes said:


> Supervia terá mais 22 novos trens em operação no Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois da aquisição de 90 novos trens para a modernização da frota da SuperVia, a Secretaria de Transportes irá encomendar mais 22 novas unidades para operar nos ramais ferroviários do Grande Rio.
> As composições serão financiadas com recursos do empréstimo de US$ 600 milhões, captado junto ao Banco Mundial, em 2012, para a compra de 60 trens. Das 22 novas composições, dez serão aditivadas ao contrato vigente e 12 serão licitadas.
> 
> Os trens serão equipados com ar-condicionado, bagageiros, televisões de LED e sistema de comunicação direta com o Centro de Controle Operacional, com interiores mais amplos e confortáveis e trânsito livre entre carros, seguindo o mesmo padrão dos 30 trens chineses já operados pela SuperVia.
> 
> Os próximos 60 trens chineses – adquiridos por meio do contrato vigente pelo menor preço já praticado no mercado mundial – começarão a chegar em abril de 2014. Juntas, as composições representarão uma ampliação de 576 mil lugares diariamente.
> 
> – Ao todo, serão 142 novos trens adquiridos desde 2007. Além de investimentos em composições modernas, o sistema ferroviário está passando por uma ampla revitalização entre reformas de estações e equipamentos operacionais de ponta. Os resultados destes investimentos já podem ser comprovados através dos números do Plano Diretor de Transporte Urbano da Região Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro (PDTU), que revelam um aumento de 87% na utilização de transporte sobre trilhos nos últimos oito anos – disse o secretário de Transportes, Julio Lopes.
> foto : Henrique Freire
> 
> http://diariodemocratico.com.br/cidades/1/9963


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Highlights* - from the main thread

*Line 15 monorail -* pics by Eduardo GJF and Sergio Mazzi










































































































































mopc said:


> *Line 5* - Santa Cruz station update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Saviano Marcio


*Line 5 tunnel boring machine*










*Line 5* - Drilling machine is activated



SavianoMarcio said:


>


*Line 5 Campo Belo station and Line 17 monorail beams *










other pictures



mopc said:


> *Line 5* - screenshots from latest video update





*Line 17 monorail* - airport branch











Main branch


----------



## mopc

*Recife* - World Cup-related urban mobility update







Stills

Cosme e Damião station











BRT station


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM)* - News and renders/ videos








martche said:


> Na mesma matéria ainda tem esses dois bônus de simulação...
> kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.santos.sp.gov.br





martche said:


> A prefeitura de Santos tá tentando convencer os vereadores que o traçado pelo canteiro central é a melhor opção! Olha o release que eles soltaram na home oficial do município.. Vamos torcer para que o bom senso prevaleça e esse trajeto seja aprovado!
> 
> ***************************************************************************************************************
> 
> *VLT na área central da Francisco Glicério trará mais vantagens ao trânsito*
> 
> A ampliação do sistema viário, com calçadas, pistas e ciclovia mais largas; maior fluidez no trânsito de veículos e redução da espera nos semáforos. Estas são algumas das vantagens da passagem do VLT (Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos) pela área central da avenida Francisco Glicério, que, juntamente com outros benefícios do traçado, foram apresentadas nesta quinta (24) pelo prefeito Paulo Alexandre Barbosa, na Sala de Situação, a um grupo de vereadores. A reunião foi realizada no paço municipal e também contou com o engenheiro da EMTU (Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos) e gestor da obra, Carlos Romão Martins, e o presidente da CET (Companhia de Engenharia de Tráfego), Antônio Carlos Silva Gonçalves, e outros técnicos. Paulo Alexandre explicou que o traçado já estava previsto no EIA-RIMA (Estudo e Relatório de Impacto Ambiental) do empreendimento, em 2008, e mostrou os resultados de estudos que apontam os prejuízos ao trânsito com a passagem pela antiga linha férrea.
> 
> A obra do VLT, em andamento, prevê toda a remodelação da avenida Francisco Glicério. As calçadas passarão dos atuais 3,37 metros para 3,50 m, a ciclovia de 2 m para 2,50 m e a pista de veículos de 7 m para 9 m. Outras vantagens são a redução do estágio semafórico (aumento do tempo verde e a redução do vermelho e amarelo). Caso o VLT seguisse na mesma área da linha férrea, os veículos que trafegam no sentido praia-Centro pelas avenidas Bernardino de Campos (canal 2), Ana Costa e Washington Luís (canal 3) não poderiam fazer a conversão na Francisco Glicério durante as passagens das composições. E os veículos que trafegam pela Francisco Glicério em direção ao canal 1 também não conseguiriam fazer a conversão para estas vias (Ana Costa e canais 2 e 3) em direção à região central, com prejuízos aos tráfego na avenida e aumento do tempo de viagem de milhares de motoristas.
> 
> _Vantagens do VLT pela área central da Francisco Glicério_
> 
> - Ampliação do sistema viário (melhoria na mobilidade urbana, com mais espaço para veículos)
> - Pista passa de 7 m para 9 m
> - Ciclovias de 2 m para 2,50 m
> - Calçadas de 3,37m para 3,50 m
> - Área de 4 mil m² do Mendes Convention Center será ocupada
> - Redução de estágio semafórico
> - Aumento do tempo de verde nos semáforos
> - Redução do tempo total de vermelho e amarelo
> 
> _Desvantagens do VLT pela linha férrea_
> 
> - VLT não teria espaço para fazer a curva no sentido do Centro Histórico, o que inviabiliza a segunda etapa de obra, que prevê a interligação até o Valongo.
> - Deveria ser implantado um novo tempo semafórico para a conversão à direita dos veículos que se dirigem ao Centro pela av. Francisco Glicério / av. Afonso Pena (no lugar da antiga cancela do trem)
> - Implantação de semáforos específicos para este movimento
> - Remanejamento dos pontos de ônibus nos cruzamentos (av. Afonso Pena x av. Cons. Nébias), devido a criação da faixa exclusiva para conversão a direita;
> - Mais tempo vermelho e amarelo nos semáforos
> - Os semáforos perderiam tempo do verde, ou seja, o trânsito será impedido por mais tempo.
> - Mais perigo nas travessias de pedestres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.santos.sp.gov.br/noticia...isco-glic-rio-trar-mais-vantagens-ao-tr-nsito


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL*

*PDF on urban mobility*, focusing on ownership and use of private motor vehicles. Circa 60% of Brazilian households have either a car or a motorcycle, or both.


----------



## Julio CAF

são Paulo has 11 lines are currently in operation. 2 new lines under construction.

Line 1:









Line 2: 









Line 3:









Line 4:









Line 5:









Line 6:
In Project.

Line 7:









Line 8:









Line 9:









Line 10:









Line 11: 









Line 12: 









Line 13:
In Construction

Line 14:
In project

Line 15:
In construction.

Map metropolitan.


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba Metro* - video


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - first vehicle arrives at the Port of Santos


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro* - elected as city with best urban mobility in Brazil



pmoretzs said:


> *Rio de Janeiro é eleita a cidade com melhor mobilidade urbana do Brasil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publicado em 22/10/2013
> 
> Bilhete Único Intermunicipal é premiado pelo Banco Mundial e vira referência internacional
> 
> --- ---
> PS: o vídeo fala da nova fábrica de trens, a ser construída em Deodoro.


----------



## Falubaz

^^And not Curitiba? :O


----------



## mopc

Falubaz said:


> ^^And not Curitiba? :O


What can I say, I call it bullshit.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - billboard and oficiall Vossloh tram model in exhibition at Santos' Transportation Bureau













caiocco said:


> Estande da secretaria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estande do fabricante:


----------



## mopc

*Recife *- city may get two light rail lines



celo8 said:


> Recife planeja duas linhas de VLT
> 
> No pacote de projetos, que totalizam investimentos de R$ 4,1 bilhões, estão previstos também cinco corredores de Bus Rapid System (BRS).
> 
> Publicado em 01/11/2013
> 
> O sistema de transporte público do Recife poderá ganhar dois corredores de Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos (VLTs) nas Zonas Norte e Sul da cidade. Em reunião em Brasília, o prefeito do Recife, Geraldo Julio, apresentou ao governo federal projetos para a implantação do modal em duas linhas. Na parte Norte, a ideia é que o VLT saia do Terminal Integrado (TI) Macaxeira até o TI Joana Bezerra. Já do lado Sul, o ponto de partida é o TI Joana Bezerra, seguindo pela Avenida Domingos Ferreira até o limite com a cidade vizinha de Jaboatão dos Guararapes. No pacote de projetos, que totalizam investimentos de R$ 4,1 bilhões, estão previstos também cinco corredores de Bus Rapid System (BRS).
> 
> As propostas da PCR foram apresentadas ao secretário do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC), Maurício Muniz. Os projetos agora serão avaliados, em relação ao impacto financeiro no Orçamento Geral da União (OGU) e à disponibilidade de recursos para viabilizar a execução dos serviços. “Esperamos que essa análise aconteça no mês de novembro para que possamos anunciar as obras que serão feitas em parceria com a União”, destacou o prefeito, ao final da reunião.
> 
> De acordo com a Prefeitura do Recife, cada VLT terá capacidade para cerca de 650 passageiros. Só a linha Norte prevê uma extensão total de 14,1 km, com 17 estações com terminais de integração. Já a linha Sul terá 11,3 km de extensão e inclui 15 estações, também com terminais de integração.
> 
> Com a implantação do novo sistema no Recife, a população ganhará mais uma alternativa de deslocamento e integração de modais, bem como a conexão das Zonas Norte, Centro e Sul, a partir da ligação de dois corredores metropolitanos principais: Avenida Norte e Avenida Domingos Ferreira.
> 
> Já os BRSs permitirão a destinação de uma faixa exclusiva para o transporte público. De acordo com a proposta da Prefeitura do Recife, o modal seria instalado nas seguintes avenidas: Mascarenhas de Moraes, Recife, Domingos Ferreira, Beberibe e Engenheiro Abdias de Carvalho. A ideia é que todos os corredores operem com um moderno sistema de comando e controle, a partir da implantação dos VLTs.
> 
> Em julho, o prefeito do Recife e o governador de Pernambuco, Eduardo Campos, se reuniram, em Brasília com os ministros Miriam Belchior (Planejamento, Orçamento e Gestão) e Aguinaldo Ribeiro (Cidades), quando apresentaram o pacote de intervenções para melhorar a mobilidade na capital. A reunião de ontem serviu para detalhar os estudos de viabilização técnica para implantação dos modais na cidade, já incluindo as intervenções sugeridas na reunião anterior.
> 
> http://jconline.ne10.uol.com.br/can.../recife-planeja-duas-linhas-de-vlt-103709.php


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - first tram reaches its destination


----------



## Positronn

Will Santos VLT use proof-of-payment system?


----------



## mopc

I believe it's pre-boarding system, you pay before getting in the station.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransOlimpica videos


----------



## mopc

*Santos Heritage Tramway* - picture



martche said:


> Desculpe, não resisti.
> 
> Centro
> Foto: Araquém Alcântara


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Santa Teresa Tramway* - after the accident of 2011, new model is revealed and expected to be operational by mid 2014



RCostis said:


> Confira como será o novo bondinho de Santa Teresa
> 
> Modelo mantém as características históricas do transporte que é a alma do bairro
> Publicado: 12/11/13 - 12:51
> Atualizado: 12/11/13 - 13:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/confira-como-sera-novo-bondinho-de-santa-teresa-10756600


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail *- video update for October 2013


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail (VLT Cuiabá-Várzea Grande)* - news



CUIABA2014 said:


> *Após ‘desfile’ na capital, primeiro trem do VLT chega aos trilhos, em VG; população aprova*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois de uma jornada de mais de cinco mil quilômetros, chegaram à Cuiabá, nesta sexta-feira (08) os primeiros vagões do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT). As composições ‘desfilaram’ nas principais vias da capital e também de Várzea Grande. A população aproveitou para tirar fotos e conhecer o novo modal. Surpreendeu a ausência de autoridades e embora não tenha havido 'barulho', a população aprovou a novidade.
> 
> Veja mais:
> Carro do VLT é apresentado na Praça das Bandeiras esta manhã
> Silval Barbosa vistoria chegada a Cuiabá dos primeiros vagões do VLT e prevê tarifa de R$ 2,70
> 
> As três carretas passaram pelas principais vias de Cuiabá e Várzea Grande como avenida das Torres, Dante de Oliveira, Juliano Costa Marques e avenida do CPA, onde ficaram estacionadas por cerca de 40 minutos em frente a Praça das Bandeiras para exposição pública.
> 
> Depois as composições seguiram para a as avenidas Prainha, XV de Novembro, Beira Rio, Ponte Sérgio Mota e Cristo Rei, este foi um dos locais em que o VLT enfrentou problemas para passar por contas dos fios da rede elétrica muito baixos. O trajeto na região demorou mais de uma hora e meia. Uma equipe da Rede Cemat que acompanhava o comboio resolveu a situação fazendo o levantamento dos fios com varas especiais.
> 
> Ainda em Várzea Grande os problemas com o trânsito se intensificaram e longas filas de carros foram aparecendo nas ruas. Na área do Aeroporto Marechal Rondon, o trânsito ficou tumultuado e as carretas demoraram quase uma hora e meia para atravessar esta parte do trajeto. Um dos problemas foram as vias estreitas das duas cidades que obrigaram os motoristas das carretas a realizar várias manobras.
> 
> Curiosos aproveitaram para tirar fotos e conhecer o novo meio de transporte que deve começar a ser usado em 2014, segundo as projeções do Governo do Estado. O bairro do Cristo Rei foi o que mais ‘tietou’ o novo modal. Os trens foram exibidos nas vias de maior fluxo daquele bairro. O primeiro 'gargalo' ocorreu no cruzamento das avenidas Ari Paes Barreto e Professora Izabel Pinto, onde a equipe de transporte levou quase uma hora para decidir pela mudança de trajeto após cientificar de que não havia a possibilidade de seguir o percurso prévio.
> 
> Por volta das 13h50, enfim as três carretas terminaram uma viagem de 45 dias – sendo que 30 destes foram dentro de um navio - e chegaram ao Centro de Manutenção do VLT, em Várzea Grande. A imprensa não teve acesso ao local. Agora os trabalhos ficam com os funcionários do Centro de Manutenção, encarregados de assentar o restante dos trilhos.
> 
> A composição passará por vários testes nos próximos dias, incluindo comunicação, frenagem e parte elétrica. Até o final do mês, cerca de 2 mil metros de trilhos estarão assentados no local, o que permitirá manobras e testes de velocidade.
> 
> Mais 20 composições do VLT já estão prontas e a caminho da capital mato-grossense. Os batedores da Polícia Militar, Agentes de Trânsito de Cuiabá, Guarda Municipal de Várzea Grande e Segurança Privada também auxiliaram o comboio. Surpreendentemente, nenhuma autoridade compareceu no evento do transporte. Nem governador, nem secretário da Secopa, muito menos autoridades do município e do Estado.
> 
> *População aprova*
> 
> Embora não tenha ocorrido divulgação do ‘desfile’ dos trens e sequer um trio elétrico para acompanhar o transporte dos trens, era visível a aprovação do novo modal pela população de Cuiabá e Várzea Grande. O marceneiro João Dias, morador do Coxipó, ficou feliz em ver o VLT e comemorou: “É real mesmo. Agora posso acreditar. Creio que o VLT vai facilitar muito a vida dos usuários. Resta torcer para que seja inaugurado antes da Copa. Nós moradores de Cuiabá sofremos muito com esse trânsito. Com esse novo sistema, nossa vida vai melhorar muito”.
> 
> Da mesma forma pensa a a funcionária do Conselho Tutelar do Cristo Rei, Lenir Souza Brito, para quem, a implantação do sistema será um avanço na melhoria de vida da população. “Não tenho dúvidas de que vai melhorar a vida de todos. E mais do que isso, vejo que foi um investimento muito bem feito. Quem não se lembra da ponte Sérgio Mota que quando foi inaugurada, parecia ser um elefante branco? Hoje vemos a importância dessa ponte para a mobilidade urbana. Da mesma forma será com o VLT. Hoje parece ser muita coisa para Cuiabá e Várzea Grande, mas o futuro dirá o quanto é importante esse modal”.
> 
> “O transporte urbano terá uma melhora de 100%. Com esse sistema, a vida está sendo valorizada e podemos contemplar um grande salto de modernidade. Creio ter sido um excelente investimento para toda a região. Muitos deixarão os carros em casa para utilizar o VLT que vai oferecer mais qualidade e rapidez”, comentou Rosana Carvalho Leite, morada de Várzea Grande.
> 
> O estudante João Carlos Souza conta os dias para andar de VLT: “Quem tem que pegar ônibus lotado de manhã em um trânsito infernal desses, sabe o que estou falando. Com esses trens, tudo vai mudar. Deixará de ser um suplício para se transformar em prazer nossa rotina de pegar esses ônibus lotados e sem nenhum conforto. O VLT é mais do que bem vindo”. Atualizada às 16h11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.olhardireto.com.br/copa/...LT_chega_aos_trilhos_populacao_aprova&id=5431




*Exclusive forumer pictures*




joaopedropb said:


> Opa, faz algum tempo que acompanho o fórum, mas só agora me registrei para compartilhar estas fotos que tirei agora pouco, abraços.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail *- mockup vehicle being set up for display near construction site



Donniel Galdino said:


> Segue fotos da chegada da composição modelo à praia do Itararé em São Vicente. Fotos de hoje pela manhã (14/11).


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - local authorities awaiting for the president to open new Line 1 extension



AcesHigh said:


> "para isso no entanto, é esperado O AVAL DO GOVERNO FEDERAL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> presidente da Trensurb confirmando q estão esperando pela Dilma pra inaugurar... :|


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - construction proceeds


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - Line 2 proposals delivered. Line 2 will be fully underground. Completion promised for 2020.



ZekaPOA said:


> *Interessados entregam propostas para obra do metrô nesta segunda-feira*
> *Empresas que desejam participar do projeto deverão cadastrar hoje à tarde suas Propostas de Manifestações de Interesse*
> 
> A eliminação de 4,5 quilômetros do trajeto do metrô de Porto Alegre, entre o Terminal Triângulo e a Fiergs, pode resultar na ligação do trem subterrâneo com o trensurb e com o Aeroporto Salgado Filho. O termo de referência para as empresas interessadas em participar do projeto inclui uma parada originalmente não prevista, junto à Estação Aeroporto do trensurb, o que permitiria o acesso ao terminal de passageiros por meio do aeromóvel.
> 
> A entrega das Propostas de Manifestações de Interesse ocorreu nesta segunda-feira entre as 14h e as 16h, na sede do escritório. Este foi momento para pessoas físicas, empresas e consórcios interessados em participar da elaboração do projeto se cadastrarem. Nesse primeiro momento, elas entregaram a documentação exigida e um projeto funcional, com as linhas gerais do desenho do metrô. Até às15h40min, oito empresas ou consórcios haviam entregue a documentação.
> 
> A possibilidade de uma conexão do metrô com o trensurb e o aeroporto surgiu com a eliminação de 30% do percurso. Como o traçado deixou de ir até o extremo norte da cidade, onde ficaria a área de manutenção dos trens, tornou-se necessário encontrar outro terreno para esse fim. A solução foi criar um ramal subterrâneo de 1,4 quilômetro de extensão entre a futura Estação Cairu do metrô e uma antiga estação ferroviária próxima ao Salgado Filho, atrás do trensurb.
> 
> A princípio, esse ramal servirá apenas para levar os vagões até a zona de manutenção, mas os técnicos do metrô resolveram incluir no termo de referência a possibilidade de uma estação no local, que poderá receber passageiros. Com isso, o túnel ganharia maior utilidade. A concretização dessa ideia, que facilitaria as ligações com o aeroporto e integraria o metrô ao trensurb, dependerá dos projetos que serão apresentados.
> 
> – Deixamos a questão em aberto. As empresas interessadas terão a opção de apresentar essa estação no bairro Humaitá. Dependerá de elas oferecerem isso dentro da modelagem financeira existente – afirma o gerente do escritório do metrô, Luís Cláudio Ribeiro.
> 
> *Empresas habilitadas terão 90 dias para entregar projetos*
> 
> A documentação será analisada até o final do mês. Depois disso, os candidatos que tiverem a habilitação confirmada receberão um prazo de 90 dias para apresentar projetos e estudos técnicos detalhados para o metrô de Porto Alegre. A perspectiva é que essa fase chegue ao fim em fevereiro, com a escolha do projeto que será licitado. O edital de licitação da obra, no entanto, poderá aproveitar propostas de uma ou mais das empresas que participarem da PMI. As empresas serão remuneradas de acordo com o peso que suas proposições tiverem no projeto final. A expectativa é abrir a licitação até o final do primeiro semestre de 2014.
> 
> O processo para a apresentação de PMIs já foi realizado no ano passado, em setembro. Em abril, depois de sete meses de adiamentos, a prefeitura revelou que a única proposta habilitada era de R$ 9,5 bilhões – a previsão inicial para a obra era de R$ 2,4 bilhões. O metrô voltou à estaca zero. No mês passado, os governos municipal, estadual e federal reiniciaram o processo, agora para uma linha mais curta e com um orçamento maior, de R$ 4,8 bilhões.
> 
> – A novidade é que na PMI anterior não tinha a fase de cadastramento das empresas que vamos realizar agora. Essa fase é para que não seja dado seguimento a propostas que estejam fora da realidade, para evitarmos que apareça outro projeto de R$ 9 bilhões. Só vão ser aprovadas propostas que estiverem dentro da modelagem – afirma Ribeiro.
> 
> Se tudo der certo, as obras do metrô começarão no final do ano que vem e estarão concluídas em 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/rs/g...bra-do-metro-nesta-segunda-feira-4337188.html






ZekaPOA said:


> *Oito interessados entregam propostas para obra do metrô na tarde desta segunda-feira*
> *A documentação será analisada até o final do mês*
> 
> A entrega das Propostas de Manifestações de Interesse na obra do metrô de Porto Alegre ocorreu nesta segunda-feira entre as 14h e as 16h, na sede do escritório. Um total de oito empresas,consórcios e pessoas físicas interessados em participar da elaboração do projeto se cadastraram.
> 
> Os inscritos foram as empresas ETM Engenharia, do Rio Grande do Sul; Triunfo Participações e Envestimentos, do Paraná; Construtora Queiroz Galvão, do Rio de Janeiro; ; Logistel, de Portugal, ATP Engenharia, de São Paulo; CR Almeida, do Paraná; Invepar/Odebrecht, do Rio de Janeiro; e a pessoa física Paulo Affonso Soares Pereira.
> 
> Nesse primeiro momento, eles entregaram a documentação exigida e um projeto funcional, com as linhas gerais do desenho do metrô.
> 
> O termo de referência para as empresas interessadas em participar do projeto inclui uma parada originalmente não prevista, junto à Estação Aeroporto do Trensurb, o que permitiria o acesso ao terminal de passageiros por meio do aeromóvel.
> 
> http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/rs/g...tro-na-tarde-desta-segunda-feira-4337458.html


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - construction on Line 1 resumed. Operations promised for October 2015.



tonyssa said:


> *Canteiro de obras do metrô é reativado​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O canteiro de obras fica localizado no Acesso Norte​
> Os operários da Companhia de Concessões Rodoviárias (CCR), responsável pela finalização do metrô de Salvador, já estão no primeiro canteiro de obras, localizado no Acesso Norte. Segundo a assessoria do consórcio, já foram contratados 600 operários para essa primeira etapa. Entre fevereiro e março de 2014 serão 3.400 operários trabalhando para que a Linha 1, Lapa/Retiro, esteja em operação assistida em junho 2014. O compromisso contratual prevê inauguração até 15 de setembro de 2014
> 
> O canteiro de obras está localizado próximo ao viaduto que liga o Retiro à Avenida Luis Eduardo Magalhães. Alguns tratores, geradores e até um bate-estaca estão dando movimento à obra. Estão sendo retiradas contenções de encostas feitas de cimento e vigas estão sendo alinhadas na forma de pilastras arredondadas. Ao menos 20 operários estão no local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apesar de ontem ter sido o primeiro dia em que operações mais complexas começaram a serem realizadas no local, a assessoria da CCR informou que os trabalhos foram iniciados desde a semana passada. Foram realizados serviços de limpeza e medição, sendo recrutado para tanto um número pequeno de operários e técnicos.
> 
> Segundo a concessionária, a ligação Lapa-Pirajá, que completará o primeiro ramal, entrará em funcionamento em janeiro de 2015. O cronograma prevê mais cinco fases, que serão inauguradas entre 2015 e 2017. O empreendimento inteiro, com as duas linhas e todas as estações, tem prazo de entrega para abril de 2017, quando deve funcionar o trecho Lapa-Aeroporto/Lauro de Freitas.
> *
> Povo ainda incrédulo
> *
> João Enrique Pires, comerciante do bairro do Retiro foi umas das pessoas que notaram a movimentação no canteiro de obras. Mas, incrédulo, não vê os operários e as máquinas no local como prova de que desta vez o metrô vai sair. “Só vou acreditar quando entrar nele e ele me levar ao meu destino”, disse. Para o comerciante, o metrô é apenas uma ilusão que os governantes vêm usando para ganhar mais dinheiro. “Eles constroem uma parte, para e precisa de mais dinheiro para completar. Acho que isso vai se repetir. E o pior é que o dinheiro é nosso”, acrescentou.
> 
> A secretária Jandira Pinheiro moradora do Retiro tem uma visão mais positiva. “Dessa vez vai”, diz. Mas sua fé na realização da obra não tem a ver com a credibilidade na lisura do processo. “Acho apenas que já roubaram o suficiente, mesmo que roubem será menos e o dinheiro vai dá para terminar a obra”, opina. Ela conta ainda que já teve um sonho em que andava de metrô por Salvador e via todo povo “feliz da vida”.
> 
> O taxista Evandro Moreira Lima tem um posicionamento mais racional. Ele acredita na finalização da obra e explica suas razões. “O governo sabe que é burrice continuar do jeito que está. A falta de acessibilidade e infraestrutura logística tira a competitividade do país. E eu acredito que até os empresários brasileiros estão fazendo pressão para que as cidades, os estados e o país saiam desse eterno engarrafamento que não é bom para ninguém, só para uns políticos burros que pensam mais em roubar que aproveitar a chance de levar uma nação a um patamar mais elevado”, opinou.



*TV report*:

http://g1.globo.com/videos/bahia/jo...or-foram-retomadas-na-ultima-segunda/2964473/


----------



## mopc

*SAO PAULO HIGHLIGHTS SPECIAL EDITION* - first tests of Line 15 Monorail (Bombardier Innovia 300). The first two stations of this line are expected to go operational by April 2014. It will eventually consist of 25km, 18 stations and a fleet of 54 Innovia 300 monorail trainsets, offering a capacity of over 500,000 passengers/day. It will be the busiest monorail line on Earth.
































Sergio Mazzi









Fernando Giolo


----------



## mopc

*Recife Light Rail *- first line to be operational only by 2018



TheSkyscraperCitizen said:


> JC de hoje:





Mangueboy said:


> *No Recife, obras do VLT na Zona Norte começam no 2º semestre de 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Prefeitura do Recife detalhou, nesta quinta-feira (19), como será a aplicação dos investimentos de R$ 2,9 bilhões em mobilidade urbana anunciados pela presidente Dilma Rousseff durante visita ao Complexo Portuário de Suape, no Litoral Sul do estado, na última terça (17). A linha de Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) na Avenida Norte, um dos projetos mais esperados para desafogar o trânsito na região, vai contar com 13,4 quilômetros e as obras devem ser iniciadas no segundo semestre de 2014, com previsão de 24 a 30 meses de duração.
> O trecho Norte do VLT vai contar com 17 estações, do Terminal Integrado da Macaxeira até o TI Joana Bezerra, atendendo a uma demanda estimada em 128 mil passageiros por dia. “Esse é um projeto que atende uma área de alta densidade demográfica, que gera uma demanda muito forte para o sistema coletivo de transporte”, explicou o secretário de Desenvolvimento e Planejamento Urbano, Antônio Alexandre.
> A licitação para a implantação do VLT deve sair em março do próximo ano e vai incluir tanto o projeto executivo, quanto a obra. “Com isso, nós ganhamos tempos ao incluir os dois, se não, seria uma licitação para o projeto, outra para a obra”, pontou o secretário de Infraestrutura e Serviço Urbano, Nilton Mota.
> O corredor do VLT vai seguir pelo canteiro central da Avenida Norte, muito semelhante às pistas exclusivas de ônibus. Ele vai passar pela Avenida Cais do Apolo, Ponte Giratória, Avenida Sul até chegar ao TI Joana Bezerra. “Vão ser necessárias algumas desapropriações, mas tudo isso faz parte do estudo”, adiantou Alexandre. O projeto prevê, ainda, entre outros pontos, drenagem da via, embutimento de fios, uma ciclovia e obras nas calçadas.
> 
> A Avenida Domingos Ferreira, na Zona Sul da capital, também deve receber uma linha de VLT. Serão investidos R$ 31,7 milhões em estudos técnicos e de viabilidade econômica para a implantação do projeto na via e em outra área central do Recife. “Os corredores de ônibus já entram antecipando como prioridade de transporte coletivo na Avenida Domingos Ferreira para que, concluindo o estudo do VLT, ele entra e substitui”, detalhou a presidente da Companhia de Trânsito e Transporte Urbano (CTTU), Taciana Ferreira.
> 
> Ônibus e barcos
> Os cinco corredores exclusivos de ônibus, outro investimento anunciado pela presidente Dilma Rousseff, vão custar R$ 98,3 milhões e serão semelhantes à linha azul recém-implantada no Recife. Os projetos preveem 5,5 quilômetros de pista exclusiva na Avenida Abdias de Carvalho, sete quilômetros na Avenida Beberibe, 2,6 quilômetros na Avenida Recife, oito quilômetros na Avenida Abdias de Carvalho, onde já começou a troca de placas de concreto, e 11,3 quilômetros na Avenidas Domingos Ferreira.
> 
> Já o projeto do corredor fluvial sul, que irá transportar passageiros em barcos pelo Rio Capibaribe, conta com 9,5 quilômetros, saindo da Agência Central dos Correios, na Avenida Guararapes, passando pelo bairro da Imbiribeira até chegar ao ponto final na Bacia do Pina, na altura da Rua Antônio Falcão. O projeto, realizado através de uma parceria do governo federal com o estado, está orçado em R$ 172 milhões.
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/pernambuco/noti...zona-norte-comecam-no-2-semestre-de-2014.html






TheSkyscraperCitizen said:


> A versão da Prefeitura:
> 
> *Prefeitura capta R$ 1,9 bi para obras de mobilidade no Recife*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atendendo a um pedido do prefeito Geraldo Julio, que apresentou projetos para a mobilidade urbana, a presidente Dilma Rousseff anunciou a liberação de R$ 1,9 bilhão para obras do tipo no Recife. Com os recursos, a Prefeitura implantará 13,4 quilômetros de linhas de Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos (VLT’s) na Avenida Norte; cinco corredores exclusivos do sistema de Bus Rapid Service (BRS) e um trecho de transporte fluvial na Bacia do Pina. A notícia foi comemorada pelo prefeito, que participou, na manhã desta terça-feira (17), da solenidade que marcou a conclusão da Plataforma P-62, no Complexo de Suape, ao lado da presidente e do governador Eduardo Campos.
> 
> Geraldo Julio reuniu-se em Brasília, no dia 31 de outubro, com o secretário do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAV), Maurício Muniz, para defender os investimentos anunciados hoje. “Vamos elaborar os projetos e colocar essa licitação na rua. São obras importantes, que vão transformar a mobilidade no Recife. Tudo isso se somará aos corredores de BRT que estão sendo feitos na Caxangá e na Agamenon Magalhães para melhorar o deslocamento dos recifenses. Investindo em transporte público é que vamos melhorar a mobilidade no Recife”, argumentou.
> 
> “Estamos investindo em transporte público que é o que vai melhorar a locomoção das pessoas nos grandes centros urbanos. Com esse gesto, nós estamos cuidando da mobilidade urbana no Brasil”, reiterou Dilma Rousseff. Já Eduardo Campos afirmou que os investimentos anunciados pelo Governo Federal dialogam com o que já vem sendo feito pelo Estado. “As ações divulgadas aqui se complementaram a uma série de investimentos que estamos fazendo através do Plano Diretor de Mobilidade, por exemplo. Continuaremos nesse ritmo”, pontuou o governador.
> 
> O VLT aprovado pelo Governo Federal será o Trecho Norte e terá 13,4 quilômetros de extensão, 11 estações, abrangência sobre 18 bairros da zona norte. Quando estiver em pleno funcionamento, poderá transportar até 210 mil passageiros por dia. Os recursos para essa obra são estimados em R$ 1,6 bilhão. Os bairros beneficiados serão os Aflitos, Alto José do Pinho, Alto do Mandu, Apipucos, Casa Amarela, Córrego do Jenipapo, Dois Irmãos, Espinheiro e Encruzilhada, Macaxeira, Mangabeira, Morro da Conceição, Nova Descoberta, Rosarinho, Santo Amaro, Tamarineira, Torreão e Vasco da Gama.
> 
> Já os cinco corredores exclusivos de ônibus no Recife compreendem um valor total de R$ 98,3 milhões. Os projetos tratam da implantação de corredores com 5,5 quilômetros de extensão na Avenida Abdias de Carvalho; 7 quilômetros na Avenida Beberibe; 2,6 quilômetros para a Avenida Recife e um trecho a definir entre as Avenidas Domingos Ferreira e Conselheiro Aguiar. A previsão é que sejam atendidos cerca de 31 bairros. No sistema BRS, a ser implantado na Avenida Mascarenhas de Morais, os serviços estimam a implantação de 8 quilômetros desse tipo de corredor de transporte. Estão previstas a recuperação do pavimento e das calçadas da avenida.
> 
> A navegabilidade percorrerá um trecho de 9,5 quilômetros, entre a Agência Central dos Correios, passando pela Imbiribeira (Lado oposto à Via Mangue) e chegando até a Antônio Falcão. Esse projeto, realizado em conjunto entre o Governo do Estado e Município, está orçado em R$ 172 milhões. Outros R$ 23,7 milhões são destinados para estudos técnicos e de viabilidade econômica para implantação de VLTs na avenida Domingos Ferreira e na área central do Recife.
> 
> MELHOR PROPOSTA – Segundo técnicos do Ministério das Cidades, a proposta do Recife foi a melhor entre todas as capitais, pois permite a integração entre os diversos modais. A aprovação das proposições teve como base a capacidade da Prefeitura do Recife em elaborar os estudos e desenvolver projetos com agilidade, obedecendo com rigor os aspectos técnicos.
> 
> http://www2.recife.pe.gov.br/prefeitura-capta-r-19-bi-para-obras-de-mobilidade-no-recife/


----------



## XAN_

mopc said:


> *Itaipu Powerplant Light rail *- an electric version of the popular Brazilian Bom Sinal tram is being prepared to operate in the gigantic Itaipu powerplant, and later in the neghboring city.


Wow, tramway at power plant location.. Reminds me of Cheremushki tramway - http://transphoto.ru/city/285/


----------



## mopc

^^ We actually already have that in Brazil, for a very long time, the Itatinga Tramway











SSC thread = http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=989285


----------



## RodolfoMedeiros

Cara, parabéns pelo trabalho aqui no fórum, muito bom mesmo!


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - Alvorada Terminal video



sharles38 said:


>




- Five new stations opened in the TransOeste system (video in link)



> *Novas estações do BRT Transoeste são inauguradas no Rio*
> 
> Obras terminaram com atraso de 11 meses.
> Previsão de término total é para janeiro de 2014.
> 
> 
> Cinco novas estações do BRT Transoeste foram inauguradas neste sábado (28) para atender o bairro de Santa Cruz. O RJTV mostrou que, apesar da inauguração, as obras do sistema, que liga a região à Barra da Tijuca, estão atrasadas, já que deveriam ter terminado em janeiro de 2013. A previsão de término é para janeiro de 2014.
> O sistema de BRT Transoeste foi inaugurado em junho de 2012, com a presença do governador do Rio de Janeiro, Sérgio Cabral, e o ex-presidente Luís Inácio Lula da Silva. O sistema utiliza uma faixa seletiva para ônibus e faz embarque e desembarque apenas nas estações definidas.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca updated pics





































































































cross posted from the Rio BRT thread post by xrtn2


----------



## dimlys1994

Today on Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/egis-wins-salvador-metro-contract.html
> 
> *Egis wins Salvador metro contract*
> 08 Jan 2014
> 
> BRAZIL: Build-operate concessionaire CCR has awarded Egis a €12m contract for systems management and integration for the construction of the Salvador metro, as well as interface management between subsystems and civil engineering. Egis will work with Brazilian subcontractor MCA on project management.
> 
> The project comprises the completion of the 6·6 km first phase of Line 1 and the construction of a 5·6 km extension from Pirajá to Acesso Norte, as well as the construction of the 24·2 km Line 2 between Lauro de Freitas Avenue and Bonocô Avenue.
> 
> The initial section of Line 1 is expected to enter revenue service in June 2014, in time for the FIFA World Cup, with Line 2 following in early 2017.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Ipanema-Gávea tunnel section of Line 4 starts excavations



dahaka2 said:


> *Tatuzão começa a operar entre Ipanema e a Gávea
> *_Equipamento vai perfurar os túneis da Linha 4 do Metrô_
> 23/12/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Governador Sérgio Cabral, acompanhado do vice Luiz Fernando Pezão, participa do início das operações do Tatuzão no túnel do metrô, como parte das obras da Linha 4 Foto: Pablo Jacob / Agência O Globo
> _
> 
> RIO - O Tunnel Boring Machine, conhecido como Tatuzão, que vai perfurar os túneis da linha 4 do metrô, entre a estação General Osório, em Ipanema, e a Gávea, começou a operar nesta segunda-feira. Às 8h18m, o governador Sérgio Cabral apertou o botão que acionou o equipamento. A máquina com 2,7 mil toneladas, 120 metros de comprimento e 11,5 metros de diâmetro vai escavar de 15 a 18 metros de túnel por dia em rocha e terreno arenoso. Segundo a consórcio que executa as obras da linha 4, uma velocidade quatro vezes maior do que as tecnologias usadas antes no Rio.
> 
> A operação começa onde será a futura expansão da estação General Osório, em Ipanema e segue até as estações de Nossa Senhora da Paz, Antero de Quental e Gávea.
> 
> — É uma das obras urbanas mais importantes realizadas no Brasil hoje. Ele começa perfurando rocha, depois terreno arenoso e em seguida rocha de novo abaixo de milhões de pessoas que vivem nessa região. Vamos tirar milhares de carros da rua permitindo que as pessoas viagem de forma confortável no Metrô — disse o governador ao acionar o equipamento.
> 
> Segundo o gerente do produção do Consórcio da Linha 4, Aluísio Coutinho, o Tatuzão não faz explosões. Ele escava o terreno arranhando o material que, por uma esteira é retirado do local. Por isso, quem mora próximo as obras não ouvirá barulho e tampouco sentirá vibrações ou trepidações.
> 
> O Tatuzão percorrerá cinco quilômetros em escavações. Ele parte da General Osório até as estações Nossa Senhora da Paz, Jardim de Allah e Antero de Quental. Depois segue em direção ao Alto Leblon, onde faz uma curva para chegar à Gávea. A previsão é que o túnel seja concluído no segundo semestre de 2015.
> 
> No último dia 19, o Consórcio Construtor Rio Barra fez a travessia do primeiro túnel da Linha 4 do Metrô, que liga a Barra da Tijuca a São Conrado. A bordo de um jipe, o governador Sérgio Cabral fez a travessia do túnel. As escavações do primeiro túnel foram concluídas no dia 9 deste mês, com a implosão do último trecho que ainda separava os dois bairros. O encontro se deu na altura da Estrada das Canoas, em São Conrado. Segundo o Consórcio Construtor Rio, responsável pela obra, o túnel tem cinco quilômetros de extensão e é o maior entre estações metroviárias do mundo. Com aproximadamente 16 quilômetros de extensão, a Linha 4 (Barra - Ipanema) vai transportar, a partir de 2016, mais de 300 mil pessoas por dia. A previsão é de que a nova linha retire das ruas cerca de 2 mil veículos por hora. Serão seis estações: Jardim Oceânico, São Conrado, Gávea, Antero de Quental, Jardim de Alah e Nossa Senhora da Paz.
> 
> Ao todo, já foram escavados mais de 6 mil metros de túneis de via (por onde passarão os trens) entre a Barra da Tijuca e a Gávea. Na última implosão para concluir o túnel de São Conrado foram usados 350 quilos de dinamite. Quando o lado da Zona Oeste se encontrou com o da Zona Sul, uma faixa colocada no lado da Barra trazia a frase "Parabéns, equipe”. Os operários vibraram. O túnel começou a ser aberto em setembro de 2010.
> 
> Segundo o consórcio responsável pela obra, serão construídos três acessos na estação de São Conrado: um para a Rocinha e dois para outros pontos do bairro. Com a nova linha, o passageiro poderá utilizar todo o sistema metroviário da cidade com uma única tarifa e seguir, sem baldeação, do Jardim Oceânico, na Barra da Tijuca, à estação Uruguai, na Tijuca, Zona Norte da cidade, que deve ser inaugurada no primeiro semestres de 2014.
> 
> O trajeto Barra-São Conrado será feito em menos de seis minutos. Já o trecho entre a Barra e Ipanema será percorrido em 15 minutos e o Barra-Tijuca, em 50 minutos. O túnel Barra da Tijuca–São Conrado conectará as duas estações de maior demanda da Linha 4 do Metrô: Jardim Oceânico, com previsão de receber 91 mil passageiros por dia, e São Conrado, por onde 61 mil pessoas devem passar todos os dias. A previsão é de que a Linha 4 do metrô entre em operação no primeiro semestre de 2016.
> 
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/tatuzao-comeca-operar-entre-ipanema-a-gavea-11139580#ixzz2oKpwMLWI
> © 1996 - 2013. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.





dahaka2 said:


> *‘Tatuzão’ da Linha 4 do Metrô começa a operar
> *
> _TBM vai escavar túneis entre as estações General Osório e Gávea
> _
> O Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM), o ‘Tatuzão’, que vai perfurar os túneis da Linha 4 do Metrô (Barra da Tijuca-Ipanema) entre a Estação General Osório e a Gávea, iniciou sua operação nesta segunda-feira (23/12). Com 2.700 toneladas e 120 metros de comprimento por 11,5 metros de diâmetro, o TBM escava de 15 a 18 metros de túnel por dia, quatro vezes mais rápido que os métodos de escavações de túneis utilizados anteriormente no Rio de Janeiro. Encomendado sob medida pelo Consórcio Linha 4 Sul à empresa alemã Herrenknecht, este é o maior ‘Tatuzão’ da América Latina e o maior equipamento já utilizado em obras metroviárias no Brasil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A supermáquina parte da caverna subterrânea construída ao lado da General Osório, em Ipanema, e vai percorrer 5km até chegar à Gávea. No trajeto, atravessará as estações Nossa Senhora da Paz, Jardim de Alah e Antero de Quental, já escavadas. O método construtivo de escavação de túnel por shield é o mais adequado à característica do solo da Zona Sul do Rio, com trechos em rocha, argila e areia. É bastante seguro: não há necessidade de utilização de explosivos nem de abertura de valas na superfície, o que diminui o impacto para a comunidade do entorno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “A complexidade da obra é enorme porque, além da composição do solo da Zona Sul, trata-se de uma região densamente povoada. Os métodos construtivos foram escolhidos pensando no menor impacto no entorno e no tempo de obra”, explica Marcos Vidigal, diretor de Contrato do Consórcio Linha 4 Sul.
> 
> A previsão é que o túnel entre Ipanema e Gávea seja concluído no segundo semestre de 2015. Ao todo, 300 funcionários farão a operação da máquina. Serão três turnos de trabalho, de segunda a sábado. Dentre estes funcionários, estão 22 estrangeiros: sete contratados pelo Consórcio e 15, da empresa Herrenknecht.
> 
> *Aduelas formarão os túneis
> *
> Ao mesmo tempo em que escava, o Tunnel Boring Machine instala as aduelas – anéis de concreto que revestem o túnel. Ao todo, serão utilizados 2.700 anéis, cada um com 62 toneladas, para formar o túnel entre Ipanema e Gávea. Até agora, mais de mil aduelas já foram moldadas na fábrica situada na região da Leopoldina, Centro do Rio de Janeiro, o que corresponde a aproximadamente 2km de túnel.
> 
> Conheça como funciona o ‘Tatuzão’ no vídeo a seguir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mais de 300 mil pessoas vão usar a Linha 4 do Metrô todos os dias
> *
> A Linha 4 do Metrô do Rio de Janeiro vai transportar, a partir de 2016, mais de 300 mil pessoas por dia e retirar das ruas cerca de 2 mil veículos por hora/pico. Com a nova linha, o passageiro poderá utilizar todo o sistema metroviário da cidade com uma única tarifa.
> 
> Serão seis estações (Jardim Oceânico, São Conrado, Gávea, Antero de Quental, Jardim de Alah e Nossa Senhora da Paz) e aproximadamente 16 quilômetros de extensão. A Linha 4 do Metrô entra em operação no primeiro semestre de 2016, após passar por uma fase de testes.
> 
> - See more at: http://www.metrolinha4.com.br/#sthash.yefRPnds.dpuf


----------



## mopc

*Teresina Urban Train *- modernization plans


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail* - new Amstom trains arrives, first of 10 new trainsets made in Rio.



RCostis said:


> *PRIMEIRO TREM MONTADO NO RIO É APRESENTADO*
> 10/01/2014 - 17:58h - Atualizado em 10/01/2014 - 19:23h
> Suzane Lima
> Investimento de R$ 280 milhões inclui construção de uma fábrica de montagem em Deodoro, na Zona Norte
> 
> Foi apresentando, nesta sexta-feira (10/01), o primeiro trem adquirido pela SuperVia e que começará a operar até o final de março, após fase de testes. A concessionária antecipou em quatro anos a compra dos novos trens que, inicialmente, estavam previstos para entrar em operação no período entre 2017 e 2020. No total, serão 80 novos carros, que, acoplados, formarão 10 composições montadas no Brasil. O investimento feito pela SuperVia, de R$ 280 milhões, inclui a compra dos trens e a construção de uma fábrica de montagem em Deodoro, na Zona Norte do Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> Assim como os outros 400 carros adquiridos na China pelo Governo do Estado, os trens nacionais contarão com ar-condicionado, passagem interna entre os vagões, circuito interno de câmeras e painéis de LED. Cada composição terá a capacidade de transportar até 2.600 passageiros. Neste ano, tanto os trens encomendados pela SuperVia, quanto os do Governo – que também tiveram a entrega antecipada de setembro para abril de 2014 – começam a entrar em operação em todos os ramais. Outras 49 composições antigas serão aposentadas gradativamente até dezembro.
> 
> O reforço no sistema ferroviário vai beneficiar os cerca de 600 mil passageiros que utilizam os trens diariamente.
> 
> – É uma alegria muito grande ver a indústria ferroviária do Rio de Janeiro renascendo e ainda mais em Deodoro. Esse é um passo que vai fazer essa indústria crescer, porque a tendência é cada vez mais a população utilizar o transporte ferroviário – afirmou o vice-governador e coordenador de infraestrutura, Luiz Fernando Pezão.
> 
> O secretário de Transportes, Julio Lopes, acredita que a fábrica de trens no Rio vai representar crescimento para a região.
> 
> – Serão mais de 200 empregos diretos e uma série de benefícios para a população. Estamos fabricando no Rio um trem de última geração, comparado aos mais modernos do mundo – diz Lopes, lembrando que a composição apresentada nesta sexta-feira foi produzida no tempo recorde de um ano. – Conseguimos quebrar o sistema de preços e prazos que vigorava há muitos anos e hoje temos algo compatível ao praticado na indústria ferroviária no mundo inteiro.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Operations now "predicted for June (2014)"



Diego Vines said:


> *Gestor prevê que Linha 1 do metrô inicie operação em Junho*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De acordo com o presidente da Companhia de Transporte do Estado da Bahia (CTB), antiga Companhia de Transporte de Salvador (CTS), Carlos Martins, a previsão é de que a Linha 1 do metrô funcione ainda em junho, durante a fase assistida de testes.
> 
> Conforme informou, nessa fase os trens não rodarão por 24 horas, serão gratuitos e o tempo de espera pode ser maior. "A ideia é colocar para funcionar durante alguns jogos da Copa. Nos intervalos das viagens alguns ajustes precisarão ser feitos nas máquinas", afirmou.
> 
> *Salário*
> 
> Segundo o gestor do Simm, a empresa CCR havia determinado que não fosse divulgado o valor do salário para operador de trem do metrô. No entanto, informações não confirmadas pela concessionária dão conta de que o valor gira em torno de R$ 2.100, mais benefícios.
> 
> "Abrimos as vagas com antecedência, até mesmo para que os possíveis contratados passem por um treinamento adequado para capacitá-los a operar os trens", disse Bruno Sansone, contato da CCR com A TARDE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sansone informou, também, que o número de vagas para o Metrô de Salvador é superior aos postos anunciados para operador de trem. Mas, embora tenha se comprometido a informar quantas e quais são as vagas, Sansone não respondeu ao e-mail enviado por A TARDE até esta publicação.
> 
> ​


----------



## mopc

*Goiânia BRT *- video


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 construction - Nossa Senhora da Paz station (Ipanema) and tunnel wall pieces factory



dahaka2 said:


> Algumas das fotos aéreas...
> 
> *Estação Nossa Senhora da Paz (Ipanema)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fábrica de Aduelas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Fickr Metrô Linha 4 - Fotos FVD Studio


----------



## Svartmetall

Please be aware that mass postings in languages other than English are discouraged from the international forum. If possible providing a brief synopsis in English is preferred - the other very busy threads such as for China and Japan both do this. Much appreciated.


----------



## mopc

Svartmetall said:


> Please be aware that mass postings in languages other than English are discouraged from the international forum. If possible *providing a brief synopsis in English is preferred* - the other very busy threads such as for China and Japan both do this. Much appreciated.


But that's exactly what I do. Every single post taken from Portuguese-language media is headed by a brief description of what the contents of the text are:










- unfortunately it would be impossible for me to translate the whole text, so the original text is posted here for any visitor to translate on web translators if they wish. That's why I post large texts in Portuguese - I give the visitor the option of using a web translator if they want detailed info. 

But I can provide longer descriptions of news articles, if that makes the thread better.


----------



## Falubaz

^^I think you are doing a good job here. The short description gives the idea about the topic, about what's most important, the rest we can read by ourselves. Besides portuguese is so similar to spanish/italian/french/esperanto  and nowadays most of us do understand a lot - at least i hope so.


----------



## mopc

Yes I was going to say that too - in the Chinese or Japanese forums, a long description/ translation is essential, since these languages are inscrutable for foreigners. But any speaker of Western European languages can get the "gist" of a Portuguese text, especially if a hint in English is provided beforehand, as is the case here.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Government sets specific date for start of operations - June 13, 2014. Second phase (to Pirajá) on January 15, 2015.



Diego Vines said:


> *Metrô de Salvador tem data anunciada para entrar nos trilhos: sexta-feira 13 de Junho*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se alguém ainda tinha dúvida de que 13 é um número cabalístico, esqueça. Treze de junho é o dia que cerca de 50 mil torcedores vão à Fonte Nova assistir ao primeiro jogo da Copa 2014 em Salvador, entre Holanda e Espanha. É nesse mesmo 13 que, repetindo uma tradição secular, milhares de católicos vão celebrar o casamenteiro Santo Antonio. E depois de 13 anos de espera, numa sexta-feira 13, com a bênção de Santo Antônio, o metrô deve entrar de vez nos trilhos e realizar a sua primeira operação assistida.
> 
> A informação foi confirmada nesta sexta (17) pelo diretor presidente da CCR Metrô Bahia, Harald Peter Zwetkoff, durante almoço com jornalistas. “Isso é um pedido do poder concedente. Ele quer no dia do primeiro jogo da Copa do Mundo. Aqui na Bahia dizem que o importante não é isso, é que é Dia de Santo Antônio, mas, por coincidência, é também dia de jogo da Copa do Mundo”, brinca o executivo.
> 
> No período de operação assistida, que prossegue até 15 de setembro, data em que o metrô entra em operação comercial, os trens vão circular com um volume menor de passageiros (250) do que sua capacidade (1.000), sem regularidade de horários e não será cobrada passagem.
> 
> No início, os trens vão funcionar durante quatro horas por dia — nas estações serão fixadas tabelas com os horários. Aos poucos serão ampliados o horário e a oferta de trem. Já a partir de maio, já será possível ver os trens circulando nos trilhos, na fase de teste para a operação assistida. Nessa etapa, sem passageiros.
> 
> Como a obra ficou muito tempo parada, há muito o que fazer. Para dar conta disso, além dos 800 funcionários que já estão trabalhando, serão contratados mais 2.600 até junho. “A maior parte dessas vagas é para funções ligadas à construção, como pedreiro, armador, carpinteiro, ajudante, encarregador de obras, montador, soldador”, listou. O consórcio CCR investe em duas vertentes de trabalho: a construção da linha do Acesso Norte até o Retiro e depois até a BR 324; e também na revitalização do que já estava pronto.
> 
> Essa semana, por exemplo, eles já começaram a testar o sistema elétrico. A próxima etapa, que já está em andamento, é desmontar os trens e checar cada item, revitalizar as estações, avaliar as condições dos trilhos. Também foi realizada uma ultrassom nos seis quilômetros de trilhos que ligam a Lapa ao Retiro para diagnóstico das suas condições. “Foram detectados vários pontos que a gente vai ter que fazer solda”, destacou.
> 
> Além disso, como o trem é elétrico e os trilhos estão enferrujados, é necessário então polir para garantir o contato elétrico.
> 
> Só depois de todos os ajustes realizados é que será possível andar com o trem. O modelo de trem adotado tem quatro carros, cada um com seis portas, e vai trafegar a uma velocidade média de 36 quilômetros por hora.
> 
> “Para poder andar com segurança e alguém dentro, tem que rodar muitos dias antes para garantir a operação”, disse Harald. Um cronograma realizado pelo grupo de trabalho aponta 1.400 atividades que precisam ser realizadas. O número pode até assustar, mas com Santo Antonio na causa, a graça há de ser alcançada.
> 
> Depois, os baianos vão precisar direcionar as preces a outro santo. É que a segunda etapa, que liga o metrô até Pirajá, está prevista para começar a operar comercialmente no dia 15 de janeiro. Dessa vez, sob as bênçãos do Senhor do Bonfim ou de Oxalá.


----------



## tunnel owl

mopc said:


> *Goiânia BRT *- video


No plans for light-rail anymore?


----------



## carl_Alm

mopc, Salvador metro second phase on january *15*, 2015.


----------



## mopc

I stand corrected :cheers:


----------



## mopc

*SAO PAULO HIGHLIGHTS* - from the main thread

Astounding picture of Line 4 Hyundai-Rotem driverless trainset parked at underground facility












*Line 15- construction update* - first two stations of this line to open in March 2014



Marcio Staffa said:


> Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste
> 
> Primeiro trecho entre as estações Vila Prudente e Oratório, com 2,9 km de extensão, será entregue ao público em março
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Line 5 - construction update*
> 
> *Line 5* - pic update
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Algumas imagens da linha 5 em dezembro. As fotos estão no site, mas não atualizaram a página:
> 
> 1- tatuzete Tarsila, já quase inteira no túnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- tatuzete Lina, pelo jeito, começando seu trabalho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - túnel feito pelo tatuzão do poço Bandeirantes. Calculei uns 190 metros por alto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - o mesmo túnel por outro ângulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 - estação Servidor-AACD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 - estacionamento do parque das bicicletas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 - estação Santa Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 - estação "Moema/MOPC"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 - estação Hospital São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 - estação Eucaliptos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 - estação Chácara Klabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12- estação Borba Gato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13- estação Brooklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 - estação Alto da Boa Vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 - estação Adolfo Pinheiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Metrô
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Line 4 - construction upate*
> 
> 
> *Line 4* - December picture update
> 
> 
> 
> RMeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos das obras em dezembro:
> 
> 1 - Fradique Coutinho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Higienópolis-Mackenzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - São Paulo-Morumbi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Flickr do Metrô
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Line 17 Monorail - construction update*
> 
> 
> *Line 17* - update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sergiomazzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atualizando _on board_ (17/01)
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> *Placa da estação Campo Belo:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19X
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Line 2*
> 
> 
> Newly modernized trains for Line 2. These old Budd-Mafersa were built in the 1970s for line 1, and now were modernized by Bombardier.
> 
> 
> 
> Eduardo GJF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linha 2 cheia de Jojota hoje, uma beleza.
> 
> J42 e J32 no PTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail *- new picture of the 5 trams that already arrived in the city. Another 35 are expected. There are doubts whether the first section will be operational by the World Cup, as the government promises.


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - Fully underground line 2 projects to be delivered by April 2014



Sniper said:


> *Entrega de projetos do Metrô será em abril*
> 
> Investimento total do projeto é orçado em R$ 4,8 bilhões para as obras
> 
> A comissão técnica da prefeitura e do Governo do Estado, que está trabalhando na avaliação do projeto do MetrôPoa, realizou uma reunião para discussão e deliberação do pedido, feito pelas empresas que estão trabalhando no projeto, para prorrogar o prazo de entrega dos estudos e projetos. A data definitiva ficou para o dia 10 de abril de 2014.
> 
> Conforme solicitação das empresas, a necessidade de prorrogação se justifica em função do maior detalhamento de planilhas, cálculo dos investimentos na execução da obra e custos de operação e manutenção, estudos de demanda de passageiros e matrizes de risco, entre outros estudos que abrangem as áreas de engenharia, econômico-financeira e jurídica.
> 
> Após a data, a comissão técnica avaliará os projetos recebidos para subsidiar o futuro Edital de Licitação e Minuta de Contrato da Parceria Público-Privada (PPP), que irá definir o vencedor da PPP, responsável pelo projeto executivo, obra, operação e manutenção do Metrô.
> 
> Será qualificado o projeto de metrô subterrâneo mais adequado, observando critérios como menores custos de implantação e de operação, maior durabilidade e confiabilidade e menores impactos de obras, ambiental e urbanístico. O projeto deve considerar as mais modernas tecnologias e soluções disponíveis no mercado do transporte coletivo, métodos construtivos, tipo de trem, sinalização, segurança, acessibilidade e informação ao usuário, concepção de terminais, estações de integração com ônibus e outros modais.
> 
> Investimentos
> 
> O investimento da Prefeitura totalizará R$ 1,385 bilhão, somando R$ 690 milhões em financiamento para a execução da obra, R$ 195 milhões para as desapropriações e R$ 500 milhões em 25 parcelas de R$ 20 milhões, como contraprestação do serviço durante a operação. O Governo do Estado fará aporte de R$ 1,080 bilhão em financiamento, o parceiro privado com R$ 1,303 bilhão e o Governo Federal destinará R$ 1,770 bilhão a fundo perdido. O investimento total do projeto é orçado em R$ 4,8 bilhões para execução das obras.
> 
> R$0,69 bilhões – Prefeitura Municipal
> R$1,08 bilhões – Governo do Estado
> R$1,77 bilhões – Governo Federal
> TOTAL de Aportes Públicos – R$3,54 bilhões
> 
> R$1,30 bilhões – Aporte do Privado
> 
> TOTAL do investimento na obra = R$4,84 bilhões
> 
> Critérios de seleção
> 
> Disponibilidade: maior disponibilidade do serviço (horário de operação e frequência);
> Eficiência: menor tempo de viagem e etapas do processo de deslocamento (informação, acesso, pagamento, espera, deslocamento, transbordo e desembarque);
> Acessibilidade: deslocamento, acesso às estações e aos serviços internos, incluindo bilhetagem, embarque, desembarque e interligação com outros modais;
> Atendimento: infraestrutura de atendimento, estrutura física e equipamentos para interface e informação ao usuário;
> Conforto: melhor infraestrutura de assentos, ruído, iluminação, climatização, vibração, facilidades ergonômicas, sanitários e oferta de comércio e serviços;
> Informação: recursos de informação dinâmica e estática, visual e sonora, nos veículos, estações, acessos, no entorno e à distância.
> Segurança: planos de emergência, ações preventivas, dispositivos e equipamentos com o objetivo de minimizar os riscos de acidentes.
> Prefeitura de Porto Alegre
> 
> Fonte: http://portoimagem.wordpress.com/2014/01/20/entrega-de-projetos-do-metro-sera-em-abril/


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 3 Monorail São Gonçalo-Niterói across the bay to start construction "this March" (2014)



Miguel Pontes said:


> São Gonçalo (RJ) mantém mobilização pela Linha 3 do metrô
> 
> 21/01/2014 - Mobilize
> 
> As obras do Linha 3 do metrô carioca, que vai ligar Niterói e São Gonçalo, estão previstas para começar até março deste ano
> 
> O grupo “Linha 3 Eu quero!”, que se articula em prol da implantação do transporte ferroviário em São Gonçalo, já retomou as atividades. Em reunião realizada na última quarta-feira (15), os integrantes decidiram agendar uma nova reunião com representantes do Governo do Estado para acompanhar o processo de execução das obras.
> 
> “Ter as autoridades aqui anunciando a obra foi um saldo positivo para a mobilização, mas o objetivo ainda não está concretizado. Queremos marcar este encontro com o vice-governador (Luiz Fernando Pezão) no início de fevereiro, para dar respostas à população quanto ao andamento dos trâmites do projeto”, explicou o vereador Diego São Paio (PRP), um dos integrantes do grupo.
> 
> De acordo com a Secretaria Estadual de Obras, o processo da Linha 3 segue dentro do cronograma, cujas obras estão previstas para começar no primeiro trimestre de 2014.
> 
> Mesmo antes do processo licitatório ser divulgado, o município se organiza para receber as obras. A Prefeitura já realizou duas operações de demolições de imóveis irregulares no Jardim Catarina, em área próxima à linha do trem desativada, por onde passarão os trilhos do metrô. De julho a dezembro, mais de 60 construções foram removidas, entre estabelecimentos comerciais e residências.
> 
> Projeto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Linha 3 vai ligar Niterói e São Gonçalo por meio de 14 estações em um trecho de 22 quilômetros. Estima-se que 70% dos usuários do metrô terão como destino o Rio de Janeiro, utilizando a estação das barcas da Praça Araribóia.
> 
> Fonte: Mobilize
> 
> http://www.sinfer.org.br/site/ultimas_noticias.asp?id_noticia=44492684&id_grupo=1&id_canal=1&p=1


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRT *- TransOeste



xrtn2 said:


>


----------



## Falubaz

mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 3 Monorail São Gonçalo-Niterói across the bay to start construction "this March" (2014)


Do they plan to conect it with other lines in downtown in the future?


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - trains at Manguinhos station



openbve said:


> Bom em meio a tudo isso vou postar algumas fotos de ontem...
> 
> 3001/3009 alinhando em Manguinhos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 495/498 alinhando em Manguinhos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E 1023/1025 alinhando em São Cristóvão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No horário da manhã quando andei de trem ontem no ramal Saracuruna, tudo normal...


----------



## mopc

*Brasília *- new buses



bsbals said:


> Mais imagens dos novos ônibus de Brasília:


----------



## Falubaz

Does Brasilia have something like BRT? Or at least dedicated bus lanes?


----------



## mopc

*Brasília Metro (Metrô DF)* - Estrada Parque station. It was left partly complete during the construction of the main Y line, but the Brasilia system was conceived so that certain stations would only open when the area becomes dense enough. No date to inaugurate so far.



Aju76 said:


> Estação EPTG do Metropolitano


----------



## mopc

Falubaz said:


> Does Brasilia have something like BRT? Or at least dedicated bus lanes?


I'm not quite sure but I guess not. Maybe a few dedicated bus lanes. Brasilia has very wide avenues so buses have plenty of space, I suppose.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Train cars will not be replaced, in spit of aging after years of storage due to delays. 



Diego Vines said:


> *Vagões do metrô não serão trocados: 'Estão em bom estado de conservação', diz Rui Costa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embora os 12 vagões da primeira etapa do metrô de Salvador estejam armazenados desde 7 de novembro de 2008 em um galpão no Porto Seco Pirajá, as locomotivas não precisarão ser substituídas para o início da operação, previsto pela concessionária CCR para o dia 13 de junho deste ano. A garantia foi dada pelo chefe da Casa Civil, Rui Costa, em entrevista ao Bahia Notícias. "Os vagões não serão trocados. Eles estão em bom estado de conservação, a grosso modo. Agora, você imagine qualquer equipamento que fique sem uso esse tempo todo, ele vai precisar de algumas peças que têm prazo de validade, não é só tempo de funcionamento", explicou o secretário. Segundo ele, apesar de ainda não haver um quantitativo, peças referentes à segurança dos veículos serão modificadas. "Os chips, alguns equipamentos eletrônicos e alguns kits de material rodante. Mas eu diria que o padrão de conservação, no geral, é bom. Não temos ainda um balanço dos itens que vão ser trocados. A equipe está fazendo a manutenção, desmontando os equipamentos, para ver o que eventualmente foi estragado com o tempo. Está sendo feito todo um trabalho de checagem, lubrificação, revisão de tudo, e só ao final desse trabalho de manutenção é que nós teremos um balanço de fato do que se precisa trocar", considerou.
> 
> Se antes do processo licitatório o gasto do Estado com peças velhas somava R$ 15 milhões, agora, de acordo com Costa, não haverá ônus para os cofres públicos, já que o custo ficará a cargo da companhia vencedora da concorrência do sistema metroviário. "Isso fazia parte do risco que a empresa corria ao ganhar o metrô. Isso é um custo que está orçado. Eles fizeram alguma previsão para esse custo e, portanto, isso corre por conta da CCR", declarou. Conforme o planejamento, a fase de pré-operação será realizada de junho até setembro gratuitamente, com horários e número de passageiros limitados. Só a partir daí o trecho Lapa/Retiro poderá ser explorada comercialmente. A expectativa é a de que a rota até a Estação Pirajá (Linha 1) seja concluída em janeiro de 2015. O contrato assinado entre a CCR e o governo determina que em no máximo 42 meses o metrô chegue a Águas Claras, Cajazeiras e Lauro de Freitas.
> 
> http://www.bahianoticias.com.br/principal/noticia/149766-vagoes-do-metro-nao-serao-trocados-039-estao-em-bom-estado-de-conservacao-039-diz-rui-costa.html


----------



## mopc

*Salvador BRT* - project



carl_Alm said:


> Imagem da futura linha de BRT de Salvador. 8,6 Km de extensão e diversas obras D'arte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapa da linha LAPA - IGUATEMI e a do TERMINAL da FRANÇA - IGUATEMI em estudo. As outras serão faixas exclusivas, que serão desativadas assim que o metrô entrar em operação.


----------



## mopc

*Maceio Light Rail* - Last vehicle received, line continues expansion



Ramos said:


> *CBTU-Maceió recebe o último VLT *
> 
> _Imprensa CBTU -08/01/2013_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durante essa semana, a CBTU Regional Maceió recebeu a última das oito composições do VLT contratadas pela empresa BOM SINAL. Como aconteceu com as demais, elas passarão por uma série de testes antes de entrar em operação.
> 
> Conforme as composições que estão circulando, o oitavo VLT será submetido a testes de frenagem, velocidade e estabilidade, devendo incorporar às outras unidades no começo do mês de fevereiro. Então, com todas em operação e os trens a Diesel, a Companhia estudará a viabilidade de aumentar o número de viagens entre as estações Maceió e Lourenço de Albuquerque. A CBTU-Maceió comemorou durante o mês de outubro do ano passado, o transporte recorde de mais de 200 mil passageiros.
> http://www.cbtu.gov.br/noticias/destaques/2013/mes01/080113a/080113a.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CBTU acelera projeto para implantar ramal do VLT do Centro ao shopping*
> _Novo trajeto terá quatro estações e projeto está orçado em R$ 80 milhões, recursos originários do PAC_
> _01/04/2013 11:18
> Jornal Primeira Edição - Luciana Martins_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Novo VLT terá ramal do Centro ao Maceió Shopping, na Mangabeiras; ampliação deverá custar mais de R$ 80 milhões. Foto:Luciana Martins_
> 
> Um ano após a entrada do VLT em operação, fazendo inicialmente a linha Maceió-Satuba e depois Maceió-Rio Largo, a população vive agora a expectativa de ver implantado o ramal Estação Central/Maceió Shopping, em Mangabeiras. Essa segunda etapa do projeto está orçada em R$ 80 milhões e tem uma extensão de aproximadamente 4km.
> 
> O superintendente da CBTU, em Alagoas, Marcelo Aguiar, disse ao Primeira Edição que o VLT vai dar continuidade pela Buarque de Macedo até o Jaraguá, nesse primeiro momento. Nas proximidades do riacho Salgadinho vai ter um ramal que segue pelo riacho do Sapo e por uma rua por trás da Avenida Dona Constança. “Por trás da Dona Constança tem um rua que está com pouco movimento e nós vamos passar o VLT por lá”.
> 
> Marcelo explicou que, até o momento, a CBTU tem apenas o traçado e o projeto ainda será desenvolvido. “Nesse projeto é que vai ser definido por onde seguirá o trilho, qual o tipo de equipamento que vai ser utilizado. O que temos hoje é apenas um traçado, um projeto básico”, frisou.
> 
> A expectativa da CBTU é construir mais quatro estações, uma em Jaraguá e mais três até o Maceió Shopping (antigo Iguatemi), sendo uma no Salgadinho, que é integração, outra ramal no riacho do Sapo e a terceira no Maceió Shopping.
> 
> Os recursos para a construção desse trecho estão sendo negociados com o governo federal, mas, conforme o superintendente, serão incluídos no PAC (Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento). “Tivemos uma reunião em Brasília com o secretário do PAC na busca desses recursos, e muito provavelmente vamos conseguir”.
> 
> Segundo previsão da CBTU, ainda este ano o projeto deve ser licitado para que no próximo ano as obras sejam iniciadas. “A nossa intenção é neste ano de 2013 levar o VLT até Jaraguá e retomar esse ramal com uma estação lá”.
> 
> As obras da Estação Mercado (de onde foi retirada a Feira do Passarinho) serão iniciadas este ano já que o projeto entra em licitação ainda neste primeiro semestre. “No segundo semestre de 2013, provavelmente, a gente deve iniciar as obras da Estação Mercado, ali no Mercado do Artesanato”. Em paralelo vem acontecendo a recuperação de toda a malha viária.
> 
> Atualmente o percurso Maceió/Lourenço de Albuquerque transporta 10 mil passageiros/dia e com a ampliação até o shopping o número de passageiros deve ir para 45 mil. “Serão adquiridos mais VLT’s. Hoje temos oito em circulação e com a ampliação do percurso passaremos a contar com 10 veículos”.
> 
> Aguiar revela que hoje existe uma demanda reprimida de passageiros porque o VLT não chega até o bairro de Mangabeiras, onde há uma concentração grande de trabalhadores na cidade.
> 
> Quanto ao valor da tarifa, ele adianta que esta é uma decisão da administração central da Companhia, sediada no Rio de Janeiro. “Não temos autorização para aumentar a tarifa, o valor deve continuar sendo de R$ 0,50 cobrado atualmente”.
> http://primeiraedicao.com.br/notici...-implantar-ramal-do-vlt-do-centro-ao-shopping


----------



## mopc

*Santos Heritage Tramways *- pic of tram by me


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Uruguai station video. The new Line 1 station will open in a few days.



novaesre said:


> Vídeo sobre a estação Uruguai postado agorinha pelo Metro Rio. Da pra ver melhor a estação por dentro, e por mim depois de IGO (ou GOS!?) É a mais bela!!





Marcos Villela said:


> ^^
> 
> Tiraram os tapumes das entradas e todas elas já estão com as escadas rolantes.
> 
> Fotos da entrada na Itacuruçá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Também tiraram os tapumes dos elevadores e dos anexos, que continuam inacabados...





Ygor said:


> *MetrôRio faz últimos ajustes para inauguração da Estação Uruguai*
> *Devido aos preparativos, estações da Tijuca sofrerá restrições nos próximos fins de semana. Inauguração será em março*
> 
> Rio - A MetrôRio inicia em fevereiro os últimos preparativos para a inauguração da Estação Uruguai, na Tijuca. Por conta disso, as estações do bairro terão restrições nos próximos três fins de semana de fevereiro. A inauguração da nova estação está prevista para a segunda quinzena de março.
> 
> Nos dias 01, 02, 08, 09 e 15 de fevereiro, a Linha 1 funcionará entre as estações General Osório e Estácio e um outro trem realizará serviço provisório entre Estácio e Saens Peña. Para seguir viagem, os usuários deverão fazer a transferência na Estação Estácio, que funcionará como um terminal provisório. Por conta da restrição, o trecho sob restrição terá intervalo de 16 minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Já no dia 16 de fevereiro, a Estação Saens Peña será fechada. O serviço provisório acontecerá entre as estações Estácio e São Francisco Xavier. Os usuários que desejarem embarcar na Saens Peña terão à disposição ônibus que os levarão até a Estácio. No dia 17, a estação reabre com funcionamento normal.
> 
> A Estação Uruguai é a quarta situada no bairro da Tijuca e terá 300 metros de plataforma e sete mil metros quadrados de área escavada. Serão cinco acessos: um na Rua Dona Delfina, dois na Rua Itacuruçá e dois acessos na Rua Conde de Bonfim, sendo um na calçada sentido Praça Saens Peña e outro no sentido. A estação terá 10 escadas rolantes, seis elevadores (quatro no nível rua/mezanino e dois no nível mezanino/plataforma, estes últimos exclusivos para portadores de deficiência), além de piso podotáctil para deficientes visuais em toda estação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://odia.ig.com.br/odia24horas/2...stes-para-inauguracao-da-estacao-uruguai.html


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - East Line construction starts. The East Line will have 12 stations and be fully underground.



Dennis Aguiar said:


> Obras da Linha Leste do Metrofor têm início no Centro
> 
> As obras da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza já começaram. A primeira etapa, que teve início no dia 29 de janeiro, contempla a estrutura de contenção para instalação da tuneladora ("tatuzões") na Estação Central, situada no Centro da Capital. De acordo com Nilton Mourão, da diretoria de obras subterrâneas do Metrofor, esta etapa tem previsão de ser concluída em abril deste ano.
> 
> Com uma semana de obras, uma escavadeira trabalha para retirar a areia do local e possibilitar a obra da estrutura de contenção. Segundo engenheiros da obra, o período chuvoso não dificulta a retirada de areia, devido ao terreno ser arenoso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Secretaria de Infraestrutura do Estado (Seinfra) confirma o início das obras e afirma que estas estão em fase preparatória para o início das perfurações.
> 
> Após a estrutura de contenção, segundo Nilton Mourão, será iniciada a escavação de uma vala a céu aberto para que esta possa dar sustentação para a instalação da tuneladora. Ainda conforme Nilton, o prazo para essa segunda etapa ser entregue é maio deste ano.
> 
> Em junho, o Metrofor acredita que a tuneladora começará a ser montada na Estação Central, e a previsão é de que ela esteja pronta em agosto, data estimada para o início da escavação da Linha Leste.
> 
> Ao todo, 4 tuneladoras serão utilizadas na construção da Linha Leste. O equipamento foi adquirido em 2012 pelo Governo do Estado e custou cerca de R$ 128 milhões. Os “tatuzões” são da empresa norte-americana The Robbins Company e estão, atualmente, armazenados na Estação Central. O consórcio responsável pela licitação é o Cetenco-Acciona - formado pelas empresas Cetenco Engenharia e Acciona Infraestructuras.
> 
> As tuneladoras têm 6,9 metros de diâmetro, 10 metros de extensão e cerca de 460 toneladas. Na parte traseira do “tatuzão” são montados 10 carros/trailers com os equipamentos auxiliares da máquina, chamado back-up da tuneladora, onde estão a cabine de controle, unidade hidráulica, transformadores, painéis elétricos, enrolador de cabos, sistemas de lubrificação, de espuma e de injeção de Grount, Betonita, compressores, câmara de primeiros socorros, dentre outros.
> 
> Confira imagens da obra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordem de serviço assinada em novembro de 2013
> 
> A ordem de serviço para construção da Linha Leste do metrô de Fortaleza foi assinada no dia 22 de novembro de 2013, durante visita da presidente Dilma Rousseff ao Ceará. Foram destinados R$ 2,26 bilhões para a obra que ligará o Centro ao bairro Edson Queiroz.
> 
> Ao todo, a linha receberá investimento de R$ 3,43 bilhões, sendo R$ 2,2 bilhões do governo federal e R$ 1,4 bilhão do governo do Estado. Essa ramificação terá 12 estações e está sendo planejada para complementar e integrar a rede urbana de Fortaleza, alcançando mais de 12 bairros por onde o traçado se inscreve.
> 
> Linha Leste terá 12 estações
> 
> A Linha Leste contará com as estações: Estação da Sé, Luiza Távora, Colégio Militar, Nunes Valente, Leonardo Mota, Papicu, HGF, Cidade 2.000, Bárbara de Alencar, CEC e Edson Queiroz. Além dessas, haverá integração com as linhas Oeste e Sul na estação central Chico da Silva. A ramificação será operada por trens elétricos que irão transportar uma média de 400 mil pessoas diariamente.
> 
> O projeto se integrará ainda às Linhas Sul; Oeste, remodelada, ao ramal Parangaba-Mucuripe (VLT), também em obras, e aos terminais de ônibus. Parte do metrô seguirá por baixo da Avenida Santos Dumont.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - construction goes on. Government says first vehicles arrive by June and test runs will take place in July










station mockup













































by cintra2 (original post)





GiovanniGronchi said:


> *VLT Baixada Santista terá testes operacionais em julho*
> 
> 
> 05/02/2014
> 
> O presidente da Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos de São Paulo (EMTU), Joaquim Lopes, anunciou que não haverá atraso nos testes operacionais do VLT da Baixada Santista, que estão previstos para iniciar em julho, apesar das obras ficarem paralisadas por um período de 22 dias. A previsão é de que a população poderá utilizar o novo modal em 2015.
> 
> Lopes também garantiu que até maio sete estações já estarão prontas, e que os primeiros trens também chegarão à mesma época. A empresa espanhola Vossloh Rail Vehicles fabricará a frota de 22 trens do VLT, juntamente com a empresa brasileira T´Trans. Os três primeiros VLTs serão produzidos na Espanha e os demais em Três Rios (RJ), onde a T´Trans tem uma fábrica e o mockup (maquete em tamanho real) do carro do VLT foi produzido e finalizado em novembro do ano passado.
> 
> O início de janeiro de 2014, a Ministério Público Estadual (MPE) contestou uma alteração no traçado original do VLT que ligará São Vicente ao Porto de Santos. O Estudo de Impacto Ambiental, segundo os promotores, não mencionava que a avenida seria alargada para que o VLT passasse no canteiro central. O juiz da 2ª Vara da Fazenda Pública de Santos, Daniel Ribeiro de Paula, concedeu uma liminar determinando a suspensão das obras em um trecho de 2,3 quilômetros na Avenida Francisco Glicério, entre o Canal 1 e a Avenida Conselheiro Nébias. As obras do VLT foram retomadas no último sábado, 1º de fevereiro.
> 
> A primeira etapa do VLT contempla 9,5 Km de extensão, entre os Barreiros (São Vicente) e a av. Conselheiro Nébias (Santos), 11 estações, 1 terminal (Barreiros), uma estação de transferência , um pátio de apoio e investimento de R$ 980 milhões. A expectativa é atender 70 mil passageiros por dia.






martche said:


> *EMTU garante o início de testes do VLT para julho*
> 
> Após um período de 22 dias de paralisação nas obras do VLT (Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos) na cidade, por conta de liminar obtida pelo Ministério Público, o presidente da EMTU (Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos de São Paulo S.A.), Joaquim Lopes, esteve nesta terça-feira (4) na região para anunciar que não haverá atraso no início dos testes operacionais, previsto para julho.
> 
> A previsão é de que a população poderá utilizar o novo modal a partir de 2015. “Em 2014 o sistema estará operando. No final de julho será feita a primeira viagem para testes e sete estações estarão prontas até maio, quando chegam os primeiros trens”, afirmou Lopes, em entrevista concedida nas instalações da Estação Cenográfica do VLT, junto ao teleférico, em São Vicente, onde também estiveram presentes os prefeitos de Santos, Paulo Alexandre Barbosa, e São Vicente, Luiz Cláudio Bili.
> 
> O trecho contempla a primeira etapa, com 9,5 Km de extensão, entre os Barreiros (São Vicente) e a av. Conselheiro Nébias (Santos). Serão 11 estações entre Santos e São Vicente, mais um terminal (Barreiros), uma estação de transferência e um pátio de apoio. “Todos os problemas com o MP nós resolvemos. Vamos reforçar o número de trabalhadores para que possamos recuperar o tempo perdido”, complementou Lopes.
> 
> A visita da EMTU terminou na Estação Nossa Senhora de Lourdes (rua Gaspar Ricardo, entre as ruas Santa Catarina e Décio Stuart), um dos locais onde as obras estão mais avançadas.
> 
> Trens
> 
> Dois representantes da Vossloh Rail Vehicles, empresa espanhola que fabricará a frota de 22 trens para Santos e São Vicente, veio conferir de perto o andamento das obras. “A produção dos veículos está dentro do cronograma. Até maio os primeiros trens sairão de Valência (sede da empresa) e chegarão a Santos”, comentou Ignacio Erce, diretor de operações.
> 
> Prêmio
> 
> O estudante paulistano de design João Eduardo Pinhata, de 26 anos, foi premiado pela EMTU com um troféu por ter vencido o concurso 'VLT na Sua Onda'. A promoção elegeu o melhor trabalho de arte para adesivar o protótipo do VLT instalado na av. Ayrton Senna, em frente ao teleférico, em São Vicente. A arte, segundo o artista, faz alusão ao fundo do mar e as ondas.
> 
> VLT – Primeira etapa
> 
> >> 9,5 Km entre os Barreiros e a Conselheiro Nébias;
> >> 11 estações entre Santos e São Vicente, mais 1 terminal (Barreiros), 1 estação de transferência e 1 pátio de apoio;
> >> Alargamento do Túnel José Menino (cerca de 90m);
> >> R$ 980 milhões em investimentos;
> >> Atendimento a 70 mil passageiros/dia e integração com os ônibus, totalizando 246 mil/dia, com um funcionamento de 20h/dia;
> >> Previsão de início das operações para julho de 2014
> 
> Fonte: http://www.santos.sp.gov.br/noticia/491086/emtu-garante-o-cio-de-testes-do-vlt-para-julho



Art work applied to vehicle livery:


----------



## mopc

*SAO PAULO HIGHLIGHTS* - from the main thread

*Official January 2014 video updates*

Line 5 





Line 4






Line 15 Monorail





Line 17 Monorail








*Line 5* - Adolfo Pinheiro 

*Line 5* - Adolfo Pinheiro station opened yesterday, Wednesday, Feb 12, 2014



rfavero said:


> *Após atrasos, Alckmin inaugura estação Adolfo Pinheiro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin, inaugurou nesta quarta-feira (12) a Estação Adolfo Pinheiro da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô, na Zona Sul de São Paulo.
> 
> A inauguração acontece com atraso, já que a estação foi prevista para ser entregue em 2010, durante a gestão José Serra, também do PSDB. Questionado sobre a demora, Alckmin disse que assumiu o governo em 2011 e que não seria possível entregar em 2010 uma obra iniciada no segundo semestre de 2009. Um dos motivos para o atraso foi a suspensão das obras para uma investigação de uma possível fraude na licitação.
> 
> Inicialmente, a estação ficará aberta das 10 às 15 horas, de segunda a sexta, para visitação e viagens gratuitas até a Estação Largo Treze. Quem quiser seguir viagem em direção ao Capão Redondo será orientado sobre como pagar a tarifa.
> 
> Alckmin afirmou que há outras 10 estações na Linha 5-Lilás em construção. As próximas a serem inauguradas são Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato e Brooklin. Quando estiver pronta, a Linha vai do Jardim Ângela à estação Chácara Klabin, na Linha 2-Verde, fazendo integração com diversas outras linhas.
> 
> O secretário dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, disse durante a inauguração, que a extensão da linha entre a estação Capão Redondo e a região do Jardim Ângela será subterrânea. Serão três estações: Parque Santo Dias, São José e Jardim Ângela. Segundo Fernandes, o Metrô resolveu fazer um traçado que ocupará um trecho subterrâneo da estrada do M’Boi Mirim, já que a prefeitura usará a Avenida Carlos Caldeira para a construção de um corredor de ônibus.
> Adolfo Pinheiro
> 
> A nova estação, inaugurada nesta quarta (12), tem escadas rolantes inteligentes, que funcionam em velocidade reduzida quando não há passageiros nelas. O espaço possui ainda porta plataforma, que impede que os usuários caiam na via do trem e também um espaço cultural. A previsão é a de receber 14 mil passageiros diariamente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E recordar é viver! *Metrô inaugura obras da estação Adolfo Pinheiro*





mopc said:


> No SP TV
> 
> http://globotv.globo.com/rede-globo...-adolfo-pinheiro-e-aberta-ao-publico/3142585/


pics









































Old tramway tracks unearthed during construction



















by Eduardo GJF



Julio CAF said:


> Frota F partindo de Adolfo Pinheiro.



*Line 5* - Campo Belo station starts construction

*Line 5* - Campo Belo station starts construction. It was the last Line 5 station still not under construction, since it needed a change in the street layout.

Campo Belo will provide transfer between Line 5 and Line 17 Monorail.










by forumer Giovanni Gronchi

original post












*Line 15 Monorail *- amazing pics of recent tests. The first stretch will open by April


*Line 15* - great pics

































































by Alvaro Teixeira

original post


*Line 15* - forumer pics and videos of tests





























by Tiago Costa


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - Alstom opens new plant in Sao Paulo state to manufacture the Citatis catenery-free trams for Rio. The 32 trams will be delievered between 2015 and 2016.



> *Alstom Transport to open a new tramway manufacturing line in Brazil*
> 
> 16/01/2014
> 
> Alstom Transport will open a new manufacturing line dedicated to trams in Taubaté, Brazil, operational from December 2014. Based at the Alstom group’s existing hydro manufacturing site in Taubaté, the new manufacturing line will address the Brazilian and Latin American markets where tram projects are booming. The line, which represents an investment for Alstom of around 15 million euros, will cover an area of 16,000m².
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first trams that might be produced in Taubaté are the ones ordered in September 2013 by the VLT Carioca consortium for the city of Rio de Janeiro. Alstom is supplying a catenary-free tramway system, which includes 32 Citadis trams along with power supply, signalling and telecommunication systems.
> 
> The delivery of the trams is scheduled to take place between early 2015 and mid-2016, in time for the summer Olympics. In order to meet the contractual term, Alstom will produce the first Citadis in Europe and the remaining ones in Taubaté.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The tramway is gaining momentum as one of the solutions for urban mobility issues in Brazilian and Latin America cities. This is why Alstom has decided to invest in a tram line in Taubaté, which will serve Brazilian projects as well as export projects in Latin America," said Michel Boccaccio, Senior Vice President of Alstom Transport in Latin America.
> 
> Alstom has sold 1726 Citadis trams to 43 cities throughout the world. 1500 Citadis are already in circulation and have carried more than 6 billion passengers since its entry into service some fifteen years ago.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - first rails arrive



martche said:


> Sexta-feira, 21 de Fevereiro de 2014 - 23h18
> 
> *Material para a construção do primeiro trecho do VLT chega a SV*
> 
> Da Redação
> Um carregamento com 2.400 toneladas de trilhos para a construção do primeiro trecho do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) na Baixada Santista, chegou nesta sexta-feira, em São Vicente. Importado da Espanha, o material desembarcou no porto de São Sebastião, no litoral norte. Em março, começa a montagem dos equipamentos para a primeira estação, a Nossa Senhora das Graças. O trecho a ser contemplado pelo projeto, abrangerá área entre São Vicente, na Avenida Marechal Deodoro com a Rua Nossa Senhora das Graças, seguindo até a Avenida Conselheiro Nébias, em Santos. Segundo o Governo do Estado, a previsão é de que esta primeira etapa de implantação dos trilhos seja concluída no mês que vem. Já a chegada do primeiro veículo está prevista para maio. A operação comercial no primeiro trecho tem previsão de início em fevereiro de 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.atribuna.com.br/cidades/...do-primeiro-trecho-do-vlt-chega-a-sv-1.367206


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 proceeds, first tunnel section completed by the giant tunneling machine. Line 4 will be operational by early 2016, and is part of the city's construction package for the Summer Olympics.



dahaka2 said:


> *TATUZÃO ESCAVA PRIMEIROS METROS DO TÚNEL DA LINHA 4
> * 17/02/2014 - 08:39h - Atualizado em 17/02/2014 - 08:39h
> » Suzane Lima
> Fabricação de aduelas necessárias para o trajeto até a Gávea já chegou a 53%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Com quase um mês e meio de operação, o Tunnel Boring Machine, conhecido como Tatuzão, já escavou e revestiu 221 metros de túnel. A supermáquina partiu de uma caverna subterrânea ao lado da Estação General Osório, em Ipanema, em direção à Gávea. Até o momento, foram encaixadas 128 aduelas, cada uma com 1,80 metro.
> 
> - Além do túnel, a fabricação das aduelas que abastecem o Tatuzão também está em ritmo acelerado. Desde julho de 2013, foram feitos mais de 1,4 mil anéis, que são formados por oito segmentos cada um. Isso representa 53% da produção necessária para a construção do caminho entre Ipanema e Gávea - disse o subsecretário de Projetos Especiais da Casa Civil, Rodrigo Vieira.
> 
> No total, o túnel inteiro precisará de 2,7 mil anéis para ser revestido, o equivalente a cerca de 22 mil aduelas. A fábrica, que fica na região da Leopoldina, no centro da cidade, tem a capacidade de produzir 10 anéis por dia. A fabricação das aduelas funciona em “sistema carrossel”, processo semelhante ao usado em uma linha de montagem de automóveis. Cada molde tem um operário exclusivo para monitorá-lo. Cerca de 200 pessoas trabalham nesse processo, divididos em dois turnos.
> 
> A Linha 4 terá seis novas estações que ficam prontas no fim de 2015 e entram em operação no primeiro semestre de 2016: Jardim Oceânico, São Conrado, Gávea, Antero de Quental, Jardim de Alah e Nossa Senhora da Paz. No total, o passageiro vai levar cerca de 15 minutos do Jardim Oceânico até Ipanema. Hoje, o trajeto feito pelo ônibus integração do metrô leva, em média, uma hora. Além de transportar 300 mil pessoas por dia, o metrô vai retirar 2 mil automóveis por hora das ruas da cidade, melhorando o trânsito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Governo do Estado do Rio de Janeiro





dahaka2 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Light Rail (VLT de Fortaleza)* - pictures of Borges de Melo station



Wendel csc said:


> Estação borges de melo 25feb.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 rails will start being laid this March (2014)



RCostis said:


> Trilhos da Linha 4 do Metrô Serão Instalados a Partir de Março
> 25/02/2014 - 10:21h - Atualizado em 25/02/2014 - 10:21h
> Ascom da Linha 4
> 
> Material está armazenado no bitúnel entre a Barra da Tijuca e São Conrado
> 
> 
> O primeiro lote dos trilhos da Linha 4 do Metrô (Barra da Tijuca—Ipanema) já foi descarregado no maior bitúnel escavado em rocha entre estações metroviárias do mundo. Cada trilho tem 18 metros de comprimento e pesa mais de uma tonelada. O material veio da Espanha de navio e já aguarda a instalação da via permanente entre São Conrado e Barra, que começa agora em março.
> 
> O transporte dos trilhos até o bitúnel foi feito por carretas, durante a madrugada, e é lá que eles estão armazenados. Ao todo, neste trecho de cinco quilômetros de extensão, serão mais de 1.100 trilhos.
> 
> *Mais de 300 mil pessoas vão usar a Linha 4 do Metrô todos os dias*
> 
> A Linha 4 do Metrô do Rio de Janeiro vai transportar, a partir de 2016, mais de 300 mil pessoas por dia e retirar das ruas cerca de 2 mil veículos por hora/pico. Com a nova linha, o passageiro poderá utilizar todo o sistema metroviário da cidade com uma única tarifa.
> 
> Serão seis estações (Jardim Oceânico, São Conrado, Gávea, Antero de Quental, Jardim de Alah e Nossa Senhora da Paz) e aproximadamente 16 quilômetros de extensão. A Linha 4 do Metrô entra em operação no primeiro semestre de 2016, após passar por uma fase de testes.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM - VLT da Baixada Santista)* - presentation video







screenshots


----------



## skyscraperbarra

BRT Brasília:




























*FONTE*


----------



## Falubaz

BRT in Brasilia? Where it will go?


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 video updates



skyscraperbarra said:


> *Rua Barão da Torre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Praça Nossa Senhora da Paz*


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro University People Mover Maglev Cobra* - new forumer pictures and official video. The magnetic levitation people mover, developed entirely in Brazil, is expected to enter operations in May. It will transport people inside the Rio de Janeiro Federal University.



JoaoPSF said:


> Obras a todo vapor! O viaduto já está chegando à rua que separa os blocos, e a estação CT está bem avançada. No lado do CT2 ainda não tem nada.
> 
> Eu tirei as fotos no dia 7 e esqueci de postar aqui, então já deve ter avançado mais desde então.
> 
> Aproveitei pra tirar umas fotos do pequeno pavilhão informativo que tem no 1o andar do bloco H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Álbum: http://imgur.com/a/sftdO






EL PATRON666 said:


> *Vídeo de divulgação do projeto MAGLEV COBRA - UFRJ. Previsto para estar em funcionamento em maio de 2014*


----------



## Cajueiro

Falubaz said:


> It's taking ages for Salvador metro to be finished. The opening dates are postponed since years.
> Is there any chance that they finally open the first part of the metro there? Let's say: this or next year?


The open tests are going to start on July 13th, the day of the beginning of thr world cup. The first 6km will be commercially open on september 15th(my birthday).
The next 6km are scheduled to the commercial beginning of January, next year.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM - VLT da Baixada Santista) *- new forumer pics. First station takes shape.



Donniel Galdino said:


> Pessoal, segue fotos atualizadas que tirei no sábado (01/03/2014) de duas estações do VLT no trecho da linha Amarela:
> 
> Estação Nossa Senhora das Graças
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruzamento Linha Amarela x Av. Amador Bueno da Ribeira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Emmerich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Emmerich - rampa de acesso


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRT* - update pics


































































Landerson Egg said:


> Não para de chegar BRT, e o curioso é que continua a chegar Volvo B340 para o MOVE metropolitano e O-500 para o MOVE BHtrans.
> 
> Territorial/Expresso Luziense, Viale BRT, Volvo B340:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Moisés Magno
> 
> Empresa ?, Viale BRT, MBB O-500 MA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Moisés Magno
> 
> Empresa ?, Neobus Mega BRT, MBB O-500 MA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Moisés Magno





jpedro16 said:


> & O horrivel do bunda caida......


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca BRT system to be operational by late May (2014)

Pics



















*Rio International Airport Station*



skyscraperbarra said:


> *Obras no Galeão, terminal 1:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte


----------



## mopc

Falubaz said:


> BRT in Brasilia? Where it will go?


Good question, I have not found any concrete info on it. As soon as I do I'll update the thread with it.


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail *- Government officially admits no Light Rail section will be ready for the World Cup and fiirst section will probably open only in 2015.



\xxCuiabáxx/MT/ said:


> *População de Cuiabá só vai usar VLT a partir de 2015, diz secretário da Copa
> Metrô de superfície foi licitado para a Copa, mas não ficará pronto.*
> *Mais cara obra da Copa, VLT de Cuiabá foi licitado por R$ 1,477 bilhão.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somente a partir de 2015 a população de Cuiabá e Várzea Grande, cidade da região metropolitana da capital, poderá utilizar o sistema de transporte coletivo Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT). A construção do metrô de superfície foi lançada para a Copa do Mundo deste ano e até foi incluída entre os compromissos do estado com a Fifa na Matriz de Responsabilidades, mas a falta de planejamento e atrasos nos trabalhos agora levam a Secretaria Extraordinária da Copa (Secopa) admitir que seu projeto mais caro - licitado por R$ 1,477 bilhão - *não atenderá ao evento que motivou o lançamento das obras.*
> 
> Em entrevista ao G1, o secretário Maurício Guimarães, da Secopa, esclareceu na última sexta-feira (28) que, apesar da meta de concluir parte das obras do VLT entre o Aeroporto Marechal Rondon e o porto de Cuiabá até a Copa do Mundo, *na prática não existe possibilidade de a população local e os visitantes usufruírem do novo modal durante o evento nem depois dele ao longo deste ano.*
> 
> *"Para a Copa do Mundo, não. Eles [a população] vão usufruir para o transporte público a partir – e completamente – a partir de 2015, porque a obra vai finalizar no final de dezembro de 2014"*, anunciou o secretário, após diferentes datas e previsões feitas pelo governo em relação ao término das obras.
> 
> Prazo descumprido
> Lançado em 2011 em substituição ao sistema de corredores exclusivos para ônibus Bus Rapid Transit (BRT), o projeto do VLT foi homologado em meio a indícios de fraude no Ministério das Cidades, mas acabou recebendo financiamento federal e sendo licitado em junho de 2012 por meio do Regime Diferenciado de Contratação (RDC) - novo modelo de licitação menos rígido que o imposto pela lei 8.666/93 e autorizado pelo governo federal para obras da Copa.
> 
> Sob o nome Consórcio VLT Cuiabá, um grupo de empreiteiras venceu a licitação e se comprometeu no contrato com prazo para término das obras em 13 de março deste ano.
> 
> *Prazo descumprido*
> 
> Lançado em 2011 em substituição ao sistema de corredores exclusivos para ônibus Bus Rapid Transit (BRT), o projeto do VLT foi homologado em meio a indícios de fraude no Ministério das Cidades, mas acabou recebendo financiamento federal e sendo licitado em junho de 2012 por meio do Regime Diferenciado de Contratação (RDC) - novo modelo de licitação menos rígido que o imposto pela lei 8.666/93 e autorizado pelo governo federal para obras da Copa.
> 
> Sob o nome Consórcio VLT Cuiabá, um grupo de empreiteiras venceu a licitação e se comprometeu no contrato com prazo para término das obras em 13 de março deste ano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apesar do prazo exíguo para a realização, à época a obra foi envolta por otimismo: mesmo o ministro do Esporte, Aldo Rebelo, chegou a assegurar que o novo sistema seria concluído antes da Copa e, até outubro de 2013 - a despeito da lentidão das obras - Secopa e Consórcio ainda insistiam que o prazo contratual seria cumprido.
> 
> Somente depois disso o governo mudou o discurso, passou a falar em trechos prioritários para a locomoção de turistas durante a Copa e a classificar o VLT como um “legado” para a população local que teria sido proporcionado pela *“janela de oportunidades” *aberta pela Copa. Depois, o governo estadual passou a dizer que todas as obras da Copa seriam entregues com exceção da totalidade do projeto do VLT.* Por fim, a Secopa admitiu a assinatura de um termo aditivo ao contrato original para estender o prazo de execução das obras, procedimento que ainda não foi publicado pelo Diário Oficial do Estado (DOE).*
> 
> *Obras*
> 
> Enquanto negocia a extensão do prazo junto ao governo estadual, o consórcio responsável pelas obras está iniciando a implantação dos 22 quilômetros de trilhos da via permanente do VLT previstos no projeto original.
> 
> O primeiro trecho é o que sai do futuro centro de controle, ao lado do Aeroporto Marechal Rondon, passando por um viaduto construído para a passagem do trem na Avenida João Ponce de Arruda (em frente ao terminal) para seguir até a Avenida da FEB, ainda em Várzea Grande, e chegar pelo menos até o Porto de Cuiabá até a Copa. A ideia, segundo o secretário, é finalizar as obras neste trecho prioritário para acabar com as interferências e proporcionar a mobilidade dos visitantes até a rede hoteleira.
> 
> Segundo ele, os trilhos ainda estão sendo instalados no viaduto e ainda não desceram ao nível da rua na Avenida João Ponce de Arruda, onde ainda estão sendo encerrados serviço de drenagem e de implantação das calçadas para a aplicação de concreto na base dos trilhos – os quais devem somar até 7,2 quilômetros até o futuro terminal do porto de Cuiabá, cuja construção já foi iniciada. A previsão do governo é de que, durante a Copa, o trem esteja em fase de testes neste trecho.
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/mato-grosso/not...lt-partir-de-2015-diz-secretario-da-copa.html


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRT (MOVE)* - City to have 10 integration terminals



IsaacDaniel said:


> *BRT terá 10 terminais na Grande BH*
> Previsto para abril, Move metropolitano terá terminais e estações em várias cidades, mas ainda tem desafio de fazer adequações, como recapeamento e alargamento, em 48 vias
> Fonte
> 
> Parte do programa que prevê a construção de 10 novos terminais de ônibus na Grande BH e a reforma de três já existentes, o Move metropolitano, em operação a partir de abril nos terminais Vilarinho e São Gabriel, será reforçado por novas estações fechadas com embarque em nível ao longo do trajeto. Mas, para engrenar, o projeto exigirá adequações em quase 50 vias, além dos corredores Cristiano Machado e Antônio Carlos/Pedro I, na Região Norte de Belo Horizonte.
> 
> Com três dos seis terminais previstos em obras (Vilarinho, São Gabriel e Morro Alto), além de duas estações provisórias sendo erguidas nos bairros São Benedito (Santa Luzia) e Justinópolis (Ribeirão das Neves), o projeto promete reduzir em 90% o número de linhas no hipercentro de Belo Horizonte – o que representa cerca de 500 ônibus vermelhos a menos no sistema que vai complementar o transporte rápido por ônibus (BRT) da BHTrans. Para isso, contará com 13 novas estações de transferência instaladas na MG-010 e em avenidas de ligação com os destinos das 19 novas linhas troncais de Vespasiano, Santa Luzia e Ribeirão das Neves.
> 
> O projeto das estações de transferência, cujo edital está em fase de elaboração, inclui a readequação do trajeto dos coletivos em pelo menos 14 quilômetros de 48 ruas e avenidas . As melhorias nas vias, cujo início das obras aguarda a abertura de licitação, são necessárias para possibilitar o tráfego dos 115 novos ônibus articulados (para até 114 passageiros e com mais de 18 metros). As adequações nas pistas incluem recapeamento, alargamento e abertura de passagens para os veículos.
> 
> Planejamento da Secretaria de Estado de Transportes e Obras Públicas (Setop) ao qual o Estado de Minas teve acesso mostra que as novas estações de transferência metropolitanas tiveram como fonte de inspiração as estações-tubo usadas desde 1991 nos corredores de Curitiba. O modelo, que substituirá os atuais pontos nas cidades que terão o BRT, é composto por uma estrutura de vidro com cobertura de metal.
> 
> A exemplo do Move gerenciado pela BHTrans, o acesso à estação ocorrerá por meio de rampas, com pagamento antecipado da tarifa e embarque no mesmo nível dos coletivos. “A ideia é oferecer o mesmo nível de conforto das plataformas dos terminais do BRT”, afirma o secretário-adjunto da Setop, Fabrício Sampaio.
> 
> Com os primeiros do total de 289 ônibus do Move metropolitano entregues aos consórcios Linha Verde e Estrada Real, a Setop já planeja para os próximos dias o início dos testes com a frota, que só poderá ser avaliada na Cristiano Machado até 8 de março, quando começa a operação definitiva do Move municipal. “Depois, iniciaremos os testes na Antônio Carlos”, acrescenta.
> 
> Estações reaproveitáveis Três dos seis terminais previstos para o BRT da Grande BH – São Benedito, Justinópolis e Bernardo Monteiro – entrarão em funcionamento adaptados. Com entrega prevista para maio, as estruturas funcionarão como estações provisórias (móveis e desmontáveis) devido a problemas de localização e processos de desapropriação. A entrega dos terminais definitivos só ocorrerá em maio de 2015.
> 
> Desenhos das estações provisórias, cujo projeto técnico foi cedido pelo Sindicato das Empresas de Transporte de Passageiros Metropolitano (Sintram), revelam que os pontos serão compostos basicamente por catracas de acesso, grades e cobertura, com embarque em nível.
> 
> A principal vantagem, aponta a Setop, está no fato de as estruturas (orçadas em R$ 980 mil cada) poderem ser reaproveitadas em outros pontos da região metropolitana assim que os terminais definitivos forem entregues.


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia BRT* - first info. The project is under construction, it comprises 35km of exclusive bus lanes and its intended ridership is around 200,000 passengers/day.

map









pics




























*Official website*

Construction update video


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRT (MOVE) * - more pics



Inconfidente said:


> Pagina 1 - Inicio Atividades do BRT - Adão de Souza (35) por Portal PBH, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Pagina 1 - Inicio Atividades do BRT - Adão de Souza (42) por Portal PBH, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Pagina 1 - Inicio Atividades do BRT - Adão de Souza (345) por Portal PBH, no Flickr


----------



## defamed

mopc said:


> *Brasilia BRT*


These walking bridges are horrible. People will take an awful lot of time to walk to the station. They should have spent some extra money and built access tunnels under the highway.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
Of course but the Brazilian politicians don´t think that way, and because the people doesn´t have the costume to follow and complaint about their rights, they chose the cheapest choice!

This example in Brasília is not even the worse because it seems to be an area of low demand but here in Rio for example, on the BRT system *Transcarioca*, we have this in a high demand area:


----------



## mopc

*SAO PAULO HIGHLIGHTS* - from the main thread


Video updates for the 4 lines under construction by the CMSP

LINE 5











































LINE 4







LINE 15 MONORAIL







LINE 17 MONORAIL






Strange triple pillar probably for the Airport branch











*Line 4* - forumer picture of Fradique Coutinho station u/c to open this year.










by forumer luyzfernando

original post


*Line 5 *- pictures of excavation kindly posted by Line 5 engineer William Guimarães.



Julio CAF said:


> Bom, para quem não sabe, sou estudante de Eng. Civil. E lá na minha sala da faculdade tem um amigo meu que trabalha dentro do campo das obras da L5, pedi para ceder algumas imagens, e ele me mandou essas. As fotos são do dia 16/02. Whats Apps reduziu drasticamente a resolução...
> Créditos à *William Guimarães.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Túnel pronto, trecho entre Bandeirantes e Eucaliptos, 10,5m de diâmetro.



*Line 5* - more great pictures by Line 5 'insider' William Guimarães, now showing Eucaliptos station and tunnel.



Julio CAF said:


> Fotos de ontem (27/02/2014)
> Tiradas por *William Guimarães*, da estação Eucaliptos. Fotos tiradas exclusivamente para a finalidade deste fórum.
> Ele inclusive elogiou o debate do pessoal aqui (Ficou surpreso que eu seria o Júlio Caf e estudamos na mesma sala), é uns dos usuários que ficam na moita. :lol:
> (Abraços William, obrigado novamente).
> 
> Bem vamos lá:
> Shield só esperando o sinal verde, o apoio provisório (marrom atrás da cabeça de corte) já esta lá, tudo pronto para escavar, só lugar a máquina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desceu as escadas, e caminhando em direção à maquina, o de verde é o Engenheiro do turno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olhando sentido Capão Redondo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essa passagem no meio da máquina é por onde entra os anéis de concreto, por um trilho que a própria tuneladora instala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais uma do túnel pronto. Este pessoal era uma visita técnica, eu fui convidado para ir, mas tive compromissos.
> Por este túnel novinho que serão transportados 750 mil pessoas/dias a 80km/h, em uma frota composta por 34 trens (Frota F e P).


*Line 5* - more pictures of the recently opened Adolfo Pinheiro station. The 10 remaining Line 5 stations will open by late 2016 (some may be antedated to 2015). 

This year we still have 3 Line 4 stations and at least 2 Line 15 Monorail stations to open. 














































unearthed tramway tracks in display





































*Line 4* - depot and train pics



Marcio Staffa said:


> Achei fuçando os pdf's do site da Camargo Corrêa.
> 
> Pátio Vila Sônia


----------



## mopc

*General* - Braziian heavy rail systems among the world's most energy inefficient



EngenheiroSP said:


> *Velhos, trens urbanos desperdiçam energia*
> DIMMI AMORA
> DE BRASÍLIA
> 
> Metade da frota de quase 4.000 trens urbanos e metrôs do Brasil, comprada em sua maioria nas décadas de 1970 e 1980, consome 30% mais energia que os modelos mais modernos.
> 
> É o que aponta levantamento da associação do setor ANPTrilhos (Associação Nacional dos Transportadores Ferroviários), cujo presidente, Joubert Flores, convive com o pior exemplo na própria casa: um dos trens da empresa que ele dirige, o Metrô do Rio, é o que mais consome energia no mundo.
> 
> O trem foi construído em 1978 pela Mafersa, estatal adquirida pela francesa Alstom anos depois. Pesando 40 toneladas, ele utiliza uma tecnologia antiga de tração (por corrente contínua), já substituída nos trens mais modernos.
> 
> O alto consumo de energia tem impacto no sistema elétrico nacional, já que os sistemas ferroviários de passageiros consomem 0,5% da energia do país, grande parte nos horários de pico.
> 
> Mas o principal prejudicado, para Flores, é o passageiro, que tem de pagar por isso. Dos custos da Supervia (trens urbanos do Rio de Janeiro), 25% são para a energia. Na CPTM (trens urbanos de São Paulo), o valor é 16%. Essas empresas já começaram a modernizar seus trens.
> 
> NOVA LEI
> 
> Uma mudança na lei para que a energia usada pelas empresas de transporte de passageiros seja taxada de forma igual à das concessionárias de água faria os custos das tarifas cair entre 5% e 10%, segundo estimativas do setor.
> 
> Seria correspondente ao valor de R$ 0,20, número que virou o símbolo das manifestações de junho de 2013 – foi o valor do aumento da tarifa de ônibus em São Paulo e no Rio de Janeiro naquele ano, depois revogado após a mobilização da população.
> 
> O projeto para essa mudança tramita desde 2008 no Congresso, segundo seu relator, o deputado Carlos Zarattini (PT-SP). De acordo com ele, a proposta é reduzir o valor de vários custos do transporte para repassá-los às tarifas.
> 
> PALAVRÃO
> 
> Pelos cálculos, o governo teria que compensar as empresas de energia com R$ 300 milhões a R$ 400 milhões ao ano para reduzir a conta de luz das ferrovias. Segundo Zarattini, a proposta deveria ter sido aprovada no ano passado. Mas, como o governo está em dificuldade fiscal, não há um novo prazo. "Quando houve o aperto fiscal, virou palavrão falar em desoneração."
> 
> Mas a ANPTrilhos está propondo ao governo federal usar os recursos dessa desoneração para trocar sinalização e os motores de toda a frota nacional num prazo de dez anos. O custo seria de R$ 2,8 bilhões. Isso ajudaria a reduzir o consumo e a aumentar a disponibilidade de trens.
> 
> Joubert Flores defende esse programa porque o governo está anunciando projetos novos de trens e metrôs. Ao menos 60 projetos de ferrovia de passageiros foram anunciados, mas a associação acredita que apenas 22 tenham chance de ficar prontos até 2020.
> 
> Mas Flores informa que não há recurso disponível para melhorar o sistema existente, que atende a 9 milhões de passageiros/dia."Reduzir as tarifas não vai levar os passageiros a ter o que pediram durante os protestos: melhor qualidade do serviço. Para isso, são necessários investimentos, que, hoje, não podem ser feitos com os recursos das tarifas." Outro benefício, segundo Flores, seria incentivar a indústria ferroviária nacional.
> 
> Infográfico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/mercado/2014/03/1422789-velhos-trens-urbanos-desperdicam-energia.shtml


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRT (BHTrans MOVE)* - more pictures, as the system enters testing phase. 

These two I call "the Revenge of Public Transportation":cheers2:






























Stryfer said:


> Outras :cheers:
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos: Luísa Zottis/EMBARQ Brasil



TV Coverage

http://www.alterosa.com.br/app/belo...ove-finalmente-comeca-a-funcionar-em-bh.shtml


----------



## mopc

*History *- BRT systems were invented in Brazil in the 1970s. Here is the cover of the Scientific American magazine of March 1996, dedicated to the Curitiba BRT system, the world's pioneer BRT.










*"Designing mass transit that works puts a city on the road to sucess"*:cheers2:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro *- Line 4 Antero de Quental station time lapse progress video


----------



## mopc

*Brazilian BRTs* - Federal Government video on BRT systems being implemented with federal funds






Pioneering Curitiba System (RIT)










TransCarioca cable stayed bridge





































Brasilia BRT


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Tracks to undergo thorough cleaning process as construction enters final stages for the system to open this June.



rodrigossa said:


> *Trilhos do metrô de Salvador passarão por limpeza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Os trilhos do metrô de Salvador passarão por um processo de limpeza ainda essa semana.
> 
> Segundo a assessoria de imprensa da CCR, empresa que detém a concessão do equipamento, uma máquina específica para realizar o esmerilhamento dos trilhos já está na cidade e passa por etapa de calibragem.
> 
> A assessoria afirmou que, assim que o equipamento estiver devidamente ajustado, a limpeza será iniciada.
> 
> O processo deve durar 50 dias e não impactará o trânsito nas regiões adjacentes aos trilhos.
> 
> *Trânsito*
> 
> Uma outra operação, porém, já está em curso, segundo a a Superintendência de Trânsito e Transporte do Salvador (Transalvador).
> 
> Uma publicação no Diário Oficial do Município de segunda-feira detalhou a autorização para interdição de uma faixa de tráfego, em vários trechos da Avenida Barros Reis.
> 
> Segundo o texto, a operação se faz necessária para "lançamento de pré-moldados para passagem de emergência de pedestres do Elevado Metroviário", e será realizada do dia 6 a 27 desse mês.
> 
> As interdições acontecem em sete etapas, quase sempre das 22h às 5h30. Apenas no dia 16 de março o bloqueio permanecerá até às 14h.
> 
> A assessoria da CCR não deu mais detalhes sobre essa operação.
> 
> *Trechos interditados*
> 
> Até o dia 16/3Avenida Barros Reis, na faixa de tráfego à esquerda da pista Rodovia BR-324 / Retiro, no trecho sobre o Elevado Metroviário em frente à Via de acesso a Rua do Bom Juá
> 
> De 23 e 24/3 Via de ligação da Avenida Barros Reis a Rodovia BR - 324, na faixa de tráfego à esquerda, no trecho sobre o Elevado Metroviário em frente à Via de acesso ao Arraial do Retiro.
> 
> http://atarde.uol.com.br/bahia/salv...hos-do-metro-de-salvador-passarao-por-limpeza


----------



## mopc

*Recife BRT* - construction pics



Rai_ said:


> http://www.transportes-daniel.blog.br
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diario de Pernambuco


----------



## dimlys1994

Latest from Rio - Uruguai station is now opened. Updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Uruguai station (Line 1) finally opens, as pointed out by forumer above.



J. Carlos said:


> A Estação Uruguai do metrô, na Tijuca, foi inaugurada às 11h deste sábado, com uma hora de atraso. Houve cerimônia com a presença de autoridades e, ao meio-dia, as plataformas foram liberadas ao público. Esta é a 36ª estação da cidade (20ª a entrar em operação na Linha 1) e a quarta do bairro. Construída no trecho conhecido como Rabicho da Tijuca, antiga área de manobras que chegou a ser usada parcialmente como estacionamento, ela deve ter movimento diário de 30 mil passageiros — boa parte usuários que até então embarcavam na Saens Peña. As linhas de ônibus do serviço metrô na superfície também terão o ponto final deslocado da Saens Peña para a Estação Uruguai. O Metrô Rio e a prefeitura não informaram a data em que ocorrerá a mudança.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nova estação custou cerca de R$ 250 milhões e está projetada para receber até 50 mil usuários por dia. As obras terminaram em janeiro, quando começaram os testes operacionais. O custo foi arcado pela concessionária Metrô Rio, como parte do pacote de investimentos de R$ 1,1 bilhão assumido pela operadora em troca da renovação antecipada da concessão por 20 anos (até 2038) que incluíram ainda a ligação das Linhas 1 e 2, a construção da Estação Cidade Nova (já inaugurada) e a compra de 19 novos trens.
> A execução da obra foi feita após uma revisão do projeto original da década de 70, que reduziu custos por não ter sido necessário fazer mais escavações Pela concepção inicial, a estação seria construída cerca de 200 metros adiante do local atual, na esquina das ruas Uruguai e Conde de Bonfim.
> A estação Uruguai tem 7 mil metros quadrados de área construída em dois níveis. Ela conta com cinco acessos: um na Rua Dona Delfina, dois na Rua Itacuruçá e dois na Rua Conde de Bonfim (um na calçada sentido Praça Saens Peña e outro no sentido oposto). O espaço está equipado com dez escadas rolantes e seis elevadores dos quais dois para pessoas com deficiência.
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/estacao...ao-publico-na-tijuca-2-11890352#ixzz2w3UhLnnv


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca updates

New video presentation







Overview



















TransCarioca BRT elevated structure construction captured by forumer



morioli said:


> Passando rápido pela Av. Brasil
> 
> 
> 20140314_135221_1 por morioli1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20140314_135212_2 por morioli1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 20140314_135202_14 por morioli1, no Flickr


Station



Anderson carioca said:


> A estação próxima a favela Parque União tá quase pronta:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransOeste BRT reaches Campo Grande



ncg said:


> http://odia.ig.com.br/noticia/rio-de-janeiro/2014-03-19/transoeste-enfim-chega-a-campo-grande.html
> 
> *Transoeste, enfim, chega a Campo Grande
> Com 56 km, corredor ligará o bairro à Barra da Tijuca, levando 20 mil passageiros por dia*
> 
> O DIA
> 
> Rio - Um boa notícia para os mais de 300 mil moradores de Campo Grande, na Zona Oeste. Com mais de um ano de atraso, a ligação do bairro com a Barra da Tijuca pelo BRT Transoeste foi concluída e será inaugurada no sábado. A estimativa inicial da Secretaria Municipal de Transportes é de que cerca de 20 mil passageiros por dia usem o novo trecho do corredor.
> Composto por nove estações distribuídas ao longo de 12 quilômetros, o chamado Lote 4 do Transoeste completa também a ligação viária entre as áreas centrais de Santa Cruz e Campo Grande. Para tanto, a prefeitura estendeu o traçado do BRT que, desde dezembro do ano passado, já conecta Santa Cruz a Inhoaíba e a outros bairros cortados pela avenida Cesário de Melo.
> 
> Para Carlos Roberto Osório, secretário municipal de Transportes, a conclusão da parte final do Lote 4 representa o aparecimento de um novo perfil de mobilidade na região. “O BRT inteiro tem 56 km de extensão e é feito de grandes distâncias. Mas o trecho que vamos inaugurar no sábado traz a possibilidade de o passageiro usar o corredor para se deslocar entre bairros próximos, a pequenas ou médias distâncias, como de Cosmos a Inhoaíba, ou de Paciência a Campo Grande”, afirmou Osório ontem.
> 
> *A partir deste sábado, 25 ônibus refrigerados, cada um com capacidade para 100 passageiros, farão o trajeto Santa Cruz-Campo Grande.* A Rio Ônibus não informou as linhas que atenderão ao novo trecho. Carlos Roberto Osório prevê redução média de 25% no tempo de deslocamento entre as regiões centrais de Santa Cruz e Barra da Tijuca.
> 
> “Em dias normais, nós acreditamos que o tempo de viagem de 50 minutos pode cair para cerca de 38 minutos”, disse ele, acrescentando que isso terá impacto na qualidade de vida do bairro.
> 
> O custo total das obras do BRT Transoeste ficou em aproximadamente R$ 84,5 milhões, de acordo com o secretário municipal de Obras, Alexandre Pinto. Osório acrescentou ainda que, com a instalação da estação do BRT no Centro de Campo Grande, a prefeitura promoverá o reordenamento urbano do entorno da rodoviária do bairro.
> 
> No Lote 4, atrasos. No Lote zero, indefinição
> 
> O atraso de um ano no cronograma das obras do BRT Transoeste em Campo Grande foi fruto do cancelamento do contrato com a construtora Sanerio que, segundo a prefeitura, não entregou algumas estações até o início do ano passado e deixou às moscas os canteiros de obras. Em seu lugar, dispensada de licitação, entrou uma empresa sediada em Minas Gerais.
> 
> O Lote 4 “briga” cabeça a cabeça com o Lote Zero pelo posto de trecho mais conturbado do Transoeste. Projetado para ligar o Jardim Oceânico ao Terminal Alvorada, nas duas pontas da Barra da Tijuca, o Lote Zero motivou uma ação civil movida pelo Ministério Público do Estado do Rio, segundo a qual a prefeitura, na elaboração do projeto, teria desrespeitado legislações federal e estadual que a obrigariam a obter licenciamento ambiental.
> 
> A Prefeitura do Rio sustenta que não precisou cumprir qualquer lei porque o lote não seria classificado como obra de grande porte. Segundo a assessoria de imprensa da Secretaria Municipal de Obras, o Lote Zero já foi licitado. Contudo, o projeto pode ser abortado porque o Governo do Estado estuda levar o metrô até o Alvorada.
> 
> Infográfico do jornal





skyscraperbarra said:


>


----------



## skyscraperbarra

*Rio Subway system - Line 4 (From South Zone to Barra) 

Jardim Oceânico Station works update*


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro* - video overview of city projects for the 2016 Olympics, including urban transportation.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - first vehicle arrives in town. The catenary-free electric low floor trams will serve a number of routes in the city center. The first line will open in 2015.



RCostis said:


> GENTE BOA
> COMPORTAMENTO E MUITA INFORMAÇÃO NA MAIS FESTEIRA E CARIOCA DAS COLUNAS
> 
> *Embrulhado para presente: primeiro bonde do VLT já está no Rio*
> 
> ISABELA BASTOS
> 20.03.2014 09h31m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Já está no Rio o primeiro bonde do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos, o VLT, que circulará no Porto (foto acima). Coberto por uma lona branca, que esconde quase tudo menos o símbolo da fabricante do trem — a Alstom —, ele está no terreno dos Galpões da Gamboa, ao lado da Cidade do Samba. (Veja abaixo o detalhe do logotipo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recém-reformados pela prefeitura para abrigar um espaço cultural, os Galpões da Gamboa também serão o endereço do centro de operações do VLT. A sala de comando será construída no subsolo do terreno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos de Isabela Bastos


----------



## mopc

*Salvador* - urban mobility projects overview video



Bruno Soteropolis said:


> Não sei se já foi postado aqui,mas este video é bem esclarecedor sobre o projeto de mobilidade de Salvador. É mostrado no video que a rodoviária passará para o entroncamento da BR 324 com a Av. 29 de Março,em Águas Claras,no mesmo ponto em que terminará a linha 1 do metrô.


The video includes the first images of the future Light Rail vehicles that will replace the city's aging suburban trains:


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail *- first station starts construction. There will be a total of 33 stations. 



paulo lima said:


> *Primeira estação do VLT começa a ser construída em VG*
> 
> Da Redação
> 
> A primeira estação de embarque e desembarque de passageiros do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) começa a ser construída em Várzea Grande. O novo modal de transporte público vai circular entre as duas maiores cidades de Mato Grosso.
> 
> A Estação Aeroporto é a primeira de um total de 33 estações que serão construídas nos dois eixos do VLT, sendo 22 na linha 1 (Aeroporto-CPA) e 11 na linha 2 (Centro-Coxipó). Está localizada em frente ao Aeroporto Internacional Marechal Rondon, na Avenida João Ponce de Arruda, próximo ao viaduto ferroviário do Aeroporto.
> 
> Em três (dos quatro) terminais de integração (Várzea Grande, CPA e Coxipó) serão edificados uma estação anexa ao terminal. Já a Estação Porto será diferenciada, uma vez que também será usada como terminal para a integração entre o transporte coletivo e o VLT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A obra
> 
> Como em todas as obras da construção civil, a construção da Estação Aeroporto começou pela fundação, com a execução das estacas (etapa concluída). As atividades iniciaram no fim de fevereiro e atualmente estão sendo executados os blocos (também relacionados à fundação), bem como a montagem da estrutura metálica (pilares), que será seguida para a cobertura.
> 
> A estação terá 65 metros de comprimento, por 19 de largura e sete metros de altura (em seu ponto mais elevado). A plataforma terá 30 centímetros de altura em relação ao nível da avenida.
> 
> Em Várzea Grande será um total de oito estações de embarque e desembarque, incluindo a anexa ao Terminal Várzea Grande, seguida pela do Aeroporto, Couto Magalhães, Shopping Fórmula, Secretaria dos Esportes, Cristo Rei, Abelardo Azevedo e FEB, cuja nomenclatura obedece àquela prevista no edital. O Consórcio VLT já iniciou a fundação da estação Couto Magalhães.
> 
> 
> 
> Estrutura
> 
> A Estação Aeroporto tem projetos civil e arquitetônico diferenciados. Na parte civil, a diferença em relação às demais estações começa na locação da estrutura na via. Diferentemente das outras estações (com exceção da Estação/Terminal Porto), a do Aeroporto está localizada na lateral da avenida (no sentido Aeroporto - Trincheira Zero Km) e não no canteiro central.
> 
> Em decorrência disso, a locação das linhas dos trilhos também está na lateral, o que faz com que a estação tenha duas plataformas, uma para o embarque e outra para o desembarque de passageiros. Nas outras estações será apenas uma plataforma, usada tanto para quem entra quanto para quem sai do VLT.
> 
> Ainda na parte civil (estrutural), a estação contará com bilheteria, catracas para entrada e saída de passageiros, sala de quadros (para instalação dos equipamentos), sanitário para uso interno, lixeiras e pontos com bancos para o usuário aguardar a chegada do VLT (cujo intervalo pode ser de quatro minutos por sentido dependendo do horário).
> 
> Considerando que a Estação Aeroporto é a porta de entrada da cidade para os turistas que desembarcam em Várzea Grande, o projeto arquitetônico possui um aspecto singular, no formato de arco, que proporcionará à estação uma característica só dela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Associado à particularidade da arquitetura, o toque final ao ambiente será dado com um projeto paisagístico em três pontos diferentes da estação.
> 
> Acessibilidade
> 
> Não só na Estação Aeroporto, mas em todas as demais, está assegurada a acessibilidade aos usuários. A primeira característica é o nível da plataforma, igual à do trem, facilitando a entrada e saída de passageiros que usam cadeira de rodas. Também será reservada uma área na plataforma para pessoas com mobilidade reduzida e que usam cadeiras de rodas. Da entrada da estação até a área de desembarque, os deficientes visuais poderão se deslocar usando o piso tátil.
> 
> http://www.odocumento.com.br/materia.php?id=453276


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM)* - first vehicle to arrive May 22, 2014. The first three units of the 22 seven-car Vossloh trams are being manufactured in Valencia (Western Europe) and each can transport 400 passenges (72 seated). The rest of the fleet will be made in Brazil. Trial operations to start by January 2015, and commercial operations after March. 



cintra2 said:


> Fabricado na Espanha
> Primeiro vagão do VLT chega a Santos no dia 22 de maio
> Manuel Alves Fernandes
> Chega a Santos, em 22 de maio, o primeiro Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) entre Santos e São Vicente. Ele está sendo fabricado em Valência, na Espanha, pela Vossloh, empresa vencedora da licitação pública promovida pelo Governo do Estado para o planejado sistema de transporte metropolitano entre Santos e São Vicente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A composição, que está em fase final de montagem em Valência, foi vistoriada nesta segunda-feira pelo presidente da Empresa Metropolitana de Trens Urbanos (EMTU), Joaquim Lopes da Silva Junior. Ele liderou uma delegação de autoridades e jornalistas, da qual participaram o prefeito de São Vicente, Luis Claudio Bili (PP), o secretario municipal de Comunicação e Resultados de Santos, Rivaldo Santos (representando o prefeito Paulo Alexandre Barbosa, PSDB), e o deputado federal Beto Mansur (PRB).
> 
> O veículo será embarcado no dia 7 de abril em uma carreta que o levará ao Porto de Bilbao, seguindo depois para o Porto de Amberes, Bélgica, de onde irá para o Porto de Santos.
> 
> O primeiro VLT é formado por sete vagões e será mostrado à população na estação da Praça Nossa Senhora das Graças, em São Vicente. Dali, o sistema fará testes para entrar em operação experimental em janeiro de 2015 e, de forma comercial, até março desse ano. Isso dependerá da conclusão da implantação dos trilhos no antigo trajeto do trem.
> 
> O VLT entre os dois municípios é inédito no País. Será composto por 22 composições, três delas fabricadas em Valência e outras 19 na fábrica com a qual a Vossloh se consorciou – por força da licitação – em Três Rios, no Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> Cada composição transportará 400 passageiros, dos quais 72 sentados. O trajeto levará 30 minutos entre os dois pontos limites do trajeto. E correrá de forma silenciosa sobre os trilhos, podendo desenvolver até 70 km/h, sincronizado com a abertura dos sinais em cruzamentos com outros veículos nas cidades.
> 
> O VLT vai operar das 5 horas à meia-noite e, de madrugada, passará por manutenção. Será integrado a linhas de ônibus e bicicletários.
> 
> A comitiva foi recebida ontem pelo presidente da Vossloh, Iñigo Parra. Percorreu a fábrica e conheceu o andamento da construção do VLT. Todo o sistema custará cerca de </CW><CW17>R$ 250 milhões ao Estado. A Vossloh venceu a licitação ao propor melhores preço e condições técnicas.
> 
> Para o prefeito de São Vicente, a grande expectativa é que o VLT reduza o tempo de viagem entre as duas cidades, que hoje chega a passar de 50 minutos.
> Rivaldo Santos vê grande potencial na interligação entre os bairros e as estações, a utilização de bicicletas e do futuro teleférico na área dos morros santistas.
> 
> http://www.atribuna.com.br/cidades/santos/primeiro-vagão-do-vlt-chega-a-
> santos-no-dia-22-de-maio-1.372709


----------



## morioli

*Terminal Fundão.*
Não consegui visada para melhor foto, porém a obra esta bastante adiantada no arruamento e base do terminal.


DSC02103 por morioli1, no Flickr

DSC02104 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC02105.1 por morioli1, no Flickr

Vista por baixo, entrada base aérea do Galeão

DSC02130 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC02132 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC02137 por morioli1, no Flickr

Estas estão fora de foco pq foram tiradas com carro em movimento.
Estação Parque União.

DSC02151 por morioli1, no Flickr

Ponte sobre Av. Brasil

DSC02158 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC02179 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC02183 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC02185 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC02191 por morioli1, no Flickr
Fim...


----------



## morioli

*Ponte Estaiada sobre avenida Brasil*

fotos de ontem, 07/04


20140407_171411 por morioli1, no Flickr


20140407_171430 por morioli1, no Flickr


20140407_171444 por morioli1, no Flickr


20140407_171507 por morioli1, no Flickr


20140407_171533 por morioli1, no Flickr


20140407_171546 por morioli1, no Flickr


20140407_171602 por morioli1, no Flickr


20140407_171626 por morioli1, no Flickr


20140407_171639 por morioli1, no Flickr


----------



## carl_Alm

Favela station... Seriously? :lol:


----------



## morioli

^^
Parque União


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail * - update




























source = Secom-MT

original post


----------



## Yellow Fever

Good update but please provide source and link to the photos. Thanks!


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Aeromovel* - airport-metro people mover system gets its second vehicle, with two segments, capacity 300 pax.















video by forumer Sniper


----------



## mopc

*SAO PAULO HIGHLIGHTS* - from the main thread

*Line 5 *- Brooklin station. Monumental.
















































*Line 15* - final touches. The line will open on May, so they say.





























by Fernando Giolo


*Line 2* - Expropriations for line 2 eastern extension (13 stations, fully underground) to start soon. Tender to be carried out in April. COnstruction may start by late 2014 or (more likely) 2015. 




OsascoStation2007 said:


> 25/03/2014 - *Mais um passo para a expansão da Linha 2-Verde até Guarulhos*
> 
> CRIADO EM 25 MARÇO 2014. PUBLICADO EM NOTÍCIAS
> 
> Com as publicações dos Decretos de Utilidade Pública - DUP em 21/03/14, o Governo de São Paulo dá mais um passo para expandir a Linha - 2 Verde de Metrô até Guarulhos. Os Decretos-DUP's publicados envolvem cerca de 270 imóveis entre as futuras estações Aricanduva (exclusive) e Paulo Freire e uma área de 14.998 m² destinada para a construção do novo Pátio de manutenção e estacionamento Paulo Freire. Estes Decretos não contemplam o trecho Paulo Freire - Dutra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Após a publicação dos decretos, os ocupantes e proprietários dos imóveis envolvidos são notificados pela Companhia do Metrô, que informa que o imóvel onde residem/ocupam será desapropriado para realização de obras para expansão do sistema metroviário. Na referida notificação, consta, ainda, que dúvidas poderão ser esclarecidas pela Coordenadoria de Atendimento à Comunidade nos telefones 3371-7503 / 7521 / 7523 / 7526 e 7534 ou ainda através do site do Metrô, www.metro.sp.gov.br, no link faleconosco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O trecho atual da Linha 2 (Vila Prudente-Vila Madalena), em operação, conta com 14,7 km de extensão, distribuídos em 14 estações: Vila Madalena, Sumaré, Clínicas, Consolação, Trianon-Masp, Brigadeiro, Paraíso, Ana Rosa, Chácara Klabin, Santos-Imigrantes, Alto do Ipiranga, Sacomã, Tamanduateí e Vila Prudente, transportando cerca de 640 mil passageiros por dia.
> 
> As obras da extensão da Linha 2-Verde, em andamento, contemplam o trecho Vila Prudente-Dutra que terá 14,4 km de extensão e 13 estações (Orfanato, Água Rasa, Anália Franco, Vila Formosa, Guilherme Giorgi, Nova Manchester, Aricanduva, Penha, Penha de França, Tiquatira, Paulo Freire, Ponte Grande e Dutra). Quando completa a Linha 2-Verde (Vila Madalena-Dutra) transportará 1,7 milhão de usuários/dia. A expectativa é que as obras dessa etapa sejam iniciadas no 2º semestre de 2014. O investimento estimado para essa linha é de R$ 9,5 bilhões.
> 
> O projeto funcional foi concluído e os projetos básicos civis estão em fase final de conclusão. A pré-qualificação das empresas interessadas para a implantação da obra civil foi concluída. Em abril/2014 será publicado o edital para recebimento das propostas para execução das obras civis, contemplando também, a elaboração dos projetos executivos.
> 
> Fonte: Departamento de Imprensa Metrô
> 
> http://www.stm.sp.gov.br/index.php/...ara-a-expansao-da-linha-2-verde-ate-guarulhos


----------



## mopc

*Belém BRT* - videos



Anderson Coimbra said:


> *Vídeos da prefeitura de Belém.
> *





Anderson Coimbra said:


> *Maquete eletrônica do prolongamento da João Paulo II
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Propaganda do governo do Estado.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aqui aparece uma imagem de como ficará o BRT no canteiro central da BR 316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Previsão de entrega em novembro de 2014.
> *


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRT* - new pictures



Inconfidente said:


> Novas fotos do DOM:
> 
> 
> Sistema BRT Move é ampliado e pode receber 23 mil novos usuários diariamente por Portal PBH, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Sistema BRT Move é ampliado e pode receber 23 mil novos usuários diariamente por Portal PBH, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Sistema BRT Move é ampliado e pode receber 23 mil novos usuários diariamente por Portal PBH, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Sistema BRT Move é ampliado e pode receber 23 mil novos usuários diariamente por Portal PBH, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Sistema BRT Move é ampliado e pode receber 23 mil novos usuários diariamente por Portal PBH, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Salvador* - government video on new highways and metro lines 1 and 2


----------



## skyscraperbarra

*Rio de Janeiro - Subway Line 4 - São Conrado / Rocinha Station*





















































































































































































*Source*


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM - VLT da Baixada Santista)* - first pictures of a station



rickvini said:


>



And vehicle also spotted



cintra2 said:


> bom pessoal, para quem não entrou no link, aqui vai uma palhinha do que esta pra chegar aqui na nossa região rererere, vai ficar lindo isso, ha se vai:banana:


----------



## mopc

*Recife BRT* - East-West Corridor pics. The BRT line is being tested, passenger-carrying tests will start on May 17. Another BRT Line (North-South) is under construction as well.



leonilsonjunior said:


> *Algumas fotos do BRT de Recife Corredor Leste/Oeste*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Sistema se chama Via Livre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As estações serão climatizadas e com vidros blindados


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRT (MOVE)* - central station picture

[QUOTE="Inconfidente, post: 113470895, member: 97837"]Não sei se é requentada, mas saiu no DOM hoje:

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/portalpbh/13963964326/][img]https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2907/13963964326_16c2e9238c_b.jpg[/url]
Pagina 1 - MOVE - Adão de Souza (110) por Portal PBH, no Flickr

Quero ver quando a frota toda estiver em operação. A identidade visual deu uma modernizada na cidade.[/QUOTE][/IMG]


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - new Chinese train on the way



hanryabreu said:


> O ChinaDaily postou uma matéria falando da entrega do 3000 fase 2, a matéria é um pouco grande, então vou traduzir algumas partes interessantes.
> 
> *Trens chineses em testes na próxima Copa do Mundo*
> _Chinese trains on a roll at upcoming World Cup_
> 2014-03-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matéria Completa
> 
> [...]
> A composição é parte do segundo pacote de TUE produzidos para o Brasil, diz a companhia. Outros 59 composições de TUE serão entregues em breve, disse.
> _The train set is part of the second batch of EMU trains provided to Brazil, the company said. An additional 59 EMU train sets will be delivered soon, it said._
> 
> [...]
> Zheng Min, gerente responsável pelo projeto do TUE, disse que os trens irão operar bem por lá, já que o clima do país foi levado em conta durante a construção dos veículos.
> 
> O projeto do trem tem um avançado sistema de ar condicionado, que poderá operar em temperaturas de 5ºC a 56ºC graus e automaticamente ajusta a temperatura para 20ºC a 23ºC graus, disse Zheng.
> _Zheng Min, chief designer of the EMU train, said that the trains sold to Brazil will be able to operate well there, as the country’s climate was taken into account during the vehicles’ construction.
> 
> The train model has an advanced air-conditioning system that can operate in temperature from 5 to 56 degrees C and also automatically sets the temperature inside the compartments at 20 to 23 degrees, Zheng said._
> 
> A carga de compressão dos trens, ou o máximo apoio de peso, é 363 mil toneladas, muito mais do que os trens normais, o que garante a segurança, disse ele.
> 
> A alta carga de compressão significa que, em uma colisão frontal com um caminhão de 80 toneladas a uma velocidade de 36 Km/h, o corpo [caixa] do trem não vai ser destruído, e isso garante a segurança dos passageiros, disse Zhao Yao, um gerente de projeto da empresa.
> _The trains’ compressive load, or maximum weight support, is 363 metric tons, far more than normal trains, which ensures safety, he said.
> 
> The high compressive load means that in a head-on collision with an 80-ton truck at a speed of 36 km/h, the train’s main body will not be destroyed, and this ensures passengers’ safety, said Zhao Yao, a project manager of the company._
> 
> Cao Yafei, vice-presidente de negócios internacionais da Changchun Railway Vehicles (CNR), disse que o uso dos TUEs fabricados na china durante a copa, vai consolidar ainda mais o posicionamento da empresa no mercado e melhorar a imagem dos produtos 'made-in-China'.
> 
> "O setor ferroviário no Brasil é promissor, com um padrão de negócios muito normal[?]. Os negócios no país estão fluentes, ajudando a abrir portas em outros mercados na América do Sul", disse Cao.
> 
> _Cao Yafei, deputy director of the overseas business department of Changchun Railway Vehicles, said that using China-produced EMU trains during the World Cup will further consolidate the company’s market position in Brazil and enhance the image of Made-in-China products.
> 
> "The market of railway vehicles in Brazil is promising, with a very standard business environment. Business in the country is also influential, helping open doors in other markets in South America," she said._


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^

Some pictures:



hanryabreu said:


> *Algumas fotos publicadas no ChinaNews do 3000 fase 2.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba Metro* - Line 1 tender to be announced shortly and line to start construction 'this July' 



TEBC said:


> 25/04/2014 12h45 - Atualizado em 25/04/2014 12h45
> Licitação para metrô de Curitiba será intermediada pela BM&F Bovespa
> A previsão é de que as obras, que vão durar 5 anos, comecem em julho.
> Linha Azul vai ligar a Cidade Industrial de Curitiba (CIC) ao bairro Cabral.
> Do G1 PR
> 
> 
> 4 comentários
> Metrô irá da CIC ao Santa Cândida nas duas etapas (Foto: Divulgação/ Prefeitura de Curitiba)
> Metrô irá da CIC ao Santa Cândida nas duas etapas
> (Foto: Divulgação/ Prefeitura de Curitiba)
> A Prefeitura de Curitiba anunciou nesta sexta-feira (25) que a BM&F Bovespa vai operacionalizar a licitação da primeira linha do metrô da cidade. A previsão é de que o edital seja lançado ainda neste semestre, e que os trabalhos comecem em julho. A obra deve durar cinco anos. De acordo com o Executivo municipal, inserir a BM&F Bovespa neste processo visa dar a máxima transparência à contratação da empresa, que terá o direito de exploração do modal por 35 anos. A primeira função da instituição será a análise técnica da minuta do edital – o que deve durar dez dias. Feito isso, o edital é enviado para homologação pela Comissão de Gerenciamento do Programa Municipal de Parcerias Público-Privadas (CGPP) e, se aprovado, está pronto para ser lançado. Segundo o poder público, os detalhes do contrato entre a BM&F Bovespa e a prefeitura ainda estão sendo definidos.
> 
> A chamada Linha Azul do metrô de Curitiba deverá ter 17,3 quilômetros de extensão, ligando a Cidade Industrial de Curitiba (CIC) ao Cabral, no eixo Sul-Norte da cidade. Posteriormente, há a intenção de estender o trajeto até o bairro Santa Cândida. O projeto prevê que o tempo médio de trajeto entre a CIC e o Centro seja de 14 minutos, e de mais 14 minutos de Centro até o Cabral. Do total do percurso, 2,2 quilômetros devem ser elevados. Os trens do metrô devem ser automatizados e movidos à energia elétrica, sem a presença de motoristas. Segundo a prefeitura, o modelo permitirá uma maior frequência dos trens, diminuindo o tempo da viagem. Por medida de segurança, o acesso dos passageiros aos trens só será aberto, por uma porta automática, quando o trem estiver já parado sobre o trilho das estações.
> saiba mais
> Prefeitura de Curitiba prevê início das obras do metrô para julho de 2014
> Câmara de Curitiba analisa texto que permite regras próprias para metrô
> Consulta pública do metrô de Curitiba tem 5,9 mil acessos e 65 sugestões
> Primeira fase do metrô de Curitiba será estendida até terminal do Cabral
> Conforme a minuta, o principal critério de seleção na primeira etapa da licitação será o menor preço da tarifa técnica, que não poderá exceder R$ 2,45. Após a esta fase, o menor preço ofertado pelos participantes será aberto às demais empresas, que podem fazer contrapropostas, em um processo de “leilão reverso”. A vencedora deverá, ainda, apresentar documentação que comprove a capacidade de executar o serviço e o valor fixo da contraprestação paga pelo Poder Público.
> Pelos estudos apresentados, a arrecadação da empresa vencedora deve ocorrer através de três fontes – o total tarifário máximo, que em 30 anos deve chegar a R$ 12,22 bilhões; as receitas acessórias, que não deverão exceder 5% do total (acima disso, elas passam a ser divididas com o Poder Público); e as contraprestações que devem ser pagas pela prefeitura mensalmente – chegando a R$ 930 milhões durante o período do contrato. Já os custos operacionais no período da concessão devem ficar em R$ 5,743 bilhões.
> Assim que a licitação for aberta, as empresas interessadas - sejam elas nacionais ou internacionais - terão 45 dias para apresentar as propostas. A entrega das propostas e o leilão, que definirá a vencedora, ocorrerão nas dependências da BM&F Bovespa, em São Paulo. A instituição prestará ainda, segundo a Prefeitura de Curitiba, assessoria na fase de habilitação das empresas concorrentes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/pr/parana/notic...itiba-sera-intermediada-pela-bmf-bovespa.html


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - good future extension map from local newspaper


----------



## mopc

Link to Sao Paulo Line 4, 5 and 15 plants and others

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113504046&postcount=29243


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro *- map of full network when lines 1 and 2 complete


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - to open on June 10, 2014, little over one month from now.



Bolifilho said:


> Segundo Fábio Mota, secretário de Urbanismo e Transporte da prefeitura de Salvador, o metrô será gratuito durante o período da Copa. "Para inaugurar o nosso novo meio de transporte em Salvador, o metrô será gratuito durante os jogos na cidade. Mas o cadastro deve ser feito pelo site da Transalvador com antecedência e apenas por grupos fechados", afirmou. Apenas poderão usar o metrô nos dias de jogos os grupos fechados que se cadastrarem no site da Transalvador em direção à Arena - os interessados poderão fazer o cadastro a partir da próxima segunda-feira (12).
> 
> O assunto foi discutido em reunião na tarde desta quarta-feira (7), em um hotel em Ondina, também com a participação de Isaac Edington, secretário da Ecopa e Fabrizzio Muller, superintendente da Transalvador. Eles discutiram sobre ações e planejamentos de mobilidade durante a Copa do Mundo. Os jogos em Salvador, acontece nos dias 13 de junho, 16 de junho, 20 de junho, e 25 de junho.
> O metrô, cujas obras iniciaram em 1997, deve entrar em funcionamento a partir do dia 10 de junho. Pelo menos é o que promete o governo do estado no plano de mobilidade urbana da Copa do Mundo, que será realizada a partir do dia 12 de junho. O equipamento será utilizado para transportar torcedores que estejam portando ingressos dos jogos do Mundial Arena Fonte Nova, palco das partidas do mundial em Salvador. Mas o transporte também ficará à disposição do público em geral nos dias que não acontecerem jogos na capital, mas em horários específicos.
> 
> A previsão é de que o metrô comece a funcionar em operação assistida, com linha expressa saindo da estação Acesso Norte, nas proximidades da Rótula do Abacaxi, chegando à estação do Campo da Pólvora, em Nazaré, em horários específicos. Nos dias de jogos em Salvador, apenas torcedores que estiverem com ingressos para o jogos do mundial e cadastrados, além de ônibus e vans credenciadas, poderão ter acesso às regiões das estações de metrô quando ele estiver em funcionamento, já que a rota do transporte fica dentro do perímetro da Fifa.


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Aerotrem* - air-propelled people mover entered commercial operations on May 7, 2014 , connecting a metro station to the airport



Pedrocn said:


> Sistema, que opera com dois veículos, um com capacidade para 300 passageiros e o outro para 150, exigiu investimentos de R$ 37 milhões.
> Fonte: Portal G1
> 07/05/2014 06h20 - Atualizado em 07/05/2014 14h13
> 
> Sonho antigo dos moradores de Porto Alegre, o Aeromóvel iniciou a atividade comercial a partir desta quarta-feira, 7 de maio. O projeto idealizado ficou parado por mais de 30 anos e foi retomado em 2012 com investimentos do governo federal entrando na lista de obras para a Copa do Mundo. Os testes iniciaram em agosto do ano passado, e os passageiros puderam usar o serviço gratuitamente. A operação comercial cobra R$ 1,70 por viagem, sendo que os usuários do Trensurb pagam apenas uma passagem para os dois modais.
> 
> As operações do Aeromóvel vão das 5h às 23h20, seguindo o mesmo horário do Trensurb, com intervalos de 10 minutos entre cada viagem nos dias úteis. Nos sábados, as viagens acontecem com intervalos de 10 e 15 minutos, já aos domingos e feriados todas as viagens ocorrerão com intervalos de 15 minutos. Durante os testes, no horário pleno de funcionamento foram atendidos três mil passageiros por dia. A perspectiva da Trensurb é de que sete mil passageiros utilizem o serviço diariamente. Dois veículos fazem o transporte alternadamente, um com capacidade para 300 passageiros e o outro para 150. Para tirar o projeto do papel, foram necesários investimentos na casa de R$ 37 milhões.
> 
> Fonte: http://g1.globo.com/rs/rio-grande-d...ia-operacao-comercial-nesta-quarta-feira.html


----------



## skyscraperbarra

New Airport Terminal in São Paulo

Terminal 3 is bigger than the other 3 terminals together, and is the biggest of Brazil












JP Cabo said:


> Conheça o T3 do Aeroporto de Guarulhos (SP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antonio Miguel Marques, presidente do GRU Airport, fala à imprensa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posições check-in somam 108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acesso à área de embarque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saguão com pé direito alto e luz natural, tendência em aeroportos mundiais
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outro ângulo do saguão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outro ângulo das posições de check-in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antes de passar no raio-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fila para a Polícia Federal - Controle de Passaporte ao embarcar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starbucks, Gap, Coach e Victoria Secrets entre as novas lojas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funcionários preparando as lojas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sábado ainda havia operários dando os últimos retoques e aviões fazendo testes de embarque e desembarque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esteiras rolantes dentro da área de embarque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista do terminal a partir de uma das salas de embarque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Último treinamento antes de receber o público
> 
> Fonte:http://www.panrotas.com.br/album-de...o-t3-do-aeroporto-de-guarulhos-sp_100330.html


----------



## mopc

^^ Great, but this is not Brazilian urban transportation, this general infrastructure, aviation news and World Cup news. Please let us keep this thread focused!


----------



## dimlys1994

In Porto Alegre, new metro extension between Santo Afonso and Novo Hamburgo is opened, map from urbanrail.net:


----------



## jlingoa

When is the official opening of GRU Terminal 3??!!??


----------



## skyscraperbarra

2 days ago....

It´s already open!


----------



## Woonsocket54

It's a big month in Porto Alegre with the aforementioned opening of the Aeromovel airtrain and the metro extension to Novo Hamburgo. Porto Alegre's metro operator Trensurb has loads of pictures on its flickr account of the new infrastructure and the festivities related to this month's openings. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/trensurb/with/13308150303


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba metro* - line construction diagram revealed



EduPR said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 tunneling causes sidewalks to sink in Ipanema, construction is halted until everything is verified.



viniciusmlimarj said:


> Do blog "Metro do Rio (não oficial)"
> 
> *Como o Tatuzão se Enfiou num Buraco de Toupeira*
> 
> O blog tem denunciado através do Facebook, faz algum tempo, que o tatuzão do metrô parou. Os seguidores do blog carinhosamente apelidaram o tatuzão de toupeira. Já que a imprensa tradicional não faz e a assessoria de imprensa do consórcio construtor é muda, decidimos investigar o que está acontecendo.
> 
> Após conversas com diversas pessoas envolvidas na obra e engenheiros que a acompanham, que vão ficar anônimos aqui, o blog teve contato com o geólogo Newton Carvalho, que é voluntário do Projeto de Segurança de Ipanema (PSI), no apoio técnico contra a destruição da Praça Nossa Senhora da Paz; e que também tem Projeto de Doutorado sobre a Linha 4 licitada em 1998, com apoio da líder do Consórcio Rio Barra, na época Construtora Queiroz Galvão; e ainda é autor de Projeto Conceitual Avançado sobre a Linha 4, totalmente pela rocha, desde o Centro até Realengo, passando por Zona Sul, Barra da Tijuca e Jacarepaguá, devidamente registrado no CREA-RJ, como Direito Autoral.
> 
> De acordo com as diversas pessoas, os engenheiros e o geólogo Newton Carvalho, apesar de ganhar o apelido de toupeira, o tatuzão comprado pelo Governo do Rio de Janeiro é muito bom. É o maior e mais moderno do país e custou R$ 100 milhões. O problema é que o tatuzão está fazendo uma obra de toupeira.
> 
> Em meados de Fevereiro saiu a última informação oficial da escavação do tatuzão. Nela, o Consórcio Rio Barra informava que ele havia escavado 221 metros após 54 dias de trabalho. Ou seja, em vez dos 18 metros diários, ele estava escavando cerca de apenas 4 metros diários. Neste ponto, ele ainda estava dentro de rocha.
> 
> Como o consórcio não divulgou fotos e parou de divulgar o andamento da escavação, o blog começou a questionar a obra. A primeira desculpa para o blog foi que o tatuzão estava saindo da rocha e entrando na areia e por isso, toda a frente do equipamento precisaria ser trocada, pois a lâmina de corte é diferente para cada tipo de material a ser perfurado. Para tal procedimento, uma vala seria aberta na Rua Barão da Torre. No Leblon vão fazer o mesmo procedimento, no momento que ele sair da areia e voltar para a rocha. No entanto, a troca da lâmina de corte não foi feita em Ipanema.
> 
> Se isso não foi feito em Ipanema, o que aconteceu então?
> O projeto original de escavação previa que o túnel da Linha 4 teria uma profundidade de 40 metros. Em cima da hora, o projeto foi alterado para uma profundidade de apenas 12 metros, um fator bastante complicador. Explica-se: Foi encomendado na Alemanha um Tatuzão especial que é pressurizado, permite a troca da frente de solo para rocha e lança o revestimento de concreto (aduelas), entre outras coisas. Assim, ao entrar no solo arenoso e saturado de água, com bolsões de argila mole, teria que dar uma pressão na frente de escavação, para manter estável o lençol freático, não permitindo qualquer tipo de recalque no solo. Em maiores profundidades e sem a presença de bolsões de argila, fica bem possível controlar mas quando ele está muito próximo da superfície do terreno natural, como agora a 12 metros de profundidade (equivalente a um diâmetro do próprio tatuzão), esse controle fica mais problemático, pois ele ainda está na presença de bolsões de argila, podendo ocorrer em vez de recalque até mesmo "explosões do solo". Por isso fizeram injeções de jet grounding (colunas de concreto) na Barão da Torre e agora na Visconde de Pirajá, com a desculpa de reforço do solo.
> 
> Em resumo: para evitar que os prédios fossem “sugados” para dentro do buraco do tatuzão, tiveram que concretar os túneis por onde o tatuzão vai passar. Não foi preciso trocar a parte da frente do tatuzão, pois ele não está escavando areia; ao que parece, ele está escavando concreto.
> 
> Um detalhe interessante é que a Estação General Osório, inaugurada em 2010, tem uma profundidade de 19 metros. A segunda Estação General Osório, que está em construção, fica numa profundidade de apenas 12 metros.
> 
> Algumas questões ainda não explicadas, são levantadas pelo blog:
> 1) Se estão abrindo buracos em Ipanema para concretar o túnel do tatuzão, não seria mais fácil e prático abandonar o tatuzão e construir o túnel pelo método Cut and Cover? O Jet Grounding terá que ser feito até a Gávea?
> 
> 2) O Tatuzão começou a escavação com cerca de 6 meses de atraso. Em vez dos 18 metros diários, escavou apenas 4 e parou de trabalhar há pelo menos 5 semanas. Como fica o cronograma para a entrega da obra?
> 
> 3) Quem bateu o martelo alterando a profundidade do projeto de 40 para 12 metros? O blog recebeu algumas denúncias: uma dizia que o Governo do Estado não queria que a população andasse muito dentro das estações para evitar reclamações. Outra diz que foram estudos de demanda da Fundação Getúlio Vargas. Fato é que novos estudos foram feitos na mudança de 40 para 12 metros. Talvez tais estudos foram incompletos, imprecisos ou imprudentes. Não tivemos acesso a eles.
> 
> 4) Há riscos dos prédios desabarem em Ipanema? Por que o Consórcio Rio Barra tem monitorado os prédios em Ipanema e os técnicos visitam os diversos prédios constantemente?
> 
> Nota de Correção:
> Após a publicação do texto, recebemos diversos emails de pessoas ligadas à obra informando que a nova Estação General Osório está nove metros abaixo da atual Estação General Osório. Ou seja, ela está há 28 metros de profundidade. No entanto, o túnel que sai dela está em aclive até ficar a apenas 12 metros da superfície.
> 
> http://metrodorio.blogspot.com.br/2014/05/como-o-tatuzao-se-enfiou-num-buraco-de.html


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte Metro (Metrominas)* - news on Line 3



Reinaldo MG said:


> *Governador fala sobre projeto da linha 3 do Metrô*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Governo de Minas Gerais
> **Publicado em 16/05/2014*
> O projeto será analisado pela Caixa e pelo Ministério das Cidades e, caso aprovado, um termo de compromisso pode ser assinado ainda este ano para transferência de R$ 2,6 bilhões, verba estimada para a obra. A Linha 3 do metrô de Belo Horizonte, cujo projeto foi entregue pelo governo de Minas à Caixa Econômica Federal, terá um trajeto de 4,5 quilômetros em dois níveis e com quatro estações entre a Estação da Lagoinha e a Savassi.





Reinaldo MG said:


> *Linha Lagoinha-Savassi atenderá 225 mil passageiros por dia*
> 
> 
> *Portal Uai/EM.COM.BR*
> Pedro Ferreira
> Publicação: 17/05/2014
> 
> *Leia:*
> http://www.em.com.br/app/noticia/po...si-atendera-225-mil-passageiros-por-dia.shtml


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

dimlys1994 said:


> In Porto Alegre, new metro extension between Santo Afonso and Novo Hamburgo is opened, map from urbanrail.net:


That's great news. Novo Hamburgo is the largest city (245,000 inh.) in Porto Alegre metro area without suburbian characteristics. It's just a regular mid-sized that happens to be close to Porto Alegre.

I hope that boosts Novo Hamburgo's economy and demographics, both struggling lately.


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail *- first section to be inaugurated by December 2014



Ramos said:


> *TCE-MT diz que trecho prioritário do VLT não deve ficar pronto este mês
> *
> _Governo previa entregar o trecho do modal entre o aeroporto e o Porto.
> Instalação dos trilhos deverá ficar para depois da Copa, diz relatório._
> _Carolina Holland
> Do G1 MT 17/05/2014 16h58 - Atualizado em 17/05/2014 17h05_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _VLT é a intervenção urbana mais cara da história de MT (Foto: Mayke Toscano/Secom-MT)_
> 
> O trecho do VLT (Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos) entre o Aeroporto Marechal Rondon, em Várzea Grande, na região metropolitana, e o Porto, em Cuiabá, não deverá ficar pronto até o final do mês de maio, ou seja, a menos de 15 dias antes do início da Copa do Mundo de 2014. Depois de admitir que o metrô de superfície movido a energia elétrica não seria entregue à população até o Mundial, o estado chegou a afirmar que a prioridade era concluir, pelo menos, essa extensão do modal de transporte até o começo do torneio, daqui a 26 dias.
> 
> O risco de que a expectativa do governo não será cumprida até o dia 31 de maio foi constatado por meio do relatório de obras da Copa feito pelo Tribunal de Contas do estado (TCE-MT) e apresentado na sexta-feira (16). O documento conclui que a meta não deverá ser totalmente 'compromissada', incluindo a conclusão da via permanente do VLT e as duas pistas de rolamento, 'conforme compromisso assumido pelo Governo do Estado'. A Secopa afirmou, por meio da assessoria de imprensa, que não vai se manifestar a respeito do relatório.
> 
> O levantamento afirma ainda que a instalação dos trilhos poderá ficar para depois da Copa do Mundo, mas sem prejudicar a realização do evento esportivo e a nem a operacionalização do VLT, cujo modelo ainda precisa ser definido pelo governo de Mato Grosso.
> 
> Obras mais cara do pacote visando à Copa do Mundo deste ano, o VLT tem custo estimado de R$ 1,4 bilhão. A implantação começou em junho de 2012 e o prazo contratual de entrega era de março de 2014.
> O projeto prevê dois trechos. A linha 1 ligaria o aeroporto ao bairro CPA, em Cuiabá, com 22 estações espalhadas por 15 quilômetros. E a linha 2, com 11 estações, deveria ligar a região do Coxipó e o centro da capital, com 7 quilômetros de extensão. Conforme as projeções do governo do estado, o modal deveria ajudar a diminuir o número de veículos particulares em circulação em até 12%.
> 
> A nova previsão é que a obra seja entregue até dezembro de 2014. A primeira das 33 estações de embarque e desembarque, deve ficar pronta até junho deste ano, localizada em frente ao aeroporto. O espaço deverá ser 65 metros de comprimento por 19 metros de largura, e terá bilheteria, catraca, sanitários, lixeiras, assentos e piso tátil para locomoção de cegos.
> http://g1.globo.com/mato-grosso/not...io-do-vlt-nao-deve-ficar-pronto-este-mes.html


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Lots of good progress. How many lines is Salvador planning to build long-term? It probably needs at least 5 to meet the demands of a 3-4 million person metro.


----------



## mopc

Only two lines are officially planned. One is about to open, and then be extended. The second line is in the oven. Some people speak of a third line, but if that ever comes, it will be many many years from now. An extensive BRT system is being implemented.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 to resume excavations in 1 or 2 months. Watch video on the incident.



Marcos Villela said:


> Tem um vídeo tb na matéria.
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Metrô de Ipanema: escavações com o Tatuzão devem ser retomadas entre 45 e 60 dias*
> Cratera foi provocada por problema em rocha, fraturada pelo equipamento
> Laudo sobre o afundamento de calçadas na Barão da Torre foi divulgado nesta terça-feira
> 
> RIO - Engenheiro do Consórcio Linha 4 Sul, responsável pelas obras do metrô de Ipanema, Aluísio Coutinho disse, nesta terça-feira, que o equipamento conhecido como Tatuzão deve voltar a operar nas escavações em 45 ou 60 dias. O anúncio foi feito durante coletiva com representantes do governo estadual e do consórcio, no Palácio Guanabara, para divulgar o laudo com as causas do afundamento das calçadas da Rua Barão da Torre, na madrugada do último dia 11.
> 
> Segundo o consórcio, o resultado das análises do assentamento de solo demonstra que o problema foi causado por um comportamento anormal e pontual na face de uma rocha fraturada durante a escavação do túnel do metrô no subsolo da via. Essa rocha se desprendeu e afetou pequenos blocos vizinhos, ocasionando a descompactação do terreno. Desse modo, o processo evoluiu até a região de solo arenoso, e repetidamente até chegar à superfície.
> 
> Participaram do encontro o secretário da Casa Civil, Leonardo Espíndola, o engenheiro Aluísio Coutinho, do consórcio da Linha, e o engenheiro da CJC Engenharia, Carlos Campanha.
> 
> Segundo Aluísio Coutinho, a obra vem sendo estudada desde 2010 por técnicos brasileiros e estrangeiros. Ele ressalta que há consultores só para os túneis. Segundo Aluísio, a obra foi amplamente estudada. O engenheiro destacou que na escolha da mitologia de escavação optou-se pelo Tatuzão por ser mais seguro e apropriado ao solo, e ao fato de a área ser densamente povoada.
> 
> — O Tatuzão causa menos efeitos na superfície. É uma metodologia consagrada.
> 
> Durante a escavação, na área de transição, onde há rocha e areia, um bloco de rocha caiu dentro da câmara de escavação do Tatuzão, e outros blocos também se soltaram causando uma desestabilização.
> 
> Segundo Aluísio, a probabilidade de o problema se repetir é pequena.
> 
> — Foi uma coisa anômala e pontual. As fissuras foram estéticas. Não há riscos — disse.
> 
> O engenheiro do consórcio explicou que o acidente ocorreu num trecho que há escavação numa área de transição entre a areia e a rocha. Aluísio Coutinho diz que a operação da máquina em trecho de rocha pode causar alguma vibração, mas ela não traz danos. Ele afirmou que o Tatuzão já escavou 400 metros, dos quais, seis no trecho em transição. E ainda faltam escavar 20 metros num trecho com solo em área de transição.
> 
> O consórcio afirmou que assim que foi constatado o primeiro desnível na superfície, a área foi isolada, a escavação suspensa e verificou-se que não havia nenhum risco para as fundações dos edifícios do entorno, pois tratava-se de um evento localizado. Com a área isolada, os serviços de água e gás foram interrompidos e as cavidades, preenchidas com concreto.
> 
> Em uma obra deste porte, os imóveis do entorno das escavações dos túneis e estações são monitorados permanentemente. Os prédios recebem instrumentos (pinos de recalque e clinômetros) que possibilitam o acompanhamento de como as edificações se comportam antes e durante as obras. Todas as medições desta instrumentação estão dentro dos limites esperados, sem risco para as edificações.
> 
> Os estudos de sondagens, investigações geológicas e ensaios de caracterização do subsolo que precederam a obra mostraram que o Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM), o 'Tatuzão', é o equipamento mais adequado e seguro para executar este tipo de obra na Zona Sul do Rio de Janeiro. Por este motivo, foi o método adotado e será mantido.
> 
> Os estudos identificaram também a necessidade de fazer um tratamento prévio de solo na região da Rua Barão da Torre, por ser um trecho de desemboque na transição da rocha para a areia, com rochas fragmentadas e água - característica que não se repete nestas configurações ao longo do traçado do túnel. Por isso, o Consórcio Linha 4 Sul, responsável pelas obras da Linha 4 do Metrô entre Ipanema e Gávea, injetou calda de cimento no subsolo antes de iniciar as escavações, para minimizar a diferença entre as características de materiais encontrados no terreno. Este procedimento contribuiu para que o incidente tenha sido localizado, como mostra o resultado da análise do assentamento de solo na Barão da Torre.
> 
> Para retomar a obra de construção do túnel entre Ipanema e Gávea, o consórcio vai iniciar nos próximos dias serviços que devolvam a coesão ao terreno. Serão feitas injeções de cimento no solo, além de adotadas outras medidas no processo de escavação para evitar novos incidentes, com o uso de polímero de alta densidade aliado a material selante.
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/metro-d...madas-entre-45-60-dias-12541336#ixzz32HQMQdfU
> © 1996 - 2014. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.





skyscraperbarra said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - first vehicle arrives in port. It is a seven-module Vossloh Tramlink, one of the two vehicles that will be imported from Europe, the remaning 20 vehicles will be manufactured at a Brazilian plant. The light rail is expected to be operational by 2015.



cintra2 said:


> fotos do G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foto da tribuna


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - pic


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - new trajectory chosen for Phase II section to the city center.



cintra2 said:


> Conselheiro Nébias – Valongo
> Segundo trecho do VLT tem novo traçado para preservar vias
> Leonardo Costas
> Enquanto ocorrem as obras do primeiro trecho do Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos (VLT), Terminal Barreiros – Porto, o traçado da segunda parte (Conselheiro Nébias – Valongo) está concluído. Inicialmente previsto para circular nas duas pistas da Avenida Conselheiro Nébias, a composição utilizará outras vias, tanto em direção ao Centro, quanto no sentido oposto.
> No novo trajeto, o trem sai da Avenida Francisco Glicério, entra na Rua Campos Melo e continua até virar à esquerda na Rua João Pessoa.
> 
> Depois, seguirá até a Rua São Bento e iniciará o retorno, passando pelas ruas Amador Bueno, Constituição, Luís de Camões e três quadras da Avenida Conselheiro Nébias, até acessar novamente a Avenida Francisco Glicério, para, posteriormente, continuar viagem até São Vicente. De acordo com a secretária adjunta de gabinete da Prefeitura de Santos, Débora Blanco, a mudança era necessária para preservar uma das mais importantes vias da Cidade.
> 
> “A Conselheiro Nébias é uma avenida consagrada com prestação de serviços na área de educação, saúde e preserva pontos residenciais. No primeiro projeto conceitual, ela ficaria com uma faixa do VLT e outra para o fluxo. Se ampliássemos o tamanho da caixa de rolamento, teríamos desapropriação nas duas bordas”, comenta.
> 
> Tanto Executivo santista quantoa Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos (EMTU/SP), segundo ela, estão convencidos de que encontraram o melhor trajeto. “Com isso, haverá revitalização de áreas importantes, como a do Mercado Municipal, e de vias que precisariam de melhorias”.
> 
> DETALHES
> 
> Se o traçado está pronto, ainda faltam ser definidos alguns detalhes como, por exemplo, a exata localização das estações, pontos de desapropriação e das subestações de energia, que ainda dependem de entendimentos finais entre a EMTU/ SP e a Prefeitura de Santos.
> 
> O segundo trecho terá oito quilômetros e doze estações. Três delas devem ser construídas ao longo da Rua Campos Melo, que terá a calçada ampliada, uma faixa para o VLT e duas para o trânsito. Não será permitido estacionar. Ao ingressar na Rua João Pessoa, a composição circulará do lado esquerdo, junto à calçada e à ciclovia que estão emconstruçãutras três faixas serão destinadas para carros e motos. Ônibus não passarão mais pela via. “Conseguimos conservar a Rua General Câmara e manter o circuito do bonde sem grandes impactos”, complementa Blanco.
> 
> Na Rua São Bento, começa o percurso de volta. Depois, o trem passa por dentro da Praça dos Andradas e chega na Rua Amador Bueno, onde terão duas faixas, uma para rolamento e outra para o VLT. O mesmo formato será adotado na Rua Constituição. Na Rua Luís de Camões (próximo à sede da Capitania dos Portos de São Paulo), o equipamento vai para o canteiro central da Avenida Conselheiro Nébias.
> 
> fonte A tribuna http://www.atribuna.com.br/cidades/...tem-novo-traçado-para-preservar-vias-1.381658


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail Tram* - system approaches first tests, inauguration may still be this year


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - a couple of pics from Sao Cristovão station




openbve said:


> Algumas fotos que tirei essa semana em São Cristóvão.
> 
> CNR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alstom




And Maracanã World Cup Stadium station 



Davidsr377 said:


> Fotos feitas no último sábado, tosqueiras que vi em MRC, quase tive uma hemorragia ocular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torniquetes adesivados, estão por toda a parte..
> 
> 
> Mapa do entorno em um canto ao lado da bilheteria, já pronto para ser colocado ao término das obras da Multimodal Maracanã.
> 
> Detalhe para o acesso B sinalizado como acesso Supervia.
> 
> Queria conhecer o cara que projetou essas placas, só tô vendo bizarrice na fixação delas, insistem em fixação rígida e elas acabam ficando tortas e caídas, tendo que posteriormente serem sustentadas por fios de nylon..
> 
> 
> Era só fixar no teto como fizeram em Botafogo..


----------



## carl_Alm

^^ Seriously?!?! hno:


----------



## skyscraperbarra

:yes:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro - General *- updated map with new TransCarioca BRT included


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Cable cars are missing


----------



## mopc

No the Bonsucesso-Palmeiras Aerial Tramway (Teleférico do Alemão) is represented in black


----------



## dimlys1994

^^And what about Sugarloaf Mountain cable car?


----------



## mopc

That's not public transportation at all - the Sugar Loaf aerial tramway and the Corcovado-Jesus rack and pinion railroad are expensive touristic attractions. 

The only tramways that Rio has is Santa Teresa tramway, and it is shut down, due to reopen in a few months. Later, before the Olympics, the Downtown Tram will open as well.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Thanks for information


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - system will be official inaugurated the day after tomorrow, Wednesday, June 11, 2014, one day before the World Cup opens in Sao Paulo. For World Cup game days in the city, the system will operate exclusively for fans going to and coming from the stadium, opening five hours before the games and shutting down three hours later. During the rest of June, the system will be open between noon and 4 pm. Limited hours will be practiced until September. 



tonyssa said:


> *Dilma e Wagner inauguram metrô de Salvador nesta quarta-feira​*
> *Em seguida, as autoridades vão inaugurar o Instituto Senai de Inovação em Logística, em Itapuã*
> 
> 
> A presidente Dilma Rousseff e o governador Jaques Wagner vão inaugurar oficialmente o metrô de Salvador nesta quarta-feira (9). Os dois vão fazer o percurso de 7,3 quilômetros entre as estações Acesso Norte e Campo da Pólvora. Em seguida, as autoridades vão inaugurar o Instituto Senai de Inovação em Logística, no bairro de Itapuã.
> 
> Os quatro trens funcionarão de segunda a sexta-feira em horário especial até 14 de setembro. Em junho, a população poderá utilizar o sistema das 12h às 16h. Durante o mês de julho, o metrô vai funcionar das 10h às 16h. Já em agosto e setembro, o sistema começa a operar mais cedo: às 9h e 8h, consecutivamente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nos dias de jogos da Copa do Mundo na capital baiana, o serviço será exclusivo para os torcedores que vão assistir as partidas na Fonte Nova. O horário também será especial. "O metrô vai começar a operação cinco horas antes e termina 3h após a conclusão dos jogos para as pessoas que foram cadastradas e pegaram a pulseirinha", explica o presidente da CCR.
> 
> De acordo com Hamilton Andrade, gerente de Operações da CCR, a expectativa é de que 500 passageiros sejam transportados em cada trem, totalizando 1.800 pessoas por hora. Depois deste período de jogos, o metrô tornará a receber até mil passageiros.
> 
> epper:epper:epper:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca pics


International Airport station, a few days ago











TransCarioca viaduct under construction, two months ago


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro* - West Line light rail vehicle


----------



## lgot

Belo Horizonte´s BRT and other interventions on transportation



Reinaldo MG said:


> *Segundo a Prefeitura de BH, 96% das obras para a Copa estão concluídas*
> 
> *BRT Move Área Central -* 100% concluído
> *BRT Move Corredor Cristiano Machado -* 100% concluído
> *BRT Move Corredor Antônio Carlos - *100% concluído
> *Estação São Gabriel - *Em fase final de conclusão
> *Estação Pampulha - *Em fase final de conclusão
> *Corredor Pedro II - *100% concluído
> *Complexo Via 210 - *100% concluído
> *Corredor Pedro I - *Em fase final de conclusão
> *Complexo Vilarinho (Estações Venda Nova e Vilarinho) - *Em fase final de conclusão
> *Boulevard Arrudas - *100% concluído
> 
> *Fonte:*
> Hoje em Dia
> 09/06/2014
> 
> *Leia:* http://www.hojeemdia.com.br/esporte...s-obras-para-a-copa-est-o-concluidas-1.246811
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> * Publicado em 09/06/2014
> 
> 
> ^^ Contra fatos não há argumentos para desespero da torcida contrária...:cheers:


----------



## mopc

*Recife Light Rail* - pics


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - opens tomorrow




















source - Oficial Picture Page of the Salvador Metro/ CCR


----------



## mopc

*Curitiba Metro* - City government initiates tender process for the city's first metro line.












Luiz F Curitiba said:


> Prefeitura de Curitiba publica edital de licitação do metrô
> 10/06/2014 19:16:00
> 
> O Município de Curitiba abriu nesta terça-feira (10) o processo de licitação da primeira linha do metrô da cidade. O aviso da licitação foi publicado em jornais de circulação local e nacional e o edital está disponível no endereço www.curitiba.pr.gov.br/metro. A licitação internacional, na modalidade concessão patrocinada, definirá a empresa ou consórcio que irá implantar a infraestrutura do metrô e operar o serviço, em contrato com vigência de 35 anos. As empresas interessadas deverão entregar os envelopes com a documentação e as garantias de execução no dia 11 de agosto, entre 9 horas e meio-dia, na sede da BM&F Bovespa, em São Paulo.
> 
> O trecho objeto da licitação terá 17,6 quilômetros e 15 estações. O edital publicado nesta terça-feira inclui uma nova estação, a Santa Regina, que não constava na minuta original. O processo de licitação será conduzido com a participação da BM&F Bovespa, a fim de garantir total transparência e confiabilidade. Outra preocupação do Município foi assegurar mecanismos de controle do poder público sobre o andamento das obras e da operação do novo modal.
> 
> A primeira etapa da licitação, no dia 11, consistirá na entrega, pelas empresas ou consórcios interessados, dos envelopes contendo, separadamente, o credenciamento (incluindo, entre outros, documentos do representante legal e várias declarações); a garantia de proposta (caução, seguro-garantia ou fiança bancária, no valor de R$ 50 milhões); a proposta (que indica o valor da tarifa de remuneração pretendida, obedecendo ao teto de R$ 2,55, fixado no edital); e os documentos de habilitação jurídica, fiscal e trabalhista, técnica e econômico-financeira.
> 
> Leia a matéria completa clicando no link abaixo
> 
> http://www.curitiba.pr.gov.br/notic...ba-publica-edital-de-licitacao-do-metro/33242
> 
> ================================================================
> 
> ALELUIA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - the first 7.2 km and 4 stations (two of them underground) opened today, June 6, 2014, a few hours ago. 



tonyssa said:


> *Dilma chama metrô de "calça comprida"​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilma ao lado do governador Jaques Wagner na cabine do metrô​
> 
> "Metrô de calça comprida", assim foi chamado o equipamento pela presidente Dilma Rousseff nesta quarta-feira, 11, durante inauguração do Sistema Metroviário de Salvador. Em tom de brincadeira, a presidente se referiu ao jeito jocoso da população de chamar o metrô de calça curta, por conta da redução do trecho atendido pelo equipamento para 7,3 km entre Lapa e Retiro.
> 
> "Me disseram que tinha uma história que o metrô tinha 12 km e depois foi sendo reduzido. O povo é justo e chamava de metrô de calça curta. Mas estamos inaugurando aqui o metrô de calça comprida, porque a linha 1 vai ter continuidade. Nós já temos recurso inteiramente reservado para continuidade da linha 1", explicou Dilma, após fazer a viagem inaugural entre o Acesso Norte e o Campo da Pólvora ao lado do governador Jaques Wagner.
> 
> *De acordo com a presidente, o repasse de verba federal garante a extensão do metrô até Cajazeiras e também há previsão de construir a linha 2, ligando Bonocô até Lauro de Freitas. Essa etapa deve ficar pronta em abril de 2017. Dilma destacou a importância de entregar o metrô por etapas, permitindo que a população use os trechos que já estão prontos.*
> 
> A presidente aproveitou para criticar os governos anteriores ao PT. "Antes o governo investia pouco em mobilidade urbana, porque dizia que era problema dos estados e municípios. Então o governo federal lavava as mãos e não investia. Assim as obras não saiam. Hoje o recurso é dos bancos públicos federais, por achamos que o governo federal não tem obrigação legal, mas tem obrigação moral de investir em mobilidade urbana. Porque eu sou presidenta dos brasileiros, portanto de todos os soteropolitanos, de todos baianos. Não pode fingir que o governo federal é apenas Brasília".
> 
> *Eleição*
> 
> Dilma ainda aproveitou a cerimônia de inauguração para fazer palanque para o deputado federal Rui Costa, pré-candidato do PT ao governo estadual. "Quero agradecer em separado a Rui Costa, porque nessa questão do metrô e da mobilidade urbana, ele foi um dos grandes interlocutores com o governo federal. Muitas vezes só o número 1 (em referência a Jaques Wagner) recebe os louros. Mas nós (o PT) temos uma tradição desde o dia que o (então) presidente Lula disse que eu era a mãe do PAC. Você Jaques poderia colocar o Rui como pai do PAC na Bahia".
> 
> A presidente ainda ressaltou o papel do governador na conclusão do metrô depois de 14 anos de obras e elogiou a decisão do prefeito ACM Neto de transferir a responsabilidade pela obra para o Estado. Wagner também destacou a atitude de ACM Neto.






Denis Britto said:


> http://www.bahianoticias.com.br/not...or-faz-primeira-viagem-com-039-povao-039.html
> 
> *Metrô de Salvador faz primeira viagem com 'povão'*
> por Francis Juliano/ Juliana Almirante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois de receber autoridades em sua viagem inaugural, que contou a presença da presidente Dilma Rousseff, o metrô de Salvador fez o primeiro percurso aberto ao público às 13h20 desta quarta-feira (11). O Bahia Notícias embarcou junto com os passageiros que saíram da estação da Lapa com destino ao Acesso Norte. Antes da abertura, as pessoas aguardavam, em fila, o início das atividades no terminal. A viagem de 7,3 km/h foi realizada em 14 minutos e 36 segundos. O acesso ao metrô teve um atraso de mais de uma hora, já que o funcionamento estava previsto a partir das 12h. No mês de junho, o modal estará ativo até as 16h, com embarque gratuito. A cada mês seguinte, até o final da fase de testes, em setembro, o sistema começa a operar uma hora mais cedo. Já em dias de jogo, o acesso será limitado a torcedores com ingressos.






rodrigorc said:


> A melhor parte deste video está em 1:33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda partidarista do governo da Bahia


----------



## C.A.F.

mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro*
> And Maracanã World Cup Stadium station


I have to admit that I am a little bit astonished about the width of the staircase and the escalator - they are quite narrow - I wonder how that shall work with thousands of people, who want to leave or access the platform of the station at the same time...


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Probably they will close the side of that escalator so the public will use the escalator and the stair on the back as we can see on the picture but still it is a terrible update service. Besides this terrible escalator I liked the renovation of Maracanã Station.

Maybe until 2016 they will fix this, there are always hope...


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRT* - pics


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Trensurb* - new train spotted on elevated tracks over downtown Novo Hamburgo city. 



AcesHigh said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Latest news: São Paulo metro workers cancel new strike that they were planning for today, June 12, World Cup Opening in the city.*

http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/poder/...iarios-descartam-retorno-de-greve-em-sp.shtml















































*World fucking cup motherfuckas :rock: SAO PAULO - CAPITAL OF THE UNIVERSE TODAY fuckyeah :rock:*


----------



## dimlys1994

mopc said:


> *Salvador Metro* - the first 7.2 km and 4 stations (two of them underground) opened today, June 6, 2014, a few hours ago.


*mopc*, I'm sorry for interupting your football happiness, but you wrote wrong metro opening date in Salvador


----------



## mopc

True :lol:
BTW I hate football, it's not football happiness, it's Sao Paulo happiness :lol:


----------



## Woonsocket54

Is Porto Alegre Trensurb the one that has grills on the windows? If so, it's good they're getting new trains that don't resemble Mumbai suburban railway scheme.


----------



## mopc

That I recall, no trains in Brazil have "India-style" metal grills on the window.


----------



## mopc

*Moments*



Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> Melhores momentos de hoje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diário do Nordeste


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - On first day of trial operations, 4 thousand people use the system and most like it.



Will_NE said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Recife BRT* - first stretch entered activity this week






























carlos-PE said:


>





ValdirTrancaRua said:


> *BRT começa a operar com passageiros no Recife*
> 
> Duas estações, um terminal e seis veículos. Com estes números, entrou em operação o sistema BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) com passageiros, neste sábado (7), na Região Metropolitana do Recife (RMR). Após atrasos nos prazos previstos e obras ainda inacabadas, os veículos começaram a atender aos usuários em alguns pontos do Corredor Leste-Oeste, das 9h até as 16h. Gradativamente, outras estações serão incorporadas ao percurso dos ônibus denominados Via Livre.
> 
> O Portal LeiaJá testou a nova opção de transporte público na manhã deste sábado. Da Estação Derby, o veículo segue em direção ao Terminal Integrado de Camaragibe, parando apenas na Estação Forte do Arraial, localizada próxima ao Parque do Cordeiro, na Avenida Caxangá. A viagem teve duração de 47 minutos. No sentido reverso, de Camaragibe ao Derby, o percurso foi um pouco mais rápido, feito em apenas 35 minutos.
> 
> De acordo com o diretor de operações do Grande Recife Consórcio de Transporte, André Melibeu, nos finais de semana, a expectativa é de que as viagens durem uma média de 40 minutos. Para os dias de semana, nos horários de pico, o Consórcio trabalha com a média entre 50 e 60 minutos. “É um momento de treinamento para gente, para a população, porque é uma mudança completa do equipamento de transporte. A expectativa é que daqui a duas semanas 12 estações estejam em funcionamento normal”, garantiu Melibeu. O viaduto construído no bairro da Iputinga já está sendo utilizado pelos veículos.
> 
> O intervalo entre um veículo e outro é de 20 minutos. Nas estações, monitores apontarão o tempo de espera dos passageiros. Para utilizar o serviço apenas com o Vale Eletrônico Metropolitano (VEM) pode ser utilizado. Para quem não tiver o cartão e precisar adquiri-lo, um guichê será disponibilizado em cada estação para a venda, carga e recarga do VEM. Câmeras de segurança também foram instaladas nas estações no intuito de coibir ações criminosas.
> 
> Sobre a possibilidade de depredações, por exemplo, em dias de jogos na capital pernambucana, André Melibeu afirmou que a preocupação existe. “Sem dúvida, será um desafio. É preciso um controle maior e um reforço significativo na segurança”. Seguranças do Consórcio, nas estações, apenas durante a noite, segundo o diretor de operações.
> 
> População aprova – O sentimento da novidade deixou os usuários esperançosos com a melhora, de fato, no transporte público da região. A dona de casa Fátima Almeida, moradora de Camaragibe, soube do início das operações e levou três jovens vizinhos para “conhecer os novos ônibus e passear”. Na concepção da passageira, a população merece equipamentos de melhor qualidade. “Faz tempo que precisamos de um sistema assim. É uma maravilha, está mais do que aprovado”, disse Fátima.
> 
> O técnico Fábio Moura também se mostrou satisfeito com o BRT, mas faz ressalvas. “Quero ver em horário de pico. Não sei se esses intervalos de 20 minutos são suficientes. As estações vão ficar lotadas e já imagino a confusão de filas, a falta de segurança. Para funcionar, precisa de organização”, destacou. Opinião compartilhada pelo funcionário público Marcílio Flávio. Para ele, o uso exclusivo do VEM vai “facilitar muito, porque não precisa dar troco e aí agiliza o atendimento”.
> 
> http://www1.leiaja.com/noticias/2014/06/07/brt-comeca-operar-com-passageiros-no-recife/


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Metro is used exclusively for World Cup fans this Friday, transporting tourists and locals to watch Spain vs Netherlands in the city's arena. 



rodrigossa said:


> *Metrô funciona no transporte de torcedores para a Fonte Nova *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metrô fica disponível cinco horas antes e duas horas após os jogos na Arena Fonte Nova
> 
> O metrô de Salvador foi usado exclusivamento por torcedores que foram à Arena Fonte Nova assistir à partida entre Espanha x Holanda nesta sexta-feira, 13. Segundo informações da Secretaria de Comunicação Social do Estado da Bahia (Secom), o trajeto entre as estações Acesso Norte e Campo da Pólvora facilitou a chegada dos turistas ao estádio.
> 
> O transporte está disponível cinco horas antes e duas horas após as partidas para pessoas cadastradas no sistema de transporte e com ingressos para os jogos. O metrô para durante a partida e volta a circular depois, com saída do Campo da Pólvora até o destino final, no Acesso Norte.
> 
> De acordo com a Secom, as outras paradas ficam fechadas em dias de jogos, pela restrição de parte dos trilhos em áreas que foram bloqueadas pela Superintendência de Trânsito e Transporte de Salvador (Transalvador).
> 
> Nos dias em que não houver jogos do mundial em Salvador, o metrô fica disponível das 12h às 16h gratuitamente até setembro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://atarde.uol.com.br/bahia/salv...porte-de-torcedores-para-a-fonte-nova-1599015


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia Metro* - Metro to be expanded by 7.5km, 5 new stations, one of them in the North Wing.



david!bsb said:


> *Parceria entre GDF e União garantirá expansão do Metrô para Asa Norte*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Termo de compromisso prevê investimentos de R$ 700 milhões_
> BRASÍLIA (13/6/14) - O Metrô do Distrito Federal será expandido em 7,5 km e, além de receber cinco novas estações, terá o sistema modernizado. O anúncio foi feito pelo governador Agnelo Queiroz, nesta sexta-feira (13), ao assinar um termo de compromisso, com a Caixa Econômica Federal, para garantir os recursos para a execução da obra, que chegará à Asa Norte, além da criação do Expresso DF Oeste.
> 
> No Metrô, ao todo, serão investidos R$ 700 milhões, de acordo com informações da Casa Civil do GDF. Desse total, R$ 630 milhões virão do Orçamento Geral da União e outros R$ 70 milhões são do próprio Tesouro do DF.
> 
> "Esse termo de compromisso significa que é um documento que garante que a União passará os recursos para o DF. Essa parceria, então, só beneficia a população", destacou a coordenadora de Planejamento e Gestão da Casa Civil, Cristiane Battiston.
> 
> Das cinco novas estações, duas serão implantadas em Ceilândia, a mesma quantidade em Samambaia e uma na frente do Hospital Regional da Asa Norte (Hran), no Plano Piloto. Também está previsto em outro projeto, com recurso no valor de R$ 200 milhões do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC), a aquisição de novos trens, o que diminuirá o tempo de espera nas estações.
> 
> As licitações, conforme adiantou a coordenadora, deverão se iniciar ainda este ano e, ao fim deste procedimento burocrático, haverá a liberação do recurso pelo governo federal.
> 
> ÔNIBUS – No mesmo documento assinado por Agnelo, o Expresso DF Oeste, que chega a Taguatinga, também é contemplado. Serão destinados R$ 726 milhões para a obra, sendo que ela será feita em parte devido ao adensamento populacional da região.
> 
> A primeira dessas etapas, segundo a Casa Civil, já ocorreu com a construção do viaduto do fim da W3 Sul. A segunda, que é a criação do túnel que passará pelo centro de Taguatinga, ainda está em fase de licitação. As demais fases, que mexerão com a rotina da cidade, ainda estão em fase de projeto.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail* - Maracanã stadium rebuilt for the World Cup



openbve said:


> *Algumas fotos da estação Maracanã.*
> 
> *Totem em frente ao estádio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação vista da passarela*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Essa já na parte do Metrô*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Entrada do Metrô*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Campo de futebol hehe*


----------



## mopc

*Salvador* - public transportation these days in the city, new orange livery :lol:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca to open for longer hours, pictures



Luiz Henrique - RJ said:


> A Transcarioca vai ampliar seu horário e beneficiará mais usuários. A partir desta segunda-feira (16/6), o serviço parador Tanque - Alvorada do BRT Transcarioca passa a operar 24h. Também, no mesmo dia, amplia o serviço expresso Alvorada - Tanque, passando a funcionar das 5h às 23h.
> O serviço Galeão - Alvorada (Semi-direto) continua a operar das 5h às 23h, parando em quatro estações: Alvorada, Vicente de Carvalho, que integra com o metrô, Galeão - Tom Jobim 2 e Galeão - Tom Jobim 1.
> 
> Fonte:https://www.facebook.com/CidadeOlimpica?fref=nf





Luiz Henrique - RJ said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Aliás, as fotos do Cidade Olímpica estão bem bacanas.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

...

Maracanã Station - Subway and Suburban train



Davidsr377 said:


> Maracanã, já integrada como "Multimodal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferência Tarifária entre os mezaninos do Metrô e Supervia, nesta foto é o corredor para o mezanino da Supervia.
> 
> 
> Novas bilheterias, a direita é o corredor para o mezanino da Supervia.
> 
> 
> A presepada pra Copa..
> 
> 
> Resultado final da gambiarra da escada rolante montada sobre a escada fixa, ficou por isso mesmo.. só deram uma maquiada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passarela de integração entre as estações do Metrô e Supervia vista da plataforma sentido Pavuna.
> 
> 
> A parte tosca da obra, o cano passando por cima da via mal e porcamente..


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail Tram* - works proceed even if tram failed to open before the World Cup



paulo lima said:


> *“O que estão fazendo é terrorismo, todas as obras serão concluídas”, diz Silval*
> 
> Em uma manhã de ‘tour’ por algumas das principais obras de mobilidade urbana em Cuiabá e Várzea Grande, o governador Silval Barbosa (PMDB) assegurou que todas as intervenções que estão sendo realizadas em ambas as cidades serão devidamente concluídas, ainda que não seja até o final de seu mandato, que se encerra em dezembro deste ano.
> 
> “Estão fazendo terrorismo quando dizem que passada a Copa do Mundo ou com o fim do meu mandato as obras serão paralisadas e ficarão inacabadas. Isso é falta de informação”, pontuou o governador nesta véspera de abertura oficial da Copa do Mundo no Brasil.
> 
> Silval reiterou o discurso de que nem todas as obras foram concebidas para a Copa do Mundo, mas sim planejadas para fazer uma transformação na mobilidade da região metropolitana.
> 
> “As que não terminamos ainda, nós iremos terminar. Por mais que os atrasos existam, é um volume de obras muito grandes e construído em um período muito curto de tempo”, justificou o chefe do Executivo Estadual.
> 
> Ainda de acordo com o governador, mesmo que as obras fiquem para ser concluídas no próximo Governo, “ficará a obra, o projeto e o recurso garantido. Uma ou outra eu não vou terminar, mas não terá prejuízo, porque temos todos os recursos. A sociedade pode ficar tranquila que vai ter recurso para todas”, assegurou.
> 
> *Sem pausas*
> 
> Apesar da realização dos jogos em Cuiabá, o governador afirmou que as obras não serão paralisadas. Segundo ele, existem cerca de 3 mil operários trabalhando em obras de infraestrutura do VLT, numero que, de acordo com o governador, poderá inclusive ser ampliado nos próximos dias.
> 
> 
> 
> “Não posso me dar ao luxo de falar: Agora vocês parar do dia 13 até o último dia da Copa em Cuiabá. Nós vamos continuar montar os trilhos, continuar obras onde não impacta o trânsito”, explicou ele.
> 
> Liberações
> 
> Durante o tour realizado na manhã de hoje, foi liberado o transito de veículos nas principais obras de mobilidade de Cuiabá e Várzea Grande, especialmente naquelas que ligam o Aeroporto Marechal Rondon à Arena Pantanal.
> 
> Entre as vias que tiveram o tráfego liberado estão o Viaduto Dom Orlando Chaves, a rotatória do Cristo Rei e a Trincheira do KM Zero, em Várzea Grande, além das marginais superiores da Trincheira do Santa Rosa, Trincheira do Verdão e parte inferior do Viaduto da UFMT – que liga à Fernando Correa ao Centro Oficial de Treinamento (COT) da Universidade – em Cuiabá.
> 
> “Estou contente. Dentro daquilo que tivemos condições, da complexidade que enfrentamos, da burocracia, da falta de recursos necessários em momentos certos, dentro de todo esse conjunto, eu faço uma avaliação positiva”, comentou o governador ao final do ‘tour’.
> 
> http://www.circuitomt.com.br/editor...das-as-obras-serao-concluidas-diz-silval.html
> 
> ^^
> Olhando esse imagem, e vendo que isso é foto real e não maquete Eletrônica :colgate:. Me deu um animo e voltando a ter esperanças pelo VLT de Cuiabá, além de estar também animado pelo bom andamento do VLT de Santos(SP) . Desejo que essas 2 cidades, ganhe logo seus VLTs, e seja um dos 1º do Brasil, a ganhar um sistema Moderno, Sustentável e atraente. Idêntico que já existe na Europa há muito tempo.
> 
> 
> *CUIABÁ 2014 / FORA DOS TRILHOS*
> 
> 14.06.2014 | 15h37 - Atualizado em 14.06.2014 | 21h43 Tamanho do texto A- A+
> 
> *Governador diz que "já sabia" que o VLT não ficaria pronto*
> 
> Governador admitiu que obra só deve terminar em 2016
> 
> O governador Silval Barbosa (PMDB) admitiu, em entrevista nesta semana, que já sabia, desde o início, que as obras do Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos (VLT) não terminariam antes dos jogos da Copa do Mundo em Cuiabá.
> 
> “*[Sabia que não ficaria pronto] quando nós começamos, porque uma obra desse tamanho, com a infraestrutura que tem e com a burocracia que tem, sabíamos que não era uma obra para dois ou três anos, mas para quatro anos”*, afirmou a uma jornalista norte-americana, da Reuters.
> 
> *De acordo com o governador, o VLT só terá condições de ficar pronto em 2016. As obras tiveram início em 2012*.
> 
> “*Uma obra dessas, em qualquer centro urbano, leva de seis a oito anos. Aqui, nós vamos levar quatro. Ela não está construída, finalizada, mas não está paralisada”*, reafirmou.
> 
> *Perguntado se ele acredita que as obras irão continuar, caso a oposição, liderada pelo senador Pedro Taques (PDT), assuma o comando do Palácio Paiaguás em 2015, Silval afirmou que “espera que sim”. *
> 
> *“Vou brigar muito e trabalhar muito para isso. Quem está torcendo contra vai quebrar a cara”,* declarou.
> 
> Março
> 
> Até o primeiro semestre de 2013, Silval e o secretário extraordinário da Copa, Mauricio Guimarães, insistiam em afirmar que a obra seria entregue até março deste ano.
> 
> Em outubro do ano passado, ele admitiu que a obra não estaria totalmente pronta e que seria priorizado o eixo Aeroporto-CPA, com cerca de 15 quilômetros de trilhos, e que seria utilizado para desembarque de turistas e para facilitar o acesso à Arena Pantanal. A Linha 2 (Centro-Coxipó), com cerca de 7 quilômetros, seria concluída apenas depois do Mundial.
> 
> No entanto, neste ano, o peemedebista confirmou que a obra só seria entregue após os jogos da Copa.
> 
> O prazo dado ao Consórcio VLT Cuiabá-Várzea Grande (responsável pela obra) para a finalização dos trabalhos é até o final deste ano.
> 
> “Só não atrasa obra quem não faz. Quem faz está sujeito a atrasar”, completou o governador na manhã de quarta.
> 
> A obra
> 
> Licitado no Regime Diferenciado de Contratação (RDC) – uma vez que tinha conclusão esperada até a Copa do Mundo –, o VLT substituiu o Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) na Matriz de Responsabilidade e deveria ser finalizado, inicialmente, até 13 de março deste ano.
> 
> Diante da impossibilidade de conclusão do projeto de R$ 1,477 bilhão – cujas obras sofreram paralisações por força de ações dos ministérios públicos Estadual e Federal – o Estado aditou o prazo de conclusão da obra para o final deste ano.
> 
> Responsáveis pela execução do projeto do VLT, as empresas integrantes do consórcio (Santa Bárbara, CR Almeida, CAF Brasil Indústria e Comércio, Magna Engenharia Ltda. e Astep Engenharia Ltda) devem implantar o modal em 22,2 km de extensão na Grande Cuiabá.
> 
> A Linha 1, que é prioritária, ligará o aeroporto à região do CPA, e terá cerca de 15 km.
> 
> A Linha 2 ligará a região do Coxipó ao centro da Capital, com mais 7 km de trilhos.
> 
> A obra ainda resultou em aumento de custo no valor de R$ 100 milhões em função das desapropriações.
> 
> De acordo com o projeto, o VLT deverá passar pelas principais avenidas de Cuiabá e Várzea Grande: Fernando Corrêa da Costa, Coronel Escolástico, Historiador Rubens de Mendonça, Tenente-Coronel Duarte (Prainha), XV de Novembro, FEB e João Ponce de Arruda.
> 
> Além da via permanente e dos 40 carros (dos quais 13 já chegaram à Cuiabá), o consórcio ainda deverá construir o Centro de Manutenção e Operação do modal, em Várzea Grande, quatro terminais de integração (André Maggi, CPA, Coxipó e Porto) e 33 estações.
> 
> No trajeto também estão previstas obras de artes especiais (trincheiras, viadutos e pontes), além da reestruturação da cobertura do córrego da Prainha.
> 
> http://www.circuitomt.com.br/editor...das-as-obras-serao-concluidas-diz-silval.html
> 
> ^^
> Pessoal de MT, não sei como anda as pesquisas Data Folha e outros Ibopes, para o Governo do Estado?
> 
> Mais se caso esse Governador perder e assumir a oposição, e todos sabem que a Oposição lutou muito contra o VLT e eram mais a favor do BRT, e penso as vezes, se caso eles ganham? Como ficará as obras do VLT?
> 
> Eu penso que eles terão que dar continuidade, o que me preocupa, das obras poderem sofrer uma redução nos ritmos ou ser paralisadas temporariamente com a "desculpa" de "revisão do Orçamento". Ahh, as vezes nem gosto de pensar muito nisso... bola pra frente.
> Vamos torcer que esse atual Governo consiga concluir ao menos 70% das obras, até o final de seu mandato. Assim faça que a Oposição(caso ganhe) tenha a obrigação de dar continuidade as obras. Creio que a População vai cobrar.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca video on experience of common user


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro* - heavy rail transit near World Cup stadium


----------



## mopc

*SAO PAULO HIGHLIGHTS* - from the main thread



*Line 11 *- Great pic of train and stadium under construction a few months ago 











*Line 4* - Government says Fradique Coutinho will open in September, Oscar Freire "maybe in December" and Higienopolis by 2015. 



gabrielzoeste said:


> *Governo do Estado fala em entregar estação Fradique Coutinho em Setembro*
> 
> junho 11, 2014 Metrô SP Renato Lobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Governo Paulista trabalha com uma data para entrega da primeira estação da segunda fase na Linha 4-Amarela do Metrô. De acordo com reportagem da Rádio Jovem Pan , durante a greve dos metroviários, o secretario de Transportes Metropolitanos Jurandir Fernandes contou que a parada esta bem adiantada, e que a estação tem chances de ser entregue no mês de Setembro.
> 
> Estação Oscar Freire
> 
> Nas palavras do secretário, a administração estadual vai “tentar inaugurar em dezembro a estação Oscar Freire”.
> 
> Estação Higienópolis-Mackenzie para 2015
> 
> O secretário não mencionou a entrega da parada que vai conectar a Universidade Presbiteriana Mackenzie. Mas o que tudo indica é que a estação deve ficar para o ano que vem.
> 
> “Na estação Higienópolis nós tivemos um problema sério porque havia uma nascente de água muito grande. Ali é uma parte baixa e toda a água da Avenida Paulista vinha pelo lençol freático, atrasando a obra em mais de seis meses. Foi preciso construir um muro de arrimo para conter essa água”, explica o secretário de Planejamento do Governo de São Paulo, Júlio Semeghini em 2013.
> 
> E as estações São Paulo-Morumbi e Vila Sônia?
> 
> Na entrevista, o secretário não detalhou a entrega das duas ultimas paradas da linha 4-Amarela: as estações São Paulo-Morumbi e Vila Sônia, porém o Metrô de São Paulo também trabalhava com a entrega para 2015.
> 
> Histórico de atrasos
> 
> Em obras que foram iniciadas há 10 anos atrás, a linha mais nova do Metrô paulistano sofreu diversos atrasos, e o maior acidente da historia da companhia, onde 7 pessoas morreram com o desmoronamento da Estação Pinheiros em 2007.
> 
> A Linha estava prometida inicialmente para o final de 2006. Depois de problemas com o Tribunal de Contas, nas licitações, a promessa foi estendida para 2007. Porem com o acidente, o cronograma foi alterado novamente para 2008, onde o governo se comprometeu a entregar ao menos as estações Pinheiros, Butantã e Paulista, que só foram inauguradas em maio de 2011.
> 
> De lá para cá, o governo paulista vêm prometendo que entregaria toda a obra até junho de 2014, prazo para que a linha servisse aos visitantes que abarcarão na cidade para a Copa do Mundo. A copa começa amanhã…
> 
> A linhas completa entre Vila Sônia e Luz terá 12 km.




*Line 5* - update




RMeier said:


> Olha que bonito a Tarsila saindo do buraco... (o site do Metrô estava engasgando na hora que abri as fotos, então pode quebrar por um tempo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Campo Belo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Moema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Site do Metrô


Video Update for May 2014 




Estação Moema :drool:












*Line 15* - metallic walkway is suspended by crane into position, Vila Prudente station




































































































original post


*Line 17* - update

Y-branching for the Airport































*Line 2* - new renders for future Eastward Expansion pack, Paulo Freire and Nova Manchester stations, to open between 2018 and 2022












Marcio Staffa said:


> Escritório Fernandes
> 
> Estação Paulo Freire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Nova Manchester


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Santa Teresa Tramway* - new rebuilt tram system to start trial operations this August (2014). The system was the only surviving tramway in Brazil still used as public transportation, although with a primary touristic nature, maintaining its heritage character. After an accident in 2011, the system shut down for reconstruction.



uli6nogueira said:


> *Com cinco meses de atraso, testes de bondinho em Santa Teresa começam em agosto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIO - Um micro-ônibus da linha 007 (Central - Silvestre) desce a Rua Almirante Alexandrino e passa devagar, desviando de carros parados, em frente ao brechó de Edileuza Batista da Silva. Ela atende turistas que buscam lembranças de Santa Teresa, enquanto ali em frente, na parte baixa da rua, as obras do bonde ocupam o entorno do Largo do Guimarães. Os paralelepípedos foram retirados, formando uma longa vala, onde operários trabalham, com uma betoneira e uma retroescavadeira, na concretagem da laje que vai segurar os novos trilhos. Mais adiante, na Rua Joaquim Murtinho, os dormentes antigos estão sendo levados embora, e a malha nova está sendo presa ao chão da via, interditada ao tráfego.
> 
> No Largo do Curvelo, uma britadeira acoplada a um trator quebra o pavimento. O barulho ensurdecedor marca o desembarque dos passageiros de outro ônibus. O veículo, que antes descia pela rua interditada, faz uma manobra no espaço apertado da pracinha para seguir em seu trajeto alternativo até o Centro. Com a rotina alterada desde novembro, quando os serviços começaram, os moradores de Santa Teresa sofrem os transtornos de viver em meio a um imenso canteiro de obras, à espera da volta do transporte que é o símbolo do bairro.
> 
> - Nem me fale dessa obra. Ela está deixando todo mundo doido. Antes, os ônibus passavam pelas duas pistas da Almirante Alexandrino. Agora é tudo aqui na minha porta, bem pertinho. Fora que o trabalho está muito devagar. Prometeram o bonde para a Copa e até agora, nada. Ele faz muita falta - reclama Edileuza, enquanto arruma as mercadorias.
> 
> Quase três anos depois do acidente que deixou seis mortos e tirou o bondinho das ruas do bairro, a previsão é que o transporte deverá voltar a operar, em regime de testes, em agosto. Segundo o governo estadual, a circulação experimental, necessária aos ajustes do sistema, será feita com um dos 14 vagões que estão sendo construídos em uma fábrica em Três Rios. Os testes acontecerão com cinco meses de atraso em relação ao prazo inicial, estimado a princípio para março, no trecho das ruas Francisco Muratori e Joaquim Murtinho até o Largo do Curvelo.
> 
> Também em agosto o estado espera começar a operação com passageiros neste percurso, segundo o secretário estadual da Casa Civil, Leonardo Espíndola. Contudo, a estimativa em 2013 era que, inicialmente, o bonde estivesse rodando, já em junho, num trecho bem mais longo: do Largo da Carioca ao Dois Irmãos, passando pelos Arcos da Lapa e pelos largos do Curvelo, dos Guimarães e do França. Agora, a previsão é que todo esse trecho, além do trajeto do Dois Irmãos até o Silvestre - que estava desativado antes mesmo do acidente e ficaria pronto no segundo semestre deste ano - esteja transportando os passageiros no fim de 2015, diz Espíndola.
> 
> - A gente está trabalhando para que as pessoas possam andar no bonde em agosto, mas antes teremos testes de carga, de segurança. É muito complicado dar prazos para qualquer obra, porque podem ocorrer problemas que fogem da ingerência do estado ou do consórcio. Não é uma simples troca de trilhos. Estamos aproveitando para colocar novas redes de drenagem, gás e água, o que exige uma interface com concessionárias e prefeitura. Como íamos mexer nos trilhos, decidiu-se aproveitar para entregar algo melhor - explica o secretário.
> 
> Segundo o secretário, a próxima parte a ficar pronta, ainda este ano, será a do Largo da Carioca aos Arcos da Lapa. A implantação dos trilhos ali, que dependia de aprovação do Instituto do Patrimônio Histórico e Artístico Nacional (Iphan), deverá começar nos próximos dias.
> 
> - Como os Arcos são um bem tombado e antigo, estamos fazendo tratamento do solo, limpeza e impermeabilização antes de colocar os trilhos. E já temos a autorização do Iphan - afirma.
> 
> O atraso nos trabalhos preocupa a Associação de Moradores e Amigos de Santa Teresa (Amast), que teme ainda que a recuperação não seja estendida a todo o percurso do bonde no bairro. A Amast questiona também o uso das lajes de concreto no lugar dos dormentes.
> 
> - O que temos de obra hoje não representa 20% do sistema. Nesse ritmo, isso não acaba antes de quatro anos. Outra preocupação é que estão fazendo uma laje de concreto em ruas que são em encostas e colocando os paralelepípedos por cima. O medo é que eventuais vazamentos fiquem minando o terreno por baixo, sem ser percebidos rapidamente - diz o secretário-geral da Amast, Álvaro Braga, que reclama ainda do impacto das obras no cotidiano dos moradores.
> 
> A diretora-geral do Hotel Santa Teresa, Mônica Paixão, é outra que faz coro às queixas. Segundo ela, a parte da Almirante Alexandrino em frente à entrada principal do hotel teve paralelepípedos e trilhos removidos parcialmente há mais de dois meses. Metade da rua virou um canteiro de obras, que teria ficado abandonado até a semana passada, segundo ela.
> 
> - A obra ficou um tempão parada, num momento importante que é a Copa. Fechamos pacotes de hospedagem há anos para essa época, e a entrada do hotel ficou parecendo uma praça de guerra. Somos a favor das obras do bondinho, queremos ele de volta, mas não dessa maneira - reclama Mônica que, para contornar o transtorno, passou a receber a maioria dos hóspedes pela Rua Felício dos Santos, onde são obrigados a enfrentar uma escadaria.
> 
> Na Joaquim Murtinho, enquanto dezenas de operários fixavam os trilhos no chão, uma loja de artesanato permanecia vazia na última terça-feira. O vendedor Natanael dos Santos conta que as vendas caíram muito desde o início dos trabalhos:
> 
> - Já teve dia de não entrar ninguém na loja. Ficamos com um tapume aqui na porta por dois meses.
> 
> Moradora de Santa Teresa, a doméstica Alcilene Machado passou a descer a pé a Joaquim Murtinho para ir ao banco. Ela garante que é mais rápido chegar ao Centro andando do que pegar ônibus, que, com as interdições, passaram a dar uma volta muito grande.
> 
> - Está todo mundo reclamando, mas a obra está caminhando. Agora temos que esperar, pois já está tudo quebrado mesmo - diz, conformada.
> 
> As três linhas de ônibus do bairro que passavam pela Joaquim Murtinho tiveram os trajetos alterados. Um operador de trânsito fica permanentemente no Largo do Curvelo, para ajudar os motoristas dos ônibus a contornar.
> 
> - Os ônibus dão uma volta enorme - conta o bancário Bruno Duarte. - Os taxistas também têm recusado corrida quando a pessoa fala que é moradora de Santa Teresa. Dizem que está ruim circular pelo bairro, por causa das obras.
> 
> O secretário Leonardo Espíndola afirma que o medo de eventuais problemas ligados à laje de concreto que está sendo instalada é infundado. E diz que, em obras de grande envergadura como essa, os transtornos são esperados:
> 
> - A gente teve o maior cuidado com isso (a laje). Fizemos estudos e estamos adotando o que tem de mais moderno. A Geo-Rio está acompanhando os trabalhos. A gente teve uma curva de aprendizado com essa obra. É difícil, porque isso causa impactos na vida das pessoas. Mas o impacto é menor que o benefício que ela irá trazer.
> 
> *TRAGÉDIA DEIXOU SEIS MORTOS*
> 
> No pior acidente com o bonde de Santa Teresa — um dos símbolos do turismo no Rio —, em 27 de agosto de 2011, seis pessoas morreram e 57 ficaram feridas. O veículo saiu dos trilhos, derrubou um poste e tombou numa curva da Rua Joaquim Murtinho. Antes disso, ele teria perdido os freios.
> 
> Quatro passageiros morreram na hora. Algumas vítimas foram jogadas para fora e esmagadas pelo próprio bonde. O condutor Nelson Correia da Silva chegou a ser socorrido, mas não resistiu. E o bondinho ficou completamente destruído.
> 
> Na ocasião, moradores de Santa Teresa disseram que o veículo — com capacidade para 32 passageiros sentados e 12 em pé — descia a ladeira, em direção ao Centro, em alta velocidade, como se estivesse sem freios. Denunciaram ainda as condições precárias de operação dos bondinhos, por falta de manutenção. Reclamaram também que nada tinha mudado no sistema, desde a queda e a morte de um turista francês, dois meses antes da tragédia.
> 
> Após o acidente, a Secretaria estadual de Transportes suspendeu a operação dos bondes. Já o laudo do Instituto de Criminalística Carlos Éboli (ICCE) detectou 23 falhas no bondinho.
> 
> Fonte: http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/com-cin...ho-em-santa-teresa-comecam-em-agosto-13159139





leonardosm said:


> Algumas fotos das obras, aqui.


----------



## mopc

*SAO PAULO HIGHLIGHTS* - from the main thread


*SAO PAULO LINE 6 OFFICIALLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION*, 15 stations, 15,6km, fully underground - inauguration = first part 2018, final part 2020.

*Line 6 *- video with locals interviewing Secretary of Transportation about the start of Line 6 construction. Construction started officially on May 20, 2014, and contractually the private contractor has a total of 6 years to complete the whole project, with a first section between Brasilandia station and current Line 7 Agua Branca station possibily opening in four years (2018).



























*Line 9 *











*Line 15* - exclusive forumer pictures of train depot



ejsantos said:


> Pátio Oratório...




*Line 17* - update by Sergio Mazzi



sergiomazzi said:


> Por falar no Pátio, aproveitei o horário do jogo desta tarde para visitar as obras por lá, e não me arrempedi nem um pouco :lol:
> 1



*Line 13* - State Secretary of Transportation speaks of direct Bras - Airport trains. Line 13 will connect a station of line 12 to the airport in its normal configuration. Direct trains to central Bras station would spare the user one transfer, making the line far more convenient.



PieroAM said:


> Secretário fala em trem expresso entre Brás e Aeroporto de Cumbica
> 
> Com andamento das obras na Linha 13-Jade recém iniciadas e com previsão para entrega no final do ano que vem, o Secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos Jurandir Fernandes, afirmou a rádio Jovem Pan que estuda-se serviços expressos da linha 13 entre a estação Brás e o Aeroporto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nas palavras do titular da pasta, com ajustes nas plataformas da estação que faz conexão com outras linhas da CPTM e com a 3-Vermelha do Metrô, e aprimoramento no sistema de sinalização, o serviço poderá nascer a medida em que for inaugurado o novo ramal. Cabe lembrar que as obras são do trecho de 12,2 Km entre a estação Engenheiro Goulart, e o aeroporto de Cumbica. Entre o Brás e Engenheiro Goulart o serviço compartilharia os trilhos com a linha 12-Safira. Serão então 37 minutos entre a Avenida Paulista e o aeroporto.
> 
> Jurandir Fernandes disse também que podem ter partidas expressas e paradoras do centro da capital até Guarulhos. Os 8 trens que serão comprados deverão ter pequenos bagageiros.
> 
> A linha 13 vai parar ao lado do terminal 4 do aeroporto. No local, o governo estuda formas de deslocamento para os demais terminais, como people móvel, pequeno monotrilho ou VLT.
> 
> Posteriormente o ramal poderá ser estendido para Bom Sucesso e São João, bairros de Guarulhos. Jurandir Fernandes diz que esta extensão está na frase de projeto funcional.
> 
> http://viatrolebus.com.br/2014/07/s...m-expresso-entre-bras-e-aeroporto-de-cumbica/







*Line 18 Monorail* - Sao Paulo's third monorail line is awarded to consortium called ABC Integrado, construction to start until November 2014. Scomi will build the 5-car trainsets.



PHCastro said:


> ATA DA RETOMADA DA SESSÃO PÚBLICA PARA CONTINUIDADE DOS TRABALHOS DA COMISSÃO ESPECIAL DE LICITAÇÃO - CONCORRÊNCIA INTERNACIONAL DA PPP DA LINHA 18 – BRONZE
> 
> Às 15:50h do dia 07 de julho de 2014, na Sala de Licitações da COMPANHIA DO METRÔ, situada na Rua Boa Vista, 175, Bloco B, 2º Andar, Centro, São Paulo, Capital, foi retomada a sessão pública de abertura da Concorrência Internacional nº 003/2013 – OBJETO: CONCESSÃO PATROCINADA PARA A
> PRESTAÇÃO DOS SERVIÇOS PÚBLICOS DE TRANSPORTE DE PASSAGEIROS DA LINHA 18 – BRONZE DA REDE METROVIÁRIA DE SÃO PAULO, COM TECNOLOGIA DE MONOTRILHO, CONTEMPLANDO A IMPLANTAÇÃO DAS OBRAS CIVIS E SISTEMAS, FORNECIMENTO DO MATERIAL RODANTE, OPERAÇÃO, CONSERVAÇÃO E MANUTENÇÃO – interrompida às 17:50hs do dia 03/07/14, para proporcionar a análise dos documentos constantes dos Caderno 1 e 2, Volumes I, II e Anexo do Caderno 2 – Documentos de Habilitação e Metodologia de Execução, respectivamente, tudo nos termos constantes da Ata daquela data, publicada por extrato no D.O.E, edição do dia 05/07/14.
> Retomada a sessão, foi constatada a presença dos representantes do CONSÓRCIO ABC INTEGRADO, Srs. Valter Breanza e Nicomedes de Oliveira Mafra Neto, credenciados nos termos do item 9.3 do edital. Dando sequência, a Representante da Comissão comunicou que estavam encerrados os trabalhos de análise da Documentação de Habilitação/Metodologia de Execução, tendo sido constatado que o *Consórcio ABC Integrado cumpriu todas as exigências dos itens 8 e 8.8 do edital, estando sua documentação em termos e, em consequência, habilitado, nos termos da Ata de Julgamento constante do processo administrativo citado e lida nesta sessão pública*, sendo declarado vencedor da Concorrência Internacional STM nº 003/2013 o CONSÓRCIO ABC INTEGRADO, de conformidade com o item 9.9.1 do edital. Em seguida, em razão de disposições legais, indagados os Srs. Valter Breanza e Nicomedes de Oliveira Mafra Neto quanto à concordância da continuidade do processamento da concorrência, *com a homologação dos procedimentos da licitação e adjudicação de seu objeto ao CONSÓRCIO ABC INTEGRADO*, composto pelos seguintes membros: Primav Construções e Comércio S/A; Construtora Cowan S.A; Encalso Construções Ltda; e Benito Roggio Transportes S/A, os mesmos não se opuseram. Nada mais havendo a registrar, às 16:10hs, foi encerrada a sessão pública e lavrada a presente Ata, que após lida e achada conforme, foi assinada pela Comissão e representantes credenciados da licitante.





GiovanniGronchi said:


> *Scomi estuda abertura de fábrica em SP*
> 
> 
> 10/07/2014 - Valor Econômico
> 
> *O contrato que deve ser assinado entre o consórcio liderado pela CR Almeida e o governo do Estado de São Paulo levou a fabricante malaia Scomi a estudar a abertura de uma unidade no Estado de São Paulo. Só em material rodante, o projeto do monotrilho da linha 18-Bronze (que liga o ABC a São Paulo) gera R$ 900 milhões em investimentos.*
> 
> Apesar de não ter participação acionária no consórcio, já está acordado que a Scomi será a fornecedora do projeto. Segundo João Alberto Bernacchio, diretor financeiro da CR Almeida, a fabricante estuda abrir uma nova unidade. Hoje, a Scomi já tem uma fábrica de monotrilhos no Estado do Rio de Janeiro planejada para o fornecimento de trens da linha 17-Ouro do metrô paulistano (que vai ligar o aeroporto de Congonhas ao Morumbi).
> 
> Como o projeto terá financiamento do Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES), há exigência de conteúdo nacional. Esse é o maior limitador para a participação de mais empresas nos projetos, diz Bernacchio, ao lado da existência de poucos fabricantes de monotrilhos (Scomi, Hitachi e Bombardier).
> 
> O consórcio ainda tem a participação da construtora Cowan, responsável pelo viaduto que serviria a um projeto de mobilidade urbana em Belo Horizonte (MG) e desabou na última semana. Duas pessoas morreram. "A Cowan é uma empresa de grande porte e presente em vários projetos de infraestrutura. Foi uma fatalidade [a queda do viaduto]", diz Bernacchio. Além da Cowan, estão na sociedade a Encalso e a operadora argentina de metrôs Benito Roggio.
> 
> O consórcio vai planejar a construção por seis meses e a operação deve começar em até quatro anos.


----------



## mopc

***OVERVIEW OF PROJECTS UNDER CONSTRUCTION IN SAO PAULO AS OF JULY 2014***

Line 4 - 5 stations (underground)
Line 5 - 10 stations (underground)
Line 6 - 15 stations (underground)
Line 13 - 3 stations (elevated/ at grade)
Line 15 - 18 stations (elevated monorail)
Line 17 - 8 stations (elevated monorail)

That makes it 59 stations under construction

To be awarded within months:

Line 2 - 13 new stations (underground)
Line 17 - 10 additional stations (elevated monorail)
Line 18 - 15 stations (elevated monorail)

So it's an additional 38 other stations "in othe oven", with tenders to be awarded still this year. 

A grand total of 97 stations to be built until 2020 or a little later (this does not include a few random CPTM suburban stations that will be renewed or created)


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 and other line news. Metro to be extened to Meier, Line 4 to enter trial operations in April 2016



supermasterly3 said:


> Novas da linha 4 ... agora estão dizendo que vão levar o metro até madureira! srs
> 
> 
> *Governador diz que trecho do metrô até a Barra já estará em fase de testes em abril de 2016
> Pezão percorreu cinco quilômetros de túneis com trilhos já instalados nesta sexta*
> POR ELENILCE BOTTARI
> 18/07/2014 16:01 / ATUALIZADO 18/07/2014 17:44
> 
> Obras da Linha 4 do metrô. Na imagem, a futura estação de São Conrado e o trecho entre São Conrado e a Barra, que já está com trilhos instalados
> Foto: Pablo Jacob / Agência O Globo
> Obras da Linha 4 do metrô. Na imagem, a futura estação de São Conrado e o trecho entre São Conrado e a Barra, que já está com trilhos instalados - Pablo Jacob / Agência O Globo
> RIO - O governador Luiz Fernando Pezão disse que os cronogramas das obras de extensão da Linha 4 do metrô estão em dia, e que entregará o trecho até a Barra em abril de 2016. Pezão percorreu cinco quilômetros de túneis entre a Gávea e a Barra, no início da tarde desta sexta-feira. Durante a visita, Pezão afirmou que o estado já está fazendo os termos de referência para levar o metrô do Jardim Oceânico ao Recreio,* além do Méier, Madureira e Praça Quinze*.
> 
> Os túneis estão com 1,2 km de trilhos instalados. Segundo o consórcio responsável pela construção da Linha 4, até o momento foram construídos quase nove mil metros de túneis pelo método de detonações controladas. Os 133 trilhos instalados são na via 1.
> 
> No início de julho, o estado fará licitação para escolher a empresa que vai elaborar o Plano Diretor Metroviário da Região Metropolitana (PDM). Trata-se de um estudo de expansão da rede de metrô para os próximos 30 anos. A vencedora terá 12 meses para apresentar análises sobre uso do solo, demanda e viabilidade da implantação de novas linhas para ampliar o sistema no Grande Rio.
> 
> O levantamento terá como base dados do Plano Diretor de Transportes Urbanos (PDTU), que analisa informações sobre deslocamentos da população da Região Metropolitana do Rio. O objetivo do PDM é estabelecer novas diretrizes para os próximos governos, uma vez que os planos existentes estão em andamento, como a Linha 4, que ligará a Barra a Ipanema, e a Linha 3, entre Niterói e São Gonçalo.
> 
> Em abril deste ano, o estado lançou licitação para fazer o projeto básico do trecho que vai ligar a Gávea ao Largo da Carioca, no Centro, passando por Jardim Botânico, Humaitá e Botafogo. Outros três trajetos também serão licitados: Jardim Oceânico-Recreio; Estação Uruguai-Engenhão e Estácio-Carioca.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/governa...estes-em-abril-de-2016-13303649#ixzz37rECIEPt
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/governa...a-em-fase-de-testes-em-abril-de-2016-13303649
> 
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/veja-imagens-das-obras-da-linha-4-do-metro-13303673





skyscraperbarra said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: *G1*


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Downtown Tram* - street is closed for construction



Pedrop.rio said:


> *Rua Pedro Ernesto fecha integralmente para obras de infraestrutura e do VLT*
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> A Rua Pedro Ernesto, na Gamboa, será totalmente interditada a partir das 8h de sábado, 19 de julho, para continuidade das obras de infraestrutura e de implantação do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT). Com o fechamento, a Rua do Propósito passará a operar em mão única no trecho entre as ruas Sacadura Cabral e da Gamboa, no sentido Rivadávia Corrêa. A Rua do Livramento terá fluxo no sentido Rua Sacadura Cabral, enquanto o trecho da Rua Leôncio de Albuquerque entre as ruas Pedro Ernesto e Livramento também muda, com operação no sentido Rua do Livramento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itinerário das linhas de ônibus - Devido à interdição, as linhas de ônibus passarão a circular pela Rua do Livramento. Os pontos de ônibus das linhas municipais na Rua Pedro Ernesto (em frente aos números 79, 51 e 31) e na Rua Sacadura Cabral (em frente ao número 289) serão transferidos para a Rua do Livramento, próximo aos números 57 e 145.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perspectiva da Rua Pedro Ernesto com o Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos
> 
> Para aumentar a fluidez do trânsito, o estacionamento será proibido na Rua do Propósito (entre as ruas da Gamboa e Sacadura Cabral) e na Rua Leôncio de Albuquerque (entre as ruas Pedro Ernesto e Livramento). Do lado esquerdo da Rua Sacadura Cabral (entre as ruas do Livramento e do Propósito), o estacionamento está liberado.
> 
> A operação especial de trânsito mobilizará 10 agentes da Concessionária Porto Novo para orientação aos motoristas e manutenção da fluidez do tráfego. De acordo com o planejamento da CET-Rio, um Painel de Mensagens Variáveis (PMV) atualizará informações sobre a rota de forma permanente.
> 
> http://portomaravilha.com.br/materias/rua-pedro-ernesto/r-p-e.aspx


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - videos



Timbu said:


> ^^
> 
> Olha ele aqui abaixo na linha centro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMEE44yDlUw


----------



## morioli

mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Downtown Tram* - street is closed for construction


Complementando...



luizfvalentim said:


> Outras fotos das obras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/veja-imagens-das-obras-da-linha-4-do-metro-13303673


----------



## mopc

^^ This is Metro Line 4 construction, has nothing to do with the city center tramway.


----------



## raul lopes

BRT SYSTEM IN RECIFE ... all stations with air condition....


fotos do flickr.com/paulocamara40oficial


----------



## raul lopes

NOVA PASSARELA de 200 metros LIGANDO O AEROPORTO DO RECIFE AO METRO .


fotos do facebook.com/raullopes


----------



## mopc

^^ Thanks but please post in English here. The picture above is the transfer walkway between Recife's International Airport and a metro station.


----------



## Rai_

mopc said:


> ^^ Thanks but please post in English here. The picture above is the transfer walkway between Recife's International Airport and a metro station.


The picture above is the transfer walkway between Recife's International Airport and Integrated Terminal Subway and Bus.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRT* - Six new stations open next Saturday along TransCarioca BRT line, which opened just before the World Cup



RCostis said:


> Nova versão da matéria que saiu no Globo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seis novas estações do BRT Transcarioca vão entrar em operação*
> Extensão Alvorada-Madureira começa a funcionar a partir de sábado
> 
> por Luiz Ernesto Magalhães
> 22/07/2014 12:21 / Atualizado 22/07/2014 14:16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ônibus do BRT Transcarioca na chegada ao Aeroporto Internacional Tom Jobim - Gabriel de Paiva / Agência O Globo
> 
> RIO – A Secretaria municipal de Transportes anunciou nesta terça-feira que seis novas estações do BRT Transcarioca vão entrar em operação. A partir do próximo sábado, será implantado o serviço Alvorada–Madureira, que seguirá até a estação Paulo da Portela, próximo ao Viaduto Negrão de Lima, onde o serviço fará conexão com os trens da SuperVia.
> 
> Inicialmente as linhas funcionarão das 10h às 15h, fora do horário do rush. As novas estações serão Conjunto Ipase, no Mato Alto; Capitão Menezes, Pinto Teles, Campinho e Paulo da Portela, em Madureira. Com a implantação da extensão, ficamextintosos serviços locais e expresso que seguiam da Barra ao Tanque, uma vez que eles foram absorvidos pelo novo trecho.
> 
> O secretário municipal de transportes, Alexandre Sansão, estima que com a implantação do novo trecho, o usuário que usar a integração com os trens da SuperVia poderá fazer o trajeto entre a Barra e o Centro em menos de uma hora, sem contar o tempo de espera pelas composições e o deslocamento entre as plataformas. Isso porque o tempo de viagem estimado do Transcarioca no serviço expresso Alvorada–Madureira é de 35 minutos, enquanto o deslocamento de trem entre Madureira e Central, no serviço expresso, é de 20 minutos.
> 
> A estimativa da prefeitura é de que, em cerca de vinte dias, o serviço aumente o horário de operação, progressivamente, até funcionar 24 horas por dia. Nesta fase inicial, os serviços expresso e parador só vão operar das 10h às 15h. Os ônibus circularão com intervalos de cinco minutos, alterando os dois serviços. Fora deste horário, nesta fase inicial, os serviços expresso e parador só vão fazer as ligações Barra–Tanque, e o semiexpresso, Barra–Aeroporto.
> 
> Hoje, o sistema já transporta 60 mil passageiros por dia. Quando o novo trecho estiver operando 24 horas, a previsão é de que 200 mil passageiros usem o transporte por dia. O BRT Transcarioca opera com três serviços: Galeão–Alvorada (semidireto), Madureira – Alvorada (expresso), Madureira–Alvorada (parador). Ainda não há data para a inauguração das demais estações.
> 
> Read more: http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/seis-no...o-entrar-em-operacao-1-13338394#ixzz38EpH024v


----------



## mopc

*SAO PAULO HIGHLIGHTS*


General map with all future expansion plans, including after 2020










original size

by forumer mcbast



*Line 5* - Santa Cruz and Moema stations update



leonardokt said:


> Eu também tenho fotos (e não tem pessoas para tirar o foco dela)
> 
> Santa Cruz
> 
> Santa Cruz, 23/07 por leokt1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 23/07 por leokt1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 23/07 por leokt1, no Flickr
> 
> Moema (só para ver o movimento):
> 
> Moema, 23/07 por leokt1, no Flickr
> 
> Outro lado
> 
> Moema, outro acesso, 23/07 por leokt1, no Flickr


*Line 5* - Adolfo Pinheiro station, which opened in limited hours last February, will operate full time starting August 2


*Estação Adolfo Pinheiro inicia em agosto operação total*

O ESTADO DE S. PAULO

25 Julho 2014 | 12h 29

Após quase seis meses da inauguração e de testes, parada da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô vai funcionar em horário comercial pleno
Diogo Moreira/Divulgação
Obras de construção começaram em agosto de 2009
SÃO PAULO - Quase seis meses após a inauguração, a Estação Adolfo Pinheiro, da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô, vai passar a funcionar em horário comercial pleno a partir do próximo dia 2 de agosto, a primeira segunda-feira do mês. Os trens vão circular na estação das 4h40 à meia-noite, de domingo à sexta, e até a 1h, aos sábados. A previsão é de que 14 mil passageiros utilizem a parada diariamente.
Após sucessivos atrasos, a estação foi inaugurada, ainda incompleta, no dia 12 de fevereiro, quase dois anos e meio depois da última entrega de estações no sistema metroviário de São Paulo. Nos primeiros dias, a parada funcionou das 10h às 15h e depois passou a operar no intervalo entre 9h e 16h. Segundo a assessoria do Metrô, o avanço progressivo do horário de funcionamento se deu porque a estação estava em fase de testes e de visitação.
As obras de construção começaram em agosto de 2009. Em dezembro de 2013, o governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) havia afirmado que a parada abriria em janeiro deste ano. No mês seguinte, passou a dizer que a cerimônia ocorreria no dia 1º de fevereiro. Contudo, faltando um dia para essa data, o Metrô adiou a abertura, alegando exigências adicionais de segurança do Corpo de Bombeiros. As recomendações nunca foram divulgadas. Com Adolfo Pinheiro, o Metrô paulistano passou a ter 75,5 km de comprimento e 65 estações.


picture gallery




Marcio Staffa said:


> Estação Adolfo Pinheiro / BVY Arquitetos



*Line 5* - Campo Belo station update



RMeier said:


> Estação Campo Belo nesta semana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Instagram





*Line 15 Monorail* - Brazil's first monorail line to enter limited trial operations with passengers "next week" on limited hours. 












dinhojdal said:


> *Com 2,9 km do monotrilho, Alckmin mira reduto petista em São Paulo*
> 
> Trecho entre Vila Prudente e Oratório, que funcionará de forma experimental, é visto como vitrine de governador em campanha
> 
> 
> Motoristas e passageiros que usam a Avenida Luiz Inácio de Anhaia Mello se depararam esta semana com um novo cenário: no meio das duas vias, ambas restauradas, uma pista de ciclovias novinha em folha e com trabalho paisagístico deram ao esqueleto de concreto das obras inacabadas do monotrilho uma prévia do que deverá ser a Linha Prata - um ramal com 26,6 quilômetros que pairará a 15 metros de altura sobre as 17 estações que ligarão o Metrô de Vila Prudente, sudeste da capital, à Cidade Tiradentes, no extremo leste.
> Parcialmente liberados a transeuntes e ciclistas enquanto operários ainda fazem o acabamento do trecho, os 2,9 quilômetros entre as estações Vila Prudente e Oratório (correspondentes a 10,9% da obra) se transformarão nos próximos quatro meses numa espécie de vitrine dos feitos do governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), candidato à reeleição, na área de mobilidade social, justamente no maior reduto eleitoral do PT em São Paulo. Com uma população predominantemente nordestina, a zona leste deu ao atual prefeito Fernando Haddad na eleição de 2012 a diferença de votos que o ajudou a derrotar o ex-ministro José Serra.
> 
> Com conclusão prevista para 2016 se novos imprevistos não surgirem, o cronograma do monotrilho e seu impacto numa das regiões mais pobres da capital, coincidência ou não, acoplou-se ao calendário eleitoral. *O monotrilho da Estação Oratório deve começar a funcionar a partir da próxima semana em fase experimental, com visitas controladas, abertas ao público, para entrar em funcionamento definitivo até o final do ano.*Primeira experiência brasileira e o maior do mundo, com obras iniciadas em 2010, o monotrilho da zona leste é um exemplo da moderna engenharia e criará um novo eixo de desenvolvimento metropolitano. Custará ao contribuinte R$ 6,4 bilhões e atenderá cerca de 500 mil pessoas por dia, encurtando para 50 minutos uma viagem que atualmente demora mais de duas horas. Controlado por computador - como funciona atualmente a Linha Amarela -, o trem de 86 metros de comprimento e 3,5 metros de altura não precisará de maquinista e transportará 48 mil pessoas por hora e por sentido, em intervalos máximos de 75 segundos. Entre a Vila Prudente e Oratório, o Metrô estima que no período experimental a linha atenderá diariamente 13,5 mil pessoas.
> 
> Até os ganhos previstos com sua conclusão, porém, a obra vem causando sucessivos transtornos à população. “Teve dias que a gente nem conseguia atravessar a avenida”, diz o aposentado Bantoil Cenegato, que na quarta-feira (23) trafegava pela ciclovia em sua cadeira de rodas motorizada.
> 
> Ele acha que a obra produzirá um impacto positivo à região, mas afirma que o Metrô nem a construtora negociaram com a população qualquer alternativa que atenuasse as dificuldades.
> 
> Como a cada acoplagem das centenas de vigas de ferro e concreto exigiu uma infinidade de operações para interromper o tráfego, quem precisou das avenidas Anhaia Mello e Sapopemba, teve de enfrentar congestionamentos e atrasos durante quatro anos. Quem mora ao longo das outras 16 estações terá de conviver com os mesmos problemas até o término da obra.
> 
> Estratégia
> 
> Como não pode inaugurar a nova estação por causa da lei, o governador deverá transformá-la numa arma de propaganda, ataque e defesa: invade o reduto do adversário, realça a ênfase do governo em obras de transporte e infraestrutura urbana enquanto tenta se desviar das críticas que certamente aparecerão na campanha sobre o suposto envolvimento dos governos tucanos com o escândalo do cartel Siemens/Alstom, que ainda corre na justiça. O monotrilho será mostrado exaustivamente no horário eleitoral.
> 
> O deputado federal Duarte Nogueira, presidente estadual do PSDB, diz que a Linha Prata é resultado da ação do governo ao priorizar a melhoria da qualidade de vida do paulistano, conforme exigiram as manifestações de 2013. “Campanha eleitoral é outra coisa”, afirma. Segundo ele, é provável que Alckmin faça uma visita à nova estação durante a campanha, mas nega que terá caráter eleitoral.
> 
> “Ele (Alckmin) não vai fazer vistoria porque é eleição. Ele trabalha assim, mesmo em período que não há eleição. É para botar pressão e fazer com que os prazos sejam cumpridos”, garante Nogueira. “Mesmo sendo a zona leste um reduto de adversários, ele escolheu o compromisso com o povo”, afirma o deputado.
> 
> Em todo o trajeto da obra não há referência ao nome do governador ou de seu partido. As 17 placas afixadas ao longo do trajeto e um enorme painel no segundo piso da Estação Vila Prudente citam apenas o “Governo de São Paulo” como responsável pela obra. Isso não significa, segundo o advogado Alberto Rollo, especialista em direito eleitoral, que os tucanos estejam livres de enfrentar problemas com a Justiça por suposta propaganda ilegal.
> 
> “O prefeito de Mauá (região metropolitana de São Paulo), Oswaldo Dias (PT), foi cassado por uma circunstância semelhante”, alerta Rollo. Em 2004, para alavancar o candidato a sua sucessão, Márcio Chaves Pires, Dias organizou uma enorme tenda com as realizações de sua gestão num episódio que ficou conhecido como Túnel do Tempo.
> 
> Mesmo argumentando que se tratava de propaganda institucional sobre os 50 anos do município e sem vincular nome ou siglas ao evento, a Justiça entendeu como propaganda ilegal da coligação, cassou a candidatura de Pires em 2004 e, em 2010, suspendeu por cinco anos os direitos políticos do ex-prefeito.
> 
> A Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo, estatal do governo, diz que a entrega do trecho segue um cronograma técnico, usual em todas as obras do gênero. Mesmo depois de entrar em funcionamento definitivo, a obra alterará muito pouco a rotina dos 600 mil trabalhadores da zona leste, que ainda dependerão diariamente de ônibus - muitos deles velhos - abarrotados para acessar a Linha Verde.
> 
> http://ultimosegundo.ig.com.br/poli...alckmin-mira-reduto-petista-em-sao-paulo.html



*Line 15 Monorail* - Pic update. The line is not yet open to the public, its still in tests. Opening will be within a few weeks.



Eduardo GJF said:


>




*Line 17 Monorail *- pic update










































































original post


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail Tram (SIM - VLT da Baixada Santista)* - interesting recent video about system construction


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRTs* - TransCarioca's new Madureira station 



Pitheco1 said:


> Fotos do primeiro dia de funcionamento do Terminal BRT Paulo da Portela, em Madureira. Acredito que a plataforma ao lado do Tem Tudo seja dos Expressos, e a paralela à Supervia seja dos Paradores, se não me engano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acesso ao terminal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ao meu ver, nada impede escadas partindo do Terminal e acessando a estação em cima do viaduto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retorno para Articulados do Terminal Paulo da Portela no sentido Galeão:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos: Levy Pereira


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - new pics of Retiro station, to open in a few weeks, line 1



[email protected] said:


> Obras no retiro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Futuro tunel para a linha 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seguindo para a estação piraja!


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRT (MOVE)* - system has days of chaos as overcrowding becomes a problem



jaraujo said:


> *Estação Move Metropolitano:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.otempo.com.br/cidades/rotina-em-estações-demora-brigas-e-usuários-machucados-1.889182


----------



## mopc

*Belém BRT* - recent construction picture


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Downtown Tram* - construction may interfere with downtown traffic restrictions



Miguel Pontes said:


> Prefeitura quer primeiro testar opções, como trabalho noturno e desvios
> 
> POR ISABELA BASTOS
> 
> 31/07/2014 - O Globo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Área por onde passará o VLT, perto do Morro da Providência - Custódio Coimbra / Agência O Globo
> 
> RIO — As obras de implantação do veículo leve sobre trilhos (VLT) no Centro e na Zona Portuária poderão levar à adoção de um rodízio de carros durante as intervenções. O prefeito Eduardo Paes começou a discutir o assunto nesta quarta-feira, numa reunião com técnicos das áreas de transportes e obras, como adiantou Ancelmo Gois em sua coluna no GLOBO. A prefeitura está preocupada com a mobilidade na região, já prejudicada pelas obras do Porto Maravilha e pela demolição do Elevado da Perimetral. A ideia é primeiro esgotar alternativas, como a adoção de desvios, interdições parciais de ruas e trabalho noturno. O rodízio seria o último recurso e só seria adotado, se necessário, a partir de janeiro.
> 
> Segundo o secretário municipal de Concessões e Parcerias Público-Privadas, Jorge Arraes, dois terços das ruas a serem usadas pelo VLT ficam na Zona Portuária. No Centro, as vias que vão integrar o trajeto do bonde são a Praça da República, as ruas da Constituição e Sete de Setembro e a Avenida Rio Branco. A preocupação maior recai sobre essas vias.
> 
> — O rodízio seria uma medida extrema. Teremos várias frentes de obras sendo instaladas até dezembro. O pico do trabalho será em abril. Vamos estudar alternativas — explica Arraes.
> 
> PROJETO REATIVA TÚNEL ABERTO NO TEMPO DO IMPÉRIO
> 
> Divididas em nove etapas, as obras do VLT já começaram por um antigo túnel sob o Morro da Providência. Aberto no tempo do Império, para fazer a ligação ferroviária do Porto com a Central, ele estava desativado há décadas. Durante as obras de revitalização da Zona Portuária, o túnel foi limpo e teve a galeria recuperada. Agora, operários do consórcio do VLT abrem a calha onde serão instalados os trilhos.
> 
> O canteiro do VLT no túnel ferroviário ocupa hoje a área da Vila Olímpica da Gamboa. Os equipamentos esportivos estão sendo remanejados dentro do próprio terreno, para permitir também a construção do futuro centro de operações do bonde moderno.
> 
> As obras deverão ganhar as ruas em setembro. A Avenida Binário e as ruas General Luiz Mendes de Morais e Santo Cristo, próximas à Rodoviária Novo Rio, serão as primeiras a receber os trilhos.
> 
> Segundo o secretário de Concessões e Parcerias Público-Privadas, Jorge Arraes, nessas avenidas — que se tornaram opção de circulação para o Centro, com a derrubada da Perimetral — o trabalho mais pesado será noturno, para não atrapalhar o trânsito.
> 
> LINHA ATÉ O AEROPORTO SANTOS DUMONT
> 
> Até dezembro, a prefeitura pretende abrir gradativamente frentes de obras nas avenidas Rio Branco, Beira-Mar e Rodrigues Alves, nas ruas Sete de Setembro e da Constituição, nas praças da República e Mauá, entre outras vias.
> 
> Os trilhos do VLT começam a chegar em agosto. Eles estão sendo fabricados na França pela Alstom, mesma fornecedora dos bondes. O VLT terá seis linhas. A previsão é que a primeira esteja pronta para testes em dezembro de 2015. Ela ligará a rodoviária ao Aeroporto Santos Dumont, passando pela Zona Portuária e pelo túnel ferroviário. A partir desse ponto, a linha atravessa a Presidente Vargas e segue por Praça da República, ruas da Constituição, Sete de Setembro, avenidas Rio Branco e Beira-Mar, até chegar ao Santos Dumont.
> 
> Read more: http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/obra-de...otado-no-centro-do-rio-13440149#ixzz392nOIAiE


----------



## raul lopes

MONORAIL SAO PAULO 

Monotrilho da linha 15 prata. by Lipe_Matheus, on Flickr

Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr

Monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata faz primeira viagem teste by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

METRO RIO DE JANEIRO 




























Metrô Copacabana Subway Copacabana Estação Cardeal Arcoverde Metrô Rio de Janeiro metrorio by seLusava, on Flickr

GEDC0168 by Glovebr2008, on Flickr

Kapsch errichtet TETRA-Infrastruktur für neue U-Bahn-Linie in Rio de Janeiro by APA-OTS, on Flickr

Metro Rio de Janeiro by tometro, on Flickr

A calm day by lucasmonary, on Flickr

Uruguai by Janos Graber, on Flickr

Ipanema (Gal. Osorio) subway station, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. by Jorge from Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Sobral Light Rail* - diesel train line still in tests has an accident



Ramos said:


> *Mais um acidente de trânsito envolvendo o metrô (VLT) é registrado na cidade de Sobral*
> 
> _Sobral 24 horas - 7 de abril de 2015_
> 
> O acidente aconteceu na manhã desta terça-feira (07), por volta das 11h40. O metrô VLT colidiu em um carro new fiesta de cor vermelha. A ocorrência se deu no bairro Campo dos Velhos. Felizmente, houve apenas danos materiais. Os agentes de trânsito foram acionados para controlar o tráfego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sobral24horas.com/2015/0...te-de-transito.html?showComment=1428427306593
> 
> ===========
> 
> Mais uma acidente em passagem de nível. Vejam que apesar de investir mais de R$ 90 milhões nessa obra, o governo do Ceará não instalou cancelas, portões, postes ou ao menos pintou alguma sinalização em muitas das passagens de nível existentes na linha férrea usada pelo VLT.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM VLT da Baixada Santista)* - Deadline for commercial operations pushed from October to December 2015. Trial operations (no-fee, limited hours, small stretch) to start within two weeks.




mark 69 said:


> Mais um link... Mais um prazo... Mais decepção...
> 
> :no: Tá osso viu!
> 
> 
> *Início das operações do VLT sofre novo atraso na região*
> O diretor-presidente da EMTU, Joaquim Lopes da Silva Júnior, esteve nesta sexta-feira na região para fazer uma vistoria nas obras
> 
> 
> Novo atraso na previsão de início das operações comerciais do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) na Baixada Santista: agora, *a nova data é dezembro de 2015*. Anteriormente, a Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos (EMTU) trabalhava com outubro como o momento em que a população teria acesso ao novo meio de transporte.
> 
> A nova promessa foi feita nesta sexta-feira (17) pelo diretor-presidente da EMTU, Joaquim Lopes da Silva Júnior, durante visita técnica às instalações do túnel que é por onde passarão os trens do VLT, fazendo a ligação entre Santos e São Vicente, no José Menino.
> 
> Lopes também confirmou que, a partir do dia 27 deste mês, a empresa vai colocar em funcionamento a Operação Precursora, entre as estações Mascarenhas de Moraes e João Ribeiro, em São Vicente. Nessa etapa, dois trens farão as viagens monitoradas e de forma gratuita durante alguns meses. A operação experimental será gratuita e feita de segunda a sexta-feira, das 13h às 16 horas.
> 
> fotos atuais do túnel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.atribuna.com.br/noticias...egiao/?cHash=cbafcc6058c800fb7c792d84b4c41883


----------



## Arthur Baz

mopc said:


> *Sobral Light Rail* - diesel train line still in tests has an accident


 I know a guy that lived at Sobral. He said everybody there hates this tram, as it isn't well-planned and jams the traffic. I hope it gets better one day...hno:


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Bom Juá station opens



tonyssa said:


> *Estação Bom Juá *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/governodabahia/


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - test operations to start this Monday, April 27, 2015



> *São Vicente: VLT começará, gratuitamente, na segunda*
> Operação experimental não terá cobrança de tarifa
> 
> Da Reportagem comentários Comentar
> 
> 
> Quem duvidou por muitos anos, agora pode acreditar. O sistema de Veículos Leves sobre Trilhos (VLT) agora tem dia e horário para começar a funcionar, mesmo que um curto trajeto: será na segunda-feira, a partir das 13 horas.
> 
> Conforme o Diário do Litoral antecipou na edição do último dia 9, a EMTU, empresa ligada ao Governo do Estado responsável pela implantação do VLT, vai deflagrar a Operação Precursora entre as estações Mascarenhas de Moraes e João Ribeiro, em São Vicente.
> 
> A operação será feita com dois veículos e sem cobrança de tarifa, de segunda a sexta-feira, das 13 horas às 16 horas.
> 
> A extensão entre as estações Mascarenhas de Moraes e João Ribeiro é de aproximadamente seis quilômetros, atravessando os bairros de Cidade Náutica, Catiapoã, Centro e Itararé.
> 
> Já na parte de Santos, a EMTU estima que ainda este mês serão concluídos os trabalhos de construção das estações Nossa Senhora de Lourdes (perto da Rua Santa Catarina, no José Menino), Pinheiro Machado (Canal 1) e Porto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trabalhos de conclusão da estação foram intensificados este mês (Foto: Matheus Tagé/DL)
> 
> Impasse
> 
> As obras de implantação deste modal só não avançam mais por problemas judiciais. O Grupo de Atuação Especial do Meio Ambiente (Gaema) do Ministério Público do Estado de São Paulo questiona na Justiça o traçado do VLT em um trecho de dois quilômetros na Avenida Francisco Glicério, nas imediações do Mendes Convention Center.
> 
> O Tribunal de Justiça do Estado de São Paulo (TJ-SP) deferiu uma liminar paralisando os trabalhos desde o dia 13 do mês passado. Dez dias depois, a EMTU, responsável pela implantação do VLT, entrou com recurso para poder continuar os trabalhos – mas ainda aguarda resposta da Justiça.
> 
> Foto estação em São Vicente (Matheus Tagé/DL): Trabalhos de conclusão da estação foram intensificados este mês


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail *

*GRAND OPENING*


The system opened today for a period of test operations with passengers, free of charge, on a limited section (50% of length). It will open from 1 to 4 pm.

I was there to be one of the first to use the light rail metro. 

MAP

Only the section between the hills and Moraes station is open now. The rest will open until the end of the year.




















platform doors will eventually be installed













































a tunnel still has to be completed for the trams to reach Santos city proper





























the vehicles have 7 open-gangway segments









folding seats


















Santos is a city of retired people









viaduct underpass near Sao Vicente center


----------



## mopc

*VIDEOS*


----------



## mopc

*General *- Rail Journal overview of Brazilian rail projects

Tuesday, April 28, 2015

*World Cup rail projects caught offside*

Written by Kevin Smith




Despite the promises made in the run up to the 2014 World Cup, many passenger rail projects intended for the tournament struggled to get off the drawing board, with schemes cancelled or delayed due to political infighting and problems with securing funds. Kevin Smith assesses the current situation. 

SLOWLY snaking through the rainforest and clinging to mountain cliffs, Serra Verde Express' Trem da Serra do Mar Paranaense, which runs for 69km daily between Curitiba and Morretes in Paraná state is one of the most spectacular tourist railway journeys in Brazil, if not the world.
The metre-gauge railway was built from 1880-1885 to aid the social and economic development of the state's coastal towns by providing a direct connection to the capital. It is still used by Latin American Logistics (ALL) freight services to and from the port at Paranagua, 41km beyond Morretes, and is a true engineering marvel of its time. It features 14 tunnels, and 30 bridges and viaducts, from which passengers have stunning views of valleys and vistas, waterfalls, and lakes.

Passengers on the journey are greeted by hikers and residents of the various small towns and villages along the route who stop to wave at the train as it crawls pass. That they do this reflects the novelty of the passenger train in Brazil in general, and in Paraná where the tourist train is the sole passenger service in the state.

Brazil worldcupFor long distance travel Brazilians rely on buses and planes to traverse the huge distances between cities in this continent-sized country. Its once bustling inter-city network is now a distant memory apart from a few isolated services. Indeed while the larger cities like Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo now collectively carry 10 million passengers a day on rapid transit and suburban trains, rail services in rural areas are reserved for tourist services operated by companies like Serra Verde Express. It's a similar story in the vast majority of medium-sized cities where for decades transport policies have favoured road leaving the streets to drown in congestion, with the few rail services often unable to meet demand.

Curitiba is lucky. Its impressive bus rapid transit (BRT) network, which pioneered BRT when it was introduced in the 1970s, features dedicated corridors served by triple-articulated vehicles that reach all corners of the city and provide a comprehensive downtown service for its 1.7 million inhabitants. Observers credit Curitiba's success to following through with a dedicated plan for its public transport system in spite of changes in government, which elsewhere have delayed or put paid to various schemes.

This year's FIFA World Cup, which Brazil hosted in June and July, was supposed to be an opportunity for many passenger rail projects in the 12 host cities to finally get off the drawing board. The Brazilian government and people envisaged urban transit as a major legacy of the tournament, justifying the vast outlay on the festival of football, with $US 8.5bn earmarked for infrastructure and $US 3.5 for stadiums.

However, as the protests that marred the first few days of the tournament and 2013's warm up competition, the Confederations Cup, showed, a great proportion of the population were aghast that many of these projects failed to materialise.

Instead of vital health and education services and the new infrastructure so badly needed in Brazil, taxpayers' money was prioritised for vast new football stadia, many of which are unsuitable for the local teams they now serve. And as time ran out, money was taken away from many of the promised infrastructure investments.

A bus fare hike in mid 2013 was the final straw. Thousands of people subsequently took to the streets to display their anger, often clashing with police as their frustration boiled over.

A fifth of the projects earmarked for the tournament were dropped altogether, with a study by Globo Network's G1 online portal finding that only 51.7% of the urban transit and airport projects were completed. Of the 45 projects inaugurated, 15 were partially incomplete, and 10 opened during the tournament while 32 were expected to be completed after its conclusion.

The flagship 511km Rio to São Paulo high-speed project is the most glaring example of a rail project that was promised for the World Cup, but failed to arrive. It was actually put out to tender in 2010. But with only one group, TAV Brazil, a consortium of 22 companies led by Hyundai Rotem, submitting a bid, the government was forced to repackage and relet the project into separate operations and equipment, and civil works contracts. Again no appropriate contractor emerged, leading the government to delay the tendering process in August 2013, pushing any hope of the project getting up and running back to at least the 2020s.

According to Brazil's transport minister Mr Paulo Passos, the government's Enterprise Planning and Logistics (EPL) agency is currently reviewing the original studies for the line to see whether they are still feasible, but he failed to confirm a completion date for this study. Brazil's National Transport Agency (ANTT) director Mr Carlos Fernando do Nascimento also told IRJ that there is no date for the conclusion of the study but he is optimistic that the project would eventually get built."It doesn't matter who is in government, we need good infrastructure in Brazil and this project would provide that," Nascimento says.

In addition to the high-speed project, many of the other rail projects promised for the World Cup, and deemed priorities by the government, failed to get up and running in time and were replaced by cheaper and faster-to-implement bus schemes. This was the case in Manaus where proposals to build a monorail project are now seemingly dead, and in Brasilia where a new Reais 276.9m 6.5km light rail line connecting JK International Airport with the city's existing metro network at Asa Sul was cancelled in 2011 amid allegations of fraud in the bidding process.

In other cities transit projects intended for the World Cup that were not completed in time are now resuming. This includes in Cuiaba where only a 500m section of its 22.2km light rail line from the city's political administrative centre to Marechal Rondon International Airport and Coxipó was completed by June. CAF has now completed delivery of a fleet of 40 Urbos LRVs and construction of the Reais 1.4bn project, the most expensive of the transit schemes proposed for the tournament, is due to be completed in December 2015. On November 18 the Federal Public Ministry and State Public prosecutor filed a lawsuit asking the contractors to pay Reais 148m in compensation for initiating the work despite knowing that it would not be finished in time for the World Cup and the subsequent hardship this caused to the population, with over 800 homes relocated to make way for the light rail network.

Similarly in Fortaleza, construction on its inaugural diesel light rail project, the 12.7km link from Parangaba to Mucuripe, was suspended in June, with around 50% of the Reais 265.5m scheme complete. A tender for a contract to complete the work is set to be issued on December 10 according to the state government of Ceará. No date has yet been set for the start of operations.

Belo Horizonte was another city that was not ready in time for the World Cup. However, funding was finally allocated in January for metro improvements and for construction of the new 10.2km Line 2 and an initial 4.5km section of Line 3.

São Paulo also missed World Cup deadlines for the introduction of its inaugural lines 15 and 17 monorail projects and, despite a high-profile accident in which one worker was killed, these projects are now nearing completion. Testing of the initial 3km section of Line 15 is now underway and the complete 27km line is expected to open in 2015. Line 17 from Jabaquara on metro Line 1 and Congonhas airport to São Paulo Morumbi on Line 4 is expected to be completed in 2016-17, while a 25-year public-private partnership (PPP) concession to build operate and maintain the Reais 2.4bn monorail Line 18, was awarded to ABC Integrado consortium in August. The 15km line will link São Paulo with the neighbouring ABC Region (Santo André, São Bernardo, and São Caetano) and is due to be completed in 2018. In addition Move São Paulo secured a Reais 9.6bn concession for a 25-year PPP concession for metro Line 6 in November 2013. The 13.5km north-south line will link Brazilândia with São Joaquim on Line 1 and operations are set to begin in 2020.

Meanwhile construction of CPTM's 11km airport service from Engineer Goulart to Guarulhos International Airport is also underway and expected to be completed next year. A scheme to reintroduce regional passenger services on four routes from the city is also set to commence in the first quarter of 2015 with a call for private companies to express interest in a PPP concession for the São Paulo - Americana project. Calls for three other projects for a total of 477km are set to follow during the year. In addition CPTM completed a feasibility study for a 30km north-south light rail line from Guarulhos to the ABC Region in September, while a 16.9km light rail line between the neighbouring cities of Santos and São Vicente is expected to open in March.

Work is also continuing in Rio where public transport investment and improvements are a major element of the works taking place ahead of the 2016 Olympic Games. This includes the introduction of an enhanced commuter service and a 15km extension of Line 4 from Ipanema to Jardim Oceânico with a branch to Gávea. A 4km extension of metro Line 2 from Carioca to São Cristóvão via Estácio is also due to open in 2018, while work is also underway to develop a 52km six-line downtown light rail network.

Funding sources

Completing such a wide range of infrastructure projects at the same time with such a strict deadline is certainly a cause of the delays. Whether Brazil has the engineering and project management expertise to complete such an array of projects simultaneously has also been questioned, while political posturing is cited as another contributing factor, with alleged government corruption regularly condemned by protestors. Overcoming the mountains of red tape to get these projects up and running is another significant challenge, as is securing sufficient and adequate sources of funding.

Brazil's government intends to enact many of the country's urban rail transit schemes as PPPs to ease the cost burden on the federal and state governments, many of which are at their credit limit and simply cannot borrow any more money.

However, this makes delivering socially important but low farebox-generating transit projects much more problematic. After all it is impossible to attract an investor unless they have sufficient guarantees that the service will operate at a profit; a metro project in São Paulo with connections to the existing network which carries 5 million people a day is more attractive than a standalone monorail project in Manaus.

Yet the ability of a PPP to deliver in Brazil where the government has failed is reflected in Salvador's experience with Line 1, the sole rail project to open in time for the World Cup.

Work began on the project in 2000 but political wrangling and contractual disputes resulted in continuous delays. By 2008 work on the 7.6km Lapa - Retiro section was complete, and new trains were delivered in 2010. However, the municipality could not afford to meet the running costs of the line, leaving the track to rot and the trains to stand motionless.

A subsequent standoff between a populist mayor and a pro-government state administration led to further delays until a new city government reached an agreement with the state administration last year, paving the way in October 2013 for Brazilian infrastructure concessionaire CCR to secure the build-operate-transfer contract to complete the work on Line 1.

It did so by June 11, two days before the first World Cup match in the city introducing a 10-minute interval service. Services have subsequently been ramped up this autumn and operations are set to be extended over the remaining 4.3km section of the first phase of Line 1 between Retíro and Pirajá in early 2015. It is also pushing ahead with the 24.2km east-west Line 2 under a Reais 4bn contract.

Mr Roberto Labarthe, new business executive at CCR, says that the fund's work shows that PPPs can work in Brazil. In addition to Salvador, it has successfully implemented São Paulo metro Line 4 as a PPP project, although he admits this is a unique case "that is hard to repeat" because construction of the infrastructure and tunnels was already underway when the government brought the project to market. CCR is also currently involved in Rio's six-line downtown and port light rail network, for which it secured a Reais 1.6bn contract as the head of a consortium including Oderbrecht Transport and RATP's Brazilian subsidiary in April 2013.

However, Labrathe warned delegates at the 2nd Rail Brazil Tech and Business conference on November 13 that PPPs are not the "panacea the legislators thought they might be." Labarthe said that of 127 PPPs in different sectors currently under analysis, only 14 of these contracts have been signed, pointing to a lack of government stability and a failure to define the roles of the private and public sectors as the reasons that many of the projects are not taking off.

"We need stability so if the government changes we don't have people reinventing the wheel," Labarthe said. "These contracts are 30-year contracts. I have to be responsible to my shareholders for 30 years and if the rules of the game are changing then we are not going to get anywhere. You can change the minister, you can change the government, but you can't change the rules of the game."

Labarthe says that as a prospective investor, CCR and others require assurances that their investments will result in a return. But he also stressed that the public partner should be strong and control the PPP to prevent them being overrun by a private sector only looking to make money. He encouraged them to include terms to entice investments that will benefit both parties in the long-run. He also admitted that CCR has been reluctant to invest in monorail projects due to concerns over their capacity.

"We are ignorant concerning the issues of operating a monorail," Labarthe says. "I usually don't like things of which I am ignorant. I don't like flying aeroplanes, not because I dislike aeroplanes, but because I don't know them. I much prefer to drive a car which I do know. My issue is how do you operate monorails? There is very little information about high-capacity monorails for a company like us to invest."

Taking a European approach to managing urban infrastructure projects was highlighted at the conference, and is favoured by many, including Labarthe, as a means to eliminate political infighting.

He pointed to Madrid's regional transport management model which consolidates regional transport entities into a single body. He said this could avoid disputes currently experienced in large urban areas such as Rio which is made up of multiple municipalities led by different governments with varying interests. Similarly Mr Gustavo Gardini, managing director of business development at DB International, gave a presentation outlining Germany's regional concessioning model, pointing out that since its adoption, public subsidies for urban rail operations have been eliminated.

While Europe does have its problems and is far from the utopia presented during the debate, the emphasis in both speakers' arguments to get politics out of urban transport management is a message that drew favour with other delegates. Labarthe said that under the current model, uncertainty, and concerns over identifying a suitable tariff level, will continue to hold public transport schemes back until a solution is found. He suggested the establishment of a central guarantee fund for infrastructure projects as one possible solution.

"It's easy, it's there, they just need to be convinced," Labarthe says. "If there is a policy for public transport for entire public metropolitan areas, and there are commitments made by the government regarding this policy that were approved, then this needs to be followed."

While progress is certainly being made through the adoption of a public-private model in some areas, the issues experienced in Belo Horizonte, Brasilia and Cuiaba show that the potential for problems still exists. However, with new projects getting underway and progress on other long-term schemes there is optimism in the market. In particular efforts to reintroduce regional services in São Paulo have some dreaming that this may breed similar inter-city restorations elsewhere.

Yet most remain cautious. Without significant reform to the administrative process, it may be some time before Brazilians no longer see passenger trains outside of their larger cities as a novelty. It looks like people will wave at Serra Verde Express' trains for a while yet.


----------



## vitorhenrique

"A scheme to reintroduce regional passenger services on four routes from the city is also set to commence in the first quarter of 2015 with a call for private companies to express interest in a PPP concession for the São Paulo - Americana project."

There is also a project to extend the Line 7 Rubi from Jundiaí to Campinas with 4 more stations: Louveira - Vinhedo - Valinhos - Campinas. There are meetings since 2011 to authorize the extension, but it seens that it is not interesting for some politicians, due to their association with the bus companies that transport people between Campinas and São Paulo. It is crystal clear that the population need this extension and a 5 minute analysis can show everything that is necessary to start the construction works, but there is always a "but" to keep things the way they are, unfortunately.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - tracks change downtown landscape




viniciusmlimarj said:


> *Trilhos do VLT modificam a paisagem da Zona Portuária*
> Em um mês, foi instalado um quilômetro de trilhos. Sistema começa a operar em abril de 2016
> 
> ANGÉLICA FERNANDES
> Rio - Entre os sete canteiros de obra espalhados pela Zona Portuária para implantação do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT), uma nova paisagem surge no Centro do Rio: a de ruas compartilhadas com trilhos. Nos últimos 30 dias, mais de um quilômetro de linha férrea foi instalado para receber o novo transporte, que entra em operação em abril de 2016, com a inauguração do trecho entre a Rodoviária e o Aeroporto Santos Dumont.
> A configuração das linhas do VLT mudou. Antes, o sistema estava dividido em seis rotas. Agora, ele é composto de dois eixos principais. O primeiro a ser inaugurado em abril de 2016, liga a Rodoviária ao Santos Dumont, com 23 estações. O segundo irá da Central até a Estação das Barcas, na Praça 15, e entrará em funcionamento somente depois da Olimpíada.
> Dos trechos em execução, apenas a Avenida Rio Branco ainda não recebeu trilhos. Por lá, as obras começaram em novembro e a expectativa é que a linha seja implantada a partir do próximo mês. “Existem lugares onde há muita interferência no subterrâneo com fiações e tubulações. A remoção desse material é o mais difícil. Depois que a base estiver pronta, a colocação dos trilhos é rápida”, explicou o subsecretário de Projetos Estruturantes da Secretaria Especial de Concessões e Parcerias Público-Privadas (Secpar), Gustavo Guerrante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operários preparam a pista na Rua Equador para colocar os dormentes. Na Avenida Rio Branco, a instalação dos trilhos aguarda a conclusão do trabalho de arqueólogos
> Foto: Paulo Araújo / Agência O Dia
> No trajeto em obras, um dos trechos mais avançados é no entorno do terminal rodoviário Henrique Otte, na Rua General Luis Mendes de Moraes, no Santo Cristo. Por lá, duas linhas estão sendo implantadas e a via está quase toda pronta. Nas ruas onde há mais movimento de indústrias e comércio, como a Equador, os canteiros de obras estão fracionados, por conta das garagens dos estabelecimentos.
> Segundo o subsecretário, a etapa de implantação dos trilhos em frente à entrada dos imóveis não acarretará em transtornos para os proprietários. “Durante a obra, é só colocar um tamponamento de chapa, para os veículos poderem circular normalmente”, contou.
> Durante a operação do VLT, haverá um sistema sonoro para alertar os veículos que cruzarem a linha. “O próprio VLT tem buzina e ele também andará em velocidade baixa, com a média de 17 quilômetros”, completou Gustavo.
> O segundo eixo, Central-Barcas, ainda não tem mês certo para o começo das obras. O projeto ainda está em estudo por conta do impacto no trânsito. “Será neste ano, mas ainda precisamos finalizar alguns ajustes para o anúncio formal”, declarou Guerrante. O novo percurso entrará em operação depois da Olimpíada para evitar o impacto dos testes durante os Jogos.
> 
> Cobrança à moda europeia
> A um ano da operação do VLT, o valor da passagem ainda é alvo de estudo. O cálculo não foi definido, mas a expectativa é que o custo seja o mesmo do ônibus. “Não será mais barato do que o ônibus e nem mais caro do que o metrô”, argumentou o subsecretário Gustavo Guerrante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Arte O Dia
> A cobrança será feita individualmente, através de um equipamento eletrônico dentro da composição. Não haverá cobradores: “Teremos a tecnologia para saber quantas pessoas entraram e quantas validaram a passagem. Baseado nos dados, saberemos se houve falta de pagamento e então intensificamos a fiscalização.”
> O modelo é inspirado na Europa, onde não há catracas e o pagamento é conferido por fiscais.
> 
> Fonte: http://odia.ig.com.br/noticia/rio-d...t-modificam-a-paisagem-da-zona-portuaria.html





Ygor Rodrigues said:


> VLT da Via Binário
> 
> 
> DSC01707 by YgoRodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC01706 by YgoRodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC01703 by YgoRodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## malegi

When is Rio's VLT suppose to be open ?


----------



## mopc

First part is supposed to open before the Olympics.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRT* - TransOlimpica BRT system under construction



Leandro N said:


> Do site *Cidade Olímpica*:
> 
> *Base de uma Estação sendo erguida, a última antes do Túnel sentido Recreio:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alças de acesso Av. Brasil:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sulacap - foto em direção a Magalhães Bastos - base de estação sendo erguida entre o viaduto sobre a Mal. Fontenele e Cemitério, ligeiramente ao lado do Shop. Sulacap.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Viaduto sobre Estr. Rio Grande/Curumau/Praça Luís Dantas, foto em direção ao Recreio.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Emboque do túnel do Boiúna (2º tunel - 200m), foto em direção ao Recreio:*


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia) *- new CFR train


----------



## mopc

*Salvador metro* - Line 1 Pirajá station update, the station is 70% complete and will serve as the Operational Center for the metro.



Tennyson Vital said:


> *Estação do metrô de Pirajá está com mais de 70% de obras concluídas*
> 
> O secretário de Desenvolvimento Urbano, Carlos Martins visitou na manhã dessa quarta (6), as obras do metrô em Pirajá. O local, que vai funcionar como o centro operacional das Linhas 1 e 2 do metrô, está com mais de 70% das obras concluídas da estação. Já na área do complexo de manutenção dos trens, o índice é de 58% de avanço. “As obras nessa região tem uma complexidade muito grande, sobretudo nesse período de chuvas, mas estão andando num ritmo acelerado”, assegurou Martins.
> 
> Na região, que funcionará como “cérebro operacional” do metrô, ficarão instaladas a oficina para reparo nos trens e também uma área para realização de manutenções mais simples, como limpeza, o Centro de Controle Operacional (CCO) e toda a parte administrativa do metrô. A área total de intervenções do metrô em Pirajá é de mais de 150 mil m².
> 
> Desde que o sistema metroviário de Salvador foi transferido para o Governo da Bahia em abril de 2013, a obra do metrô ganhou um ritmo acelerado e pouco mais de um ano depois, em junho de 2014, os trens começaram a rodar em operação assistida. Desde o período até agora, o metrô alcançou a marca de 4,5 milhões de passageiros transportados. O trecho em operação da Linha 1 e compreende as estações Lapa, Campo da Pólvora, Brotas, Acesso Norte, Retiro e Bom Juá.
> 
> Com investimento de R$ 3,6 bilhões para a conclusão da Linha 1 e implantação da Linha 2, o metrô chegará ao Aeroporto Internacional de Salvador, em 2017. Está previsto ainda o investimento em um novo trecho de Pirajá à Águas Claras com extensão de 5,5 quilômetros. Com isso, em 2017, a linha completa do metrô terá 41 quilômetros.
> 
> http://www.sedur.ba.gov.br/estacao-do-metro-de-piraja-esta-com-mais-de-70-de-obras-concluidas/






Tennyson Vital said:


> *Fotos da Estação Pirajá*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.secom.ba.gov.br/galeria/...ras-do-Metro-Estacao-Piraja.html#menu-galeria




Forumer pics



Lucassalvador said:


> Fui dar uma volta e levar meu irmão pra conhecer o sistema. O horário foi pela tarde e estava tudo muito tranquilo. Fotos do dia 04.05.2015
> 
> 
> Preparo para instalação da passarela que irá interligar a nova Estação Acesso Norte 2 a A.N.1 e ao terminal de ônibus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reparem no trecho onde tem uma lona preta, no final, em vez do concreto há um monte de pedras soltas. Era onde saia o rio que foi aterrado, este vinha da Heitor Dias e desaguava no Camurujipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nova saída agora, se faz por essa galeria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novo terminal de ônibus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novos mapas que estão sendo colocados dentro dos vagões (não em todos ainda, pelo menos até a segunda).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Não sei se colocaram aqui (não lembro) as distâncias e tempos da Linha 2.


----------



## mopc

*General *- article stating that Light Rail is better than BRT for Latin America



rkj said:


> https://agenda.weforum.org/2015/05/why-latin-americas-urban-transport-is-on-track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the introduction of the first bus rapid transit (BRT) systems in Brazil in the 1970s, Latin American cities have been leaders in the sector. More than 45 cities in Latin America have since invested in BRT, accounting for nearly two-thirds of BRT ridership worldwide.
> 
> However, as metropolises in Latin America and beyond continue to evaluate long-term solutions for more effective urban flow, light rail transit (LRT) has gained visibility as an environmentally friendly alternative to congestion in urban centres.
> 
> Transit systems require significant investment and should therefore accommodate current and future demand projections. Single LRT vehicles have a capacity advantage per vehicle. This affords operators the ability to carry upwards of 35,000 passengers per hour per direction, as opposed to the typical 2,000–10,000 passengers per hour per direction served by fully grade-separated BRT systems.
> 
> This, in turn, allows LRT systems the flexibility to serve a very wide capacity range – an advantage when providing for future ridership growth, and in the short term, to meet capacity requirements for special events.
> 
> Moreover, unlike BRT systems that typically operate on diesel propulsion, LRT systems operate with electric propulsion. In Latin America, where hydroelectricity accounts for nearly two-thirds of all electricity generated, this leads to significant greenhouse gas reductions. Moreover, according to the president and CEO of Voith Hydro Latin America, more than 20% of Latin America’s feasible hydro potential is still untapped. The policy focus on developing such renewable energy sources across the region should allow for the sustained growth of clean LRT systems.
> 
> Despite a higher initial investment, the advantages of an LRT system come at lower per-passenger operating and maintenance costs to public transit agencies. North American LRT systems report cost advantages of approximately 40% per seat per hour, driven by lower system-operator and energy requirements. The latter is due to lower friction between steel wheels and steel rails when compared with the friction between rubber tyres and road surfaces. This further lessens the need to replace steel wheels on an LRT, compared with rubber tyres on a BRT, providing a further environmental advantage.
> 
> LRT systems operate on a smooth rail surface. Vehicles are therefore not subject to potholes, expansion joints or other imperfections that commonly exist in road surfaces. A smooth rail provides superior comfort for passengers and is much quieter – particularly at higher speeds. Furthermore, traction motors on LRT systems are electronically controlled, thereby allowing for smooth acceleration and deceleration. All of these factors contribute to a more pleasant travel experience for passengers, and to decreased congestion, as more commuters opt for public transit alternatives.
> 
> Moreover, unlike bus routes, which can be subject to rerouting, rail lines are permanent. As a result, LRT systems offer communities longer-term investment security, stimulating transit-oriented residential and commercial developments along the rail network. This, in turn, leads to the creation of transit-oriented neighbourhoods and generates more ridership, further supporting public transit adoption.
> 
> Finally, by virtue of their sleek appearance, spacious interiors and generous use of large glass windows, LRT systems offer a perception of environmentally conscious modernity. This perception tends to reflect positively both on the passengers using the system, as well as system owners and operators.
> 
> A growing number of transport authorities are opting to rejuvenate their existing light rail infrastructure or to construct complete new systems from scratch. Trams and light rail vehicles provide a sustainable solution for the congestion, environmental and urban development challenges faced by Latin American cities today.
> 
> The World Economic Forum on Latin America 2015 takes place in Riviera Maya, Mexico, from 6-8 May.
> 
> Author: Jacques Drouin, Director, Platform Management, Bombardier Transportation
> 
> Image: A worker cleans the floor as the train arrives at a metro station in Santo Domingo June 14, 2011. REUTERS/Eduardo Munoz
> 
> Posted by Jacques Drouin - 21:26
> All opinions expressed are those of the author. The World Economic Forum Blog is an independent and neutral platform dedicated to generating debate around the key topics that shape global, regional and industry agendas.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM VLT da Baixada Santista)* - update on Port area



presidente.web said:


> Segue algumas imagens, do trecho entre o patio, antes da chegada
> na Av Conselheiro Nébias.
> 
> Trecho entre Rua 28 de setembro em direção à rua Padre Anchieta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trecho entre a Rua 28 de Setembro em direção a Rua Batista Pereira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rua Pereira Batista em direção a Rua 28 de setembro
> (já sem o portão de gradil)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rua Manoel Tourinho em direção a Rua Silva Jardim
> (também sem o portão de gradil)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borrachão colocado entre os trilhos (marca)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borrachão / concretagem / base em concreto de poste ou sinalização
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rua Silva Jardim em direção à Rua Campos Melo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rua Silva Jardim em direção à Rua Manoel Tourinho



Renders of future downtown Santos section



presidente.web said:


> Segue alguns releases do projeto relativo ao VLT 2a etapa,
> mais precisamente a parte do centro de Santos e praça dos Andradas.


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - Federal Government will help with funds to complete the system




André cavando n'água said:


> *Governo Federal vai ajudar MT a concluir obra de trem bilionário da Copa*
> 
> Vinícius Segalla
> Do UOL, em São Paulo*
> 08/05/201512h00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trens do VLT de Cuiabá estão na cidade, mas ninguém sabe quando começarão a operar
> 
> O Governo Federal irá auxiliar o Governo do Estado de Mato Grosso a concluir a obra do VLT (Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos) de Cuiabá, que deveria ter ficado pronta a tempo para a Copa do Mundo, mas que ainda está na metade. A obra, inicialmente contratada por R$ 1,4 bilhão, já consumiu cerca de R$ 1 bilhão em recursos públicos e, segundo cálculos do governo estadual, ainda demandará cerca de R$ 800 milhões para ficar pronta.
> O atual governador de Mato Grosso, Pedro Taques (PDT), assumiu o cargo em janeiro deste ano e se deparou com a obra inacabada, e agora tem que lidar com este "pepino bilionário", que é a segunda obra de mobilidade urbana mais cara dentre as constantes no planejamento nacional para o mundial de futebol do ano passado.
> Taques foi a Brasília na última quarta-feira, pedir auxílio ao Ministério da Cidades porque foi desta pasta que partiu o aval para que a obra fosse contemplada com verbas federais e constasse na Matriz de Responsabilidades da Copa, por meio de um documento técnico que teria sido forjado para que um parecer favorável a obra fosse produzido. As servidoras responsáveis por esse parecer foram, posterioremente, exoneradas.
> Agora, o Governo Federal fala em auxílio ao governo mato-grossense, embora não informe se tal ajuda se dará por meio de recursos financeiros. Oficialmente, a Secretaria Nacional de Transportes e da Mobilidade Urbana, vinculada ao Ministério das Cidades, "estuda modos para solucionar o problema do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos, paralisada por entraves que vão desde a falta de cronograma de execução até a ausência de estudo tarifário", conforme afirma o Estado de Mato Grosso, por meio de nota oficial. Um acordo de cooperação entre os governos do Estado e Federal foi firmado durante reunião realizada na última quarta-feira (6), em Brasília, entre Pedro Taques e o ministro Gilberto Kassab.
> De acordo com o secretário nacional de Transportes e da Mobilidade Urbana, Dario Lopes, o Ministério das Cidades precisará de tempo para avaliar todos os assuntos relativos ao modal de transportes de Cuiabá. Entre os problemas identificados está o alto montante já destinado para a execução da obra – cerca de R$ 1 bilhão – e o atraso nas frentes de trabalho, além da inexistência de recursos para que ela seja concluída.
> O governador Pedro Taques avaliou positivamente a iniciativa do Ministério das Cidades de contribuir com Mato Grosso no sentido de resolver a situação do VLT, especialmente porque o órgão deu parecer favorável à implantação do trem de superfície na capital mato-grossense. "Queremos e vamos solucionar essa questão do VLT e por isso precisamos de toda a ajuda possível. Os mato-grossenses precisam de resposta quanto à essa obra, que é uma das mais caras já contratadas no Estado", afirmou o governador.
> Após audiência de conciliação na primeira vara da Justiça Federal em Cuiabá, realizada há um mês, o Governo de Mato Grosso e o Consórcio VLT Cuiabá-Várzea Grande decidiram que vão apresentar, até o fim do mês de junho, estudos de viabilidade e detalhes de como será executada a obra do modal.
> A Procuradoria Geral do Estado, de posse dos relatórios realizados pela empresa gerenciadora e pela Controladoria Geral do Estado, aponta um conjunto extenso de problemas e falhas técnicas nas obras já executadas. Por outro lado, o consórcio argumenta que houve atrasos nos pagamentos e desapropriações.
> "Acreditamos que há falhas na execução da obra e correções que devem ser feitas. O Consórcio precisa mostrar se há ou não falhas e quando serão corrigidas. Este prazo é para dar clareza do que realmente aconteceu. Entretanto, entendemos que haviam frentes de trabalho abertas que poderiam ser desenvolvidas", afirmou o procurador-geral do Estado, Patryck Ayala.
> Participaram da reunião em Brasília, além do governador, do ministro e o do secretário nacional de Transportes, os secretários de Estado de Cidades, Eduardo Chiletto, de Comunicação, Jean Campos, e os secretários nacionais de Acessibilidade e Programas Urbanos, Luis Oliveira Ramos, e de Saneamento, Paulo Ferreira.
> 
> _* Com informações de Thaisa Pimpão, do Gabinete de Comunicação Social do Governo de Mato Grosso_






netinhogga said:


> Os atrasos na implantação do VLT (Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos) poderão causar ainda mais prejuízos ao Consórcio VLT. Isso porque o plano de manutenção previsto para os vagões é de apenas dois anos e, destes, 12 meses já se passaram. Como a obra não deverá ser concluída antes de 2018, ainda seriam necessários pelo menos outros dois anos de serviços preventivos para evitar o desgaste dos trens. O diretor geral da CAF Brasil, Agenor Marinho, preferiu não estimar se haverá um custo maior por conta disto.
> 
> Os atrasos na implantação do VLT (Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos) poderão causar ainda mais prejuízos ao Consórcio VLT. Isso porque o plano de manutenção previsto para os vagões é de apenas dois anos e, destes, 12 meses já se passaram. Como a obra não deverá ser concluída antes de 2018, ainda seriam necessários pelo menos outros dois anos de serviços preventivos para evitar o desgaste dos trens. O diretor geral da CAF Brasil, Agenor Marinho, preferiu não estimar se haverá um custo maior por conta disto.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 4 Higienópolis-Mackenzie station update. The station will open in 2016



RMeier said:


> Estação Higienópolis-Mackenzie nesta semana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Instagram


----------



## mopc

*More about Line 5 drilling machine.*



RMeier said:


> *Tatuzão chega à futura estação Hospital São Paulo da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô*
> 
> Equipamento instala o revestimento estrutural do túnel, com anéis de concreto e fibras de aço, ao mesmo tempo em que perfura o solo
> 
> O shield, também conhecido como "tatuzão", chegou nesta quinta-feira, 25, à futura estação Hospital São Paulo, da Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô de São Paulo. Ao mesmo tempo em que perfura o solo, o equipamento instala o revestimento estrutural do túnel, com anéis de concreto e fibras de aço. "Nós temos dois shields para trás, vindo de Santo Amaro, que são menores. Cada um abre um túnel. Aqui temos um shield grande com mais de dez metros de largura. Então, ele abre o túnel que tem duas linhas de Metrô, ida e volta", explicou o governador Geraldo Alckmin.
> 
> A Linha 5 é a primeira de Metrô no Brasil que possui três tuneladoras trabalhando simultaneamente. A maior delas, o Megatatuzão, possui uma roda de corte de 10,5 metros de diâmetro e escava um túnel único. Ao todo, mais de 3.300 metros de túneis em direção à estação Chácara Klabin, na interligação com a Linha 2-Verde, já foram construídos pela máquina, desde setembro de 2013.
> 
> 
> A estação Hospital São Paulo terá quatro pavimentos internos, com 36 metros de profundidade, além de um edifício para as salas técnicas, totalizando 12.403 metros quadrados de área construída. Contará com banheiros públicos, portas de plataforma, 17 escadas rolantes, 5 elevadores e um bicicletário. Os acessos serão feitos pelas ruas Pedro de Toledo e dos Otonis.
> 
> 
> Para a expansão da Linha 5-Lilás, o Governo faz um investimento de R$ 8,7 bilhões, incluindo a compra de 26 novos trens. Esse empreendimento gera 5.500 empregos diretos. Após a estação Adolfo Pinheiro, entregue em 2014, serão mais 10 km de extensão e outras 10 estações: Alto da Boa Vista; Borba Gato; Brooklin; Campo Belo; Eucaliptos; Moema; AACD-Servidor; Hospital São Paulo; Santa Cruz e Chácara Klabin. A previsão é que 781 mil passageiros sejam transportados diariamente nessa linha quando a operação for plena.
> 
> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnot...tao-hospital-so-paulo-da-linha-5-lils-do-metr


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail *- update near Rio Branco Avenue



leonardosm said:


> Algumas imagens recentes.
> 
> Av. Rio Branco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binário se preparando para receber o APS em um trecho bem grande da via.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://taxiemmovimento.blogspot.com.br/2015/06/trilhos-do-vlt-sao-instalados-no-centro.html?spref=tw


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...d-transit-in-favour-of-metro.html?channel=525
> 
> *Rio rejects bus rapid transit in favour of metro*
> Monday, June 29, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _THE governor of the Brazilian state of Rio de Janeiro, Mr Luiz Fernando Pezão, has confirmed an election pledge to build the new Line 3 linking Niterói with São Gonçalo as a metro rather than a bus rapid transit line_
> 
> A proposal for a monorail has also been dropped, as neither the bus rapid transit nor the mororail would be able to meet forecast demand. The secretary of state for development, Mr Marco Capute, says while bus rapid transit would be quicker and cheaper than building a metro, it would only be of short-term benefit.
> 
> Capute says studies will be completed by next year to enable construction to start in 2017 or 2018. The metro line is expected to take five years to complete
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - vehicles arrives in town



leonardosm said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4jveLjC_7H/?tagged=vlt





diegosouza92 said:


> ^^^^^^


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 Moema station update



RMeier said:


> Estação Moema em 29/06/15



*Hospital Sao Paulo station drilling machine arrival*



RMeier said:


> Vídeo do GESP sobre a chegada do shield duplo em Hospital São Paulo. A estação é mais uma que não está com a laje de fundo pronta para a passagem da tuneladora, como dá para ver. Se repararem no mapa do avanço dos tatuzões dá para ver onde estava a Lina semana passada, supostamente no meio do caminho até o VSE Roque Petrella.


*Campo Belo station*



RMeier said:


> Lauro, ainda bem que você citou Campo Belo. O Google Earth atualizou as imagens de São Paulo. Agora uma boa parte é do dia 5 de junho. Aliás, dá para ver bem o Rodoanel Norte em alguns trechos como o Lote 1, que você comenta lá no outro thread. Bom, aqui fiz mais um gif animado para mostrar como anda a escavação.


----------



## thicken

perfect


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 6 construction update 




Lauro Freitas said:


> Posto de gasolina da esquina com a Avenida Pompeia com a via Venancio Aires, totalmente demolido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outro Imovel do outro lado da rua completamente demolido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Futura estação Freguesia do Ó com sua demolição bem adiantada.




Station renders



Lauro Freitas said:


>




Technical data



Lauro Freitas said:


> Segue algumas caracteristiscas do Shield.
> 
> 
> Linha 6 Laranja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linha 4 Amarela do Metro especificações( só para termos uma base das caracteristicas do equipamento)


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 drilling machine reaches Jardim de Alah station one month before schedule. The station was filled with water to equalize pressure.




dipaula13 said:


> TATUZÃO CHEGA AO JARDIM DE ALAH COM MAIS DE UM MÊS DE ANTECEDÊNCIA
> 10/07/2015 - 18:39h - Atualizado em 10/07/2015 - 18:39h
> Parte da futura estação foi preenchida com água para receber o equipamento
> 
> O governador Luiz Fernando Pezão anunciou, na manhã desta sexta-feira (10/7), a chegada do Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) – conhecido como Tatuzão – ao Jardim Alah. Conforme informara Pezão esta semana, o equipamento chegou com 35 dias de antecedência à futura estação da Linha 4 do Metrô.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - A Linha 4 do Metrô será um dos maiores legados para a população. Há mais de 9.200 trabalhadores nessa obra. O fato de o Tatuzão ter chegado ao Jardim de Alah um mês antes do previsto comprova o empenho do governo do estado com a realização desse projeto de mobilidade. Estamos falando de um transporte que será usado por mais de 300 mil pessoas por dia na Linha 4 e vamos entregá-lo antes do início dos jogos olímpicos - afirmou Pezão.
> 
> Numa solução inédita na engenharia brasileira, parte da estação foi preenchida com água para receber a tuneladora, que vinha escavando por baixo do canal do Jardim de Alah. Esta técnica chama-se breakthrough submerso e foi utilizada para equilibrar a pressão do terreno e permitir que o Tatuzão continuasse operando em ambiente similar ao que estava sob o canal. O método – comumente utilizado no exterior e empregado recentemente em obras de metrô da Alemanha, China, Itália, Argentina e Estados Unidos – foi utilizado pela primeira vez no Brasil.
> 
> Para receber a máquina alemã, responsável pela construção do túnel do metrô sob a Zona Sul do Rio, um quarto da estação Jardim de Alah foi preenchida com água. Com isso, o Tatuzão chegou submerso à estação e, agora, finaliza a construção e vedação do túnel neste trecho. Em seguida, a estação começará a ser esvaziada para que o Tatuzão possa ser arrastado pelo corpo da estação. O equipamento permanecerá por cerca de 40 dias no Jardim de Alah, onde passará por manutenção programada.
> 
> Em seguida, escavará sob leito da Avenida Ataulfo de Paiva, no Leblon, até a Estação Antero de Quental, onde está previsto para chegar na segunda quinzena de outubro. Em dezembro, a tuneladora chega na região do Alto Leblon, onde irá se conectar ao túnel escavado da Barra da Tijuca em direção à Zona Sul.
> 
> 
> Tatuzão escavou 2 mil metros de túnel
> 
> Entre as estações General Osório e Jardim de Alah, o Tatuzão escavou aproximadamente 2 mil metros de túnel. Ao todo, dos 16km de túneis de via – por onde vão passar os trens – entre a Barra e Ipanema, 12km estão completamente abertos e quatro das seis estações, 100% escavadas e em fase de acabamentos. Entre a Barra da Tijuca e Ipanema, já há, inclusive, mais de 14,5km metros de trilhos instalados.
> 
> Amplamente utilizado em obras de metrô nas principais metrópoles do mundo, como Nova York, Londres e Frankfurt, o equipamento foi fabricado na Alemanha, sob medida para o solo do Rio de Janeiro. A tuneladora tem 2,7 mil toneladas e 120 metros de comprimento por 11,5 metros de diâmetro, o equivalente a um prédio de quatro andares. Ao mesmo tempo em que escava, a máquina instala as aduelas, anéis de concreto que formam os túneis. Todas as 2.754 aduelas necessárias para a construção do túnel entre Ipanema e Gávea já foram produzidas e estão estocadas na Leopoldina.
> 
> 
> Linha 4 vai retirar das ruas cerca de 2 mil veículos por hora/pico
> A Linha 4 do Metrô do Rio de Janeiro é uma obra do governo do estado do Rio de Janeiro e vai transportar, a partir de 2016, mais de 300 mil pessoas por dia, retirando das ruas cerca de 2 mil veículos por hora/pico. Serão seis estações e aproximadamente 16 quilômetros de extensão.
> 
> A ligação metroviária entre Ipanema e Barra da Tijuca estará à disposição dos passageiros em junho de 2016, com o início da operação assistida, fora do horário de pico e com intervalos maiores no fluxo dos trens, para que os últimos ajustes operacionais sejam feitos. A operação comercial nos mesmos horários das demais linhas do metrô será iniciada em julho de 2016. A partir do ano que vem, será possível ir da Barra a Ipanema em 15 minutos e, da Barra ao Centro, em 34 minutos, algo impensável para quem hoje perde mais de duas horas neste deslocamento diariamente.
> 
> http://www.rj.gov.br/web/setrans/exibeconteudo?article-id=2494307




*Future São Conrado station gets rails*





dahaka2 said:


> Fonte: Metrô Linha 4





raffasoares said:


> *Estação São Conrado recebe os trilhos de metrô*
> Fonte Subsecretaria de Comunicação do GERJ



*Line 4 cable-stayed bridge gains shape*

http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...-a-ganhar-forma-na-zona-oeste-do-rio/4305451/


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail *- news

*Most up-to-date map*











*New pics*



leonardosm said:


> Mais umas do perfil do Porto Maravilha no Facebook
> 
> Todo pimpão o Dudu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peãozada orgulhosa do trabalho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: https://www.facebook.com/portomaravilha/posts/1048284795191469






*Construction of light rail rediscovers old tramway tracks*



raffasoares said:


> Obras do VLT redescobrem antigo leito do bonde (Fajardo)



*Architect presents study on mobility in Rio focusing on light rail/trams*



RCostis said:


> *Projeto para melhorar a mobilidade no Rio tem VLT como protagonista*
> Estudo realizado pela carioca Luísa Bogossian será apresentado num debate na sede do Instituto de Arquitetos do Brasil
> por Simone Candida / Ludmilla de Lima / Rodrigo Bertolucci
> 12/07/2015 6:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primeiro Trem do VLT chega ao porto do Rio de Janeiro - Pablo Jacob / Agência O Globo
> 
> RIO - A carioca Luísa Bogossian, de 29 anos, cresceu vendo carros e ônibus como os protagonistas do cenário de mobilidade urbana do Rio de Janeiro. Ela, no entanto, nunca deixou de imaginar como seria a sensação de viver numa cidade sem barulho de trânsito e com menos poluição, onde pedestres poderiam caminhar em calçadas mais largas, ciclistas teriam ciclovias com traçados mais eficientes e o movimento de ir e vir para casa fosse mais tranquilo. Quando ingressou no mestrado em arquitetura e urbanismo da UFRJ, em 2012, a jovem arquiteta decidiu que era hora de, pelo menos, tentar colocar parte deste sonho no papel: escreveu, então, uma dissertação em que idealizou a implantação de veículos leves sobre trilhos (VLTs) ou sobre pneus (VLPs) na cidade. O estudo de Luísa, que inicialmente limitou-se a planejar o uso do veículo na Zona Sul, foi analisado pela Comissão de Mobilidade e Acessibilidade do Instituto de Arquitetos do Brasil (IAB-RJ) e será apresentado num debate sobre mobilidade e acessibilidade na Região Metropolitana, que acontece segunda-feira, dia 20 de julho, às 19h, no auditório da sede do IAB-RJ, no Flamengo.
> 
> — O principal objetivo do projeto é melhorar a qualidade da circulação nas ruas e nos espaços públicos. Fiz um recorte da Zona Sul, em trajetos entre o litoral e o maciço, mas ali tenho um cenário que a gente vê na cidade inteira: faixas de rolamento enormes, calçadas estreitas, prioridade para velocidades mais rápidas, barulho excessivo, poluição. A ideia do estudo é mostrar como esses bondes contemporâneos podem ser uma alternativa ao uso do espaço público de forma mais amigável ao pedestre, com menos poluição e mais eficiência — explica Luísa Bogossian, sócia do Estúdio Guanabara e integrante da comissão de mobilidade e acessibilidade do IAB-RJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonho de Luísa virou projeto e será discutido no IAB-RJ - Ana Branco / Ana Branco
> 
> O projeto prevê a criação de cinco linhas de VLT que circulariam pelos bairros de Ipanema, Copacabana, Botafogo, Leblon, Gávea e Jardim Botânico, sempre pelas principais vias. Bairros que no século passado eram servidos pelos antigos bondes elétricos.
> 
> RESGATE DE ANTIGAS ROTAS DE BONDES
> 
> Em Copacabana, por exemplo, Luísa defende a ligação das Ruas Siqueira Campos e Real Grandeza por uma linha que passaria pelo Túnel Velho, resgatando uma rota dos bondes. O serviço em Copacabana foi iniciado em julho de 1892 e foi determinante para o desenvolvimento do bairro.
> 
> Nestas áreas da Zona Sul em que os bondes modernos seriam os atores principais, os ônibus atuariam como coadjuvantes.
> 
> — A proposta é que os ônibus passem a trabalhar como alimentadores e só circulem em vias mais periféricas, que têm menos densidade e menos atividades econômicas. Nas vias principais, só haveria circulação de VLTs, bicicletas e carros — detalha ela, que apresentou o projeto este ano, na conclusão do mestrado no Programa de Pós-Graduação em Urbanismo da UFRJ.
> 
> Com a diminuição da faixa de rolamento para os carros e bondes, os pedestres ganhariam cerca de um metro de largura nas calçadas, diz Luísa. O traçado das ciclovias seguiria paralelamente ao dos novos bondes nessas ruas principais.
> 
> — O VLT ocupa 2,60 metros da via, enquanto a caixa de rolamento para carros exige uma distância de 3,50 metros — explica.
> 
> O arquiteto Pedro da Luz, diretor do IAB-RJ, ressalta que uma das vantagens dos novos bondes é que estes têm maior capacidade para transportar passageiros, em comparação com os ônibus e o sistema BRT. Segundo dados da Associação Nacional de Transportes Públicos (ANTP), enquanto um VLT transporta até 600 pessoas, seriam necessários 150 carros ou dez ônibus para atender a esse mesmo número de usuários. O BRT carrega de 15 mil a 35 mil pessoas por hora; o VLT, de 20 mil a 35 mil, e o metrô, de 30 mil a 45 mil.
> 
> — É importante lembrar que o projeto da Luísa não exclui nenhum modal. Com esta proposta, que vamos discutir nos seminários, seria criado um sistema com capilaridade, que é o que um sistema eficiente de transporte precisa. E se todos os modais são eficientes, o passageiro pode fazer baldeação e ir trocando de transporte: usar a bike, andar a pé, pegar o bonde ou o metrô — diz Pedro da Luz.
> 
> LINHA VIA REBOUÇAS ALIVIARIA O TRÂNSITO
> 
> As cinco linhas de VLTs desenhadas para circular pelos seis bairros da Zona Sul totalizam cerca de 39 quilômetros, nos dois sentidos. Do Leme ao Leblon, os trilhos teriam 16,1 quilômetros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonde circulando na Glória, ao lado de estudantes, em 1952 - Divulgação Light / Divulgação/Light
> 
> Para fazer a ligação entre a Zona Sul e o Centro, a arquiteta propõe a criação de uma rota de VLTs passando pelo Túnel Rebouças. Com cerca de seis quilômetros, a conexão Centro-Zona Norte pelo Rebouças, na avaliação da Comissão de Mobilidade e Acessibilidade do IAB-RJ, é uma solução para os terríveis engarrafamentos que atormentam aquele pedaço do Rio.
> 
> — Hoje temos uma infraestrutura que serve de ligação entre essas duas áreas, mas que é usada prioritariamente pelos carros. O VLT poderia levar passageiros da Lagoa até o Cosme Velho e o Rio Comprido, sendo mais uma opção de transporte — explica Luísa, destacando que seu estudo não exclui os outros meios de transporte, mas propõe uma integração entre os diversos tipos.
> 
> Enquanto o projeto encampado pela comissão do IAB-RJ é discutido, a cidade vive a expectativa de instalação dos VLTs no Centro, na Zona Portuária. No fim de junho, o primeiro trem chegou à cidade, vindo de La Rochelle, na França. Em breve, a Companhia de Desenvolvimento Urbano da Região do Porto do Rio de Janeiro (Cdurp) vai divulgar as datas de chegada dos próximos trens. Inicialmente, a previsão era de que a fase de operações começasse este mês e a segunda, em março de 2016. Agora, a estimativa é de que os VLTs comecem a circular, apenas para testes, no fim do ano. O público só poderá andar de VLT a partir de abril.
> 
> MODAL TEM BOM CUSTO E É EFICIENTE
> 
> O arquiteto Pedro da Luz, diretor do IAB-RJ, ressalta que uma das vantagens do bonde moderno é que ele tem maior capacidade para transportar passageiros, em comparação com os ônibus e até o sistema BRT. De acordo com dados publicados pela Associação Nacional de Transportes Públicos (ANTP) em outubro de 2014, enquanto um VLT pode transportar até 600 pessoas, seriam necessários 150 carros ou 10 ônibus para atender a esse mesmo número de consumidores. O BRT, destaca o IAB-RJ, é capaz de carregar de 15 mil a 35 mil pessoas por hora; o VLT, de 20 mil a 35 mil, e o metrô, de 30 mil a 45 mil pessoas no período.
> 
> — Mas é importante lembrar que o projeto da Luísa não exclui nenhum modal. Os ônibus seriam complementares e circulariam nas ruas periféricas. Com esta proposta, que vamos discutir nos seminários, seria criado um sistema com capilaridade, que é o que um sistema eficiente de transporte precisa. E se todos os modais são eficientes, o passageiro pode fazer baldeação, ir trocando: pegar bike, andar a pé, usar o bonde, pegar o metrô — comenta Pedro da Luz, acrescentando que outra linha de ação da Comissão de Mobilidade do IAB-RJ é o estímulo à revitalização dos trens metropolitanos.
> 
> Outra vantagem é o custo de implantação deste sistema em comparação com ônibus e metrô. De acordo com estimativas do IAB-RJ, o custo de um quilômetro de BRT varia entre US$ 15 milhões e US$ 20 milhões; o de um quilômetro de VLT, de US$ 25 milhões a US$ 40 milhões; e o de um quilômetro de metrô, de US$ 60 milhões a US$ 80 milhões.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonde passando pelo Largo da Carioca, em 1952. - Divulgação Light
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/projeto...-vlt-como-protagonista-16738295#ixzz3fgnzMnUl
> © 1996 - 2015. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Bonocô and Acesso norte stations update



Spitombo said:


> Fotos do dia 04/07/15.
> 
> Estação Bonocô.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base para a passarela.
> 
> 
> 
> Terminal de Ônibus e Estação Acesso Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaduto da saída estação Acesso Norte / linha 2, terminando.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 17 monorail progress update



Honda Power said:


> Fotos feitas nos últimos dias:
> 
> Estação Chucri Zaidan/Vila Cordeiro (não sei qual das duas é, me desculpem)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via elevada entre a Estaiada e Av. Santo Amaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vereador José Diniz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campo Belo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via elevada entre Santo Amaro e Washington Luís
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramal Aeroporto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pátio


----------



## paulista1978

São Paulo transport would not have an exclusive thread?


----------



## Infraholic

Actually it already has one: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=151447


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 9 and 8 depot near Presidente Altino station









Felipe Nunez
original post


----------



## mopc

paulista1978 said:


> São Paulo transport would not have an exclusive thread?





Infraholic said:


> Actually it already has one: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=151447


I have ceased to post Sao Paulo updates first in the Sao Paulo thread and then only post highlights here, as I did before. 

Now I post everything here first and apparently Dimsyl1994 spontaneously re-posts everything to each specific city thread. Thank you Dimysl1994.


----------



## dimlys1994

mopc said:


> I have ceased to post Sao Paulo updates first in the Sao Paulo thread and then only post highlights here, as I did before.
> 
> Now I post everything here first and apparently Dimsyl1994 spontaneously re-posts everything to each specific city thread. Thank you Dimysl1994.


Oh, that was nothing


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo bus system* - new directive will demand wi-fi and air-conditioning in all buses; frequency will be digitally monitored


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - new Line 15 monorail forumer pics



sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> Lauro, temos obras em todas as estações referentes ao desvio do córrego, com fases distintas de "estaqueamentos",
> e/ou com escavações para as fundações e blocos de pilares.
> 
> Ontem registrei movimentações dos _innovias_ nas duas pistas até o início da noite, abaixo uma sequência
> de uma passagem sobre a interseção com a Salim:
> 
> P1160562 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160563 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160564 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160565-2 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160565 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160566 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160567 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160580_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160584 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160569 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160586_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160598 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1160581 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> São Mateus:
> P1160560_tonemapped by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (VLT da Baixada Santista)* - official construction update video


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - update
































leonardosm said:


> Segue as atualizações...
> 
> *Aqui uma linha do VLT deixa a Rodrigues Alves em direção à gamboa, cruzando a Av. Venezuela. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A outra segue até o AquaRio e se junta à Via Binário.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do outro lado do túnel da Binário.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Um pouco mais à frente da imagem anterior. Estão finalizando os trechos próximos ao cruzamentos. Em seguida devem finalizar os cruzamentos em si. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do outro lado do cruzamento...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seguindo... A outra via está do outro lado, atrás desses galpões da esquerda.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Virando em direção a Rodoviária Novo Rio.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aqui as vias da Binário se juntam e seguem pela rua da Rodoviária até a General Luís Mendes de Morais.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Segindo...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estavam concretando alguns trechos da Gen. Luís Mendes de Morais.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Proteção extra para a composição.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Agora na volta vou pular logo para a segunda via da Binário. Seguindo pela direita*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estavam instalando APS nesse trecho.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Agora ao invés de acompanhar a curva, a via vem na direção de onde eu tirei a foto. Daqui ela segue pela Gamboa.
> 
> Queria ter ido ao centro de Manutenção mas começou a escurecer e eu preferi voltar para a Praça Mauá.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lembrando que a via a cima se liga com aquela que lá no começo do post se separa da Rodrigues Alves. *
> 
> Fim!


----------



## paulista1978

mopc said:


> I have ceased to post Sao Paulo updates first in the Sao Paulo thread and then only post highlights here, as I did before.
> 
> Now I post everything here first and apparently Dimsyl1994 spontaneously re-posts everything to each specific city thread. Thank you Dimysl1994.


Duplicity


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro (general)* - new forumer-made map by Igor Munarim









original post


Detail


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 monorail




sergiomazzi said:


> O colega *Pérsio Humberto Pupo* registrou um ângulo inusitado!


----------



## JFBlanc

any chance Line 15 will open completly in 2017?


----------



## TEBC

JFBlanc said:


> any chance Line 15 will open completly in 2017?


None. Best guest is 2020


----------



## mopc

Line 15 monorail just extended operations to every day from 7am to 7pm.


----------



## mopc

Pics



sergiomazzi said:


> O início da operação comercial também propiciou novas cenas  :
> 
> P1170003 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170009 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170025 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170014 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170048 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170035 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170050 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170053 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170069 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170068 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170070 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170071 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170072 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170073 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170076 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170082 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170092 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> *Notem o balizamento iluminado das passarelas de emergência!*
> P1170084 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170088 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170093 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1170095 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> r


https://flic.kr/p/wUsSuw


----------



## Commissioner Tadpole

*Rio de Janeiro(SuperVia)* - Apparently, the Ramos station's underground walkway - it had to be underground since the station is built under a highway, thus no room for a suspended bridge - caught fire this afternoon, causing quite some damage and possibly wrecking the shops set up there. Nobody was hurt, thankfully.

Coupled with the fact that this morning the trains' circulation was interrupted for a while next to the Gramacho station, and a few days ago there was a robbery attempt within a train next to the Olaria station(the thief didn't hurt anyone and later fled through the train tracks), it's a pretty tough week for our dear orange line.

@mopc Thanks for the map! Gives me an accurate idea of how far apart the stations are from each other.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Pirajá station update

new map












carl_Alm said:


> *Estação Bonocô - L1 - 10/08*





Spitombo said:


> De segunda a sexta, a rotina da estudante Vitória Luísa Rodrigues, de 15 anos, é a mesma. Mas, diferentemente de pouco mais de um ano, não perde nem um minuto a mais no trânsito. Vitória vai de metrô para a escola. A realidade da jovem baiana é semelhante a de centenas de estudantes da capital que, a partir da operação da Linha 1 do metrô, ganharam uma opção rápida e segura de, pelos trilhos, seguir em busca de uma melhor educação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Eu moro no Engenho Velho de Brotas e pego o metrô todo dia. Eu saio de casa e vou andando da Boa Vista até a estação Brotas. Normalmente, é bem rápido porque eu desço a estação Campo da Pólvora, mas dependendo do dia, desço na estação Lapa”, conta a estudante do 2º ano do Colégio Estadual Central.
> A estudante lembra como era a vida antes do funcionamento da Linha 1 do metrô e, apesar de não morar tão distante da escola, destaca a diferença com o uso do sistema metroviário. A dor de cabeça do trânsito, em direção ao centro da cidade, deu lugar ao conforto e rapidez para chegar, sem problemas, ao colégio.
> “Minha vida mudou muito em relação ao que era antes de ter o metrô funcionando. Eu pegava muito engarrafamento dentro do ônibus e, agora, chego rápido no colégio. Consigo ter mais tempo pra estudar e até mesmo pra dormir um pouco mais. Também facilita o aprendizado, porque a gente não chega com a cabeça cheia como quando pega engarrafamento e fica ali dentro do ônibus, parado. Dá para chegar tranquilo na escola”, conta a estudante.
> Com a conclusão do trecho da Linha 1, chegando até a estação Pirajá, mais escolas entram na rota do metrô de Salvador e, assim, mais estudantes poderão seguir o exemplo de Vitória e fazer uso do sistema metroviário. E o número será ainda maior a partir da operação da Linha 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Com a agilidade e conforto do metrô, os estudantes baianos poderão contar com minutos preciosos de estudo ou até mesmo de sono. Além da facilidade e comodidade no deslocamento para áreas de relevância para a educação, como a região da Biblioteca Pública do Estado e demais localidades do centro, que abriga cursos pré-vestibulares, faculdades e universidades.
> 
> 
> Fonte:www.sedur.ba.gov.br/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 17 monorail construction update



GiovanniGronchi said:


> Sobre as obras por aqui na Marginal... Achei que olhando daqui, o ritmo tá aumentando...





LucianoFC said:


> *Estação Vereador Jose Diniz*
> Fotos de hoje 11-Agosto-2015
> 
> 
> Realmente é a estação mais adiantada de todas... (mas mesmo assim continuo reclamando, pois é uma vergonha a lerdeza e o progresso lento da obra dessa linha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acesso a Direita (olhando de cima do viaduto Vereador Jose Diniz, de frente para o corpo da estação):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corpo da estação (olhando de cima do viaduto Vereador Jose Diniz):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acesso a Esquerda (olhando de cima do viaduto Vereador Jose Diniz, de frente para o corpo da estação):


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 International Airport update


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...de-light-rail-study-underway.html?channel=536
> 
> *Campina Grande light rail study underway*
> Tuesday, August 18, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BRAZIL's Ministry of Cities and Brazilian Urban Trains Company (CBTU) have launched a study into the feasibility of building a light rail line in Campina Grande, a city of more than 350,000 inhabitants in the northeastern state of Paraiba_
> 
> The 15km line, which is likely to be diesel operated, would utilise the alignment of a disused heavy rail line from FAP University Hospital in the north to Aluizio Campos in the south
> 
> ...


----------



## Arthur Baz

Oh no... This habit of recycling old railways was proven wrong sometimes, as we can see in Cariri and Teresina. I hope that this will not be Campina Grande's case...


----------



## Lion007

mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 update near Jardim Oceânico station


Can you show me, where on the Google Earth in this? Very nice project.:cheers::banana:


----------



## mopc

Lion007 said:


> Can you show me, where on the Google Earth in this? Very nice project.:cheers::banana:



Here


----------



## Pedrop.rio

^^ Too bad Google Maps imagery is still very outdated... But you can check the updated construction works using Google Earth time slider.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 construction official update video. The update videos had stopped in early 2014 and now resumed.



Travis_BR said:


>


----------



## almo

Pedrop.rio said:


> ^^ Too bad Google Maps imagery is still very outdated... But you can check the updated construction works using Google Earth time slider.


The mediocre new Google Maps runs OK, but Google Earth will not run on older operating systems, such as mine.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro *- pic update



Tennyson Vital said:


> Fotos de ângulos diferentes( não sei se foi mostrada).
> 
> *Estação Bonocô*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Pirajá*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Acesso Norte*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Detran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ccrmetrobahia.com.br/#6


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM - VLT da Baixada Santista)* - updates



fellipy.silva said:


> Pessoal, seguem alguns vídeos feitos pelo Emílio Pechini mostrando o andamento das obras do VLT na altura do Porto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link do canal do Emílio Pechini





lfmorandini said:


> *crédito:* perfil do Governador no facebook





dvdribeiro said:


> Apesar do tempo chuvoso e feriado, obra andando. Trilhos já cruzam a pista sentido praia.
> 
> 
> Bônus: composições 10 e 11. Não sabia que já chegaram ao menos 11. Legal!





presidente.web said:


> DATA DAS FOTOS: 08/11/2015, estação PORTO, ponto de curvatura, sequencia cruzando as ruas: Padre Anchieta, Vinte e Oito de Setembro
> e VLT sessionados ao lado do Lusíadas.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - fresh pictures of abandoned line 2 platforms at line 1 Carioca station

Carioca station was supposed to be the final station of Line 2, but money ran out in the 80s and line 2 was restricted to Estacio station. The underground Estacio-Carioca section was never completed, but now there are renewed plans for this section, which actually had some 150 meters excavated East of Carioca station in 1988 but the tunneling machine was eventually shut down, dismantelled and sent to dig Fortaleza's metro.


Since 2011 the transfer between lines 1 and 2 ceased to be at Estacio and Line 2 gained a direct connection to line 1 which enables its trains to go into line one until Botafogo station, making the system a Y.










Entrance to station











Leandro N said:


> *EXTRA, EXTRA!!*
> 
> Fotos quentíssimas da visita de Miguel Gonzalez (Quero metrô) e companhia à plataforma da linha 2 na estação Carioca:
> 
> *Escada de acesso entre Linha 1 e Linha 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leito da via, com ferragens para trilhos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plataforma central no sentido Pavuna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dá para ver os 2 leitos para trilhos praticamente prontos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Outras fotos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/aguardandoliberacaodotrafegoafrente/posts/1660720464204646


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 5 drilling machine reaches Santa Cruz station



RMeier said:


> Mais uma do Instagram: aqui vemos pela primeira vez (que eu me lembre) a futura plataforma da estação.





RMeier said:


> Mais uma etapa concluída: o shield duplo chegou nesta segunda-feira à futura estação Santa Cruz da Linha 5!!...:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Instagram


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - more pics of tunneling machine reaching Santa Cruz station. Line 5 expansion is about 85% excavated.



RMeier said:


> Agora sim, o Metrô divulgou fotos do shield duplo em Santa Cruz!!!...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Tramway (VLT)* - first station appears



Ygor Rodrigues said:


> ^^ Sei bem como se sente. :lol:
> 
> 
> YGR_6201 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> 
> 
> YGR_6202 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> 
> 
> YGR_6203 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> 
> 
> YGR_6204 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> 
> 
> YGR_6206 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> 
> 
> YGR_6209 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> 
> 
> YGR_6207 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> 
> Moço desculpa expor seu cofrinho
> 
> 
> YGR_6210 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> 
> 
> YGR_6213 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> 
> 
> YGR_6219 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr
> 
> 
> YGR_6221 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 6 ventilation shaft Tietê gains depth




RMeier said:


> Olha aí uma imagem para alegrar o fim de semana! Deduzo que seja o VSE Bandeirantes. Foi publicada no Instagram há dois dias.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - new pics



leonardosm said:


> Rua da Constituição
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Saara/Praça da República
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.portomaravilha.com.br/uploads/ca4d577dcc6454b98eefbede799169ea.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.portomaravilha.com.br/fotos_videos/g/9&h=3680&w=5520&tbnid=bHqLbqVUrfHusM:&docid=v65fghLP8iABwM&ei=GJdYVoe6CYnvwASDloKwBQ&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&page=1&start=0&ndsp=17&ved=0ahUKEwiHppG8lLHJAhWJN5AKHQOLAFYQrQMIJTAB


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro (General) *- official multi-modal city transporty map released


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 one of the drilling machines reaches final destination, Bandeirantes ventilation shaft. Line 5 extension is 90% complete.



RMeier said:


> Agora sim, Tarsila dando as caras no VSE Bandeirantes. Ah, sim, vale dizer que a Lina está escavando esta semana, apesar dos problemas lá perto da Vieira de Moraes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Instagram


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 9 near Vila Olimpia station



Marcio Staffa said:


> 02/12
> 
> Teatro JK Santander quase 100%.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 International Airport line update



Raphael_Stam said:


> Atualizada próxima a minha antiga subidinha de elevado detalhe já sem escada por motivo de lançamento de 2 pares no local ,detalhe mais dois pares de lançamento já chega no Rio Tietê e falando nele as Duas Colunas que irão transpor o mesmo já está visível com suas ferragens aparente a Fundação então parece que já está concluída.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 International Airport update



abrandao said:


> *Obras do metrô (linha 13/ CPTM) para GRU (02/12/2015):*


----------



## Falubaz

^^When is this line scheduled to open?


----------



## Arthur Baz

Here it says end of 2017, although I don't know when was this written.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 Monorail pics



sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> Oxalá! (?)
> 
> Imagens da semana:
> 
> P1190664 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1190486 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1190491 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1190490 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1190522 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1190505 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr
> P1190668 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

Falubaz said:


> ^^When is this line scheduled to open?





Arthur Baz said:


> Here it says end of 2017, although I don't know when was this written.


Yes, I would say late 2017 or sometime along 2018.


----------



## carl_Alm

Salvador's metro new trains



danmonteiro1 said:


> Foto: @andrezinho35





carl_Alm said:


> @andrezinho35


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - new map


----------



## dimlys1994

^^100% outdated


----------



## mopc

How so? Only Bonoco station opened after the map was made.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 6 gains depth



RMeier said:


> VSE Tietê embaixo, já em cima presumo que seja o pátio Morro Grande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Instagram





RMeier said:


> Complementando o vídeo do Lauro, uma foto do primeiro shield da Linha 6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: https://www.linkedin.com/company/nettun


----------



## mopc

Video of Line 6 tunneling machine




Lauro Freitas said:


> Segue o primeiro video sobre o TBM da linha.
> Recebi algumas fotos, e fiz um video.
> Porem este video da para ter uma ideia melhor da montagem e fabricação.


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 Monorail update - Jardim Planalto and Vila União stations. 



sergiomazzi said:


> ^^
> Acredito que não encosta tão cedo não hein!
> As obras estão agora nas vigas da plataforma de embarque.
> Bom ritmo hoje de obras em várias das estações e seus acessos!
> 
> Variando (um pouco) os panoramas de Jardim Planalto:
> 
> sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220103 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220104 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220105 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220107 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220108 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220114 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220115 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> SAM_1978 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> *Vila União:*
> P1220118 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> *Acesso sentido centro de Camilo Haddad:*
> P1220127 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> *Vila Tolstói, acesso sentido centro:*
> P1220125 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> *Mais piso tátil:*
> P1220040 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

BONUS PICS



fepalhares said:


> Fotos divulgadas no site do Metrô referentes a janeiro/16. Seguem algumas que achei interessante:
> 
> *Estação Camilo Haddad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Fazenda da Juta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Jardim Planalto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Sapopemba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação São Lucas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Vila Tolstói*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Vila União*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Subestação São Lucas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pátio Oratório*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bônus :hi:*


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - pic



leonardosm said:


> Região da Saara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BB3p7eBLQMe/?tagged=vlt


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro University Maglev* - levitating people mover starts tests with passengers



Pedrop.rio said:


> E quase um ano depois... Enfim!
> 
> *Maglev-Cobra aberto ao público às terças-feiras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A partir desta terça-feira, dia 16/02, o Maglev-Cobra, veículo de levitação magnética desenvolvido pela Coppe/UFRJ passará a operar viagens demonstrativas, abertas ao público, todas às terças-feiras, em dois horários: 11 às 12h e 14 às 15h. O veículo, que trafega silenciosamente sem emitir poluentes, utiliza a tecnologia de levitação magnética por supercondutividade. A linha experimental é alimentada por quatro painéis de energia solar fotovoltaica e liga o Centro de Tecnologia (CT) ao Centro de Tecnologia 2 (CT 2) da UFRJ.
> Por ser uma linha experimental, o Maglev-Cobra transporta até 30 passageiros por viagem e circula a uma velocidade de 10 km/hora. É possível, no entanto, conectar novos módulos, de 1,5 metro de comprimento cada, e aumentar a capacidade do veículo, que, em percursos mais longos, pode chegar a velocidade de 100 km/h.
> Desenvolvido por pesquisadores do Laboratório de Aplicações de Supercondutores (Lasup) da Coppe, sob a coordenação do professor Richard Stephan, o Maglev-Cobra possui uma tecnologia vantajosa, tanto em termos econômicos quanto ambientais. O custo de implantação por quilômetro é de cerca de 1/3 do valor necessário para implantação do metrô na mesma extensão.
> 
> http://www.planeta.coppe.ufrj.br/artigo.php?artigo=2103





EL PATRON666 said:


> ^^^^
> *Fonte: O DIA*
> 
> *Trem de levitação é aberto ao público para viagens demonstrativas na UFRJ*
> Linha experimental é alimentada por quatro painéis de energia solar. Além disso, veículo não emite poluentes no ar
> 
> Rio - Desenvolvido por pesquisadores da Coppe, da Universidade Federal do Rio de Janeiro (UFRJ), o trem de levitação magnética, o Maglev-Cobra, foi aberto ao público nesta terça-feira para viagens demonstrativas. A linha experimental de 200 metros é alimentada por quatro painéis de energia solar e liga o Centro de Tecnologia (CT) ao Centro de Tecnologia 2 (CT2). Além disso, o veículo, que transporta até 30 passageiros por viagem e circula a uma velocidade de 10km/hora, não emite poluentes no ar.
> 
> Nessa fase de experimentação, o público poderá utilizar o trem todas as terças-feiras, das 11h ao meio dia e das 14h às 15h. Segundo os pesquisadores do Laboratório de Aplicações de Supercondutores (Lasup) da Coppe, o Maglev-Cobra possui uma tecnologia vantajosa, tanto em termos econômicos quanto ambientais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coordenador do projeto e professor de Engenharia Elétrica da Coppe, Richard Stephan contou ainda que o custo de implantação por quilômetro é de cerca de um terço do valor necessário para implantação do metrô na mesma extensão. Além disso, ele destacou que o veículo teria impacto menor na cidade do que o Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos (VLT).
> 
> "Isso ocorre principalmente em cidades intensamente populosas, como o Rio. A sustentação do trem de levitação é mais leve do que dos outros veículos", completou o pesquisador.





leonardosm said:


> Muito bom ver que o projeto nao parou!
> 
> Publicaram um vídeo no O Globo
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/trem-de-levitacao-magnetica-abre-as-portas-para-publico-na-ufrj-18684652





leonardosm said:


> *Coppe inicia testes do Maglev-Cobra
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Coppe/UFRJ iniciou, hoje, 1º de outubro, a fase de testes operacionais do trem de levitação magnética, o Maglev-Cobra. A primeira viagem do veículo aconteceu na manhã desta quarta-feira, durante visita técnica de cerca de 60 pesquisadores de vários países à linha de testes do trem de levitação magnética da Coppe, na Cidade Universitária. A visita fez parte da programação da 22ª Conferência Internacional sobre Sistemas de Levitação Magnética e Motores Lineares – Maglev 2014, realizada de 28 de setembro a 1º de outubro, no Rio de Janeiro, que reuniu os maiores especialistas em levitação magnética do mundo. Os testes se estenderão até 2015, quando o veículo será inaugurado, e passará a transportar alunos, professores, funcionários e visitantes do campus.
> A data de hoje tem um enorme significado para a Coppe/UFRJ e para a pesquisa no Brasil. Ao levitar e percorrer pela primeira vez a linha experimental de 200 metros que liga o Centro de Tecnologia 1 (CT 1) ao Centro de Tecnologia 2 (CT 2) da UFRJ, o Maglev-Cobra inseriu o Brasil no pequeno grupo formado pelos países detentores das tecnologias de levitação magnética até o momento: Alemanha, China, Japão e EUA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Maglev-Cobra é o primeiro veículo no mundo a transportar passageiros utilizando a tecnologia de levitação magnética por supercondutividade. A Alemanha e a China também já fazem experiências com essa mesma tecnologia, mas os seus projetos ainda se encontram em fase de testes em laboratório. Ainda não foram implantadas linhas de teste.
> Alemanha, China e Japão já aplicam a levitação magnética ao transporte. No Japão e na China, que utiliza o processo desenvolvido na Alemanha, as tecnologias de levitação magnética adotadas são a eletromagnética e a eletrodinâmica. Os Estados Unidos possuem alguns projetos, mas ainda não implantaram linhas de teste.
> “O início da fase de testes do Maglev-Cobra representa uma ruptura de barreira tecnológica para o Brasil. A nova etapa tornará mais visível para a sociedade esse projeto voltado para o transporte urbano de passageiros. O próximo passo será buscar financiadores e parceiros para que o projeto entre em operação comercial”, afirmou o professor Luiz Pinguelli Rosa, diretor da Coppe/UFRJ (à direita na foto abaixo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A expectativa é que aconteça no Brasil o mesmo que ocorreu no Japão, onde a linha de testes de Yamanashi, criada em 1997, com 18,4 km, foi remodelada e ampliada para 42,8 km em 2013. Até 2011, foram percorridos 874 mil quilômetros em testes. Ontem, durante sua palestra na 22ª Conferência Internacional Maglev, o professor da Universidade de Tóquio, Hiroyuki Ohsaki, informou ontem que a ligação comercial por trem Maglev entre Tóquio e Nagoya deverá ser inaugurada em 2027. Uma outra linha, entre Tóquio e Osaka, deverá começar a operar até 2045.
> “Estou me sentindo como um pai no dia do nascimento do filho”, afirmou o coordenador do projeto do Maglev-Cobra, Richard Magdalena Stephan, professor da Coppe/UFRJ. “Agora é educar essa criança. O trabalho está apenas começando”, disse Stephan referindo-se ao início da fase de testes na linha de demonstração, durante a qual o projeto receberá os ajustes necessários.
> 
> *Visita técnica inicia fase de testes do veículo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O primeiro dia de testes do Maglev-Cobra na linha experimental na Cidade Universitária foi acompanhado de perto por cerca de 60 pesquisadores do Brasil e do exterior. Entre eles estavam alguns dos maiores especialistas do mundo em levitação magnética, como o professor da Universidade de Tóquio, Hiroyuki Ohsaki, autor de importantes estudos sobre supercondutividade, sistemas de acionamento linear e magnético; o vice-diretor do National MagLev Transportation Development da China, Lin Guobin, responsável pelo projeto do trem Maglev de Shanghai; o consultor americano, Laurence Blow, que desenvolve estudos para aplicação da tecnologia de levitação magnética em trens de alta velocidade e para transporte urbano; e o pesquisador Rüdiger Appunn, do Institute of Electrical Machines (IEM) da Alemanha, que iniciou estudos para aplicação da levitação magnética na propulsão de elvadores.
> Ao final da fase de testes, o Maglev-Cobra será certificado por uma instituição técnica, que avaliará o desempenho do veículo de levitação em quesitos como estabilidade, propulsão, velocidade, aceleração e frenagem. Após receber o aval do órgão ou empresa certificadora, o Maglev-Cobra estará apto para entrar em fase de industrialização e poderá ser implantado em trajetos mais longos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De acordo com o professor Richard Stephan (foto acima), um dos próximos passos é a realização de testes em linhas maiores. “O Plano Diretor da UFRJ para a Cidade Universitária prevê a implantação de uma linha do Maglev-Cobra ligando a estação do BRT da Ilha do Fundão até o Parque Tecnológico da UFRJ”, explicou Richard Stephan, que coordena o Laboratório de Aplicações de Supercondutores (Lasup) da Coppe.
> O projeto da Coppe já começa a fase de testes operacionais no nível 7 de uma escala de evolução tecnológica utilizada pela Nasa, que vai até 9. “Ao atingir a etapa seguinte, o projeto estará pronto para a industrialização”, adianta Richard Stephan. Segundo o professor da Coppe, na etapa atual de desenvolvimento o Maglev será conduzido por um piloto. Os pesquisadores do Lasup, no entanto, já estão trabalhando para que a próxima versão do trem circule de forma automática, sem a presença de um condutor.
> Sobre o Maglev-Cobra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta versão do Maglev-Cobra é composta por quatro módulos de 1,5 metro de comprimento cada e pode transportar até 30 passageiros por viagem. Mas é possível conectar novos módulos e aumentar a capacidade caso haja necessidade. Como se trata de uma linha experimental para demonstrar a tecnologia de levitação, o trem circulará a uma velocidade de 20 km/hora. Entretanto, o veículo poderá atingir até 100 km/hora ou mais, com segurança, em percursos mais longos.
> O Maglev-Cobra tem uma série de vantagens se comparado a outros meios de transporte. A principal delas é o baixo custo de implantação por quilômetro, que é de cerca de 1/3 do valor necessário para implantação do metrô na mesma extensão. Isso se deve ao fato de o Maglev dispensar a construção de instalações complexas e dispendiosas. A linha de demonstração existente na Coppe, por exemplo, foi instalada em uma passarela sustentada por pilares, que não interfere ou obstrui a passagem de veículos e pedestres.
> A operação silenciosa e a não emissão de poluentes são outras vantagens do trem de levitação, que é movido à energia elétrica da rede convencional. O projeto de implantação de linha experimental incluiu também a instalação de quatro painéis de energia solar fotovoltaica capazes de gerar energia suficiente para alimentar o veículo.
> O trem de levitação magnética também leva vantagens sobre os trens convencionais do tipo roda-trilho. “O trem de levitação magnética é mais rápido do que os trens roda-trilho na velocidade de cruzeiro, na aceleração e na frenagem”, explicou o professor Richard Stephan.
> Para desenvolver o projeto do Maglev-Cobra, a Coppe/UFRJ contou com financiamentos do Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES), e da Fundação Carlos Chagas Filho de Amparo à Pesquisa do Rio de Janeiro (Faperj) e com o apoio da OAS, da Secretaria de Assuntos Estratégicos (SAE) da Presidência da República, da Vallourec, da White Martins, da Akzo Nobel e da Weg.
> 
> Fonte: http://www.planeta.coppe.ufrj.br/artigo.php?artigo=1877​


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 twin drilling machines reach end of their half of the tunnel.



RMeier said:


> AAAÊÊÊÊ!!! :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Quero ver eu acompanhar os tatuzões da Linha 6 morando na Zona Sul...hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos GESP


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 International Airport Service update. The line is expected to be operational by 2018



sergiomazzi said:


> Olá Pessoal!
> 
> Atualizando imagens do trecho junto á Rodovia Ayrton Senna.
> A maioria das imagens sairam na contra-luz, não teve jeito.
> 
> P1220456 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220454 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> P1220455 by sergiomazzi, no FlickrP1220457 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220458 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220462 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220463 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1220464 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr





Raphael_Stam said:


> Acesso parque ecológico


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 update



supermasterly3 said:


> Novas fotos das obras no site: https://www.flickr.com/photos/metrolinha4/
> 
> Essa foto para mim é nostálgica pois gosto de tuneis em VCA (Me lembra muito a linha 1 no seu primeiro trecho dos anos 70 e 80).
> 
> A muito tempo não se fazia túnel metroviário assim..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nao teria sido melhor o 3º trilho nos cantos do tunel em TBM? Assim numa emergencia e evacuação a parte do meio ficaria livre!





supermasterly3 said:


> Novos Fotos das obras (Acredito que haverá sim uma forração no teto mesmo... tudo indica por essas estruturas das luminárias..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Seria o forro já?!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/metrolinha4/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 4 starts receiving new trains by Hyundai-Rotem, their mask is slightly different from the first batch



RMeier said:


> Ei-lo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: eu mess





RMeier said:


> A título de curiosidade, a nova data para abertura da licitação das obras remanescentes da fase 2 está marcada agora para o dia 17 de março às 10 horas.
> 
> O 415 foi direto para o pátio Vila Sônia, a propósito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Instagram


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 Santa Cruz station update



leonardokt said:


> Aproveitando o sol inesperado de hoje (e o fim prematuro da minha aula):
> 
> Santa Cruz, 25/02 by Leonardo Tsuji, no Flickr
> 
> Comparando o avanço em 15 dias
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Cruz, 25/02 by Leonardo Tsuji, no Flickr
> 
> Concretaram a base do edifício:
> Santa Cruz, 25/02 by Leonardo Tsuji, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro *- Line 4 may only open for Olympic Games public during the games, and on limited hours



acpinto said:


> *Metrô até Praça Quinze continua nos planos do governo do Rio*
> Obras do bonde de Santa Teresa têm prazo prorrogado por seis meses
> 
> POR O GLOBO 25/02/2016 5:00 / atualizado 25/02/2016 8:07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um dos túneis da Linha 4 do metrô, que ligará a Estação General Osório, em Ipanema, ao Jardim Oceânico, na Barra: operação prevista para julho - Márcia Foletto / Agência O Globo
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> RIO - Além da conclusão das obras da Linha 4 do metrô para as Olimpíadas, principal prioridade da Secretaria estadual de Transportes no momento, o secretário Rodrigo Vieira anunciou que dará continuidade aos projetos deixados por seu antecessor. Entre as próximas expansões metroviárias previstas, destacou a ampliação da Linha 2, ligando o Estácio à Praça Quinze:
> 
> Veja também
> 
> As obras na estação Antero de Quental, no Leblon Publicitário comandará as obras da Linha 4 do metrô
> O ex-secretário estadual de Transportes Carlos Roberto OsorioEx-secretário Osorio cria saia justa em inauguração de escola
> Estação São Conrado - Linha 4 do MetrôLinha 4 do metrô pode não ser usada por toda população nos Jogos
> Canteiro de obras da Linha 4 do metrô, na BarraEstado afirma que 90% das obras da Linha 4 já foram concluídas
> 
> — Vai aumentar a capacidade do sistema, beneficiando um número grande de usuários.
> 
> O novo secretário também prorrogou por mais seis meses o término das obras dos bondes de Santa Teresa. A conclusão, que estava prevista para o primeiro semestre de 2017, passou agora para o segundo semestre.
> 
> — A gente não tem em Santa Teresa uma malha viária em que a gente possa interromper grandes trechos de ruas, senão o cidadão não circula. É um bairro com uma estrutura muito antiga — afirmou.
> 
> Rodrigo também informou que não haverá rompimento do contrato com a CCR Barcas, que pretendia, no fim do ano passado, entregar a concessão por causa de prejuízos financeiros. Segundo o secretário, foram formados dois grupos para elaborar um novo contrato e analisar o desequilíbrio financeiro. Sobre um catamarã recém-comprado da China e que está parado desde novembro na Estação Arariboia, Rodrigo admitiu, em entrevista ao “Bom Dia Rio”, da Rede Globo, que houve atrasos no pagamento, mas que já foram efetuados. Ele disse esperar que a embarcação seja homologada pela Capitania para entrar em operação.
> 
> Linha 4 do metrô pode não ser usada por toda população nos Jogos Foto: Márcia Foletto / Agência O Globo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> É possível que somente passageiros que irão aos equipamentos esportivos possam acessar as novas estaçõesFoto: Márcia Foletto / Agência O Globo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O secretário também não soube informar qual será a demanda de passageiros para as Olimpíadas. No entanto, ele afirmou que o número será inferior ao previsto, que é de 300 mil pessoas por diaFoto: Márcia Foletto / Agência O Globo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para ligar o metrô de Ipanema até a Barra, ainda falta escavar 200 metros de túnel e instalar três quilômetros de trilhos de um total de 16 quilômetrosFoto: Márcia Foletto / Agência O Globo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As obras para a implantação da Linha 4 começaram em março de 2010, com escavações de túneis na Barra da Tijuca. Serão, ao todo, cinco novas estações até as Olimpíadas: Nossa Senhora da Paz, Jardim de Alah, Antero de Quental, São Contado e Jardim OceânicoFoto: Márcia Foletto / Agência O Globo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/metro-a...anos-do-governo-do-rio-18744698#ixzz41EMEIkAw
> © 1996 - 2016. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - vehicle tested during the night on Rio Branco avenue



leonardosm said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCMkNyrhDa5/?tagged=vlt



*Local TV Globo video*












More:



leonardosm said:


> General Luiz Mendes de Morais, próximo a rodoviária.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCPv0FiC-2N/?tagged=vlt
> 
> Rua da Constituição.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/bruno_shutter/





Nighto said:


> Pessoal, fiz algumas fotos hoje. Segue:
> 
> Av. Rio Branco próximo a R. Buenos Aires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe das mudas a serem plantadas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudas recém plantadas, proteção para não serem pisoteadas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudas sendo plantadas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Av. Rio Branco, cruzamento com R. Sete de Setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrando na R. Sete de Setembro, sentido Praça XV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esquina com R. da Quitanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esquina com R. do Carmo, e a minha bicicleta em seu estacionamento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruzamento com R. Primeiro de Março
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras ainda bem pesadas no começo do Largo do Paço, pelas manilhas vão ter que transpor rede de água
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que tenham gostado do passeio. Até a próxima!
> 
> []s


----------



## mopc

More



Miguel Pontes said:


>





PedrrroAlves said:


> OGlobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eduardo Paes





leonardosm said:


> AMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCVL9qaM4fm/?tagged=vlt


----------



## Arthur Baz

The trams are simply :drool:... I hope that the wood-style floor don't get full of bubblegum and other trash with the time.


----------



## TomaJack

*Tram*

Hey, who knows what's the route of Santa Teresa tram in Rio?


----------



## carl_Alm

*Salvador's Metro - Detran Station Line 2*



Sanjos said:


> 05-03-16 Estação Detran
> 
> Agradecimentos: Julia Borba e Eng. Giácomo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plataformas de embarque e desembarque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trecho sentido Estação Acesso Norte


----------



## mopc

Great but please consider reducing the number of pictures!


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro *- new electronic panels in the underground stations



andersondaantas said:


> Aqui estão as fotos dos painéis que foram instalados nas estações subterrâneas da linha sul, logo serão instaladas nas de superfície e elevadas tbm ou assim espero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As placas de madeira ainda estão aí porque darão acesso à plataforma da linha leste, que está sendo construída por detrás da estação Chico da Silva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E aqui o equipmento que tinha mencionado, não sei o que ele é, mas provavelmente seja algo como uma antena, se alguém puder informar agradeço.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As fotos são de minha autoria


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Women's Day post



Regis SSa said:


> Especial dia da Mulher - Mulheres que trabalham no metrô de Salvador​
> Gisele Maria Nascimento Ventura - Operadora de trem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Roselma Esmerinda de Oliveira - Soldadora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacinta da Conceição Chagas - Agente de Atendimento e Segurança
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.secom.ba.gov.br/galeria/...balham-no-metro-de-Salvador.html#menu-galeria


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 Monorail new maintenance vehicle caught by forumer's camera



sergiomazzi said:


> Um novo veículo de manutenção de linha (também amarelo), pôde ser visto na Via 1 (sentido centro), desde essa madrugada até por volta do meio dia de hoje (pelo menos), é mais elaborado e robusto do que os anteriores, e possui cabine fechada, pesa 25 toneladas, com o prefixo *MIV 1-25*.
> 
> No veículo estão adesivados os Brasões de Armas do Estado e da cidade de São Paulo.
> 
> Outro detalhe interessante, a suspensão tem elementos de um innovia 300, e a tração deve ser elétrica por trilho de via.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - Line 2 to start construction in 2017



mark 69 said:


> *Segundo trecho do VLT começará a ser construído em janeiro de 2017*
> *Evento aconteceu na manhã desta sexta-feira (6), em Santos.
> Projeto abrange 13 novas estações do VLT em 8 km de extensão.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> João Paulo de Castro
> Do G1 Santos
> 
> A Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos (EMTU) apresentou, na manhã desta sexta-feira (6), o segundo trecho do projeto de obras do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) na Baixada Santista, denominado de "Conselheiro Nébias - Valongo". O esboço das obras foi mostrado durante um evento realizado no Museu Pelé, em Santos, no litoral de São Paulo.
> O projeto para o segundo trecho de obras é que o VLT tenha 13 novas estações em 8 km de extensão. "A ideia é que tenhamos, neste novo projeto, um investimento de R$ 500 milhões", disse o secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos do Estado, Clodoaldo Pericione.
> 
> 
> A previsão é que o projeto apresentado nesta sexta-feira seja licitado até setembro e as obras comecem em janeiro de 2017. "Para não atrasar tanto (11 meses) como no primeiro trajeto, nós resolvemos fazer este evento e apresentar isso à população. Se tudo der certo, a ideia é que as obras terminem em dezembro de 2018", completou.
> 
> Ainda de acordo com o secretário, o Governo do Estado e a EMTU estudam realizar a terceira fase de obras na região, que ligaria o VLT ao bairro Samaritá, em São Vicente.
> 
> *Estações inauguradas*
> O Governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin, inaugurou, na última semana, mais uma estação do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT). Ao todo, já são dez estações inauguradas.
> A previsão é de que em junho o VLT esteja operando até a nova estação. Ao todo, 7km dos 11,5 km previstos já estão concluídos.
> Desde o começo da operação-teste do VLT, mais 100 mil pessoas já utilizaram o sistema. O VLT atende, atualmente, a média diária de 1.750 usuários das 7h às 19h. Seis veículos circulam com intervalo de dez minutos entre as estações Mascarenhas de Moraes, em São Vicente, e Pinheiro Machado, em Santos.
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/sp/santos-regia...mecara-ser-construido-em-janeiro-de-2017.html


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 completion approaches




acpinto said:


> Propaganda da Odebrecht no site do Globo.
> 
> *Maior mobilidade, melhor futuro para o Rio*
> Ampliação da integração entre os diversos meios de transporte da cidade será um importante legado olímpico social
> 
> 
> POR ODEBRECHT
> Conteúdo de responsabilidade do anunciante
> 06/05/2016 18:04 / atualizado 07/05/2016 20:45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Túnel da Linha 4 do metrô: 300 mil pessoas serão beneficiadas diariamente - Divulgação
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> O Brasil tem uma grande frota de carros, com aproximadamente 50 milhões de automóveis, segundo dados do Denatran de dezembro de 2015. Só no Rio de Janeiro são quase 5 milhões. Com a aproximação dos Jogos Olímpicos, a cidade vem focando em planejamento urbano, buscando aumentar a capacidade do transporte público e a integração entre os diversos meios de locomoção para melhorar o trânsito.
> 
> Veja também
> 
> O novo bairro, perto do Parque da Pedra Branca: valorização do entornoUm novo Rio, acessível e sustentável para cariocas e turistas
> O Museu do Amanhã, que abrigou o seminário: símbolo de revitalizaçãoSeminário discute o legado da Olimpíada e aponta caminhos para o futuro
> 
> Todas estas mudanças implementadas vão além das necessidades olímpicas. O saldo para a população do Rio e para seus turistas, depois dos Jogos 2016, será o de maior mobilidade, conforto e rapidez nos deslocamentos pela cidade.
> 
> — O grande salto será a integração. O maior e melhor acesso entre a Barra da Tijuca e a Zona Sul, além do início das atividades do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) e da SuperVia, vão muito além do investimento específico para as Olimpíadas – afirma Gustavo Guerra, presidente da Odebrecht Mobilidade.
> 
> Dentre as vantagens da integração dos modais de transporte, Guerra destaca o ganho em qualidade de vida para o usuário e a melhoria no desempenho do serviço prestado. Cidades que priorizam a mobilidade urbana, como Barcelona e Tóquio, por exemplo, fazem um bom uso coordenado do sistema de circulação do transporte de massa.
> 
> O Rio também fará. A previsão é de que haja um aumento no chamado “time value”, medida que contabiliza o tempo economizado pela população (que pode ser usado para lazer ou trabalho) e, com isso, um crescimento do número de usuários no transporte público.
> 
> — Com maior qualidade na prestação do serviço, o cliente vem para o transporte público, pois percebe que é atendido com mais conforto, segurança e pontualidade – afirma Gustavo Guerra, citando o crescimento de 10% ao ano do volume de passageiros da SuperVia.
> 
> A Linha 4 do Metrô, por exemplo, vai ligar a Barra da Tijuca a Ipanema em apenas 13 minutos. São 16 quilômetros, que contemplam seis novas estações: Jardim Oceânico, São Conrado, Gávea, Antero de Quental, Jardim de Alah e Nossa Senhora da Paz. Mais de 300 mil pessoas serão beneficiadas diariamente. Além disso, haverá a integração com outros modais, como trens, BRTs e ônibus.
> 
> Além dos benefícios para a população, existe ainda uma expectativa de melhoria no meio ambiente, graças à substituição de veículos movidos a diesel, como os ônibus,por meio de transporte de tração elétrica, como o VLT e os trens da SuperVia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> – Veículos movidos a eletricidade geram 60% menos CO2 que automóveis e 40% menos que ônibus – diz o presidente da Odebrecht Mobilidade. Como os meios de transporte consomem apenas 0,4% da energia elétrica do país, há ainda muito espaço para crescimento.
> 
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> *NOVAS VIAS*
> 
> Investimentos também contemplam novas vias, que deverão garantir maior fluidez ao trânsito da cidade. E, neste caso, são dois os grandes legados: a Transolímpica, nova via de 26 quilômetros que fará a ligação entre o Recreio dos Bandeirantes e Deodoro, reduzindo de 2h e meia para 30 minutos o tempo da trajetória; e o Novo Joá, entre a Barra da Tijuca e a Zona Sul. Iniciada no segundo semestre de 2014, a obra compreende a construção de dois novos túneis paralelos aos já existentes, um viaduto, um elevado, uma ponte, e o alargamento de importantes vias. O Novo Joá aumentará em 35% a capacidade viária da região e deverá ser entregue até o final do primeiro semestre. Hoje, passam por ali 100 mil veículos por dia nos dois sentidos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transolímpica: ligação entre Recreio dos Bandeirantes e Deodoro reduz tempo de viagem - Picasa / Divulgação
> — O maior desafio não foi o de fazer, mas, sim, o de como fazer esta obra – afirma o engenheiro Rogério Dourado, diretor de contrato do Novo Joá. O projeto buscou interferir o mínimo possível na rotina da população vizinha.
> 
> *A GRANDIOSIDADE DA TRANSFORMAÇÃO DO RIO*
> 
> Metrô Linha 4
> 
> 1.638,50 toneladas de explosivos utilizados entre a Barra e a Gávea, suficientes para, em fogos de artifício, fazer 48 festas de réveillon na orla de Copacabana.
> 
> 654.835 m³ de concreto usados, o equivalente à quantidade necessária para construir 8 estádios do Maracanã.
> 
> 1 bilhão e 541 milhões de anos é a idade das rochas escavadas, que são da era neoproterozóica.
> 
> Abaixo de 840 metros de rocha da Pedra da Gávea foi construído o túnel entre Barra e São Conrado, o equivalente à altitude de Friburgo, na Região Serrana do Rio.
> 
> Transolímpica
> 
> 100 detonações divididas entre a abertura dos dois túneis e os desmontes de rocha a céu aberto.
> 
> 177 quadras de tênis poderiam ser construídas com o concreto utilizado na construção do Elevado de Curicica (Gigante de Curicica).
> 
> 28 Obras de Arte Especiais (OAEs), entre viadutos, elevados pontes e pontilhões foram construídas.
> 
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> Novo Joá
> 
> 92.000 m³ de material escavado, volume que preencheria 25 piscinas olímpicas.
> 
> 28.000 m³ de concreto utilizados, o equivalente ao material necessário para construir dois Museus do Amanhã
> 
> 260 detonações realizadas para construção dos dois novos túneis.
> 
> 
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/maior-mobilidade-melhor-futuro-para-rio-19248271#ixzz486wM0A8c
> © 1996 - 2016. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Line 2 track installation



Tennyson Vital said:


> *Alguns Prints*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu8xsYLIgDeT6TV2KthJS8w/videos





Regis SSa said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 5 Brooklin station rises


|Alex| said:


> Não sei se já postaram e desculpem a qualidade da imagem, hoje está meio nublado.
> Começaram a construção do domo na entrada da estação Brooklin.





RMeier said:


> Show de bola! Achava que essa cobertura só seria instalada no final do ano.
> 
> Edit: não resisti e dei uma passada por lá.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - details on second line


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail *- system to open on May 22, forumer pics below




acpinto said:


> Tour pelo Centro em 10/05.
> 
> Avenida Rodrigues Alves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos em ordem cronológica.






acpinto said:


> Tour pelo Centro, 10/05.
> 
> Praça Mauá e Avenida Rio Branco. Primeiro veio o Noel Rosa, depois a Chiquinha Gonzaga (com escolta). No final, a volta do Noel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos em ordem cronológica.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 maiden voyage will be made on first day of Olympic Games, after Games the new line will be shut down for further installation of systems and tests and only in November 2016 will it open for the general public.




acpinto said:


> *Linha 4 do metrô atrasa e inauguração será apenas na abertura da Olimpíada*
> Viagem inaugural, no dia 5 de agosto, será exclusiva para atletas, colaboradores e público das competições
> 
> O DIA
> Rio - A inauguração da Linha 4 do Metrô Rio, que ligará a Zona Sul à Barra da Tijuca, teve novos atrasos. Antes anunciada para o dia 1º de julho, a viagem inaugural da linha será no dia de estreia da Olimpíada, 5 de agosto, exclusivamente para a “família olímpica”, que reúne os atletas, colaboradores e público das competições. Estes últimos só poderão entrar mediante apresentação de ingresso da Rio-2016, além do bilhete olímpico (cartão que permitirá múltiplas viagens em todos os transportes).
> 
> Segundo a Secretaria Estadual de Transportes, depois do funcionamento seletivo durante os jogos, haverá uma pausa para ajustar detalhes observados na fase anterior, a fim de deixá-lo pronto para as Paralimpíadas. Após os jogos paralímpicos, será feita outra interrupção no serviço e, só então, liberada a todos os cariocas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Nossa Senhora da Paz está pronta e com trilhos, mas primeiro trem só recebe passageiros em agosto
> Foto: Divulgação
> A Linha 4 ainda não tem data confirmada para ficar acessível à população, informou a secretaria em nota. O plano operacional pós-jogos ainda vai ser definido pelo governo estadual em parceria com a concessionária e, assim que estiver pronto, será divulgado, completou.
> 
> Em dezembro do ano passado, o então secretário estadual de Transportes, Carlos Roberto Osorio, confirmou a inauguração para 1º de julho. E o anúncio voltou a ser feito por ele em janeiro, quando o hoje provável candidato a prefeito pelo PSDB visitou as obras da Estação Antero de Quental, no Leblon — uma das seis que vão compor a nova linha do transporte metroviário.
> 
> Quando assumiu a pasta do transporte, no final de fevereiro, o atual secretário Rodrigo Vieira afirmou que o início da operação com passageiros seria no mês anterior aos Jogos.
> 
> Outra mudança no projeto envolve a questão financeira. Estimado inicialmente em R$ 5 bilhões, o valor das obras pode chegar a R$ 9,7 bilhões, quase o dobro do que era esperado.
> 
> A Linha 4 é altamente esperada pela população. A previsão é de que sejam transportados 300 mil passageiros diariamente, o que implicaria na redução de 2 mil veículos nas ruas, segundo o governo. A viagem da Estação General Osório, em Ipanema, até o Jardim Oceânico, na Barra, será feita em 13 minutos.
> 
> Entre elas, estão as estações Nossa Senhora da Paz, Jardim de Alah, Antero de Quental, Gávea e São Conrado. A da Gávea é a mais incerta. Enquanto as outras ficarão prontas para a Olimpíada e disponíveis à população após o plano operacional, a daquele bairro deve ser inaugurada apenas em 2017, ainda sem data específica — o prazo contratual vai até janeiro de 2018, segundo o governo.
> 
> *Reportagem do estagiário Caio Sartori*
> 
> http://odia.ig.com.br/rio-de-janeir...cao-sera-apenas-na-abertura-da-olimpiada.html


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - video about Line 4. Line 4 will operate in the Olympics and Para-Olympics only for olympic-pass holders, athletes and public that has tickets for the venues and events. Only after, in September, will it open for the general public.

http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...vai-funcionar-para-populacao-em-setembro.html


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRT* - TransOlimpica BRT extension to Olympic Park update



magadias said:


> Passarela + Passarela provisória de ligação do Rio 2 até o Parque Olímpico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Parque Olímpico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminal Olímpico


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - pics




-Hatori-Amaral said:


> *17/05/2016 - Integração metrô e ônibus Metropolitanos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/governodabahia/albums/72157666060051323​


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia) * - President of the International Athelics Federation takes a train to see trial competition 



PedrrroAlves said:


> *Algumas imagens do Engenhão nos dias de eventos teste.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obs.: O Presidente da Federação Internacional de Atletismo (*IAAF*), Sebastian Coe, utilizou o trem para ir ao evento teste de atletismo no domingo. Imaginem se o trem dá uma pane, como costuma ocorrer, e o obriguem a andar entre os trilhos. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorena Dillon


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 Brooklin station dome growing



|Alex| said:


> Depois posto outra quando tiver completo.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - forumer pics of on-board visit



Nighto said:


> O encontro começou às 7h da manhã no escritório da empresa, atualmente no Edifício Santos Dumont (eles irão se mudar para o Santo Cristo quando as obras da nova sede estiverem prontas). Éramos cerca de dez presentes, com cerca de dez funcionários da empresa participando da reunião, de diversos setores, como comunicação, operação etc. Foi feita uma apresentação, com diversas respostas a perguntas que fizemos. Não foi permitido filmar, mas eu fiz algumas anotações. Mais tarde as reviso e posto com mais detalhes, inclusive técnicos. Finalmente, por volta das 9h, fomos para o VLT.
> 
> Gravei o trajeto no Strava, clicando neste link vocês poderão ver gráficos de velocidade ao longo do tempo. Lembrando que ainda era uma operação de testes, nós trafegamos em velocidade reduzida E ficamos mais tempo que o normal parados nas estações: VLT Carioca - Antônio Carlos - Santos Dumont - Parada dos Museus - Santos Dumont - Cinelândia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A velocidade média conta com o tempo parado nas estações também.)
> 
> Também tirei cerca de 4.000 fotos, que estão subindo neste momento para o Mapillary, assim que elas forem processadas eu posto aqui o link para vocês fazerem a visita virtual
> 
> Seguem algumas fotos:
> 
> Eu e o forista ArtKr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe do gangway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O logotipo do consórcio mudou. Saem as cores amarelo e cinza chumbo, entram verde e cinza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toda a sinalização interna (adesivos) estão em *fase de testes.* Reparem que há duas versões do diagrama de linhas, duas versões do adesivo na alavanca de acionamento de frenagem de emergência etc. Ainda não são as versões definitivas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nesta é evidente o segundo adesivo colado por cima, nos testes deles.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Desculpem a baixa qualidade do vídeo)
> 
> []s


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 has a test with its first train to check tracks and safety. Line will start operate on August 1st.



Vinicius said:


> Fotos da primeira composição percorrendo toda a Linha 4:
> 
> 29-Ipanema x Barra - Linha 4, Kaptimagem by MV Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 26-Ipanema x Barra - Linha 4, Kaptimagem by MV Santos, no Flickr
> 
> _MG_9096_Creditos Henrique Freire by MV Santos, no Flickr
> 
> _MG_8811_Creditos Henrique Freire by MV Santos, no Flickr
> 
> *Fonte:* Subsecretaria de Comunicação Social
> 
> Velho Mafersa "inaugurou" a Linha, rs.





supermasterly3 said:


> Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/metrolinha4/


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Line 2 advances



Tennyson Vital said:


> *Colocação dos Trilhos Estação Imbuí , CAB, Pituaçu*





Tennyson Vital said:


> *Estação Rodoviária*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8ANkAXbi7c


----------



## mopc

*Belém BRT* - vehicle pictures



ricfelix said:


> Chegaram os ônibus :banana:





ricfelix said:


> ^^Mais fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eduardo Cunha


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 station under construction (not sure which)



RMeier said:


> Achei que pudesse ser Chácara Klabin, mas não tenho certeza. Talvez Eucaliptos, Moema ou AACD - certeza que não é Santa Cruz nem Hospital São Paulo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ontem saiu uma nova licitação do Lote 5, que compreende as estações Eucaliptos, Moema e o VSE Rouxinol. Curioso que na visita que eu e alguns foristas fizemos o engenheiro nos disse que o contrato deles era para entregar tudo pronto.
> 
> Imagem do Instagram.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail *- system is officially opened today, Sunday, June 5, 2016










lucascguardado said:


> Fotos de hoje da inauguração:
> 
> VLT Carioca- Noel Rosa by lcguardado, no Flickr
> 
> 
> VLT Carioca- Tia Ciata by lcguardado, no Flickr
> 
> Colocaram o piso podo tátil nos trilhos da praça Mauá:
> 
> VLT Carioca- Piso praça Mauá by lcguardado, no Flickr
> 
> 
> VLT Carioca- Parada Carioca by lcguardado, no Flickr
> 
> Estão instalando iluminação de LED ao lado da ciclovia:
> 
> Passeio Da Rio Branco- Nova Iluminação by lcguardado, no Flickr
> 
> 
> VLT Carioca- Viagem Inaugural by lcguardado, no Flickr





Naipesky said:


> Improvisando uma lotação de Linha 2 no pico. :lol:




Forumer map:



lucascguardado said:


> Fiz esse mapa rápido aqui no Google Earth:
> 
> 
> Linhas VLT by lcguardado, no Flickr






marcus_lisboa said:


> *VLT do Rio terá 'botão do homem morto' para garantir segurança*
> *Validação de passagem é voluntária e portas não abrem automaticamente.
> Transporte custará R$ 3,80 e fará integração com todos os modais do Rio.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) começará a entrar em circulação - no trecho entre a Rodoviária Novo Rio e o Aeroporto Santos Dumont, no Centro do Rio de Janeiro – em meados de abril. Entre as inovações anunciadas pela Secretaria Municipal de Transportes, o “botão do homem morto” promete oferecer mais segurança para os passageiros. Esta ferramenta foi elaborada para prevenir algum problema, caso uma fatalidade aconteça com o condutor do veículo.
> 
> O botão (veja ao lado vídeo do secretário de Transportes Rafael Picciani testando o controle) deve ser girado constantemente pelo condutor do VLT enquanto o transporte estiver em movimento. Caso o dispositivo não seja acionado por 10 segundos, o trem interrompe sua circulação. A ferramenta se mostra eficiente em caso de um mal súbito do condutor ou se ele for atingido por uma bala perdida, por exemplo. O diretor de operações da concessionária do VLT Carioca, Augusto Schein, afirmou que a segurança é uma das preocupações primordiais.
> 
> “A segurança foi um dos assuntos mais detalhados do projeto. O VLT tem dois avisos sonoros: uma campainha e uma buzina para casos de emergência. Temos também o chamado ‘botão do homem morto’ que tem como objetivo evitar um problema maior caso algo aconteça com o condutor, como um mal súbito. Essa preocupação é fundamental. Temos 65 cruzamentos ao longo dos 28 quilômetros de percurso. O veículo também tem três tipos diferentes de freios. Essas medidas visam a qualidade no transporte e a segurança dos passageiros”, afirmou Schein.
> 
> Com 44 metros de extensão e capacidade para transportar 420 pessoas, o novo modal apresenta outras novidades como a validação voluntária dos cartões para pagamento das passagens, transporte ferroviário durante 24 horas e necessidade de acionar a abertura das portas. O secretário municipal de Transportes, Rafael Picciani, afirmou que o VLT é uma grande inovação e um desafio para os cariocas.
> 
> Eu diria que tudo é um grande desafio. É uma novidade para a população carioca e para o Centro do Rio. Esse novo modal integra todos os outros modais da cidade e traz muitas novidades. Entre eles, a validação voluntária que será um desafio. A população precisa conhecer os impactos dessa não validação. Nós teremos uma fiscalização presente para auxiliar esses cidadãos”, afirmou o secretário. (Veja ao lado vídeo com o resumo do trajeto do VLT)
> 
> Ao entrar no vagão o passageiro deve validar o seu cartão voluntariamente. Fiscais irão observar e abordar as pessoas para verificar o pagamento. Caso o débito não seja constatado, o cidadão deve ser multado em R$ 170.
> 
> Outra novidade é que para entrar na composição, os passageiros precisam apertar um dispositivo na porta, uma vez que a abertura não será automática
> 
> Os intervalos entre os trens serão de 15 minutos, inclusive durante a noite e madrugada. A velocidade máxima atingida será de 50 km/h e a média deve ficar em torno de 15 km/h, levando em conta as paradas.
> fonte: http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...o-do-homem-morto-para-garantir-seguranca.html
> ---------
> Confiar no pagamento da passagem pelo cliente acho arriscado no Brasil ainda mais no RJ.


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail *- pictures of remaining Eastern section, to open later this year (2016)



Donniel Galdino said:


> Show de fotos do Mopc!!!
> 
> Eu também fiz alguns clicks no trecho em obras no sábado. Para não ficar repetitivo, publiquei algumas:
> 
> Cruzamento da pista da Francisco Glicério (reparem que a pista antiga ainda é usada para quem vem da rua Ceará e segue sentido Canal 1).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rede de alimentação da estação Bernardino. Faltando alguns detalhes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruzamento com C2 - por enquanto sem borrachão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No trecho entre o C2 e Ana Costa, há essas estruturas entre os trilhos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onde estão os cones será a pista provisória da Ana Costa sentido praia. Mas ainda está sem uso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A praça dos Expedicionários foi toda reformada de um lado, com a retirada do ponto de taxi da FG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Também fiz uma foto da obra (futura estação?). Estrutura diferente do que tenho visto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trecho entre Cons. Nébias e Rua Campos Melo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No trecho entre Campos Melo e Silva Jardim, plataforma para descer a composição do VLT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novo trem A015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Os quatro trens sem uso entre as ruas Silva Jardim e Batista Pereira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ligação da rede aérea próximo a estação Porto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCO e pátio. Há várias luzes acesas, já deve estar em operação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoje de manhã fui até o outro extremo da linha:
> As obras no trecho entre a Mascarenhas e o Terminal Barreiros andam mais lentamente devido às obras do viaduto da rodovia dos Imigrantes.
> Mas o que falta é pouco, como o posteamento e rede aérea.
> 
> Estação Barreiros. Está ganhando status de Terminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do outro lado tem uma obra, mas que lembra uma outra estação. Não me lembro dela nos PDFs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Próximo a estação tem uma outra estrutura. Acho que é um bicicletário.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMV próximo a estação Barreiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bônus:
> Algumas fotos do VLT em operação. É uma pena que estava chovendo, mas vou tentar fazer fotos com o tempo bonito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desembarque na estação Pinheiro Machado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VLT cruzando a Pinheiro Machado.








mopc said:


> Fotos tiradas hoje, dia 04 de junho de 2016, às 10h30
> 
> 
> Logo a oeste da Conselheiro, as fundações da estação Conselheiro tomam forma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponte sobre Canal 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Washington Luís
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a caminho da Ana Costa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Ana Costa - fundações
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a estátua continua lá


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 monorail - Jardim Planalto & Sapopemba stations update, as construction resumes, new stations will open likely in 2018



sergiomazzi said:


> Será que sobem nesta noite as primeiras vigas-guias de Jardim Planalto?
> 
> P1260506 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1260482 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1260505 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1260330 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> icard:
> P1260507 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 
> *Sapopemba:*
> P1260496 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1260500 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 5 Brooklyn station dome rises



Caaastelli said:


> Algumas fotos região da Marginal Pinheiros e Brooklin.
> 
> Futura estação Brooklin, Roque Petroni x Santo Amaro


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 train runs the entire course to the western terminus of the Line, Jardim Oceanico station



PedrrroAlves said:


> Metro - Line 4





PedrrroAlves said:


> :cheers:





fake_loi said:


> Hoje peguei um trem da linha 1 e notei mudanças no painel que mostra as informações, olha só:
> 
> - Serviço da linha 2 entre São Cristóvão e Estácio tracejado (Operação Eventual, pela legenda)
> - Indicação de integração com o VLT na Carioca e na Cinelândia
> 
> 
> - Operação Eventual da linha 2 até General Osório
> - Dá pra ver a indicação da L4 em amarelo, o restante está escondido pelo adesivo
> - Indicação da General Osório com ícone quadrado (Estação de Transferência), diferente da marcação com dupla circunferência (Trecho Compartilhado)
> 
> 
> [postei também no thread Metrô do Rio de Janeiro]


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRT* - TransOeste BRT new extension to Line 4 metro station Jardim Oceanico, called Lot Zero, presented in video.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - new Jardim Oceanico station Line 4 terminus - video

Jardim Oceanico station is the Western terminus of the Olympic Line 4, connecting the metro system to the BRT system, which takes people to the Olympic village, some 7 km further West.


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro (GENERAL) *- Unofficial (Globo Media) transit map for the 2016 Summer Olympics


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - new pics of Jardim Oceânico ("Olympic" Line 4) station



supermasterly3 said:


> Novas fotos lindas do https://www.flickr.com/photos/metrolinha4/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Para aqueles que amaram e/ou odiaram uma refexão!! Rsrsr*


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 update



RMeier said:


> Fotos desta semana de alguns canteiros da Linha 5-Lilás:
> 
> Brooklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borba Gato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto da Boa Vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campo Belo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pátio Guido Caloi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na outra parte da obra não rolaram fotos, mas uma informação fresquinha: instalação dos sistemas no trecho Bandeirantes-Chácara Klabin/Dionisio deve começar em março de 2017.
> 
> Fotos: Metrô


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRT* - New TransOeste section open



openbve said:


> :banana: Inauguração da pista do BRT Transolimpica entre o trecho de Magalhães Bastos e Salvador Allende :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessa foto temos a estação de Sulacap. Todas as portas do Transolimpica com 5 portas já adaptadas para os trucados


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRT* - TransOlímpica section pics by forumer



supermasterly3 said:


> Hoje foi minha vez de testar! Fui num BRT novinho cheirado a carro novo, pessoal acreditem: Levei exatos 27min de mag bastos até o terminal recreio! A volta foi em 29min. Espetacular. Notei que nas subidas o ônibus ficava um pouco sem força. Literalmente dei um pulinho rápido no recreio e voltei... Acho que nem nos melhores sonhos teríamos isso!
> 
> Na volta aproveitei e fotografei a espetacular obra do viaduto em Deodoro. Sem pilares!
> 
> A duvida que tenho é como será o serviço deodoro jardim oceanico ou alvorada no Futuro. Onde o TO saindo de deodoro entrará na via no TC?
> 
> Reforma quase pronta de da Estaçao Deodoro Supervia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minha primeira viagem!





xrtn2 said:


> *Transolímpica BRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY FOTOS PUBLICAS*


*






supermasterly3 said:



Fotos do Site: http://www.cidadeolimpica.rio/noticia/transolimpica-e-inaugurada/





















































































































Click to expand...

*


----------



## esilwa

Salvador


----------



## carl_Alm

^^ *Salvador's metro L2 update*



carl_Alm said:


> *Next station: Imbui station.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


More here -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731692&page=7


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 5 construction update




RMeier said:


> Que bacana ver um trem da frota P levitando na estação Largo 13 com sua bitola 6 cm mais curta. Que tecnologia...:lol:
> 
> Depois do Sergio, agora vou dar minha pequena contribuição ao thread. Nesta semana percorri de bike o trecho VSE Bandeirantes-Chácara Klabin. Enquanto o vídeo não é editado seguem algumas fotos das estações:
> 
> Estação Eucaliptos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Moema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estacionamento de trens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação AACD-Servidor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Hospital São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Santa Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Chácara Klabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galeria completa: http://www.metrocptm.com.br/veja-imagens-exclusivas-das-novas-estacoes-da-linha-5-lilas/




BONUS - current operational section with first picture showing a new P-series CAF train (in tests)



sergiomazzi said:


> Agora que a poeira baixou (um pouco), uma pequena contribuição ao thread, ok!
> 
> d368675d-c853-4c22-8e8f-bc7cf579a0c6 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 786ee2d7-2e9a-49ed-8664-27d384fdd57f by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 3e7774c1-7f7f-44ec-aa9d-b409c608a242 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> 8b934591-7a61-45a9-86b9-5b67051f345b by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## MPF08

Big Project.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - construction worker bikes his way to another work site in Line 5's almost finished tunnel










source


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 Antero de Quental station opens - pics



PedrrroAlves said:


> *Antero de Quental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GovRJ





supermasterly3 said:


> *Novas Fotos de antero de Quintal!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/metrolinha4/


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro - General* - new official map being distributed with Rio Card 










source


----------



## carl_Alm

*Salvador metro* - Line 2 - under construction.



jguima said:


> *^^
> 
> Enquanto isso...outro modal vai arrombando na cidade global...:cheers:
> 
> 
> Estação Flamboyant- Fotos 18/07/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Pituaçu-18/07/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Imbuí -18/072016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Pernambués-18/07/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Detran-18/07/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Acesso Norte-18/07/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação CAB-18/07/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Rodoviária-18/07/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Mussurunga-18/07/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Bairro da Paz-	18/07/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Tamburugy- 18/07/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creditos: Tennyson Vital
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456423&page=1328
> 
> ^^
> 
> :applause::applause::applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 video update


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Jardim de Alah station pics, almost complete



supermasterly3 said:


> Fotos de Jardim Alah Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/metrolinha4/


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - new downtown line enters test phase



acpinto said:


> *VLT faz viagens experimentais em novo trecho no Centro*
> Sistema ganhará quatro estações: Saara, Praça Tiradentes, Colombo e Praça Quinze
> VLT em teste passa em frente à Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Carmo da Antiga Sé Foto: Domingos Peixoto / O Globo
> VLT em teste passa em frente à Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Carmo da Antiga Sé - Domingos Peixoto / O Globo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POR RENAN FRANÇA 24/11/2016 11:25 / atualizado 24/11/2016 12:00
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> ÚLTIMAS DE RIO
> 
> Mosquito Aedes aegypti, conhecido por ser hospedeiro do vírus da zika Foto: Felipe Dana / AP Número de mortes por chicungunha aumentou 23 vezes este ano 24/11/2016 12:29
> Crise e burocracia dificultam identificação de corpos no IML Crise e burocracia dificultam identificação de corpos no IML 24/11/2016 11:52
> VLT em teste passa em frente à Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Carmo da Antiga Sé Foto: Domingos Peixoto / O Globo VLT faz viagens experimentais em novo trecho no Centro 24/11/2016 11:25
> Filho da manicure Rosa Malena corre risco de ser sepultado como indigente Foto: Márcia Foletto / Agência O Globo Crise e burocracia dificultam identificação de corpos no IML 24/11/2016 10:38
> 
> 
> 
> RIO — A fase de testes para a expansão de mais um trecho do VLT começou. As viagens experimentais estão sendo feitas sempre à noite, por volta das 21h, entre Praça Quinze e a Praça da República (Campo de Santana). A ideia da prefeitura é inaugurar o sistema assim que os testes forem concluídos, o que pode ocorrer ainda este ano. A prefeitura não permite que nessas primeira viagens haja passageiros. Somente técnicos e engenheiros estão autorizados a embarcar.
> 
> Veja também
> 
> Passageiros dentro do VLTDívida com fábrica ameaça deixar VLT sem manutenção
> VLT no Centro do Rio de JaneiroLegado olímpico: novos serviços de transportes precisam se manter eficientes
> VLT a caminho da Praça Quinze; operação deve começar ainda este mês
> 
> 
> Com a expansão, haverá mais quatro estações no sistema: Saara, Praça Tiradentes, Colombo e Praça Quinze. Com elas, o número de paradas chegará a 18.
> 
> O projeto prevê, no entanto, 28 pontos de parada. O plano original da prefeitura era concluir todo o sistema este ano, mas, com o atraso da obra, o término ocorrerá apenas no ano que vem.
> 
> Toda a primeira etapa, que começa no Aeroporto Santos Dumont, já está concluída e em operação desde julho deste ano.
> 
> *TERCEIRA ETAPA*
> 
> Já a terceira etapa, com previsão de início no primeiro trimestre de 2017, irá da Central do Brasil até a Avenida Rio Branco, passando pela Avenida Marechal Floriano.
> 
> A expectativa é que, quando o sistema estiver operando com todas as estações, o modal transporte até 300 mil pessoas por dia. Cada veículo do VLT pode levar até 420 passageiros.
> 
> 
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/vlt-faz...-novo-trecho-no-centro-20531940#ixzz4QwFuqLPf
> © 1996 - 2016. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) * - line 5 update



Polar50 said:


> Novo vídeo do metro:





ed.seykota said:


> Brooklin hoje cedo:
> 
> Nao sou expert mas já estao concretando os poços?


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Line 2 enters trial operations


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Line 2 pics



Sanjos said:


> Agradecimentos a Júlia Borba e George Santino.
> 
> Mezanino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plataforma de Embarque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ele...


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 15 monorail update



ejsantos said:


> Boa tarde, pessoal.
> Seguem algumas fotos que tirei no dia 28/11 da Estação Jd. Planalto.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro *- Detran station forumer video


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 Santa Cruz station scheme



RMeier said:


> http://arte.folha.uol.com.br/cotidiano/2016/12/23/nova-santa-cruz/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 5 update



RenanRibeiro said:


> Visão geral da Estação Campo Belo, com os trilhos da linha 17. Vi em algumas placas que a obra contempla um "Viaduto Santo Amaro". Será que será aqui?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras na superfície do VSE Roque Petrella foram finalizadas, já liberaram a calçada e limparam a área, só falta o paisagismo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Brooklin também sem os tapumes/muros :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail* - International Airport Line 13 to have Chinese-manufactured trains



Celso Jorge said:


> Linha 13 da CPTM terá trens Chineses
> AUTOR: RENATO LOBO // JANEIRO 2, 2017 TWEETSHARE
> Publicação no Diário Oficial do Estado da conta de que o consórcio formado pela empresa chinesa Sifang e a brasileira Temoinsa devem fornecer 8 trens para Linha 13-Jade. O consórcio venceu a licitação por oferecer menor preço.
> 
> Participaram também da concorrência, a Hyundai Rotem e Caf, que ficaram em segundo e terceiro lugar, respectivamente, na disputa.
> http://viatrolebus.com.br/
> 
> Sei que vocês preferem uma certa padronização dos trens da CPTM e que eles têm que ficar parecidos com os CAFs e Rotem, mas eu ainda prefiro que esses novos trens que agora serão chineses, tenham um design semelhante a esse da foto para a Linha 13, só que eu duvido que a CPTM faria isso.




Also, a new trajectory for Line 13 has been revealed, connecting the line to central areas through Chácara Klabin (Line 2) station, underground




OsascoStation2007 said:


> Novidades na L13! (Feliz Ano Novo!)
> 
> Traçado:
> 
> 
> Conexão com a rede:
> 
> 
> Etapas:
> 
> 
> Etapas2:
> 
> 
> Características:
> 
> 
> People Mover:
> 
> 
> Operação:
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.aeamesp.org.br/22semana/wp-content/uploads/sites/5/2016/09/P3-Paulo-de-Magalhães.pdf


----------



## Tågälskaren

*Salvador light rail consultation underway *

_THE Secretariat for Urban Development in the Brazilian state of Bahia has launched a public consultation on a PPP project to build, operate and maintain an 18.5km light rail line in the state capital Salvador[...]_


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - passengers approve spontaneous payment system and fare dodging is rare



acpinto said:


> *Registros do VLT indicam que forma de pagamento é positiva*
> 
> Usuários fazem boa avaliação do sistema espontâneo de cobrança e, ao contrário do esperado, é difícil presenciar passageiro multado por calote
> 
> 24/12/2016 11:00:56
> GUSTAVO RIBEIRO
> Rio - Eram 11h20 de segunda-feira quando uma fiscal do VLT terminou de verificar se 327 passageiros tinham efetuado o pagamento da tarifa de R$ 3,80. Nenhum deles foi multado porque todos entraram no bonde e validaram espontaneamente o cartão de passagem. Outra fiscal conferiu os bilhetes de 93 pessoas em uma hora, no início da tarde: todas também foram aprovadas.
> 
> Pouco mais de seis meses após a inauguração, a impressão dos usuários é de que o VLT tem sido palco de um show de cidadania. A fiscalização começou há três meses. Os passageiros, que desconfiavam da honestidade do carioca antes da estreia do modelo inédito de transporte no Rio, sem estações e roletas, se surpreenderam. A multa por falta de pagamento é de R$ 170 ou R$ 255 para usuários reincidentes, mas é difícil ver alguém ser penalizado.
> 
> “As pessoas não levavam fé que o usuário iria pagar a passagem porque o carioca tem essa fama de dar jeitinho para tudo. Mas tem tido bastante fiscalização. Você entra e já tem algum fiscal por perto”, diz a gestora de RH Tatiana Rodrigues, de 25 anos, que nunca presenciou alguém sendo multado. Em tempos de crise, ela dá a dica: “A honestidade dos passageiros deveria servir de exemplo para os políticos no país”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passageiros devem validar o bilhete assim que entram no veículo
> Estefan Radovicz / Agência O Dia
> *Média de 23 multas por dia*
> 
> Uma fiscal contou que, na maioria das vezes, não aplica multa. O VLT tem 33 fiscais. Do dia 5 de setembro, quando a fiscalização começou, até 19 de dezembro, a Guarda Municipal aplicou 2.374 multas por falta de pagamento no VLT. Uma média de 23 penalidades por dia. No entanto, a Concessionária VLT Carioca não respondeu quantos usuários foram fiscalizados. A Guarda diz que não contabiliza as abordagens.
> 
> Sem dados para comparar quantos foram abordados pela fiscalização, não é possível estabelecer um parâmetro confiável, embora o número baixo chame atenção se comparado aos 4 milhões de passageiros que usaram o transporte desde que foi implantado, incluindo período em que não havia fiscalização.
> 
> O casal Mateus Willian, 18, e Isabela Marina Almeida, 23, entrou no VLT e foi direto ao validador, como outros usuários. Ela acha que alguma fiscalização deveria ser adotada também no BRT, onde a taxa de calotes chega a 12%: “No BRT, falta segurança. Sempre tem um funcionário na estação, mas não pode fazer nada”, compara. O engenheiro André Miranda, 56, concorda: “As pessoas começam a ver que têm obrigações. É preciso dar um exemplo de cidadania. O caminho é esse”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mateus e Isabela foram abordados, mas já tinham feito o pagamento. Multa é de R$ 170 para quem não paga
> Estefan Radovicz / Agência O Dia
> 
> http://odia.ig.com.br/rio-de-janeir...ndicam-que-forma-de-pagamento-e-positiva.html


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro (CMSP)* - Line 4 starts operating on Sundays, full-time (from 5am to midnight from Monday to Friday; from 7am to 11pm on weekends)



acpinto said:


> *Metrô para a Barra já funciona em tempo integral*
> 
> Linha 4 foi usada por muitos cariocas no primeiro domingo de funcionamento
> 
> 19/12/2016 11:00:00
> GABRIEL SOBREIRA
> Rio - A Linha 4 do Metrô Rio, que interliga Ipanema (General Osório) até Barra da Tijuca (Jardim Oceânico), desde ontem já funciona de segunda-feira a domingo, no mesmo horário da Linha 1 — de segunda-feira a sábado, das 5h à meia-noite, e domingos e feriados, das 7h às 23h. A intenção da concessionária é a de que, com a medida, o número de passageiros diários passe de 110 mil para 300 mil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Jardim Oceânico, a mais movimentada da Linha 4, agora funciona até 23h aos domingos
> Divulgação
> Com a manhã de sol, muita gente aproveitou a nova alternativa para chegar à Barra ontem.“Facilita muito a vida, porque o acesso da população é muito tranquilo. De fato, é um avanço na infraestrutura da cidade e um dos legados que foram prometidos pelo governo para os Jogos Olímpicos. É uma maneira de unir a cidade e permitir que as pessoas circulem”, diz o personal trainer Vitor Carvalho, de 33 anos, morador da Tijuca.
> 
> O nutricionista Gabriel Alvarenga, de 41 anos, utilizou o metrô, junto com a namorada, a economista Mariana Tie, de 36 anos. “Ajudou bastante, porque eu trabalho aqui na Barra da Tijuca e moro em Copacabana. Estamos preferindo vir pegar praia aqui, porque na Zona Sul, perto de casa, tem arrastão, é tenso. Então, em 15 minutos, a gente está aqui. Nós podemos até ficar até um pouco mais tarde por aqui”, diz.
> 
> Com a mudança no horário de funcionamento da Linha 4, o itinerário do metrô na superfície General Osório-Gávea terá o trajeto alterado e agora será Antero de Quental-Gávea.
> 
> Com essa alteração, o novo percurso terá seis estações, uma extensão de 2,5 quilômetros e continuará circulando na Gávea, pela Rua Marquês de São Vicente.
> 
> Não houve alteração na tabela de horários do ônibus. O serviço continua aguardando a chegada do último trem da noite para a partida do último carro dos terminais.
> 
> *VLT faz a 1ª viagem até a Praça 15*
> 
> O trecho do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) que vai da Saara à Praça 15, permitindo a conexão com as barcas, fez ontem a sua primeira viagem. Os cariocas, no entanto, terão que esperar até a segunda quinzena de janeiro para viajar pelo trecho. “Na semana do Natal, o VLT vai rodar à noite para evitar qualquer tipo de problema; as pessoas ainda estão se adaptando. A partir da semana seguinte, a gente começa o que chamamos de operação assistida, exatamente como a na primeira etapa da Rio Branco, para na etapa seguinte fazer a operação comercial”, explica Jorge Arraes, secretário especial de Concessões e Parcerias Público-Privadas.
> 
> Os planos para 2017 são de continuar a segunda etapa do trecho, entre a Saara e a Central, fazendo a interligação com a etapa 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VLT no novo trecho: disponível para o público apenas em janeiro
> Divulgação
> 
> http://odia.ig.com.br/rio-de-janeir...ra-a-barra-ja-funciona-em-tempo-integral.html


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - Moema station update



RMeier said:


> Pois é, eu mesmo não coloco crédito para meu site por achar redundante e não querer utilizar o fórum como divulgação dele. Mas o Google já vive demais do trabalho dos outros. Não custa promover um pouco de justiça com a fonte original...:lol:
> 
> Aproveitando, duas fotos desta semana da estação Moema:



Hospital São Paulo & AACD Servidor stations:



RMeier said:


> Fotos da página do Facebook que o Felipef encontrou semana passada:
> 
> Estação Hospital São Paulo (não começam a concretar os pisos do poço principal...hno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação AACD-Servidor (essa já 'nos finalmentes')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Obra-Linha-5-Metrô/225526514236388




BONUS: trains near Santo Amaro bridge-station



ed.seykota said:


> Passando varios!
> 
> Tem varias pessoas na plataforma.
> 
> 3min entre uma composicao e outra (em uma medicao)
> 
> Vi um adesivo de bicicleta no primeiro vagão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P10:


----------



## mopc

*Natal Light Rail* - Natal gets another light rail train unit



GoUp said:


> *CBTU Natal receberá mais um VLT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Superintendência de Trens Urbanos de Natal, realizará nesta sexta-feira, 18, às 11h30, solenidade de recebimento da quarta composição de Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos – VLT. A ocasião contará com a presença do Ministro das Cidades – Bruno Araújo, do Diretor Presidente da CBTU – José Marques, do Presidente do Conselho Administrativo da CBTU – Joaquim Francisco, do Superintendente da CBTU NATAL – Leonardo Diniz, empregados e demais autoridades convidadas.
> 
> A solenidade ocorrerá na sede da CBTU, localizada na Praça Augusto Severo, 302 – Ribeira (Estação Central de Natal).
> 
> Na ocasião, além da apresentação do novo veículo aos presentes e à imprensa, serão anunciadas as ações previstas para os próximos meses, dentro do projeto de modernização do sistema ferroviário da Região Metropolitana de Natal.
> Fonte


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo metro trains being taken for reforms by conventional railways



Nighto said:


> Não estou achando a foto dos Mafersa sendo transportados, mas tem esta dos trens do Metrô de São Paulo sendo levados de locomotiva até a fábrica da T'Trans, em Três Rios/RJ, para reforma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto por ViajanteFLA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []s


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 5 - Eucaliptos station update



Julio CAF said:


> Estação Eucaliptos, de ontem (14/01/2016).
> 
> Vista sentido Largo 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acesso Mezanino - Plataforma em concreto (diferente dos metais que estamos acostumados na L2 e L4):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iluminação natural; ponta oposta, da plataforma, à cúpula de vidro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Túnel sentido Klabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe da via
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mezanino antes de sair da estação, vista inferior da cúpula de vidro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista superior; onde claramente será a cúpula de vidro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe da estação com Shopping ao fundo. O acesso ao lado do shopping (acesso Imarés) será do lado das árvores do lado direito da imagem, acesso não aparece na foto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poços circulares para permitir ventilação e luz natural no 1° mezanino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poço para edifício tecnico-operacional (ao lado do edifício pré moldado em andamento).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Facebook.
> 
> 
> Moema não esta muito atrás de Eucaliptos.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 5 - Brooklin station name totem placed outside station. Opening of section may occur this half of the year (first half of 2017).




Elias Martins said:


> Via Twitter



BONUS - New Line 5 yerd "Guido Caloi"


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - three new stations added



J Simpson Br said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail* - videos of new section 



Igor8787 said:


> (vídeo do pechini, quase acidente em 2:41)


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 Brooklin station visited by state governor. He promised to deliver 9 of the 10 new stations this year, and the final one (Campo Belo) in 2018.



RMeier said:


> Sobre a visita do Alckmin, o governador deu a entender uma coisa na declaração dele e os comunicados oficiais outra. Enquanto o release fala em nove estações este ano (três em julho e mais seis em dezembro), o Alckmin disse o seguinte, segundo o próprio site do governo:
> 
> "Em julho, nós vamos entregar três estações: Brooklin, Alto da Boa Vista e Borba Gato. *Ainda este ano, entregaremos, ao todo, seis estações*”, afirmou Alckmin durante a visita.
> 
> Lembro, inclusive, de ter sugerido isso aqui no fórum, uma inauguração em quatro fases:
> 
> 1 - Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato e Brooklin
> 2 - Eucaliptos, Moema e AACD (devido ao estacionamento de trens, que serviria para mudança de via antes de chegar a última estação)
> 3 - Hosp. SP, Santa Cruz e Chácara Klabin
> 4 - Campo Belo.
> 
> Me parece mais prudente levar a linha até AACD e ganhar experiência com sua operação antes de interligar com a 1 e a 2, mas pode ter sido um erro dele. De qualquer forma, ainda acho que é uma previsão otimista. Não vejo as três primeiras operando antes do fim do ano.
> 
> Aliás, o governador prometeu os trens da Frota P operando no Carnaval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnot...a-5-lilas-estacao-brooklin-esta-98-concluida/


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - Line 2 inaugurated









Nighto said:


> Viagem no sentido oposto, Saara-Praça XV, hoje na hora do almoço. Filmei de um ângulo que dá para ver o velocímetro em grande parte do trecho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deu 8'20" a viagem, tá ótimo!
> 
> []s





Nighto said:


> Estive agora na inauguração, junto de um outro forista de cujo nome não me recordo.
> 
> O prefeito chegou pouco depois das 10h e saiu em composição VIP somente para políticos, funcionários da concessionária e imprensa tradicional. Acompanhei o trajeto circulando de bicicleta.
> 
> Após retornar da parada terminal Saara, foi liberado o embarque para passageiros. A viagem inaugural "de verdade" levou exatos 10 minutos da estação Praça XV até a parada Saara, com direito a freio de emergência a poucos metros da parada terminal porque um comédia atravessou sem prestar atenção.
> 
> Seguem algumas fotos, e vídeos assim que o upload terminar.
> 
> Cruzamento com R. Primeiro de Março recém pintado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Composição 115, que fez a viagem inaugural com os políticos e imprensa e também depois com os passageiros. (O display dela está funcionando corretamente, por motivos de velocidade de atualização não é possível registrá-lo corretamente com câmeras normais)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posição das máquinas de recarga da estação
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funcionários da concessionária aguardando políticos e imprensa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um dos displays da estação Praça XV estava com um probleminha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aguardando o prefeito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais detalhes, notem a faixa para ser cortada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comitiva chegando na estação
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crivella e Índio da Costa na cabine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enquanto a composição manobrava para voltar com a delegação exclusiva, registrei alguns detalhes da parada Saara. O diagrama de linhas mudou, e agora indica os sentidos das vias:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em detalhes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viagem inaugural com lotação alta, hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nesse interim, segui a composição indo e voltando de bike. O vídeo vai mais tarde quando terminar de seguir. Na volta, havia uma fila para embarque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prefeito dando coletiva de imprensa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nesse momento teve uma única pessoa gritando "vice-prefeito, pague o IPTU!", fora isso nenhum tipo de protesto.
> 
> Visão da cabine sentido Saara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe do diagrama de estações, que aparentemente será substituído porque não indica a integração entre Colombo e Sete de Setembro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhes a serem finalizados na parada Saara (via sentido Praça XV):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltando para a estação Praça XV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []s


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro *- Line 2 station pics



Tennyson Vital said:


> *Estações da linha 2*
> 
> *Acesso Norte*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Detran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rodoviária*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *• Estação Pernambués*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *• Estação Imbuí*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *• Estação CAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *• Estação Pituaçu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *• Estação Flamboyant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *• Estação Tamburugy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *• Estação Bairro da Paz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *• Estação Mussurunga*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ccrmetrobahia.com.br


----------



## mopc

*Santos-Sao Vicente Light Rail* (SIM - VLT da Baixada Santista) - video showing entire trajectory









Bonus - last station (Conselheiro Nebias) opened this weekend (Feb 12, 2017)



Donniel Galdino said:


> Estação Conselheiro Nébias começou a operar nesse fim de semana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catracas e agentes em cada lado da estação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Há armários de cada lado e várias placas de identificação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como os trens não param lado a lado, colocaram cercas nos vãos onde o trem não para.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primeira estação a receber o mapa com os arredores. Reparem a posição da estação Conselheiro no mapa, onde está circulado... :shifty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kay:


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 (International Airport) update



Julio CAF said:


> Agora a pouco, a CPTM divulgou um vídeo do andamento das obras do mês de Janeiro na sua página oficial no Facebook. Segue algumas screens retirado do vídeo:
> 
> Estação Engenheiro Goulart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Guarulhos - CECAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Aeroporto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Facebook


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 13 (International Airport Guarulhos) update, Airport Station




SavianoMarcio said:


> *077)* Vista geral da estação Aeroporto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *078)* Ficou muito bem feito o acabamento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *079)* A janela a direita será a conexão com o peoplemover no projeto básico, isso quanto a GRU tiver condições de realiza-lo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *080)* Muito espaçoso tambem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *081)* Piso podotátil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *082)* Galera que veio com a gente. Só engenheiro, geólogo, estudante, só eu ilustrador e entusiasta... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *083)* Bela vistas também.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *070) Agora a ESTAÇÃO AEROPORTO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *071)* Fachada em acabamento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *072)* Duas escadas rolantes e uma fixa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *073)* Daí para frente é da conta da GRU. Mas os sistemas de incêndio, água e esgoto do acesso estarão conectados a rede deles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *074)* Poço do elevador e espaços que ficarão para a concessionária do Aerporto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *075)* Esse também.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *076)*


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - Brooklin station Instagram update. Three new stations will probably open on line 5 still this year, Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato and Brooklin. Brooklin will provide transfer to the Brooklin-Diadema-Sao Mateus Rapid Bus System. 

The current date given for opening of these 3 stations is around July this year (2017). 

The remaining stations have the problem that the station after Brooklin, Campo Belo, is the least advanced one, with more than one year of construction ahead for sure. So Eucaliptos, Moema, AACD Servidor, Hospital Sao Paulo, Santa Cruz and Chácara Klábin may open before Campo Belo, but probably on restricted hours/service because the intermediate station Campo Belo will be the last one completed. 

So full service on Line 5 won't happen until late 2018, most likely.



RMeier said:


> Do Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fernandobrisolla.com/


----------



## mopc

*Santos - São Vicente Light Rail (SIM - VLT da Baixada Santista)* - more pics of fully operational phase 1




paulossj4 said:


> Olá pessoal.
> 
> Demorei para publicar o vídeo mas está ai. Trecho completo entre Barreiros e Porto, feito no dia 04/02/2017. Ele possui alguns cortes em alguns cruzamentos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algumas fotos que tirei:
> 
> *Estação Ana Costa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cruzamento com a Avenida Ana Costa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comunicação visual do VLT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Terminal e Pátio Porto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que gostem.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 new CAF train enters operations



Alberto Pardinho said:


>


----------



## carl_Alm

^^ Finally!! :cheers:


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Government advertises new Line 2 station, opening soon, will be largest on Line 2 and have a bus terminal



Tennyson Vital said:


> Daqui a pouco os moradores dos bairros de Pernambués, Imbuí e Pituaçu vão poder ir para casa de metrô. Com ritmo avançado, a obra tem previsão de conclusão para maio. Maior estação da Linha 2, Pituaçu contará com um Terminal de ônibus, iluminação cênica, projeto paisagístico (com mais de 400 árvores nativas transplantadas no canteiro) e bicicletário.
> Para melhorar ainda mais a mobilidade da região, estão sendo construídas e adaptadas diversas passarelas para que a Avenida Paralela se torne uma Via Expressa, sem semáforos ou retornos pelo canteiro central que atrapalham o fluxo do trânsito. Vamos ficar na contagem regressiva para a inauguração!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/governodabahia/?fref=ts


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 Monorail fantastic aerial drone footage of existing stations and train yard, must see.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 monorail update



RMeier said:


> Do Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fernandobrisolla.com/





RMeier said:


> Uma visão um pouco diferente graças a uma visita a um consultório. Da próxima vez levo uma câmera de verdade...:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois de sair dei uma esticada até o pátio. As obras pegaram mais ritmo. Tem dois guindastes imensos lá subindo vigas-trilho naquele trecho paralelo ao pátio. Agora vi que estão focando em concretar as colunas que faltavam por todo o terreno, mas notei que há muito andaimes no meio do piscinão. Acho que em breve retomam a concretagem da laje.





sergiomazzi said:


> Aproveitando a luz espetacular da manhã do dia 9/2 para uma rápida atualização:
> 
> P1330848 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330853 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330856 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330859 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330860 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330862 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330866 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330868 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330869 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330872 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330873 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330880 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330884 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330886 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330892 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330895 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1330898 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - Line 15 Monorail - aerial drone video of future station Camilo Haddad under construction


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 2/Line 6 future Analia Franco station renders



RMeier said:


> Só de maldade, para eu não sofrer sozinho, algumas projeções da futura estação Anália Franco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: https://www.pontodeapoio.eng.br/pg-arq-estacao-analia-franco


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia) *- on-board camera captures section between Engenho de Dentro and Madureira stations, pure rail-fanning.



dipaula13 said:


> *Então vamos curtir o ronco de um série 500 à noite entre E. de Dentro/Madureira!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCYQ5uordgJoL_2leWDgEWg


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 stations reaching final stages of construction



Bruno Moraes 007 said:


> *Estação Alto da Boa Vista*





Bruno Moraes 007 said:


> *Estação Borba Gato*





dmdagnone said:


> Acessos na Brooklin!!!


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - documentary from the 1950's about the system


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - train at Brás station



Issun said:


> Foto bacana que tiraram do mais novo 8500 na plataforma da linha 10 no Brás prestando serviço pela linha 7 devido ao descarrilamento do trem da linha 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1341444492597412&set=gm.1429157293773711&type=3&theater


----------



## mopc

*Cuiabá Light Rail* - news sources state the interrupted project may be resumed in a few months and have Line 1 operational by December 2018, and Line 2 by May 2019



mattCGB said:


> *Governo anuncia acordo com consórcio para retomar obra do VLT​*
> Cronograma prevê a entrega de um trecho, entre VG e o Bairro do Porto, até março de 2018​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Governo do Estado de Mato Grosso chegou a um acordo com o Consórcio VLT Cuiabá – Várzea Grande para a retomada das obras do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT).
> 
> Pelo entendimento entre as partes, o *Estado vai pagar R$ 922 milhões para a conclusão integral da implantação do modal.* A previsão é de que as obras sejam retomadas em *maio deste ano com prazo de conclusão total de 24 meses.*
> 
> Entretanto, no acordo entre Governo e Consórcio, o cronograma das obras prevê a entrega da primeira etapa, em março de 2018, no trecho entre o aeroporto de Várzea Grande até a estação do Porto, em Cuiabá.
> 
> *Até dezembro de 2018 deverá entrar em funcionado todo o trecho da linha 1, num total de 15 quilômetro, entre o aeroporto de Várzea Grande e o Terminal do Comando Geral, em Cuiabá.*
> 
> Já a linha 2, que compreende o trecho de 7,2 km entre a avenida Tenente Coronel Duarte (Prainha) e o Parque Ohara, no Coxipó, *será entregue até maio de 2019.
> *
> O termo do acordo foi discutido nos últimos meses em inúmeras reuniões entre o governador Pedro Taques, o secretário de Estado das Cidades, Wilson Santos, o controlador-geral do Estado, Ciro Rodolpho Gonçalves, o procurador-geral do Estado, Rogério Gallo, e suas respectivas equipes, com representantes do Consórcio VLT. Agora, o acordo depende apenas da homologação da Justiça Federal, após concordância do MPE e MPF.
> 
> Para financiar o valor necessário para a conclusão das obras, o Governo de Mato Grosso já obteve sinalização da União de empréstimo de R$ 600 milhões junto à Caixa Econômica Federal, faltando apenas aval da Secretaria do Tesouro Nacional (STN). *Dos R$ 322 milhões restantes, o Governo já tem R$ 193 milhões em caixa do empréstimo anterior.*
> 
> A renegociação para a retomada das obras ocorre quase três anos após a data inicialmente prevista para a entrega do modal, que era 31 de março de 2014.
> 
> *Economia*
> 
> Com a renegociação feita pelo Governo de Mato Grosso com o Consórcio VLT, o modal de Mato Grosso terá o menor preço por quilômetro do Brasil. O VLT de Cuiabá – Várzea Grande custará, ao final, R$ 44,8 milhões por quilômetro, enquanto o da cidade do Rio de Janeiro, por exemplo, custou R$ 56 milhões.
> 
> Já o VLT de Goiânia, cujas obras ainda não foram iniciadas, foi contratado por R$ 62,1 milhões por quilômetro.
> 
> *“Isso é resultado da determinação do governador Pedro Taques para que tratássemos esse assunto com o máximo zelo, transparência e seriedade, para que a obra fosse retomada com o menor prejuízo ao povo de Mato Grosso”*, disse o Controlador Geral do Estado, Ciro Gonçalves.
> 
> 
> http://www.midianews.com.br/politica/governo-anuncia-acordo-com-consorcio-para-retomar-obra-do-vlt/292472


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 station platform with destination signs installed



RMeier said:


> "Sonho meu..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Instagram


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 monorail update. 



SavianoMarcio said:


> Fotos atrasadas, do dia 27.
> 
> *01)* Do lado da Lino de Morais Leme olhando para linha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *02)* Estação Jardim Aeroporto ao fundo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *03)* Pilares sendo finalizados mais nesse lado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10)* Notem a plataforma dos AMVs no alto e no centro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11)* Agora a estação Jardim Aeroporto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12)* Escadas de acesso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14)* Extensão do mezanino e escadas para as plataformas laterais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16)* Vigas guias e vigas de plataforma laterais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17)* Do outro Lado. Acho que devem ser os mesmos guindastes da Chucri Zaidan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18)* Extensão das plataformas do outro lado. Vai ser grandiosa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *19)* Travessia do viaduto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *23)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *24)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *27)* Acesso do outro lado.





SavianoMarcio said:


> Também do mesmo dia 27.
> 
> *01)* Vias sentido Brooklin Paulista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *02)* Viga aguardando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *03)* Pilar antes da estação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *04)* Espaço apertado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *07)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *08)* Construção Parcial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11)* Colunas do meio da estação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13)* Derramamento de concreto no nível da rua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15)* Vista Geral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16)* Último pilar do rabicho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17)* E embaixo dele o corredor de integração com o Aeroporto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18)* De outro ângulo. Acredito que essa laje seja o teto dele.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20)* Vigas das plataformas?


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - Santa Cruz transfer station renders. 



Issun said:


> Bom, o mistério de como será essa integração entre a linha 1 e 5 já foi desvendado pela Folha em dezembro e parece que buscaram otimizar ao máximo possível para evitar super lotação na plataforma e zombie walks separando os dois fluxos.
> Mas infelizmente parece que será pior ainda que Pinheiros em termos de caminhada, pois além de descer ao centro da terra, lá vamos dar na ponta das plataformas da linha 5 onde teremos de andar mais um pouco em um mezanino e depois dar mais uma pequena meia volta na escada rolante que leva para a plataforma. :hammer:
> A profundidade segundo eles é por culpa do terreno desnivelado da região.
> 
> *Pra quem está por fora vai funcionar assim*, a conexão da linha 5 com a plataforma sentido Tucuruvi da linha 1 será feita por dois túneis no meio do poço da foto abaixo conforme mostram as duas setas. Esses túneis passam por baixo das vias da linha 1 e dão em baixo da plataforma sentido Turucuvi onde haverá rampas que levarão ao nível superior onde está a plataforma.
> Já Jabaquara o usuário terá de subir até o topo do poço que fica um nível abaixo da rua e entrar onde a seta de cima aponta. Ali pelo que entendi vai dar direto na plataforma sentido Jabaquara.
> É nesse andar também onde ficarão as bilheterias e catracas dessa estação da linha 5.
> 
> Se a pessoa quiser ir para o shopping pela conexão subterrânea ela terá de ir até uma das plataformas da linha 1 e de lá seguir pelo caminho de saída existente hoje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe para a profundidade da estação da linha 5 e seus níveis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>>* http://arte.folha.uol.com.br/cotidiano/2016/12/23/nova-santa-cruz/
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139405592&postcount=18071





Brooklin station second totem arrives



RMeier said:


> De fato, o segundo totem chegou e também os portões dos dois acessos:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Ridership on new Line 4 is 46% below expectations, lack of tariff integration with bus system to blame



acpinto said:


> *Média de passageiros da linha 4 do metrô é 46% abaixo da esperada*
> Composições transportam apenas 140 mil passageiros por dia
> 
> POR LUIZ ERNESTO MAGALHÃES 16/04/2017 4:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passageiro espera o trem da linha 4 na estação Jardim Oceânico, na Barra da Tijuca - Ana Branco / Agência O Globo
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> ÚLTIMAS DE RIO
> 
> Idosa toma vacina contra a gripe; este ano, campanha começa nesta segunda Foto: Agência O Globo Campanha de vacinação contra a influenza começa nesta segunda 16/04/2017 13:52
> Amigos e familiares de Miguel Ayoub Zakhour se emocionam no enterro do garoto Foto: Pablo Jacob / Pablo Jacob 'Queria ter um neto', diz pai no enterro de jovem assinado em Laranjeiras 16/04/2017 12:18
> Amigos e familiares de Miguel Ayoub Zakhour se emocionam no enterro do garoto Foto: Pablo Jacob / Pablo Jacob 'Queria ter um neto', diz pai no enterro de jovem assassinado em Laranjeiras 16/04/2017 10:59
> Luis Otavio foi baleado em Nova Iguaçu Foto: Reprodução Morre policial baleado em ataque à base da PM na Baixada Fluminense 16/04/2017 9:37
> 
> 
> 
> RIO - A diarista Antônia Figueiredo mora em Guaratiba e uma vez por semana precisa ir a Botafogo, para trabalhar. Depois de algumas viagens pela Linha 4, ela desistiu de pegar o metrô até a Zona Sul. Apesar de economizar quase uma hora no deslocamento, preferiu voltar à rotina de embarcar em três ônibus: usa uma linha alimentadora, o BRT Transoeste e um circular. A decisão foi baseada unicamente na questão financeira: embora mais rápida e sem aperto, a viagem de metrô pesa no bolso.
> 
> — De ônibus, gasto R$ 7,60 para ir a Botafogo e voltar, pois pago apenas uma passagem com o Bilhete Único. De metrô (considerando a tarifa promocional válida na integração do BRT com a Linha 4 na estação do Jardim Oceânico), desembolso R$ 14. Ou seja, prefiro economizar R$ 6,40 — explica Antônia.
> 
> A justificativa da diarista é a mesma de muitos passageiros que, desde a semana passada, aproveitam a gratuidade oferecida pela concessionária do metrô para quem embarcar nas estações da Linha 4, que vai de Ipanema à Barra. A chance de viajar de graça termina hoje.
> 
> *PROJEÇÃO FICOU LONGE DA REALIDADE*
> 
> A promoção, lançada sete meses após a abertura da nova linha, é uma estratégia para atrair passageiros, já que as composições têm circulado vazias. Estudos técnicos de demanda contratados pelo governo estadual em 2011 previam que a Linha 4 transportaria cerca de 300 mil usuários por dia no primeiro ano de operação. A realidade, no entanto, está longe da projeção: antes da oferta de viagens gratuitas, a média diária era de 140 mil por dia (46,6% do total esperado).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagão com vários assentos desocupados: imagem comum em composições que deixam a estação do Jardim Oceânico. - Ana Branco / Agência O Globo
> Agora, a expectativa da Secretaria estadual de Transportes é que o patamar de 300 mil só seja alcançado em três anos. A nova previsão é fechar os 12 primeiros meses de operação com 255 mil usuários por dia, o que significa aumentar em 82% o número de usuários.
> 
> Em nota, o órgão admite que os estudos de viabilidade foram desenvolvidos projetando um outro cenário nas demandas por viagens na Linha 4. A secretaria também reconhece que o modelo atual, sem integração, acarreta ineficiência para todo o sistema de transporte público da Barra. Agora, o estado vem revendo todo seu planejamento operacional na região.
> 
> O estudo original da Linha 4 traçava um cenário no qual haveria integração tarifária entre diversos modais, e não apenas com o BRT. A expectativa era que 65% dos usuários chegassem ao metrô por meio de outros tipos de transporte. Além disso, o plano inicial não previa, por exemplo, as obras da prefeitura no Elevado do Joá, que ampliaram em 35% (cerca de 40 mil veículos a mais) a capacidade da via, minimizando um dos principais gargalos da ligação da Barra-Zona Sul.
> 
> Veja também
> 
> Tarifa do metrô vai aumentar a partir do dia 2 de abrilTarifa do metrô subirá para R$ 4,30 a partir de domingo
> Linhas 1 e 4 não têm mais baldeação na Estação General Osório, em IpanemaLinha 4 do metrô pode ir para Jacarepaguá em vez do Recreio
> Vista aérea da obra da estação da Gávea do MetrôAmpliação da rede de metrô não impede construção da estação da Gávea, diz secretário
> 
> Adam Levine, vocalista do Maroon 5: banda é uma das atrações do festival
> Metrô funcionará 24 horas durante o Rock in Rio
> 
> 
> 
> Também ficou de fora do projeto a implantação, por parte do município, de um sistema de racionalização das linhas de ônibus, iniciado há dois anos e suspenso pelo atual prefeito Marcelo Crivella, para reavaliação.
> 
> *ESPECIALISTA CRITICA PREFEITURA*
> 
> A Linha 4, que consumiu mais de R$ 10 bilhões, foi projetada com seis estações. Cinco estão em funcionamento: Jardim Oceânico, São Conrado, Antero de Quental, Jardim de Alah e Nossa Senhora da Paz. A da Gávea continua sem sair do papel (o custo da obra é de cerca de R$ 500 milhões), mas isso não explica a baixa demanda: de acordo com o estudo original da Linha 4, ela é a que teria menor fluxo: 19.100 passageiros a cada dia útil.
> 
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> — O cenário mostra que faltou planejamento integrado entre os projetos de mobilidade da prefeitura e do governo do estado. O desafio, agora, é estimular a integração entre os modais. É preciso evitar medidas que estimulem ainda mais o uso de automóveis. No entanto, a prefeitura já anunciou o interesse de fazer parcerias público-privadas para construir grandes garagens subterrâneas — critica engenheiro de transportes e professor da PUC José Eugênio Leal.
> 
> O secretário municipal de Transportes, Fernando Mac Dowell, defende a revisão do processo de racionalização das linhas de ônibus e também diz que o caminho certo é o da integração tarifária. Mas ele não dá prazos:
> 
> — Nós estamos conversando com o estado. O ideal seria a municipalização do metrô, para inclui-lo numa estratégia de operação com os ônibus. A integração tarifária é possível. Existiu nos primeiros anos do metrô na cidade.
> 
> Em nota, a Secretaria estadual de Transportes informa que tem monitorado as operações da Linha 4 e discutido com a concessionária do metrô medidas de integração com os ônibus. “Determinados serviços e linhas deveriam alimentar o sistema de alta capacidade, mas acabam por dividir passageiros”, diz o texto.
> 
> No entorno da estação do metrô no Jardim Oceânico, a operação dos demais serviços de transportes parece dar razão ao professor José Eugênio Leal. Para chegar ao terminal de integração pagando a passagem promocional (R$ 7), o passageiro tem como única opção o BRT Transoeste. Caso opte por uma das dezenas de linhas que circulam pela Avenida Armando Lombardi, terá que desembolsar os R$ 3,80 do coletivo mais os R$ 4,30 do metrô.
> 
> Não há descontos para quem viaja na Linha 4 e nos ônibus que param no terminal da Avenida Nuta James (em frente ao Condomínio Cascais), construído para operar de forma integrada com o metrô. O local virou apenas uma parada para duas linhas convencionais de ônibus que ligam a Barra até o Centro (concorrendo com o metrô), com itinerários que seguem pelo Alto da Boa Vista e pela Linha Amarela.
> 
> Morador do condomínio Alfa Barra, o advogado Josué Camargo é usuário da linha 805 (Alvorada-Jardim Oceânico), que circula pela orla em intervalos de aproximadamente 15 minutos. Ele diz que, de vez em quando, opta pelo ônibus, por ser mais barato.
> 
> — Trabalho no Centro. O metrô é mais rápido e confortável, pena que as tarifas sejam diferentes. Quando chega perto do fim do mês, escolho o ônibus para economizar.
> 
> *ÔNIBUS DE CONDOMÍNIOS SEGUEM CHEIOS*
> 
> Na Barra, a Linha 4 encontra um outro obstáculo: moradores de condomínios que têm ônibus fretados para o Centro e a Zona Sul não migraram para o metrô. Esses veículos representam uma oferta de dez mil assentos por dia. O presidente da Câmara Comunitária da Barra, Delair Dumbrosck, diz que a mudança só acontecerá se houver uma facilidade maior para o embarque na estação do Jardim Oceânico.
> 
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> — Ainda não conseguimos autorização da prefeitura para que os ônibus fretados dos condomínios parem ali perto, no terminal da Avenida Nuta James. Além disso, solicitamos à concessionária que avalie a possibilidade de criar uma linha de “metrô sobre rodas” na região — reclama Dumbrosck.
> 
> A concessionária Metrô Rio informa, em nota, que o movimento diário nas estações da Linha 4 chegou a 150 mil passageiros neste período de viagens gratuitas. Além disso, destaca que sempre discute com o estado e a prefeitura novas integrações tarifárias.
> 
> A empresa não quis divulgar a quantidade de embarques em cada estação da Linha 4: alegou que se trata de um assunto estratégico. A Metrô Rio informou apenas que 52 mil passageiros passam pelo Jardim Oceânico a cada dia. O estudo de viabilidade indicava um potencial de 91.018 no primeiro ano de operação.
> 
> 
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/media-d...-46-abaixo-da-esperada-21214768#ixzz4eR3L71kT
> © 1996 - 2017. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 International Airport forumer update



sergiomazzi said:


> Meu último sobrevoo da L13:
> 
> P1360576 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr
> P1360577 by sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## carl_Alm

Salvador Metro - Line 2 pics update.



Sanjos said:


>


----------



## 00Zy99

Very nice, but it looks like the area could use a bit of a road diet, to help things along.


----------



## Tennyson Vital

Está lindo!


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 update - Brooklin station



RenanRibeiro said:


> Algumas fotos de Brooklin tiradas hoje:


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 monorail - first unit of the Line 17 monorail train enters testing phase in Malaysia, at the Scomi Monorail Company plant. The first units are expected to arrive in Sao Paulo for testing still this year.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - train tests start in new Line 5 extension to Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato & Brooklin stations.








matheusrezende02 said:


> Teste com frota P em Brooklin


----------



## mopc

*Santos - Sao Vicente Light Rail *- plans for Line 2 being discussed



AndrePerez said:


> *Estudo vai definir segundo trecho do VLT em Santos*
> Estado acaba de abrir licitação para o estudo de tráfego do modal que terá mais 8 km
> 
> O Governo do Estado e a Empresa Metropolitana de Transportes Urbanos (EMTU) publicaram, na quarta-feira (10), no Diário Oficial, um edital de licitação para contratar a empresa que fará o estudo de tráfego visando a implantação do segundo trecho do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT), em Santos.
> 
> Segundo Joaquim Lopes, diretor-presidente da EMTU, a publicação faz parte de uma das etapas desta fase. “Estamos concluindo o projeto executivo. Em breve, teremos a licença prévia, que é a condição para publicar o edital”, explica.
> 
> Ele acredita que, no segundo semestre deste ano, será então lançado o edital para a construção do segundo trecho do VLT. “Essa é uma obra para fazer em 24 meses. É uma obra eminentemente urbana. Temos um conjunto de interferências no caminho que precisam ser tratadas. A Cidade não pode parar”, diz Lopes.
> 
> Custos e traçado
> 
> A EMTU calcula o custo total da obra em R$ 430 milhões - R$ 270 milhões apenas para a obra civil. Lopes, entretanto, admite que o Estado ainda não tem o dinheiro para fazer a implantação. “Estamos correndo atrás. Ainda não tenho nada definido”, revela.
> 
> O trajeto, de 8 km, terá 14 estações de embarque e desembarque de passageiros. Para fazê-lo será necessário desapropriar moradias em 12 áreas de Santos. “É prematuro mostrar quais são elas”, avalia Lopes. O assunto foi discutido em audiência pública.
> 
> Ainda conforme ele, a estação do Mercado Municipal ainda está sendo discutida porque o prédio é protegido pelo Conselho de Defesa do Patrimônio de Santos (Condepasa) “Não sei como vai resolver aquilo. Mas se não resolver não é problema. A gente tira a estação”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Participação do município
> 
> O secretário de Desenvolvimento Urbano de Santos, Júlio Eduardo dos Santos, diz que quatro secretarias municipais participaram do desenvolvimento do projeto. “São pouquíssimas desapropriações, mas precisamos delas para colocar as estações de passageiros, as subestações de energia e ajustar a curvatura”, explica.
> 
> Trajeto
> 
> O traçado começa na Avenida Conselheiro Nébias, passa pela região onde ficam os campi de duas universidades (Universidade Católica de Santos - UniSantos - e Universidade Federal de São Paulo - Unifesp), chega ao Centro Histórico de Santos e retorna ao ponto de partida (veja no mapa).
> 
> “Estamos torcendo para que a EMTU lance o mais rapidamente possível essa licitação. Significa um salto monstruoso na qualidade de transporte público para a Cidade”, finaliza Santos.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - New official video updates


----------



## mopc

*Santos Bus System* - Santos (Sao Paulo's port city, pop. 420k) gets its first hybrid electric bus



CaiESara said:


> Hoje entra em operação o novo modelo em testes pelas ruas de Santos, um ônibus elétrico híbrido produzido pela Volvo.
> 
> A partir da faixa entre 20 km/h e 30 km/h, quem entra em atuação é o motor a combustível. Já do início das operações, na hora do arranque e em baixa velocidade, que são os momentos em que um ônibus convencional mais polui, quem movimenta o veículo é o motor elétrico.
> 
> Segundo a Volvo, dependendo do tipo de poluente, a redução das emissões pode ser de até 85%.
> 
> Também há redução de ruídos e o consumo de combustível pode ficar em torno de 35% menor em comparação também a um veículo somente a diesel, segundo a fabricante que produz ônibus híbridos na sede em Curitiba desde 2012.
> 
> 
> https://postimage.io/
> 
> Prefeitura de Santos
> Kenny Mendes


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - New Hyundai-Rotem train in tests


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 5 - first tests with train in the new section to Brooklin station



RMeier said:


> Em Klabin era visita para qualquer interessado. Em Brooklin foi o evento em que o governador anunciou o início da operação do CBTC durante os dias úteis e fez a viagem teste "oficial", o que estava programado para o dia 10 e não rolou.
> 
> A viagem foi bem lenta, mal passamos de 20 km/h. Fomos e voltamos pela via 2 (sentido Klabin) e realmente o trecho é bem suave. Me chamou a atenção a infiltração de água em alguns trechos (no vídeo que gravei vai dar pra ver o operador ligando o limpador perto de Adolfo).
> 
> Alto da Boa Vista e Borba Gato são bem escuras e têm aquela "mini-plataforma" externa onde estão colocando a tubulação de ventilação. Elas estão até que num estágio bom, mas não acho que fiquem prontas até julho nesse ritmo.
> 
> Já Brooklin é uma bela estação mesmo. Muita iluminação natural e o tempo para percorrê-la não é tão grande quanto pensei. Falta basicamente as portas de plataforma.
> 
> Reparei que aquela plaquinha do CBTC entre os trilhos ainda não foi instalada, só há o suporte por enquanto. Infelizmente, não deu para perguntar muita coisa porque táva uma muvuca só de funcionários, pessoal de partidos e das empresas envolvidas.
> 
> Seguem as fotos que fiz:





RMeier said:


> Olha aí, Seykota, porcamente editado por mim. Pedi para grudar a Gopro no para-brisa, mas não deixaram, aí o jeito foi esse...:lol:
> 
> Teve até parada na estação Borba Gato para pegar um funcionário! Primeiro passageiro da estação até onde se sabe!


----------



## raul lopes

METRO SALVADOR BAHIA 

Estação de Metrô Pituaçu by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Estação de Metrô Pituaçu by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Estação de Metrô Pituaçu by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Estação de Metrô Pituaçu by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr

Estação de Metrô Pituaçu by Governo da Bahia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

VLT RIO DE JANEIRO 

VLT Rio 112 - Alstom Citadis by Wesley Araujo, auf Flickr

VLT Rio 120 - Alstom Citadis by Wesley Araujo, auf Flickr

Estação Praça XV do VLT - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr

VLT passando na Praça Mauá by Rodrigo Jordy, auf Flickr


----------



## carl_Alm

Salvador Metro - Line 2



-Hatori-Amaral said:


> Isso é uma Metro city. :cheers:


----------



## mopc

Salvador's spanking new metro is definitely Brazil's most beautiful


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Campo Belo station (transfer to monorail line 17) and new "teaser" on-board map for line 5 expansion



vitinhooo said:


> Estação Campo Belo hoje (24/05), fotos enviadas por um amigo:





xandaumgv said:


> Hoje peguei a frota nova umas 18:00


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 13 (international airport) - CECAP station



MatheusObst said:


> Estação Cecap vista do Hotel Matiz. Foto tirada no dia 09 de julho de 2017.


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Light Rail* - construction advances only 5% in the past 7 months. The first section of the metro-like diesel light rail line is likely to open before September, the remaining sections until 2018. The line is 13km long, of which 1.4km is elevated.



Indio Kariri said:


> * Em 7 meses, VLT avançou só 5%*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iniciadas em 2012, as obras do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) Parangaba-Mucuripe deveriam ter ficado prontas para a Copa do Mundo de 2014. Os serviços foram suspensos em maio de 2014 devido à quebra de contrato com o consórcio CPE*VLT, em razão de descumprimento de prazos, sendo retomados em julho de 2015. Responsável pelo empreendimento, a Secretaria da Infraestrutura do Ceará (Seinfra) informa que a obra, dividida em três trechos, está em andamento com 65%. Em novembro do ano passado, o percentual de execução era de 60%, mostrando que o trabalho pouco avançou em sete meses. O primeiro trecho a entrar em operação é o 2, que está com 95% de execução e fica entre as estações Borges de Melo e Parangaba. Este trecho já está em operação experimental (sem passageiros) desde setembro do ano passado e deverá entrar em operação assistida até o fim deste mês, segundo a Seinfra. "Nesta fase, o sistema operará com passageiros, em horários reduzidos e terá embarque gratuito. Esta é a etapa de implantação do VLT em que a população começa a se habituar com a disponibilidade do novo serviço", diz a Seinfra. O trecho 1, que contempla a construção da passagem inferior da Avenida Borges de Melo, está com 60% dos serviços executados e deverá ser entregue em setembro deste ano. Já o trecho 3, que compreende o percurso entre as estações Iate e Borges de Melo, está com o cronograma em execução, com expectativa de entrega em 2018. Quando finalizado, o VLT terá 13,4 quilômetros ligando os bairros Mucuripe e Parangaba. Desta extensão, serão 12 quilômetros em superfície e 1,4 quilômetros de trechos elevados. Demanda O Ramal atravessará 22 bairros, área que concentra mais de 500 mil moradores de Fortaleza. A previsão de demanda potencial do novo modal é de 90 mil passageiros por dia. Os serviços nos três trechos são executados pelo Consórcio VLT Fortaleza, formado pelas empresas AZVI S/A do Brasil e Construtora e Incorporadora Squadro Ltda. A obra é estimada em R$ 284,6 milhões.
> 
> Fonte:http://diariodonordeste.verdesmares...vlt-avancou-so-5-linha-leste-parada-1.1772946



Parangaba station pics

/


Fortalezense da Gema said:


> Hj fui ao Shopping Parangaba e tirei umas fotos da estação vista do estacionamento <br />
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />


----------



## 00Zy99

DIESEL?????

How do they expect to get adequate performance, energy savings, and emissions out of DIESEL????


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 5 update - Santa Cruz station, including preparations for integration to current Line 1 Santa Cruz station. Line 5 extension (10 stations) will open between later this year and late 2018.



Marcio Staffa said:


> Estação Santa Cruz


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - New Hyundai-Rotem 9500-series train made in Brazil for Line 8



Zaz965 said:


> train 9500 cptm


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 monorail - 8 new stations to São Mateus approach completion - tests to start in a few months, last beams installed, full commercial opening by March 2018



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Metrô: linha 15 do monotrilho entra na última fase; trecho até Cidade Tiradentes continua parado*
> 
> 
> _Por: BandNews FM
> 21 de julho 2017 / 15:33 hrs_
> _Já estão instaladas as últimas duas vigas do monotrilho da Linha 15, na zona leste de São Paulo, que faz parte do projeto de expansão do metrô na Capital. É a última etapa antes da fase de testes do trecho entre Oratório e São Mateus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Metrô: linha 15 do monotrilho entra na última fase; trecho até Cidade Tiradentes continua parado*_
> 
> 
> As oito estações desse trajeto deverão ficar todas prontas e entrar em operação até março de 2018, de acordo com o cronograma do Metrô. Mas ainda falta licitar a estação do Jardim Iguatemi.
> 
> O problema, no entanto, é o trecho projetado para ir de lá até Cidade Tiradentes. Ali, as obras estão interrompidas sem previsão de retorno e dependem de desapropriações, que deverão ser feitas pela prefeitura e sequer foram iniciadas.
> 
> O secretário dos Transportes Metropolitanos afirma que a gestão de Fernando Haddad, do PT, previa mais obras, como um corredor de ônibus e o alargamento das pistas na região, e isso tornaria o monotrilho mais caro; agora, o governo vai discutir mudanças com a administração de João Doria, do PSDB.
> 
> A Linha 15 do monotrilho tem um orçamento estimado em R$ 4,5 bilhões.
> 
> Hoje, o monotrilho funciona apenas entre Vila Prudente e Oratório, com cerca de 18 mil passageiros transportados por dia.
> 
> Quando a linha estiver operando, em março do ano que vem, esse número deverá chegar a 300 mil usuários do transporte, segundo estimativas do próprio Metrô.
> 
> 
> https://www.metrojornal.com.br/foco/2017/07/21/metro-monotrilho-linha-15.html


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 Campo Belo transfer to Line 17 Monorail update



felipeco said:


> Atualização da semana.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro *- pics




Jesse Ferreira said:


> *Licitação para integrar metrô e ônibus será lançada até a próxima semana.*
> 
> _Secretário estadual da Casa Civil, Bruno Dauster, pôs três condições para haver acordo com a prefeitura de Salvador_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O secretário estadual da Casa Civil, Bruno Dauster, disse, na manhã desta segunda-feira (10), que a licitação para a integração do metrô ao ônibus será lançada até a próxima semana, já que não houve avanços nas negociações com a prefeitura de Salvador.
> 
> “Já saiu a licitação do ônibus do CAB, como previsto, na quinta ou sexta [da semana passada]. E de hoje, no máximo até a próxima semana, a licitação das linhas integradoras. Conforme previsto no contrato do programa, *linhas de cinco quilômetros da estação até o seu ponto de retorno nos bairros*”, afirmou, em entrevista ao bahia.ba.
> 
> Perguntado se ainda pode ocorrer a integração com os ônibus municipais, Dauster pôs três condições: 1) cortar as linhas no trajeto do metrô; 2) a prefeitura subsidie parte da tarifa e 3) o passageiro pague apenas uma passagem.
> 
> 
> Sem entrar em detalhes, o secretário municipal de Mobilidade Urbana, Fábio Mota, afirmou, no 2 de Julho, que estava “perto de resolver” o impasse entre o governo e a prefeitura sobre a integração do metrô.
> 
> No último dia 4, o Ministério Público instaurou inquérito para investigar e acompanhar o impasse entre os executivos estadual e municipal.
> 
> http://bahia.ba/politica/licitacao-p...roxima-semana/






Tennyson Vital said:


> *Estação Bairro da Paz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/349849634/metro-de-salvador/





Tennyson Vital said:


> *Imbuí e Cab*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/estaçãoimbui/





Tennyson Vital said:


> *Lagoa Imbuí*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/explore/ta...7ãoimbui/


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - videos


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 4 - São Paulo-Morumbi station update - first pics ever of its interior. The station will open by 2018.



Murillo B said:


> Fotos minhas, da *Estação São Paulo-Morumbi*, tiradas no último sábado (22/07/2017):
> 
> *Prédio administrativo (esse estará pronto bem rápido, segundo o engenheiro):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lado Norte (Principal):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lado Sul:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plataformas:*


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro* - new Purple Line opened - first forumer pics & videos



Fortalezense da Gema said:


> Fotos e vídeos que gravei hoje na inauguração do primeiro trecho da nova linha do Metrô de Fortaleza.
> 
> Linha 4 - Roxa: Mucuripe
> 
> Estação Parangaba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trem horrível entrando na plataforma da Linha Vermelha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais da Estação Parangaba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trem na plataforma da Linha Roxa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Borges de Melo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trem (parte interna)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painel informativo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vídeos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: A memória do celular me traiu e não consegui gravar o percurso nem até a Estação Montese, que é a mais próxima à Parangaba.
> 
> P.P.S.: Quem anuncia as estações é o próprio maquinista, e não uma voz gravada.
> 
> P.P.P.S.: Consegui tirar uma foto com o governador rsrsrs
> 
> Fotos e vídeos todos de minha autoria


----------



## Zaz965

recife metropolitan train


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro* - new purple line pics



Gregory Luiz said:


> Secretaria Municipal de Infraestrutura: "_Nesta manhã, o Governo do Ceará deu início a Operação Assistida do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT), no trecho entre as estações Borges de Melo e Parangaba. A Secretária de Infraestrutura, Manuela Nogueira esteve presente para acompanhar o início da operação.
> 
> Na ocasião, Manuela ressaltou que a Prefeitura de Fortaleza deu início, neste mês, às obras de construção dos túneis na Via Expressa, possibilitando a passagem livre do VLT, entre as avenidas Padre Antônio Tomás e Santos Dumont. “ É uma satisfação poder acompanhar, junto ao Governo do Estado, estas obras e saber que, em breve, a população de Fortaleza terá mais um meio de transporte que vai garantir um tempo menor no trânsito”, disse._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/seinffortaleza/




forumer video



Indio Kariri said:


> Mais um "videozim"


----------



## Ghostpoet

mopc said:


> *Fortaleza Metro* - new purple line pics


The line is operational, or under tests?

Ghostpoet


----------



## dimlys1994

Ghostpoet said:


> The line is operational, or under tests?
> 
> Ghostpoet


It has limited operations between Parangaba and Borges de Melo. Updated map from urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/am/fort/fortaleza.htm


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Detran station forumer pics



Tourniquet said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Santos - Sao Vicente Light Rail (SIM - VLT da Baixada Santista)* - State governor Alckmin signs light rail - bus discount transfer system and promises Phase 2 construction later thus year/early 2018, a new yet unheard of Phase 3 going south from Conselheiro Nebias avenue to the beach and returning up Oswaldo Cruz street, and Phase 4 to the East /Ponta da Praia.




mark 69 said:


> *Alckmin anuncia integração entre VLT e ônibus municipais de Santos e ampliação do sistema
> Governador participou da inauguração da Vila Criativa e assinou um repasse para o Hospital dos Estivadores.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alckmin também anunciou a ampliação da extensão do sistema. Na fase III do VLT o trajeto começa na avenida Conselheiro Nébias, segue pela avenida Afonso Pena, Senador Dantas, Pedro Lessa, Aristóteles Menezes, Dino Bueno, avenida dos Bancários, Rei Alberto e termina na avenida Fernando Costa. Durante o percurso haverá 9 estações.* Já a fase 4 também começa na avenida Conselheiro Nebias, segue até a avenida da praia e retorna pela rua Oswaldo Cruz até o bairro Liberdade. Neste trajeto, serão estão previstas cinco estações.*
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/sp/santos-regia...cipais-de-santos-e-ampliacao-do-sistema.ghtml
> 
> Nessa proposta, que me parece ainda distante e soa mais como campanha extra-oficial (principalmente o ramal da praia), acho um erro a escolha pelo traçado seguir a apertada Av. Pedro Lessa depois da Av Sen. Dantas ao invés de continuar pela Afonso Pena.






mark 69 said:


> Mais detalhes sobre o ainda apenas: *"termo de cooperação com a EMTU para iniciar estudos " *
> 
> *Santos estuda implantação de duas novas fases do VLT
> Objetivo é que o modal chegue à região da orla e também à Ponta da Praia*
> 
> *Santos assinou um termo de cooperação com a EMTU para iniciar estudos que podem viabilizar duas novas etapas de ampliação do Veículo Leve sobre Trilhos (VLT) na Cidade:* a fase 3, para o modal trafegar da Avenida Conselheiro Nébias à Praia; e a fase 4, que levará passageiros da Conselheiro Nébias até a Ponta da Praia pela Avenida Afonso Pena.
> 
> Além disso, em 60 dias a Prefeitura quer entregar a documentação para que o Estado abra, até dezembro, licitação das obras da fase 2 – trecho entre a Conselheiro Nébias e o Valongo. A assinatura ocorreu na presença do governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), no sábado (29), durante cerimônia da Vila Criativa na Vila Progresso.
> 
> *O diretor-presidente da EMTU, Joaquim Lopes, explicou que a parceria permite que a empresa, que é responsável pelo VLT, trabalhe em conjunto com a Prefeitura de Santos para desenvolver os projetos que são estritamente municipais.
> 
> “Como (nas fases 3 e 4) os deslocamentos serão de Santos para Santos, não podemos desenvolver isso. *O protocolo de intenção assinado vai virar um convênio de cooperação técnica. Com ele, o prefeito solicita que se permita o trabalho em conjunto, para desenvolver o projeto. O documento pronto cria condições para que Santos se habilite para buscar recursos (para as obras)”, disse Lopes.
> 
> O prefeito Paulo Alexandre Barbosa (PSDB) ressaltou que, apesar de a fase 2 não estar finalizada ainda, a ideia é garantir celeridade. “A segunda etapa está no processo final de licenciamento e a expectativa é que em 60 dias isso esteja concluído – o que vai possibilitar o Estado licitar ainda este ano para tirar (a obra) do papel. Aí, a gente tem a necessidade de pensar na expansão do modal dentro da Cidade. Por isso, a ideia da fase 3, que é a conexão com a Praia, e da fase 4, que é a conexão com a Ponta da Praia”.
> 
> Barbosa quer todo esse trâmite pronto para conseguir apoio financeiro dos governos federal e estadual. “Com os estudos feitos, projetos concluídos e valores atribuídos, poderemos dividir as competências em termos de recursos para executar as obras”.
> 
> http://www.atribuna.com.br/noticias...o-vlt/?cHash=b6dcfbc4609084108df6d660f25ab0eb


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- British Finance Minister visits Sao Paulo and Line extension construction sites.




RMeier said:


> *Ministro britânico conhece oportunidades de investimento em São Paulo*
> 
> A subsecretária de Parcerias e Inovação do governo paulista Karla Bertocco recebeu na manhã desta terça-feira (01) o ministro das Finanças do Reino Unido Philip Hammond. O ministro visitou as instalações da nova estação do metrô do Brooklin em fase de finalização.
> 
> Durante o encontro, a subsecretária apresentou as oportunidades de investimento do governo paulista, principalmente o novo programa de concessão recentemente adaptado para o atendimento de exigências estrangeiras.
> 
> Acompanharam a visita a assessora Internacional Ana Paula Fava e o embaixador inglês no Brasil Vijay Rangarajan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/stm.oficia...9MvhewmKCFcwXoNZlkCHm9ZtrjHWD30gTrIh9ZDba6vr4


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 6 to resume construction. After its main builder, Odebrecht, failed to obtain funds from Brazil's investment bank due to corruption charges, it seems a new corporation will take over construction "until late 2017", says report.



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Metrô de São Paulo inicia retomada das obras da linha 6-Laranja *
> 
> _*Por: Metro Jornal 04 de agosto 2017 / 15:05 hrs*_
> _O governo de São Paulo afirmou nesta sexta-feira que serão retomadas as obras da linha 6-Laranja do Metrô. Parado há quase 1 ano, o projeto deve voltar a ser tocado até o fim de 2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quando ficar pronta, a chamada “linha das universidades” vai ligar a Brasilândia, na zona norte, à estação São Joaquim, no centro, com integração com a linha 1-Azul. No futuro, será feita a integração com a linha 13-Jade até o aeroporto de Guarulhos.
> 
> Investigadas na Lava Jato, as empresas inicialmente responsáveis – Odebrecht, Queiróz Galvão e UTC – não conseguiram financiamento no BNDES, o que obrigou o governo do Estado a buscar uma nova parceria.
> 
> Em nota, a Secretaria dos Transportes explicou que o recebeu uma proposta de uma empresa internacional para assumir as obras da linha 6-Laranja e que aguarda o prazo de 60 dias para poder divulgar os detalhes.
> 
> _*Confira a nota na íntegra:*_
> 
> A Move São Paulo comunicou à Secretaria de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos (STM), na última quinta-feira (27), que recebeu proposta de uma empresa internacional interessada em adquirir a concessão da linha 6-Laranja de metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> Caso o acordo tenha êxito, o governo não precisará relicitar e as obras serão retomadas ainda neste semestre.
> 
> “Trata-se de uma das maiores construtoras do mundo, com total capacidade para obter financiamento. Por isso, estamos confiantes de que o desfecho será favorável”, afirma o secretário de Estado dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Clodoaldo Pelissioni.
> 
> A negociação, de caráter confidencial, tem validade de 60 dias. Por essa razão, a concessionária solicitou à STM este prazo para a conclusão das análises jurídica, financeira e técnica da oferta.
> 
> A implantação da linha 6-Laranja teve início em janeiro de 2015 e, em 2 de setembro do ano passado, por decisão unilateral, a Move São Paulo, única responsável pela implantação do trecho, informou a paralisação integral das obras civis, alegando dificuldades na obtenção de financiamento de longo prazo junto ao Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES).
> 
> Nos termos do contrato de concessão, a concessionária é a única responsável pela obtenção dos financiamentos necessários ao desenvolvimento dos serviços delegados. Não há pendências do Governo do Estado junto à concessionária que impeçam a retomada das obras, cuja execução atingiu 15%. Foram aportados pelo Governo do Estado até o momento R$ 694 milhões para pagamento de obras civis e R$ 979 milhões para pagamento das desapropriações de 371 ações.
> 
> A STM tem tomado todas as medidas legais previstas em contrato para que a Move São Paulo retome e conclua as obras da linha 6, que ligará Brasilândia, na zona norte da capital, à estação São Joaquim, na região central. Até o momento a pasta já aplicou multas que somam R$ 27,8 milhões.
> 
> Caso o atual concessionário não consiga dar prosseguimento às obras, o Governo do Estado poderá decretar a caducidade do contrato e iniciar um novo processo licitatório respeitando os devidos prazos legais .
> 
> Secretaria dos Transportes Metropolitanos – Assessoria de imprensa
> 
> https://www.metrojornal.com.br/foco/2017/08/04/metro-retoma-obras-da-linha-6-laranja.html


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Rebuilt Engenheiro Goulart station, Lines 12/13, just reopened yesterday (July 04, 2017). Engenheiro Goulart station has been rebuilt from scratch to serve as a transfer between Line 12 and future Line 13, which will serve the International Airport, and its slated to open next year (2018).




SavianoMarcio said:


> Minha passagem pela estação hoje a tarde. O governador foi na inauguração.
> 
> *05)* https://goo.gl/maps/jUNsgMr7qQx
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (8) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *06)*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (9) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *07) *
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (14) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *08) Mapas dos arredores no padrão da CPTM.*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (15) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *09) Mapa de Rede sem as 3 estações da Linha 5.*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (16) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *10)*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (17) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *11) 4400(?) chegando*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (18) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *17)Fiquei só na area não paga.*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (24) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *18)*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (25) by Marcio Saviavno, no Flickr
> 
> *19) Passarela para o PET.*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (26) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *20) Bela vista emoldurando a estação.*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (27) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *21) Linha de bloqueios.*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (28) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *22) Plataforma oposta bloqueada. Tinha alguns funcionários trabalhando nela.*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (29) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *23)*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (30) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *24) Vias de passagem.*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (31) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *25) A terrível passarela mal projetada!* :lol:
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (34) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *26)SQN.*
> L13-EngGoulart-04082017 (37) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr




P.S: this is what the station used to be like:


----------



## Lorezo

mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Latest plans on future lines whose projects have been completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Original PDF*


The extension of line 17 was left out.


----------



## xrtn2

Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - Moema station opened today LINE 5






































Estação Moema, da Linha 5–Lilás do Metrô by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Estação Moema, da Linha 5–Lilás do Metrô by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Estação Moema, da Linha 5–Lilás do Metrô by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 monorail - Four new stations opened today: São Lucas, Camilo Haddad, Vila Tolstoi and Vila União. They make out 5,5 km. The next 4 stations to terminus São Mateus will open in June/July.



xrtn2 said:


> Por Thiago Morais Maia


----------



## mopc

xrtn2 said:


> Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - Moema station opened today LINE 5


I was too emotional to post this yesterday, my favorite station, thanks for filling in for me!


----------



## mopc

More line 15 MONORAIL



xrtn2 said:


> Mais fotos do face Clodoaldo Pelissioni


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (SIM - VLT da Baixada Santista)* - Line 2 to be defined this year



AndrePerez said:


> *State defines the second phase of VLT as of May*
> 
> EMTU intends to have the name of the contractor that will be responsible for the works from the 5th of that month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Metropolitan Urban Transport Company of São Paulo (EMTU) expects to define the person responsible for the implementation of the second phase of the Light Rail Vehicle (VLT) from May 5. The date appears in the edict published yesterday in the Official State Gazette (DOE). The expectation is that the installation of the modal in the section Counselor Nébias - Valongo begins in the second half. At a cost of R $ 270 million, the work must last 30 months.
> 
> On the date scheduled in the public notice, the organ of São Paulo will analyze the documentation and financial proposals of the companies interested in the execution of the works. Who wins the lowest price wins. However, it is possible that the schedule may change, due to the possibility of requesting revision of the result, by contractors involved in the event.
> 
> The fact has already occurred during the public session of delivery of proposals for the implementation of the first phase of the VLT - between the terminals Barreiros in São Vicente and Porto in Santos. In 2012, the meeting was extended twice, due to requests for clarification from companies.
> 
> For this reason, the state provides for expansion in the stage of physical works and does not spell a date for the beginning of the works. The EMTU is limited only to indicate the start of the works for the second semester.
> 
> If there are no arrears, the São Paulo body estimates that the contractor with the winner should be signed in September. And the first passengers are transported within two years after the start of work.
> 
> *Impact*
> 
> One of the challenges to bring the VLT to the central region was to reduce impacts on the environment, such as in historic areas and architectural preservation. However, the Andradas Square in the Center will be cut in half for the passage of the rails.
> 
> "We will try to preserve at most everything that Santos has, but to pass a train it is necessary to make some interventions," summarizes the state secretary of Metropolitan Transportation, Clodoaldo Pelissioni.
> 
> The target project will be eight kilometers long on single tracks, one for each direction (see table). The route will attend the universities, Hospital of the Stevedores, Municipal Market, Pelé Museum among other attractions. "It will value the environment," says Pelissioni.
> 
> This is the third proposal discussed for this phase. The original idea was that the two railroads passed through Avenida Conselheiro Nébias. "It had an understanding with the City Hall, along with the environmental preservation agencies, and it was decided that the best way are streets without large movement of vehicles and that will require intervention without major inconvenience," says the owner of the folder.
> 
> * Integration *
> 
> With the second phase of the VLT, a larger volume of passengers is expected in the new mode of transport. Currently, there are more than 35 thousand users who use the modal on weekdays between São Vicente and Santos. Because the central region of Santos is one of the poles that generate employment, it is believed that this number can multiply by three.
> 
> The transfer of the trunk axis of the VLT will take place in two stations: Counselor Nébias and Campos Melo (member of stage 2). According to the EMTU, the current platform was "scaled to shelter also the users of the second stretch, not needing to be enlarged".
> 
> CET-Santos, meanwhile, has carried out studies to reorganize the municipal transportation system, with a review of the lines and routes. Currently, 13 itineraries circulate from Counselor Nébias to the Center.
> 
> * Incentives *
> 
> The bet of improvement in the most degraded regions encourages the City. The Santista administration plans to provide tax incentives to stimulate the construction of housing in the central region, especially in the margins of the VLT. One of the ideas is also to transform the Municipal Market into a nucleus for the development of a creative economy in the City.
> 
> * Third phase *
> 
> The bridge A Tribuna, known as the Barreiros Bridge, in São Vicente, does not need to be demolished, in the third phase of VLT implementation. According to Gov. Geraldo Alckmin, who was in Santos Monday, technical reports confirmed that the structure is not doomed. The recovery and reinforcement of the bridge will be necessary for the transposition of the channel, connecting the VLT to the Continental Area of ​​the City, by the Samaritá, boundary with Praia Grande.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: http://www.atribuna.com.br/noticias...o-define-segunda-fase-de-vlt-a-partir-de-maio


----------



## mopc

Line 15 Monorail timelapse trajectory from Vila União to Vila Prudente stations



PHP:







Tront_ said:


> Enfim gente, não vou conseguir postar fotinhas hoje mas... fiz esse vídeo timelapse e ficou bem interessantinho! Da Estação Vila União até Oratório em... 16 segundos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interessante notar como o trajeto é através desse vídeo


----------



## mopc

*Line 15 Monorail aerial pictures by forumer*



ejsantos said:


> Fala, pessoal.
> Dei uma passada hoje na região e registrei algumas fotos.
> 
> SAPOPEMBA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JARDIM PLANALTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JARDIM PLANALTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JARDIM PLANALTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VILA UNIÃO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAMILO HADDAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VILA TOLSTOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SÃO LUCAS


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Airport station a few days from opening



Flacor said:


> *Ai ai ai ai... tá chegando a hora! :cheers: :lol:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garoa Produtora


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor) *- Tender process opens for last unfinished South Line station (Padre Cícero) and for the first phase of East Line (first five stations, one at grade, four underground)



eliadefilho said:


> *Station service order expected for April*
> 
> Last Friday, the Secretariat published the dates of four bids for the other line, East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tenders to continue work on the Eastern Line should be launched in the coming months, according to Seinfra
> 
> *01:00 · 10.04.2018*
> 
> The Fr. Cícero Station, the last of the 20 South Lines of the Fortaleza Metro that has not yet been completed, will have the service order issued by the Infrastructure Secretariat of the Government of Ceará (Seinfra) this April. According to the owner of the Folder, Lúcio Gomes, there is only one license from the City Hall so that the work can be resumed.
> 
> "The station has requested work, in the past we had to re-enter because the construction company (winner of the edict) went bankrupt. "said the secretary." At any moment, we will issue the order. " According to him, the expectation is that the entire South Line of the subway transport, this year about 11 million people. By 2017, there were approximately nine million passengers.
> 
> The Padre Cícero station has partially completed works and is located on José Bastos Avenue, between Benfica and Porangabussu stations, in the Damas neighborhood - at the height of the Ceará Sporting Club field. With the signing of the contract for completion, two side walkways will be built, creating access to the station on both sides of the railway.
> 
> Last Friday (6), the State Official Gazette brought the dates defined by Seinfra to hold two of the four bids that will continue the project of the East Line of the Subway of Fortaleza.
> 
> * Works *
> 
> One of the events will be for the implementation of the civil works and systems and acquisition of workshop equipment of the Phase 1 call of the enterprise. The other object is the completion of the shaft construction, which is the entrance through which the tunneling machines will begin the excavation work of the tunnels. The budgets for the works are of R $ 6,546,792.06 and R $ 1,709,251,083.09, respectively. On May 10, interested parties must deliver the commercial proposals and qualification documents to the Central Government Procurement Office (PGE).
> 
> In this phase, according to Seinfra, will be implanted 7.3 km of extension of the line that will connect the Center of Fortaleza to Papicu. A surface station (Tirol-Moura Brazil) and four underground ones (Chico da Silva, Colégio Militar, Nunes Valente and Papicu) will be executed.
> 
> According to Lúcio Gomes, the expectation of resumption of works continues this semester. "We hope that in June it will be able to homologate and start the service," he said.
> 
> * New bids *
> 
> In order to materialize the venture, other bids will still be carried out: one for the hiring of a Management and Supervision company and another for the acquisition of rolling stock (trains).
> 
> "We will be closing next week to launch the third bid, and by the end of May we will probably launch the rolling stock bid," Gomes said.
> 
> In February, the government rescinded the contract signed with Marquise Engenharia and Acciona for the construction of the Linha Leste. According to Seinfra, there was a public hearing and the consortium tried for a writ of mandamus, which was not granted by Justice.
> 
> Fonte: http://diariodonordeste.verdesmares.com.br/cadernos/negocios/ordem-de-servico-de-estacao-sai-em-abril-1.1921364


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - Campo Belo station (line 5 and line 17) construction update


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL *- Survey on metro and urban rail progress nationwide by the National Passenger Rail Transportation Society for the years 2017-2018

http://www.mobilize.org.br/midias/pesquisas/balanco-do-setor-metroferroviario-20172018.pdf

VIDEO


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro & CPTM* - Summary of system expansion over fast few years

According the their count, they opened 45 stations since 2001 on CMSP & CPTM metro train networks. There are another 10 stations to open this year (a couple maybe by early 2019) on the metro network:

5 stations on Line 5 (AACD-Servidor, Hospital SP, Santa Cruz, Chacara Klabin and Campo Belo)
4 stations on Line 15 Monorail (until São Mateus)
1 station on Line 4 (São Paulo-Morumbi)











https://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotid...-ano-eleitoral-mais-metro-que-em-6-anos.shtml


----------



## mopc

*Campinas BRT* - video update


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Renders of future Line 9 stations Mendes-Vila Natal and Varginha, whose construction was on hold and now is about to resume. They are expected for 2020.




ed.seykota said:


> Fonte: cptm.sp.gov.br/a-companhia/PublishingImages/Pages/Linha9%20-%20Extens%C3%A3o%20Graja%C3%BA-Varginha.png







Teo Felipe said:


> Acho que os externos já foram postados aqui, mas os internos eu não lembro:
> 
> Mendes Vila-Natal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varginha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fonte_


----------



## mdiasp95

mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Renders of future Line 9 stations Mendes-*Vila Nova* and Varginha, whose construction was on hold and now is about to resume. They are expected for 2020.


Vila Natal


----------



## Cesco Dias

EDIT.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Internation Airport station opens










Metro-Shuttle Bus trajectory







tonyssa said:


> ​
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/governodabahia/




*BONUS*

Aerial footage of Line 2


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Forumer pics of new Metro history exhibit & new Metro souvenir shop at Sé station (Lines 1 & 3)

Includes mockup of original metro train rolling stock (A Fleet Budd-Mafersa early 70s train)



SavianoMarcio said:


> Fui hoje ver o mockup do Frota A e as comemorações na Sé, seguem imagens:
> 
> *01) Lojinha no mezanino.*
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (1) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *02) Produtos.*
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (2) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *03) Me disseram que o Metrô vai ter mais que 2 neurônios e começar a explorar isso definitivamente.*
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (3) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *04) Maquete mostrando as linhas com Led.*
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (4) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *05)*
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (5) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *06)*
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (6) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *07)Tem um trenzinho que ficava circulando embaixo da maquete e em cima.*
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (7) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *08) Exposição de fotos antigas.*
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (8) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *09) E o mockup da frota A.*
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (9) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *10) Feito todo com peças retirada dos trens. Nunca mais verão um frota A tão bonito e Limpo de novo. :lol:*
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (10) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *11) E os ventiladores do salão e cabine funcionavam. *
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (11) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr
> 
> *12) Painel original com luzes funcionando.*
> Metrô-50anos-25042018 (12) by Marcio Saviano, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 monorail - train depot construction update



AlBertone said:


> Fotos aéreas do pátio em 21/04 pra verificar a laje sendo concretada:


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 2 Chácara Klabin station gets signage for upcoming connection to line 5 station underneath it.



Metrolino said:


> Habemus _palacas_ verdes em Klabin L2 indicando o acesso à L5.


Bonus: staircases installed for connection. 



nicolassousa said:


> *Chácara Klabin, 4/7/2018*
> 
> Lado sentido Vila Madalena, com a escada rolante instalada...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...e, mais abaixo, já existe o mural de informações.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lado sentido Vila Prudente, que ainda irá receber as escadas rolantes.


----------



## mopc

Rio de Janeiro (GENERAL) - Crisis in Rio negatively affects transportation



acpinto said:


> *Com queda de aportes públicos e de usuários, empresários querem abandonar setor de transportes*
> Apesar dos vultosos investimentos para a Copa de 2014 e a Olimpíada de 2016, quem depende do transporte de massa ainda pena para se locomover no Rio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POR ELIS BARTONELLI E RAFAEL GALDO 08/07/2018 4:30 / atualizado 08/07/2018 4:30
> RIO - Não fossem os passageiros vidrados nos celulares, muitos deles assistindo on-line à disputa de pênaltis entre Colômbia e Inglaterra na terça-feira passada, poderia parecer uma viagem de meio século atrás. O cenário era da época: um trem do ramal Belford Roxo da SuperVia, fabricado na década de 1970, sem ar-condicionado e avisos sonoros para indicar as estações, barulhento, sujo e que não tinha sequer assentos preferenciais. Um exemplo cabal de que, apesar dos vultosos investimentos para a Copa de 2014 e a Olimpíada de 2016, quem depende do transporte de massa ainda pena para se locomover no Rio. E com agravantes: os aportes públicos no setor despencaram, e as empresas que operam o sistema tentam desembarcar do negócio, no qual registraram queda do número de passageiros e resultados negativos, sobretudo no ano passado.
> 
> *redução de recursos*
> 
> Barcas, metrô e trens estão em vias de mudar de donos. Nos ônibus, várias empresas faliram, e os passageiros reclamam do desaparecimento de várias linhas. Enquanto durou o período de fartura, só o governo do estado investiu R$ 11,7 bilhões, de 2010 a 2016, na subfunção “transportes coletivos urbanos”. Apenas em 2015, com a Linha 4 do metrô em construção, foram pagos R$ 3,55 bilhões, e, em 2016, um total de R$ 1,4 bilhão. Em 2017, foram R$ 413 milhões, quase 90% a menos que no ano que antecedeu os Jogos do Rio, de acordo com uma consulta ao site das contas fluminenses.
> 
> LEIA MAIS: Governo anuncia construção de estrada de ferro entre Vitória e Rio
> 
> Governo federal vai recorrer a empresas para construir ferrovias
> 
> Investimento em mobilidade urbana é uma das soluções para uma cidade sustentável
> 
> Já o município, que, em 2016, desembolsou R$ 96,6 milhões no programa “transportes e mobilidade urbana”, aplicou no ano passado menos da metade: R$ 42,4 milhões. No programa do BRT Transbrasil, os pagamentos alcançaram R$ 519 milhões em 2016, mas caíram para R$ 134 milhões ano passado. As obras estão paradas, transformando num inferno a vida de quem depende da Avenida Brasil, como a vigilante Márcia Soares, moradora de Bangu:
> 
> — Acordo às 3h20m, com medo de engarrafamentos e da possibilidade de o ônibus demorar a passar ou quebrar no meio do caminho. Os veículos da linha 393 (Bangu-Candelária) são sujos, com ferros e bancos soltos.
> 
> Os gargalos que roubam tempo e paciência da população são, muitos deles, velhos conhecidos. Os atrasos na Transbrasil, responsabilidade da prefeitura, são um dos entraves a uma nova licitação para os ônibus intermunicipais (não há definições de como as linhas de outras cidades chegarão ao Centro). A cargo do estado, a construção da estação de metrô da Gávea não tem previsão de retomada, e outras extensões, como o trecho Estácio-Carioca, continuam no plano das ideias.


----------



## mopc

*Maceió Light Rail* - Capital city of Alagoas state gets new light rail station



mdiasp95 said:


> Fora a propaganda política, nesse vídeo tem boas imagens da nova estação e do VLT:


----------



## abrandao

mopc said:


> *Maceió Light Rail* - Capital city of *Sergipe* state gets new light rail station


Alagoas.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - forumer video



carl_Alm said:


> Vídeo que gravei hoje.


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - City opened 8 new light rail stations this Friday



Wendel csc said:


>


----------



## Ghostpoet

mopc said:


> *Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - City opened 8 new light rail stations this Friday



On the VLT line between Parangaba and Mucuripe?


Thank you!


Ghostpoet


----------



## mopc

Yes


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 update



jamespsp said:


> Fotos do consórcio ACF
> 
> Jardim Planalto - 25/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapopemba - 29/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fazenda da Juta - 26/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> São Mateus - 26/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.consulgal.com.br/atoacf/#section1


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Excellent video on full trajectory between International Airport and downtown Salvador



rodrigossa said:


> Atendendo a pedidos, trazendo pra cá:


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor) *- videos of tunnel inspections



mdiasp95 said:


> Túnel do metrô -
> 
> Dia de inspeção de via férrea entre as Estações José de Alencar e São Benedito, metrô de Fortaleza, Linha Sul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pare, olhe escute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saindo do túnel, pela Estação José de Alencar.


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro* - Werneck station decades before it became a metro station - historical footage



mdiasp95 said:


> Imagens da antiga estação Werneck da RFFSA antes do MetroRec existir:


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM) *- Luz station "Portuguese Language" museum to reopen by late 2019. The 1901 station, built by a British company, caught fire by the second time in its history in 2015 and the museum closed. 

Luz station today serves CPTM lines 11 and 7 on its centennial platforms, and its new underground section serves CMSP metro lines 1 and 4. It remains a major hub after all these years.



pereira951 said:


> *Museu da Língua Portuguesa encerra quarta-feira reforma da cobertura principal atingida por incêndio*
> Reabertura do museu para visitação está prevista para o segundo semestre de 2019. Para a reforma do telhado, foram utilizadas madeiras certificadas da Amazônia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fachada do Museu da Língua Portuguesa, na região da Luz, nesta segunda-feira (16). O prédio passa por processo de restauração após incêndio em 2015 (Foto: Henrique Barreto/Futura Press/Estadão Conteúdo)
> 
> 
> O Museu da Língua Portuguesa encerra nesta quarta-feira (18) a reconstrução total de sua cobertura. A última parte que falta ser instalada na cobertura é o coroamento central do teto, o que completará a reconstituição do telhado na tarde de quarta. *A expectativa é que o prédio seja reaberto para visitação no segundo semestre de 2019*.
> 
> Em 2015, o Museu, localizado na centenária Estação da Luz, foi destruído por um incêndio, no qual morreu o brigadista Ronaldo Pereira da Cruz. Quase 100 bombeiros participaram da operação para conter o fogo no local.
> 
> Além da reconstrução da cobertura, já foram concluídos o restauro da fachada, das esquadrias, e as ações de conservação da Ala Oeste, que não foi atingida pelo incêndio. Para setembro deste ano, está previsto o início das obras na parte interior do prédio.
> 
> O Museu é uma iniciativa do Governo do Estado de São Paulo em parceria com a Fundação Roberto Marinho, EDP, Grupo Globo, Grupo Itaú e Sabesp, com o apoio da Lei Federal de Incentivo à Cultura.
> 
> *Madeira da Amazônia*
> A cobertura do prédio histórico tem o equivalente a 89.150 kg de madeira certificada, vindas da Amazônia. Ao todo, são quase 100 toneladas de madeira tipo cumaru, todas extraídas de forma sustentável. Ela substitui a estrutura original do telhado, de peroba rosa, que não é mais encontrada de maneira certificada.
> 
> https://g1.globo.com/sp/sao-paulo/noticia/museu-da-lingua-portuguesa-encerra-quarta-feira-reforma-da-cobertura-principal-atingida-por-incendio.ghtml


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Bus* - pictures of new city buses



xrtn2 said:


> City bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 2187 Viação Campo Belo by Cosme busManíaCo, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Caio Millennium BRT - MBB O500UDA BlueTec 5 - Viação Campo Belo 7 2299 by Hipólito Rodrigues, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Sambaíba by Leandro Matos, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 gets trains with new visual identity after the line was transferred to the operation of a private company last Monday (Aug 06, 2018)



nicolassousa said:


> 1 - Alinhado em Santo Amaro sentido Eucaliptos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Identificação interna já mudada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - Alto da Boa Vista, sentido Eucaliptos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 - Santo Amaro, sentido Capão Redondo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curioso pra ver como vai ficar a frota F nessas novas cores...


----------



## Arthur Baz

So Line 5 was transferred to the former ViaQuatro and now the concessionary is called ViaMobilidade and manage both lines 4 and 5?


----------



## mopc

No, line 4 remains under ViaQuatro, but ViaQuatro and ViaMobilidade both belong to CCR, a branch of Odebrecht that manages infrastructure concessions


----------



## Arthur Baz

Wow, I didn't know that CCR was owned by Odebrecht! Are you sure? Because this means that in 2013 Odebrecht won both Rio and Confins airports' consessions, which as far as I remember was not allowed.


----------



## lgot

Arthur Baz said:


> Wow, I didn't know that CCR was owned by Odebrecht! Are you sure? Because this means that in 2013 Odebrecht won both Rio and Confins airports' consessions, which as far as I remember was not allowed.


CCR is owned by Camargo Corrêa not Odebrecht.


----------



## Arthur Baz

^^ Alright, now it makes sense. 
Also, I know that CCR is Consórcio Construtor de Rodovias, but can also mean Camargo CoRrêa. Makes a lot of sense now.


----------



## mopc

Moar



Issun said:


> Vamos a alguns vídeos sobre a inauguração de AACD-Servidor!
> 
> *Reportagem boa da Gazeta e algumas imagens da Band:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Usuário explorando a estação, bem completo:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Explorando também em melhor resolução:*


----------



## Arthur Baz

*Belo Horizonte Metro (CBTU)*

The mayor of Contagem, a city in the metropolitan area of Belo Horizonte which also have one Metro station, announced altogether with the Minister of Cities the expansion of the existing line. The new Novo Eldorado station will be 1.5km from the current terminus station. Works are expected to begin in May 2019 after official agreement in December. 
Contagem got a financial support of R$157mi from federal government to the project, but mayor is also trying to get another R$550mi to expand the line towards Bernardo Monteiro (2,5km) and one more station.
In yellow: current line
In green: the announced expansion
In blue: BRT that was built after local authorities gave up trying to get federal support for an underground line








Source: O Tempo


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - three remaning stations (Hospital São Paulo, Santa Cruz and Chacara Klabin) approach completion. They will likely open later this month (September 2018)




ed.seykota said:


> A cereja do bolo:





David1980 said:


> Se alguém estiver preocupado com o andamento em Chácara Klabin, o Facebook do Ferroviando acabou de postar.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ferroviand...367602014743/2395611937123641/?type=3&theater





David1980 said:


> Na imagem superior, aparece Tucuruvi (cortado) no letreiro.
> Acesso destino Jabaquara não consegui achar.
> 
> 
> Do Facebook da Seven Engenharia.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sevensoluc...188547654264/1049925361847242/?type=3&theater





Costa André said:


> Estação Hospital São Paulo


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Bike fan goes to Sao Paulo Guarulhos International Airport using rail link. Is it worth it? She says it took her 2 hours, which is "slower than biking there" but it's cheap (for her it was free because she is over 60, the standard fee is about 1 dollar)


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail *- works



artjacob said:


> Mais algumas fotos do AMV, que tirei agora na hora no almoço:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passei por lá terça à noite e também não vi nada, devem ter começado quarta de manhã então.
> 
> 
> 
> Provavelmente o "beijo" com a linha 2 vai acontecer primeiro mesmo até porque já esta mais perto e é um lugar fácil de trabalhar. Mas acho que até começarem os testes de tração já vão ter terminado a ligação com a linha 1 também.






artjacob said:


> AMV Santa Rita sendo instalado!!





artjacob said:


> Faltam pouquíssimos metros de trilhos a serem instalados!! Andando da Rio Branco à Central:
> 
> No entroncamento com a linha 1, os trilhos já chegam quase à beirada da Rio Branco. Hoje tinha duas máquinas passando alguma coisa de um lado pro outro do cruzamento:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dali até o AMV Santa Rita já tem trilhos instalados, faltando só colocar o terceiro trilho e/ou concretar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O segundo trecho com trilhos faltando é o AMV Santa Rita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais pra frente, o terceiro trecho é o cruzamento com a Uruguaiana/Acre. Metade dele já tá pronto, e começaram as obras da outra parte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois dali, já tem um bom trecho contínuo de trilhos. O quarto pedaço faltando é em frente ao Pedro II. Esse trecho se conecta ao cruzamento da Camerino, que já está 100% instalado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois dali, o quinto e último trecho ainda sem trilhos já é no entroncamento com a linha 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na parada Duque de Caxias, já apareceu o poste de um dos paineis de horários:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E hoje pela primeira vez vi uma placa com informações da obra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vejam todas as fotos no álbum.
> 
> Claro que depois ainda falta a parte elétrica, sinalização, urbanização etc, mas em alguns dias ou semanas os trilhos da linha 3 do VLT devem estar totalmente instalados e conectados ao resto da rede!!!


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Light Rail *- user video



Wendel csc said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - cab ride video



rodrigossa said:


> *LINHA 2*
> 
> Do Acesso Norte até Tamburugi: Visão do maquinista.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - The day has come. Line 5 is finally connected to Lines 1 and 2 at Santa Cruz and Chacara Klabin stations, as these two plus Hospital São Paulo opened a few hours ago, September 28, 2018. 

:banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper::banana::carrot:epper:










detail:









Train at Santa Cruz station (transfer to Line 1) a few minutes ago:









Hospital São Paulo station:


----------



## mopc

Moar



David1980 said:


> Santa Cruz, twitter Rede Noticiando.






David1980 said:


> Estação Chácara Klabin, cortesia do Twitter do Rede Noticiando.





David1980 said:


> Fotos da inauguração, cortesia site Rede Noticiando.


----------



## mopc

And moar



Tiago Costa said:


> Bom, tirei muitas fotos, então vou postando aos poucos. As fotos da Estação Hospital São Paulo. Não ficaram maravilhosas, mas tentei mostrar os ângulos que não vi postados até o momento.
> 
> 
> 1 - Acesso da plataforma sentido Jabaquara, ainda fechado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Acesso da plataforma sentido Tucuruvi, também ainda fechado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 - Como a inauguração começaria pela Estação Hospital São Paulo, lá fui eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 - A estação é bastante profunda, e com vista para o piso do mezanino a partir do piso da rua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 - Fazendo coro aos elogios: que estação linda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 - Painel de mensagens variáveis, ainda com os dizeres "METRÔ - LINHA 5 LILÁS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 - Túnel sub a Rua Pedro de Toledo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 - Linha de bloqueios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 - Acabamento impecável, teto, paredes, chão, tudo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 - Belos painéis metálicos também adornam as paredes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 - No mezanino a técnica construtiva em NATM fez a estação ficar muito parecida com as estações da Linha 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 - Plataforma ainda sem as PSDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 - Mapa dinâmico já com as 3 estações novas funcionando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 - Mais uma da plataforma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na página seguinte posto as fotos das estações Santa Cruz e Chácara Klabin .


----------



## mopc

Videos



filipesiegrist said:


> Mais alguns vídeos da inauguração:
> 
> Canal THE RAILWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canal Roberto Trevisan Tavares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canal ProjetoBRA


----------



## mopc

More




Metrolino said:


> Sim, adorei a baldeação de Klabin. Mas certamente teremos muitos apressadinhos querendo "correr" para chegar primeiro na plataforma L2, igual acontece na L4 com usuários correndo para acessar a CPTM em Luz e Pinheiros.
> 
> Ah, e aprenderam com o gargalo do mezanino de Paulista :banana: . Alias, uma das grandes sacadas de SCZ na minha humilde opinião é não ter escadas nas plataformas (como Paulista, Hospital SP, Alto do Ipiranga, Higi-Mack, etc..). Fizeram 4 recuos (5 na verdade) "tipo Clinicas" e a partir deles que se acessa as Escadas Fixa e Rolante para chegar no Mezanino sobre a plataforma. Com isso, pode-se usar mais o espaço e a parte final do mezanino e o acesso para L1 (aquele "L") ficou pelo menos 2 a 3 metros mais largo se comparado com Paulista.
> 
> Hoje fui dar um rolê e queria compartilhar também minhas _ibagens_. Desculpem a quantidade e eventuais fotos repetidas.
> 
> Havia muitos seguranças da CCR-VM dando informações diversas, em especial "para onde seguir".
> 
> Batendo um papo :gossip: com alguns deles, disseram o seguinte: "Tem muita coisa para refazer / colocar no padrão CCR". Então o primeiro passo era inaugurar, faxinar... E que muito em breve virá o "Banho de Loja". Há muitos espaços vazios aguardando os quiosques de Pao de Queijo e lojinhas de eletrônicos / acessório celular. Inclusive AACD-Servidor receberá algumas readequações na Linha de Bloqueios e sanitários por conta da acessibilidade. Possivelmente alguém da AACD já esteve na estação e apontou ítens a serem corrigidos / melhorados.
> 
> Outro funcionário disse que também será instalado aquele pórtico amarelo da CCR igual aos da L4 (obviamente será na cor Lilás com a marca ViaMobilidade). E que toda comunicação visual será refeita / ajustada, dando ênfase aos fluxos (L1-L5 e L5-L1). A ideia é que os fluxos "não se trombem".
> 
> Quem andou por SCZ/CKB notou a quantidade de placas indicando "Transferencia Linha 1 e 5". Para todo lugar que se olha, as placas são as mesmas... "É pra lá ou pra cá que devo ir?".
> 
> Também serão instaladas aquelas grades no centro do mezanino de SCZ separando os Fluxos Ida / Volta exatamente como há em Pinheiros CPTM e no mezanino de Paulista (mas lembrando que no Fluxo L1-L5 já há uma separação "antes" - vocês verão nas fotos abaixo).
> 
> Em relação à velocidade, achei que os trens rodavam devagar. A resposta do funcionário para isso foi "falta energia" icard:. Mas como assim? A linha tem energia para operar nas condições atuais. Mas querem ter maior confiabilidade para colocar gradualmente mais trens, diminuindo o intervalo e aumentando a velocidade. Se fizer tudo de uma vez, "o disjuntor pode cair" (risos). Então por enquanto é o famoso "calma, mas devagar e sempre!" Mais uma etapa da Operação Assistida kkkk
> 
> Vamos às fotos and comentários.
> 
> *Chácara Klabin*
> 
> Habemus Pipi House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saída de Emergencia que vai dar la na rua Desembargador Aragão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plataformas "Limpas" sem a Escada Rolante/Fixa no meio do fluxo... #amo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mezanino olhando o túnel sentido Santa Cruz e o AMV X52 - Esta extremidade da plataforma tem ligeiramente uma curva à esquerda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Santa Cruz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recuo visto da plataforma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fim do Mezanino (olhando o túnel sentido HSP) com o Recuo Chupa Paulista que dá acesso às plataformas 1 e 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seria o máximo se essa solução tivesse sido desenhada para a L4 em Paulista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visivelmente mais largo. E ganha mais espaço já perto do L de ligação com a Linha Azul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fim do Mezanino e o L de ligação com a Linha Azul (notem o túnel em curva à esquerda, sentido Klabin)
> 
> Aqui a gente ja tem uma divisão de fluxos: Quem segue sentido L1, ja pega as escadas rolantes para subir. E quem vem da L1 para embarcar sentido Capão, além de acessar o mezanino por esse local, pode também descer +1 lance de escadas e acessar diretamente a plataforma no piso inferior (há outra foto mais adiante mostrando isso).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fundo do poço", último nível - área reservada para muitos quiosques de Pao de Queijo (nas minhas costas, a plataforma Embarque Capao Redondo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E agora girando, de frente para a plataforma e nas minhas costas a imagem anterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panorâmica: O tablado acima é o mezanino de quem desembarcou vindo do Capão sentido L1 Azul. Quem está vindo da L1 e embarcando sentido Capão, ja desce +1 lance de escada para acessar a plataforma diretamente por esse "atalho" (passando pela área reservada aos quiosques do Pao de Queijo - foto anterior). Com isso, evita-se o conflito de fluxos no Mezanino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visão da Plataforma olhando para Hosp Sao Paulo. Um Frota P chegando de HSP e outro partindo para lá.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agora "vamos subir" sentido L1. É esse Fluxo que deverá ser "reorganizado" em formato de "Espiral" (igual Paulista L4). Quem sobe, sobe. E quem desce, desce. Eles não precisam se trombar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 lances de Escada depois, chegamos no nível que divide os Fluxos da Transferência: Quem vai para o Centro/Zona Norte (Embarque Tucuruvi) já segue pelos 2 túneis passando por baixo da L1, e vai subir as escadas rolantes lá na frente.
> 
> E para embarcar sentido Jabaquara, deve-se subir +1 lance (o 4o portanto) para chegar diretamente no nível da plataforma (aquelas portas corta-fogo na região dos últimos carros na plataforma da L1).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui ficou meio confuso... Porque os 2 túneis que passam em baixo das vias da L1 estão abertos nos 2 sentidos (ambos indo e vindo). Acredito que "o ajuste" que a CCR fará é justamente deixar o túnel da direita exclusivo para "embarque TUC" e quem vem da L1 para a L5, virá pelo outro túnel (esse da foto abaixo). Com isso, nessa foto, placa deveria ser "Sentido Proibido" (já que o fluxo estará voltando). E no túnel da direita a placa "Embarque TUC".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acabado os túneis sob as vias da L1, chegamos nesse espaço onde todas as escadas tinham fluxo indo e vindo. Notem no fundo da foto o corredor e uma escada rolante. Vai dar acesso no meio da plataforma de SCZ L1. Isso me leva a crer que: Separando os fluxos, quem vem da L5, usará o túnel da direita e no final, deverá virar à direita para seguir por esse corredor e acessar a L1 (Embarque Tucuruvi) pelo centro da plataforma da L1, espalhando o fluxo na plataforma.
> 
> E quem vem de Jabaquara e vai baldear para a L5, deverá usar as escadas na região do carro Líder, chegar naquele salão em baixo, usar o túnel exclusivo sentido único, não conflitando com os outros usuários quem vem da L5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outra foto do corredor sob a plataforma da L1. No horizonte os 2 túneis sob a via L1 e nas minhas costas a Escada Rolante que dá acesso à região central da plataforma SCZ L1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chegamos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bem, pelo menos é o que eu acho...
> 
> 15h05. Fim da Operação Assistida. Portas fechadas para embarque. Somente saem os usuários que já estavam na L5 para baldear para a L1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Bônus - externas] Pracinha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15h05. Fim da Operação Assistida. Portas fechadas para embarque. Somente saem os usuários que estavam na L5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hospital São Paulo*
> 
> Escada na plataforma, idem Paulista / Higi-Mack / Alto Ipiranga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mezanino HSP olhando sentido AACD-Servidor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notem a rampa entre HSP e AACD-Servidor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na altura do mezanino de HSP, notei essa marcação no piso. Talvez pensaram e deixar a linha de bloqueios aqui (igual Higi-Mack) mas optaram por deixar la em cima mesmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iluminação Natural Top em HSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linha de Bloqueios HSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eu queria tanto que tivesse outro túnel nessa parede à esquerda (semelhante ao de Clīnicas) que levasse a uma saída no outro quarteirão, na Rua Borges Lagoa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Bônus II - mapinha]


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CPTM)* - Line 13 starts "Connect Service" directly from central Brás station all the way to Airport Station. It runs three times in the morning and three times in the evening, but not on Sundays.

A direct non-stop service between Luz station and Airport station is promised for a few weeks from now.















Line 13 "Connect" train at Brás station:


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 4 "São Paulo Morumbi station" update, likely to open in a ferw months. 



ed.seykota said:


> Enquanto isso no *Ferroviando*.....
> 
> Mais imagens: https://www.ferroviando.com.br/imagens-aereas-da-estacao-sao-paulo-morumbi-da-linha-4/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 and 17 Campo Belo station and viaduct



ejsantos said:


> Ontem consegui tirar uma foto do viaduto da Estação Campo Belo. Legal para ter uma ideia da evolução da obra.
> 
> *04/10/2018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15/04/2018
> *


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 2 "Trianon-Masp" - three of its entrances can bee seen in front of the iconic Sao Paulo Federation of Industries.


----------



## mdiasp95

I like how the Metro harmonizes with Paulista Avenue. You can not tell that there's an underground line there.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - vid



carl_Alm said:


> Vídeo de hoje.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - video



mdiasp95 said:


> Viagem da estação Pirajá até Acesso Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguns avisos sonoros parecem muito com os da CPTM de São Paulo, ficou legal alguns avisos como: "A CCR Metro Bahia deseja a todos uma boa viagem", a indicação do lado do desembarque e a indicação das estações que possuem terminais de ônibus, gostei que a CCR pegou elementos positivos de outros sistemas já consolidados e aplicou no metro de Salvador, outros pontos positivos e pelo vídeo a limpeza é impecável, e ainda não tem ambulantes dentro dos trens, e os avisos dos horários de funcionamento do sistema, espero que continue assim, um serviço de alta qualidade.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 new stations entered full-time operations last Saturday (Oct 13, 2018). So this week will the first working days of operations of the new connection between Line 5 and Lines 1 & 2.

A forumer took a few pictures



Issun said:


> Ontem aproveitei um tempo livre à tarde e fui dar uma circulada na linha 5 e nas transferências.
> 
> Fiz um trajeto que volta e meia tenho de fazer entre *Corinthians-Itaquera e Santo Amaro*, em média levava 1 hora e 25 minutos pelo trajeto *L11 > L4 > L9*.
> Entre ida e volta fiz *dois caminhos*, um indo pela L10 e L2 e outro vindo pela L1, L3, L11.
> 
> *O tempo de ida* (via L11 > L10 > L2 > L5): *1 hora e 17 minutos*
> *O tempo de volta* (via L5 > L1 > L3 > L11 [no Tatuapé]): *1 hora e 5 minutos*
> 
> Tanto a ida quanto a volta foram excelentes, na linha 10 o velho 2100 foi bastante rápido até Tamanduateí, mas mesmo ainda fora do pico o intervalo de 5 minutos desde minha chegada foi suficiente para encher a plataforma do Brás e deixar os passageiros impacientes. *A surpresa estranha foi a linha 2*, andei nela em horários diferentes e a velocidade dos trens está mais baixa que os da linha 10 lol, medi uns 50, máximo 60 por hora em alguns trechos, já dá pra dizer que é a linha mais lenta da cidade, por que será? Pendências com o CBTC ainda?
> 
> Já na linha 5 fiz viagem até Capão Redondo, o CBTC maravilhoso ofereceu uma experiência excelente de viagem entre acelerações, frenagens e alta velocidade. Os intervalos dos trens estavam meio variáveis, tinha de 5 minutos, 3 minutos, 1:30, até 1 minuto, mas no pico a média era de 90 segundos.
> 
> *Abaixo algumas fotos aleatórias que tirei e observações relevantes:*
> Estação Santa Cruz da linha 1 no pico. Os trens chegavam cheios, mas dentro do aceitável. A plataforma enchia durante o desembarque, mas o fluxo era constante e o esvaziamento rápido, a grande maioria se direcionava para a transferência.
> Havia alguns trombamentos entre quem ia em direção oposta devido a plataforma estreita e com isso portas de plataforma para maior segurança demonstraram falta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ViaMobilidade mudou o fluxo para quem vai pro sentido Jabaquara vindo da linha 5, mas esqueceu de atualizar as placas, apenas tampando as setas, com isso os usuários ficavam cegos durante a subida e havia vários momentos de confusão. Abaixo foto do fluxo durante a descida. A diferença mágica dessa estação para a Pinheiros é que aqui temos as sonhadas 3 escadas rolantes que lá fazem falta por culpa da CPTM e a modernização do sistema de sinalização da linha 9 que não termina nunca e com isso os intervalos estão no limite, mas ao menos poderiam ter colocado no sentido linha 4. :grumpy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vi críticas aqui sobre o organizador de fluxo que colocaram no mezanino amplo da estação, mas mais ao fundo continua livre. Foi bom terem colocado o organizador, está funcionando muito bem e a fluência dos dois lados é constante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plataforma do sentido Capão Redondo, parece cheia e estava considerando os baixíssimos intervalos, mas na chegada do trem quando todos se aproximam das portas ainda sobra três vezes mais espaço caso numa falha precise empacotar o povo ai. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentido Klabin após desembarque e embarque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Em Chácara Klabin* apenas no horário de pico as duas plataformas estavam em funcionamento. No mezanino acima havia um letreiro informando em qual pararia o próximo trem, havia um funcionário gritando para auxiliar os passageiros, mas ele não parecia atento a direção que o letreiro informava. Havia também um fluxo notável de passageiros apresados trocando de plataforma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desembarque de passageiros em Klabin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois fui até a *Consolação*. Lá o fluxo sentido linha 4 estava bom e constante, abaixo da média, enquanto que no *sentido linha 2* havia zombie walk como se fosse de manhã.
> Já em *Pinheiros* observei também uma diminuição no fluxo, mas nada espetacular. No sentido linha 9 era bom e constante, já no sentido linha 4 era constante, mas ainda ocorria algumas pequenas aglomerações nos pavimentos.
> A impressão que tive foi que no sentido linha 4, de cada 10 pessoas diminuiu para 9 e no sentido linha 9 diminuiu de 10 para 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enquanto isso *em Santo Amaro* parece que foi onde mais suavizou o fluxo.
> Da linha 5 para a linha 9 era médio, mais ou menos o que já era, já da linha 9 para a linha 5 não havia mais as aglomerações e zombie walks e se notava constância, apesar de ainda fazer falta uma escada rolante extra na plataforma da CPTM.
> Os baixíssimos intervalos da linha 5 faziam os trens sentido Capão Redondo chegarem com lotação de horário de vale e não se notava nenhum tumulto típico na plataforma durante o embarque, nem trens abarrotados como antes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desci em direção ao *Terminal Guido Caloi* e notei que o acabamento do teto havia sido todo removido nos dois sentidos e havia várias lâmpadas apagadas. Não sei se é recente, mas poderia já ter algo a ver com a futura modernização da estação?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O subutilizado Terminal Guido Caloi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O *horário de pico* da linha 5 já parecia ter acabado por volta das 19:00. As 20:00 já parecia a linha 3 ou 11 aos sábados por volta da 1 da manhã, ou seja, uma realidade paralela, um sonho ainda distante para os moradores da badalada ZL e seus trens abarrotados a todo instante! :lol:
> Imagem do trem chegando em Santa Cruz por volta das 20:00. No sentido Capão a quantidade de usuários era bem similar com vários assentos livres também. As estações entre Adolfo e Brooklin permanecem desertas, só havia mais movimento entre Eucaliptos e principalmente Hospital São Paulo, a mais movimentada entre as intermediárias pré Santo Amaro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Algumas observações finais sobre os acabamentos :bash::*
> O acabamento das novas estações é de uma pobreza em qualidade impressionante, não bastando a pobreza das escolhas de materiais. Jamais seria admitido se fosse uma obra privada.
> Nas fotos não transparece, mas ao vivo se nota sem esforço muitos arranhões, manchas estranhas, pisos quebrados, acabamentos metálicos amassados, furados e arranhados, canos sobre escadas rolantes quase a bater na cabeça das pessoas, pisos assentados aparentementemente por estagiários de pedreiros e um cuidado de nível miserável com os detalhes da obra, parece que foi tudo feito na correria máxima, não bastando todo o tempo que tiveram para fazê-la tranquilamente. Vergonhoso o nosso atraso em qualidade e eficiência.
> 
> E a diferença pra qualidade das estações da linha 4 berra aos olhos, sobretudo as primeiras de 2010/2011, parecem até linhas de cidades diferentes, uma de cidade semi-desenvolvida do século XXI e a outra do século XX sem um puto no bolso. Para se ter ideia algumas das estações antigas da linha 5 parecem mais novas que essas novas... Enfim, é São Paulo cada vez mais cinza e nada criativa como se isso não importasse, vamos ver se a ViaMobilidade conseguirá melhorar um pouquinho isso ai depois. :nuts:


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 construction picture


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CPTM)* - Line 13 "Airport Express" (direct Luz = Airport service) video by forumer



lipe_andreense said:


> Uma imagem da movimentação do Expresso Aeroporto nesta quinta feira 16h.
> Muitas pessoas com malas. Espero que consigam melhorar a frequência do serviço sem sacrificar mais a operação das outras linhas.
> 
> 
> E aqui o único vídeo que fiz no dia da inauguração do serviço expresso.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - pic



tonyssa said:


> https://www.instagram.com/pablopmr/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 4 - São Paulo Morumbi station (new terminus) to open in 7 days



cassianoitu said:


> *Faltam 7 dias para a inauguração da Estação São Paulo Morumbi da Linha 4 Amarela #L4 #ViaQuatro #metrosp
> 
> Já temos placa de comunicação visual e vidros em ambos acessos. Calçadas praticamente prontas!
> 
> Foto: Bruno Lopes
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferroviando


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 4 - Sao Paulo_Morumbi station opens tomorrow (October 27) and was inspected by the governor today, October 26, 2018. 

The CMSP network grows to 93 km.



winiciusnet said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Https://twitter.com/viatrolebus/status/1055940325624160256





Igor8787 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL *- TV report on Brazilian urban rail transport systems. Quite informative and enjoyable.



mdiasp95 said:


> Globo news Em Movimento: Transporte sobre trilhos


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 4 - São Paulo-Morumbi station on its first day of operations








xrtn2 said:


> Morumbi station opened LINE 4


----------



## mopc

Moar



pereira951 said:


>







pereira951 said:


> spdagaroa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpcRqholBed/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia* - metro pic near Aguas Claras station


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- TV coverage of improvements after Line 5 extension 

https://globoplay.globo.com/v/7124171/




Issun said:


> Destaque na matéria abaixo para um exemplo top de sedentarismo da mulher que faz viagem negativa de Santo Amaro pro Capão para seguir pra Chácara Klabin sentada! :lol: :nuts:
> 
> *Linha Lilás muda a rotina de quem usa transporte público em SP*
> _Veja como funciona e como estão as condições da nova linha da CPTM_
> 
> >>> https://globoplay.globo.com/v/7124171


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 5 - Maps and visual communication added to Santa Cruz and Chacara Klabin stations



Metrolino said:


> Apenas para registro, comunicação visual em Santa Cruz L5.
> 
> Agora com Mapa dos Arredores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E em Chácara Klabin (L5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E falando com um funcionário, o cartaz será substituído... A seta será reposicionada (para ficar "subindo" igual na placa azul) e o Control-C Control-V será refeito com mais atenção (imprimiram 2 vezes como Vila Prudente e esqueceram da outra Vila.... a Madalena :lol


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Football fans test new Sao Paulo-Morumbi station to reach Morumbi Stadium




AlexT said:


> Considerações:
> 
> -Via Quatro passou muito bem no teste de domingo. Havia um grande número de funcionários orientando, todos educados e prestativos;
> -Colocaram gradis para organizar o fluxo que vinha da Jorge João Saad, a entrada foi tranquila;
> -Fila enorme de torcedores para comprar bilhete e ser atendido nos dois guichês disponíveis na estação;
> -Todos os torcedores na melhor harmonia possível, sem confusões;
> - A ida foi bastante tranquila e na estação os funcionarios avisavam e indicavam a melhor saída em direção ao estádio.
> 
> Segue algumas fotos, desculpem a qualidade.
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Entrada Jorge João Saad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Escadas Rolantes descendo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4)Túnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Catracas: Deram conta tranquilamente, as da esquerda aceitavan Bilhete Único e as da direita (canto direito da foto) Cartão Bom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7)Pessoas indo para a plataforma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)






Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Torcedores do São Paulo elogiam nova estação de metrô a 1,4 km do Morumbi*
> 
> _Folhapress - RAFAELA CARDOSO
> 4 de novembro de 2018_
> _ O torcedor do São Paulo precisou esperar por dez anos para ir ao estádio do Morumbi de metrô, mas o dia finalmente chegou. Neste domingo (4), no jogo contra o Flamengo, os são-paulinos tiveram a primeira oportunidade para testar a nova maneira de chegar ao estádio e afirmam que a novidade facilitou, e muito, a vida de quem vai assistir aos jogos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Torcedores do São Paulo elogiam nova estação de metrô a 1,4 km do Morumbi*_
> 
> 
> 
> A estação São Paulo-Morumbi da linha 4-amarela, foi inaugurada no dia 27 de outubro e fica a 1,4 km do estádio (cerca de 20 minutos de caminhada pela avenida Jorge João Saad). Antes, a estação mais próxima do local era a Butantã, que fica a 4,2 km.
> 
> Para o aposentado Vladimir de Gregório, 63, uma das principais vantagens é poder deixar o carro em casa e economizar com gasolina e estacionamento ou flanelinhas.
> 
> "Espero essa estação ficar pronta há 60 anos (risos). Uma pena ter demorado tanto. Se tivesse ficado pronta para a Copa do Mundo, estaríamos há muito tempo vindo para o estádio de forma mais tranquila", afirma Gregório.
> 
> "Muitas vezes deixei de vir porque moro em Santo André e a dificuldade é grande para chegar aqui. Tem de pegar trânsito, atravessar São Paulo, sair três ou quatro horas antes do jogo", lembra.
> 
> A movimentação no primeiro dia de jogo não foi intensa. O público no estádio foi de 32.612 pessoas. Quem chegava à estação não reclamavam de superlotação. A reportagem também não ouviu reclamações sobre a infraestrutura do local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelo contrário, o assistente social Carlos Henrique Mendonça, 36, que é cadeirante, elogiou a acessibilidade. Para ele, ficou mais fácil chegar ao estádio do seu time do coração, principalmente por não ser mais necessário pegar táxi.
> 
> "Antes da estação, eu ia de metrô até o Butantã e de lá eu pegava um táxi até o estádio. Moro em Itaquera e demoro cerca de uma hora e meia para chegar, mas agora vai facilitar bastante. Vou economizar tempo e dinheiro", afirma.
> 
> Da estação Luz, onde muitos torcedores fizeram baldeação para a linha amarela, até a São Paulo-Morumbi foram 22 minutos dentro do vagão.
> 
> A estação São Paulo-Morumbi do metrô estava prevista para ser inaugurada em 2008. Anos depois, o prazo foi prorrogado para 2012, 2014, até que, no início deste ano, foi firmado acordo para entrega da estação em setembro de 2018. A inauguração, porém, só aconteceu um mês depois, no sábado (27), ainda com horário reduzido de funcionamento, das 10h às 15h.
> 
> Neste domingo, o horário foi estendido. A estação funcionou até às 21h --duas horas após o término da partida.
> 
> O São Paulo espera que a estação traga mais comodidade para os torcedores que vão aos jogos e ajude a levar mais shows para o Morumbi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algumas famílias também aprovaram a nova forma de chegar ao estádio do Morumbi. "Eu sempre venho com meu filho. Pela primeira vez vim com um grupo maior, com mais crianças. Antes eu vinha de carro e não era tão simples. Certamente virei mais vezes", disse Hugo Amano, 39, consultor tributário. Ele estava acompanhado do filho, outras três crianças e dois amigos.
> 
> Mesmo com muitas pessoas chegando de metrô, o movimento nos arredores do estádio ainda foi suficiente para que os moradores que abrem suas garagens para os torcedores pararem seus carros lucrarem com o estacionamento.
> 
> "Aqui cabem 18 carros e está cheio. Independente da estação, o movimento não vai cair, acho até que vai aumentar. O pessoal aqui gosta de vir de carro", diz Marcos Ferreira, o Marcão, 67, que aluga sua garagem para torcedores há dois anos. Ele cobra R$ 40 para os carros e R$ 20 para motos.
> 
> "Nesse primeiro dia o movimento está normal, como se não tivesse metrô", afirma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://br.noticias.yahoo.com/torcedores-são-paulo-elogiam-nova-233100391.html


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail (Supervia)* - Minor shareholder seeks majority ownership, as Supervia Suburban rail struggles with a drop in demand. Supervia transported 700K/day in 2017 and 600K/day in 2018



acpinto said:


> Matéria um pouco atrasada, de quinta-feira.
> 
> *Acionista minoritário entra na disputa por controle da SuperVia*
> Japoneses da Mitsui fazem oferta pela fatia da Odebrecht, mas fundo Tief alega ter direito de comprar participação
> Glauce Cavalcanti
> 01/11/2018 - 04:30 / 01/11/2018 - 14:32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perda para o caixa. Com a crise no Estado do Rio, a SuperVia transporta hoje uma média de 600 mil passageiros por dia, abaixo de sua capacidade, de 850 mil Foto: Gabriel de Paiva / Agência O Globo/11-5-2018
> 
> 
> RIO - Esquenta a disputa pelo controle da SuperVia, concessionária que opera o sistema de trens urbanos em 12 municípios do Rio de Janeiro, transportando mais de 600 mil passageiros por dia — e dona de uma dívida de cerca de R$ 1,5 bilhão. A queda de braço pelo controle da empresa envolve dois grupos que já integram a operação e disputam a compra da fatia da Odebrecht no negócio.
> 
> De um lado está a japonesa Mitsui. Ela é sócia da Odebrecht em uma companhia que concentra ativos em mobilidade urbana. Um desses ativos é a própria SuperVia.
> 
> De outro está o fundo Tief, que é sócio da SuperVia, com uma fatia de 27,2% do capital. A parcela restante está nas mãos da Odebrecht.
> 
> A Mitsui apresentou uma proposta pela SuperVia à Odebrecht, que comunicou o negócio ao Tief na semana passada, segundo fontes de mercado. Como o fundo, que tem sede nas Bahamas, é acionista, em caso de troca de controle, está previsto que ele exerça o chamado direito de preferência, no qual pode fazer a mesma oferta. O Tief informou que quer ficar com o controle e que exerceu o direito de comprar a fatia da Odebrecht. Um executivo próximo à negociação, porém, afirma que isso não ocorreu.
> 
> *Movimento encolheu*
> 
> O argumento é que a proposta da Mitsui ainda não é um negócio fechado e que, portanto, o Tief não poderia comprar o controle.
> 
> — Permanecem as conversas da Odebrecht com os investidores interessados — explicou esta fonte, que prefere não se identificar.
> 
> Procurado, o Tief disse em nota que “como sócio da companhia desde o início da concessão em 1998, o fundo reitera seu compromisso com a SuperVia”.
> 
> — O fundo alertou à Odebrecht, ainda em meados do ano passado, que era preciso agilidade em negociar com grupos que faziam ofertas pela SuperVia. Foi a lentidão em negociar que fez a empresa não fechar com o fundo árabe Mubadala, que tinha uma boa proposta. Agora, o Tief decidiu comprar — disse uma fonte que acompanha as negociações.
> 
> O Mubadala, fundo soberano de Abu Dhabi, está entre os grupos que apresentaram ofertas pela SuperVia, tendo enviado mais de uma proposta à Odebrecht. Entre os outros que fizeram ofertas estão um consórcio formado pela Starboard Restructuring Partners, brasileira que tem o fundo americano Apollo como acionista, além do RTM Brasil, que reúne executivos dos setores financeiro e ferroviário.
> 
> Todas essas propostas, contudo, parecem não ter evoluído. Segundo fontes, a Mitsui estaria na frente na disputa. E o processo de venda da SuperVia pela controladora, que está se desfazendo de seus ativos na área de transportes, arrasta-se há dois anos.
> 
> *Renovação da frota*
> 
> Com a recessão no país e a crise fiscal do Estado do Rio, a SuperVia viu o movimento de usuários encolher. Em 2016, transportava 700 mil passageiros, em média, por dia. Agora, são aproximadamente 600 mil. Fica bem abaixo da capacidade total da concessionária, que é de 850 mil passageiros diários. Mais que isso, resulta em uma perda anual superior a R$ 110 milhões no caixa da empresa.
> 
> Segundo uma fonte próxima ao Tief, é questão de prazo a conclusão do negócio.
> 
> No mercado, contudo, um especialista que prefere não ter o nome revelado sustenta que o Tief estaria “forçando a barra para acelerar negociações e valorizar o preço final do ativo”.
> 
> Procuradas, a SuperVia e a Odebrecht não comentaram. Já o Tief confirmou o exercício do direito de preferência pela fatia da Odebrecht na companhia. A Mitsui não respondeu até o fechamento desta edição.
> 
> Desde 2011, a SuperVia já superou R$ 1,5 bilhão em investimentos na empresa, de um aporte total de R$ 2,1 bilhões a ser realizado até 2020. A frota passa por renovação, contando com 140 novos trens, entre 201 em operação. Houve também avanço em sistemas de controle das operações.
> 
> https://oglobo.globo.com/economia/n...-na-disputa-por-controle-da-supervia-23203483


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 Monorail yard taking shape. Line 17 is scheduled to open by late 2020



AlBertone said:


> Sem querer tirar o tráfego para o facebook do Ferroviando :wink2:, e também pra facilitar, seguem as fotos de minha autoria aqui:


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 Monorail - train spotted in tests at São Mateus station



luizpalmeira said:


> Hoje, 09/11/2018, por volta das 19 horas, flagrei um trem em testes chegando em São Mateus pela via norte e entrando na via central.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - Government launches bid for Part 3 of Line 1 - two more stations to Cajazeiras



Tennyson Vital said:


> *10/11/2018 08:50
> **Governo do Estado lança edital do Tramo 3, que levará o metrô até Cajazeiras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Governo do Estado, através da Companhia de Transportes do Estado da Bahia (CTB), publicou no Diário Oficial do Estado (DOE), deste sábado (10), o aviso de licitação para a extensão da Linha 1 do Sistema Metroviário de Salvador e Lauro de Freitas até a região de Cajazeiras/Águas Claras, através do denominado Tramo 3. De acordo com a publicação, a partir da próxima terça-feira (13), o edital para participação da seleção estará disponível no site da CTB - www.ctb.ba.gov.br - e na sede do órgão, no bairro da Calçada. A previsão é que o vencedor da licitação seja conhecido no dia 14 de dezembro, em sessão pública realizada na CTB.
> 
> O trecho a ser licitado parte de Pirajá, tem cerca de 5 km, e prevê a construção de duas estações metroviárias, sendo uma Estação Campinas, localizada nas imediações de Campinas de Pirajá e da Brasilgás, e a outra Estação Águas Claras/Cajazeiras. O Tramo 3 será implantado pelo lado esquerdo da Rodovia BR-324, no sentido Salvador - Feira de Santana, tendo início no KM-622, em Pirajá, e final no KM-616, próximo ao viaduto de Águas Claras. *Também estão previstas obras de melhorias nas adjacências, a exemplo da ampliação do ramo esquerdo do trevo de Campinas, implantação do sistema de drenagem ao longo da linha do metrô, urbanização e paisagismo ao longo da linha e na via marginal, estações e terminal de integração.*
> 
> A extensão da Linha 1 faz parte do planejamento global e estratégico para a Região Metropolitana de Salvador e se alinha com outros importantes projetos de mobilidade em andamento do Governo do Estado, como a Av. 29 de Março, em implantação, e o novo complexo de integração intermodal a ser implantado entre a BR 324 e a Via Regional, com a nova Estação Rodoviária Intermunicipal.
> 
> O Sistema Metroviário de Salvador e Lauro de Freitas é composto por duas linhas, com extensão de quase 33 km, e transporta diariamente 350 mil passageiros. Com as extensões do Tramo 3 da Linha 1 e o Tramo 2 da Linha 2, do Aeroporto até Lauro de Freitas, o sistema chegará a 42 Km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​http://www.sedur.ba.gov.br/2018/11/...ramo-3-que-levara-o-metro-ate-Cajazeiras.html






jguima said:


> *Estado lança edital para expansão do metrô até Cajazeiras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Composto por duas linhas, com extensão de quase 33 quilômetros, o Sistema Metroviário de Salvador e Lauro de Freitas transporta diariamente 350 mil passageiros*​
> 
> O Governo do Estado, por meio da Companhia de Transportes da Bahia (CTB), publicou no Diário Oficial do Estado (DOE) deste sábado o aviso de licitação para a extensão da Linha 1 do Sistema Metroviário de Salvador e Lauro de Freitas até a região de Cajazeiras/Águas Claras, através do denominado Tramo 3.
> 
> *De acordo com a publicação, a partir da próxima terça-feira (13), o edital para participação da seleção estará disponível no site da CTB e na sede do órgão, no bairro da Calçada. A previsão é que o vencedor da licitação seja conhecido no dia 14 de dezembro, em sessão pública realizada na CTB.*
> 
> *O trecho a ser licitado parte de Pirajá, tem cerca de 5 quilômetros e prevê a construção de duas estações metroviárias, sendo uma Estação Campinas, localizada nas imediações de Campinas de Pirajá e da Brasilgás, e a outra Estação Águas Claras/Cajazeiras. O Tramo 3 será implantado pelo lado esquerdo da Rodovia BR-324, no sentido Salvador – Feira de Santana, tendo início no KM-622, em Pirajá, e final no KM-616, próximo ao viaduto de Águas Claras.
> *
> *Também estão previstas obras de melhorias nas adjacências, a exemplo da ampliação do ramo esquerdo do trevo de Campinas, implantação do sistema de drenagem ao longo da linha do metrô, urbanização e paisagismo ao longo da linha e na via marginal, estações e terminal de integração.
> *
> 
> 
> *Planejamento global*​
> 
> *A extensão da Linha 1 faz parte do planejamento global e estratégico para a Região Metropolitana de Salvador (RMS) e se alinha a outros importantes projetos de mobilidade em andamento do Governo do Estado, como a Avenida 29 de Março, em implantação, e o novo complexo de integração intermodal a ser implantado entre a BR 324 e a Via Regional, com a nova Estação Rodoviária Intermunicipal.*
> 
> *Composto por duas linhas, com extensão de quase 33 quilômetros, o Sistema Metroviário de Salvador e Lauro de Freitas transporta diariamente 350 mil passageiros. Com as extensões do Tramo 3 da Linha 1 e o Tramo 2 da Linha 2, do Aeroporto até Lauro de Freitas, o sistema chegará a 42 quilômetros.*
> 
> 
> https://www.bahiadevalor.com.br/2018/11/estado-lanca-edital-para-expansao-do-metro-ate-cajazeiras/
> 
> ^^
> 
> Que infra urbana meus amigos, que infra!
> 
> :dance:​


----------



## Zaz965

Salvador metro


jguima said:


> *Skylines + metrozão....:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## Zaz965

salvador metro








https://viatrolebus.com.br/2018/11/metro-de-salvador-pode-chegar-ao-campo-grande-ou-barra/


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL* - Evolution of Brazilian metro systems (excludes Sao Paulo's and Rio's suburban rail)










*source*


----------



## mdiasp95

Belo Horizonte Metro


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 15 monorail - two trains collide at Jardim Planalto station. Human failure is likely, union says it's CBTC malfunction. No one was injured.



DRONE FOOTAGE



Diego FTP said:


> Drone






Diego FTP said:


> Vista do incidente pelo lado interno da estação Jardim Planalto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagem extraída do vídeo





NickBR said:


> *Trens do monotrilho de SP que bateram são separados 2 dias após acidente*
> 
> "_Guindaste foi usado para separar composições da linha 15-Prata e avenida precisou ser bloqueada. Trens serão rebocados por outros trens._"
> 
> https://g1.globo.com/sp/sao-paulo/noticia/2019/02/01/trens-da-linha-15-prata-do-monotrilho-de-sp-que-bateram-sao-separados-2-dias-apos-acidente.ghtml
> 
> https://viatrolebus.com.br/2019/02/metro-comeca-a-retirar-monotrilhos-que-colidiram/


----------



## Ashis Mitra

If anybody fully depends on machine, it will be happened such.


----------



## MF-01

Ashis Mitra said:


> If anybody fully depends on machine, it will be happened such.


On human too nothing is perfect... In Paris we have two fully automated lines and never such accident happened so the machines ain't to blame everytime


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - Line 5 - Campo Belo station news - pics and government announces station (the last new station on Line 5) will open next April (2019)










More info:

https://www.ferroviando.com.br/por-dentro-da-estacao-campo-belo-da-linha-5-lilas/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - "The Revenge of the Monorail" - after many problems, on a rainy day it finally shines as a beacon of hope



Hps95 said:


> A vingança do Monotrilho


----------



## Arthur Baz

^^ "The Revenge of the Monorail" :lol:


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburbal Rail (Supervia) *- pictures



Rio atrato said:


> Sistema Supervia - Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Zaz965

campo belo station, são paulo








https://cargocollective.com/yuriaguiar/Estacao-Campo-Belo


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 official government update video for January 2017



CARIOCAemSSA said:


> *Line 17 (monorail)
> *


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 - AACD Servidor station - installation of platform screen doors underway.



ed.seykota said:


> Novidades na PSD da Estação AACD-Servidor!
> 
> Mais fotos e visão 180° no Facebook do *Ferroviando*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ferroviando.com.br/posts/2726994690652029


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 Monorail - Morumbi station update



pereira951 said:


> eduardofalves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmeriooliveira​


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 Monorail update - Morumbi transfer station.



pereira951 said:


> Vagner Lucio Cardoso


----------



## mdiasp95

New maps from Salvador Metro



fhecher said:


> Tourist map:


----------



## Arthur Baz

Terrific!


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 monorail Morumbi station update


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Campo Belo (Line 5) station opened today, April 8th, 2019. Now Line 5 is complete. A few pics and a video:



Carlos_Silva said:


> Fotos do Twitter do Governo de São Paulo: *Estação Campo Belo
> *





Ferreira17 said:


> Estação Campo Belo:


----------



## lkstrknb

Here is a complete time-lapse of the route so far. I will post more videos with real time POV.


----------



## mopc

Fantastic footage!


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - new Campo Belo station - video


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia Metro* - comprehensive video


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - pic



tonyssa said:


> https://www.instagram.com/_faelm/


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Light Rail* - construction update



Gregory Luiz said:


> Estações do VLT:
> 
> *Estação Iate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Mucuripe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Papicu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Antônio Sales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estação Pontes Vieira*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bônus
> 
> *Túnel da Av. Borges de Melo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sites.seinfra.ce.gov.br/vlt/






Wendel csc said:


> . Estação Parangaba





Fortal1 said:


> Então né, segundo o Governador, o VLT chega ao Mucuripe até Junho: "Muitas casas para remover"
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBuCoDrClk7L/


----------



## mdiasp95

*Maps of rail passenger transportation in Brazil from Ferrocarta.net

Brazil:









​*


----------



## Mr.Falcon

^^

:hide:


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 4 Vila Sonia station & bus terminal updte pics. The station is scheduled to open in 2020.



ed.seykota said:


> Visão aérea da instalação da cobertura metálica do Terminal Vila Sônia da Linha 4 Amarela
> 
> Facebook do *Ferroviando*
> 
> Autor das fotos: Junior Lopes





ed.seykota said:


> A estação é esse buraco:
> 
> Na segunda foto ela está atrás dessa estrutura em triângulo elevada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook Ferroviando. Autor Júnior Lopes





pereira951 said:


> Por outro ângulo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magno Reis


----------



## mopc

*Belo Horizonte BRT (MOVE)* - youtube video


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 Monorail - Morumbi transfer station update




Marcio Staffa said:


> 15/05 - Estação Morumbi.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 4 Oscar Freire station - new West access update



Marcio Staffa said:


> Estação Oscar Freire.


----------



## mopc

*Santos (SIM - VLT da Baixada Santista)* - video




mdiasp95 said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Governor sets date completion of future Line 15 Jardim Colonial station - which has not been started yet - for 2022. Line 15 remaining 4 stations (São Mateus, Jardim Planalto, Sapopemba, Fazenda da Juta) are slated for January 2020.



pereira951 said:


> O início das obras da estação Jardim Colonial foi anunciado hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> *Governo de SP promete entregar estação Jardim Colonial, da Linha 15-Prata do monotrilho, em 2 anos*
> Linha que atende a Zona Leste começou a ser construída em 2009. Outras quatro estações da linha estão em construção.
> 
> 
> O Governo de São Paulo anunciou nesta segunda-feira (27) o início das obras da estação Jardim Colonial, da Linha 15-Prata do monotrilho. Segundo o governador João Doria, a estação será entregue em até dois anos, em 2021.
> 
> "Com a conclusão desta estação estaremos com 410 mil pessoas sendo atendidas regularmente", disse o governador. A estação será construída no canteiro central da Avenida Ragueb Chohfi, no entroncamento com o final da Avenida Aricanduva.
> 
> Outras quatro estações da Linha 15-Prata estão em construção e devem ser inauguradas em janeiro de 2020: São Mateus, Jardim Planalto, Sapopemba e Fazenda da Juta.
> 
> Doria também anunciou a retomada de obras em outras duas linhas. "A retomada em regime de concessão e parceria da Linha 6-Laranja, de São Joaquim até a Brasilândia, e a Linha 17-Ouro que vai levar finalmente o monotrilho até o Aeroporto de Congonhas”.
> 
> https://g1.globo.com/sp/sao-paulo/n...-linha-15-prata-do-monotrilho-em-2-anos.ghtml



Jardim Colonial (formerly known as Iguatemi) will be after São Mateus:


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Governor announces monorail people mover between CPTM Airport station and the 3 main terminals of Sao Paulo's international Airport



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Governo de SP anuncia monotrilho até o Aeroporto de Guarulhos*
> 
> _Ter, 28/05/2019 - 18h36 |
> Do Portal do Governo _
> _As obras que ligam a Linha 13-Jade ao terminal de passageiros terão investimento de R$ 175 milhões e serão iniciadas em setembro deste ano_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a regional train to nearby Campinas (90km from Sao Paulo) got some traction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edson Fukumoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edital do TIC será lançado este ano*
> 
> _ Publicado 31/05/2019 - 10h16 - Atualizado 31/05/2019 - 10h16
> Por Da Agência Anhanguera _
> _O edital da parceria público-privada (PPP) para a implantação do Trem Intercidades (TIC) será lançado no segundo semestre de 2019_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Edital do TIC será lançado este ano*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A expectativa inicial é de que a ação fosse realizada somente em 2020. O governador João Doria (PSDB) assegurou ontem, em Hortolândia, que seu governo está focado em promover a conexão entre São Paulo e Campinas. Doria descartou retomar o projeto de seu antecessor, Márcio França (PSB), que planejava aproveitar os trilhos da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM), que ligam a Capital até a cidade de Jundiaí. "Não dá para ter um estepe", disse o tucano sobre a possibilidade.
> 
> Doria destacou que o governo federal aprovou de imediato o programa para concessão do TIC. Em uma segunda fase, o trem terá seu percurso estendido até Americana. "Não faltarão investidores internacionais para isso, sobretudo asiáticos e europeus", afirmou, sobre empresários que já demonstraram interesse no modal. O projeto vai exigir R$ 7 bilhões em investimentos. Na próxima quarta-feira, o principal entrave ao projeto será resolvido com a prorrogação do contrato de concessão da Rumo Logística. No aditivo, o governo federal vai impor, entre as condicionantes, a liberação da faixa de domínio da ferrovia de cargas, entre Americana e São Paulo, para implantar o trem de passageiros.
> 
> O uso compartilhado de trens de carga e de passageiros na ferrovia entre Jundiaí e Campinas não enfrentará problemas, porque a Rumo já assinou um termo de compromisso com o governo do Estado de São Paulo para utilização do trecho. Trata-se de uma ligação que tem maior vocação para o transporte de passageiros, por ser paralela ao trecho da CPTM. Além disso, também pelo fato de ter o maior contingente populacional.
> 
> Segundo a concessionária, esse trecho tem pequeno tráfego de cargas e pode ser compartilhado. Mas há dificuldades para o trecho entre Campinas e Americana, que tem maior densidade de cargas e torna, de acordo com a Rumo, o uso conjunto com o TIC inviável.
> 
> O projeto da ligação entre São Paulo prevê dois tipos de serviço. Um, expresso, que circulará em trecho de 102 quilômetros, com três paradas (Barra Funda, em São Paulo, Jundiaí e Campinas) e tempo de viagem estimado em 60 minutos. Outro, da linha 7-Rubi da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM), terá serviço parador, para atender Valinhos, Vinhedo, Louveira e Jundiaí, que se integrará com a linha 7 em Francisco Morato. O parador terá 65 quilômetros de extensão e nove paradas. A linha 7, no trecho Luz-Jundiaí, terá 60,5 quilômetros, com 18 estações e demanda de 442 mil passageiros por dia.
> 
> _*Bird*_
> O governo paulista já está trabalhando com o Banco Internacional para a Reconstrução e Desenvolvimento (Bird) na estruturação financeira da ferrovia a partir de estudo de algumas modelagens (técnica, jurídica, econômico-financeira) para viabilizar a implantação do TIC.
> 
> O governo busca a que for mais rápida, menos burocrática e mais benéfica aos usuários. Na concepção do governo, a utilização dos trilhos já existentes vai pular etapas. Se uma nova ferrovia fosse construída, haveria necessidade de novo licenciamento ambiental e de desapropriações. Algumas análises de demanda estão sendo feitas, de possibilidades de receitas acessórias ao concessionário.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://correio.rac.com.br/_conteudo...4215-edital-do-tic-sera-lancado-este-ano.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Governador João Doria, o Ministro da Infraestrutura, Tarcísio Gomes de Freitas, e o Secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos, Alexandre Baldy, anunciaram nesta terça-feira (28), no Palácio dos Bandeirantes, a construção de um monotrilho para ligar a Linha 13-Jade, da CPTM, com o terminal de passageiros do Aeroporto Internacional de São Paulo/Guarulhos.
> 
> “Uma carência que tinha a principal cidade brasileira e o principal aeroporto do país. Encontramos uma solução de engenharia e financeira para viabilizar esta ligação. Portanto, passageiros que desembarcarem em Guarulhos terão acesso ao monotrilho nas três estações dos terminais do aeroporto. E os passageiros desembarcarão diretamente no seu terminal de voo, como em qualquer aeroporto internacional civilizado do mundo”, disse Doria.
> 
> O investimento será de R$ 175 milhões, custeado com recursos da outorga da concessionária GRU Airport. A obra será iniciada em setembro deste ano, com previsão de conclusão em maio de 2021. O monotrilho terá 2,6 km de extensão, com paradas nos três terminais de passageiros do aeroporto e na Estação Aeroporto Guarulhos da CPTM, e capacidade de 2 mil passageiros/hora para cada sentido. O monotrilho fará em cerca de seis minutos o trajeto total entre a Estação da CPTM e o Terminal 3 do Aeroporto.
> 
> “Essa solução de mobilidade para o aeroporto, ou seja, a ligação por monotrilho da Linha da CPTM com os três terminais coloca o aeroporto no mesmo patamar de outros aeroportos no mundo. O maior aeroporto da América Latina merecia um projeto deste nível”, afirmou o ministro.
> 
> O traçado percorre terrenos da União concedidos para a GRU Airport e, por isso, não haverá necessidade de desapropriação. Além disso, não havia previsão de qualquer construção nestes locais para expandir o aeroporto. Com a novidade, a previsão é que os passageiros consigam chegar ao Aeroporto de Guarulhos em 52 minutos a partir da Avenida Paulista e 40 minutos a partir da Estação da Luz.
> 
> A estação Aeroporto-Guarulhos, da Linha 13-Jade, está localizada a 500 metros de distância do Terminal 1; 1,5 km do Terminal 2 e 2 km do Terminal 3 (Internacional). “O passageiro que chegar através da Linha 13-Jade vai poder acessar o monotrilho até os terminais 1, 2 e 3”, disse Baldy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Linha 13-Jade*_
> 
> Operada pela CPTM, a Linha 13-Jade transporta 14 mil passageiros/dia, com 12,2 km de extensão, 3 estações (Aeroporto-Guarulhos, Guarulhos-Cecap e Engenheiro Goulart) e faz integração com a Linha 12-Safira, também da CPTM. Investimento: R$ 2,3 bilhões via financiamentos do BNDES, AFD (Agência Francesa de Desenvolvimento) e BEI (Banco Europeu de Investimento).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Futuros trens*_
> 
> A partir do segundo semestre de 2019, oito novos trens, todos com bagageiro, começarão a ser entregues para a CPTM. Fabricados pelo consórcio Tomoinsa-Sifang, vencedor da licitação internacional, terão um custo de R$ 316,7 milhões. Atualmente, circulam trens do mesmo padrão das demais linhas da CPTM (sem bagageiro, realocados de outras linhas e fabricados em 2012).
> 
> _*Viagens Diretas*_
> 
> O serviço Airport Express faz a ligação direta entre as estações Luz e Aeroporto-Guarulhos. Seu percurso tem duração de 35 minutos, com tarifa de R$ 8,60. O trajeto transporta 360 passageiros/dia, em 5 horários específicos durante a semana e 3 horários aos finais de semana e feriados:
> 
> Luz – Aeroporto Guarulhos
> 2ª a 6ª feira: 10h – 12h – 14h – 16h – 22h
> 
> Sábado, domingo e feriados: 8h – 13h – 18h
> 
> Aeroporto Guarulhos – Luz
> 2ª a 6ª feira: 9h – 11h – 13h – 15h – 21h
> 
> Sábado, domingo e feriados: 7h05 – 12h05 – 17h05
> 
> Viagens com paradas
> 
> O serviço Connect faz percursos entre as estações Brás e Aeroporto-Guarulhos, com três paradas (Tatuapé, Engenheiro Goulart e Guarulhos-Cecap). Seu percurso tem duração de 35 minutos, com tarifa de R$ 4,30. O trajeto transporta cerca de 9 mil passageiros/dia em horários de pico, de segunda-feira a sábado.
> 
> Brás – Aeroporto Guarulhos
> 2ª a 6ª feira: 5h45 – 6h25 – 7h05 – 7h45 – 8h25 – 17h25 – 18h05 – 18h45 – 19h25 – 20h05
> 
> Sábado: 5h45 – 6h25 – 7h05 – 7h45 – 8h25
> 
> Aeroporto Guarulhos – Brás
> 2ª a 6ª feira: 5h40 – 6h20 – 7h – 7h40 – 8h20 – 17h20 – 18h – 18h40 – 19h20 – 20h – 0h
> 
> Sábado: 5h40 – 6h20 – 7h – 7h40 – 8h20 – 0h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnot...ncia-monotrilho-ate-o-aeroporto-de-guarulhos/
Click to expand...


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - New train for Line 13 (International Airport Line) revealed in China.












Edson Fukumoto said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 2 extension to Penha (8km, 8 stations) to have construction resumed in 2020, according to new Sao Paulo governor. Deadline set to 2025. I believe 2026-2028 is a likelier date. The post-Penha section (another 5 stations) is still undefined.

An additional 22 trainsets will be purchased for the expansion.

Construction of this important Line 2 extension started years ago but was halted due to Brazil's financial troubles since 2015. Only expropriations and demolitions were carried out, no digging yet. 



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Doria anuncia projeto até a Penha de Metrô prometido para Guarulhos*
> 
> _Bruno Ribeiro, O Estado de S. Paulo
> 03 de junho de 2019 | 15h26
> Atualizado 03 de junho de 2019 | 18h01_
> _Governador diz que contratará projeto executivo de ampliação da Linha 2-Verde; contratos para obras já estavam assinados e foram suspensos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SÃO PAULO - O governador João Doria (PSDB) anunciou nesta segunda-feira, 3, a retomada da proposta de ampliação da Linha 2-Verde do Metrô (que hoje liga a Vila Madalena, na zona oeste, à Vila Prudente, na zona leste, por meio da Avenida Paulista), mas agora só até o bairro da Penha, na zona leste, e não mais até Guarulhos, como vem sendo prometido pelo governo estadual desde 2014.
> 
> Em agosto, durante a campanha eleitoral, em visita à cidade da região metropolitana, Doria prometeu que levaria o Metrô até lá por meio de uma Parceria Público-Privada (PPP). "Vamos sim, em regime de PPP, de Parceria Público-Privada, trazer até Guarulhos finalmente a Linha Verde do Metrô. Este é o compromisso para a população que trabalha e que precisa de sistema metroviário para chegar mais cedo ao trabalho", disse. Doria fez mais de 80 promessas enquanto canditado.
> 
> A ideia, desenvolvida ao longo da gestão Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), era que a Linha 2-Verde tivesse 14,4 quilômetros, divididos em 13 estações. A linha seria interligada à Linha 12-Safira da CPTM e, em especial, com a Linha 13-Jade, o trem que vai até o Aeroporto Internacional de Cumbica. A proposta teve seu projeto básico concluído em março de 2014. O Estado já tem contratos assinados para a construção da linha, que foram suspensos no fim de 2015 por falta de verbas. Os contratos dividiam a linha em oito lotes. Até as desapropriações já haviam começado. Do total de 521 imóveis que o governo precisava adquirir, 308 já estavam em posse do Metrô.
> 
> Agora, no lugar de obras, o governo anuncia a volta a uma etapa anterior, a de contratação de projeto executivo. E em um trecho menor, até a Estação Penha, com ligação até a Linha 3-Vermelha do Metrô.
> 
> Será um trecho de 8,3 quilômetros, envolvendo oito estações (Orfanato, Água Rasa, Anália Franco, Vila Formosa, Guilherme Giorgi, Nova Manchester, Aricanduva e Penha). A promessa é que essas obras comecem no ano que vem -- mas a data da entrega das novas estações não foi divulgada. Da previsão original de 1,8 milhão de viagens por dia, o Metrô fala agora em atender 377 mil passageiros.
> 
> Por meio de nota, a gestão Doria informou que "o Metrô tem o compromisso permanente de melhorar a oferta do serviço para a população ampliando a malha", e que "nesse momento, os esforços são para levar a Linha 2-Verde até a Penha, na zona leste".
> 
> A extensão da Linha 2-Verde criaria o primeiro ramal do Metrô radial, interligando todas as demais linhas da cidade. A proposta vinha sendo defendida pelos técnicos da empresa, entre outros motivos, pelo fato de aliviar parte do tráfego da Linha 3-Vermelha, tido como o metrô mais carregado do planeta.
> 
> Segundo a nota divulgada nesta segunda, o Estado prevê gastar R$ 5,5 bilhões com a ampliação até a Penha. O texto enviado pelo governo não faz citação de eventual PPP para tocar o projeto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Traçado do projeto anterior previa a chegada até Guarulhos . Novo projeto prevê extensão somente até Penha*_
> 
> 
> 
> https://sao-paulo.estadao.com.br/no...de-metro-que-prometeu-a-guarulhos,70002854549


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro BRT* - Brazil Avenue (urban section of BR-116) has a section closed for BRT construction



acpinto said:


> *Obras na Avenida Brasil fecham pista central no sentido Centro na noite deste sábado*
> Interdição é para implantação de pavimento rígido do Transbrasil
> O Globo
> 31/05/2019 - 14:06 / Atualizado em 31/05/2019 - 14:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trânsito será desviado perto do Into Foto: Brenno Carvalho / Agência O Globo
> 
> 
> RIO - Motoristas e passageiros de ônibus que utilizam a Avenida Brasil deverão ficar atentos às mudanças no trânsito que ocorrerão na noite deste sábado, para implantação do pavimento rígido (concreto) do BRT. Para que as obras sejam realizadas, a pista central no sentido Centro, no trecho próximo ao Instituto Nacional de Traumatologia e Ortopedia (Into), sob o Viaduto do Gasômetro, será totalmente fechada a partir das 22h.
> 
> A interdição será no trecho entre as proximidades da Rua Conde de Leopoldina e a descida da Ponte Rio-Niterói. Os veículos que estiverem na pista lateral, sentido Centro, que pretendem seguir para Niterói ou Into, deverão acessar a pista central da Brasil até a agulha existente na altura da Rua Sá Freire.Os que acessarem o desvio pela Rua Bela e Rua Conde de Leopoldina, em São Cristóvão, não terão acesso direto ao Into nem à Ponte Rio-Niterói.
> 
> O acesso à Rodoviária e ao túnel Marcello Alencar permanecem inalterados. Além disso, será aberta uma nova passagem da pista central para a pista lateral sentido Centro, logo após a subida para o gasômetro. Os ônibus continuarão sendo desviados pela Rua Bela, exceto os que vão pra Niterói. Assim, não haverá ponto entre a Passarela 4 (próximo à Rua Bela) e a Rua Conde de Leopoldina. Além disso, ônibus e caminhões ficam proibidos de realizar o retorno na Avenida Francisco Bicalho sob a linha férrea.
> 
> A CET-Rio colocará sinalização específica para orientar e alertar os motoristas. Também usará apoiadores de tráfego contratados e equipes próprias, que vão atuar na fluidez e na orientação do trânsito. A operação de trânsito contará com nove operadores de tráfego, dez câmeras de monitoramento e dois reboques para desobstrução das vias em caso de enguiços ou acidentes.
> 
> A prefeitura recomenda que os motoristas respeitem as orientações dos agentes e a sinalização implantada na área. Também, pedem que eles se programem, já que haverá freflexo no trânsito. Outra recomendação é trocar o carro pelo transporte público de alta capacidade (trem e metrô).
> 
> https://oglobo.globo.com/rio/obras-...sentido-centro-na-noite-deste-sabado-23709035



OTHER NEWS

Some 22 stations of TransOeste BRT to be closed and transformed into regular bus stops - but this project is still contested



acpinto said:


> *BRT Transoeste vai perder um terço das estações entre Santa Cruz e Campo Grande*
> Vinte e duas paradas desativadas ao longo da Avenida Cesário de Melo serão reabertas como pontos para ônibus comuns após o município abrir uma licitação para operar o sistema
> Bruno Alfano
> 30/05/2019 - 04:30 / Atualizado em 30/05/2019 - 06:46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinte e duas estações serão fechadas entre Santa Cruz e Campo Grande no BRT da Transoeste Foto: Marcelo Régua / Agência O Globo
> 
> 
> RIO — As 22 estações do BRT Transoeste ao longo da Avenida Cesário de Melo, que estão desativadas há um ano e começaram a ser desmontadas na semana passada, só deverão voltar a funcionar depois de reformadas pela futura concessionária do serviço. E com uma mudança significativa: elas não vão mais receber ônibus articulados e, sim, coletivos comuns. Na prática, isso significa que o Transoeste, que conta com 65 paradas, encolherá em quase um terço.
> 
> — As estações serão abertas, sem catracas. Terá só um teto para proteger as pessoas da chuva e do sol. E as linhas alimentadoras vão rodar por ali na faixa exclusiva. O passageiro entrará no ônibus comum e validará o cartão no veículo — afirmou nesta quarta-feira o interventor do sistema, Luiz Alfredo Salomão, defendendo que a região não tem demanda para os ônibus articulados do BRT.
> 
> Segundo o interventor, o município pretende fazer nos próximos meses um estudo para saber quais mudanças serão necessárias no corredor. Um dos problemas que será analisado é a qualidade do solo em um trecho com seis paradas entre o Pingo D’Água e a Ilha de Guaratiba. Danos no asfalto, que afunda, são constantes no local.
> 
> — É impossível resolver esse problema do asfalto. A gente faz uma maquiagem. Por isso, o estudo precisa ser feito. Ele vai indicar qual seria a melhor solução: se é trocar o solo, criar uma estrutura que suporte os ônibus ou mudar o trajeto — disse Salomão.
> 
> Após a conclusão do estudo, o município lançará uma licitação para escolher a empresa que irá operar o sistema. A expectativa de Salomão é realizar a concorrência até o fim do ano, mas ele mesmo admite dificuldades. Um dos empecilhos deve ser as empresas de ônibus que realizavam a operação do BRT até a intervenção da prefeitura, decretada no início do ano. Elas já prometem entrar na Justiça contra a medida.
> 
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> As empresas de ônibus que operavam o serviço questionam a legalidade de uma licitação para escolher novas firmas para atuar nos corredores Transoeste, Transbrasil e Transolímpica. O consórcio operacional do BRT alega que há um contrato, firmado em 2010, com vigência até 2032, que não pode ser rompido.
> 
> “Apostar nessa solução, além de gerar insegurança jurídica, é protelar a resolução de problemas, colaborando para o sucateamento do modal. E vale lembrar que licitar um sistema que opera sob contrato legal e formal vai gerar indenizações de alto valor. E essa conta será paga pela população”, disse o grupo, em nota, também criticando os 120 dias de intervenção sob o comando de Salomão.
> 
> De acordo com o interventor, o contrato para a operação do BRT seria ilegal porque foi celebrado sem licitação. Ele diz que as empresas foram escolhidas para operar os ônibus regulares e que o corredor é um sistema completamente diferente.
> 
> Na quarta-feira, Salomão comentou o desmonte das 22 estações e afirmou que a decisão de deixá-las só na “carcaça” foi tomada para evitar novos roubos:
> 
> — Até a nova licitação ser feita, é impossível restaurar essas estações. Aquilo ali custou entre R$ 600 milhões e R$ 800 milhões. Até piso de granito levaram.
> 
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> Para melhorar a segurança das estações, Salomão disse que pretende contratar policiais militares de folga. Os recursos viriam de propaganda nas plataformas, que poderiam ser rebatizadas com os nomes de empresas que contribuíssem financeiramente.
> 
> https://oglobo.globo.com/rio/brt-tr...tacoes-entre-santa-cruz-campo-grande-23704224


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 5 reaches 600,000 users /day - on its way to reach the expected 880,000 passengers /day














Celso Jorge said:


> Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô teve aumento de quase 90% no fluxo de usuários desde agosto
> 
> 
> A Linha 5-Lilás do Metrô, operada pela ViaMobilidade, teve aumento de quase 90% no fluxo de usuários desde agosto do ano passado, segundo nota da concessionária ao portal Via Trolebus. O comunicado foi em resposta a uma reportagem do Via Trolebus sobre aumento de 40% no número de falhas na ligação metroviária entre Capão Redondo e Chácara Klabin, em maio.
> 
> O motivo do aumento no fluxo é por conta da inauguração de novas estações. A linha lilás foi conectada com a Linha 1-Azul e com a Linha 2-Verde no final do mês de setembro, o que atraiu mais passageiros.
> 
> “Desde o início da operação, em agosto de 2018, quando a concessionária assumiu a Linha, passaram de 10 para 17 estações, além do aumento da frota de 16 para 24 trens. Atualmente, são transportados aproximadamente 600 mil passageiros por dia útil, um acréscimo de mais de 90% em relação a agosto do ano passado, quando se registrava 320 mil passageiros.”, diz nota da ViaMobilidade.
> 
> Com o aumento na demanda, a ligação de Metrô se aproxima de transportar os 855 mil passageiros, número divulgando pelo governo do estado antes das inaugurações.
> 
> A medida em que novos passageiros utilizem o Metrô, será preciso a inclusão dos trens da antiga frota F, hoje pela nomenclatura de frota 500 fase I, que ainda não foram liberados para a operação. A ViaMobilidade conta com 26 trens da frota 500 fase II.
> 
> https://viatrolebus.com.br/
> 
> 
> Só espero que cumpram o prazo do segundo semestre com relação ao grifo que eu fiz aí no texto, pois realmente a linha está no limite e precisa da outra frota como reforço e reserva técnica mais segura.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 Monorail - Final 4 stations in final stages of construction - official picture update - they will likely open in a few months



Hps95 said:


> *Secretaria divulga fotos das obras em estações no monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata
> *
> 
> As redes sociais da Secretária dos Transportes Metropolitanos – STM está empenhada na divulgação de fotos das obras de estações da malha metroviária, e diversas imagens foram postadas nos últimos dias.
> 
> Em parte das publicações, foram apresentados as estações em construção do monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata, no trecho entre Jardim Planalto e São Mateus. As quatro paradas são prometidas para serem entregues ainda neste ano, e estão com mais de 90% dos trabalhos concluídos. Confira:
> 
> Jardim Planalto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapopemba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fazenda da Juta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> São Mateus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://viatrolebus.com.br/2019/06/...tzjUCR9BIBfd2VmpQAbZlYHGHBlSgOu9_L0DxKCSa8dVs


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - Line 3 is close to operational status



Dexterio said:


> Apesar de a obra já estar pronta, ainda não há previsão para o início das operações
> 
> Por Isabele Rangel, às 21/05/2019 - 17:34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A concessionária VLT Carioca iniciou os testes da linha 3, que vai ligar a Central do Brasil ao Aeroporto Santos Dumont. Apesar de a obra já estar pronta, ainda não há previsão para o início das operações. A Prefeitura do Rio precisa autorizar, mas um imbróglio contratual está travando as negociações.
> 
> Enquanto isso, quem iria se beneficiar do transporte e os comerciantes da região assistem à briga impotentes. Roberto Cury tem uma loja na Avenida Marechal Floriano, Centro do Rio, há 12 anos. Segundo ele, o faturamento do negócio caiu pela metade desde o início das obras do VLT. Ele espera que, com o início das operações do trecho, o movimento de passageiros ajude a recuperar as perdas.
> 
> Segundo a VLT Carioca, o Município do Rio deve R$ 110 milhões de reais à empresa, o que teria forçado a companhia a demitir mais de 100 pessoas em abril. As obras custaram R$ 1 bilhão e 200 mil. Mais de R$ 500 milhões foram pagos com dinheiro público, do PAC da mobilidade. O consórcio pagou a outra parte: 625 milhões, e tem o direito de operar o serviço por 25 anos.
> 
> O contrato previa que a prefeitura pagaria de volta para a empresa 270 parcelas de 9 milhões de reais. Porém, desde maio de 2018, o município não faz os repasses. Pelo contrato, quando o VLT alcançar a fase 3, a Prefeitura tem que garantir 260 mil passageiros por dia. No entanto, os estudos de demanda mostram que a média está em 80 mil. O valor da diferença de 180 mil passagens teria que ser pago pelo município, O que representaria R$ 540 mil por dia aos cofres públicos, quase R$ 195 milhões.
> 
> *A concessionária afirma que aceita negociar, mas apenas depois que a Linha 3 entrar em operação. No entanto, a Prefeitura do Rio, não assina a autorização sem negociar as cláusulas.*
> 
> Fonte: https://www.bandnewsfmrio.com.br/editorias-detalhes/concessionaria-vlt-carioca-inicia-testes-da-l


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor)* - Construction of East Line (Linha Leste) begins in earnest with assembly of tunneling machine in ditch. The first section of the new line will be 7km long and consist of 5 stations, 4 of which underground.



g.alves said:


> *Linha Leste: obras da Estação Colégio Militar são retomadas
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paradas desde o início de 2015, as obras da Estação Colégio Militar da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza (Metrofor), no bairro Aldeota, serão retomadas no próximo domingo (9). Segundo a Secretaria da Infraestrutura (Seinfra), as intervenções devem durar pelo menos 12 meses, quando o trânsito no local será liberado.
> 
> Os equipamentos para a execução dos trabalhos estão prontos e cerca de 400 trabalhadores colaboram com o projeto. Mais de R$ 1,84 bilhão já foi disponibilizado para a construção de toda a primeira fase da Linha Leste, com 7,3 quilômetros (km) de extensão e prazo para conclusão de quatro anos.
> 
> “A obra faz parte da implantação da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza – Fase 1, que vai ligar o Centro da Capital ao Papicu. A Estação Colégio Militar é a terceira das cinco estações previstas no percurso da linha, que conta ainda com as estações Tirol, Chico da Silva Leste, Nunes Valente e Papicu”, informou a Seinfra por meio de nota.
> 
> A Estação Colégio Militar será subterrânea e terá três pavimentos: bilheteria, mezanino e plataforma de embarque de passageiros. “Esse trecho havia sido fechado para obras em agosto de 2014, porém os serviços foram paralisados no início de 2015. Durante esse período, foram realizadas remoção de interferências como redes de abastecimento de água e esgoto”, destacou a Secretaria.
> 
> Os trabalhos da Linha Leste estão em andamento no canteiro de obras localizado no Centro de Fortaleza, segundo a Seinfra. “Estão sendo realizadas as contenções para as escavações do trecho onde será construída a Estação Chico da Silva da Linha Leste, no Centro, a primeira subterrânea da nova linha, além de serviços necessários para a colocação e início dos trabalhos das tuneladoras, máquinas que irão escavar os túneis no shaft (ou embocadura das tuneladoras)”.
> 
> A Pasta informou que as máquinas estão prontas para ser utilizadas nesse trecho da obra. “Em paralelo, a fábrica de aduelas (anéis estruturais que revestem e dão estabilidade aos túneis) está em fase final de montagem, já em testes para o início da produção das peças de concreto”.
> 
> (...)
> 
> *Segunda fase*
> O segundo trecho terá 5,9 km e ligará os bairros Papicu e Edson Queiroz. Segundo a Seinfra, está prevista a construção de outras cinco estações (Hospital Geral de Fortaleza – HGF, Cidade 2000, Bárbara de Alencar, Centro de Eventos e Edson Queiroz), além de três estações no trecho do Centro ao Papicu (Catedral, Luíza Távora e Leonardo Mota). “Não há previsão para a execução dessa fase”, destacou a Pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://diariodonordeste.verdesmare...tacao-colegio-militar-sao-retomadas-1.2108316






eliadefilho said:


> Construção de estação da Linha Leste do Metrofor é iniciada; trecho da Santos Dumont será interditado
> 
> Para as obras, uma parte da praça que fica em frente ao Colégio Militar também será fechada. A previsão de liberação é de 12 meses
> 
> 20:18 | 04/06/2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Secretaria da Infraestrutura do Ceará (Seinfra) dará início, neste domingo, 9, à construção da Estação Colégio Militar, que faz parte da Linha Leste do Metrô de Fortaleza (Metrofor). Para isso, um trecho da avenida Santos Dumont, localizado na Aldeota, será interditado. O trânsito na via estará sendo redirecionado entre as ruas Dona Leopoldina e Nogueira Acioli a partir do dia 9 de junho e tem previsão de liberação em 12 meses.
> 
> A Fase 1 da Linha Leste vai ligar o Centro de Fortaleza com o bairro Papicu. A estação Colégio Militar é a terceira das cinco estações previstas no percurso da linha, que conta ainda com as estações Tirol, Chico da Silva Leste, Nunes Valente e Papicu. O equipamento será subterrâneo e terá três pavimentos: bilheteria, mezanino e plataforma de embarque. Para as obras, uma parte da praça que fica em frente ao Colégio também será fechada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapa da interdição Estação Colégio Militar (Foto: Divulgação/Seinfra/CE)
> 
> Os motoristas que forem trafegar no trecho, a partir do domingo, 9, devem estar atentos aos desvios de tráfego.
> 
> - Para quem segue na Av. Santos Dumont deve dobrar à direita na Rua Dona Leopoldina, à esquerda na Rua Franklin Távora, à esquerda na Rua Nogueira Acioli e à direita na Av. Santos Dumont.
> 
> - Já para os veículos que trafegam na Rua Dona Leopoldina em direção à Praia de Iracema devem entrar à direita na Rua Pinto Madeira, à esquerda na Rua J. da Penha, à direita na Rua Franklin Távora, à esquerda na Rua Nogueira Acioli e à esquerda na Rua Costa Barros retornando para a Rua Dona Leopoldina.
> 
> Os motoristas também podem adotar como rota alternativa a Av. Dom Manuel no sentido Sul/Norte, entrando à direita na Rua Pinto Madeira, à esquerda na Rua João Cordeiro e à direita na Av. Santos Dumont. Além dos itinerários acima mencionados, a Autarquia Municipal de Trânsito e Cidadania (AMC) sugere a utilização da Av. Antônio Sales, Av. Heráclito Graça e da Rua Pereira Filgueiras como opções de rotas alternativas no sentido Centro/Aldeota.
> 
> Buscando viabilizar estes desvios, as seguintes ruas terão alteração de circulação provisoriamente: Rua Dona Leopoldina (entre Av. Santos Dumont e Franklin Távora) terá sentido invertido, passando a operar no sentido praia/sertão; Rua Franklin Távora (entre a Dona Leopoldina e Nogueira Acioli) terá sentido de circulação invertido, passando a operar no sentido Centro/Aldeota; e Rua Nogueira Acioli (entre a Rua Franklin Távora e Santos Dumont), passará a operar em sentido único de circulação (sertão/praia).
> 
> *Mais informações da Linha Leste*
> 
> A Fase 1 da Linha Leste terá 7,3 quilômetros de extensão e contará com uma estação de superfície (Tirol) e outras quatro subterrâneas (Chico da Silva, Colégio Militar, Nunes Valente e Papicu). O empreendimento vai garantir a integração da Linha Leste com a Linha Sul, no Centro, e com o VLT Parangaba-Mucuripe e o terminal de ônibus, no Papicu. Após concluído, terá capacidade para transportar até 150 mil passageiros por dia. O tempo de viagem entre o Centro e o Papicu será de 15 minutos.
> 
> Atualmente também estão sendo realizadas as contenções para as escavações do trecho onde será construída a Estação Chico da Silva da Linha Leste, no Centro, a primeira subterrânea da nova linha, além de serviços necessários para a colocação e início dos trabalhos das tuneladoras, máquinas que irão escavar os túneis no shaft (ou embocadura das tuneladoras). As máquinas estão prontas para serem utilizadas na execução desse trecho da obra. Em paralelo, a fábrica de aduelas (anéis estruturais que revestem e dão estabilidade aos túneis) está em fase final de montagem, já em testes para o início da produção das peças de concreto.
> 
> Fonte: https://www.opovo.com.br/noticias/fortaleza/2019/06/04/construcao-de-estacao-da-linha-leste-do-metro-de-fortaleza-e-iniciada.html


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 monorail construction along freeway



raul lopes said:


>


----------



## A-B

*Natal regional rail* - New hourly table, with 5 new frequencies, starting today










https://www.cbtu.gov.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7903&Itemid=1320&lang=pt


----------



## A-B

*Brasília - Bus station of Plano Piloto partially interdicted after reports appointing risk of collapse*

http://atarde.uol.com.br/brasil/not...ilia-e-interditada-apos-dilatacao-em-fissuras
http://atarde.uol.com.br/brasil/not...isco-de-desabamento-de-rodoviaria-de-brasilia


----------



## A-B

Since we're talking about Brasília, its metro is still under a strike, which is completing 2 months. Since then, the frequency of the trains hás been reduced.

According to Metro-DF, there are 18 trains operating under peak hours (monday-friday, from 6 to 8:45 am and from 4:45 to 7:30 p,), and between 3-5 trains outside of these hours.

http://www.metro.df.gov.br/?p=41162


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro *- train serving stadium during America Coup season



tonyssa said:


> https://www.facebook.com/sedur.ba/?tn-str=k*F


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza (Metrofor)* - institutional video



Fortal1 said:


>


----------



## A-B

Sorry for its employees, but Metrofor (the company) is a joke.

The tram-trains systems on Cariri and Sobral are very poorly implemented, which have resulted in multiple accidents.

Fortaleza metro still lacks a signaling system, after 5 years of inauguration.

They offered the trains to a group called "Os Gêmeos" to do a very half-assed grafitti work on them.

They closed the past year with a loss of 180 million BRL.

I could entre in a lot of other details, but I think this is sufficient.


----------



## A-B

*New tariffs on urban / regional rails and metros under CBTU administration*


Effective on July 7th

Recife - from R$ 2.1 to R$ 2.6
Belo Horizonte - from R$ 2.4 to R$ 2.9​
Effective on July 8th

Natal, João Pessoa and Maceió - from R$ 0.7 to R$ 1​
This is part of a tarifary program revision after more than 10 years without increases. New increases are planned.


----------



## A-B

*Curitiba* - Comendador Fontana BRT tube-station reopened



> Após obras, Prefeitura de Curitiba reabre estação-tubo Comendador Fontana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reabertura ocorreu nesta semana, segundo a Prefeitura. Foto: Levy Ferreira/SMCS
> 
> Durante 20 dias, local ficou fechado para revitalização da placa de concreto que suporta os ônibus durante as paradas no ponto
> 
> JESSICA MARQUES
> 
> A Prefeitura de Curitiba, no Paraná, informou que a estação-tubo Comendador Fontana, que fica na Avenida Cândido de Abreu, no Centro Cívico, foi reaberta nesta semana. A estrutura passou pela revitalização da placa de concreto que suporta os ônibus durante as paradas no ponto.
> 
> As obras duraram pouco mais de 20 dias e, no período, os passageiros das seis linhas que param na estação-tubo Comendador Fontana utilizaram a estação-tubo Prefeitura, a mais próxima do local, no sentido Praça Nossa Senhora de Salete.
> 
> A estação atende aos passageiros das linhas 210 CIC-Cabral, sentido Terminal CIC (opera somente aos domingos); 256 Barreirinha-Guadalupe, sentido Terminal Guadalupe; 505 Boqueirão-Centro Cívico, sentido Terminal Boqueirão; 607 Colombo-CIC, sentido Terminal CIC (não opera aos domingos); 700 Pinheirinho-Cabral, sentido Terminal Pinheirinho; e X35 Pinheirinho-Prefeitura, sentido Terminal Pinheirinho (não opera aos sábados e domingos).


https://diariodotransporte.com.br/2...itiba-reabre-estacao-tubo-comendador-fontana/


----------



## A-B

*São Paulo *- CPTM announces EOL of Mafersa-made 1700-series trains on Line 7-Rubi, after 32 years of service. Now only trains with air-conditioner are running.



> A CPTM (Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos) anunciou nesta quinta-feira, 04 de julho de 2019, a saída dos 12 trens da série 1700 que operavam na Linha 7-Rubi. As composições de 1987 que ainda circulavam entre Francisco Morato e Jundiaí deram lugar a novas.
> 
> Segundo a Companhia, a partir desta semana, somente composições com ar-condicionado e salão contínuo de passageiros da série 9500 circulam entre as estações Luz e Jundiaí.
> 
> A CPTM informou que estuda o destino que será dado às composições antigas. Os trens da série 1700 entraram em circulação em 1987 com a fama de serem os trens mais velozes do Estado de São Paulo. Foram os primeiros a contar com oito vagões e chegaram trazendo um novo sistema de motor.
> 
> “Em seus dias de glória na Companhia Brasileira de Trens Urbanos (CBTU), da Rede Ferroviária Federal, os passageiros se aglomeravam na plataforma para esperá-los, pois possuíam mais bancos e espaço interno maior em relação às demais composições da época”, informou a CPTM, em nota.
> 
> Após cerca de 60 milhões de quilômetros rodados, o que equivale a 156 viagens da Terra à Lua, ainda circulavam até a semana passada no trecho entre Francisco Morato e Jundiaí.
> 
> HISTÓRIA
> 
> As 12 unidades foram fabricadas pela Marfesa, a maior e mais importante indústria ferroviária nacional da época, que foi vendida para a iniciativa privada em 1995.
> 
> A frota foi incorporada à CPTM em 1992, quando a empresa foi criada. A Companhia herdou as linhas da CBTU, do governo federal, e da Fepasa, do governo estadual. A cor original dos 1700 era prata. Na reforma feita no ano 2000, foram pintados de azul e tiveram todos os sistemas revisados ou trocados, segundo a CPTM.
> 
> Apesar de entender que a renovação da frota faz parte dos avanços tecnológicos, o funcionário da oficina da Lapa José Antonio Suarez fica emocionado quando fala sobre a aposentadoria das unidades 1700.
> 
> Segundo a CPTM, Suarez acompanhou os testes dos trens desde a fábrica, antes de entrarem em operação na CBTU, e a manutenção durante todos os quase 32 anos de vida das composições.
> 
> “Sinto como se fosse um companheiro indo embora. Vi nascer, crescer, passamos por momentos difíceis e outros muito bons. Vai ser sempre uma boa recordação”, contou, em nota.
> 
> RENOVAÇÃO DA FROTA
> 
> A renovação de toda a frota da Linha 7-Rubi, que transporta quase meio milhão de passageiros por dia, ocorreu após a entrega no dia 27 de junho da última composição dos 30 trens fabricados pelo Consórcio Hyundai-Rotem.
> 
> As composições integram o lote de 65 unidades compradas pelo Governo do Estado. Segundo a CPTM, já entraram em operação 64 delas, sendo 30 para a Linha 7 e 34 para a Linha 11-Coral. A última deve ser entregue até o fim do ano para a Linha 11.
> 
> “Além de ar-condicionado e salão contínuo de passageiros (passagem livre entre os carros), os novos trens possuem monitoramento com câmeras na parte externa e interna e são acessíveis para pessoas com mobilidade reduzida ou deficiência. Há sinalização visual para identificação de assentos preferenciais, espaço para cadeirantes, mapa com indicação luminosa das estações para deficientes auditivos e áudio para deficientes visuais. As composições dispõem ainda de monitores digitais internos com informações sobre a prestação de serviços, além de reconhecimento eletrônico automático do maquinista por meio de biometria”, informou a CPTM, em nota.
> 
> A Companhia informou ainda que está readequando a frota conforme a necessidade operacional, de forma a padronizar as linhas. Desde 2007, já entraram em operação 169 novos trens em todas as linhas da Companhia.


https://diariodotransporte.com.br/2...-fim-dos-trens-da-serie-1700-na-linha-7-rubi/


----------



## A-B

*Brasília Metro *- strike will remain at least until July 15th

Metrô-DF losses surpasses 7.4 million BRL.

https://www.correiobraziliense.com....u-prejuizo-de-r-7-4-milhoes-ao-metro-df.shtml


----------



## A-B

*São Paulo Metro and CPTM *- Secretariat of Metropolitan Transports presents the 'leisure ticket', with discounts on saturdays (after 6 pm), sundays and holidays (all day).

------

Bilhete Lazer deixa viagens de trem e metrô em São Paulo mais baratas


> om o cartão, cada passagem sai por R$ 3,74
> 
> JESSICA MARQUES
> 
> Com a chegada do feriado prolongado, a Secretaria dos Transportes Metropolitanos de São Paulo divulgou informações sobre o Bilhete Lazer. Com o cartão, viagens de trem e metrô na Região Metropolitana ficam mais baratas, pois cada passagem sai por R$ 3,74.
> 
> O bilhete garante desconto no sistema metroferroviário das 18h de sábado até a meia-noite de domingo e em feriados nacionais e estaduais de São Paulo. Ao utilizar o cartão, o passageiro economiza R$ 5,59 a cada dez viagens.
> 
> O cartão pode ser adquirido por R$ 2 nas cabines de recarga de Bilhete Único distribuídas nas estações operadas pelo Metrô. É obrigatória uma carga inicial de dez viagens. Como essa tarifa custa R$ 3,74, são R$ 37,41 no total, além do valor do cartão.
> 
> “As recargas seguintes também devem ser realizadas nas cabines do Bilhete Único, sempre em lotes de dez viagens. Ou seja, o cidadão pode adquirir 10, 20, 30 ou 40 passagens, por exemplo. Os créditos não têm data de validade e só podem ser usados nas linhas de trem e metrô.”
> 
> São sete linhas na CPTM (linhas 7-Rubi, 8-Diamante, 9-Esmeralda, 10-Turquesa, 11-Coral, 12-Safira e 13-Jade) e seis de metrô (linhas 1-Azul, 2-Verde, 3-Vermelha, 4-Amarela, 5-Lilás e 15-Prata).
> 
> Para utilizar o cartão mais de uma vez é necessário estar atento ao intervalo de 30 minutos em caso de embarque em estações diferentes da mesma linha, 60 minutos se o embarque for nas mesmas linha e estação ou em estações integradas com a CPTM, ViaQuatro ou ViaMobilidade, segundo informações da STM.
> 
> Para facilitar a reposição de créditos existentes no cartão em caso de roubo, furto, perda ou extravio, a STM recomenda que após a compra o cidadão cadastre o bilhete nos sites http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/ e http://www.cptm.sp.gov.br/ ou pessoalmente nos postos de atendimento dos cartões Lazer e Fidelidade nas estações Sé do Metrô ou Luz da CPTM.
> 
> Confira abaixo o funcionamento dos postos:
> 
> O posto da Sé funciona diariamente, das 6h às 22h. Em caso de dúvidas, o passageiro pode entrar em contato com a Central de Informações do Metrô pelo telefone 0800 770 7722, todos os dias, das 5h à meia-noite.
> 
> O posto da Luz funciona de segunda a sexta-feira, das 6h às 22h. Para obter informações complementares, os usuários podem ligar para a Central de Atendimento da CPTM no 0800 055 0121, disponível 24 horas diariamente.
> 
> Em caso de perda, furto, roubo ou extravio o cancelamento do bilhete, deve ser feito imediatamente pela Central de Atendimento da Prefeitura de São Paulo no número 156. O saldo existente no bilhete cancelado estará disponível para restituição após 72h. Para emitir a 2ª via, o cidadão deve comparecer aos postos da Sé ou da Luz com documento de identidade se o bilhete for cadastrado ou recibo de uma das recargas, com o número do cartão, se não tiver feito cadastro.
> 
> A prefeitura cobra uma taxa para emissão da 2ª via equivalente a sete tarifas unitárias do sistema de ônibus municipal da cidade de São Paulo. O prazo para entrega é de 72 horas.


https://diariodotransporte.com.br/2...ns-de-trem-e-metro-em-sao-paulo-mais-baratas/


----------



## A-B

*São Paulo - CPTM commuter rail* - Reallocation of rolling stock

2100 series trains, which were running on Line 10-Turquoise, are being phased out after 45 years of service (they're the oldest trains running on CPTM). The promise is to conclude the process until next wednesday. These trains were made by CAF in 1974 and bought in a second-hand condition from Renfe (Red Nacional de Ferrocarriles Españoles) in the 90s. 

Part of the 7000 and 7500 rolling stock series are now running on Line 10-Turquoise. These trains were made by CAF between 2009-2012 and were in use in other lines.

Edir to clarify: The 2100 trains will still remain for use as reserve. They're still being uses for the express service on Line 10.

Photos from a forist showing them.



gerson budd said:


> Passei hoje rápido pelo Brás, porem deu para fazer alguns registros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]20190708_102933 by Gerson Budd, no Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]20190708_103848 by Gerson Budd, no Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]20190708_103102 by Gerson Budd, no Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]20190708_103925 by Gerson Budd, no Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]20190708_103113 by Gerson Budd, no Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]20190708_104006 by Gerson Budd, no Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Em tempo, eu mesmo comentei por aqui, sobre os 7000 já terem prestado serviço em todas as linhas da CPTM, mas errei, pois ainda não ocorreu isto na 13


Other relevant sources: https://diariodotransporte.com.br/2...000-ja-estao-circulando-na-linha-10-turquesa/

Edit: An example of poorly done job. They moved the trains from another line (9-Emerald) but without updating the maps on the trains.





----------------------


Meanwhile, some of 8000 series rolling stock were moved to Line 9-Emerald.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147944186035019776


----------



## A-B

*Brazil* - Antitrust commitee applies 536 mllion BRL (around 140 million USD) on fines over 11 companies for cartel formation for trains aquisitions and other services related to expansion and modernization of metro networks



> Cade arbitra multa de meio bilhão de reais a 11 empresas por formação de cartel em licitações de trens e metrôs
> 
> egundo relator do processo, a Alstom liderou o cartel que fraudou licitações de trens e metrôs de São Paulo, Distrito Federal, Minas Gerais e Rio Grande do Sul
> 
> ALEXANDRE PELEGI
> 
> Terminou há pouco, nesta segunda-feira, 8 de julho de 2019, a reunião do Cade – Conselho Administrativo de Defesa Econômica que retomou o julgamento do caso do cartel dos trens em São Paulo e outros estados do país.
> 
> Ao final, 11 empresas foram condenadas a uma multa que soma R$ 515,59 milhões, e 42 pessoas físicas foram penalizadas a pagar R$ 19,52 milhões. As empresas foram proibidas de assinar contratos com a administração pública.
> 
> Os valores das multas referem-se a fraudes em licitações de trens e metrôs em pelo menos 27 projetos em São Paulo, Distrito Federal, Minas Gerais e Rio Grande do Sul.
> 
> A investigação teve início após a empresa Siemens fechar um Acordo de Leniência com a Superintendência–Geral do Cade, denunciando o esquema que funcionava fraudando as licitações.
> 
> Segundo as investigações o cartel começou a operar nos governos Mário Covas, José Serra e Geraldo Alckmin. A primeira licitação em que teria ocorrido o conluio foi a da linha 5-Lilás, em 1998.
> 
> A manutenção de trens da CPTM, em 2000, também teria sido objeto do cartel, segundo o Cade. Nos antes seguintes, novamente o esquema funcionou na licitação da extensão da Linha 2-Verde (2005) e nas reformas das linhas 1-Azul e 3-Vermelha (entre 2008 e 2009).
> 
> O relator do processo, João Paulo Resende, afirmou estar de acordo com o entendimento da Superintendência Geral do Cade que vê o caso como “único e amplo cartel”, mesmo com várias licitações em estados diferentes. Segundo o relator, a líder do cartel era a empresa Alstom.
> 
> A proposta inicial do relator de penalidade às empresas e pessoas físicas era maior à que foi arbitrada ao final do julgamento. Resende propôs uma multa total de R$ 968,61 milhões para as empresas e de R$ 22,54 milhões para as pessoas físicas.
> 
> Segundo o Cade, “o objetivo do cartel era dividir o mercado, fixar preços, ajustar condições, vantagens e formas de participação das empresas nas licitações. Para tanto, os membros do conluio utilizaram estratégias como supressão de propostas, apresentação de propostas de cobertura, formação de consórcios e realização de subcontratações, e ainda contaram, por vezes, com a colaboração e facilitação de consultorias especializadas”.
> 
> Ao final, foram condenadas as seguintes empresas:
> 
> Alstom Brasil Energia;
> 
> Bombardier Transportation Brasil;
> 
> CAF Brasil Indústria e Comércio;
> 
> MGE Equipamentos e Serviços Rodoviários;
> 
> IESA Projetos Equipamentos e Montagens;
> 
> Mitsui & Co Brasil;
> 
> MPE – Montagens e Projetos Especiais;
> 
> TC/BR Tecnologia e Consultoria Brasileira;
> 
> TTrans Sistemas de Transportes;
> 
> Empresa Tejofran de Saneamento e Serviços;
> 
> Temoinsa do Brasil.


https://diariodotransporte.com.br/2...ao-de-cartel-em-licitacoes-de-trens-e-metros/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo (GENERAL) *- State government video in English about investments in public transport in the state.


----------



## A-B

*Salvador Public Buses System* - Public Prosecutor opens inquiry to investigate OT Trans consortium.

The cause of the investigation is an accident happened in June 13th, when a bus attending the line 1220 (Mata Escura x Pituba) suffered an overturn after falling on a bluff from Alameda Horto Bela Vista in direction to North Access, in Pernambués neighborhood. 27 people were injured, and one of them had an arm amputated.

https://www.bahianoticias.com.br/no...-com-onibus-perto-do-shopping-bela-vista.html


----------



## A-B

*Curitiba* - Capão da Imbuia terminal reform finished



> Prefeitura de Curitiba entrega obras do Terminal Capão da Imbuia
> 
> Intervenções duraram cerca de 60 dias e contaram com investimento de aproximadamente R$ 200 mil
> 
> JESSICA MARQUES
> 
> A Prefeitura de Curitiba, no Paraná, entregou nesta semana as obras do Terminal Capão da Imbuia. As intervenções para revitalização das plataformas duraram cerca de 60 dias e contaram com investimento de aproximadamente R$ 200 mil, segundo a administrarão municipal.
> 
> As obras nas plataformas de embarque e desembarque do Terminal Capão da Imbuia incluíram a recuperação do piso, do laminado e da estrutura metálica das plataformas, que estava enferrujada.
> 
> A execução das obras ficou sob responsabilidade da Urbs (Urbanização de Curitiba S.A.). A intervenção foi dividida em quatro etapas, sendo duas no sentido bairro e duas no sentido centro. Durante o período em que os serviços foram realizados, os usuários tiveram que percorrer caminhos mais longos para acessar as plataformas.
> 
> “A obra alterou a rotina do terminal, mas agora foi retomada a normalidade e as pessoas devem respeitar a sinalização para evitar acidentes”, disse o presidente da Urbs, Ogeny Pedro Maia Neto, em nota.
> 
> Na última semana, a Prefeitura também informou que a estação-tubo Comendador Fontana, que fica na Avenida Cândido de Abreu, no Centro Cívico, foi reaberta. A estrutura passou pela revitalização da placa de concreto que suporta os ônibus durante as paradas no ponto.


https://diariodotransporte.com.br/2...ba-entrega-obras-do-terminal-capao-da-imbuia/


----------



## A-B

*Rio de Janeiro BRT *- Reportage showing overcrowding on BRT and stories of accidents with serious injuries
https://globoplay.globo.com/v/7757020/


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia Metro (Metro-DF)* - pic


----------



## A-B

*Rio de Janeiro BRT* - Bizarre things

Man is arrested after stealing aluminum bars on Arroio Pavuna station


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149720367793147905
And also we have another case, where a man was arrested after stealing... ...a tourniquet! He also entered in a bus with it.


According to the consortium, losses with vandalism are around 1.4 million BRL per month (around 380,000 USD). 23 stations are closed because of security problems.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- State government to spend 20 million on project of Line 20












Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Governo do Estado diz que deve investir R$ 20 milhões em projetos da Linha 20-Rosa*
> 
> _10 de julho de 2019 09:16
> Renato Lobo_
> _Durante coletiva de imprensa da entrada dos trens da série 7000 na Linha 10-Turquesa, da Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos – CPTM, o vice-governador Rodrigo Garcia disse que o estado deve investir R$ 20 milhões na contratação do projeto funcional da Linha 20-Rosa do Metrô_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O novo eixo metroviário é previsto para ligar São Bernardo do Campo até a Lapa, na zona oeste de São Paulo. “É uma linha importante, integradora, que ela vai passar aqui pela capital, pela Faria Lima, Berrini, desembocando em São Bernardo do Campo”, disse o vice-governador. Segundo Rodrigo Garcia, os estudos devem viabilizar uma Parceria Público Privada – PPP para viabilizar o projeto.
> 
> _*Desenho atualizado*_
> 
> Perguntado sobre o traçado da Linha, Garcia disse que o trajeto será atualizado, com base nos estudos contratados.
> 
> _*Anúncio na década passada*_
> 
> O novo eixo metroviário já consta em futuros projetos do Metrô há pelo menos 10 anos. A Linha 20 consiste em uma eixo ligando a Lapa até Rudge Ramos, em São Bernardo do Campo, passando por diversas estações de integração com as Linhas 4 – Amarela, 5 – Lilás, 19 – Celeste e 22 – Bordô, e 1-Azul, além de conexões com as linhas 7 – Rubi e 8 – Diamante da CPTM.
> 
> Em 2011, o governo do estado esperava utilizar R$ 2 bilhões para investir na linha segundo recurso de Cepacs – títulos imobiliários oferecidos pela Prefeitura durante a Operação Urbana Faria Lima. Mas de lá para cá pouca coisa saiu do papel.
> 
> 
> 
> https://viatrolebus.com.br/2019/07/...ir-r-20-milhoes-em-projetos-da-linha-20-rosa/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Youtuber registers final days of the CAF 2100 series in the CPTM system. These trains were manufactured in Spain in the early 1970s and were reformed in the late 90s to be donated to Brazil and Chile for suburban services. Now they will be replaced by modern models.


----------



## A-B

nanar said:


> This picture seems strange : as far as I remember, buses in Curitiba don't have doors on left side.
> So, why this bus is along this platform ?


The one on the picture is a "ligeirinho", which actually has doors on the left side.

Example:








Source

Buses in Curitiba are distinguished by colours. Each one works on a different type of service. There's an explanation about them here: https://www.urbs.curitiba.pr.gov.br/transporte/rede-integrada-de-transporte/24


----------



## A-B

*New tariffs on urban rails and metros under CBTU administration.
*
Natal, João Pessoa and Maceió, effective on 9/9: 1.25 BRL (from 1 BRL)
Recife, effective on 9/8: 3 BRL (from 2.6 BRL)
Belo Horizonte, effective on 9/8: 3.4 BRL (from 3 BRL)


----------



## mopc

*São Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Renders of the future Line 2 expansion in the East Side (Zona Leste). These 8 new stations will likely open in the 2024-2028 timeframe. Many of these renders were produced some 5 years ago when the line started construction, but works were halted due to Brazils financial crisis. The state government now promises to resume construction in early 2020.



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Veja como serão as novas estações da Linha 2-Verde até Penha*
> 
> _6 de junho de 20196
> Ricardo Meier_
> _Oito novas estações terão projetos modernos, com iluminação natural, portas de plataforma e requalificação do entorno_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Com obras marcadas para serem iniciadas no primeiro trimestre de 2020, a expansão da Linha 2-Verde de Vila Prudente até a Penha promete agitar a região onde ficará as oito novas estações do trecho. Mas também significarão a requalificação de espaços, a melhora na acessibilidade e na qualidade de vida de quem mora em bairros como Vila Formosa, Aricanduva ou Vila Nova Manchester.
> 
> 
> Com 8,3 km de extensão, esse novo trecho fará da Linha 2-Verde a mais extensa do que é chamado como “metrô” pelo governo com 23 km ao todo – sem contar o trecho até Guarulhos. Hoje o ramal já transporta mais de 800 mil pessoas em dias úteis aos quais se acrescentarão outros 377 mil usuários, segundo o governo. Os moradores da região poderão acessar a partir de 2025 (caso a promessa da gestão de João Doria seja cumprida) uma rede metroferroviária que que estará próxima dos 400 km de entensão na época.
> 
> Para fornecer uma ideia de como ficarão as novas estações da Linha 2, o site publica a seguir projeções produzidas pelos escritórios de arquitetura e engenharia contratados pelo Metrô no início da década. São imagens criadas a partir de projetos iniciais e portanto passíveis de mudanças como materiais ou soluções, porém, são bem próximas do que a companhia deverá erguer nos terrenos desapropriados para obras. Confira:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Estação Orfanato*_
> A primeira estação da extensão da Linha 2-Verde ficará a cerca de 880 metros da parada Vila Prudente, atual terminal do ramal. Os acessos ficarão na rua Dr. Sanareli na esquina com a Rua do Orfanato. A estação terá um prédio técnico externo e três clarabóias circulares que deixarão a luz solar iluminar seu interior. Profunda, a estação Orfanato terá cinco pisos até suas plataformas laterais. Sua construção ficará a cargo da Mendes Júnior como parte do Lote 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Estação Água Rasa*_
> 
> Distante quase 1.200 metros da estação Orfanato, Água Rasa ficará localizada num largo onde hoje correm paralelas as avenidas Adutora do Rio Claro e Sapopemba. Nessa parada haverá um terminal de ônibus de concepção arquitetônica cujo telhado será feito em ondas. Ele fará a ligação entre as diversas linhas de ônibus que passam na região com o Metrô. A estação terá um grande poço circular semelhante ao da estação Pinheiros (Linha 4), porém, com apenas quatro andares até as plataformas laterais. A parada também faz parte do Lote 3 vencido pela Mendes Júnior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Estação Anália Franco*_
> 
> Já havíamos mostrado aqui no site como a estação Anália Franco deverá ficar, ela que deve ser uma das movimentadas do Metrô quando também receber a Linha 16-Violeta, que deve assumir parte do traçado do trecho leste da Linha 6-Laranja. Na concepção do projeto, a estação terá quatro lances de escadas até a plataforma da Linha 2-Verde e outros três até o passageiro chegar à futura Linha 16, caso ela seja confirmada um dia pelo Metrô. Indenpendentemente de qual projeto seguirá em frente, a construtora Mendes Júnior, também responsável por seu lote (4) já construirá o espaço previsto para a nova linha assim como foi feito na estação Chácara Klabin que preparou o subsolo para as plataformas da Linha 5-Lilás. Anália Franco estará distante 1.258 metros da estação Água Rasa e será vizinha do shopping homônimo e do clube CERET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Estação Vila Formosa*_
> 
> Infelizmente, o site não encontrou nenhuma projeção da estação Vila Formosa, que ficará localizada na confluência das avenidas Eduardo Cotching e rua Tauandê e distante 950 metros da estação Anália Franco. Assim como Água Rasa, Vila Formosa também contará um terminal de ônibus que atenderá ao corredor da avenida. Vila Formosa será responsabilidade do consórcio Galvão Engenharia e Somague no Lote 1 que também inclui os trabalhos com um dos tatuzões que serão usados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Estação Guilherme Giorgi*_
> 
> Batizada com o nome do fundador do Cotonifício Guilherme Giorgi, industrial italiano que praticamente criou o Jardim Textil, ao lado de uma das suas fábricas, a estação será uma das mais profundas da Linha 2-Verde. Para chegar ao nível da plataforma será preciso descer sete níveis, também em uma solução arquitetônica semelhante à da estação Pinheiros. O acesso se dará pela lateral desse poço que contará com uma cobertura parecida com a da estação Vila Prudente, mas um prédio técnico externo nos moldes da Linha 5-Lilás. O entorno onde ficará a estação Guilherme Giorgi é residencial e conta com alguns terrenos vazios como o do próprio cotoníficio, o que se faz imaginar que será aproveitado pelo setor imobiliário, dada a facilidade proporcionada pela passagem do ramal de metrô. A poucos metros dali haverá um estacionamento subterrâneo de trens que servirá para alimentar a linha em estratégias nos picos, o chamado “Complexo Rapadura”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Estação Nova Manchester*_
> 
> Localizada na esquina da avenida Guilherme Giorgi com a Conselheiro Carrão, a estação Nova Manchester estará encravada numa área de grande comércio e serviços, algo raro nesse trecho novo. Ela fica distante de Guilherme Giorgi 860 metros e terá um projeto bastante arrojado que mescla espaços abertos com teto com pequenas perfurações e paredes inclinadas de concreto. Sua inserção na malha urbana deve lembrar paradas como Alto do Ipiranga ou Hospital São Paulo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Estação Aricanduva*_
> 
> Prevista para ocupar uma área ao lado da movimentada avenida Aricanduva, a estação contará com um pequeno terminal de ônibus e grande área ocupada por praças. Seu acesso se dará por passarelas que atravessarão o Córrego Aricanduva para facilitar o deslocamento dos usuários. Por fora, a estação Aricanduva terá uma enorme cobertura metálica com uma pequena iluminação natural. Serão três pisos até a plataforma contando do térreo ou quatro para os passageiros que acessarem o local pela passarela. A parada estará localizada a 917 metros da estação Nova Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Estação Penha*_
> 
> A nova estação Penha será uma das obras mais complexas do novo trecho por prever a conexão com as linhas 3-Vermelha, do Metrô, e 11-Coral, da CPTM, o antigo Expresso Leste. Por essa razão, será preciso construir uma nova plataforma para o ramal de trens metropolitanos, recuperando uma antiga parada existente no local. A plataforma da Linha 2 ficará a quatro pisos do térreo e a parte subterrânea será bastante ampla para dar conta de um imenso movimento de passageiros que é esperado. A concepção arquitetônica do conjunto é bem menos inspirado que das outras estações e prevê uma nova cobertura metálica para a atual estação Penha, assim como uma passarela que dará acesso a um prédio de ligação com a Linha 2. Entre eles haverá um prédio menor onde ficará o acesso para os passageiros que vêm de fora do sistema metroferroviário e que poderão chegar às linhas 3 e 11 subindo uma escada ou para a linha Verde descendo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projeções dos escritórios Fernandes Arquitetos, Systra, Infra7, Ponto de Apoio Arquitetura e Luiz Esteves Arquitetura.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.metrocptm.com.br/veja-como-serao-as-novas-estacoes-da-linha-2-verde-ate-penha/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo CPTM System* - New Chinese lines for International Airport Line 13 arrive at Santos port.




Edson Fukumoto said:


> *1º trem da Linha 13-Jade, vindo da China, desembarca no Porto de Santos*
> 
> _Qui, 05/09/2019 - 10h29 |
> Do Portal do Governo _
> _Nova composição atenderá ligação entre a capital paulista e o Aeroporto de Guarulhos; frota tem bagageiro e espaço para malas grandes_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*1º trem da Linha 13-Jade desembarca no Porto de Santos*_
> 
> 
> 
> O primeiro dos oito trens adquiridos pelo Governo do Estado na China para circular na Linha 13-Jade da CPTM desembarcou no Porto de Santos, na manhã desta quinta-feira (5). O trem embarcou para o Brasil em 20 de junho em navio especial que atracou no porto na noite dessa quarta-feira (4).
> 
> O trem tem oito vagões, que serão transportados em carretas para a Oficina de Presidente Altino, da CPTM, onde vai passar por testes nos sistemas elétricos, mecânicos e de sinalização, antes de entrar em operação na Linha 13-Jade, que liga a capital paulista ao Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*1º trem da Linha 13-Jade, da CPTM, no Porto de Santos*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Os principais diferenciais dessa frota, chamada 2500, são o bagageiro para malas pequenas localizado acima dos assentos e o espaço específico para malas grandes. Esses itens vão garantir conforto na viagem até o Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos. Atualmente, circulam na Linha 13-Jade trens novos do mesmo padrão das demais linhas da CPTM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*1º trem da Linha 13-Jade, que ligará a capital ao Aeroporto de Guarulhos, tem espaço para bagagens*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Os trens fabricados na China para a Linha 13-Jade são equipados com tecnologia de ponta e bagageiros para oferecer o máximo de conforto para os passageiros que têm como destino o Aeroporto de Guarulhos. A previsão é que o trem que desembarcou hoje em Santos entre em operação em dezembro, após passar pelos testes obrigatórios na oficina da CPTM, que complementam os testes já feitos na fábrica chinesa”, afirma o Secretário dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Alexandre Baldy.
> 
> O consórcio Temoinsa-Sifang venceu a licitação internacional com a apresentação da melhor proposta no valor de R$ 316,7 milhões para a fabricação dos oito trens. A aquisição dessa frota está sendo financiada com recursos do Banco Europeu de Investimento (BEI), que disponibilizou € 85 milhões para o Governo do Estado de São Paulo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*1º trem da Linha 13-Jade, que ligará a capital ao Aeroporto de Guarulhos*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A exemplo das frotas das outras seis linhas da CPTM, os trens chineses têm 170 metros de comprimento. Possuem salão contínuo de passageiros (passagem livre entre os carros), monitoramento com câmeras na parte externa e interna, além de serem acessíveis para pessoas com mobilidade reduzida ou deficiência. Também dispõem de monitores digitais internos com informações sobre a prestação de serviços e reconhecimento eletrônico automático do maquinista por meio de biometria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnot...vindo-da-china-desembarca-no-porto-de-santos/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Additional structures to be added to Line 5 Santo Amaro transfer station (to CPTM line 9) to handle a larger demand. Completion of works is scheduled for October 2021.




Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Veja como ficará a estação Santo Amaro após a ampliação pela ViaMobilidade*
> 
> _29 de agosto de 2019
> Ricardo Meier_
> 
> _Projeto está sendo desenvolvido pelas empresas Estrutural Engenharia e Oliveira Cotta e prevê o aumento da área de circulação entre as linhas 5-Lilás e 9-Esmeralda_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Projeção da ampliação da estação Santo Amaro: prazo de construção até outubro de 2021 (Estrutural Engenharia)*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcos arquitetônicos na Zona Sul de São Paulo, as duas estações Santo Amaro de metrô e da CPTM devem receber uma intervenção com o intuito de melhorar o deslocamento dos passageiros em conexão, hoje crítico. As obras de ampliação e modernização dessas estações estão a cargo da ViaMobilidade, concessionária que assumiu a operação da Linha 5-Lilás em agosto do ano passado e têm prazo de 42 meses desde a assinatura do contrato para serem entregues, ou seja, em outubro de 2021.
> 
> 
> Mas já em outubro próximo, a ViaMobilidade precisa entregar o projeto final da expansão e modernização das duas estações para o governo do estado para então ser aprovado e os trabalhos finalmente iniciados. Um sinal de que o projeto executivo está na reta final surgiu nesta semana quando uma das empresas contratadas pela ViaMobilidade, a Estrutural Engenharia, publicou em uma rede social imagens do projeto que detalham como será feita a obra.
> 
> Seguindo os estudos realizados pelo Metrô, que previu duas estruturas paralelas à ponte estaiada que sustenta a estação de metrô, a Estrutural, em conjunto com a empresa Oliveira Cotta, revelou uma solução com treliças metálicas e suportes em “V” para mantê-las suspensas sobre o Rio Pinheiros. Na prática, os passageiros que desembarcarem da Linha 5 encontrarão uma plataforma cerca de 7 metros mais larga, o que deverá facilitar os deslocamentos em horários de pico.
> 
> As duas passarelas serão paralelas às atuais plataformas em toda a sua extensão e terão pares de escadas rolantes em cada ponta além de elevadores para acesso à estação da CPTM. Para solucionar um dos gargalos atuais da ligação serão construída uma área suspensa sobre a ciclovia e que será conectada pela lateral do mezanino da parada da Linha 9-Esmeralda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Solução para ampliar plataformas exigirá a construção de passarelas metálicas paralelas à atual estação (Estrutural Engenharia)*_
> 
> 
> 
> As imagens, no entanto, não revelam o que será feito com as salas técnicas da CPTM que hoje tornam o corredor de ligação extremamente estreito. Construída na década de 80, a atual estação Santo Amaro é tombada pelo Conpresp (Conselho Municipal de Preservação do Patrimônio Histórico, Cultural e Ambiental da Cidade de São Paulo) que já deu aval para as mudanças propostas pela concessionária.
> 
> Entre as premissas do Metrô no edital de concessão estão a ampliação do número de bloqueios e escadas rolantes na estação da CPTM para facilitar a circulação dos usuários. Além disso, a antiga estação será reformada pela ViaMobilidade: “O projeto contempla duas passarelas sobre o Rio Pinheiros, uma de cada lado da ponte estaiada da linha 5 (lilás). Além das duas passarelas, está previsto também o retrofit da estação Santo Amaro da linha 9 (esmeralda), com a construção de novas passarelas de interligação entre as duas linhas. Os projetos foram contratados pela Via Mobilidade, operadora da linha 5, através da CCR. Todos os projetos estão sendo desenvolvidos com a tecnologia BIM, amplamente em uso nas duas empresas,” diz texto postado pela Estrutural Engenharia.
> 
> 
> O grande desafio do projeto é que os trabalhos sigam num bom ritmo e sem complicar a vida dos passageiros, hoje já sofrendo com os espaços estreitos entre as duas estações.
> 
> Com informações do site Ferroviando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*A parte crítica da obra é a ligação entre as duas estações, que deve exigir grandes alterações na circulação dos passageiros (Estrutural Engenharia)*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.metrocptm.com.br/veja-c...to-amaro-apos-a-ampliacao-pela-viamobilidade/


----------



## A-B

*São Paulo Metropolitan Buses* - New bus terminal on Franco da Rocha. Called 'Terminal Rodoviário Oeste' (West Bus Terminal), this terminal will attend 10 bus lines and more than 15,000 passengers per day. The bus terminal is integrated with Franco da Rocha urban rail station, located on the municipality with the same name, on Line 7-Ruby.



Issun said:


> Doria entregou ontem um novo terminal de ônibus integrado a estação Franco da Rocha da Linha 7 - Rubi. O terminal atenderá 10 linhas de ônibus municipais e intermunicipais beneficiando 15 mil pessoas por dia.
> 
> *Governo de SP investe R$ 2,24 milhões em novo terminal rodoviário de Franco da Rocha*
> _Também na Grande São Paulo, cidade de Francisco Morato recebeu investimento de R$ 1,36 milhão do Estado em escadas rolantes_
> 
> >>> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnot...-novo-terminal-rodoviario-de-franco-da-rocha/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169384049758167041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/governosp/48678798822/in/album-72157710691801371/
> https://web.facebook.com/plugins/po...com/prefeituradefranco/posts/2881372988545871


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 construction awarded to a new company in a new tender, after the original contractors abandoned the works. Completion of civil works (plus delivery of rolling stock) is now scheduled for late 2022.




Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Constran é oficialmente selecionada pelo Metrô para finalizar obras da Linha 17-Ouro*
> 
> _11 de setembro de 20193
> Ricardo Meier_
> _Construtora havia feito a melhor oferta na licitação, mas dependia da análise dos documentos para ser habilitada_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Estação Campo Belo da Linha 17: Constran fará o acabamento e paisagismo além de concluir obras remanescentes do ramal (CMSP)*_
> 
> 
> 
> O Metrô de São Paulo confirmou nesta quarta-feira (11) que a empresa Constran Internacional será responsável por concluir as obras remanescentes da Linha 17-Ouro, abandonadas pelo consórcio Monotrilho Integração, além de outros serviços complementares nas estações.
> 
> A construtora havia feito a menor oferta na licitação de número 10014517 durante o leilão no dia 16 de agosto, mas aguardava a conferência dos documentos exigidos para sua habilitação. A partir de agora, o contrato será preparado para assinatura do Metrô e da empresa e posteriormente será emitida a ordem de serviço que dará início formal às obras.
> 
> Durante o certame, a Constran pediu R$ 494,9 milhões para executar os serviços que envolvem a execução das obras civis ainda não concluídas, acabamento, paisagismo, comunicação visual e instalações hidráulicas nas estações Congonhas, Brooklin Paulista, Jardim Aeroporto, Vereador José Diniz, Campo Belo, Vila Cordeiro, Chucri Zaidan e no Pátio Água Espraiada – a estação Morumbi não está incluída por fazer parte de outro contrato recente.
> 
> A construtora também será responsável por implantar uma ciclovia no trecho da avenida Roberto Marinho além de fazer seu recapeamento e construir um um centro comunitário e esportivo para o lugar do espaço que existia dentro do piscinão onde hoje está o pátio. Mas é a fabricação e o lançamento das vigas-trilho que está um dos pontos mais importantes do trabalho. Atualmente a linha está sem esses elementos dentro do pátio e também no trecho da Marginal Pinheiros, de difícil acesso.
> 
> Apesar da homologação, ainda é possível que outros participantes entre com recursos para impedir a assinatura do contrato. A Constran faz parte do grupo UTC, que foi alvo da operação Lava Jato e é um dos sócios da Move São Paulo, concessionária que deveria ter construído e operado a Linha 6-Laranja. A empresa tem longo histório de obras com o Metrô desde a Linha 1-Azul na década de 70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*A instalação de vigas-trilho no pátio Água Espraiada é uma das metas mais demoradas do contrato (CMSP)*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Conclusão em 2022*_
> 
> Nos documentos da licitação, o Metrô fornece um cronograma com todos os serviços a serem executados pela empresa baseados na data da ordem de serviço. As metas com o prazo mais longo envolvem trabalhos secundários como o paisagismo do pátio e do centro comunitário e esportivo cuja entrega deverá ocorrer em até 870 dias, cerca de 2 anos de 5 meses. Se a Constran iniciar seus serviços ainda em 2019 eles deverão estar concluídos em meados de 2022, data que coincide com as previsões de entrega dos trens e sistemas, caso não surjam imprevistos.
> 
> Os prazos relacionados às estações são mais curtos, com previsão entre seis a dez meses aproximadamente. Já outras tarefas são mais complexas como o enterramento das redes aéreas (540 dias), a instalação das vigas-trilho no pátio (420 dias) e de passarelas de emergência (480 dias), mas em termos gerais, a empresa deverá ter concluído as principais etapas no primeiro ano do contrato.
> 
> Agora os holofotes se voltam para outra licitação, a que escolherá a empresa que fornecerá os sistemas e os trens de monotrilho e cujo certame ocorrerá na próxima terça-feira, 17 de setembro. São eles que devem determinar de fato quando será possível vislumbrar uma data de inauguração da Linha 17-Ouro e que será operada pela ViaMobilidade.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.metrocptm.com.br/constr...-metro-para-finalizar-obras-da-linha-17-ouro/


----------



## Nexis

Any progress on the regional rail project?


----------



## mopc

Nope, and there wont be any for years. Maybe the Sao Paulo-Campinas connection will be awarded within the next 2 years, completion in 4-6 years or so. Dont hold your breath.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 International Airport receives first train of new model. 



Issun said:


> Primeiros vídeos da criatura em movimento rebocado por uma locomotiva! Parece que já estão fazendo o traslado dele para algum lugar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://web.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=443052426557198&set=g.248740678482051&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 Monorail depot construction update



AlBertone said:


>


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CPTM)* - New line 17 to Line 19 Morumbi transfer station update



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Nova estação Morumbi começa a tomar forma após intervenções no fim de semana*
> 
> _17 de setembro de 2019
> Ricardo Meier_
> 
> _Alterações nas plataformas da estação da Linha 9-Esmeralda da CPTM e prédio de ligação com o monotrilho da Linha 17-Ouro já são visíveis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Extensão da plataforma da Linha 9 (STM)*_
> 
> 
> 
> No segundo fim de semana de obras intensivas na estação Morumbi, na Zona Sul de São Paulo, já foi visualizar as futuras alterações para os passageiros que utilizarão não só a plataforma da Linha 9-Esmeralda da CPTM como também o acesso para a futura Linha 17-Ouro, de monotrilho.
> 
> Imagens divulgadas pelo governo do estado mostram a estrutura metálica com boa parte da sua estrutura montada sobre a via da CPTM. A ponta sul da plataforma, por exemplo, perderá a cobertura para que seja possível construir o acesso ao prédio de ligação com a estação Morumbi do monotrilho. Para compensar esse trecho suprimido, a Camargo Correa, construtora responsável pela obra, já prolongou a plataforma no sentido norte.
> 
> Para o usuário, o acesso às duas estações será facilitado por uma segunda passarela que terá entrada em frente ao conjunto empresarial WT Morumbi. Ela levará até o prédio de interligação onde ficarão os bloqueios, ao contrário da entrada da linha da CPTM atual.
> 
> Outra novidade da estação Morumbi do monotrilho serão as plataformas externas, a contrário das demais – com exceção de Jardim Aeroporto. Seu acabamento também indica um visual bem diferente do padrão usado nas estações com plataforma central, cuja cobertura é arqueada. Aqui as imagens de plantas dão a entender que haverá uma estrutura retangular única que cobrirá inclusive as vias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Mudança*_
> 
> A estação Morumbi, oitava da atual etapa da Linha 17, deveria ter sido construída em conjunto com outras três estações, mas o projeto original foi considerado incapaz de dar conta da demanda esperada na interligação com a Linha 9-Esmeralda. Esse primeiro projeto previa que as duas paradas teriam um único acesso e estrutura contígua ao atual centro da estação da CPTM. O Metrô então optou por retirar a estação do contrato e relicitá-la com uma estrutura mais bem dimensionada.
> 
> 
> Os trabalhos realizados aos fins de semana foi a forma encontrada pelos envolvidos na construção para minimizar os impactos tanto na Linha 9 quanto na Marginal Pinheiros. No entanto, essas obras, que devem durar até o dia 27 de outubro sempre aos fins de semana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*À esquerda, a nova estação, ao sul da parada da Linha 9 da CPTM (direita)*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.metrocptm.com.br/nova-e...mar-forma-apos-intervencoes-no-fim-de-semana/


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Light Rail *- two trains collide on elevated tracks



Fortal1 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB29fHAGB2ZN/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB29ib4cAIGp/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB29jUhnHjIb/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB29YFwVp6sW/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB29g1UTHMhw/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB29cfMcniaD/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Why are there so many accidents in Brazilian transport, the strangest, including new infrastructure too?

Porque existem tantos acidentes nos transportes brasileiros, o mais estranho, incluindo também em novas infraestruturas?


----------



## A-B

*Fortaleza Urban Rail* - Two trains on Parangaba-Mucuripe urban rail line collided after a derailment near to Borges de Melo station. 38 persons were injured, including the motormen. Although the severity of injuries suffered by the motormen, fortunately there's no risk of death.

More information at:
https://www.opovo.com.br/noticias/f...nte-entre-vlts-em-fortaleza-neste-sabado.html
https://www.opovo.com.br/noticias/f...cidente-entre-vlts-encontram-se-estaveis.html


----------



## A-B

DiogoBaptista said:


> Why are there so many accidents in Brazilian transport, the strangest, including new infrastructure too?
> 
> Porque existem tantos acidentes nos transportes brasileiros, o mais estranho, incluindo também em novas infraestruturas?


Although the infrastructure on the Fortaleza metro (South Line) and urban rail (Parangaba-Mucuripe, specifically) are new, they still work with no signaling. Also, the trains used on Parangaba-Mucuripe are not reliable.

Parangaba-Mucuripe urban rail is still under experimental operations. The South metro line also still lacks signaling, and despite its commecial operations (since October 2014), it still doesn't open on Sundays and holidays.

Rio de Janeiro urban rail is also another one which hás been suffering with serious problems.


----------



## mdiasp95

DiogoBaptista said:


> Why are there so many accidents in Brazilian transport, the strangest, including new infrastructure too?
> 
> Porque existem tantos acidentes nos transportes brasileiros, o mais estranho, incluindo também em novas infraestruturas?


Não são tantos acidentes assim, lembrando que o Brasil é grande e possui vários sistemas de transporte ferroviário e Rodoviário (BRT), nesse caso de Fortaleza é resultado de inauguraram a linha incompleta (sem sinalização) para as eleições, o resultado é esse aí que vimos, no Rio de Janeiro houve o acidente ferroviário mais grave dos últimos anos com 1 morte, lá temos linhas com sinalização dos anos 30, sinalização obsoleta somada a falta de manutenção da concessionária aconteceu o acidente.

Outros acidentes que houve nesse ano foi falha no freio de um VLT (da mesma companhia que houve a colisão dos VLT ontem), colisões em passagens de nível (Irresponsabilidade dos motoristas que ignoran a sinalização), atropelamentos (há um sério problema no Brasil com relação a invasão de linhas férreas, principalmente em linhas mais antigas), e uma colisão no monotrilho de São Paulo (esse o mais estranho, sem feridos já que foi numa área não comercial da linha na época).

Antigamente (anos 90) havia muito mais acidentes e mortes nos trilhos brasileiros, a ponto de terem apelidado os trens em algumas regiões de "trens da morte", mas hoje a realidade é diferente, casos como o de Fortaleza são excessões e não regra.


----------



## A-B

*Fortaleza Urban Rail* - Parangaba-Mucuripe line goes back to operations today after the accident on the last Saturday.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

How is it possible to open a railway infrastructure without any signaling? Unbelievable!

What a shame Brazil!


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 monorail - tender to build rolling stock may be awarded to Brazilian consortium made of T-Trans and Bom Sinal, two local rail vehicle manufacturers.


----------



## A-B

*Rio de Janeiro municipal buses* - Tao buses collided on Aterro do Flamengo, 20 people injured and 1 dead.



acpinto said:


> *Acidente entre dois ônibus deixa um morto e 20 feridos no Aterro*
> Colisão entre as linhas 415 (Usina X Leblon) e 483 (Penha X General Osório) aconteceu na pista sentido Copacabana, por volta das 21h30
> Por O Dia
> 
> Publicado às 15h58 de 02/11/2019 - Atualizado às 15h58 de 02/11/2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acidente no Aterro - Reprodução internet
> Rio - Um acidente envolvendo dois ônibus, na noite desta sexta-feira, deixou um passageiro morto e outros 20 feridos no Aterro do Flamengo, na Zona Sul do Rio. Ricardo Pimentel, 61 anos, não resistiu aos ferimentos e morreu no local.
> A colisão entre as linhas 415 (Usina X Leblon) e 483 (Penha X General Osório) aconteceu na pista sentido Copacabana, por volta das 21h30. De acordo com os Bombeiros, entre os feridos, dois não quiserem ser removidos pelas equipes para atendimento médico e foram liberados.
> Sete vítimas foram encaminhadas para o hospital Miguel Couto, na Gávea, na Zona Sul; outras sete para o Souza Aguiar, no Centro; e quatro para o Getúlio Vargas, na Penha, na Zona Norte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acidente no Aterro - Reprodução TV / GloboNews
> A Polícia Civil realizou a perícia no local. Até o momento, não há informações sobre as circunstâncias do acidente.
> Em nota, a Viação VG, responsável pela linha 483, lamentou o acidente e informou que está à disposição para qualquer esclarecimento necessário junto às autoridades policiais.
> A Transportes Alpha, responsável pela linha 415, também lamentou o acidente e disse que está acompanhando de perto o atendimento aos outras passageiros que estavam no coletivo para prestar toda assistência necessária.
> "Vale ressaltar que logo assim que tomou conhecimento do caso, a empresa reuniu as informações necessárias e entregou às autoridades para que as evidências possam ajudar na investigação conduzida pela Polícia", informou o consórcio, em nota.
> 
> https://odia.ig.com.br/rio-de-janei...us-deixa-um-morto-e-20-feridos-no-aterro.html


----------



## A-B

*Belém Bus Rapid Transit* - Maracacuera terminal enters in operation.

Also services now work from Mondays to Saturday, from 6 am to 11:30 pm. Two new troncal lines were created: Maracuera x Presidente Vargas and Tapanã x Ver-o-Peso.










Sources:
https://diariodotransporte.com.br/2...em-pa-e-ampliado-a-partir-desta-quinta-feira/
http://agenciabelem.com.br/Pauta/38285/sistema-brt-ganha-ampliacao-a-partir-de-segunda-feira-dia-4

Video: https://globoplay.globo.com/v/8060367/


----------



## A-B

Buses in Vargem Grande Paulista, a municipality located in the metropolitan region of São Paulo, has now zero tariff. 13 buses will offer the service in 7 lines, attending 24,000 passengers per day.










http://www.vargemgrandepta.sp.gov.br/site/?p=34040


----------



## xrtn2

^^^ hno:hno:hno:


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia Metro* - forumer pics and videos



Nighto said:


> Taking the opportunity to share some photos I made. I stayed at a family member's house in Taguatinga, accessing the subway from Centro Metropolitano station.
> 
> The low quality of the sidewalks (in some cases not even existing) on the way to the station is noteworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the 3x subway at this station. In one of them, the box office was closed and I entered for free. On the day of the specific shoot there was a box office running but the tickets were well scratched as shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdated maps, citing closed stations that are already operational, such as 102 Sul [South].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see that the EPIA station has been renamed Shopping [Mall].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Station. The large space between the rail and the "floor" of the railroad caught my attention, I imagine that in the event of a fall, you can even lie there and wait for the train to pass (!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.
> 
> []s





Nighto said:


> Finally, some smaller videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []s


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Abandoned Line 6 construction to be resumed by Spanish company - Line 6 started construction 5 years ago but consortium abandoned the project due to lack of funds (due to invevolvement in corruption schemes, mostly Odebrecht). Now the new consortium promises to resume works in 2020 and "deliver within 4 years" (2024).



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Empresa espanhola assume Linha 6-Laranja do Metrô e deve entregar obra em 4 anos*
> 
> _Priscila Mengue, O Estado de S.Paulo
> 11 de novembro de 2019 | 16h56_
> 
> _Prazo estimado pelo Estado valeria a partir da oficialização do acordo firmado entre a Acciona e o antigo consórcio responsável pela obra_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*O poço Tietê da Linha 6-Laranja: sem previsão de retomada da obra, dois tatuzões estão desmontados sob os toldos da imagem acima (Divulgação)*_
> 
> 
> 
> SÃO PAULO - Paradas desde setembro de 2016, as obras da Linha 6-Laranja do Metrô de São Paulo poderão ser iniciadas em breve. A estimativa do gestão João Doria (PSDB) é de que todas as 15 estações e o restante da estrutura sejam entregues em até quatro anos após a oficialização da nova empresa responsável. Em 2008, o Estado chegou a noticiar que a linha começaria a operar de forma parcial em 2012 e integralmente três anos depois.
> 
> 
> O contrato da implantação, manutenção e operação da linha foi comprado pela empresa espanhola Acciona do consórcio Move São Paulo, formado pela Odebrecht TransPort, a Queiroz Galvão e a UTC Engenharia, que havia vencido leilão público. Até hoje, o site do consórcio traz o prazo de entrega: 2020.
> 
> A linha abrange as seguintes estações: São Joaquim, Bela Vista, 14 Bis, Higienópolis-Mackenzie, Angélica-Pacaembu, PUC-Cardoso de Almeida, Perdizes, Sesc Pompeia, Água Branca, Santa Marina, Freguesia do Ó, João Paulo I, Itaberaba, Vila Cardoso e Brasilândia.
> 
> Embora o contrato tenha sido assinado em 2013, as obras de escavação foram iniciadas apenas em abril de 2015 e paradas no ano seguinte. Desde então, o consórcio faz atividades de segurança, limpeza e afins dos espaços.
> 
> A obra inclui 15,3 quilômetros de linha, que abarca 15 estações, totalmente subterrâneas. O custo anunciado em 2013 era de R$ 8,9 bilhões, divididos entre Estado e concessionária. O governo ainda teve custo de R$ 1,7 bilhão, principalmente para desapropriações.
> 
> Segundo estimativas de 2013, a linha deve atender 633 mil pessoas diariamente, com trajeto completo de 23 minutos, ligando as regiões central e norte. Ela teria integração com duas linhas de Metrô (Linhas 1-Azul e 4-Amarela) e outras duas da CPTM (Linhas 7-Rubi e 8-Diamante), ganhando o apelido de “linha das universidades”, por passar pelo entorno de instituições como PUC-SP, UNIP, FAAP, Mackenzie e FMU.
> 
> A primeira estação que começou a ser construída foi da Freguesia do Ó, em 2015, com previsão de entrega prevista no ano seguinte. O contrato de concessão era de 25 anos, com seis para implantação e outros 19 para operação e manutenção.
> 
> Em 2013, o então secretário de Transportes, Jurandir Fernandes, disse que estimativa era de entrega para 2018, porque havia uma “cláusula no contrato que prevê remuneração maior ao consórcio em caso de antecipação da entrega”.
> 
> Em 2008, o então governador José Serra (PSDB) disse que as obras começariam em 2010 - ano em que o Estado adiou o prazo em três anos. O início do trabalho só ocorreu em 2015.
> 
> Secretário de Transportes Metropolitanos, Alexandre Baldy evitou dar cronograma, mas disse que a avaliação do governo estadual aponta para quatro anos de obras. Segundo ele, o governo foi oficiado sobre a venda da parte da Move na sexta-feira, 8. "O Estado estará participando (do processo) agora, que o consórcio formalizou."
> 
> Nesta etapa, os documentos serão analisados pelo Estado, que deverá dar anuência ou não à proposta. O secretário disse também que tomará "atitudes que irão precaver problemas". A reportagem procurou a empresa espanhola, que não se manifestou até o fechamento desta edição.
> 
> 
> 
> _*PPP tinha modelo pioneiro*_
> A Linha 6-Laranja foi anunciada como a primeira Parceria Público Privada (PPP) de mobilidade urbana da América Latina, sendo também pioneira pelo modelo greenfield - isto é, que abarca todas as etapas do empreendimento, da obra até a operação.
> 
> "É uma obra que precisa de muito capital por muito tempo", aponta Paulo Dutra, professor de Economia da Faap e da Mackenzie. Ele aponta que o alto custo, a insegurança jurídica e o "risco Brasil" dificultam o interesse de empresas de países como China e Estados Unidos em projetos desse tipo.
> 
> O professor comenta, ainda, que uma nova empresa assumir o contrato de outro consórcio não é comum no meio, pois esse tipo de obra envolve empresas grandes e com "know how" na área. Por outro lado, é uma situação prevista em contrato. "Ao mesmo é normal, porque a empresa pode ter um problema de liquidez e ter de sair, de não conseguir cumprir com suas obrigações. E isso é previsto até para que o Estado não fique totalmente dependentende de quem venceu a licitação, o leilão."
> 
> O caso da desistência do consórcio Move São Paulo, em específico, esteve mais relacionado com o envolvimento das integrantes com a operação Lava Jato, o que teria dificultado obterem crédito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://sao-paulo.estadao.com.br/no...ro-e-deve-entregar-obra-em-4-anos,70003085308


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia Metro* - forumer video


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Video about Line 6 construction to be resumed in 2020, footage of the inside of Freguesia do Ó station



winiciusnet said:


> O video (de hoje) mais completo sobre a situação das obras:


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Transportation (GENERAL)* - Uber app to include São Paulo public transportation information on its application



Hello_World said:


> *Governo de SP e Uber anunciam integração do transporte público ao aplicativo*
> 
> *Novo recurso vai exibir no app informações em tempo real de linhas de ônibus, trens e metrô da Grande São Paulo*


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 17 Monorail - Morumbi station construction update



Vinciius Garcia said:


> Fotos do começo da Semana, Estacao Morumbi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acesso sendo construído nos jardins do WT Morumbi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outro angulo do acesso, com WT Morumbi ao fundo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passarela sendo montada no canteiro central:




Congonhas station update - underground passenger access to airport:



pereira951 said:


> Reta final da estrutura do acesso ao aeroporto de Congonhas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filipe de Lima Rocha


----------



## A-B

*Belém Bus Rapid Transit* - 4 new stations were opened (Império Amazônico, Tuna Luso, Bosque and Humaitá)



> A Prefeitura de Belém iniciou uma nova fase de integração no Terminal Maracacuera com as linhas de ônibus que atendem o distrito de Outeiro. Além da linha Águas Negras – São Brás, que foi transformada em linha alimentadora logo no primeiro dia de funcionamento do terminal, as linhas Outeiro/Itaiteua – São Brás e Fama/Fidélis – São Brás começaram a integração logo na primeira semana de funcionamento do terminal e, a partir desta segunda-feira, 18, será a vez da linha Outeiro/Brasília – São Brás integrar o Sistema BRT Bus Rapid Transit (BRT Belém).
> 
> O titular da Superintendência Executiva de Mobilidade Urbana de Belém (SeMOB), Gilberto Barbosa, esclareceu que as linhas de ônibus estão sendo inseridas gradualmente ao Sistema BRT. “Desde o início, a implantação do Sistema BRT e a integração com as linhas de ônibus municipais vêm ocorrendo aos poucos para que a população possa, primeiramente, entender e se acostumar com este novo modelo de circulação proposto pela Prefeitura de Belém e só então ampliamos a oferta de ônibus”, explicou o superintendente.
> 
> Barbosa informou, ainda, que a programação inicial previa que até o final do mês de novembro todas as linhas de ônibus que possuem rota em Outeiro deveriam se transformar em linhas alimentadoras, ou seja, saindo do ponto de origem até o Terminal Maracacuera e de lá retornando, não mais seguindo até São Brás ou ao centro de Belém.
> 
> “O usuário que estiver em uma dessas linhas alimentadoras fará a integração no Terminal Maracacuera, podendo embarcar nos ônibus do BRT ou nas linhas troncais. O mesmo vale para o sentido inverso, com o usuário fazendo o transbordo de uma linha troncal ou da linha BRT para as linhas alimentadoras que seguirão até os bairros”, explicou.
> 
> Funcionamento - A partir da integração da linha Outeiro/Brasília – São Brás, o Sistema BRT passa a contar com terminais e estações funcionando em horário diferenciado: a partir das 5h até as 23h30 de segunda-feira a sábado para atender as linhas troncais. Já os ônibus articulados do BRT continuam operando de 6h até as 20h. O Terminal Mangueirão também inicia o funcionamento a partir das 6h, pois nesta etapa as linhas troncais não acessarão o Terminal Mangueirão, garantindo mais velocidade a quem fez o embarque nos terminais Maracacuera e Tapanã. Com isso, além dos nove ônibus do BRT, 20 veículos padron da linha troncal entram em operação para atender a população.
> 
> Estações - Outra novidade é que a partir desta segunda as estações Império Amazônico, Tuna Luso, Bosque e Humaitá serão ativadas, possibilitando aos usuários mais opções de embarque e desembarque. Dessa forma todas as estações ao longo das avenidas Augusto Montenegro e Almirante Barroso estarão disponíveis ao público.


Source: http://agenciabelem.com.br/Noticia/...feum3_Mm6_0Z_tB_6BbVyw9aU2QL7hkAewsIdjuQ_Ya0g


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Buses *- City's first 15 battery electric buses to enter operations soon


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - videos


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Metro* - State is allowed to resume construction of Gavea station extension, line 4. That Branch of Line 4 was partly constructed when the main line was built but was left unfinished. Then the crisis came and resumption of works was postponed.



acpinto said:


> *Justiça permite que o estado volte a investir na conclusão da estação de metrô da Gávea*
> Decisão foi baseada no fato de haver risco para quem mora e trabalha no entorno da obra
> Aline Macedo
> 30/11/2019 - 19:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As obras da estação da Gávea: buraco está cheio de água desde 2018 Foto: Brenno Carvalho/5-9-2019 / Agência O Globo
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> RIO - Depois de quase cinco anos de paralisação, as obras para concluir a estação do metrô da Gávea , que integra a Linha 4, podem ser retomadas pelo estado. Na sexta-feira, uma decisão da 16ª Vara de Fazenda Pública revogou a liminar que impedia o governo de investir recursos próprios na construção. A proibição era um pedido do Ministério Público do Rio , que calcula um superfaturamento de mais R$ 3 bilhões no projeto: alegando a defesa do patrimônio público, o órgão quer que todos os custos adicionais para a conclusão da estrutura sejam arcados exclusivamente pela concessionária que iniciou a obra.
> 
> A nova decisão judicial levou em consideração um relatório da PUC-Rio que apontou risco iminente à segurança não apenas dos trabalhadores, como também dos moradores do entorno da estação, que deveria ter ficado pronta para a Olimpíada de 2016. Segundo o laudo, a água ácida do poço que, desde 2018, mantém a estabilidade do buraco já escavado, ataca tanto o aço como o concreto da estrutura. Para piorar, a vida útil dos tirantes provisórios instalados na estação em 2015 é de dois anos.
> 
> Leia: Relembre as idas e vindas da obra do metrô da Gávea
> 
> O juiz Marcelo Martins Evaristo da Silva ressaltou, sem seu despacho, que a paralisação dos trabalhos está resguardando o erário “em detrimento da segurança, da proteção da vida e dos bens de um número indeterminado de pessoas que residem e circulam pela região das escavações”. O documento, no entanto, não faz referência à decisão de manter a concessionária Rio-Barra S.A, que fez a obra, à frente do projeto ou à convocação de uma licitação para escolher outra empresa.
> 
> Procurada, a Secretaria estadual de Transportes informou que não comentaria a decisão porque ainda não foi notificada. Em setembro, o governador Wilson Witzel anunciou que aterraria o buraco da estação . Ele argumentou que seriam necessários cerca de R$ 20 milhões para fazer o serviço e acabar com possíveis problemas nas imediações. No entanto, a medida teve uma grande repercussão, e o governo voltou atrás. Na época, informou que a conclusão das obras custaria R$ 1 bilhão. Parte dos recursos — R$ 350 milhões — viria da Operação Lava-Jato, que tem recuperado dinheiro desviado de projetos públicos pela corrupção . O restante sairia dos repasses do pré-sal.
> 
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> — O uso do dinheiro da Lava-Jato é uma forma de garantir que os valores desviados pela corrupção voltem a própria população, atendendo a uma demanda importante — disse o deputado estadual Carlo Caiado (DEM), presidente da frente parlamentar em defesa da Linha 4.
> 
> Para Renê Hasenclever, presidente da Associação de Moradores da Gávea, a entrega da estação é uma vitória de toda a cidade:
> 
> — O Rio tem a cultura do automóvel, mas precisamos avançar em um meio de transporte que melhora o trânsito e não polui.
> 
> https://oglobo.globo.com/rio/justic...nclusao-da-estacao-de-metro-da-gavea-24111282


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 Monorail - four new stations to open in a few days



Diego FTP said:


> Estação Sapopemba
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5an07NJXxV/
> 
> Estação Fazenda da Juta
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5ao_gWJv9L/
> 
> Estação São Mateus
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5arSEapuN7/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5aeKvDHn7a/
> 
> Trem do monotrilho circulando entre as estações Fazenda da Juta e Sapopemba
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5avEJFpNj6/


----------



## A-B

mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - State is allowed to resume construction of Gavea station extension, line 4. That Branch of Line 4 was partly constructed when the main line was built but was left unfinished. Then the crisis came and resumption of works was postponed.


Bullshit. This doesn’t guarantee the construction of the station. The problems with the funding also remain.

This is just a part of a long and complex judicial fight.


----------



## A-B

*Rio de Janeiro Buses* - Colision between 3 buses results in 26 people injured.



acpinto said:


> *Acidente envolvendo três ônibus na Avenida Brasil deixa 26 feridos, um em estado grave*
> Incidente aconteceu na pista central da via expressa, na altura de Barros Filho
> Por O Dia
> 
> Publicado às 12h16 de 02/12/2019 - Atualizado às 14h12 de 02/12/2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acidente aconteceu na altura de Barros Filho - Reprodução / Internet
> Rio - Um acidente envolvendo três ônibus, na manhã desta segunda-feira, deixou 26 passageiros feridos, um deles em estado grave. O caso aconteceu por volta das 10h na pista central da Avenida Brasil, na altura de Barros Filho, na Zona Norte do Rio.
> O passageiro em estado grave foi socorrido no Hospital Municipal Albert Schweitzer, em Realengo. A identificação dele não foi divulgada.
> 
> De acordo com o Corpo de Bombeiros, dos outros atendidos, dois merecem atenção e 24 ficaram levemente feridos. O socorro de todos eles foi feito por agentes do quartel de Guadalupe.
> 
> Por causa do acidente, a pista central da via expressa na região foi totalmente fechada ao tráfego. Isso fez com que se formasse um longo engarrafamento, que chegou a Padre Miguel, a cerca de 10 km de distância.


----------



## A-B

*Brasilia Buses System* - New buses from Urbi.



A-B said:


> New buses from Urbi, made by Mercedes-Benz with bodywork from Caio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br/2019/11/20/mais-cinco-regioes-administrativas-ganham-onibus-novos/
> 
> More photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/agenciabrasilia/49096232647/in/album-72157711863047496/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - CMSP network to reach 100km with new Line 15 Monorail stations. Along with the CPTM network, Sao Paulo's heavy rail network reaches 370km



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Após 45 anos, Metrô de São Paulo chegará à marca simbólica de 100 km de extensão*
> 
> _28 de novembro de 2019
> Ricardo Meier_
> 
> _Com abertura de 3 novas estações da Linha 15-Prata em dezembro, sistema metroviário paulistano terá então 101,4 km, o segundo maior da América do Sul nesse quesito_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Inaugurado em 1974, Metrô de São Paulo é em teoria o 3º mais extenso da América Latina, mas é a maior rede contando com a CPTM*_
> 
> 
> 
> Inaugurado em setembro de 1974, o Metrô de São Paulo foi pioneiro no Brasil, mas chegou bem mais tarde do que deveria. Na época, várias cidades do mundo, incluindo a capital argetina Buenos Aires, já operavam linhas do gênero há décadas enquanto em nosso país se estimulava o emprego do transporte individual. Desde então, a expansão das linhas de metrô têm sido lenta, com alguns picos e também vários anos sem crescer um metro sequer.
> 
> No entanto, até o final de dezembro, o sistema paulistano deverá atingir a marca simbólica de 100 km, na verdade, um pouco mais que isso. Tudo graças a inauguração das três estações de monotrilho da Linha 15-Prata, que quase ocorreram nesta semana, segundo apurou o site. Mas, por conta de imprevistos não relacionados a aspectos técnicos, a abertura foi mantida para dezembro.
> 
> Serão 4 km extras acrescentados aos atuais 97,4 km (a medida é aproximada já que o próprio governo divulga dados diferentes, dependendo da época). Ou seja, 101,4 km em 45 anos de existência, uma média de 2,2 km por ano de avanço. Culpa em grande parte pela descontinuidade da política de expansão metroviária nessas quase cinco décadas. Houve governos que simplesmente abandonaram o investimento em trilhos, o que originou grandes lacunas nesse período, sobretudo entre 1992 e 1998. Por outro lado, nada menos que 24% da extensão foi aberta nos últimos dois anos, desde que a Linha 5-Lilás passou a contar com as estações Alto da Boa Vista, Borba Gato e Brooklin.
> 
> Mesmo com atrasos, suspeitas de corrupção, imprevistos e aumento dos custos, é fato que as várias frentes de trabalho proporcionaram um crescimento “chinês” ao metrô paulistano nesse período. Poderia ser melhor que isso, é claro. A Linha 17-Ouro, outro monotrilho, irá completar em abril do ano que vem nada menos que 8 anos de obras, um absurdo a céu aberto já que se pregava que esse tipo de modal teria construção veloz. Outra linha poderia já ter um trecho inicial pronto, a Linha 6-Laranja, cuja previsão original era de estreia em 2020 e tudo fazia crer que a iniciativa privada, por meio de uma PPP plena, conseguisse construí-la em tempo recorde. Mas o que se viu foi mais do mesmo: burocracia, custos crescentes e judicialização, além, é claro de problemas com corrupção.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Se não houvesse tantos períodos sem investimentos, Metrô poderia ser bem maior do que hoje*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Bonito apenas na estatística*_
> 
> É bastante provável que o governo vá fazer algum alarde com a chegada à marca dos 100 km de extensão. Para a grande imprensa, trata-se de um prato cheio para as repetidas críticas sobre o tamanho minúsculo da rede se comparada aos metrôs de Santiago do Chile e da Cidade do México. Mas na prática é apenas um dado simbólico, como dissemos. Se São Paulo dependesse apenas desses 100 km a situação do transporte público na maior metrópole do Hemisfério Sul seria caótica.
> 
> 
> Sem os mais de 270 km de linhas da CPTM, seria impossível dar conta de tanta gente. A companhia de trens metropolitanos, sozinha, transporta mais de 3 milhões de pessoas em dias úteis, mais do que o tão festejado metrô de Santiago do Chile em suas sete linhas. É ao enxergar esse sistema integrado que se tem ideia do tamanho da rede sobre trilhos em São Paulo, com quase 380 km de extensão, dos quais 90% estão dentro da região metropolitana.
> 
> Em outras palavras, São Paulo já conta com bem mais de 100 km de linhas com características de metrô há bastante tempo como é o caso da Linha 9-Esmeralda, que vai do extremo sul da capital até Osasco. Com mais de 600 mil passageiros transportados diariamente, o ramal de superfície possui atende (ou supera quase) todos os quesitos para ser considerado como uma linha de metrô. Mundo afora, muitos sistemas são chamados de “metrô” oferecendo uma qualidade bastante inferior, diga-se de passagem, incluindo o metrô mexicano.
> 
> Infelizmente, no entanto, o crescimento da extensão sobre trilhos em São Paulo deve passar por uma entressafra nos próximos anos. Em 2020, por exemplo, há apenas a estação Vila Sônia da Linha 4 e a estação Mendes-Vila Natal a serem entregues e em 2021 outras duas, Varginha (Linha 9) e Jardim Colonial (Linha 15).
> 
> Embora há quem afirme que a Linha 17 finalmente será inaugurada em 2021, é pouco provável que consigam entregar tudo a tempo se nem mesmo a licitação dos trens foi resolvida. Obras como a Linha 2-Verde até Penha e a retomada da Linha 6-Laranja envolvem processos mais complexos e que só entrarão na reta final possivelmente por volta de 2025, talvez 2024 numa hipótese otimista. Que dirá então as linhas 19-Celeste e 20-Rosa, que ainda estão em meio a estudos.
> 
> Espera-se pelo menos que a marca dos 200 km (simbólica ou não) não leve quase meio século para ser atingida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.metrocptm.com.br/apos-4...gara-a-marca-simbolica-de-100-km-de-extensao/


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo-Campinas Intercity Train*



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *TCU dá último aval para que Trem Intercidades possa sair do papel*
> 
> _2 de dezembro de 2019
> Ricardo Meier_
> 
> _Tribunal permitiu que governo federal possa antecipar renovação da concessão ferroviária da Rumo, que hoje utiliza o trecho entre Jundiaí e Americana, parte do trajeto do TIC_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Foto Renato Lobo *_
> 
> 
> 
> Uma decisão importante para viabilizar o Trem Intercidades foi tomada pelo Tribunal de Contas da União em sessão plenária realizada na quarta-feira passada (27). O TCU aprovou a renovação antecipada da concessão ferroviária da Malha Paulista da Rumo, concessionária de carga que possui o direito de exploar o eixo entre Jundiaí e Americana. Trata-se de parte importante do trajeto do trem regional em projeto pelo governo do estado.
> 
> 
> 
> Na prática, isso significa que a Rumo deverá aceitar compartilhar as vias desse trecho com o trem de passageiros que será objeto de licitação em 2020. Basta apenas que o Ministro da Infraestrutura, Tarcísio de Freitas, cumpra a promessa de incluir esse compromisso na renovação da concessão, como adiantou em abril. O contrato, que venceria em 2028, será prorrogado por mais 30 anos com a inclusão de novos investimentos da ordem de R$ 5,8 bilhões.
> 
> A Rumo já havia concordado em compartilhar o trecho entre Jundiaí e Campinas que hoje tem baixo volume de cargas e duas vias existentes, uma ativa e outra em estado precário. A ideia aqui é que uma terceira via seja criada de forma a separar o tráfego de trens de carga e as duas restantes compartilhem os serviços expresso e compartilhado em estudo.
> 
> Já o trecho Americana-Campinas deverá ficar para uma segunda fase por exigir a desapropriação de terrenos para permitir a expansão das vias. Nessa região, o movimento de cargas é bem maior e não permite o compartilhamento com trens de passageiros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*O trajeto do Trem Intercidades passará por vias concedidas para transporte de cargas*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Obras em 2021*_
> 
> Com a definição do TCU, não restam mais impecilhos legais para a implantação do Trem Intercidades. Enquanto o governo federal providenciará a assinatura do contrato de prorrogação que incluirá o compartilhamento de vias, o governo do estado segue com o cronograma da licitação do TIC. Neste mês está previsto a conclusão da modelagem do projeto que definirá as condições da concessão.
> 
> Até março, a gestão Doria fará as audiências e consultas públicas para então publicar o edital em junho. A previsão é que o leilão ocorra durante o segundo semestre para que a assinatura do contrato de concessão ocorra no início de 2021, e as obras sejam lançadas nos meses seguintes.
> 
> O vencedor da concessão também ficará responsável por operar a Linha 7-Rubi, uma das mais movimentadas da CPTM. A expectativa é que a viagem entre São Paulo e Campinas leve cerca de uma hora enquanto a ligação expressa entre Jundiaí e a capital paulista demore apenas 30 minutos contra cerca de uma hora e meia (ou mais) atualmente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.metrocptm.com.br/tcu-da-ultimo-aval-para-que-trem-intercidades-possa-sair-do-papel/


----------



## A-B

*São Paulo Metro* - Government of São Paulo signs the order service to extend the line 2-Green with 8 new stations.



A-B said:


> *Line 2-Green* - Government of São Paulo signs the service order to build the expansion of the line from Vila Prudente to Penha, with 8 new stations through a lenght of 8.3 km on the East zone of the São Paulo city: Orfanato, Água Rasa, Anália Franco, Vila Formosa, Guilherme Giorgi, Nova Manchester, Aricanduva and Penha (combining with line 3-Red). This extension is estimated to attend an extra of 300,000 passengers per day, making the entire line attending around 1.1 million passengers per day. The construction of this extension will be done by a consortium leaded by PowerChina and is estimated to be finished in 2026.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press release from Metrô de São Paulo, operator of the line. In the same press release, the company also talks about a possible expansion of the line to Guarulhos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17/01/2020 - GOVERNO DE SÃO PAULO AUTORIZA INÍCIO DAS OBRAS DE AMPLIAÇÃO DA LINHA 2-VERDE ATÉ PENHA*
> Com mais 8,3 km de extensão e 8 novas estações, linha vai cruzar a zona leste, beneficiando mais de 300 mil pessoas por dia
> 
> O Governo de São Paulo emite nesta sexta-feira (17) a Ordem de Serviço para o início imediato das obras de ampliação da Linha 2-Verde do Metrô até Penha. Esta etapa deve ser concluída em 2026, conectando o ramal à Linha 3-Vermelha. Os trabalhos vão envolver a construção de mais 8,3 km e oito novas estações.
> 
> Esse projeto foi retomado pelo Governo com a reativação dos contratos para a elaboração dos projetos executivos em 2019 e o posterior início das obras. Os trabalhos começarão com a montagem dos canteiros de obras e preparação para as escavações e construção dos túneis e poços de ventilação, além das novas estações: Orfanato, Água Rasa, Anália Franco, Vila Formosa, Guilherme Giorgi, Nova Manchester, Aricanduva e Penha.
> 
> Serão investidos R$ 6 bilhões em recursos exclusivos do Estado para a elaboração dos projetos, desapropriações e execução das obras civis deste trecho. Também está incluso neste valor a aquisição de 22 novos trens para a Linha 2, portas de plataforma, sistemas de alimentação elétrica, sinalização e controle, que serão licitados pelo Metrô.
> 
> Com o novo trecho, será possível transportar diariamente cerca de 300 mil pessoas a mais na Linha 2-Verde, promovendo a conexão direta com as linhas 3-Vermelha, 11-Coral (CPTM) e 15-Prata, além de facilitar o trajeto de quem vem da zona leste com destino às regiões da Paulista, sul e sudoeste da capital. Também é estimada a melhora na distribuição dos passageiros pela rede de transporte sobre trilhos, em especial nas linhas 3-Vermelha e 1-Azul.
> 
> Quando concluída a extensão até Penha, a Linha 2-Verde terá 23 km de extensão, com 22 estações desde a Vila Madalena. Passará a ser a linha de metrô mais extensa de São Paulo, conectando-se diretamente com as linhas 1-Azul (Paraíso e Ana Rosa) 3-Vermelha (Penha), 4-Amarela (Paulista), 5-Lilás (Chácara Klabin), 15-Prata (Vila Prudente) e 11-Coral (em Penha), transportando mais de 1,1 milhão de pessoas por dia.
> 
> Futuramente a Linha 2 será ampliada até Guarulhos. O Metrô está avançando com as desapropriações que vão permitir a elaboração dos projetos executivos e as obras. Esse projeto contempla mais 5,9 km e 5 estações no trecho Penha-Dutra com as estações Penha de França, Tiquatira (conexão com as linhas 12-Safira e 13-Jade), Paulo Freire, Ponte Grande (primeira em Guarulhos) e Dutra, próxima ao Shopping Internacional de Guarulhos e um pátio de manutenção e estacionamento de trens.
Click to expand...


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail *- good video


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (VLT da Baixada Santista - SIM) * - Construction of Line 2 approved. Line 2 will be 8 km long in the form of a single track loop with 14 stations, to be completed by late 2022.



cintra2 said:


> O governo do Estado homologou, nesta quarta-feira (15), a construtora Queiroz Galvão S.A. como vencedora da licitação de obras da segunda fase do Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos (VLT) da Baixada Santista. A implantação do ramal está prevista para ter início ainda nesse semestre, com conclusão em 30 meses após assinatura do contrato (ainda sem prazo). O novo trecho deve transportar uma média diária de 35 mil passageiros por dia.
> 
> Nesta fase, o modal ligará a estação Conselheiro Nébias ao Valongo, em Santos. Com extensão de oito quilômetros, o trecho terá 14 estações e exigirá a desapropriações de 31 imóveis localizados no trajeto. Para realizar a obra, a empresa apresentou proposta de R$ 217,7 milhões. Trata-se de uma diferença de - 27,42% do estimando pelo órgão paulista, que era de aproximadamente R$ 300 milhões.
> 
> Contudo, o Consórcio Conselheiro Nébias/Valongo, formado pelas empresas Construtora Norberto Odebrecht S.A., OEC S.A. e Odebrecht Engenharia e Construção Internacional S.A, entrou com recurso contra a classificação que a colocou em terceiro lugar. A decisão ratificando o resultado divulgado em agosto passado foi confirmado na edição desta quarta-feira, no Diário Oficial do Estado.
> 
> 
> A Queiróz Galvão foi responsável pelas obras físicas dos 11,5 quilômetros da primeira fase do VLT (ligando o Terminal Barreiros, em São Vicente, à Estação Porto, em Santos). Segundo a EMTU, a assinatura do contrato e autorização de inícios das obras avançam após esgotados o período de análises legais.
> 
> A segunda fase de ampliação do VLT é vista como estratégica pela prefeitura de Santos a fim de revitalizar a região central da Cidade. Também para aumentar o volume de passageiros transportados. Atualmente, são mais de 30 mil usuários que utilizam o modal nos dias úteis entre São Vicente e Santos.


https://www.atribuna.com.br/cidades...ve-atender-35-mil-passageiros-por-dia-1.83908


----------



## A-B

^^ Nothing is concrete until the service order being signed.

The extension of line 2-Green of São Paulo Metro has been contracted in 2014. However due to finacial issues, the service order was never signed until last week. This is an excellent example of how getting false expectations.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 4 Vila Sônia metro station bus terminal update. Vila Sonia station (Line 4) is slated for completion by late 2020/early 2021, and will be the last Line 4 station from the original plans. 



xandaumgv said:


> Em finalização a cobertura da passarela de vila Sônia sob a Eliseu de Almeida.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo CPTM* - João Dias station (line 9) construction starts


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Updates


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - videos



Celso Jorge said:


>


----------



## A-B

*Curitiba RIT / BRT:* Vale do Pinhão station inaugurated.



A-B said:


> *Bus Rapid Transit* - Vale do Pinhão station inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press release from URBS.





A-B said:


> Just some more photos.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Renders of future line 2 Eastern Expansion stations. These are slated to open by 2026



xrtn2 said:


> *
> LINE 2 EXPANSION U/C
> *
> 
> *Penha de França STATION*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nova Manchester STATION:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guilherme Giorgi STATION:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Anália Franco STATION:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> * Orfanato STATION:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Água Rasa STATION:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Penha STATION:*


----------



## A-B

*Public transport (general)* - Survey from the Urban Transport Companies National Association shows data about migration from public transport to on-demand private transportation apps. 



A-B said:


> Interessante matéria publicada no site do Adamo.
> 
> *Mais de 60% dos usuários dos aplicativos vieram do transporte público e preço está entre os principais motivos da troca*
> Levantamento da associação nacional que reúne as empresas de ônibus realizou 1.410 questionários eletrônicos em dez capitais
> 
> Sem prioridade nos investimentos e no espaço urbano, o transporte público, seja por ônibus e trilhos, não têm a velocidade e a abrangência necessárias. Além disso, como há poucas fontes de financiamentos dos serviços, como ocorre em outros países, as tarifas estão cada vez mais altas.
> 
> Tudo isso leva a um desinteresse da população pelos meios de transportes de média, alta e altíssima capacidade, que procura outras formas de deslocamentos que, apesar de atenderem anseios individuais ou de pequenos grupos, coletivamente podem trazer em curto e médio prazos prejuízos como aumento de congestionamentos e poluição nas cidades.
> 
> Um levantamento da NTU – Associação Nacional das Empresas de Transportes Urbanos, que reúne mais de 500 companhias de ônibus urbanos e metropolitanos em todo o Brasil, mostra que os aplicativos estão atraindo mais as pessoas que usavam habitualmente somente o transporte público do que as pessoas que faziam uso frequente de carros próprios.
> 
> Assim, de acordo com os dados, em tese, os aplicativos não estariam sendo capazes de tirar carros e motos das ruas, mas estão reduzindo a principal fonte de financiamento do transporte coletivo no Brasil: o passageiro pagante.
> 
> O levantamento mostra que entre os passageiros que fazem uso diário e semanal dos aplicativos, mais de 60% andavam apenas de transporte público: 61% entre o que todos os dias pegam carros de aplicativo usavam apenas ônibus, metrô e trem. Entre os que usam toda a semana os aplicativos, o índice é de 65%. Já dos que usam aplicativos todo o mês, o total é um pouco menor: 55% vieram do transporte público
> 
> Menos de 20% dos usuários de aplicativos andavam apenas de transporte individual motorizado: 19% entre os diários, 16% entre os usuários semanais dos aplicativos e 19% entre os “mensais”.
> 
> “A maioria dos entrevistados (52%) utiliza o serviço apenas algumas vezes por semana (entre 2 e 4 viagens). Apenas 10% das viagens são realizadas diariamente, seja por motivo de trabalho, estudo, saúde ou lazer. O segundo grupo mais representativo é formado por clientes esporádicos, que utilizam o serviço para atividades pontuais ao longo do mês.” – diz a apresentação.
> 
> O trabalho é o principal motivo dos passageiros que utilizam o serviço todo dia. Os usuários esporádicos ou semanais utilizam o serviço, principalmente, para lazer.
> 
> Foram realizadas entrevistas eletrônicas por questionários em redes sociais. Foram avaliados 1.410 questionários no período de 16 de outubro a 22 de novembro de 2019. Desses, 1.321 são referentes a usuários do serviço de transporte por aplicativo. Os demais 89 participaram da pesquisa como não-cliente e sim,usuários de outros modos.
> 
> O levantamento focou dez capitais brasileiras:
> 
> Belo Horizonte-MG (72 respostas), Brasília-DF (250 respostas), Curitiba-PR (51 respostas), Fortaleza-CE (67 respostas), Goiânia-GO (40 respostas), Porto Alegre-RS (64 respostas), Recife-PE (56 respostas), Rio de Janeiro-RJ (209 respostas), Salvador-BA (85 respostas) e São Paulo-SP (369 respostas). Ainda houve 147 respostas em cidades próximas destas capitais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em todos os casos, tanto para usuários diários, semanais como mensais dos aplicativos que deixaram outros meios de transporte, os principais motivos da mudança são: rapidez, preço, conforto, e praticidade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A maior parte dos usuários de aplicativos gasta, em média, até R$ 20 por viagem, sendo R$ 12,00 entre os passageiros diários, R$ 15,00 entre os semanais, e R$ 20 entre os mensais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Já entre os que não utilizam o transporte por aplicativos, o custo médio por viagem é de R$ 8,60.
> 
> Segundo o levantamento, quando é analisado apenas o transporte individual (carros e motos), o custo médio é de R$ 8,50, enquanto o transporte público (ônibus, metrô, barca, etc.) permanece em R$ 8,40. Em ambos os casos, o preço é aproximadamente a 30% a menos que os clientes do transporte por aplicativo pagam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OS QUE REJEITAM APLICATIVOS:
> 
> O levantamento identificou que há um grupo de pessoas que não querem saber de usar aplicativos.
> 
> O principal motivo é o desinteresse, principalmente entre os que andam de carro próprio (24% deste grupo que rejeita os aplicativos). Já 20% proferem o transporte público e 16% têm dificuldades de acesso, em especial pela internet.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - State government selects Chinese company BYD to supply Line 17 Monorail rolling stock. 

Line 17 Monorail is severely behind schedule and should have been completed by the 2014-2016 timeframe. Contractors ent bankrupt and abandoned the project, a new tender was carried out to select new contractors. Construction of the line is under way, should be completed by 2021, but rolling stock is not likely to be operational before 2022. So I bet on a mid-late 2022 date for the line to become operational.




RMeier said:


> *Metrô desclassifica consórcio Signalling e seleciona chinesa BYD para o monotrilho da Linha 17*
> 
> Após longa análise, companhia considerou que proposta de grupo brasileiro em sociedade com empresa austríaca não atendia os requisitos técnicos e financeiros da licitação
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foram quatro meses de expectativa até que o Metrô publicasse neste sábado, 1º de fevereiro, o resultado final da análise das propostas para a licitação de sistemas da Linha 17-Ouro, que inclui a fabricação de 14 trens de monotrilho. Apesar da proposta de menor valor, o consórcio Signalling foi desclassificado por não atender aos requisitos técnicos e financeiros do edital. Com isso, a gigante chinesa BYD foi selecionada para tocar o projeto, de valor de quase R$ 1 bilhão.
> 
> Segundo a análise financeira, o Signalling não possui patrimônio líquido de 10% do valor da proposta de R$ 982 milhões. Para isso deveria ter comprovado um valor de R$ 98 milhões, mas segundo o Metrô, as três empresas possuem apenas R$ 53 milhões. Na parte técnica, não foi comprovada experiência da Molinari no fornecimento de um sistema de sinalização que proporcione a operação sem a presença de um operador nos trens, o chamado UTO. A empresa suíça diz ter participado da implantação de um sistema assim na Malásia, mas nem o operador e nem a Thales, fornecedora do sistema, confirmaram isso.
> 
> https://www.metrocptm.com.br/metro-desclassifica-consorcio-signalling-e-seleciona-chinesa-byd-para-o-monotrilho-da-linha-17/


----------



## A-B

Selection is one thing. Signing the contract is another. Until then, someone can impugnate the process.

So no contract signed, no service order given, no obligation of anything, no train manufactured and everything written here will be just bullshit or speculation to contaminate a thread about transport *compilation*. :bash:


----------



## A-B

*São Paulo Urban Rail* - New trains for Jade branch enter in operation.



A-B said:


> ^^ Photos, of course. :banana:





A-B said:


> And videos.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro & CPTM* - CGI render of renovated and expanded Santo Amaro bridge station, providing more comfortable transfer between line 5 and CPTM line 9


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia Metro (Metrô-DF)* - Águas Claras station was built before the city got there


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo GENERAL* - Forumer made map


detail











FULL












*original post by ShowRenegado*


----------



## mopc

A-B said:


> Selection is one thing. Signing the contract is another. Until then, someone can impugnate the process.
> 
> So no contract signed, no service order given, no obligation of anything, no train manufactured and everything written here will be just bullshit or speculation to *contaminate a thread about transport compilation*. :bash:


Oh Im sorry I am bothering your refined taste sir, would you like me to leave


----------



## carl_Alm

^^ :lol::lol:


----------



## Felipe C. Silva

Delete


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Feeling proud that my country is helping Brazil, after request of Brazilian President, by giving medicine.


----------



## mopc

Yes Nahendra Modi was specifically mentioned in the nationwide TV address yesterday


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia Light Rail* - new project surfaces to finally build the light rail line that was almost started 10 years ago but suspended. 



Rafael_Rosato said:


> Mais umas.
> 
> Planta de uma estação na Asa Norte
> 
> 
> Uma estação
> 
> 
> Aqui a Planta do Entorno do TAN. Percebam que haverá um loteamento de imóveis, segundo o material, de uso misto.
> 
> 
> Fonte: Cadernos dos Estudos e Projetos
> Consultas e Audiências Públicas


----------



## mopc

*Brasilia Metro* - Ridership drops 35% due to Corona virus shutdown









Coronavírus: em uma semana, movimento no metrô do DF cai 35%


De acordo com órgão responsável pelo transporte, queda foi natural: não há restrições para o uso dos trens na capital federal




 www.metropoles.com


----------



## mopc

*Recife Metro (Metrorec)* - New cleaning system tested to fight Coronavuris on metro trains


----------



## mopc

*Porto Alegre Metro (Trensurb)* - Trensurb company resumes use of double (coupled) trains



> A-B said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRENSURB RETOMA CIRCULAÇÃO DE TRENS ACOPLADOS E TABELAS HORÁRIAS NORMAIS
> 28.02.2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nesta segunda-feira (2/03), a empresa retoma a utilização dos trens acoplados e a tabela horária normal.
> 
> Na próxima segunda-feira (02/03), a Trensurb retoma a operação de trens acoplados no horário do pico da manhã, com a circulação das composições de oito carros – cada uma delas formada por dois trens série 100 acoplados. Com isso, 26 trens serão utilizados simultaneamente. Duas composições de oito carros circularão pela Linha 1 da Trensurb: das 6h54 às 8h19, três viagens partirão da Estação Sapucaia em direção à Estação Mercado, atendendo ao trecho e sentido mais movimentados do sistema; nesse período, também haverá uma viagem com trens acoplados no sentido inverso, da Estação Mercado até a Estação Sapucaia. Com essa melhoria na oferta de trens, a Trensurb amplia sua capacidade de atendimento em 13% no trecho Sapucaia - Mercado, em sentido a Porto Alegre: de 16.200 para 18.360 passageiros por hora por sentido.
> 
> 
> Essa melhoria só foi possível, de acordo com o diretor-presidente da Trensurb, David Borille, "com a reconstrução da subestação Sapucaia, ampliamos a oferta de lugares no metrô em um mesmo espaço de tempo, gerando mais conforto para os usuários que utilizam o sistema metroviário".
> 
> 
> Tabelas horárias normais
> 
> A Trensurb retoma sua tabela horária normal de operação nos dias úteis, dando fim à utilização das tabelas horárias de verão. Com isso, voltam a ser realizadas 271 viagens por dia útil, com a circulação de 24 trens nos horários de pico. Durante o vigor das tabelas horárias de verão – que, de 26 de dezembro a 01 de março, buscaram adequar a oferta de serviços à demanda reduzida do período –, 264 viagens eram realizadas nos dias úteis, com 22 trens circulando em horários de pico.
> 
> 
> TRENSURB RETOMA CIRCULAÇÃO DE TRENS ACOPLADOS E TABELAS HORÁRIAS NORMAIS - Trensurb - Empresa de Trens Urbanos de Porto Alegre S.A.
Click to expand...


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 2 expansion article



pereira951 said:


> WE IMPROVE MOBILITY IN SAO PAULO
> 
> 03/27/2020
> 
> Sacyr Ingeniería e Infraestructuras has one of its most ambitious projects in Brazil underway, the expansion of 8.3 kilometers and eight stations on Line 2 of the Sao Paulo Metro. It will serve 377,000 passengers a day and will have a direct connection to lines 3- Roja, 11-Coral (CPTM) and 15-Plata.
> The stations to be built are: Orphanage, Água Rasa, Anália Franco, Vila Formosa, Guilherme Giorgi, Nova Manchester, Aricanduva and Penha. This will facilitate the movement of workers who leave the eastern zone to the Paulista, southern and southwest regions of the capital.
> 
> Brazil accounts for 5% of Sacyr's portfolio of works, while America as a whole accounts for 56%. Sacyr has a consolidated activity in America, where in Chile and Colombia it is the largest investor in infrastructure and according to the international publication ENR is the 2nd largest contractor in Latin America.
> Another of the works that Sacyr is developing in Brazil are sections 1 and 2 of the Norte Sul railway line in Estrela do Oeste (Brazil) with a budget of 61 million euros.
> 
> With a term of the contract of 77 months (6.5 years), the investment of the Government of the State of São Paulo in the expansion of Line 2 of the metro will be 5.5 billion dollars for the elaboration of projects, expropriations and realization of civil works from the Vila Prudente to Penha section. Part of this amount has already been used in the expropriation of 96.5% of the 226 properties necessary for the work.
> 
> “Sacyr accumulates experience in the execution of metro and high-speed railway tunnels in urban environments, such as recent experiences with access to the Barcelona Airport Terminal or the Guadalajara Metro in Mexico or the urban tunnel between the Sants and Sagrera de Barcelona for the high speed of Barcelona at a depth of forty meters. This has allowed us to accumulate a great experience ”, explains Manuel Crespo, Director of Sacyr Brasil.
> 
> In São Paulo, the EPB (Earth Pressure Shields) type tunnel boring machine to be used has an excavation diameter of 11.65m, for a double track tunnel, and will be prepared to cross very heterogeneous terrain with pressures of maximum water of six bars. In the stations section, the Vila Formosa underground station will start with a large circular well forty-four meters in diameter and forty-three deep.
> 
> "A real engineering challenge to develop in one of the most populated cities in the world with a long tradition in underground excavations and with the support of Spanish and Brazilian engineering experts in these great infrastructures," says Manuel Crespo.
> 
> When the expansion to Penha is completed, Line 2-Green will be 23 km long, with 22 stations from Vila Madalena.
> 
> It will become the largest metro line in São Paulo, connecting directly with lines 1-Blue (Paraíso and Ana Rosa), 3-Roja (Penha), 4-Amarilla (Paulista), 5-Lila (Chácara Klabin), 15-Plata (Vila Prudente) and 11-Coral (Penha), transporting more than 1.1 million people a day. This phase should end in 2026.
> The metro network of the city of São Paulo is made up of 6 lines, totaling 101.1 km in length and 89 stations, through which more than 5 million passengers pass daily.
> 
> In 2017, the metro network reached 1,300 million passengers transported, with the São Paulo Metro being responsible for transporting 1,100 million of these passengers, standing out worldwide for the results obtained in production and in the quality of the service provided in public transport on passenger lanes.
> There are many challenges posed by a Metro project in a metropolis like São Paulo. The project involves multiple agents and different technical disciplines, among others, the city itself and its inhabitants in general and the population directly affected.
> 
> To develop the executive project, a consortium of designers was hired, made up of CJC, a Brazilian company with extensive experience and recognition in Metro works in Brazil, Latin America and Europe, and Sener, a globally recognized Spanish engineering company world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mejoramos la movilidad en Sao Paulo
> 
> 
> Sacyr Ingeniería e Infraestructuras mejora la movilidad en Sao Paulo. Descubre en este post su ambicioso proyecto de la Línea 2 de Metro de Sao Paulo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canalinnovacion.sacyr.com


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - info on line 2 expansion

composição financeira do projeto de expansão da Linha 2 é ais ou menos isso:

Obra: Expansão Linha 2 - Verde
Valor: R$ 6 bilhões, dos quais os agentes financiadores são:

BNDES - R$ 1,5 bilhão
Cooperacion Andina de Fomento (CAF) - R$ 2,865 bilhões (no cotação do dólar de hoje)
Fontes desconhecidas (possivelmente tesouro do estado, prefeitura ou outros bancos de fomento) - R$ 1,634 bilhão
Sendo assim, os valores correspondem a:

CAF - 48%
Desconhecido - 27%
BNDES - 25%
Caso o empréstimo com a CAF (Banco de fomento latino americano) for inviabilizado, a obra perderia 48% dos seus recursos orçamentários na mesma hora. Ainda existe o empréstimo com o BNDES (25% do orçamento), que pode ser paralisado por conta da nota C no índice de Capacidade de Pagamento do Tesouro (CAPAG). Notas de São Paulo nos últimos anos:

*CAPAG- São Paulo*
2016 - B (Estimativa, informações incompletas para o cálculo definitivo)
2017 - B
2018 - B 


Purchase of new trains = 22 new trains for Penha expansion and another 13 trainsets for Dutra phase, a grand total of 35 new trainsets


----------



## Zaz965

rezoned blocks around butantã subway station


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 15 Monorail - Jardim Colonial station update. Line 15 today ends at Sao Mateus station, the line is being extended 1 station to the East



buss said:


> Concluiram o lançamento das vigas em Jardim Colonial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Tram* - New line 3 boosts ridership figures and system transports 110K passengers per day now, over 28km and 26 stops, using 32 trams.



Dexterio said:


> *Clipping: O Estado de São Paulo*


----------



## bortao

Here's the map in PDF vector, extracted from the report (Attached)



mopc said:


> *São Paulo (General) *- New Heavy Rail future projection map
> 
> View attachment 58458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em novo mapa do Metrô, Linha 16-Violeta aparece de forma oficial pela primeira vez - Metrô CPTM
> 
> 
> Novo ramal ligará a região dos Jardins até Cidade Líder, na Zona Leste, com 21 estações. Governo também revelou mudanças nas prioridades de outras linhas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Suburban Rail *- 70% loss in ridership in the Supervia suburban rail network in Rio due to Pandemic



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *No Rio, rombo para manter trens circulando é de R$ 40 milhões*
> 
> Renée Pereira, O Estado de S. Paulo
> 03 de maio de 2020 | 05h00
> *Redução do número de passageiros chega a 70% nas composições operadas pela SuperVia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sem passageiros, trens da SuperVia circulam mais vazios Foto: Supervia/Divulgação
> 
> 
> Desde o início da quarentena, em março passado, a SuperVia – concessionária de trens do Rio de Janeiro – perdeu 13 milhões de passageiros. A movimentação diária caiu entre 65% e 70% em relação a um dia útil normal de operação da empresa.
> Após o decreto de restrição de acesso estabelecido pelo governo do Rio, nove estações foram fechadas. Há ainda controle de acesso por parte da Polícia Militar em outras 15 estações que ligam a Baixada Fluminense à capital, onde é permitida a entrada apenas dos profissionais de áreas essenciais.
> 
> O trem é o único modal de transporte autorizado a fazer a ligação das cidades da Baixada Fluminense com a cidade do Rio de Janeiro, o que implica o dever da concessionária em manter todos os ramais funcionando normalmente, mesmo com a queda expressiva de passageiros. “Isso significa que precisamos de R$ 40 milhões por mês para garantir o funcionamento do serviço em maio e junho”, diz o presidente da concessionária, Antônio Carlos Sanches.
> Ele conta que, além do corte de despesas, tem negociado com o governo do Estado, Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES) e órgãos federais em busca de apoio financeiro para garantir a manutenção da operação durante este período de pandemia. Segundo o executivo, a operação tem exigido alguns custos adicionais, como a higienização dos trens para evitar contaminação dos usuários. “Na Central do Brasil, todos os trens que chegam têm de ser higienizados.”
> 
> 
> *Revisão*
> Sanches afirma que, pela legislação, a cada cinco anos a empresa tem de passar por uma revisão contratual. “Este ano, passaremos por essa renegociação. Já estávamos discutindo desequilíbrios dos últimos cinco anos. Agora, teremos de incluir os efeitos da pandemia.” Segundo ele, o aumento de tarifa não seria viável neste momento. “No Reino Unido, o governo está assumindo as despesas do sistema por seis meses. Temos de pensar outras formas de reequilibrar os contratos.”
> 
> A SuperVia tem 2,5 mil funcionários, sendo 1,3 mil na operação e 800 na manutenção. Desde março do ano passado, a empresa é administrada pela japonesa Mitsui, que adquiriu a concessão da Odebrecht Transport. “Em agosto, começamos a reformular a companhia, com um trabalho na parte de segurança e modernização das vias e dos trens”, diz Sanches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Rio, rombo para manter trens circulando é de R$ 40 milhões - Estadão
> 
> 
> Redução do número de passageiros chega a 70% nas composições operadas pela SuperVia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economia.estadao.com.br


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro [CMSP] *- Line 17 Monorail - train depot progress, Jardim Aeroporto station



Marcio Staffa said:


> Imagens retiradas da G1
> 
> Pátio Água Espraiada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jardim Aeroporto


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail - CPTM 

Line 7 *- New Francisco Morato station under construction


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 17 Monorail - BYD manufacturar chosen, but selection suspended in court as of this posting



A-B said:


> *Line 17-Gold *- Secretariat of Metropolitan Transportation signs the service order to build the trains and the control systems for the line. The trains will be manufactured by BYD.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265340438992609280





A-B said:


> *Line 17-Gold *- Contract between Metrô de São Paulo and BYD to build the rolling stock and control systems for the line is suspended after a court order. The judge accepted the arguments of one of the contenders of the licitation, which alleged unfair practices about the analysis of the docs by Metrô de São Paulo.
> 
> With this, the project of the line remains mostly paralyzed. Only the construcion of the Morumbi station is under active progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justiça suspende contrato da BYD para fabricar os trens da Linha 17-Ouro do Metrô - Metrô CPTM
> 
> 
> Relatora do caso na 2ª instância, desembargadora Silvia Meirelles decidiu aceitar os argumentos do consórcio Signalling, desclassificado na licitação de sistemas do ramal de monotrilho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro* - Line 20 metro bid officially made



RMeier said:


> *Metrô lança primeira licitação da Linha 20-Rosa*
> 
> Companhia contratará empresa que fará o anteprojeto de engenharia, o projeto funcional e estudo de impacto ambiental do futuro ramal que ligará a estação Santa Marina ao ABC Paulista
> 
> A *Linha 20-Rosa* do Metrô teve sua primeira licitação lançada pelo governo do estado neste sábado, 6. Trata-se de um edital que prevê a realização do anteprojeto de engenharia, o projeto funcional e o estudo de impacto ambiental do ramal subterrâneo que originalmente ligaria a Lapa à Rudge Ramos, em São Bernardo do Campo. A previsão é que as propostas sejam abertas em 21 de julho em sessão pública a ser realizada na sede da companhia, no centro de São Paulo.
> 
> Embora exista nos planos do Metrô há bastante tempo, a Linha 20 só teve algum destaque durante parte do governo Alckmin, quando foi incluída entre os projetos de PPP do estado. Porém, seu alto custo de implantação impediu que o projeto avançasse. A gestão Doria resgatou o ramal quando o utilizou como um dos motivos alegados para cancelar a Linha 18-Bronze, uma PPP assinada em 2014, mas que não saiu do papel porque o governo não conseguiu recursos para as desapropriações.
> 
> Desde então, ela tem sido usada como argumento eleitoral pelos prefeitos do ABC como se fosse algo palpável, o que, agora que a licitação foi publicada, fica bem claro que não é. Nada disso, no entanto, significa que a Linha 20 é um desperdício de tempo, pelo contrário. O ramal de traçado perimetral, ou seja, não segue no sentido central da região metropolitana, tem um potencial enorme de retirar veículos poluentes das ruas, reduzir tempos de deslocamentos e redistribuir de forma mais efetiva a mobilidade da Grande São Paulo.
> 
> View attachment 186521
> 
> 
> *Mudanças de traçado e novas estações*
> 
> A diretriz do Metrô prevê que a Linha 20-Rosa terá cerca de 31 km de extensão, uma das mais longas de São Paulo, e 24 estações que farão conexão com outras 10 linhas de metrô e da CPTM, além do malfadado “BRT” do ABC, que substituiu o projeto da Linha 18-Bronze.
> 
> As novidades do traçado provisório são a inclusão da *estação Santa Marina, da Linha 6-Laranja*, e a mudança do trecho após a futura estação Alfonsina, que *agora seguirá em direção à estação Santo André, da Linha 10-Turquesa*. Essas alterações são bem-vindas já que potencializam as possibilidades de trajeto para os passageiros ao incluir um ramal próximo à Lapa e na outra ponta liga o Corredor ABD e o centro de Santo André, em vez seguir para a estação Prefeito Saladino, como havia sido sugerido anteriormente.
> 
> Por cruzar duas das mais movimentadas rodovias que chegam à capital, a Linha 20 deverá prever uma conexão para que usuários da Via Anchieta e Rodovia dos Imigrantes possam acessar o ramal, eviando deslocamentos sobre pneus dentro da região central da metrópole.
> 
> A importância dessa linha pode ser medida pelo fato de que ela atenderá cerca de 1 milhão de pessoas por dia, mas também passa por um eixo onde também existe 1 milhão de empregos, ou seja, terá um carregamento máximo de 32 mil passageiros por hora sentido. Em outras palavras, a linha perimetral é o oposto do que é a Linha 3-Vermelha, radial e pendular, e que mais causa dificuldades operacionais.
> 
> *Projeto de longo prazo*
> 
> O projeto contemplará também pátios e estacionamentos de trens pelo longo percurso além de prever o faseamento da implantação. Segundo a minuta do contrato, a empresa selecionada deverá apresentar alternativas de traçado, método de construção e localização de estações e outros prédios auxiliares ao Metrô que então fará a escolha da opção mais apropriada para que os estudos sejam aprofundados a partir dali.
> 
> A empresa contratada terá até 32 meses para entregar projetos e estudos a partir da ordem de serviço. Numa hipótese otimista, que preveja a assinatura do contrato no último trimestre deste ano, a Linha 20-Rosa teria todos esses projetos prontos no segundo semestre de 2023. Em tese, só então será possível pensar na licitação do projeto básico, que dá subsídios para a concessão do ramal à iniciativa privada, como já afirmou o governo Doria. A não ser que ele atropele fases, o que não é algo apropriado num empreendimento tão grande e complexo.
> 
> Daí se conclui que a Linha 20-Rosa está cerca de três anos atrás da Linha 19-Celeste, que se encontra justamente na fase de licitação do projeto básico neste ano. Ou seja, quando a gestão atual utilizou a Linha 20 como pretexto para cancelar a Linha 18-Bronze no ano passado, estava trocando uma obra pronta para começar por outra que só deverá começar a ser construída na segunda metade da década e passar a funcionar, com sorte, por volta de 2030.
> 
> A ironia nisso tudo é que a Linha 18 poderia estar funcionando antes que o projeto funcional da Linha 20 ficasse pronto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metrô lança primeira licitação da Linha 20-Rosa - Metrô CPTM
> 
> 
> Companhia contratará empresa que fará o anteprojeto de engenharia, o projeto funcional e estudo de impacto ambiental do futuro ramal que ligará a estação Santa Marina ao ABC Paulista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) * - Line 20 project details









Metrô-SP | Linha 20-Rosa


Eu acho interessante no mesmo thread existir a dúvida se não seriam poucas estações na Faria Lima pra demanda e também existir proposta de trocar o trecho da avenida, redundante, por VLT. Concordo com vc, contradição total... SE e somente SE estivéssemos rasgando dinheiro talvez fosse até...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro *- Campo da Polvora station video


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - System turns 4 years old



Dexterio said:


> *VLT do Rio de Janeiro completa 4 anos nesta sexta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O sistema de Veículo Leve Sobre Trilhos – VLT no Rio de Janeiro completou quatro anos de operação nesta sexta-feira, 05 de Junho de 2020.
> 
> O meio de transporte corta o Centro e o Porto da cidade, conectando todas as demais redes de transporte metropolitano — metrô, trens, ônibus e barcas, além de aeroporto, rodoviária e terminal de cruzeiros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A introdução do VLT foi parte de um antigo projeto de revitalização da região central do Rio de Janeiro, que ganhou vida quando a cidade foi escolhida para sediar os Jogos Olímpicos de 2016.
> 
> O trem-leve entrou no lugar do Elevado da Perimetral, uma via expressa que cercava a região. Foi erguido um boulevard à beira da Baía da Guanabara rodeado por atrações culturais e turísticas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> São ao todo três linhas e 29 estações, e o VLT é totalmente livre de catenárias por meio de uma tecnologia desenvolvida pela fabricante dos trens, a Alstom. A frota é composta por 32 trens Citadis, com 44 metros de comprimento e capacidade para 420 passageiros.
> *Sistema inédito de cobrança de tarifa*
> 
> A cobrança na passagem é feita por forma espontânea, onde o passageiro valida o bilhete em validadores espalhados pelo trem, sem que se tenha cobrador ou catraca. O passageiro que não validar o bilhete, pode ser multado por fiscais nas linhas.
> 
> Fonte: VLT do Rio de Janeiro completa 4 anos nesta sexta - Via Trolebus


----------



## Dale

Are there any plans to improve the national passenger rail system ?


----------



## A-B

Dale said:


> Are there any plans to improve the national passenger rail system ?


Aside the plan to build an intercity train to connect São Paulo to Campinas, no.

There are some other proposals, but these proposals just remains as proposals.


----------



## A-B

*Brasilia Metro* - Two new stations in the South Wing (106 and 110 South) enter in operation.




A-B said:


> *Metro - *106 South station inaugurated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





A-B said:


> *Metro* - Also 110 South station was inaugurated too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 1 Parada Inglesa Station


----------



## A-B

*Fortaleza Urban Rail - *Two new stations from the Parangaba-Mucuripe line enter in operation: Mucuripe and Iate.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2660278720851816


----------



## A-B

*Baixada Santista Fast Tram* - Government of São Paulo signs the order to build the second phase of the system, Conselheiro Nébias - Valongo. The construction is expected to finish in March 2023 (30 months).









Em Santos, Doria autoriza início das obras do segundo trecho do VLT - Santa Portal


Empreendimento ligará a Avenida Conselheiro Nébias ao Terminal do Valongo




www.santaportal.com.br


----------



## Frenchlover

I don't understand why they decided to separate the ways in and out, sometimes more than 500m one from another ! Which is particulalrly confusiing for customers ! I guess they wanted to let two lanes for the cars instead of one which, however, would have allowed to regroup the two directions as it's done everywhere when a new Tram is built. Is it the result of car lobbying or just bad planning?


----------



## mopc

Fortaleza Light Rail - two new station opens, the two final stations of the 10 stations, completing the 13km of the Light Rail line.


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro (Metrofor) *- East Line construction video


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) -* After 4 years, construction of Line 6 (15 stations, all underground) finally resumes. Deadline promised now (highly theoretical) is full operations by 2025, possible partial opening between Brasilandia terminus and Agua Branca transfer station by 2024.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 2 expansion~- some station names changed










Old names


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Drone footage of Monorail Iine 15


----------



## mopc

*Santos Light Rail (TIM)* - New Santos-Guarujá tunnel proposal contemplates space for underwater light rail section


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail -* Drone footage of West side Line 7 tracks, yards and trains


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - Line 17 Monorail* - Moruimbi station pictures
























http://imgur.com/DTwnGSW


----------



## A-B

*Feira de Santana Bus Rapid Transit* - System enters in experimental operation.


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo Metro - Project for line 4 extension to Taboão da Serra, with two stations: Chacara Joquei (shown below) and Taboão da Serra. Construction not expected before 2024.



Marcio Staffa said:


> Estação Chácara Joquei – Metrô de SP Linha 4 (Amarela)
> 
> 
> Projeto Básico da Estação Chácara Joquei Projeto da estação que faz parte da terceira fase da extensão da Linha 4 - Amarela, que prevê a implantação de duas estações: Chácara do Jóquei e Largo do Taboão, além de dois poços de ventilação. . A Estação Chácara do Jóquei localiza-se no distrito de...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fernandes.arq.br


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - Line 17 monorail under construction, beside existing CPTM Line 9.*


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro* - line 1 extension update


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 4 - Vila Sonia station update - this station is likely to open by early 2021


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro* - Light rail trains operate with Christmas lighting


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM)* - Line 13 to be extended westward to Barra Fund hub station. Currently Line 13 serves the central stations Luz and Bras and runs eastwards to the International Airport. The new westward extension will add more passengers to the service not only to the Airport, but also connecing the central stations more efficiently.






CPTM anuncia obras para extensão da Linha 13-Jade até a Barra Funda | CPTM


No valor de R$ 158 milhões, o contrato prevê projeto executivo, fornecimento e implantação dos sistemas




www.cptm.sp.gov.br


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM) *- new passage between the two classical downtown historical trainstations Luz (built in 1901) and Julio Prestes (1937). Until now, passengers had to either walk a couple blocks to transfer between stations or use other stations to transfer between the lines that serve them (Julio Prestes is the terminus for line 8, Luz is served by CPTM lines 11 and 12 and metro lines 1 and 4)

STARTING FROM LUZ












































JULIO PRESTES


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - Line 17 monorail - *installation of curved rail beams over the riverside freeway

source video =


----------



## Miguel UltraNB05

Salvador Metro system - Line 2 CCRMB

I make videos in Salvador / Bahia


----------



## Zaz965

saúde station, line 1, são paulo


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 4 - Vila Sonia terminus station, open since last year (2021) finally enters full-time operations May 10, 2022. That completes the project of Line 4, whose construction started in 2004 and originally all 11 stations were supposed to open before 2014


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) -* Tunneling machine for Line 2 eastern extension (8 stations) to arrive in a few months, tunnelling of the 10 km tunnel will last at least until December 2024.

*Em nova reviravolta, ‘tatuzão’ da Linha 2-Verde virá da China*
Consórcio CML2 anunciou contrato com a CREG após ter assinado ordem de serviço com a alemã Herrenknecht por duas vezes

O tatuzão que escavará os cerca de 8,4 km de túneis da *Linha 2-Verde* virá da China. Em nova reviravolta, o *Consórcio Linha 2 Verde (CML2)* fechou contrato com a fabricante *China Railway Engineering Equipament Group Co. – CREG*, confirmou o Metrô nesta quarta-feira, 18.

Será a primeira vez que uma tuneladora da empresa chinesa será usada em uma obra metroviária no Brasil. Até então apenas a francesa NFM (Linha 6-Laranja), a americana The Robbins Company (Fortaleza) e a alemã Herrenknecht haviam fornecido tatuzões modernos no país.











A Herrenknecht, inclusive, *chegou a ser confirmada por duas vezes pelo CML2*, mas a demora na obra do Complexo Rapadura, ponto de partida das escavações, pode ter dado tempo para que as negociações continuassem em aberto. A tuneladora chinesa também será a maior já utilizada em São Paulo, com quase 12 metros de diâmetro e 500 toneladas.

Segundo o site apurou, *o início das escavações do trecho entre o Complexo Rapadura e o poço Falchi Gianini acontecerá em agosto de 2023*. A previsão é que a máquina fique pronta em fevereiro do ano que vem ainda na China e então seja enviada de navio até maio, quando passará a ser montada na vala que está sendo aberta pelo consórcio.











*Maior concretagem da obra*
Também em fevereiro de 2023, o CML2 prevê realizar a concretagem da laje de fundo do Complexo Rapadura. Ela envolverá a aplicação de 11 mil m³ de concreto, *ou cerca de três vezes o volume usado na estação Vila Formosa*.

Com o novo trecho, a Linha 2-Verde passará a ter 23 km de extensão e 22 estações, a maior da rede. A expectativa é que as oito novas estações atraiam cerca de 300 mil passageiros ao ramal.

O Metrô mantém a previsão de inauguração para 2026, em duas fases, mas o atraso em relação às obras do Complexo Rapadura e a dificuldade em obter financiamento para o projeto podem impactar esse cronograma.


----------



## mopc

*Salvador Metro *- trains in new white promo wrapping




















Viaduct for Line 2 phase III approaches completion:


----------



## malegi

mopc said:


> *Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM) *- new passage between the two classical downtown historical trainstations Luz (built in 1901) and Julio Prestes (1937). Until now, passengers had to either walk a couple blocks to transfer between stations or use other stations to transfer between the lines that serve them (Julio Prestes is the terminus for line 8, Luz is served by CPTM lines 11 and 12 and metro lines 1 and 4)
> 
> STARTING FROM LUZ
> 
> View attachment 3063288
> 
> View attachment 3063289
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063292
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063295
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063296
> 
> JULIO PRESTES
> 
> View attachment 3063299


Does this passage permit users to access the other station without paying again to re-entry the metro system?


----------



## OOOPS

malegi said:


> Does this passage permit users to access the other station without paying again to re-entry the metro system?


Actually this passage aims to link Luz station to Sala São Paulo, which is located inside the building of Julio Prestes station, not the station (platforms) itself:

"Para quem pretende ir à Sala São Paulo vindo do sistema de transporte sobre trilhos da Estação da Luz, basta seguir pela Plataforma 1 da CPTM, acompanhar a sinalização e acessar direto a ligação até o estacionamento do espaço cultural.

Já para quem vem da Sala São Paulo para embarque na estação, é preciso validar a passagem na linha de bloqueios que está instalada na entrada do boulevard, no estacionamento da Sala São Paulo. É importante que o cidadão já possua o bilhete para validar neste bloqueio, pois no local não terá bilheteria."

Free translation:
"For those who intends to go to Sala São Paulo coming from Luz station, just go straight through plataform 1, follow the signs and go directly to the access up to the cultural space parking lot.

And for those who comes from Sala São Paulo to board at Luz station, it is needed to validate the ticket at the turnstiles placed at the boulevard's access, near the parking lot. It's important to already have bought the ticket, since there's no ticket office in this access"






Governo de São Paulo entrega ligação entre a Estação da Luz da CPTM e a Sala São Paulo | CPTM


A nova passagem vai facilitar o trajeto entre os dois espaços com acessibilidade, segurança e conforto




www.cptm.sp.gov.br


----------



## Felipe C. Silva

OOOPS said:


> Actually this passage aims to link Luz station to Sala São Paulo, which is located inside the building of Julio Prestes station, not the station (platforms) itself:
> 
> "Para quem pretende ir à Sala São Paulo vindo do sistema de transporte sobre trilhos da Estação da Luz, basta seguir pela Plataforma 1 da CPTM, acompanhar a sinalização e acessar direto a ligação até o estacionamento do espaço cultural.
> 
> Já para quem vem da Sala São Paulo para embarque na estação, é preciso validar a passagem na linha de bloqueios que está instalada na entrada do boulevard, no estacionamento da Sala São Paulo. É importante que o cidadão já possua o bilhete para validar neste bloqueio, pois no local não terá bilheteria."
> 
> Free translation:
> "For who pretends to go to Sala São Paulo coming from Luz station, just go straight through plataform 1, follow the signs and go directly to the access up to the cultural space parking lot.
> 
> And for who comes from Sala São Paulo to board at Luz station, it is needed to validate the ticket at the turnstiles placed at the boulevard's access, near the parking lot. It's important to already have bought the ticket, since there's no ticket office in this access"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governo de São Paulo entrega ligação entre a Estação da Luz da CPTM e a Sala São Paulo | CPTM
> 
> 
> A nova passagem vai facilitar o trajeto entre os dois espaços com acessibilidade, segurança e conforto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cptm.sp.gov.br


*For those who intend to go .... 

_pretend_ é um falso cognato significando 'fingir' e não 'pretender'.


----------



## OOOPS

Felipe C. Silva said:


> *For those who intend to go ....
> 
> _pretend_ é um falso cognato significando 'fingir' e não 'pretender'.


Corrigido


----------



## Miguel UltraNB05

mopc said:


> *Salvador Metro *- trains in new white promo wrapping
> 
> View attachment 3274376
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274380
> 
> 
> 
> Viaduct for Line 2 phase III approaches completion:
> 
> View attachment 3274401


Yea
Theme: Hering - Mother's Day

And now, this train (B-01) is using the "Coelba" theme:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdvpDSiOlQ4/


----------



## Miguel UltraNB05

Translated


----------



## mopc

*Rio de Janeiro Light Rail* - project to expand system by one station

*Alstom announces new contract for (small) expansion of the Rio de Janeiro tramway*



The expansion of the system in the capital of Rio will increase sustainable mobility and pave the way for future expansions















Alstom signed a contract to expand the VLT (Light Vehicle on Rails) system in Rio de Janeiro, which will have a connection with a terminal integrated into a new BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) system and interconnection with the bus station in the capital of Rio de Janeiro. The scope of Alstom's project includes the expansion of the VLT line by about 700 meters in double track and the construction of a new station (Terminal Gentileza), with four platforms, the supply of the APS system for the entire stretch (1.4 km), a rectifier substation and adaptation of an existing one and supply of all the signaling of the stretch. The expansion should allow an increase of approximately 40% in the number of passengers, in addition to opening the way for future expansions of the system in the region of São Cristóvão, a neighborhood in the north of Rio de Janeiro.



With an intelligent mobility concept, the tram in Rio de Janeiro is powered by APS, a system owned by Alstom that supplies electricity from the ground. It is a system composed of two shoes located at the bottom of the train and, when the vehicle passes through the place where Power Box equipment is installed (about 1,100) the corresponding APS rail segments are energized and the consequent power supply to the vehicle. There is also a set of supercapacitors that store and supply energy to the vehicle in places without energizing rails or in case of a localized failure, up to the next power point, which eliminates the need for external wires and, consequently, enhances the architecture and city landscape. “The tram allows the city to develop sustainable mobility, in addition to rethinking and modernizing urban areas and preserving its architectural heritage”, explains Pierre Bercaire, general director of Alstom Brasil.











In addition to reducing the environmental impact of the system, the VLT in Rio de Janeiro uses completely renewable energy, with zero CO2 emissions. For Bercaire, the VLT brought more mobility options to the city's population. “Alstom celebrates the contributions of the tram to the capital of Rio, knowing that thousands of passengers have their lives improved daily thanks to this transport system. During this period, we assumed a commitment to the city of Rio de Janeiro and worked to maintain this innovative operation, which generates benefits for people, both residents and tourists who circulate through the city”, he comments.



The announcement of the new contract takes place at the same time that the VLT in Rio de Janeiro completes six years of operation. Manufactured by Alstom in Taubaté (SP), the Alstom Citadis model for the Rio de Janeiro tramway has already transported more than 88 million people in more than one million trips, in a total of 5.5 million kilometers traveled downtown and the region from Porto Maravilha, integrating with the city's mobility with subway, suburban trains, buses, ships, ferries and Santos Dumont airport.

Inaugurated for the Rio de Janeiro Olympics (2016), the system is divided between three lines, with 29 stops, and has a fleet of 32 trains with a capacity for 420 passengers each.



Source: Alstom announces new contract for expansion of the Rio de Janeiro tramway - Technibus


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - Line 15 Monorail *expansion officially starts - two new stations to be added to eastern part of line - Boa Esperança and Jacu Pêssego, plus train yard














The Metro announced this Thursday, 21, the beginning of the extension works of Line 15-Silver, from the monorail, to the future Jacu Pêssego station. The stretch of about 3 km also has the Boa Esperança station and a second maintenance yard, called Ragueb Chohfi.











In this phase, the CEML Consortium will carry out the foundations for the support pillars of the rail-beams of the roads located in the central bed of Ragueb Chohfi Avenue. 106 pillars will be installed, which will receive 220 guide beams, including the connection with the future patio. The manufacture of precast rail beams began a few days ago at a construction site in the region close to the work.











In addition to the extension of the tracks, the CEML consortium is also responsible for supplying another 19 Innovia 300 model trains. They will be manufactured in China through a partnership between Alstom and CRRC. In all, Line 15 will have 46 monorails that will serve the new extension and will also reinforce the operation to reduce intervals.

The Metro also stated that it is concluding the public notice to contract the works of the west extension of Line 15, which will take the Vila Prudente branch to the Ipiranga station, served today by Line 10-Turquoise, from CPTM.

Line 15-Silver currently operates over a length of 14.6 km and 11 stations between Vila Prudente and Jardim Colonial, but will have 19.8 km and 14 stations when the new sections between Ipiranga and Jacu Pêssego are delivered, initially in 2025


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro - line 6 *- São Joaquim station (terminus & transfer to line 1) - line 6 is under construction and is slated for completion around 2025. It will have 15 stations, all underground.










Água Branca station, line 6:












*Drilling machine damaged by ruptured sewage duct flooding in January 2022 to return to operations by November 2022*

Acciona, the construction company responsible for Line 6-Orange, confirmed this Thursday, 21, that the “tatuzão” that was covered by sewage in an accident in February will resume excavating and assembling the subway branch tunnels from the end of February. August.

The information was revealed by the state governor, Rodrigo Garcia, during a visit to the Santa Marina station works. The so-called “Tunneladora Sul” left the VSE Tietê well in December of last year, bound for the São Joaquim station, and should cover a stretch of about 10 km.

When it had just knocked down the last wall to reach the SE Aquinos well, on February 1st, the equipment was flooded by sewage that leaked a huge interceptor from Sabesp, located on Marginal Tietê. The material ended up hitting several tunnels and connected wells that were only emptied several weeks later.

According to Lúcio Mateucci, director of Acciona, the armadillos is currently being repaired and depends on the arrival of imported materials and equipment to be completely recovered, which should happen in the next 40 days.

The expectation of the government and Acciona is that the approximately seven months of delay will be recovered from September in order to deliver Line 6-Orange by the end of 2025.

North Tunneling Machine
In addition to the drilling machine already in operation, the construction company is preparing the start-up of a second piece of equipment, the “Tunneladora Norte”, which will excavate about 5 km towards Brasilândia, in a stretch predominantly of rocks. The start of work is scheduled for November, according to Garcia.

The governor did not want to point out a cause for the accident, saying that the IPT (Institute of Technological Research) is investigating what happened. Also according to him, the work on Line 6 reached a total of 9 thousand people in activity, the peak of jobs generated. In January of this year, there were 5,000 employees at the construction sites.


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) *- Line 1 Jabaquara station has platform screendoors now


----------



## mopc

*Ṣao Paulo *- International Airport shuttle train construction starts - people mover will connect Line 13 Airport station to the 4 terminals, replacing the current bus system


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro - Line 6 -* Seven months after flooding accident, drilling machines are restarted on line 6.

Early this year (2022) a sewage mains ruptured near a tunnel and flooded the shaft where the drilling machines were
stationed, ready to operate. The site was drained over a few months and the machines were refurbished for operations.











Line 6 is a new line being added to the Sao Paulo heavy rail system and consists of 15 underground stations,
connecting the northwest of the city and much of its west side to the city center. It is still scheduled to be operational
in the year 2025.


----------



## mopc

*Fortaleza Metro* - video with exclusive system overview and East Line ungerground line update


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 6 - Santa Marina station and tunneling machine


----------



## Miguel UltraNB05

New layout in Salvador (Bahia)

B-14 / 214 (before):




After:











And...:
New Prototype R211T (with gangway) in New York


----------



## Zaz965

line 1 between parada inglesa station and tucuruvi station, são paulo
















Linha 1-Azul volta a transportar mais passageiros que a Linha 3-Vermelha - Metrô CPTM


Ramal mais antigo do Metrô recebeu 160 mil pessoas a mais que a linha que atende a Zona Leste, algo que havia ocorrido a última vez em fevereiro de 2020




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## Nighto

Hello everyone, just discovered this thread, I'd like to share some videos of mine. I like recording trams, subways and suburban trains, all the journey, non-stop. You can find all videos on my channel, the link is on this post footer.

Just did a couple of cuts with the sound announcements from MetrôRio (Rio de Janeiro subway) Line 2 and from VLT Carioca (Rio de Janeiro tramway) Line 3.

Hope you like, if you do, please like on YouTube and subscribe the channel.











[]s


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP)* - Line 6 -

Agua Branca station










Bela Vista station











Sao Joaquim station


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM )* - Refurbishment and modernization of Line 10 stations


----------



## Zaz965

sumaré station, line 2, são paulo
















Quatro consórcios entregam propostas para o anteprojeto da Linha 22-Marrom - Metrô CPTM


Metrô dividiu licitação em duas partes, com entrega das propostas técnicas e comerciais, mas não divulgou os valores oferecidos pelas empresas




www.metrocptm.com.br


----------



## mopc

*Sao Paulo Metro (CMSP) - * Line 6 - Santa Marina station render and CGI passenger flow simulation, very nice.


----------



## Zaz965

santana station, line 1, são paulo
Estação, Santana by Rafael Souza Coelho Sales, on Flickr


----------



## OOOPS

Two A Stock trains at Santana. Good old days.

The hardest time I've got as a train driver was there, nine years ago. Just after midday train A44 lost all motors after an arc flash when departing from Santana to Tucuruvi, two thirds of the train (middle and south autonomous units) were without 750V power. After testing all driving modes and bypasses in both cabs, train was towed by another train (A08) to Tucuruvi sidings.

The very last run of these old trains was smooth, it occurred Feb 1st 2018, the last but one trip from Tucuruvi to Jabaquara.

As I was used to, I did a propulsion test between Tietê and Armênia stations (this straight section is perfect for this purpose), the train reached top speed with full throttle and train's ATP applied full service brake twice before entering church's curve, where maximum allowed speed by ATP is lower (87 km/h in the straight section, 75 km/h in the curve). Standard behaviour of these trains was reaching top speed only once before entering the curve, if the train reached top speed when entering the curve or after this then propulsion failure was real, Control Center should be communicated and train should be replaced at Jabaquara.

Glossary: "autonomous unit" consisted of a complete EMU of two cars (twin unit/married pair, odd "A" cars equiped with battery, ATC rack, odometer and auxiliary converter, even "B" cars with air compressor, braking supervisor device and power/braking signal generator), the original idea was coupling up to three units in rush hours, and decoupling them when demand was lower. Soon this idea was abandoned and all consists were fixed with 6-car-train or three autonomous units (north, middle and south unit). There was a key in the cab where you could select the length of the train, 2, 4 or 6 cars.

A cab view of this section:





And that's me driving the train @01:39 (@02:30 that's my voice announcing Paraíso "Paradise" station to the girls : )


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM) - pedestrian connection between old Julio Prestes station and Luz station


----------



## OOOPS

mopc said:


> Sao Paulo Suburban Rail (CPTM) - pedestrian connection between old Julio Prestes station and Luz station


Actually this connection links Luz station [platform 1] to a parking lot which belongs to Julio Prestes Cultural Center, including Julio Prestes station building (unless by "old" Julio Prestes station you mean the second building, in use by railway-related activities betweeen 1914 and 1930 and turned into a museum in 2009), providing access between Luz metropolitan rail station to _Sala São Paulo_, home of Symphonic Orchestra of São Paulo State. To access proper Julio Prestes station, where line 8 terminates, one needs to get out of one station, enter the other one from street level (region's nickname is _crackland_, named after the presence of crack cocaine addicts near the building) and pay another fare.


----------

